# Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers Windows 7 & 8 (With Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive)



## 2bad (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,
I was able to unlock the Realtek HD Audio driver, and make both Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive available.
(Note: DTS Interactive is marketed as DTS Connect when bundled with DTS Neo: PC)

Unlocked options you will get:
- Dolby Digital Live
- DTS Interactive
- Dolby Home Theater (Dolby Virtual Speaker for 2 speakers, Dolby Pro Logic II for >2 speakers)
- DTS Neo: PC

This will work on ANY Realtek HD Audio codec. (Edit: Excluding ALC2xx under Windows 7)












Unlocked Drivers:
Download Realtek HD Audio Codec Driver and replace the relevant file with the file provided:

*Windows 2000 / XP / 2003 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.71 M1:*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ohd11k
http://www24.zippyshare.com/v/78849394/file.html

*Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.73 M1:*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/zrwyeh
http://www20.zippyshare.com/v/2155117/file.html
*
Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.71 M1:*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/m59vre
http://www24.zippyshare.com/v/34731542/file.html

Note for 64-bit Vista / 7 / 8 users:
This is an unsigned driver, you must do one of the following for the driver to load:
1. Press F8 before each boot and select "Disable driver signature enforcement".
2. Test-sign the driver and enable Test-mode.
3. Patch the kernel to permanently enable unsigned drivers.

Alternatively, here is another modification that does not require breaking the driver signature, and instead modifies one of the user-mode DLLs,
Unfortunately, usually Windows PUMA (Protected User Mode Audio) will check the digital signature of the user-mode DLL and will refuse to play ("Failed to play test tone"),
even so, PUMA will only re-verify the DLL signature after a system restart.

Because of that, and because Dolby Digital Live / DTS Interactive settings are used regardless of the DLL being loaded,
you can still replace the DLL and go to Control Panel > Sound, set the output format to Dolby Digital Live / DTS Interactive, and then switch back to the original DLL,
the Dolby Digital Live / DTS Interactive output setting you have set will still be in effect, even after a reboot.

Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.71 A1 (Alternative method):
http://www.sendspace.com/file/7xp03j

*If you have issues:*
Please Report:
- OS (including whether it's 32-bit or 64-bit)
- Motherboard
- HD Audio Controller Hardware ID (You can find this in device manager, see image below)
- HD Audio Codec Hardware ID (You can find this in device manager, see image below)


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 24, 2013)

it works for any type of realtek?


----------



## 2bad (Oct 24, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> it works for any type of realtek?



Yes, any Realtek that uses the Realtek HD Audio codec drivers and has S/PDIF out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2013)

This is good! My board came with the Dolby stuff and you have to hear it to see how much better it actually makes games sound. I will probably do this with my work PC and my new cruncher.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2013)

Thing is mine is an asrock z77 pro 3 mobo  would this work?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Thing is mine is an asrock z77 pro 3 mobo  would this work?



Should if its realtek. Test it out


----------



## CounterZeus (Oct 24, 2013)

trying this out right now, will update post afterwards

edit: can't seem to get it to work :/ the options are enabled in the audio manager though.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 24, 2013)

CounterZeus said:


> trying this out right now, will update post afterwards
> 
> edit: can't seem to get it to work :/ the options are enabled in the audio manager though.



Did you remove the old drivers first?


----------



## CounterZeus (Oct 24, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> Did you remove the old drivers first?



Yes, the new driver did that. Will try with driver sweeper now, just to be sure. Maybe it doesn't work on a ALC892?

edit: still no luck 

edit2: when installing with the full +-150MB driver package instead of the stand alone installer it does work. Thanks!


----------



## 2bad (Oct 24, 2013)

In case it's not clear:
You should install The official Realtek R2.71, and then replace the file (best practice is to rename the old file first), and then restart your system.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 24, 2013)

Hope this works for me, but I worry my ASUS MB won't support it. Some have speculated it's not licensed for Dolby or DTS, and I'm not sure if that means there's restrictions in it that will block this type of hack.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2013)

2bad said:


> In case it's not clear:
> You should install The official Realtek R2.71, and then replace the file (best practice is to rename the old file first), and then restart your system.



Can you put a full "How To" in the OP? That would help some that are having issues


----------



## AsRock (Oct 24, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Thing is mine is an asrock z77 pro 3 mobo  would this work?



Last time i tried some drivers that said they could, they could but had no positional sound though optic.

i will try these tomorrow see how it works out as ya never know right.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 24, 2013)

A more concise "how to" it seems would be just detailing where the RtkAPO.dll and RtkAPO64.dll files are. I was looking for them in the wrong place. They are not in the Realtek\Driver folder, they are at C:\Windows\System32 with system drivers. This I found just by clicking Analyse under Realtek Sound in Driver Sweeper, which showed the proper file and it's location.

I have yet to install them, but I assume that is the key to doing this right. I thought I already had R2.71 installed, but I'm wiping it and re-installing just to make sure. Will report back if this works. If it does, I owe you a beer 2bad.

...I am at a stumbling block of sorts. I cannot overwrite or delete before replacing the RtkAPO64.dll file because Windows says it's being used by Audiodg.exe, and Windows Search only finds RtkAPO64.dll at that one location in C:\Windows\System32.

I'm not sure if Ending Process of Audiodg.exe in Task Manager is safe or will work, but that may be my only recourse. I also noticed the file size of the stock RtkAPO64.dll is identical to that of the unlocked file, so I assume rather than being a different file it's just had the Dolby and DTS parts decrypted or something.

...Used Task Manager to End Process of Audiodg.exe and a couple Realtek related processes using this dll, and even ended up temporarily disabling Windows Audio in Services and it STILL wouldn't let me overwrite RtkAPO64.dll. Re-enabled Audiodg.exe in TM, which took a few attempts.

Then I used Driver Sweeper to run an Analyse on Realtek Sound and left only RtkAPO64.dll checked before hitting the Clean button. That removed the dll and allowed me to copy over the unlocked one. I then defragged and rebooted just to make sure it was a clean install.

Unfortunately it created havoc with my system. I first got the desktop and mouse cursor freezing on screen after the taskbar disappeared and it wouldn't reboot without a hard reset. Then when the desktop came up the mouse cursor was still frozen even WITH the taskbar and audio is disabled. Another hard reset resulted in a blue screen and dump file being generated.

I also tried the file rename trick before copying the unlocked file over and get the same results. Before rebooting I can see all the new options in Realtek's HD Audio Manager, and my AVR plays the audio test in DTS, but if this freezing and muting is due to licensing restrictions or using Optical out, it's of no use to me. I suppose I could get a Coax cable and try coaxial out, but I doubt I'd get any different results. In fact I'm not even sure it would work on analog out given my scenario.

I suspect what some said about my MB not being licensed for Dolby or DTS may be true. I've read some Gigabytes are, but I would be cautious attempting this and not try it unless you know it works for your MB. *CounterZeus, how did you install this on your ASUS MB? I find it odd you were able to get it to work. And what output are you using on your MB?*

As for what AsRock said, one of my main concerns was whether I'd get satisfactory or even any kind of working results while using Optical out. You may get compatibility with some MBs and sound paths, but I would not trust this to work unconditionally, esp with something as protected as Dolby and DTS licensing.

I'm not totally sure it has to do with licensing restrictions. I can run MPC-HC with LAV audio filters that allow me to play Dolby Digital files, but I think it's different when you're talking a dll that ties in directly to your onboard audio chip and is used by system files.

I almost wish I'd not read this thread now, although it def may cause me to look at another brand of MB next time. I was kinda leaning toward Giga for my next MB and GPU.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 25, 2013)

actually easiest to install this is to include and replace the driver installation files....

then reinstall your realtek drivers... windows will ask you about installing unsigned driver... obviously is to install it anyway if you want to try...

but suggest to create a restore point so you can always revert using system restore...

ive tried on my laptop, with win 8.1, it works.....


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 25, 2013)

night.fox said:


> actually easiest to install this is to include and replace the driver installation files....



Mind clarifying that? Would not that mean recompiling the Realtek installer itself?

Also, what audio output are you using? I get the feeling the 3 here that say they got it working are just using analog out.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 25, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Mind clarifying that? Would not that mean recompiling the Realtek installer itself?
> 
> Also, what audio output are you using? I get the feeling the 3 here that say they got it working are just using analog out.



oh yes i only use analog... when I say its working means it shows on the realtek audio manager...

I want to test in my Asrock mobo but cant at the moment Im at work..

anyway not really recompiling...

I dont know if Realtek Audio driver you download is a exe file...

but if I recall it right, most of the drivers are compressed zip file....

depending on which versions you install, there should be a folder called xp,vista, or win 7....

in my case its a win 7 audio driver... under the vista folder, i copy paste the files downloaded.... obviously thats for x86 OS... and the vista 64 is for 64 bit... but doesnt matter... cause once you run the installation, setup will auto detect which driver realtek will install..

Please take note, I use win 7 driver cause my laptop is too old and there is no win 8 official drivers for my laptop

If your Audio driver installation file is in "exe" file, you can try to extract using 7zip. Dont know if winrar can do. I just love 7zip... its the best compression program i used..

If you use 7zip, you can just right click the "exe" file then extract using 7zip. On the extracted folder, you should be able to see the folders i mentioned...

Like I mentioned earlier, if you gonna install and try these dll file, better to create a system restore first...

Sorry if my explanation is bad. I am not a computer genius but certainly have idea on some areas...


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks works great!





I wrote a installation guide to help some people.
This will work on Vista/Win7/Win8 x86/x64
1. Download Realtek Drivers. (R271)
2. Download/Install WinRar or 7Zip
3. Download Modded Driver
4. Extract your Realtek Drivers (the exe file you just downloaded)




5. Extract you Modded Drivers




6. Now open folder "Realtek High Definition Audio - Unlocked Drivers ..."
7. Open the next folder (ex OS Version - M3)
8. x86 users open "RTKAPO.dll folder"
   x64 users open "RTKAPO64.dll folder"




9. Now copy that ".dll" file to your Realtek Drivers sub folder Vista64 (x64 OS)




10. Now just run "setup.exe" from the Realtek Drivers





Hope this helps


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 25, 2013)

additional info.

I have downloaded the realtek HD audio R2.71 x64 exe file...

I extracted the exe file using 7zip.

in the vistax64 folder (on the extracted folder), just copy your downloaded RTKAPO64.dll that OP has shared. paste and overwrite the file RTAPO64.dll file....

During driver installation, win 8 will ask you about installing of unsigned drivers... click yes install anyway...

after reboot, on the control panel or in the realtek audio manager, you can find the option for dolby DTS and Dolby home theater...

I cannot test if DTS is actually enabled. On my analog out, no effect... 

so you can try if you want....


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 25, 2013)

CrackerJack said:


> Thanks works great!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131024/1.jpg
> 
> I wrote a installation guide to help some people.
> ...



   this.... with pictures... nice work man...

This is what I was trying to explain earlier...

instead of going directly in the system32 and syswow64 driver folders


----------



## AsRock (Oct 25, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> A more concise "how to" it seems would be just detailing where the RtkAPO.dll and RtkAPO64.dll files are. I was looking for them in the wrong place. They are not in the Realtek\Driver folder, they are at C:\Windows\System32 with system drivers. This I found just by clicking Analyse under Realtek Sound in Driver Sweeper, which showed the proper file and it's location.
> 
> I have yet to install them, but I assume that is the key to doing this right. I thought I already had R2.71 installed, but I'm wiping it and re-installing just to make sure. Will report back if this works. If it does, I owe you a beer 2bad.
> 
> ...



Might not be capable any more of producing positional sound though optic.  I just tried it had no issue's installing or selecting options the options even made my AV select the right mode.

How ever positional sound though optic was a fail for the same reasons front and rear volumes were the same so you could not tell if some thing was in front or behind you so i am going back to my sound though my 6970 as that works as it should..

Shame maybe one day Realtek will just give us ( unless it's the mobo manufactures penny pinching ) what we want but for now AMD cards do so although i hope they have not fucked it up now they have changed with there newer cards haha.  Which sadly Wizz did not test.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2013)

giving these a shot, mine already had DD but no DTS - will reboot now and see how it worked.


100% success - now have all the extra digital + analogue features. z5500's confirm that DTS is working.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 25, 2013)

Well I tried again via editing the Zip vs using the Exe and I get same results. Doesn't even want to work in Speaker mode, I keep getting an error saying "Realtek's enhancements are causing problems, do you want to turn them off".

Apparently it's not compatible with my MB, so it's either deal with it the way it is or get a sound card like the Xonar DS or something.


----------



## CounterZeus (Oct 25, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Well I tried again via editing the Zip vs using the Exe and I get same results. Doesn't even want to work in Speaker mode, I keep getting an error saying "Realtek's enhancements are causing problems, do you want to turn them off".
> 
> Apparently it's not compatible with my MB, so it's either deal with it the way it is or get a sound card like the Xonar DS or something.



I used the 150MB zip, installed it and replaced the file in system32 afterwards, but before reboot. I only had the same error with the regular .exe.

As for output, I use spdif to my Yamaha htr-4065 receiver (equivalent with 473).


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 25, 2013)

CounterZeus said:


> I used the 150MB zip, installed it and replaced the file in system32 afterwards, but before reboot. I only had the same error with the regular .exe.
> 
> As for output, I use spdif to my Yamaha htr-4065 receiver (equivalent with 473).



when you replaced your driver in system 32 have you rebooted your windows to safe mode?

or better yet, you should have just replaced the .dll file with the one OP has shared before running the installation file....


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2013)

night.fox said:


> when you replaced your driver in system 32 have you rebooted your windows to safe mode?
> 
> or better yet, you should have just replaced the .dll file with the one OP has shared before running the installation file....



i just replaced mine and rebooted windows. i didnt have to do any safe mode, quitting of realtek programs or anything


----------



## CounterZeus (Oct 25, 2013)

night.fox said:


> when you replaced your driver in system 32 have you rebooted your windows to safe mode?
> 
> or better yet, you should have just replaced the .dll file with the one OP has shared before running the installation file....



Didn't boot in safe mode, it worked anyway. Yes maybe I should have replaced before installing, but there were no exact instructions and result is the same.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 25, 2013)

I followed CrackerJack's guide and it worked.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i just replaced mine and rebooted windows. i didnt have to do any safe mode, quitting of realtek programs or anything





CounterZeus said:


> Didn't boot in safe mode, it worked anyway. Yes maybe I should have replaced before installing, but there were no exact instructions and result is the same.



Im glad if it works even if you didnt have to boot safe mode.... but as you know windows when replacing a dll file, most of the time you have to take ownership first, then rename and replace... blah blah dont have to go thru it. But glad if it works

Counterzeus, yes there is no exact instructions but Crackerjack has made a How to.....

It is not similar but you are already there....

actually you dont have to download the R2.71 driver... you can use your old driver installation file/folder that you can download with your mobo or laptop or computer manufacturer...

the easiest I can suggest is to search in your installation folder the "RtkAPO.dll" and the "RtkAPO64.dll". then you just replace them with OP has shared.

In case you have an ".exe" file, then just extract them using 7zip or winrar. 7zip is gnu release program meaning its totally free. Winrar, there is a free version but it is limited. If you dont have any compression program, I suggest using 7zip.

7zip for me is just the best.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 26, 2013)

Just tried installing from the extracted zip file via modding the driver first again, this time after thoroughly uninstalling Razer's Synapse 2.0 as per 2bad's suggesting possible incompatible audio programs/codecs/drivers. Still same result. Mouse cursor hangs onscreen and no sound. 

I never tried it without CCCP or the LAV audio filters I use for MPC-HC, but honestly, if it comes to that it's not worth my while. I can get the same if not better results getting a cheap sound card without all the hassle. It's not worth it given AsRock's experience.

This is obviously a works for some but not others thing. The only thing I'm torn on is whether I should get something like a Xonar DS or wait until I upgrade my MB, CPU and RAM to see if this tweak yields any different results.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 26, 2013)

K-Lite and CCCP have a feature within which can encode stereo to Dolby Digital on the fly to your receiver. Whilst it doesn't solve your gaming issues It means you can still get Dolby Digital on movies which you shouldn't.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> K-Lite and CCCP have a feature within which can encode stereo to Dolby Digital on the fly to your receiver. Whilst it doesn't solve your gaming issues It means you can still get Dolby Digital on movies which you shouldn't.



assuming it had a non DD/DTS 5.1 or 7.1 audio source in the first place, which is rather rare.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mussels said:


> assuming it had a non DD/DTS 5.1 or 7.1 audio source in the first place, which is rather rare.



It's not that rare, I've downloaded quite a lot of AAC stereo TV shows and movies as of late. Setting K-Lite for DD on the fly really solves a lot of headache especially when you can't find a torrent for a particular show in DD/DTS. 

I guess I could set my Xonar to DTS on the fly, but then I have to turn off SPDIF in Media Player Classic and this can be annoying as I have to re-enable SPDIF when I have a DD/DTS 5.1 movie which is a lot of fiddling.  It's easier to let the K-Lite codec do on the fly for non DD/DTS movies, then if it detects DD/DTS it will enable SPDIF automatically.  When WMP classic isn't open my soundcard takes control for its DTS connect.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> It's not that rare, I've downloaded quite a lot of AAC stereo TV shows and movies as of late. Setting K-Lite for DD on the fly really solves a lot of headache especially when you can't find a torrent for a particular show in DD/DTS.
> 
> I guess I could set my Xonar to DTS on the fly, but then I have to turn off SPDIF in Media Player Classic and this can be annoying as I have to re-enable SPDIF when I have a DD/DTS 5.1 movie which is a lot of fiddling.  It's easier to let the K-Lite codec do on the fly for non DD/DTS movies, then if it detects DD/DTS it will enable SPDIF automatically.  When WMP classic isn't open my soundcard takes control for its DTS connect.



you just said AAC stereo... whats the use then? you're not getting 5.1 audio out of it, you're still getting stereo (upmixing does not count, and might as well be done at the receiver end)


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Mussels said:


> you just said AAC stereo... whats the use then? you're not getting 5.1 audio out of it, you're still getting stereo (upmixing does not count, and might as well be done at the receiver end)



Not just stereo, it works good for all audio channels.  K-Lite's FFDShow has a feature where it will only encode audio if it detects 5 channels or more. But honestly even when encoding 2 channel soundtracks encoded to DD 5.1 it sounds the  same as a video's with 5.1 natively. Prologic on the receiver sounds flat and nothing alike.


----------



## Drone (Oct 30, 2013)

Is there a dll for R2.72 too?


----------



## XSI (Oct 30, 2013)

wow if it's true i could sell my creatife xtreme gamer sound card, which supports dd and dts after you pay for dts and dolby digital licence.
Ill need to try it, i use spdif out atm one square one round end
and my realtek has two squares. hope it works 
thx


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 30, 2013)

CrackerJack said:


> Thanks works great!



That's a lot like the softmodding for older graphics cards.  You have to incorporate the modded .DLL/etc. files into the driver install *before* doing the full installation!

I have the GA-Z77X-UD5H with Realtek ALC898... I hope it works


----------



## 2bad (Nov 1, 2013)

Drone said:


> Is there a dll for R2.72 too?



Unlocked Drivers - R2.72:
Download Realtek HD Audio Codec Driver R2.72 and replace the relevant file with the file provided:
*Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.72 A1:*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ejgfyb

*Edit:* I recommend using R2.71, R2.72 seems to have some issues.


----------



## padawanjp (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow! I had to register to post a reply. Been scheming the net for a week on how to get 5.1 optical output and I'm so glad I bumped into this forum. Thanks 2bad you made my Christmas merry quite early.

I have an ALC892 with Asus P8Z68-V mobo and I can confirm I got 5.1 optical output from playing PC games. Tried Arkham City, Battlefiled 4 and Black Ops2. All I can say is that the positioning audio is amazing. Now I can locate those sneaky snipers. Lol.

I was a bit hesitant to try this coz I did try the X-fi mod from Gamespirit but it didn't get me any 5.1 results through gaming. My receiver is just a cheap Samsung with only optical input. So analog solution is out for me. I was ready to buy a dedicated sound card when I read Asrock's comment about not getting 5.1 thru optical. But then I tried it and boom! Happy days ahead! Thanks again 2bad and for the tutorial how to install it.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Nov 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried it on a X58 board with Realtek ALC888 ?


----------



## AsRock (Nov 1, 2013)

padawanjp said:


> Wow! I had to register to post a reply. Been scheming the net for a week on how to get 5.1 optical output and I'm so glad I bumped into this forum. Thanks 2bad you made my Christmas merry quite early.
> 
> I have an ALC892 with Asus P8Z68-V mobo and I can confirm I got 5.1 optical output from playing PC games. Tried Arkham City, Battlefiled 4 and Black Ops2. All I can say is that the positioning audio is amazing. Now I can locate those sneaky snipers. Lol.
> 
> I was a bit hesitant to try this coz I did try the X-fi mod from Gamespirit but it didn't get me any 5.1 results through gaming. My receiver is just a cheap Samsung with only optical input. So analog solution is out for me. I was ready to buy a dedicated sound card when I read Asrock's comment about not getting 5.1 thru optical. But then I tried it and boom! Happy days ahead! Thanks again 2bad and for the tutorial how to install it.



You need to read my comment again, the e positioning audio does not work right as front and rear are the same volume which means you cannot tell able to tell if some things in front or behind you.

The difference from the realtek and the sound chip on AMD's 6k range is night and difference with  positional audio.

I NEVER said 5.1 did not work.


----------



## padawanjp (Nov 1, 2013)

AsRock said:


> You need to read my comment again, the e positioning audio does not work right as front and rear are the same volume which means you cannot tell able to tell if some things in front or behind you.
> 
> The difference from the realtek and the sound chip on AMD's 6k range is night and difference with  positional audio.
> 
> I NEVER said 5.1 did not work.



Sorry Asrock I must have misunderstood your comment the first time. When you said the front and rear speaker have the same volume i thought it's like pro logic ii (all speakers are working the same time) With this mod my rear speakers only work often like getting shot at the back or something. I can certainly tell if someone's sneaking behind me in either directions and the volume thus fades if i move my character in circular motion.  That certainly passes my standards for positional audio. Though i agree having an alternative chip could make a big difference but i'm happy i don't have to spend anything for now.


----------



## ALC1150 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Please help with ALC1150 Dolby Digital Live*

2bad, amazing works, been hoping for years for this!

Depressingly, only got Dolby Digital Live working for a few minutes with the R2.71-M3x64 (not that the .dll version matters) and a few months old motherboard driver (possibly based on pre-R2.71, though again version should not and does not matter) with the onboard Realtek ALC1150, verified using Splinter Cell Blacklist Audio Setup (here these original drivers were running as regular since boot and the .dll was replaced - with the original backed up - on the fly, i.e. during operation, as such the original .dll was not fully loaded because if it were actively being used one can not replace it with the 2bad unlocked, though perhaps the original was loaded in such a perfect storm that it accepted the unlocked replacement's Dolby Digital Live modifications this one time)...until reboot, at which point it immediately failed miserably, in Windows Sound forever throwing up "Failed to play test tone." with the Default Format Test as well as the occasional "Format not supported by the device." when trying to Apply "Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround)" as Default Format (these errors occasionally not displaying is more likely a visual bug in Sound error prompting by Windows than anything related). Also occasionally getting the Driver Enhancements warning, choosing Yes or No on this disabling prompt makes absolutely no difference.
Tried about fifteen times to get it working once more using the exact same drivers with the .dll replaced after full setup - naturally always completely uninstalling first, the Realtek setup forces one to do so - as well as other times by preplacing the unlocked .dll in the setup folder, using these two methods with the stock Realtek R2.71 driver, newer motherboard drivers and stock Realtek R2.72 driver with the R2.72-M1 unlocked .dll, both on Windows 8x64 and fresh install of Windows 8.1x64. To sum it up, literally tried every combination possible, no dice, always those same errors and no sound - in fact, sound locks up as such that for instance Winamp noticeably is unable to even play any sound files visually represented by no little equalizer bars dancing like usual, Windows Media Player throws up errors immediately as well. Even tried (hex-)modifying the exact .dll included with the motherboard drivers, same dreadful results. Thusly, either the ALC1150 is rarely unsupported even though OEMs have the option to activate Dolby Digital Live through licensing same as the already activated DTS, so the chipset most definitely supports it (Splinter Cell Blacklist confirmed this the one time, as did it confirm the speakers or hardware audio outputs not being the issue).

Could anyone please help, very desperate here, in fact all the reports of consistently working for members here, though absolutely fantastic for them, seem incredible to the point of impossible in comparison with the woes of this particular ALC1150-based setup?

All your thoughts are appreciated, regardless of not being able to think of anything which could be the culprit here after having tested apparently everything multiple times.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 1, 2013)

Q : How would or how does this work in tandem with a sound card?


----------



## ALC1150 (Nov 1, 2013)

newconroer said:


> Q : How would or how does this work in tandem with a sound card?



A : Manufacturer (for instance of motherboard) can choose to license, i.e. pay for, Dolby Digital Live and/or DTS Interactive on their onboard Realtek chips. Since licensing fees are involved, many OEMs do not activate these and as such they are absent in the regular driver software interface even though technically the hardware is all there, so Realtek based sound cards with compatible chips whose cheap OEMs have not paid the licensing fees can now be unlocked with 2bad's modified driver. Summarily, you need a sound card with a chipset which supports these features but has them arbitrarily disabled for cash purposes and this lovely .dll replacement kills the silly limitation needlessly blocking these awesome features.


Any thoughts on Post #44? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3008413&postcount=44


----------



## padawanjp (Nov 2, 2013)

ALC1150 said:


> 2bad, amazing works, been hoping for years for this!
> 
> Depressingly, only got Dolby Digital Live working for a few minutes with the R2.71-M3x64 (not that the .dll version matters) and a few months old motherboard driver (possibly based on pre-R2.71, though again version should not and does not matter) with the onboard Realtek ALC1150, verified using Splinter Cell Blacklist Audio Setup (here these original drivers were running as regular since boot and the .dll was replaced - with the original backed up - on the fly, i.e. during operation, as such the original .dll was not fully loaded because if it were actively being used one can not replace it with the 2bad unlocked, though perhaps the original was loaded in such a perfect storm that it accepted the unlocked replacement's Dolby Digital Live modifications this one time)...until reboot, at which point it immediately failed miserably, in Windows Sound forever throwing up "Failed to play test tone." with the Default Format Test as well as the occasional "Format not supported by the device." when trying to Apply "Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround)" as Default Format (these errors occasionally not displaying is more likely a visual bug in Sound error prompting by Windows than anything related). Also occasionally getting the Driver Enhancements warning, choosing Yes or No on this disabling prompt makes absolutely no difference.
> Tried about fifteen times to get it working once more using the exact same drivers with the .dll replaced after full setup - naturally always completely uninstalling first, the Realtek setup forces one to do so - as well as other times by preplacing the unlocked .dll in the setup folder, using these two methods with the stock Realtek R2.71 driver, newer motherboard drivers and stock Realtek R2.72 driver with the R2.72-M1 unlocked .dll, both on Windows 8x64 and fresh install of Windows 8.1x64. To sum it up, literally tried every combination possible, no dice, always those same errors and no sound - in fact, sound locks up as such that for instance Winamp noticeably is unable to even play any sound files visually represented by no little equalizer bars dancing like usual, Windows Media Player throws up errors immediately as well. Even tried (hex-)modifying the exact .dll included with the motherboard drivers, same dreadful results. Thusly, either the ALC1150 is rarely unsupported even though OEMs have the option to activate Dolby Digital Live through licensing same as the already activated DTS, so the chipset most definitely supports it (Splinter Cell Blacklist confirmed this the one time, as did it confirm the speakers or hardware audio outputs not being the issue).
> ...



Hi ALC1150. Looks like you've done everything I could think of if I was in your scenario. Just want to share with you that what worked for me was preplacing the modded dll into the 2.72 installer. I have Win7x64 btw. No errors so far for the past 24hrs. Been switching between DTS and DDL to test several audio and games. I also tried the Blacklist Audio Setup and it works fine with both DDL and DTS. 

I would try using driver sweeper and do a clean install by preplacing method since you mentioned you tried replacing dll's on the fly on the first part. There could be remnants of the old driver. Not that it matters coz you have probably thought about this already. Well anyway I hope you'll find a solution to this.


----------



## vipervoid123 (Nov 2, 2013)

*P45 Platinum (ALC888) NOT WORKING*

I tried the guide in the post , I got myself a PC stuck ... 

I try to install it , but I got myself hang on the startup of Windows 8.1 ~ 

Who got P45 Platinum with ALC888 and it is working pls help ~
I tried once , when it is not lag , and I got ntg from the speaker ~

I tried with R2.71 ~
64bit btw


----------



## ALC1150 (Nov 2, 2013)

padawanjp said:


> Hi ALC1150. Looks like you've done everything I could think of if I was in your scenario. Just want to share with you that what worked for me was preplacing the modded dll into the 2.72 installer. I have Win7x64 btw. No errors so far for the past 24hrs. Been switching between DTS and DDL to test several audio and games. I also tried the Blacklist Audio Setup and it works fine with both DDL and DTS.
> 
> I would try using driver sweeper and do a clean install by preplacing method since you mentioned you tried replacing dll's on the fly on the first part. There could be remnants of the old driver. Not that it matters coz you have probably thought about this already. Well anyway I hope you'll find a solution to this.



Thanks for sharing the method which worked for you.
Older driver interference is sadly not the issue, given that it a fresh installation of Windows 8.1 was tried as well, which of course would have no driver history whatsoever.
Just to be sure, you are using a S/PDIF Digital Output connected to your hardware decoder to which in turn your surround speakers are hooked up, either TOSLink/optical or RCA/coaxial? Of course assume so, since analog connections from sound card (discrete or onboard) to surround speakers are unable to pass through Dolby Digital or DTS encoded streams, instead requiring per speaker separate PCM channels, thus Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect would not do a single thing with an analog setup and it should even be impossible to select these options for any analog output in either Windows Sound or Realtek HD Audio Manager.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 2, 2013)

padawanjp said:


> Sorry Asrock I must have misunderstood your comment the first time. When you said the front and rear speaker have the same volume i thought it's like pro logic ii (all speakers are working the same time) With this mod my rear speakers only work often like getting shot at the back or something. I can certainly tell if someone's sneaking behind me in either directions and the volume thus fades if i move my character in circular motion.  That certainly passes my standards for positional audio. Though i agree having an alternative chip could make a big difference but i'm happy i don't have to spend anything for now.



Well it seems that your right..  I actually got it to work with some games at least although not as not as noticeable but it's really depending on game..

How i got it working with some was using DTS and i found a DD option called Dolby Home Theater (Dunno if that had any thing to do with it before )and to be honest i cannot believe i missed that option as i hate DD always have and always will do most likely.

maybe a few reboots helped ?.

although it's all not as pronounced as going though my ATI card but it's there for sure.  Sad thing is that it don't work at all with Arma 3 which i did not expect it too really but you can get it with some sound cards and though the HDMI output on the 4-6k range of AMD cards.

And it's vital to have it in Arma 3 even more so for me as it's my favorite long term game since 2001..

Cannot help thinking though if there is a way to get it work with the RV4 Engine.

anyways  the chip on my mobo is ALC898 and the other system is using the ALC892

It just don't work with every and better with some games than others which has got to be expected..

Although gone back to HDMI output due to not being as pronounced ( like night and day difference ) and mainly Arma 3.


----------



## padawanjp (Nov 2, 2013)

ALC1150 said:


> Thanks for sharing the method which worked for you.
> Older driver interference is sadly not the issue, given that it a fresh installation of Windows 8.1 was tried as well, which of course would have no driver history whatsoever.
> Just to be sure, you are using a S/PDIF Digital Output connected to your hardware decoder to which in turn your surround speakers are hooked up, either TOSLink/optical or RCA/coaxial? Of course assume so, since analog connections from sound card (discrete or onboard) to surround speakers are unable to pass through Dolby Digital or DTS encoded streams, instead requiring per speaker separate PCM channels, thus Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect would not do a single thing with an analog setup and it should even be impossible to select these options for any analog output in either Windows Sound or Realtek HD Audio Manager.



Yes my setup is using spdif optical since my receiver only supports optical input. Just wondering how were you able to make DDL work the first time then. Well at least (I assume) DTS is working fine for you. There was another modded driver I came across before I saw this. You might want to have a look and try this: 
http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/175047-realtek-driver-mod-creative-x-fi-realtek-chip.html


----------



## 2bad (Nov 2, 2013)

If you report an issue, please include:

- OS (including whether it's 32 or 64 bit)

- HD Audio Codec Hardware ID (Device Manager > Audio, Video and Game Controllers > Realtek HD Audio Controller, right click and select properties, under the Details tab select "Hardware ID", you can use Ctrl + C to copy the Hardware ID.

- HD Audio Controller Hardware ID (Device Manager > System Devices > HD Audio controller). if you have multiple HD Audio controllers just post the IDs of them all.


----------



## alperuzi (Nov 2, 2013)

I couldn't get it working on an optical connection DFI board with ALC889 on Win7x64.

Same issues, no playback, errors popping up about non working enhancements.

Tried both 2.71 and 2.72.

I'm gonna try it on my other machine next, which is a THX certified MSI board on an HDMI connction.
edit: nvm, HDMI is a whole different beast...

alas, same problem on that board, "test tone unable to play" etc... ALC887 was the chip on that MSI board.


----------



## Rockfella.killswitch (Nov 2, 2013)

This thread is worth a million dollars! Op can you unlock DTS for Asus DX as well?


----------



## alperuzi (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok, my problem was solved over PM. Thanks 2bad!


----------



## ALC1150 (Nov 2, 2013)

padawanjp said:


> Yes my setup is using spdif optical since my receiver only supports optical input. Just wondering how were you able to make DDL work the first time then. Well at least (I assume) DTS is working fine for you. There was another modded driver I came across before I saw this. You might want to have a look and try this:
> http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/175047-realtek-driver-mod-creative-x-fi-realtek-chip.html



Transient positive glitch, it seems.
Thanks for mentioning the Gamespirit mod, did indeed try the newest version of that though appears to be incompatible with the ALC1150, at least it could not install due to incompatibility, the installer prompts such an error and aborts. Unfortunately, DTS is a no-go for the ancient Creative Inspire 5.1 Digital 5500, only does old Dolby Digital; TOSLink port all busted too, suppose it is not exactly the finest craftsmanship but it was not exactly expensive either way back when.
Good to know it works with your S/PDIF setup, though. Could you perhaps name the ALC chipset your sound card uses, for posterity (in case you have not yet done so)?


----------



## padawanjp (Nov 3, 2013)

ALC1150 said:


> Transient positive glitch, it seems.
> Thanks for mentioning the Gamespirit mod, did indeed try the newest version of that though appears to be incompatible with the ALC1150, at least it could not install due to incompatibility, the installer prompts such an error and aborts. Unfortunately, DTS is a no-go for the ancient Creative Inspire 5.1 Digital 5500, only does old Dolby Digital; TOSLink port all busted too, suppose it is not exactly the finest craftsmanship but it was not exactly expensive either way back when.
> Good to know it works with your S/PDIF setup, though. Could you perhaps name the ALC chipset your sound card uses, for posterity (in case you have not yet done so)?



ALC892 on an Asus P8z68-v board.


----------



## ALC1150 (Nov 3, 2013)

padawanjp said:


> ALC892 on an Asus P8z68-v board.



Thanks, good to know.


----------



## 2bad (Nov 3, 2013)

alperuzi said:


> Ok, my problem was solved over PM. Thanks 2bad!



Apparently due to PUMA (Protected User Mode Audio) Windows is (sometimes) making sure all user-mode audio dlls are properly signed,
I'm not sure why and when, but for now I've posted my original modification (2.71 M1), which modifies the kernel-mode driver, and does not have this issue,
unfortunately, if you use Windows Vista / 7 / 8 64-bit, you'll have to press F8 and select "Disable driver signature enforcement" before each boot, or employ one of the other alternatives suggested in the first post.

*Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.71 M1:*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/m59vre
http://www24.zippyshare.com/v/34731542/file.html

Alternative method:
You're still welcome to try the alternative method (dll modification), which in some cases works:

*Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.71 A1:*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/7xp03j

*Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.72 A1:*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ejgfyb


----------



## woopadidoo (Nov 3, 2013)

alperuzi said:


> Ok, my problem was solved over PM. Thanks 2bad!



Care to be kind enough to share how it was solved (Or 2Bad)? I likely have the same problem(or similar), win7x64 ALC888S (i wonder what the S stands for...i doubt it's for surround).

I get the enhancements are causing problems warning when accessing the playback devices.
Headphones (Realtek High Definition Audio)

My system is just a simple frontal analog output for headphones.

At first only the Dolby Home Theater panel was avaiable through realtek's control panel (audio manager) after checking through windows playback devices the DTS panel was avaiable there and started appearing in realtek's control panel, although the options are accessible, enabling them make no difference whatsoever.

Despite the "enhancements causing problems warning" the sound works as if they were the regular non-modded drivers on all formats (bit depth and frequency range).


----------



## alperuzi (Nov 3, 2013)

He sent me another mod, which causes another problem during startup (just an annoyance actually, not really a problem). I'll leave it to him to share the file.

If ur just using headphones though why do you even want these? We are mostly just after DDL and DTS connect so that we get 5.1 through optical or coaxial output.


----------



## woopadidoo (Nov 3, 2013)

alperuzi said:


> He sent me another mod, which causes another problem during startup (just an annoyance actually, not really a problem). I'll leave it to him to share the file.
> 
> If ur just using headphones though why do you even want these? We are mostly just after DDL and DTS connect so that we get 5.1 through optical or coaxial output.



Having pseudo/dolby surround even from plain stereo (or down mixed from 5.1 in some games that allow to choose it) through dolby home theater is better than nothing until the day i might get some kind of decent 5.1 or so surround headphones.


----------



## t88powered (Nov 4, 2013)

Worked on my Asus p8z68-v pro gen 3 using optical out to a LG 7.2 channel HTIB and to be honest I can barely tell the difference from the sound blaster z I just purchased so it may be time to return it lol. 

 I installed the latest drivers/mod and ran into issues when trying to test play back from windows device configuration but testing through the hardware included application I was able to hear sound and in BF3 when there is sound I can turn the player and can confirm the sound switches speakers as spin around. Windows shows I don't have DTS Connect or Dolby Digital Live selected when I know they both can be selected and afterwards I have seemingly true 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## t88powered (Nov 4, 2013)

Just read BF3 uses the CPU to encode so the only real benefit for me is being able to send 5.1 surround over the optical output since I have a 144hz display and my HTIB only has 1 optical and 2 HDMI inputs I guess? I'm new to surround sound so the picture is still unclear to how this all works.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2013)

t88powered said:


> Just read BF3 uses the CPU to encode so the only real benefit for me is being able to send 5.1 surround over the optical output since I have a 144hz display and my HTIB only has 1 optical and 2 HDMI inputs I guess? I'm new to surround sound so the picture is still unclear to how this all works.



if you're on analogue or HDMI this makes no difference. all it does is gives you 5.1 audio over optical or SPDIF (via DD or DTS) if your soundcard did not support that as a default feature.


----------



## t88powered (Nov 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> if you're on analogue or HDMI this makes no difference. all it does is gives you 5.1 audio over optical or SPDIF (via DD or DTS) if your soundcard did not support that as a default feature.



 I didn't mention the HDMI for any reason other then to shed some light on why I am using DVI vs HDMI and benefit from the unlocked live encoding/compression since optical is my HTIB's only other input available besides HDMI and without the compression the bandwidth usage for 5.1 exceeds optical's specs.


----------



## 2bad (Nov 4, 2013)

I have concluded that the "Failed to play test tone" issue is caused by PUMA (Protected User Mode Audio) detecting an unsigned user-mode DLL.

Oddly:
This does not happen after the DLL is replaced, and PUMA will only re-verify the DLL signature after a restart.

I have updated the original post.


----------



## alperuzi (Nov 4, 2013)

btw,

replacing the setup file with the M1 mod does not work. Setup fails midway.

You have to install the original 2.71 and then change the file from system32/drivers directory.

Just a heads up to save a few minutes of trouble 

edit:
If you are on the F8 mode I guess the installation will work too, haven't tried that.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 5, 2013)

ALC1150 said:


> A : Manufacturer (for instance of motherboard) can choose to license, i.e. pay for, Dolby Digital Live and/or DTS Interactive on their onboard Realtek chips. Since licensing fees are involved, many OEMs do not activate these and as such they are absent in the regular driver software interface even though technically the hardware is all there, so Realtek based sound cards with compatible chips whose cheap OEMs have not paid the licensing fees can now be unlocked with 2bad's modified driver. Summarily, you need a sound card with a chipset which supports these features but has them arbitrarily disabled for cash purposes and this lovely .dll replacement kills the silly limitation needlessly blocking these awesome features.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on Post #44? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3008413&postcount=44



Thanks for the reply.
I understand the part about the hardware being dormant but am unsure whether my soundcard has the support locked away. It may be a moot point since I don't do much with surround anymore and do not see how this would affect anything analogue e.g. headphones.


----------



## ALC1150 (Nov 5, 2013)

newconroer said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I understand the part about the hardware being dormant but am unsure whether my soundcard has the support locked away. It may be a moot point since I don't do much with surround anymore and do not see how this would affect anything analogue e.g. headphones.



Indeed these digital encoding features have no effect on analogue connections whatsoever, instead you might want to try the likes of Dolby Home Theater v4 for which hacks likely can be found on these forums as well, or even the currently free www.razerzone.com/surround/donate-and-download - naturally these only apply if you are not entirely satisfied with your current setup or if you are feeling adventurous and want to try surround sound emulation with headphones, as such software enhancements can be potential CPU hogs as well as introduce incompatibilities with other software which directly attempt to modify the audio stream such as audio decoders in some cases, though there is generally little permanent harm in trying them out and removing them if found to not be worth the bother.


----------



## valkiscool (Nov 9, 2013)

For those suffering from Windows PUMA (me) i found a sort of workaround. 

First rename the original dll to RtkAPO64.dll.org
Then place the modded dll file into the system32 folder
Create a .bat file containing this:

```
taskkill /f /im RAVCpl64.exe
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll RtkAPO64.dll.Mod
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll.org RtkAPO64.dll
net stop audiosrv
net stop AudioEndpointBuilder
net start AudioEndpointBuilder
net start audiosrv
ping 127.0.0.1 -n 5
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll RtkAPO64.dll.org
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll.Mod RtkAPO64.dll
CD /D "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA"
start RAVCpl64.exe -s
```

It shuts down the HD audio manager and stops the audio service, after that it puts the original file in place and starts the audio service. PUMA checks that the dll is 'good' and than after 5 seconds (ping) it replaces the modded file and boots the HD audio manager.
This works and DTS and Dolby home are available (Dolby home tested and works)
Used on an ASUS P5K PRO and ALC883 codec

Hope this helps.
Valk


----------



## iSimilaXi (Nov 11, 2013)

Just registered here to tell you Realtek just updated the driver to R2.73


----------



## valkiscool (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's the x64 driver http://www.mediafire.com/download/a7k4c7cux2cdzcx/64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_R272.exe


----------



## hero1709 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi My driver is not signed, sorry for my bad english .. i come from germany..

MB : Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 with a  Realtek ALC898 Audio Codec

Please help me 

i need 5.1 in games over SPDIF


----------



## KeyFear (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi there!
I`ve got following
Can u help me?
I`d try everything described here, but still no luck:
icons in panel appear (DDL, DTSI) but in games no sound at all

- OS Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit
- Motherboard Z87 MPOWER (ALC 1150)
- HD Audio Controller Hardware ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_
0900&SUBSYS_1462D818&REV_1000
- HD Audio Codec Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&SUBSYS_D8181462&REV_04
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0A&SUBSYS_360C1458&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C0C&SUBSYS_78181462&REV_06

Hope u reply as soon as u can

Thank you!


----------



## e-ghost (Nov 21, 2013)

t88powered said:


> Worked on my Asus p8z68-v pro gen 3 using optical out to a LG 7.2 channel HTIB and to be honest I can barely tell the difference from the sound blaster z I just purchased so it may be time to return it lol.
> 
> I installed the latest drivers/mod and ran into issues when trying to test play back from windows device configuration but testing through the hardware included application I was able to hear sound and in BF3 when there is sound I can turn the player and can confirm the sound switches speakers as spin around. Windows shows I don't have DTS Connect or Dolby Digital Live selected when I know they both can be selected and afterwards I have seemingly true 5.1 surround sound.



Hi t88powered, I have the same mainboard as you: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO GEN3. I installed the R2.71 office first, then replace the RTKVHD64.sys then reboot with disabling driver signing enforcement. I saw the RealTek HD Audio Manager but look quite different with other fellow (ASUS specific?). *And I don't have "Speaker" tab, "Speaker Configuration", "Dolby Home Theater" section*. Did I missed anything?

I see the screen of other people like this:






But my control panel is:


 


 


 

Did I miss anything? If I select DDL 5.1 in "Default Format" of "Digital Output (Optical)", then I will get DDL output from optical in gaming?

Many thanks!


----------



## e-ghost (Nov 22, 2013)

Got some update on this case. I found I didn't have "Speakers" tab because I haven't connect any speaker to my 3.5mm audio jack (I was using HDMI TV). So I plugged a 3.5mm audio cable into the GREEN front stereo speaker jack then get the "Speakers" tab.




And I found the "Dolby Home Theater" section is at "Playback devices -> Properties"




Then I tried to accomplish DTS-Connect or Dolby Digital Live 5.1 with the following settings to play Call of Duty: Black Ops. Fail:
1) Turn on "DTS-Connect" in Speakers Tab


  2) No change in speakers default format:



3) no change is Optical Output's "DTS-Connect" section:



4) Optical Output's "Default format" Changed as DTS-Interactive (5.1):



5) Confirmed setting effective:




====================================
But I still cannot get any sound from Call of Duty: Black Ops. I saw in game menu allow me to choose output devices -- all the 4 playback devices as above. So which device I should choose in game? Seems choosing Optical output will give me 2.1 audio in DTS format. Should I choose Realtek analog speakers instead? Will the DDL/DTS-C be enabled and convert the analog audio to DTS then out from Optical?

Many thanks!


----------



## jesuit666 (Nov 23, 2013)

I get this same thing as e-ghost.  some games work 5.1 but a bunch dont.  haven't tried battlefield 4.  here is an interesting shot from Rages console. when dts on.


 
if I change to 2-channel 44.1K


 
can I trick it to thinking I have 6 channel audio?


----------



## 2bad (Nov 23, 2013)

@e-ghost, KeyFear
Guys, obviously you have to choose the correct output device.

Second, while it is noteworthy that some games do not properly detect 5.1 support, that's an issue with the game, and is not directly related to this mod.
It's a safe bet that unmodified drivers with Dolby Digital Live / DTS Interactive support will have the same issue with those games.


----------



## jesuit666 (Nov 23, 2013)

2bad said:


> @e-ghost, KeyFear
> Guys, obviously you have to choose the correct output device.
> 
> Second, while it is noteworthy that some games do not properly detect 5.1 support, that's an issue with the game, and is not directly related to this mod.
> It's a safe bet that unmodified drivers with Dolby Digital Live / DTS Interactive support will have the same issue with those games.


yes those screens were taken from unmodified drivers(modified did the same thing) .  i ended up picking a cheap receiver with hdmi.  i could show screens of rage but it finds 6 channel and the game gives 5.1 pcm


----------



## KeyFear (Nov 24, 2013)

There is my opinion - I`m stacked with this and buy minijack-2PCM cables and here it is! Positioned sound from my 5.1

Good luck to everybody to find your own way!


----------



## Andre Anthonny (Nov 24, 2013)

Work In My Realtek Audio..greet work guys


----------



## Phenixs1970 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Hope someone can provide me with some guidance as, so far, I haven't been able to get the unlocked driver working.
My specs:  MB Asus Maximus VI Impact (including Realtek ALC1150 card), OS W8.1 64bit, Primary sound device Astro A50 + mixamp (surround headphones).  Unfortunately the latter only support Dolby Digital Live.

I have tried multiple options but most likely I'm doing some things wrong.
First step I did was install The official Realtek R2.71, and then replace the file (best practice is to rename the old file first),
Next steps are below, but can I have some explanations on how to do the following on windows 8.1

Note for 64-bit Vista / 7 / 8 users:
This is an unsigned driver, you must do one of the following for the driver to load:
1. Press F8 before each boot and select "Disable driver signature enforcement".
Looks like my only (?) option is using the W8 charms and reboot using option 7)2. Test-sign the driver and enable Test-mode. ??
3. Patch the kernel to permanently enable unsigned drivers ??

I also tried using the alternative procedure by replacing the dll and also tried the .bat script member Valkiscool wrote. 
Howver when I ran the .bat script I got an error on the line below:
taskkill /f /im RAVCpl64.exe

I also noticed that when searching in the windows director for the realtek driver (to replace it with the unlocked) that it's found under Windows\System32 but also under Windows\System32\Enforceddrivers....  I have only replaced it in Windows\System32.

I have seen Dolby Digital Live pop up as an option in the Realtek Audio Manager, but no sound (and the alternative procedure still gives PUMA errors).

Many thanks to anyone who can give me some guidance.

KR,
Stef


----------



## Oery (Nov 27, 2013)

No update for R2.73 (6.0.1.7083) yet?
Thanks...


----------



## 2bad (Nov 28, 2013)

@Phenixs1970
To enable unsigned drivers with Windows 8 64-bit you indeed use option 7 ('Disable Driver Signature Enforcement') under 'Startup Settings'.
Check in the device manager if the Realtek Audio Controller is working properly after you have enabled this option and rebooted.

@Qery
Why do you need R2.73 and can't use R2.71?


----------



## Oery (Nov 28, 2013)

2bad said:


> @Qery
> Why do you need R2.73 and can't use R2.71?


just wondering.... 
anyway, R2.71 unlocked, working fine on my HTPC (MSI B75IA-E33, ALC887, Win7-32bit) 
thank you...


----------



## MrStim (Dec 1, 2013)

hello. i've tried this and it only unlocks DTS and Dolby Digital for optical out. I was mainly interested in Dolby Pro Logic IIx which upmixes 5.1 sound to 7.1.
I saw a screenshot of someone getting that functionality with this mod.
Can anyone confirm if this allow prologic iix?
thanks


----------



## potatogod (Dec 1, 2013)

MrStim said:


> hello. i've tried this and it only unlocks DTS and Dolby Digital for optical out. I was mainly interested in Dolby Pro Logic IIx which upmixes 5.1 sound to 7.1.
> I saw a screenshot of someone getting that functionality with this mod.
> Can anyone confirm if this allow prologic iix?
> thanks


Where did you see that?


----------



## MrStim (Dec 1, 2013)

potatogod said:


> Where did you see that?


post #18, page 1
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...live-and-dts-interactive.193148/#post-3003465


----------



## alperuzi (Dec 1, 2013)

Thats interesting actually, I have an 889 too and I get Prologic II 5.1, no "x"


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 1, 2013)

It amazes me how many people created accounts just to participate in this thread. It shows there is an avid market for audio cards still.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> It amazes me how many people created accounts just to participate in this thread. It shows there is an avid market for audio cards still.



avid market for 'people who want free stuff'


----------



## MrStim (Dec 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> avid market for 'people who want free stuff'



that includes yourself right?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2013)

MrStim said:


> that includes yourself right?



of course.


----------



## MrStim (Dec 2, 2013)

haha


----------



## potatogod (Dec 3, 2013)

So I bought a MSI Z87-GD65 motherboard with an ALC1150 codec. MSI licenses neither DDL nor DTS with this board. The modded driver allows me to select DDL or DTS, and the sound and test tones work, HOWEVER the sound is limited to to two channels (stereo). The test tone is only stereo, 5.1 media files only play in stereo and the sound card reports its capabilities as only stereo. @2bad , any ideas?

@MrStim @alperuzi 
It's likely that ProLogic II/IIx features are also enabled depending on the manufacturer. On my desktop MSI Z87-GD65 board (ALC1150) neither is present.


----------



## alperuzi (Dec 3, 2013)

what program do you use to play stuff with?

For example I also get only stereo with Youtube videos, but mediaplayer etc work fine. And yes, as you said the test tone is stereo so no good. The test tone in the first tab is 5.1 I think though.


----------



## potatogod (Dec 3, 2013)

alperuzi said:


> what program do you use to play stuff with?
> 
> For example I also get only stereo with Youtube videos, but mediaplayer etc work fine. And yes, as you said the test tone is stereo so no good. The test tone in the first tab is 5.1 I think though.


I used the 5.1 Surround Test File from here in both WMA and AC3 formats, with WMP and Media Player Classic (with AC3Filter for sound, set to 5.1 output).


----------



## alperuzi (Dec 3, 2013)

Do you see the input and output bars moving in AC3Filter? If so it may be a problem on the receiver end maybe? The ALC1150 is listed as 8 channel, there is no way it can be reported as being only stereo capable unless maybe if you have like earphones plugged in.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2013)

depends on the player you use as well, stuff like CCCP (my default/preferred player and codec pack) has a setting where it defaults to stereo sound mixing by default for some silly reason.


----------



## potatogod (Dec 3, 2013)

alperuzi said:


> Do you see the input and output bars moving in AC3Filter? If so it may be a problem on the receiver end maybe? The ALC1150 is listed as 8 channel, there is no way it can be reported as being only stereo capable unless maybe if you have like earphones plugged in.


Yes, they're moving as they're should. I'm sure it's playing in 5.1, however the driver/codec is downmixing it to stereo when in DTS/DDL mode. (Or perhaps is actually just outputing stereo PCM, I have no way to tell from my receiver.)

SoundCheck reports Realtek Digital Output as 2 channels when in DDL/DTS mode. Can anyone who got it working check how many channels it is supposed to report?


----------



## alperuzi (Dec 3, 2013)

That should be normal because normally it is stereo only. We only manage 5.1 because we encode stuff in DDL/DTS in realtime. I'll check it when I get back home.

AC3filter also has a bunch of settings for bitstreaming and encoding PCM as AC3 etc... I would also recommend playing with those settings.

Also it may be easier if you just turn on Prologic II and just play some random mp3 or wav file  to see if its being upmixed to surround.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2013)

has anyone got this working over AMD HDMI?


----------



## alperuzi (Dec 3, 2013)

HDMI is different, with 1.4a you should already have multichannel audio support. So you don't actually need this.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2013)

alperuzi said:


> HDMI is different, with 1.4a you should already have multichannel audio support. So you don't actually need this.



i'm using HDMI split back into optical, so without a HDMI receiver it would be nice to have. my TV's (samsung and sony) drop the signal to stereo from its optical outputs


----------



## SilentRage47 (Dec 3, 2013)

And here i am, another user who just signed up just to participate in this life-saving thread. I'm setting up a 5.1 system for my pc/ps4 using an old kenwood home teather wich only has 1 optical output. I have an asus p8z68 pro gen3 with the alc892 chip, it seems this mod has worked out very well for other users with my board so i'm really looking forward to try this in the next few days and see how it goes . I'll keep you updated on the results


----------



## bsletu (Dec 3, 2013)

It's work with ALC887 . My OS windows 8.1


----------



## potatogod (Dec 3, 2013)

SilentRage47 said:


> And here i am, another user who just signed up just to participate in this life-saving thread. I'm setting up a 5.1 system for my pc/ps4 using an old kenwood home teather wich only has 1 optical *output*. I have an asus p8z68 pro gen3 with the alc892 chip, it seems this mod has worked out very well for other users with my board so i'm really looking forward to try this in the next few days and see how it goes . I'll keep you updated on the results


you mean input?


----------



## SilentRage47 (Dec 3, 2013)

potatogod said:


> you mean input?


Yes of course, my bad. For the ones who already tried this mod, is it really necessary to disable driver signature everytime or are there some workarounds ? I read the tutorial by CrackerJack and there aren't any reference to the driver signature problem.


----------



## alperuzi (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, its either disable it every time or test sign the driver and use windows in test mode.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2013)

SilentRage47 said:


> Yes of course, my bad. For the ones who already tried this mod, is it really necessary to disable driver signature everytime or are there some workarounds ? I read the tutorial by CrackerJack and there aren't any reference to the driver signature problem.



with win7 x64 i didnt have to do any of that. i just replaced the file while windows was running, no need to change drivers or disable signing.


----------



## MrStim (Dec 4, 2013)

potatogod said:


> So I bought a MSI Z87-GD65 motherboard with an ALC1150 codec. MSI licenses neither DDL nor DTS with this board. The modded driver allows me to select DDL or DTS, and the sound and test tones work, HOWEVER the sound is limited to to two channels (stereo). The test tone is only stereo, 5.1 media files only play in stereo and the sound card reports its capabilities as only stereo. @2bad , any ideas?
> 
> @MrStim @alperuzi
> It's likely that ProLogic II/IIx features are also enabled depending on the manufacturer. On my desktop MSI Z87-GD65 board (ALC1150) neither is present.



yes i use a msi g45 myself. thanks.
However, i find it annoying that using the SB Cinema software disables EQ and Bass LFE settings on multi channels speaker setups. Raised a ticket to MSI but haven't gotten a response yet.
So in order to get the features i paid for i had to use the x-fi mod for the time being. Would have been nice to have prologix iix to upmix 5.1 to 7.1 but no dice.


----------



## SilentRage47 (Dec 4, 2013)

I've tried different things in order to get this to work :

1- Install (M1) with driver signature enabled-> fail
2- Install (M1) with driver signature disabled -> works fine but since i'm using w8.1 to disable the signature verification i can't just press f8 at boot time but i have to to enter the os and then change the startup options in the metro interface (awful)
3- Install (A1) -> I get the PUMA poblem, i even tried the bat suggested by user some pages ago but it doesn't work.

Can someone help me ? Is there any workaround for windows 8.1 ?

EDIT :

I've also tried to use dseo 1.3b to test sign the driver, but it's not working for me. It's seems like test mode doesn't work...i've got no watermark.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 4, 2013)

Never found a working driver for my soundmax based mb1 sound....


----------



## Phenixs1970 (Dec 4, 2013)

I gave up trying (PUMA and unsupported hardware errors despite all the guides and support available on this forum) and bought a SB OMNI surround USB soundcard with DDL support.  Thank you 2bad for your guidance trying to work out a solution.


----------



## bsletu (Dec 4, 2013)

Games on Steam not work with DDL ! Resident evil 5 work great with DDL or DTS interactive .


----------



## SilentRage47 (Dec 4, 2013)

bsletu said:


> Games on Steam not work with DDL ! Resident evil 5 work great with DDL or DTS interactive .


I tried Dark Souls yesterday and it worked wonderfully with DTS Interactive


----------



## Alexious (Dec 4, 2013)

Excuse me if I didn't understand. For the alternative method: after replacing the modified DLL, I should run the driver installation. However, how am I "switching back" to the original DLL after the installation is complete?


----------



## potatogod (Dec 4, 2013)

alperuzi said:


> I'll check it when I get back home.


So what does SoundCheck report for you when in DDL/DTS mode?


----------



## SilentRage47 (Dec 4, 2013)

I've been able to restore the good old legacy startup menù in windows 8, now i can access that with f8. I'm using this mode in this way but it's not practical at all, has anyone been able to use the second method in w8.1 ?


----------



## ils (Dec 4, 2013)

valkiscool said:


> For those suffering from Windows PUMA (me) i found a sort of workaround.
> 
> First rename the original dll to RtkAPO64.dll.org
> Then place the modded dll file into the system32 folder
> ...



i'm registering here to say thank you to "2bad" and "valkiscool" 
this post is very helpful
thank you 

in my case, the modded DLL won't "encode" Dolby Digital Live/DTS Connect, so every time i play audio with DDL/DTS enabled, it failed.
alternatively, i must use original one (as the 1st post already pointed, the settings "Default Format" sticks even we change the DLLs)

i'll try to explain what happened in my case, hopefully this can help others (and sorry for my English, not my native language)

1. Install Original R271 - confirm it works
2. in my case, i don't need to disable drivers signing/safe mode/etc
3. Rename modded RtkAPO64.dll to RtkAPO64.dll.mod and copy to Windows\System32 
4a. Create START.BAT with this line :

```
taskkill /f /im RAVCpl64.exe
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll RtkAPO64.dll.org
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll.mod RtkAPO64.dll
net stop audiosrv
net stop AudioEndpointBuilder
net start AudioEndpointBuilder
net start audiosrv
CD /D "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA"
start RAVCpl64.exe -s
```
4b. Create STOP.BAT with this line :

```
taskkill /f /im RAVCpl64.exe
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll RtkAPO64.dll.mod
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll.org RtkAPO64.dll
net stop audiosrv
net stop AudioEndpointBuilder
net start AudioEndpointBuilder
net start audiosrv
CD /D "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA"
start RAVCpl64.exe -s
```
5. To enable DDL/DTS menu in "Realtek HD Audio Manager", run START.BAT as Administrators
6. Change Settings relating to "modded driver" (at this point, my Windows failed to play any audio)
7. So i need to change the DLL again to original one by running STOP.BAT as Administrators
8. Profit 
9. Repeat step 5 to 7 if you want to edit another settings


----------



## Hxx (Dec 5, 2013)

So much info on this thread but unfortunately I could not get this to work. Im hoping someone can help.
Mobo is an Asus Maximus Hero with SupremeFx audio codec which is basically Realtek ALC 1150.
I installed the latest Realtek driver from their website
I renamed the original dll file to [old] and pasted the dll from page 1 of this thread in windows/system32
Rebooted. 
I can now see the dolby digital live logo and allows me to select that as an option for SPDIF out.
Then nothing plays and there is no sound. No matter what I do i cannot get this work. I am ONLY looking to get DDL to work as I want to use it with a pair of 5.1 wireless headphones via SPDIF out. (Turtle beach xray).

So wth am I doing wrong ?  
any advice is appreciated.


----------



## gthua (Dec 6, 2013)

This work for me !!!

Thanks .


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2013)

Hxx said:


> So much info on this thread but unfortunately I could not get this to work. Im hoping someone can help.
> Mobo is an Asus Maximus Hero with SupremeFx audio codec which is basically Realtek ALC 1150.
> I installed the latest Realtek driver from their website
> I renamed the original dll file to [old] and pasted the dll from page 1 of this thread in windows/system32
> ...



i dont think it works on the alc1150. you arent hte first person to report no luck with that chipset, and reading the thread would have confirmed that for you.


----------



## e-ghost (Dec 6, 2013)

MrStim said:


> hello. i've tried this and it only unlocks DTS and Dolby Digital for optical out. I was mainly interested in Dolby Pro Logic IIx which upmixes 5.1 sound to 7.1.
> I saw a screenshot of someone getting that functionality with this mod.
> Can anyone confirm if this allow prologic iix?
> thanks





MrStim said:


> post #18, page 1
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...live-and-dts-interactive.193148/#post-3003465



I got Dolby ProLogic II only also, no "X". Anyone know what makes the difference? Or how can I re-enable it?






Thanks a lot!


----------



## SilentRage47 (Dec 6, 2013)

ils said:


> i'm registering here to say thank you to "2bad" and "valkiscool"
> this post is very helpful
> thank you
> 
> ...


This worked for me! Thank you. Is there any way to use the realtek software to test the configuration ? I can't change my settings under "Speaker", i can only access the optical tab but there is no speaker configuration in there.


----------



## gthua (Dec 7, 2013)

e-ghost said:


> I got Dolby ProLogic II only also, no "X". Anyone know what makes the difference? Or how can I re-enable it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To enable Pro Logic IIx (yes! have "x") ,you must set speaker to 7.1 

Good luck!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi im interested in trying this but is there any point on a humble stereo setup?


----------



## e-ghost (Dec 12, 2013)

gthua said:


> To enable Pro Logic IIx (yes! have "x") ,you must set speaker to 7.1
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks! It works!!

BTW, as this unlock options provide:
- Dolby Digital Live
- DTS Interactive

Can it capable to encode 7.1 channels audio into corresponding dts/dd and output by optical/coaxial?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## General Zod (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm writing to thank 2bad for this fix, works great for me! I have a gigabyte x79-up4 mobo with azalia onboard sound. I replaced the file in the driver installer with your file. Then I used DSEO to sign the file.  I went into the device manager and uninstalled Realtek HD audio device and checked box that deletes driver software. I then installed the new driver with the new file and told windows to install anyway when it asked me. Next I had DSEO enable test mode and rebooted. The final step was to go to Sound, manage audio devices, Realtek digital output(optical), properties, advanced, select DTS or Dolby 5.1 and apply. Also make sure it is your default device. Now I have DTS or Dolby over my optical cable on my DTS/Dolby capable receiver. This is verified by the DTS or Dolby indicators being lit on my receiver and I used the audio test on the game Splinter Cell Blacklist. The good thing about using DSEO is you do not have to hit f8 to get windows in test mode every reboot, it just leaves it in test mode for however long you want.


----------



## gthua (Dec 14, 2013)

e-ghost said:


> Thanks! It works!!
> 
> BTW, as this unlock options provide:
> - Dolby Digital Live
> ...





In Dolby Digital Live & DTS Interactive can encode to 5.1 surround sound to *receiver*(using optical or coaxial) . In _*receiver *_have support up 7.1 channel , you can set *Surround back channel *to On" or enable it.  It will up 7.1 sound.

You can use Dolby Prologic IIx on *receiver to up 7.1 sound

Goodluck !*

Sorry my English it very bad....


----------



## Hxx (Dec 15, 2013)

So is there still no workaround for Realtek ALC 1150 codec ?


----------



## Delphium (Dec 20, 2013)

EDIT: Got it working with ALC898 on a Gigabyte X79S-UP5-WIFI using optical output to my Logitech Z5500's with them detecting DDL / DTS signals, and all 6 channels are working!


1. I re-installed using the basic R2.71 drivers "64bit_Vista_Win7_Win8_R271.exe" not the custom ones "mb_driver_audio_realtek_azalia_x79_170.zip" from my motherboard website.

2. Used the alternative 'A1' method along with the .bat script from ils
Using these batch to start and stopped allowed me to select the DDL and DTs options in Realtek Audio Manager.

I have hosted a backup of all the files required to do this and included them in this single package..
mirror1: http://sdrv.ms/190JaTX
mirror2: http://empire.ispeeds.net/~delphi/realtek_DTS_DDL_modded_driver.rar


```
INSTALL / USE:-

01. Install R2.71 drivers, "01_64bit_Vista_Win7_Win8_R271.exe" then reboot pc.
02. Check Driver information is correct "02_info.png" "6.0.1.6873".
03. Run 03_start.bat", this will stop the realtek audio manager, copy over the modded driver and then reload realtek audio manager, allowing you to then select dts or ddl as a default format.
04. Select DTS or DDL from within Realtek Audio Manager, "04_dts-ddl.png".
05. Run "05_stop.bat", this will stop realtek audio manager, replace the modded driver back with the orignal, then restart the audio manager again.
```

Keep up the good work, I shall be keeping an eye on this for further developments.

While im here, I would like to share the following commands...

bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON

These will disable driver signing checks so that a user does not need to hammer F8 and choose the options during boot.


Many thanks.
Delph.


----------



## uhuPascal (Dec 21, 2013)

Any chance the same could be done for the VIA HD audio codec driver?


----------



## Patolin (Dec 23, 2013)

Works great here with alc887, but it's possible to make something similar for asus xonar cards?


----------



## raegtime (Dec 26, 2013)

no Sound from Rear speakers in 5.1 Mode on ALC1200 :-(


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2013)

enabled this on three more systems. not testing them, but the new options do show up (i'm using the drop in .dll file)


----------



## killdozer56 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi
sorry for my English I'm french.

Works for me on MB Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 with ALC 892(optical out) connected on Yamaha HTR-5730 ( new option DDL 5.1 and DTS interactive5.1)
and on MB Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 with ALC 889(optical out) (DDL 5.1 already active with this MB+ new DTS interactive 5.1)
Work with drivers 2.71 and 2.72


Windows 8.1 pro 64bits
I installed the normal drivers from Realtek. Rename the file RTKAPO64.dll in Windows\system32 and copy and paste the unlocked RTKAPO64.dll
and Reboot.
No need to enabled Test mode. No need the batch file.

Great works !!!
Many thanks.


----------



## loanstar744 (Dec 29, 2013)

Like many others I signed up just to add my two cents, although I've been lurking around TPU for quite some time.
I think these modded drivers are fantastic, a little bit of a pain to install but when I did successfully install them it does show up as I'm using DTS 5.1 ALL the time, but it isn't really working, it's more like simulated surround or virtual surround. I've tested a handful of games such as Saints Row The Third and both Left 4 Dead games. When I switch between Multi Channel (3 RCA cables, Surround, Front, Sub/Center) it sounds amazing being able to hear every tiny detail around every corner and hearing when an enemy was behind me or hearing a random pedestrian talking as I drive by and hearing it go through the center all the way to the rear channel as I pass by. But using Optical with DTS 5.1 I hear no such thing besides simulated surround or just standard stereo surround yet my Yamaha automatically switches to DTS the second I play a game. Is this what other people assume is true surround or is this really working for them but not me?

Specs:
Audio Codec: Realtek ALC 892
Motherboard: ASUS M5A88V-Evo
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V363

Now I would be using multi channel all the time but it allows hardly any bass through the surround speakers and forces it through to the sub channel out which doesn't work for me since I have two ported 12" Polk Audio subs in my Cerwin Vega D-407429 monitor cabinets, the good ones, way before they turned into cheap Chinese crap. But that aside my Yamaha also won't let me adjust ANY audio setting when switched to the Multi Channel input which makes adjusting even more difficult and the Realtek Speaker Config tab doesn't offer the settings I'm looking for and also won't allow me to change the bass to come out of the front speakers instead of the sub channel, bass is allowed into the surround channels but it's very quiet because I can't adjust my Yamaha settings when under Multi Channel, any suggestions?


----------



## advarp (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a different sort of problem. I have bought an ASRock Z87e-itx specifically for being advertised with DTS Interactive (and connect) - to get 5.1 via optical in games. The unmodded driver - be it from the ASRock site or the R2.73 - does show the DTS Interactive in the Advanced section. On selecting it, the Enhancements tab receives a DTS Connect option and the sample plays as DTS (lights up on my receiver). HOWEVER, Enhancements has to be active, (with or without DTS Connect, which lives in the Enhancements tab). THis seems to peeve off Windows Media Player and Windows Media Centyre. Well, these are the progs I need to use on my PC (HTPC). Win media player immediately throws an error. There was a problem playing this file (trying a simple MP3). When opening device properties, Windows complains that the enhancements cause problems.
If I disable all enhancements, then I cannot have DTS Interactive in the Advanced section anymore - it will no longer play the sample and Win Media Player throws a different error, re some codec missing.
So I am stumped, I forked out the cash - on two mobos (the Z77 with ALC898 and Z87 with ALC1150) and even on the Z87, although this time they did enable the option, Win Media Player and Win Media Centre refuse to play. I do not use any codec pack of any sort, Win 7 64 Ultimate. I suspect it is the 64 bit version that hates the enhancements ? BTW VLC does nto throw error but also no sound out put from the receiver. Grrr...

Could this be some simple codec setting for WIn medi apLayer / Win Media Centre? If I disable enhancements and select any other option in Advanced Default Format (not DTS), everythign immediately works - mind you no real time encoding and Im back to square one.

I tried the versions available here but I get the same - the problems lies elsewhere - in the Win Media Player / WMC hate of the enhancements. I get this even with the 2.71 release...

Many thanks for any ideas on how to leave enhancements enabled and convince WMP / WMC to WORK ... I evern bought an old Z5500 to use analog but sadly the Z5500 sounds worse than my not so new LG Surround System. Damn...


----------



## loanstar744 (Dec 29, 2013)

advarp said:


> I have a different sort of problem. I have bought an ASRock Z87e-itx specifically for being advertised with DTS Interactive (and connect) - to get 5.1 via optical in games. The unmodded driver - be it from the ASRock site or the R2.73 - does show the DTS Interactive in the Advanced section. On selecting it, the Enhancements tab receives a DTS Connect option and the sample plays as DTS (lights up on my receiver). HOWEVER, Enhancements has to be active, (with or without DTS Connect, which lives in the Enhancements tab). THis seems to peeve off Windows Media Player and Windows Media Centyre. Well, these are the progs I need to use on my PC (HTPC). Win media player immediately throws an error. There was a problem playing this file (trying a simple MP3). When opening device properties, Windows complains that the enhancements cause problems.
> If I disable all enhancements, then I cannot have DTS Interactive in the Advanced section anymore - it will no longer play the sample and Win Media Player throws a different error, re some codec missing.
> So I am stumped, I forked out the cash - on two mobos (the Z77 with ALC898 and Z87 with ALC1150) and even on the Z87, although this time they did enable the option, Win Media Player and Win Media Centre refuse to play. I do not use any codec pack of any sort, Win 7 64 Ultimate. I suspect it is the 64 bit version that hates the enhancements ? BTW VLC does nto throw error but also no sound out put from the receiver. Grrr...
> 
> ...



I was having that issue when I first installed these drivers, I think it's using part of the old installed drivers that were not deleted, at least that was my problem. Once I did a clean install of the drivers everything worked perfectly. You should try Driver Sweeper and use it to clean the Realtek drivers, I cleaned mine manually but Driver Sweeper does a really good job at cleaning Realtek, AMD and Nvidia drivers.

http://www.guru3d.com/content_page/guru3d_driver_sweeper.html

Other than when the drivers were giving me issues I never had any problems with using enhancements in WMP/WMC and I've never seen WMP/WMC become corrupted so it's gotta be a driver issue. The Z5500 is a good system but the speakers are garbage besides the sub, me and my buddy swapped the electronics over to new speakers using the same Ohms load and it was a world of difference, used some semi cheap Zenith and KLH 3-way speakers I had laying around which I'm also using as my rear speakers on my current setup since they have a pretty decent freq range and impressive sound for their size.

Also, did you do a typical install with these drivers or did you do the dll swap? I had to do the dll swap, change settings then swap back again to get it working correctly on mine or it kept throwing the Enhancement error. Worth a try.

EDIT: Did you turn off the WMP/WMC Enhancements such as SRS and sometimes Dolby? Some Enhancements conflict, check it out by right clicking in the Now Playing window and click Enhancements.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2013)

are you s


advarp said:


> I have a different sort of problem. I have bought an ASRock Z87e-itx specifically for being advertised with DTS Interactive (and connect) - to get 5.1 via optical in games. The unmodded driver - be it from the ASRock site or the R2.73 - does show the DTS Interactive in the Advanced section. On selecting it, the Enhancements tab receives a DTS Connect option and the sample plays as DTS (lights up on my receiver). HOWEVER, Enhancements has to be active, (with or without DTS Connect, which lives in the Enhancements tab). THis seems to peeve off Windows Media Player and Windows Media Centyre. Well, these are the progs I need to use on my PC (HTPC). Win media player immediately throws an error. There was a problem playing this file (trying a simple MP3). When opening device properties, Windows complains that the enhancements cause problems.
> If I disable all enhancements, then I cannot have DTS Interactive in the Advanced section anymore - it will no longer play the sample and Win Media Player throws a different error, re some codec missing.
> So I am stumped, I forked out the cash - on two mobos (the Z77 with ALC898 and Z87 with ALC1150) and even on the Z87, although this time they did enable the option, Win Media Player and Win Media Centre refuse to play. I do not use any codec pack of any sort, Win 7 64 Ultimate. I suspect it is the 64 bit version that hates the enhancements ? BTW VLC does nto throw error but also no sound out put from the receiver. Grrr...
> 
> ...




dts connect upmixes stereo sources. dolby digital live does not.

if your player is crashing, change player. try winamp and MPC-HC, both let you choose your audio output. if ANY kind of passthrough is enabled, only one program at a time can stream the audio - encoding can be similar. RESTART YOUR PLAYER after changing settings.


----------



## advarp (Dec 30, 2013)

loanstar744 said:


> I was having that issue when I first installed these drivers, I think it's using part of the old installed drivers that were not deleted, at least that was my problem. Once I did a clean install of the drivers everything worked perfectly. You should try Driver Sweeper and use it to clean the Realtek drivers, I cleaned mine manually but Driver Sweeper does a really good job at cleaning Realtek, AMD and Nvidia drivers.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/content_page/guru3d_driver_sweeper.html
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks for answering - Ill start with the latest you proposed - I did disable the WMP enhancements but no joy. If I pause WMP I can trick it but no true DTS and then when if restart WMP - error - so no true solution. I MUST use WMP and WMC because I use this PC as a HTPC and I have set up WMC with movies library and everything works great... except the 5.1 in games.

I tried the dll swap. Change dsettings then changed the dll to original - the optin was still selected (although invisible in the original dll) but still 'ehancements causing problems' message. Microsoft says when you get this it means you must update your driver. Well I did try, many times! 2.73 and latest from ASROck site.

It seems I must try driver sweeper before anything else. Now - just to make this clear, even if I use Speakers (analog) as output, if I enable enhancements I still get windows complaining (!!!) - so either 1) as you said some old driver stuff (this is a new-ish WIn 7 64 install but anyway) or 2) the Realtek drivers on ASRock mobos cannot coexist with WMP / WMC with Enhancements enabled.

This is what i have boiled it down to... Re Z5500, I have some good speakers from the LG but they are 6 Ohms and I believe the Sats on Z5500 are 8 ohms. Yes I can get some decent 8 Ohms I guess. Using Optical out also has the prob that in WMC the WMC volume does nto work, you must use the Home Theatre one... small thing but VERY annoying. Ok Ill try driver sweeper... Thanks for that

EDIT: No go :-( when i uninstall Win will quickly install it back. If I cancel that I am left with the MS driver which has no DTS etc, Iif I swap the DLL still no joy. Bah. I feel like throwing this HTPC in the bin. ASRock sucks, their own drivers cannot accommodate DTS connect although I paid for that. I wonder why this is happening.... ie WMP hates the enhancements and VLC e.g. outputs no sound either... anyway will try again tomorrow, thanks for the idea


----------



## rak2410 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi , I read through almost all the posts. I have been waiting exactly for this since i want to buy a HTS but i knew thru spdif it was not possible unless i had DDL enabled. 
Anyway i have an ASUS Maximus VI Extreme with ALC 1150. Will this work on this chipset? As far as two persons with ALC 1150 are not able to get it working!
 Please help me out with this since if it works then ill buy a HTS else i will have to buy the only available >300W  PC 5.1 speakers which is Logitech Z906 but its too expensive!

Else if it is not posible thru ALC 1150 then i have a creative audigy SE card. Is there any mod that will allow to enable DDL on this card? 

Thanks!
PS: And yes I registered after seeing this post! I guess this is one of the most useful posts!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2013)

rak2410 said:


> Hi , I read through almost all the posts. I have been waiting exactly for this since i want to buy a HTS but i knew thru spdif it was not possible unless i had DDL enabled.
> Anyway i have an ASUS Maximus VI Extreme with ALC 1150. Will this work on this chipset? As far as two persons with ALC 1150 are not able to get it working!
> Please help me out with this since if it works then ill buy a HTS else i will have to buy the only available >300W  PC 5.1 speakers which is Logitech Z906 but its too expensive!
> 
> ...



noones really having any luck on the ALC chipsets. personally, stay with analogue or HDMI with home theater - DD/DTS do work for surround sound, but they ARE compressed and lose some quality (analogue gives me far better bass for example, stereo music has no subwoofer channel so it gets ignored in my setup and i just end up with two tinny speakers)


----------



## rak2410 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mussels said:


> noones really having any luck on the ALC chipsets. personally, stay with analogue or HDMI with home theater - DD/DTS do work for surround sound, but they ARE compressed and lose some quality (analogue gives me far better bass for example, stereo music has no subwoofer channel so it gets ignored in my setup and i just end up with two tinny speakers)



Ah true. But If i have to use it with HDMI, the reciever will need a HDMI input as well as output right ? and i m guessing that model will be way more expensive?


----------



## advarp (Dec 30, 2013)

rak2410 said:


> Ah true. But If i have to use it with HDMI, the reciever will need a HDMI input as well as output right ? and i m guessing that model will be way more expensive?



Yeh.. in my situation I have a trusty LG System that sounds good (repaired it three times in 6 years but cheap to do so) with only Optical, no HDMI. I would go analog but I did a test and the LG sounds better vs a Z5500 used set I bought  - as said above it has crappy satellites and cannot use the LGs as they are 6 Ohm (? will investigate further but dun want to blow the Z5500 amp).  Another option - that will cost me $100 - is an external sound card (I have no more expansion slots in my mini enclosure, only one taken by the tuner card) that is 'guaranteed' to do DDL (it is from Creative). That is rubbish because I chose the ALC1150 due to better quality etc. Best options IMO are 1) Good analog system but not many have anaolg 5.1 anymore - 2nd hand receiver?? but still they are old large and eat up power and 2) HDMI receiver -> $$$ and you also need speakers etc. 

<digress> BTW - I have a netbook I paid $300 for with HDMI out (the last ASUS b4 they swithced to tablets). It outputs HDMI no probs and can do what is reqd of a HTPC (HTNetbook lol). Then there is a HDMI - optical audio extractor you can get for $30-$90 and that can feed into the older receiver setup. I do NOT know if that will allow you DDL / DTS Interactive - prolly not - BUT for a lot cheaper you got yourself a HT system - the tuner and the HDD with all media are external of course. If I knew this before I would have never forked out almost $1,000 to build the HTPC.... The HTPC is not a powerhouse for demanding games anyway... </digress>


----------



## loanstar744 (Dec 31, 2013)

advarp said:


> Hi, thanks for answering - Ill start with the latest you proposed - I did disable the WMP enhancements but no joy. If I pause WMP I can trick it but no true DTS and then when if restart WMP - error - so no true solution. I MUST use WMP and WMC because I use this PC as a HTPC and I have set up WMC with movies library and everything works great... except the 5.1 in games.
> 
> I tried the dll swap. Change dsettings then changed the dll to original - the optin was still selected (although invisible in the original dll) but still 'ehancements causing problems' message. Microsoft says when you get this it means you must update your driver. Well I did try, many times! 2.73 and latest from ASROck site.
> 
> ...



The MS driver will default upon restart, that's no issue, it's the same as the VGA default driver it uses when there are no drivers installed, just install the new drivers or the ones from this thread. The Microsoft drivers cannot be deleted and they cannot cause problems with the actual drivers for your built in sound because they disable themselves when another driver takes it's place. Also, you should disable all internet to your device when restarting your PC so that it DOES NOT download the right drivers, it'll default to the MS ones which like I said can be overwritten without any issues. Actually most Yamaha's even brand new ones still have 6CH Analog Input, it's one of the reasons I'll always stick with Yamaha, that and usually Yammy's have 100W or more per channel, the A speaker set on my Yammy supports 135W per channel then the B set is 100W and the rest of the surround channels are 100W as well, although you can't enable both front speaker sets at the same time which is no problem for me since I use my Vega's with Polk subs on the A speaker channel only which are obviously full range. Man, I haven't used an ASRock Mobo since 2004/05 when mine fried itself and destroyed everything inside the PC case with it. :/ Completely fried everything except for the XFX GeForce 8800GTS, that card was a beast. Yes, if I remember correctly the satellites on that Z5500 are all 8Ohm and so were the KLH and Zenith speakers we replaced them with, he still uses that thing to this day and surprisingly hasn't blown anything on it, I even have the spare sub/control deck in case his ever goes on him and besides as long as the speakers you put on that system aren't LOWER in Ohms than the ones that were on there originally you have nothing to fear, just make sure the replacement speakers aren't like 16Ohms or higher or you'll get hardly any sound out of the speakers, you should just hookup an Ohms tester to the leads of one of the speakers to be completely sure what the Ohms are since I honestly don't remember but the average is either 4, 6 or 8Ohms which is probably why we put 8Ohm speakers in their place.

I've never had that issue before except when I was getting driver conflicting issues which caused it to trip the Enhancements error which is why I was saying to do a complete driver reinstall and disable the internet so it doesn't download new drivers.

Also, more than likely on that netbook you're talking about it only does stereo through HDMI, a lot of GPU's only do stereo through HDMI unless it specifically states otherwise or has an audio transfer cable that hooks up to the Mobo sound card or a PCI audio card that also supports the audio transfer cable for true 5.1 through HDMI. AMD/ATI has always been good about 5.1/7.2 through HDMI but most Nvidia's require the audio transfer cable from the SPDIF port on the mobo or sound card.

P.S.: HDMI units don't actually cost very much nowadays, Yamaha's with 5.1 HDMI support go for about $200-$500, $500 being top of the line with like eight HDMI connections, etc. My Yamaha does HDMI but ONLY for video, it was the ONLY Yamaha to not do audio through HDMI but I also bought it from a friend for $60 so I'm not concerned when I have Optical and 6CH Analog.

/END WALL OF TEXT


----------



## Hatbuster (Dec 31, 2013)

Signed up to say THANK YOU, 2bad.

I was previously using an old X-Fi Xtreme Gamer to power my system via DTS 5.1. But as we all know, Creative makes terribly buggy drivers.
This mod allows me to to use one device less to achieve what I want, since I can still have a secondary audio stream from the front.

I used the package upped by Delphium, thanks to you, too, mate.

A few notes of my experience with it:
I had to restart after running the "start" batch file, which was a little confusing since it was not indicated in the readme.
Additionally, I had to run the "stop" file before I could get any audio output. Not sure why, but yeah.
Also, it was a bit confusing with the ASUS interface being a bit different from the Gigabyte one. Maybe add more screenshots to make this 100% clear?


EDIT: If anyone finds a way to override the speaker count that windows tells our games, please do share. This is driving me insane.


----------



## rak2410 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok so I found a usb sound card which is ASUS Xonar U3. It has DDL plus all the other dolby stuff. Its 3k INR.
Anyway now for the HTS model, i found a sony one which has only analogue Audio input. 
So is it possible to convert optical to analogue without losing the DDL encoding?


----------



## Starhowl (Dec 31, 2013)

Neither method barely seems to be working for me. I got as far as to be able to select DDL or DTS in my Panel; but still I wasn't able to play some sound due to the PUMA issue. The sys-method never worked for me, at all.

A version of this for original Realtek drivers R2.73 would be much appreciated as I don't know where to get original R2.71 anymore. Found some on softpedia, but for EVGA - caused problems on my system.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 31, 2013)

rak2410 said:


> Ok so I found a usb sound card which is ASUS Xonar U3. It has DDL plus all the other dolby stuff. Its 3k INR.
> Anyway now for the HTS model, i found a sony one which has only analogue Audio input.
> So is it possible to convert optical to analogue without losing the DDL encoding?



No because Dolby Digital Live encoding is for optical out, digital coaxial out and HDMI out.





Hatbuster said:


> *EDIT: If anyone finds a way to override the speaker count that windows tells our games, please do share. This is driving me insane*



I want to know the answer to this too.


----------



## Delphium (Jan 1, 2014)

Starhowl said:


> I don't know where to get original R2.71 anymore. Found some on softpedia, but for EVGA - caused problems on my system.


 Hi, try the links in this post for a download of 2.71 which worked for me.


----------



## Starhowl (Jan 1, 2014)

Delphium said:


> Hi, try the links in this post for a download of 2.71 which worked for me.


It worked everything except for the part that the Realtek Panel isn't starting up anymore; before I uninstalled the driver and used a registry cleaner plus driver cleaner.


----------



## loanstar744 (Jan 7, 2014)

Starhowl said:


> It worked everything except for the part that the Realtek Panel isn't starting up anymore; before I uninstalled the driver and used a registry cleaner plus driver cleaner.


I had that issue too, so I did the DLL swap to enable the options and while it worked the DTS and DDL 5.1 still sounds like stereo surround, not true surround. I'd still like to hear other peoples inputs on that.


----------



## BossMafioso (Jan 7, 2014)

Hatbuster said:


> If anyone finds a way to override the speaker count that windows tells our games, please do share. This is driving me insane.



I have a some solution.
First you need to install Virtual Audio Cable and set up like this





most important is in Format Range to set the NC to 6 because this is number of channels and BPS to 16 bit(more are not working to me).
Now select from Windows audio devices Line 1 as a default output device

Then you have to download GraphEdit.
Press CTRL+F and go to WDM Streaming Rendering Devices and double click on Virtual Cable 1, then from Audio Renderers select Realtek Digital Output, not DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output because this have much more latency. Close the filters searching window and connect the both boxes like that





And press play icon.
It's all. If you do everything well the latency will be very small I think it is the normal latency generated from Realtek.

Sorry for my english


----------



## Hatbuster (Jan 8, 2014)

I tried a similar approach a bit ago, does this actually work?
As in, do games really default to 6 channel audio?

And does winamp etc crash when you try to run it like this?



EDIT: Tested it.
This DOES work for games. Good job on finding this, I failed to do so some time ago.
This does require some setting up every time though, so I only advise to set this up if you really want surround sound.

For when you do not play, do not use this.
This does break all common audio players.

Is there any way to redirect the audio coming from my speaker output to the optical output? This would circumvent audio player breaking and we wouldn't need VAC anymore.


----------



## BossMafioso (Jan 8, 2014)

For me this work fine for example Assassins Creed IV deteck only 2 channels by default but after that its native 5.1 sound, but in Battlefield 4 this is not working, just there is no sound, I don't know why, all other games are working, but that's not a problem, because Frostbite detect 5.1 by default. Also apps like Media Player Classic are not working, when youtube and all other players in flash is working.

Sorry for english.

EDIT:I was try with the speaker output at the beginning, but i can't get this to work, so then i try with VAC.


----------



## bsletu (Jan 9, 2014)

How to install driver mod without disable driver enforce ?  I'm using windows 8.1 . Thanks


----------



## Starhowl (Jan 11, 2014)

What I don't like about DDL in the sound card market is, that most soundcards seem to chronically put  out a DD 5.1 signal to the receiver, even if the source is mono and not Dolby encoded at all. They simply generate a Dolby Surround encoded signal from LPCM; that way you never know if there's a real surround signal coming to your receiver.


----------



## loanstar744 (Jan 11, 2014)

Starhowl said:


> What I don't like about DDL in the sound card market is, that most soundcards seem to chronically put  out a DD 5.1 signal to the receiver, even if the source is mono and not Dolby encoded at all. They simply generate a Dolby Surround encoded signal from LPCM; that way you never know if there's a real surround signal coming to your receiver.


DTS does the same thing which is generally used more than DDL because it supports most games and movies, DDL usually only supports a handful of games but a large selection of movies. When I used DTS or DDL all games and movies were outputted in stereo and mixed with virtual surround upon output to my Yamaha receiver and I never got true surround, just simulated Stereo Surround which my Pioneer from over 20 years ago can still do with it's hands tied behind it's back and blind folded without breaking a sweat using Dolby Stereo Surround. It's basically like having Speaker Fill on with a true 5.1 setup like analog through MULTI CHANNEL on my Yamaha.

I'd really like to find a way to do true surround through Optical, just to make things easier without having to buy a $100-$200 sound card to further complicate things, though I suppose since my Radeon 6870 supports 7.1 through HDMI with it's on board sound card I could just get a newer HDMI Yamaha receiver and benefit from uncompressed 7.1 true surround but that's still out of my budget right now.


----------



## shadowroamer (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks to 2bad for working this out, and to Delphium for the bat files and original driver package. I got this to work on ALC1150 (MSI Z87-G45 Gaming motherboard), it's now feeding DDL to my Turtle Beach headset receiver (it has a light for DDL) and I've just confirmed it keeps working after reboot, with no action required. 

I did have to alter the bat's slightly, cause the HD Audio Manager executable has a different name on my system (RtkNGUI64.exe). For anyone trying the alternative method with Delph's bat files, please check the start bat does not return any errors.

Once again, many thanks to 2bad and Delphium.


----------



## izajasz (Jan 13, 2014)

Heey, Could You please upload R2.73 modded driver ? Anyone got this to work with games through optical on ALC898 (Rampage IV extreme)?

Update: The R2.72 works well with 2.72 DLL but older drivers have some issues with DPC latency especially when im OC'ed . Is it possible if You could make a .dll for latest R2.73 ?


----------



## Delphium (Jan 13, 2014)

shadowroamer said:


> Thanks to 2bad for working this out, and to Delphium for the bat files and original driver package. I got this to work on ALC1150 (MSI Z87-G45 Gaming motherboard), it's now feeding DDL to my Turtle Beach headset receiver (it has a light for DDL) and I've just confirmed it keeps working after reboot, with no action required.
> 
> I did have to alter the bat's slightly, cause the HD Audio Manager executable has a different name on my system (RtkNGUI64.exe). For anyone trying the alternative method with Delph's bat files, please check the start bat does not return any errors.
> 
> Once again, many thanks to 2bad and Delphium.



Credit goes to ils for the orignal .bat commands, I just packaged up everything together needed to make this work into, well, a single and hopefully easy to use package, and of cause host some long term mirrors of the package for others if they find it useful 

This has worked really well for my board, thanks again 2bad


----------



## BossMafioso (Jan 14, 2014)

When it comes about the ils bat file I modified the commands a little. All DTS, DDL options are unlocked and the encoding are working at this same time. But its still working only to shutdown.


```
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll RtkAPO64.dll.org
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll.mod RtkAPO64.dll
taskkill /f /im RAVCpl64.exe
CD /D "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA"
start RAVCpl64.exe -s
ping 127.0.0.1 -n 2
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll RtkAPO64.dll.mod
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll.org RtkAPO64.dll
```


----------



## Amazo (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,

I followed all suggestions in all 7 pages, DDL and DTS options became available, but when I choose any of them, there is no sound when I play a game or a mp3 player.


Z87 motherboard with ALC892, Windows 8.1 x64.

My HT is a Sony SS380.




I also tried to use hdmi out from my GTX660 to the hdmi in of the HT, no 5.1 in games either.


----------



## loanstar744 (Jan 18, 2014)

Amazo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I followed all suggestions in all 7 pages, DDL and DTS options became available, but when I choose any of them, there is no sound when I play a game or a mp3 player.
> 
> ...


Does your Sony come up saying it's decoding Dolby Digital or DTS? Also, you can only choose one or the other, either DDL or DTS since it'll be running 24/7. I'm not sure if the GTX660 support 5.1 over HDMI without being patched into the on board sound which would be the same thing as using Optical or Coaxial from your mobo. I have the same Audio Codec built into my M5A88V-EVO and DTS and DDL both sounded like it was in simulated stereo surround anyways so it might just be it's not supported right on our mobo's or this particular audio codec. I know most AMD cards support up to 7.1 through HDMI no problem using it's own built in sound card but Nvidia has usually made it to where you have to patch your card into your sound card or on board sound.


----------



## Amazo (Jan 18, 2014)

loanstar744 said:


> Does your Sony come up saying it's decoding Dolby Digital or DTS? Also, you can only choose one or the other, either DDL or DTS since it'll be running 24/7. I'm not sure if the GTX660 support 5.1 over HDMI without being patched into the on board sound which would be the same thing as using Optical or Coaxial from your mobo. I have the same Audio Codec built into my M5A88V-EVO and DTS and DDL both sounded like it was in simulated stereo surround anyways so it might just be it's not supported right on our mobo's or this particular audio codec. I know most AMD cards support up to 7.1 through HDMI no problem using it's own built in sound card but Nvidia has usually made it to where you have to patch your card into your sound card or on board sound.



Sony comes up saying it is decoding DD and DTS in movies.

In games and mp3, it shows nothing or 2 channels LPCM.


----------



## loanstar744 (Jan 19, 2014)

Amazo said:


> Sony comes up saying it is decoding DD and DTS in movies.
> 
> In games and mp3, it shows nothing or 2 channels LPCM.



That means it didn't work. It should be using DDL OR DTS at all times if it's working correctly depending on which one you selected, I personally selected DTS since it's more widely used.


----------



## granadacoder (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for this post.  I have a Asrock Z68 motherboard.

I use the .bat file method.

One thing I did was launch a cmd-window (in Administrator mode) so I could see the results of the .bat calls, in case anything went bad.

I was able to get Dolby Digital Live to work with my Sony STR-DG500.  

Note that I had to Right Click the "Realtek Digital Output" (and click Properties) and go to the "Supported Formats" tab (where the tabs are General, Supported Formats, Levels, Enhancements, Advanced).
On the "Supported Formats" tab, I did tests for "Encoded formats" and "Sample Rates".  What worked for ~~my~~ sony receiver was "Dolby Digital" and "48.0 kHz" and "96.0 kHz".  Your mileage may vary.

My steps were to install the drivers, run the first .bat file (the "start" one), make the changes to enable "Dolby Digital Live" in the realtek program, close the realtek program, run the second .bat file (the "stop" one), and then run the tests from "Supported Formats" tab.

What I was missing is that you cannot run the tests from the real-tek program, because when you put back the original .DLL, those options are disabled.  So by using the "Supported Formats" tab, I was able to do some basic testing.

Also note that when I got sound to work from the "supported formats" tab, only my front-left, center, and front-right speaker worked ~~during~~ the test.  However, once I got sound from those 3 speakers, I tested using some of the 5.1 files from this site:
http://www.diatonis.com/surround_sound_music.html

So I get the flow now.  Use the mod dll to make changes to settings, put the original back so it runs, and the original won't through the non-signed (puma) error.  If I make changes in the future, I'll temporarily put back the modded dll, make the changes, put back the original dll.



 

THANKS to the OP and everyone where who posted hints and tips.


----------



## SpunkyWhiteDog (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, everyone... I have a ASRock Z77 Pro4-M motherboard. I used the Delphium's method, but with no luck. Actually, I got stuck in a problem... When I try to run the first .bat, my Realtek Audio Manager don't restart, so I can't select DTS or DDL. My OS is Win 7 Ultimate x64. PS: This work with games? Because if you tried to play a game, you'd be limited to 2.0 audio, as you have no way to convert the 5.1 uncompressed audio signals that PC's typically use to either Dolby or DTS formats. You need a soundcard with realtime encoding support (Dolby Digital Live or DTS-Connect/_DTS NeoC_) to handle the encoding process.


----------



## granadacoder (Jan 20, 2014)

SpunkyWhiteDog said:


> Hi, everyone... I have a ASRock Z77 Pro4-M motherboard. I used the Delphium's method, but with no luck. Actually, I got stuck in a problem... When I try to run the first .bat, my Realtek Audio Manager don't restart, so I can't select DTS or DDL. My OS is Win 7 Ultimate x64. PS: This work with games? Because if you tried to play a game, you'd be limited to 2.0 audio, as you have no way to convert the 5.1 uncompressed audio signals that PC's typically use to either Dolby or DTS formats. You need a soundcard with realtime encoding support (Dolby Digital Live or DTS-Connect/_DTS NeoC_) to handle the encoding process.




As per my previous hint, run a cmd window IN ADMINISTRATOR MODE, and then you can see the results of the .bat file.
See the screen shot attached.  Then use the "cd" command to go to the directory where the .bat file is, and then type in the .bat file name to run it (and see results in the command-window).

 

Make sure all paths in the .bat file point to an existing directory.  (Open the .bat file in notepad to view).


----------



## SpunkyWhiteDog (Jan 20, 2014)

granadacoder said:


> As per my previous hint, run a cmd window IN ADMINISTRATOR MODE, and then you can see the results of the .bat file.
> See the screen shot attached.  Then use the "cd" command to go to the directory where the .bat file is, and then type in the .bat file name to run it (and see results in the command-window).View attachment 54139
> 
> Make sure all paths in the .bat file point to an existing directory.  (Open the .bat file in notepad to view).


 I think I got it. Look this... It's like yours?


----------



## granadacoder (Jan 20, 2014)

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/yo_no_hablo_español


----------



## SpunkyWhiteDog (Jan 20, 2014)

granadacoder said:


> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/yo_no_hablo_español


What I mean is: your window looks like that? Or not? I'm brazilian, so my OS is in portuguese...


----------



## granadacoder (Jan 20, 2014)

SpunkyWhiteDog said:


> What I mean is: your window looks like that? Or not? I'm brazilian, so my OS is in portuguese...



What's on your Formatos Aceitos tab?  I never looked at the last tab on my setup.


----------



## SpunkyWhiteDog (Jan 20, 2014)

granadacoder said:


> What's on your Formatos Aceitos tab?  I never looked at the last tab on my setup.


This... I was playing BF3 and I noticed that he was already with 5.1 audio. But I have a problem yet. Playing music on players like WMP is fine... But with YouTube videos (anyone), the sound is a little bad. PS: With BF3, too. I'm hearing the sound with a type of echo. It's like I'm in a arena, auditorium, something like that.


----------



## loanstar744 (Jan 21, 2014)

SpunkyWhiteDog said:


> This... I was playing BF3 and I noticed that he was already with 5.1 audio. But I have a problem yet. Playing music on players like WMP is fine... But with YouTube videos (anyone), the sound is a little bad. PS: With BF3, too. I'm hearing the sound with a type of echo. It's like I'm in a arena, auditorium, something like that.


Does your receiver have a DSP (Digital Sound Processing) board or feature? Both of my Yamaha do and it adds features like reverb to digital or analog audio and produces what sounds like a short lived echo, I find it highly annoying and listen to everything STRAIGHT because if something is meant to have reverberation or echoing it will and it can really screw with you in games like BF3 when in Metro because it makes enemies sound like their in a completely different spot to you because of the echoing.


----------



## SpunkyWhiteDog (Jan 21, 2014)

loanstar744 said:


> Does your receiver have a DSP (Digital Sound Processing) board or feature? Both of my Yamaha do and it adds features like reverb to digital or analog audio and produces what sounds like a short lived echo, I find it highly annoying and listen to everything STRAIGHT because if something is meant to have reverberation or echoing it will and it can really screw with you in games like BF3 when in Metro because it makes enemies sound like their in a completely different spot to you because of the echoing.


Nope. It's like that... Like a short lived echo, indeed. I don't know what to do. I guess I will have to buy some sound card with DDL :/


----------



## loanstar744 (Jan 22, 2014)

SpunkyWhiteDog said:


> Nope. It's like that... Like a short lived echo, indeed. I don't know what to do. I guess I will have to buy some sound card with DDL :/


Just get a cheap one, most sound cards are kinda gimmicky and just cost more because they use certain features like headphone amplifying which is only good for extremely pricey headphones like Audio Technica's. I would recommend a cheap Sound Blaster although their drivers are pretty crappy, that or a cheap ASUS one with Optical and 6CH analog surround. Also, do you have room correction enabled on your Realtek Sound Manager? That allows you to adjust the latency and volume of each speaker individually. Could be getting a latency echo from the front to the rear.

EDIT: I recommend these two sound cards: Cheap but amazing ASUS: http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-XONAR-Headphone-Audio-Card/dp/B0045JHJSS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390430115&sr=8-1&keywords=Sound Card

Cheap, slightly more expensive but great Sound Blaster: http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Blaster-Beamforming-Microphone-SB1500/dp/B009ISU33E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1390430115&sr=8-2&keywords=Sound Card

Do not get the Sound Blaster with the control module, most people say the module has issues and it picks up interference and distortion like crazy, almost like it's not even shielded so it's worthless.

Double EDIT: Just get the ASUS, it's higher quality and way cheaper unless you want your sound card to be flashy looking and pay more for it besides the extra optical in input of the Creative card. That "shielding" on the Creative does absolutely nothing, it's just for looks.

Triple EDIT: The ASUS also takes up a lot less room, so if you have a video card that will sit next to it no problem.

Quadruple EDIT: Forgot to mention, Creative cards require you to purchase a license for DTS and DDL, ASUS I believe they come with the drivers, no issues. ASUS also doesn't have driver issues like Creative.


----------



## grand (Jan 23, 2014)

It works for me with ALC889 @ GA-Z68XP-UD3  

Unlocked options:
- Dolby Digital Live
- *DTS* Interactive *5.1 optical* !! (better than Dolby - at least for me)
- Dolby Home Theater

Downloads:
*Realtek_DTS_DDL_modded_driver.rar
mirror1: http://sdrv.ms/190JaTX
mirror2: http://empire.ispeeds.net/~delphi/realtek_DTS_DDL_modded_driver.rar
Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.71 M1:*
 *http://www.sendspace.com/file/m59vre
http://www24.zippyshare.com/v/34731542/file.html*

*Installation:*
copy RtkAPO64.dll C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll.mod
copy RTKVHD64.sys C:\Windows\System32\RTKVHD64.sys

And/or *run 03_start.bat *- (1-2x repeat if no success)

```
taskkill /f /im RAVCpl64.exe
copy RtkAPO64.dll C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll.mod
copy RTKVHD64.sys C:\Windows\System32\RTKVHD64.sys
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll RtkAPO64.dll.org
ren C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll.mod RtkAPO64.dll
net stop audiosrv
net stop AudioEndpointBuilder
net start AudioEndpointBuilder
net start audiosrv
CD /D "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA"
start RAVCpl64.exe -s
```
*Also I tried out other files from:*
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=6D9572C7052312C2&id=6D9572C7052312C2!218
Install:
Realtek HD v2.67 [*MOD Gamespirit*][Win7 x64]_Sonic_Generations_Fix  *and*
Creative X-FI MB 2012 Integrado Gamespirit
- With these drivers I get more features like: Sonic Focus* - Dolby * - DTS * - X-Fi MB (EAX ** - CMSS3D - Crystalizer - SVM - EQ) - THX ProStudio ** ETC
But *only stereo* linear output options are available, *no digital/optical 5.1 output* options  *- *tried all versions* but no success..

* (DTS 5.1 digital - *must have*, Sonic Focus *Bass Rocks*, CMSS3D - must have *for games/headphones*)*

*? Is there a way to enable 5.1 digital/optical output with: DTS 5.1* - Sonic Focus* - X-Fi MB CMSS3D* ?  Anyone got ideas ??*


----------



## e-ghost (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks to this amazing driver and now I can enable Dead Space 2 in 5.1ch sound effect (by optical TOSLINK). 
However I was just wondering, can this encoded DDL/DTS-C signal output through GTX470 by HDMI as well? 
(or GTX470 will automatically output 5.1ch LPCM through HDMI without encoding to DDL/DTS-C, if it can 
detect the AV amp is 5.1/7.1 capble?)

Thanks a lot~


----------



## loanstar744 (Jan 24, 2014)

e-ghost said:


> Thanks to this amazing driver and now I can enable Dead Space 2 in 5.1ch sound effect (by optical TOSLINK).
> However I was just wondering, can this encoded DDL/DTS-C signal output through GTX470 by HDMI as well?
> (or GTX470 will automatically output 5.1ch LPCM through HDMI without encoding to DDL/DTS-C, if it can
> detect the AV amp is 5.1/7.1 capble?)
> ...


Well I know when it comes to consoles they use compressed audio so it gets sent through HDMI as DD or DTS and the receiver will still decode it as such. On PC since HDMI is lossless up to 7.2 it's hard to know for sure if it uses DD or DTS or if it's just like 6CH analog and requires no decoding, I'm assuming it doesn't require any decoding since it's lossless over HDMI. I'm not sure if your GTX470 supports surround sound over HDMI as in my experience most Nvidia cards required the internal SPDIF cable of your sound card to bridge with the plugin on the Nvidia GPU to produce surround sound over HDMI. Check your exact specs of your GPU on the manufacturer website, it should say, my 6870 supports 7.2 over HDMI naturally because it has a built in sound processor like most newer GPU's.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 24, 2014)

e-ghost said:


> Thanks to this amazing driver and now I can enable Dead Space 2 in 5.1ch sound effect (by optical TOSLINK).
> However I was just wondering, can this encoded DDL/DTS-C signal output through GTX470 by HDMI as well?
> (or GTX470 will automatically output 5.1ch LPCM through HDMI without encoding to DDL/DTS-C, if it can
> detect the AV amp is 5.1/7.1 capble?)
> ...



GTX 470 doesn't support DDL or DTS-C.

Within Windows enable 5.1 in the audio properties, then within the AV receiver's configuration have to enable "multi channel". It can be called slightly different things depending on the receiver. Then if a game is detected to have five audio channels it will give you Multi Channel PCM through HDMI.



loanstar744 said:


> Well I know when it comes to consoles they use compressed audio so it gets sent through HDMI as DD or DTS and the receiver will still decode it as such. On PC since HDMI is lossless up to 7.2 it's hard to know for sure if it uses DD or DTS or if it's just like 6CH analog and requires no decoding, I'm assuming it doesn't require any decoding since it's lossless over HDMI. I'm not sure if your GTX470 supports surround sound over HDMI as in my experience most Nvidia cards required the internal SPDIF cable of your sound card to bridge with the plugin on the Nvidia GPU to produce surround sound over HDMI. Check your exact specs of your GPU on the manufacturer website, it should say, my 6870 supports 7.2 over HDMI naturally because it has a built in sound processor like most newer GPU's.



DDL via optical or HDMI makes no difference because the audio in PC games are usually stored as MP3s, so its low quality and compressed anyways. If you want true lossless audio the play back a blu ray movie. As the audio source is typically uncompressed.


----------



## loanstar744 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> GTX 470 doesn't support DDL or DTS-C.
> 
> Within Windows enable 5.1 in the audio properties, then within the AV receiver's configuration have to enable "multi channel". It can be called slightly different things depending on the receiver. Then if a game is detected to have five audio channels it will give you Multi Channel PCM through HDMI.
> 
> ...



Multi Channel on most AV receivers I've used don't say or use a multi channel option on HDMI, it just does it and says if it's 5.1 or 7.1/2, on a console it says whether it uses DTS or Dolby Digital even through HDMI because that's the way their setup on  consoles, they still use either of those at least through my experience with the Xbox 360 and PS3. Well I didn't mean the files weren't compressed since most audio files on PC games are compressed .ogg files, typically, unless it's using RAD Tools for it's audio which is a proprietary compressed MP3 file format. I meant that on consoles the audio is setup to be DTS and DD friendly and compresses and encodes the files before output to the receiver which is what DTSC and DDL does as well.

Also, unless his HDMI goes right to his receiver Windows won't give him a 5.1 option if his HDMI goes to his TV unless his TV supports an audio pass-through channel for HDMI or has an optical or coaxial out. He can check his supported modes by right click the speaker icon in his task tray> Playback Devices> Right Click HDMI Source> Properties> Supported Formats and it'll say how many channels and what sample rates are supported by the devices plugged into the HDMI port and whatever encoding techniques it also supports. But basically, plug it straight into your receiver and test and check what modes and channels are available, that'll tell your right away if your GTX supports so and so over HDMI.


----------



## bsletu (Jan 25, 2014)

1. Don't startup Realtek HD audio
2. Rename  RtkAPO64.dll in system 32
3. Copy and  replace RtkAPO64.dll mod  to system 32
    RtkAPO64.dll mod    https://www.mediafire.com/download/5jupipk2brzpurp/RtkAPO64.dll
4. Change formats in sound system to enable DTS


----------



## guillaume.voyau (Jan 25, 2014)

Trying it on an integrated Realtek ALC888 from a Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L motherboard to upmix stereo to 5.1 : not working 
After using modded drivers, I can enable DTS or DDL output format, but there is no output sound.
Music player (Windows media player for example) can't play any music file : i've got an error.
If I disable DTS / DDL = return to stereo output format, everything works well.
I can play a DTS/DD source (dvd for example) passing signal throught SPDIF, my amplifier detect and decode the signal very well.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hopefully this works on my ASUS Z87-A


----------



## xXxDieselxXx (Jan 28, 2014)

izajasz said:


> Heey, Could You please upload R2.73 modded driver ? Anyone got this to work with games through optical on ALC898 (Rampage IV extreme)?
> 
> Update: The R2.72 works well with 2.72 DLL but older drivers have some issues with DPC latency especially when im OC'ed . Is it possible if You could make a .dll for latest R2.73 ?



I'm also in need for R2.73 modded drivers. Any chance someone could help? - Thanks!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 31, 2014)

Does this work with Realtek ALC892


----------



## ser (Feb 1, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Does this work with Realtek ALC892


For me it didn't. I tried 2.71 and 2.72(Win7 x64). After I replace the dll i have no sound, either from the Spdif/Opt Out or from the Analog. I have a GA-870A-UD3.
I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 1, 2014)

I got it to work on mines just fine. 5.1 surround over s/pdif using R2.72 on Windows 8.1 Pro



ser said:


> For me it didn't. I tried 2.71 and 2.72(Win7 x64). After I replace the dll i have no sound, either from the Spdif/Opt Out or from the Analog. I have a GA-870A-UD3.
> I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## ser (Feb 1, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I got it to work on mines just fine. 5.1 surround over s/pdif using R2.72 on Windows 8.1 Pro


On another attempt it worked for me too. Thanks.


----------



## DheJariaad (Feb 8, 2014)

I just bought a new motherboard Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 (and other components too, actually the whole PC is new). One of the reasons to buy that was the information on the manufacturer's site: Asus says this motherboard has DTS Connect and DTS UltraPC II: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A97_EVO_R20/

I've been waiting these properties for years and at the purchase date it seemed that I would finally get them. The product came yesterday. I hooked up everything, installed Windows 7 and the audio drivers... but no DTS anywhere!?

I downloaded the drivers from Asus' site, then from Realtek's site (this has ALC892) and even tried the installation DVD that came with the motherboard. But no.. none of them made the DTS available.

I got the UltraPC work with my headphones when I "cheated" the drivers that I have connected stereo speakers. But still, not a sign of DTS in S/PDIF settings. I've tried to find those DTS Connect/Interactive settings for S/PDIF digital out from Realtek HD Audio driver and from the audio properties/manager of Windows but haven't found.

What should I have to do to make those work? Why it's so hard with DTS? Digital output (optical, toslink) is working well, just playing music through it atm. I'm using Windows 7 Pro 64 bit version, could the 64 bit be a problem?


----------



## toolo4sno (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm not having any luck with these DD Live/DTS Connect driver mods.  So far I've tried the R2.71 A1 and R2.72 A1 versions.  I can get the test tones to output in both DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1, but not the test AC3 files (link in this thread somewhere).  Also when I load the PC game I'm trying to get this to work for (Assetto Corsa); it pretty much locks up the program when I load a track or start a replay.  My system specs are in my signature and the Realtek codec is ALC892.  Audio driver (after R2.72 A1 attempt) is 6.0.1.6235.

I've tried to get the game to work on TOSLINK and COAX.  Neither seem work correctly.


----------



## nodymoha (Feb 9, 2014)

It's worked for me !!!

MotherBoard: Asrock Z77 Extreme4
Sound Chip: Realtek ALC898

What I did:
1. removed the driver.
2. reboot.
3. installed the driver R2.72.
4. reboot.
5. renamed the file RtkAPO64.dll to RtkAPO64.dll.bak. (PATH: "C:\Windows\System32").
6. reboot.






But I can't use DTS because I have Astro A50, Which support only DD

Sorry for my English. It's not my native language.


----------



## DheJariaad (Feb 9, 2014)

DheJariaad said:


> I just bought a new motherboard Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 (and other components too, actually the whole PC is new). One of the reasons to buy that was the information on the manufacturer's site: Asus says this motherboard has DTS Connect and DTS UltraPC II: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A97_EVO_R20/
> 
> I've been waiting these properties for years and at the purchase date it seemed that I would finally get them. The product came yesterday. I hooked up everything, installed Windows 7 and the audio drivers... but no DTS anywhere!?
> 
> ...



Asus said to me that the DTS Interactive works only through HDMI and that I have to change the S/PDIF setting in bios to HDMI. I doubt this because in my knowledge DTS Interactive encodes the audio into DTS 5.1, 48 khz, 1506 kbps and normal S/PDIF (coaxial or optical) can transmit that. My receiver only has optical and coaxial digital inputs (no HDMIs) so I can't even try that.

I'm really tired of this thing. Asus says on its' website that my motherboard has a native support for DTS Connect. So it should work with normal drivers. Seems to me they don't know a thing about the hardware they manufacture. Maybe this motherboard nowadays contains ALC892 and not the ALC892-DTS-CG (which is DTS compatible) due to saving in manufacturing costs... who knows... and it's impossible for customer to check it....


----------



## suj999 (Feb 9, 2014)

It seems this unlocked DLL does not work with the Realtek ALC1150 chip/codec. 

I have a new AsRock FM2A88x-itx board and tried all the options. But like others with a ALC1150, can't get Dolby Digital Live working.

If anyone manage to find a working DLL please post an update here.


----------



## suj999 (Feb 10, 2014)

OK it does work r2.71

Was trying to change to DDL too early. 

Sounds really good on games. But my mobo already had an option for DTS interactive, but this sounds better.. I think..


----------



## loanstar744 (Feb 10, 2014)

DheJariaad said:


> Asus said to me that the DTS Interactive works only through HDMI and that I have to change the S/PDIF setting in bios to HDMI. I doubt this because in my knowledge DTS Interactive encodes the audio into DTS 5.1, 48 khz, 1506 kbps and normal S/PDIF (coaxial or optical) can transmit that. My receiver only has optical and coaxial digital inputs (no HDMIs) so I can't even try that.
> 
> I'm really tired of this thing. Asus says on its' website that my motherboard has a native support for DTS Connect. So it should work with normal drivers. Seems to me they don't know a thing about the hardware they manufacture. Maybe this motherboard nowadays contains ALC892 and not the ALC892-DTS-CG (which is DTS compatible) due to saving in manufacturing costs... who knows... and it's impossible for customer to check it....


That sounds wrong because HDMI can support uncompressed 8 to 9 channels of audio and doesn't need to use DTS-C or DDL. I love ASUS but that sounds like a down right excuse on their part for lack of an answer.
Does the HDMI setting under the Realtek Audio Control Panel give you the option to enable DTS?


----------



## poopiepants (Feb 11, 2014)

I think I have everything setup properly, but my realtek audio devices are listed as 2 channels.
I have tested 5.1 using battlefield and it sounds like 5.1.
Is there anyway to test and make sure the game is really using 5.1?


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nodymoha (Feb 11, 2014)

poopiepants said:


> I think I have everything setup properly, but my realtek audio devices are listed as 2 channels.
> I have tested 5.1 using battlefield and it sounds like 5.1.
> Is there anyway to test and make sure the game is really using 5.1?
> 
> ...



You can test this video

It's Dolby Digital 5.1 Channel Check Video (FL,FC,FR,BL,BR,LFE)


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 11, 2014)

DheJariaad said:


> Asus said to me that the DTS Interactive works only through HDMI and that I have to change the S/PDIF setting in bios to HDMI. I doubt this because in my knowledge DTS Interactive encodes the audio into DTS 5.1, 48 khz, 1506 kbps and normal S/PDIF (coaxial or optical) can transmit that. My receiver only has optical and coaxial digital inputs (no HDMIs) so I can't even try that.
> I'm really tired of this thing. Asus says on its' website that my motherboard has a native support for DTS Connect. So it should work with normal drivers. Seems to me they don't know a thing about the hardware they manufacture. Maybe this motherboard nowadays contains ALC892 and not the ALC892-DTS-CG (which is DTS compatible) due to saving in manufacturing costs... who knows... and it's impossible for customer to check it....



DTS is compatible via any digital cable, this includes HDMI-out, Fibre or Digital Coaxial.

Maybe that specific ASUS board has an obscure limitation as far as SPDIF. But in general it should work.





nodymoha said:


> You can test this video
> 
> It's Dolby Digital 5.1 Channel Check Video (FL,FC,FR,BL,BR,LFE)



That won't help much. That file is already pre-encoded in Dolby Digital. It won't prove that his games is running Dolby Digital correctly.



poopiepants said:


> I think I have everything setup properly, but my realtek audio devices are listed as 2 channels.
> I have tested 5.1 using battlefield and it sounds like 5.1.
> Is there anyway to test and make sure the game is really using 5.1?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Check your AV receiver, is the Dolby Digital light on!


----------



## poopiepants (Feb 12, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> DTS is compatible via any digital cable, this includes HDMI-out, Fibre or Digital Coaxial.
> 
> Maybe that specific ASUS board has an obscure limitation as far as SPDIF. But in general it should work.
> 
> ...



I am plugging it into an Astro A50 headset via the Digital optical in the back.
It doesn't have any type of display information information.


----------



## nodymoha (Feb 12, 2014)

After I unlocked my driver (R2.72)

I uninstall it. Thin installed the original R2.73. After that replaced the original RtkAPO64.dll by the unlocked RtkAPO64.dll. Finally I reboot it and BOOM it's still working on R2.73!!!






----------------------------------------------------------------------
After I upgrade my system to 8.1, I get "failed to play test tone".
So what the problem?
----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Update1: I fix it with R2.71. And it Work again.*
ALC898
Win 8.1 Pro
64Bit

*This is the method that I used:*
1. Uninstall the old driver (R2.71, R2.72 or R2.73).
2. Reboot your PC with "disabled driver signature enforcement".
3. Install the Unlocked driver: R2.71 in This Link or R2.72 in This Link. It will ask you to continue because it's not signed, just continue.
4. Reboot your PC with "disabled driver signature enforcement" again.
5. Open Realtek HD Audio Manager, And choose what you want [DDL or DTS].

--------------------------------------

But there is a problem.
Every time you should boot with "disabled driver signature enforcement", Or you will have no sound at all.

--------------------------------------

*Update2: I fix it by using these commands*

In Command Prompt (Run As Administrator)

```
bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON
bcdedit /set nointegritychecks ON
```

--------------------------------------

Now my pc work with driver R2.72.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 12, 2014)

poopiepants said:


> I am plugging it into an Astro A50 headset via the Digital optical in the back.
> It doesn't have any type of display information information.



Think its an obscure limitation of the motherboard. I did a quick google search and many other people have managed to get Dolby Digital Live working with the Astro A50 headset. Also found a review that got Dolby Digital Live working with the Creative Soundblaster Z Soundcard. So the blame is likely pointing to your motherboard's audio.

http://www.forgegaming.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=728


----------



## nodymoha (Feb 12, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> Think its an obscure limitation of the motherboard. I did a quick google search and many other people have managed to get Dolby Digital Live working with the Astro A50 headset. Also found a review that got Dolby Digital Live working with the Creative Soundblaster Z Soundcard. So the blame is likely pointing to your motherboard's audio.
> 
> http://www.forgegaming.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=728



Actually I use this driver (The unlocked R2.72) with the Astro A50 Headset. With Dolby Digital Live. And working perfectly.


----------



## h3lls (Feb 13, 2014)

Asus P6T (x58) with ALC1200. Windows 7 64bit
R2.73 - DTS Interactive
Thx 4 all!


----------



## bsletu (Feb 14, 2014)

--------------------------------------

[COLOR=#ff4d4d said:
			
		

> *Update2: I fix it by using these commands*[/COLOR]
> 
> In Command Prompt (Run As Administrator)
> 
> ...



Not work with windows 8.1 .


----------



## potatogod (Feb 14, 2014)

suj999 said:


> OK it does work r2.71
> 
> Was trying to change to DDL too early.
> 
> Sounds really good on games. But my mobo already had an option for DTS interactive, but this sounds better.. I think..


Stick with DTS, it's the better one of the two. DTS uses the full 1536kbit/s bandwidth of SPDIF/optical, while DDL only uses 640kbit/s.


----------



## bsletu (Feb 18, 2014)

I only get 2.0 channels on Naruto.Shippuden *.* DDL not working in cutscene of many games . In Lords of shadow  , Front channels was wrong  with Rear channels .


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 19, 2014)

bsletu said:


> I only get 2.0 channels on Naruto.Shippuden *.* DDL not working in cutscene of many games . In Lords of shadow  , Front channels was wrong  with Rear channels .



The content you're playing has to be 5 channel PCM for DDL to output accurate DDL 5.1, otherwise you'll only get DD 2.0 outputted to the speakers.


----------



## LordLeech (Feb 19, 2014)

I created an account JUST to post. Thank you SO much for this! I have an Asrock Z77 Extreme4 and I can confirm that this works great! I also patched the official 6559 driver from the website and that works fine.

For those having trouble:
1.) Download the Realtek driver and it extract it to a folder (anywhere, just remember WHERE)
2.) Download the patch that relates to YOU - 32 bit or 64 bit. (You can right click on Computer and left click on Properties. Look at SYSTEM TYPE (win 7) )
3.) extract the patch to your newly downloaded driver folder - (Mine went here -> Realtek_Win7-64_Win7_Vista64_Vista_XP64_XP(6559)\Audio(6559)\Vista64 )
4.) Go to Control Panel -> Programs and Features and uninstall the old Realtek driver. (You can run Driver Sweeper at this point as well)
5.) Reboot, but press F8 while booting so you see the Start Up menu. Choose "Ignore driver signing"
6.) Once Windows loads, install the patched driver. If it complains about the driver, tell it to install anyway.
7.) Reboot once more, same as #5 above.

I have an older Sony home theater receiver that came from Wal-mart in 2004. It has DTS and that's what I am using.

So far, I have tested it in Far Cry 3 and it works AWESOME.

*Note*
I found a utility on NGOHQ that helps with the driver signing issue. I am new to these forums, so I dunno if I am allowed to post this. Thanks!

http://www.ngohq.com/?page=dseo


----------



## bsletu (Feb 20, 2014)

LordLeech said:


> I created an account JUST to post. Thank you SO much for this! I have an Asrock Z77 Extreme4 and I can confirm that this works great! I also patched the official 6559 driver from the website and that works fine.
> 
> For those having trouble:
> 1.) Download the Realtek driver and it extract it to a folder (anywhere, just remember WHERE)
> ...


what's your OS ?


----------



## LordLeech (Feb 20, 2014)

bsletu said:


> what's your OS ?



I am running Windows 7 64 bit. This is working like a charm.


----------



## Smyegel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey just a Question to you guys ,  i have followed the guide and installed the drivers but when i try to run a test it just says failed to play test tone... 
I have the ALC982 ... What can i be doing wrong ?
I Have a Astro A40 Connected to Optical btw... 

Thank You For all help


----------



## Delphium (Feb 21, 2014)

Set the audio output to DTS, then do not click 'test' as this will cause issues.
Simply follow the instruction provided to swap the driver files over to enable DTS output.

Once it is set you can then use alternative applications and audio sources to test its working correctly, using the test button in the audio properties will cause it to fail.
As posted previously, you could use the AC3 audio test files....


nodymoha said:


> poopiepants said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have everything setup properly, but my realtek audio devices are listed as 2 channels.
> ...


----------



## Jarriaga89 (Feb 25, 2014)

I created an account just to post in this thread.

First of all, thank you very much for the discovery and the hard work. I'm amazed the sound processing features are actually locked by drivers and manufacturers don't even let you pay for the licence if you want it.

I have the Asus H87I-Plus motherboard using the Realtek ALC887, and Windows 8.1 x64.

I can confirm the full modified driver installation (Disabling driver signature verification) works for me, but nothing else works. Having to restart disabling driver signature verification every time is a pain though, but that's because of the needlessly long process you need to follow on W8.1 to trigger this mode. The start/stop bat that replaces the unlocked driver with the default one is not working on my system (Unless I'm doing something wrong).


----------



## RockLoi (Feb 26, 2014)

For the past year at least I was using Dolby Digital Live for games, just with the normal Realtek drivers. Last week I upgraded to 2.73 and DDL options just disappeared. Now I'm left only with SPDIF passthrough, which doesn't work for games.

Is the need for this hack new? It's pretty irritating that I'm going to have to restart in unsigned driver mode every single time I use my computer when it was working a week ago.

W8.1 64bit
Using onboard audio on Gigabyte GA-P67X-UD3 P67


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 27, 2014)

RockLoi said:


> For the past year at least I was using Dolby Digital Live for games, just with the normal Realtek drivers. Last week I upgraded to 2.73 and DDL options just disappeared. Now I'm left only with SPDIF passthrough, which doesn't work for games.
> 
> Is the need for this hack new? It's pretty irritating that I'm going to have to restart in unsigned driver mode every single time I use my computer when it was working a week ago.
> 
> ...



Why don't you uninstall the drivers and reinstall the old ones. Or do a system restore.


----------



## maksimlya (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi, registered just to reply here. Confirmed the unlocked drivers to be working on my asus maximus vi hero motherboard with alc1150 on R2.73 8.1 64-bit version.
So far it seems to be fully working with my phillips hts3538 dolby home theater(optical in). thanks alot to the publisher. cheers.


----------



## maksimlya (Mar 2, 2014)

why can't I hear sound from rear speakers when watching youtube/ect? shouldn't my receiver convert the stereo signal to surround?


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 2, 2014)

maksimlya said:


> why can't I hear sound from rear speakers when watching youtube/ect? shouldn't my receiver convert the stereo signal to surround?



Why would you? Most YouTube videos are people talking, speech should be coming out of the center speaker predominantly.


----------



## maksimlya (Mar 2, 2014)

well, even watching movies online output only to front speakers. when i used normal stereo output, the receiver converted it to surround sound. with ddl only the front speakers work with stereo.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 2, 2014)

maksimlya said:


> well, even watching movies online output only to front speakers. when i used normal stereo output, the receiver converted it to surround sound. with ddl only the front speakers work with stereo.



There is definitely a problem then in movies, most of the audio is from the center speaker only. Only partial ambient noises are supposed to be from the fronts and rears.


Within the Realtek panel is there a Prologic IIx feature? You should be able to apply Dolby Digital Live and Prologic  together.


----------



## maksimlya (Mar 2, 2014)

no, there's only dolby home theater option which i enabled on optical output.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 2, 2014)

maksimlya said:


> no, there's only dolby home theater option which i enabled on optical output.



In the picture you posted there was a Dolby Digital Live drop down menu.

Are you saying that menu is disabled?


----------



## maksimlya (Mar 2, 2014)

the drop down menu only shows different formats, while the DDL symbol change between 16-bit 48k hz mode and 5.1 DDL mode.
Is there any chance to get the classic realtek audio manager instead of that asus rog?


----------



## maksimlya (Mar 2, 2014)

* can see prologix 2 symbol under home theater menu, but no options there, only enable/disable.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 2, 2014)

maksimlya said:


> * can see prologix 2 symbol under home theater menu, but no options there, only enable/disable.
> View attachment 55171




Somebody else on the forum solved this problem earlier. It's a bug within the software. You need to enable "7.1" to enable to Prologic IIx with Dolby Digital Live.

Give that a try, and let me know if Youtube sounds any different.


----------



## maksimlya (Mar 2, 2014)

i can't do this within optical out, only if i connect analog speakers i can choose 7.1, and even then i can enable dolby prologix 2x only for analog speakers, still sounds the same on youtube/ect.

thx for trying to help btw, appreciate that


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 2, 2014)

maksimlya said:


> i can't do this within optical out, only if i connect analog speakers i can choose 7.1, and even then i can enable dolby prologix 2x only for analog speakers, still sounds the same on youtube/ect.
> 
> thx for trying to help btw, appreciate that



What is happening is that Dolby Digital Live only carries the same quantity of channels as the audio source.

Most YouTube videos are stereo (PCM 2.0), so Dolby Digital Live will only output Dolby Digital 2.0  (hence why you are hearing only fronts). This is why you need the Prologic filter on. In situations where there is more than 5 discrete channels Dolby Digital Live will detect the correct amount of channels and output it as Dolby 5.1 without the need for the Prologic.

Saying that, I think there is a driver issue or a fault on the receiver's configuration because normal Prologic should work, Prologic IIx isn't actually necessary.

On your receiver's configuration double check it set for 5.1 opposed to 2.0. (on most receivers you can disable unused speakers)


----------



## maksimlya (Mar 3, 2014)

receiver has surround(multi-channel) mode and stereo mode(where only front speakers work. 
before i installed the driver fix, receiver got only stereo signal(16 b, 48k hz), it would immitate the stereo signal to get surround sound from all speakers(not true 5.1 i know).
but when DDL is on, i hear 5.1 sound only from sources with 5 channels( games, hd movies) and music when i turn proper filter on my media player, but everything else like all the video/music on web just coming from front speakers only.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 3, 2014)

maksimlya said:


> receiver has surround(multi-channel) mode and stereo mode(where only front speakers work.
> before i installed the driver fix, receiver got only stereo signal(16 b, 48k hz), it would immitate the stereo signal to get surround sound from all speakers(not true 5.1 i know).
> but when DDL is on, i hear 5.1 sound only from sources with 5 channels( games, hd movies) and music when i turn proper filter on my media player, but everything else like all the video/music on web just coming from front speakers only.




The good new is Dolby Digital Live is working, as you're getting 5.1 from 5 channel sources.

The bad news is Prologic on the driver level is faulty. Remember these drivers are hacked so its not perfect.

Have you thought about buying an Xonar DS? It's one of the cheapest soundcards which supports DTS Interactive (Dolby Digital Live equivalent).


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2014)

anyone got this working in 8.1?

updated OS and havent got around to trying it yet


----------



## maksimlya (Mar 3, 2014)

Mussels said:


> anyone got this working in 8.1?
> 
> updated OS and havent got around to trying it yet


Yep, i'm using it on 8.1.


----------



## maksimlya (Mar 3, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> The good new is Dolby Digital Live is working, as you're getting 5.1 from 5 channel sources.
> 
> The bad news is Prologic on the driver level is faulty. Remember these drivers are hacked so its not perfect.
> 
> Have you thought about buying an Xonar DS? It's one of the cheapest soundcards which supports DTS Interactive (Dolby Digital Live equivalent).


i have dts interactive on native motherboard driver, but my receiver doesn't support it. I'm happy with the results i got atm anyway, i will just change to stereo mode whenever i'm on youtube ect, to let the receiver make it semi-surround


----------



## Zeke30 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys. I just installed 2.73 unlocked driver and it works fine if i restart my computer in a mode where i turn off driver signature enforcement (this is the way to do it in win 8.1 - 








But its a pain in the ass to restart the computer all the time, so i tried this method:

bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON
bcdedit /set nointegritychecks ON

And its not working, but now i wanna know hot to set back this changes to the original (so not to start in test mode all the time) Can anyone type in the commands to change back to original?


----------



## BURAOT (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi can someone help me, i use 2.73 Realtek Driver that came from Realtek DL Page, then i did try to replace the original RTKVHD64.sys with the Realtek High Definition Audio - Unlocked Drivers - Windows 7 - R2.73 - M1 x64. after i installed and i receive one error message on the installation.

My Specs:
Windows 8.0
Realtek HD 2.73 Driver
ACL 269 (Using 2.67 Driver)/ACL 271X (Using 2.71X Drivers)
Driver Signature OFF


----------



## maksimlya (Mar 4, 2014)

BURAOT said:


> Hi can someone help me, i use 2.73 Realtek Driver that came from Realtek DL Page, then i did try to replace the original RTKVHD64.sys with the Realtek High Definition Audio - Unlocked Drivers - Windows 7 - R2.73 - M1 x64. after i installed and i receive one error message on the installation.
> 
> My Specs:
> Windows 8.0
> ...



I had same problem when tried to install with modified .sys file

Just install the original 2.73 driver, and then replace the .sys file in "winndows/system32/drivers" folder


----------



## DummyPLUG (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello everyone, here is my experience with the hacked driver on win 8.1:

1. you need to disable driver signature enforcement, run these in command prompt
bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECK
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON

2. secure boot must be turn off in bios, otherwise the TESTSIGNING cannot be change and will always forced to on

3. the modded file need to be signed, no matter it is a self/test cert or else, you can use a tools call deso to sign it yourself

4. enable the "dolby home theater" in the realtek hd audio manager will UPMIX anything to 5.1, disable it if you don't want to upmix anything (personally I hate to upmix)

5. you can install PCEE (dolby home theater) to enable more features

here is a pack of driver (6.0.1.7095) with PCEE (7.2.8000.17), download from station-driver and with the mod file signed and replaced:
https://mega.co.nz/#!2ZpxjACB!JqgrDxxl_Y805A5ABuJ8OiLaJcZfYzYrpAEePk0_XHs

unrar it, install the driver, and then install DolbyHomeTheater.msi from pcee 4 folder.

p.s. it will show as "test mode" on the desktop after disable the driver signature enforcement, you can use some tools to remove the watermark.


----------



## jmedina0107 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi everyone. After several hours of trying to get the R2.73 to work, I finally tried CrackerJack's tutorial and used the R2.71 driver. I am still having a little problem. I do not know if it is a limitation of the Mother Board or if I am doing something wrong. Here is my Computer Info:

Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
Asus P8Z77-V LX

Audio Codec Hardware ID: 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438445&REV_1003
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_10438445

Audio Controller Hardware ID (There are 2):
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BEB&SUBSYS_0865196E&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BEB&SUBSYS_0865196E
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BEB&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BEB&CC_0403

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E20&SUBSYS_84451043&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E20&SUBSYS_84451043
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E20&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E20&CC_0403
So when I started this I did not have an option under the Default Format for 5.1 Surround for the Digital Optical Out setting. After installing the modded driver I now have that option. The problem is I do not get any sound out of the speakers when I select this setting. When I check the sound options from the Windows Control Panel and select Supported formats under Realtek Digiral Output(Optical) Properties then run a test on Dobly Digital, I get sound and the light on the reciever lights up that signifies that Dobly Digital 5.1 is working. But when I go the Advanced tab and select Dobly Digital Live (5.1 Surround) or DTS I get Failed to Play test tone and no sound. Is it not possible to get 5.1 sound out of the optical port on this MB? I'm still trying to figure out how to add images to this post to help you see what I am seeing but hopefully my explanation is mostly clear.


----------



## jmedina0107 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok I got it working. I read all of the posts on this site. There is a wealth of info that you all have posted. In the end this is what worked for me: 

1. Download the modded .dll file
2. Rename the original RTKAPO64.dll file in c:\Windows\system32 folder to RTKAPO64.dll.org
3. Copy the modded RTKAPO64.dll file into theh system32 folder
4. Reboot the PC
5. Open Realtek HD Audio Manger and set the Digital (optical) out to be the default sound source and set it to Dobly Digital Live 5.1
6. After that is set, go back to the systerm32 folder cut the RTKAPO64.dll.org file and paste it to the desktop
7. Rename it back to RTKAPO64.dll
8. Rename the modded RTKAPO64.dll in the system32 folder to RTKAPO64.dll.org
9. Cut and paste the orginal RTKAPO64.dll from the desktop back into the system32 folder
10. Reboot the PC again
11. Upon reboot the PC will be in Dobly Digital 5.1 or the DTS setting if you choose and it will hold this setting

*** Here is what I do not know yet***

1. I am not sure if the settings will hold if you reboot the computer. I do not leave my computer running all day. I can check this tonight when I get home. Does anyone know?

2. Under the optical setting in Realtek HD Audio Manager there is no option to set the level of individual speakers. This may have to connect to another audio receiver to be able to adjust speaker levels. I have mine connected to a Turtle Beach RF Transmitter to my PX4 Wireless 5.1 headset. So far for me it sounds like I can hear everything lol. Which should be good, but it is hard to distinguish where the noise is coming from because there is no level adjustment for the individual speakers. Anyone know how to adjust the individual channel levels? Or do I need to hook the computer up to a surround sound receiver first and then to the headset?


----------



## DevNJB (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi! Thank for patch!

But i have troubles with patched driver and under XP and under Win7.
Under XP everything works as expected - DD (include fine DD Headphones option with additional settings for this) and DTS tab work fine. But under XP in SPDIF settings disappears choice of sampling frequency, is only 48khz supported with this patch driver. How to make that were all frequencies(аs before)  - 44.1, 48, 88, 96, 176, 192? My external DAC need all frequencies...

Under Win7 DD Headphones not work and no settings for this options with patched driver 2.71. How to configure that to work?


----------



## LordLeech (Mar 29, 2014)

Quick tip:

When using this driver mod to play Diablo 3 (and a few other games), I had to leave the "sound output" set to "default" and I had to set "speaker output" to "default." If you use any other options, in most games, the sound will cut out early.

Just thought I would share that. D3 was driving me NUTS.


----------



## uiblis (Mar 30, 2014)

Very new to all of this

used 2.73, replaced the .sys in the vista folder, ran installer, booted up ignoring signatures

the only thing I got different was this tab





What am I doing wrong?

running windows 7 x64, sony vaio motherboard (not sure model number)


----------



## theglover (Apr 1, 2014)

Many thanks 2bad - i got this working on my Asus z87 Pro motherboard.

It has enabled my to use the DDL output for my turtle beach px4 headphones - saving me £50 on an asus sound card.

I installed the R273 drivers using the normal install and then copied the modded driver to the windows system folder. 

To bypass the "press F8" i am running windows in test mode and have used a program to "sign" the driver.

It is very annoying that the MB supports it but just the drivers dont enable it.

Can i ask though - how do you go about finding how to do these things?


----------



## theglover (Apr 1, 2014)

uiblis said:


> Very new to all of this
> 
> used 2.73, replaced the .sys in the vista folder, ran installer, booted up ignoring signatures
> 
> ...


 
Can you see Dolby Digital in the drop down on the advanced tab?


----------



## theglover (Apr 1, 2014)

BURAOT said:


> Hi can someone help me, i use 2.73 Realtek Driver that came from Realtek DL Page, then i did try to replace the original RTKVHD64.sys with the Realtek High Definition Audio - Unlocked Drivers - Windows 7 - R2.73 - M1 x64. after i installed and i receive one error message on the installation.
> 
> My Specs:
> Windows 8.0
> ...


 
Hi Buraot - i got the same error when trying to run the install with the modded driver.

to get round this i:

1) uninstalled realtek drivers from programs and features and then rebooted
2) Installed the original undmodded r273 drivers and then rebooted
3) renamed the driver in the windows\system\drivers folder - then copied the modded driver into that folder
4) rebooted windows pressing f8 to disable driver signing


----------



## MrHelpful (Apr 6, 2014)

I lost a few hours trying to get this working so I have compiled a pre-patched 2.73 install package with what should be infallible instructions.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/e5tmix

Tested with win 8.1


----------



## marcusdavidus (Apr 12, 2014)

mr helpfull file is reported by kaspersky as an trojan  so i propably dont want o mess with it i check it more i reinstaling system anyway so i will report later


----------



## spoonhandle (Apr 16, 2014)

Just stopped by to say thanks to 2bad and everyone else here for this. I got the modded drivers setup on an Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z and GA-F2A88XN-WIFI with Windows 8.1 and it works perfectly with the Astro Mixamp Pro 2013. (even works on 8.1.1)

I was kind of pissed to realize that the onboard sound didn't have DDL as an option and I don't understand why the manufacturers won't make that an optional purchase to unlock with some kind of software download. I would gladly purchase it over buying a new sound card.


----------



## spoonhandle (Apr 16, 2014)

uiblis said:


> Very new to all of this
> 
> used 2.73, replaced the .sys in the vista folder, ran installer, booted up ignoring signatures
> 
> ...



The screenshot you have is showing the settings for the High Definition Audio/Speaker which is the settings for the 3.5mm audio output. DDL would be on the settings for the Optical output (if you have one on your motherboard).


----------



## Delphium (Apr 19, 2014)

So after running these for a few months, providing the functions claimed, 5.1 digital output, I have unfortunately needed to stop using these drivers as I found that there was a memory leak, it is very slow, but there is one, resorting in my 16gb of ram being totally eaten up in approximately 5-6 days, a restart of the system would of cause clear this but not fix this, meaning a restart every few days, this frequency of restart increased as I used more audio focused applications such as Native Instruments Traktor DJ or playing music all day with Winamp.

As soon as I reverted back to the default non modified drivers my RAM usage returned to normal and my PC would no longer come to a grinding halt hammering the pagefile.
It has now been 2 whole weeks without me needing to restart my PC and for the past week my RAM usage has not been through the roof, it has remained steady and stable, I have even been able to have NI Traktor running for a complete week without issue.

Has anyone else noticed that over a period of time that RAM usage seems to increase as if there is a memory leak occurring?

I am using the R2.71 modded drivers.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2014)

Delphium said:


> So after running these for a few months, providing the functions claimed, 5.1 digital output, I have unfortunately needed to stop using these drivers as I found that there was a memory leak, it is very slow, but there is one, resorting in my 16gb of ram being totally eaten up in approximately 5-6 days, a restart of the system would of cause clear this but not fix this, meaning a restart every few days, this frequency of restart increased as I used more audio focused applications such as Native Instruments Traktor DJ or playing music all day with Winamp.
> 
> As soon as I reverted back to the default non modified drivers my RAM usage returned to normal and my PC would no longer come to a grinding halt hammering the pagefile.
> It has now been 2 whole weeks without me needing to restart my PC and for the past week my RAM usage has not been through the roof, it has remained steady and stable, I have even been able to have NI Traktor running for a complete week without issue.
> ...




i've been getting generic bluescreens for a while now since i went to windows 8.1, with a generic 'driver power state failure'

it may not be related, but its entirely possible its another symptom of this memory leak you've mentioned.


----------



## Autoboat (Apr 20, 2014)

So, add me to the list of people who made an account here just for this thread.

I'm considering trying this on an ASUS Sabertooth Z77 with the Realtek ALC892 codec. I was wondering if there is any risk of hardware damage from forcing a device to run a codec it doesn't support? I have read elsewhere this can cause damage if the codec exceeds the hardware's capabilities.

On the other hand, I've also read that the only reason DDL isn't supported on the ALC892 is the cost of licensing.  

The previous post about bluescreening also makes me sort of worried. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## spoonhandle (Apr 20, 2014)

Autoboat said:


> So, add me to the list of people who made an account here just for this thread.
> 
> I'm considering trying this on an ASUS Sabertooth Z77 with the Realtek ALC892 codec. I was wondering if there is any risk of hardware damage from forcing a device to run a codec it doesn't support? I have read elsewhere this can cause damage if the codec exceeds the hardware's capabilities.
> 
> ...



I haven't had any issues using the modified 2.73 drivers for the last month and a half. I'm not positive whether there is a memory leak as others have reported, so I'll be monitoring my processes to see whether I'm having the same problem.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2014)

well my machine didnt reboot last night, but my BSOD's have been roughly 2-3 days apart, so one day isnt enough evidence.

the drivers work, they give you DDL/DTS over optical. they cannot harm your hardware.


----------



## h3lls (Apr 22, 2014)

Delphium said:


> So after running these for a few months, providing the functions claimed, 5.1 digital output, I have unfortunately needed to stop using these drivers as I found that there was a memory leak, it is very slow, but there is one, resorting in my 16gb of ram being totally eaten up in approximately 5-6 days, a restart of the system would of cause clear this but not fix this, meaning a restart every few days, this frequency of restart increased as I used more audio focused applications such as Native Instruments Traktor DJ or playing music all day with Winamp.
> 
> As soon as I reverted back to the default non modified drivers my RAM usage returned to normal and my PC would no longer come to a grinding halt hammering the pagefile.
> It has now been 2 whole weeks without me needing to restart my PC and for the past week my RAM usage has not been through the roof, it has remained steady and stable, I have even been able to have NI Traktor running for a complete week without issue.
> ...



Try it with 2.73.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2014)

i swear one of my posts went missing - no more BSOD's since i removed the drivers. i could have been on older ones, or it could be an issue with windows 8.1 - but a fair warning to anyone 8.1 users who use S3 sleep a lot, it causes bluescreens and reboots (at least, on whatever version i was using - i've lost track sorry)


----------



## Crycher (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you guys, 
after waiting 5 months you gave me the opportunity to test DTS and DDLive without buying a Sound Card....
After some hours i was able to get DTS Sound 

But I'm still wondering about the bad sound quality : 
I'n running my Teufel Consono 35 Mk2 conncted via coax to my OnBoard RealTek ALC889A... if i dont put any "Environment Filters" like "Room" music is only played in 2.1 and only with really low bass support.... changing to "Room" makes it sound like 5.1 Stereo, which much more enjoyable...... but other Applications like games and especially youtube( all browser vids) sounds like a big tube/pipe, i also tried to connected the System via 3 x 3.5 cinch... games and youtube were quiet good but hearing music was really terrible, no bass and really high tones... 


is that normal for DTS, DDLive, i'm roconsidering to try a sound card...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2014)

Crycher said:


> Thank you guys,
> after waiting 5 months you gave me the opportunity to test DTS and DDLive without buying a Sound Card....
> After some hours i was able to get DTS Sound
> 
> ...




DDL converts it straight up, as is - so a stereo source is still stereo.

DTS upmixes, and makes it come out of all speakers if its stereo, or a 5.1 source comes out as 5.1

personal preference as to what is preffered.


----------



## Crycher (Apr 24, 2014)

Mussels said:


> DDL converts it straight up, as is - so a stereo source is still stereo.
> 
> DTS upmixes, and makes it come out of all speakers if its stereo, or a 5.1 source comes out as 5.1
> 
> personal preference as to what is preffered.



well just tried DDL ... with and without Dolby home Theater... only got 2.0 while hearing music in VLC and WMP....

edit: just tried to connect the the soundsystem without the reciever... got 2.1 in VLC.. 5.1 in movies with with Dolby Digital and a clear 5.1 in games.. but it's still sounds like crap without bass support...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2014)

Crycher said:


> well just tried DDL ... with and without Dolby home Theater... only got 2.0 while hearing music in VLC and WMP....
> 
> edit: just tried to connect the the soundsystem without the reciever... got 2.1 in VLC.. 5.1 in movies with with Dolby Digital and a clear 5.1 in games.. but it's still sounds like crap without bass support...



welcome to digital. without a dedicated bass channel, you wont get any. i went back to analogue for that reason.


----------



## renegade_officer89 (Apr 26, 2014)

Can DDL be used with a single 3.5mm aux cable to a home theater? I have no optical out on my mobo, so I was planning to hook up my home theater unit to my PC using an aux cable.

I use a Gigabyte B75M-D3V with a Realtek ALC887. Any chance?

Reading everything here, I didn't manage to pop up that DDL option in my default format setting. I've been slaving this the entire night, and I got nothing out of it. Or is it that it cannot be done?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2014)

renegade_officer89 said:


> Can DDL be used with a single 3.5mm aux cable to a home theater? I have no optical out on my mobo, so I was planning to hook up my home theater unit to my PC using an aux cable.
> 
> I use a Gigabyte B75M-D3V with a Realtek ALC887. Any chance?
> 
> Reading everything here, I didn't manage to pop up that DDL option in my default format setting. I've been slaving this the entire night, and I got nothing out of it. Or is it that it cannot be done?




aux cable generally means 3.5mm stereo... in which case, no. thats analogue.


----------



## renegade_officer89 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah crap... Well, that's gonna suck. Any suggestion on a cheap DDL capable sound card with TOSLINK out? Anyone?


----------



## Cogitatio (Apr 29, 2014)

*Hello guys*
count me in as one of the new guys.

I have a little *Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI LGA 1150 (ALC892) *and don´t have the room for a dedicated soundcard. My home cinema system supports hdmi, toslink and sadly only analog aux. . . 

I was extremely excited but I couldnt get it to work:
- I downloaded the *Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.73 M1 *files
- put both of them (the .sys files) in the *Vista64 folder *of the* 64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_R273 *installer (which I opened with 7zip)
- run setup and told windows to use the unsigned drivers
- and got an *error code: 0x000000ff* near the end :-(

*Specs*
*OS:* Win7 64bit
*Motherboard: *Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI LGA 1150 (ALC892)
*HD Audio Controller Hardware ID:* There are 3??? 
- PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C0C&SUBSYS_20108086&REV_06
- PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_04
- PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0E1A&SUBSYS_84691043&REV_A1
*HD Audio Codec Hardware ID:*
- HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1003

Any suggestions? I really wanted to play FRACT OSC with sourround.

Thanks in advance. You guys rock!


----------



## mtrai (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for this hard work on these...quick question

I got it installed and it works however I cannot get the Dolby Home Theatre software to work.  It is installed but does not do anything.  Windows 8.1 update 1 64bit.


----------



## Delphium (Apr 29, 2014)

h3lls said:


> Try it with 2.73.


I had issues with the M1 method of patching, however the alternative A1 method (Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.71 A1 (Alternative method) worked well.

Unfortunately there does not appear to be a A1 method released for R2.72 or R2.73 as of yet.

After another week without using any modded drivers I can confirm that my RAM usage has remained stable, in fact the PC has now been online for 3 weeks straight, something I was unable to do before when using the modded drivers without daily restarts of the system.

Ill give the M1 R2.73 drivers another go again soon.



renegade_officer89 said:


> Ah crap... Well, that's gonna suck. Any suggestion on a cheap DDL capable sound card with TOSLINK out? Anyone?



How about an Asus Xonar DX ? It might be superseded now but its a starting point, it is what I was using prior to me using these alternative drivers provided in this thread, and is what I am returning to after the stability issues I was facing.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2014)

contrary to my previous posts, teh driver was not the cause of the BSOD's - faulty ram was causing the drivers to crash.

sorry for a false positive.


----------



## Cogitatio (Apr 29, 2014)

Can someone explain me how he got R273 + M1 to work?

On another note: Is it possible to get sorround sound in games with an external usb sound card?


----------



## renegade_officer89 (Apr 30, 2014)

Already read reviews about the card, and I'd have to say that it sounds quite good. Quite cheap too. Thanks for the suggestion. However, one question. Does DDL really drove 5.1 audio through TOSLINK? Or does it run an emulated version of it, i.e sounds came from all speakers, but at a controlled volume for the rear ones (or something like that)?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2014)

renegade_officer89 said:


> Already read reviews about the card, and I
> d have to say that it sounds quite good. Quite cheap too. Thanks for the suggestion. However, one question. Does DDL really drove 5.1 audio through TOSLINK? Or does it run an emulated version of it, i.e sounds came from all speakers, but at a controlled volume for the rear ones (or something like that)?



if its a 5.1 source, 5.1 comes out. the DTS encoding upmixes it, if its less than 5.1



Cogitatio said:


> Can someone explain me how he got R273 + M1 to work?
> 
> On another note: Is it possible to get sorround sound in games with an external usb sound card?



if the sound card is 5.1, yes.


----------



## renegade_officer89 (Apr 30, 2014)

I see. That's helpful to know. Thanks a whole lot! Will go look for that card once I have the free time for it.


----------



## TibChee (May 2, 2014)

Hi guys!

Is there a way to somehow upmix stereo (e.g. YouTube or Spotify) audio to 5.1 with this unlocked driver via S/PDIF optical connection?
I've installed the driver version 2.73 for my ALC898 chip (ASRock z77 Extreme-4 motherboard) and it works fine. On my 5.1 speaker setup's (I have a Logitech z906) control console there is a LED ("decode") which indicates if the outputted stream is DTS/DD or not. This LED lighting (when playing audio), so the stream is DTS/DD and I hear a little difference, the sound is more detailed, I think.
Anyway, the problem is if I play a YT video or something similar, only the front speakers (and the subwoofer) play any sound (so it's basicly works as a 2.1 system). However the speaker system has an in-built capability to upmix stereo (to 4.1 or 5.1) this doesn't work if the stream is DTS/DD.
I use The KMPlayer to play media files, whitch has a function to output 5.1 audio even if the source is 2.0 (like a typical .mp3 file) and it works well.

In the driver, there is an option called "Dolby Home Theatre" whitch should do the trick, but it doesn't. 
Any suggestion?


----------



## GrinReaper (May 2, 2014)

Hey all,

First of all thanks for this post and the effort put into the followups.

I am yet another person that created an ID here just to get it to work just right.

I am on Win 7 x64  Ultimate edition using the MSi H67-MA E45 mainboard which has the ALC892 chip.

I am posting the hardware IDs below in the pictures.



 

I am using the SPDIF optical to get the audio to my Samsung Home Theater receiver which is capable of Dolby Digital Pro Logic II as well as DTS encoding.

Here's what I see in my properties.


The dolby section only has the virtual 5.1 option whereas the advanced tag offers the DTS interactive 5.1 as well as Dolby Digital 5.1 option.

My HD Audio Manager however works weird, the option to activate DTS connect is greyed out and there's nothing I can do apparently that can turn it on. Not to mention that window itself is cut off half way with no way to resize it. 

The default formats offers me the DTS interactive and Dolby Digital Live  like the Advanced tab from windows settings.


 
I have tried the 2.73 version of the drivers and the 2.71.

2.71 is the only one that works and 2.73 doesn't even give me the option to select DTS or Dolby formats as defaults.

I've tried changing the DLL as well as the .SYS file and I still can't select the DTC connect feature.

Also, should I be able to hear all sounds example those from my browser too in 5.1? 

Thanks and forgive my ignorance if I've made too many faux pas.


----------



## dts (May 5, 2014)

hi thanks for unlocking driver.Its working like a charm expect for dts neo:6. The realtek driver is working . dd pro logic 2 can be applied with dd live and dts interactive but there is no way to use dts neo.Although dts neoc (music, cinema) is shown in the control manager but no matter what you select it just sends stereo.It will be very nice of you if somehow make this work( i know if you want you can ) .waiting for reply


----------



## KOZ (May 5, 2014)

Outstanding 2Bad, lol nice name ha ha, 2bad Dolby Laboratory you get nada you greedy basterds!  I was a bit skeptical upon review but your kung fu is good.  I tested DDL on multiple tracks on WMP and WOW what a difference -- my hat off to you.  Its like super improved dolby prologic with enhanced spatial dimensionality.  If you find yourself in the Chicagoland area, shots on me!

i got this to work using realtek ALC892, driver ver. 6.0.1.7083 aka R2.73 by searching C: drive for the occurrence of RTKVHD64.sys and replacing it with the mod vers -- it works!

P.S is this mod based off Daniel Kawakami 's Auzentech Prelude DDL module

O forgot to let ya know what im rocken Def tec all round DP-8040 series
*sys specs:*
_Win7 x64
XFX Radeon HD 7850 Core OC 1050 Mhz cpu and 1300 Mhz mem stable
Asus M4A89 GTD PRO 890GX/SB850 
Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4.0Ghz Custom watter cooled
8gb 2X4gb G.Skill X @ 1860mhz oc 
Samsung 840 PRO 256gbs & 4 other data hdds
Ultra 650W PSU_


----------



## KOZ (May 5, 2014)

spoonhandle said:


> Just stopped by to say thanks to 2bad and everyone else here for this. I got the modded drivers setup on an Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z and GA-F2A88XN-WIFI with Windows 8.1 and it works perfectly with the Astro Mixamp Pro 2013. (even works on 8.1.1)
> 
> I was kind of pissed to realize that the onboard sound didn't have DDL as an option and I don't understand why the manufacturers won't make that an optional purchase to unlock with some kind of software download. I would gladly purchase it over buying a new sound card.


 
because it would just get hacked thus once you consider the provisions to copyright protect plus Dolby Laboratory royalties the cost is more than the average consumer is willing to pay and also the fact that any encryption can be decrypted with a super pc in days time...


----------



## KOZ (May 5, 2014)

Mussels said:


> welcome to digital. without a dedicated bass channel, you wont get any. i went back to analogue for that reason.


 
yea if u have crapy speakers and receiver lol head over to bestbuy magnolia room and listen to Definitive Technology speakers my bp 8040st POUND but u gota drop close to 2 grand and set receiver to LFP MAIN


----------



## KOZ (May 7, 2014)

dts said:


> hi thanks for unlocking driver.Its working like a charm expect for dts neo:6. The realtek driver is working . dd pro logic 2 can be applied with dd live and dts interactive but there is no way to use dts neo.Although dts neoc (music, cinema) is shown in the control manager but no matter what you select it just sends stereo.It will be very nice of you if somehow make this work( i know if you want you can ) .waiting for reply


 

whats ur speaker set up? FYI DTS NEO does not work with optical but only with 3.5mm jacked setups. You know the headphone speaker jacks in the back of the MB. I use an optical setup and like you the dts connect tab shows what you are seeing BUT, THE ON OFF RADIO SELECTOR IS OMITED UNLESS U USE 3.5 JACKED SETUP take a pair of headphones and plug em in, select speakers as default and u will then see the on off radio buttons at the top just below the dts connect tab


----------



## dts (May 7, 2014)

but dts c should work on optical.Its a feature just like dolby pro logic 2. my speaker setup is z5500. Dts neo becomes useable only  after you select dts interective 5.1 as default format(optical connection).but still dts neo doesn't work no matter what you select cinema or music mode.it only sends stereo.even in analog dts neo doesn't work


----------



## KOZ (May 8, 2014)

dts said:


> but dts c should work on optical.Its a feature just like dolby pro logic 2. my speaker setup is z5500. Dts neo becomes useable only  after you select dts interective 5.1 as default format(optical connection).but still dts neo doesn't work no matter what you select cinema or music mode.it only sends stereo.even in analog dts neo doesn't work


 
See pic fig 1) is where the on off radio buttons would appear
see pic fig 2)j see that is says speakers mode and not optical mode



do u see the on off radio buttons at the top just below the dts connect tab. because you did not mention them in ur last two post which leads me to believe that you are not completely understanding what im trying to tell u -- wiki radio buttons if u don't know what im taking about. the radio button ON must be selected and u MUST have a 3.5mm 5.1 or 7.1 jacked connection/setup and like u said have eather dts or ddl selected as default device. If you don't see the on off selector then you R SOL.  Why do u want it anyways DDL is way better I mean more games support it and music sounds fantastic.


----------



## Trilyan (May 8, 2014)

Delphium said:


> Ill give the M1 R2.73 drivers another go again soon.



How did that go?? I'm seriously reconsidering my upcoming mobo purchase if I can avoid spending extra bucks in a DTS Connect enabled one and get it this way, but I don't want to have any type of RAM leakage,  that's just a no go. Anyone else experiencing any problems like that?? I'm a Win 8.1 64 user.


----------



## dts (May 10, 2014)

KOZ thanks for trying to help me.But you don't seem to understand what i am telling.I have already told you that 51. dts interective enalbes dts connet option .I don't see any warning like your picture (dts neo only works with 5.1,7.1 speaker mode.besides i have figured out a way to use dts neo in optical thanks


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2014)

dts said:


> KOZ thanks for trying to help me.But you don't seem to understand what i am telling.I have already told you that 51. dts interective enalbes dts connet option .I don't see any warning like your picture (dts neo only works with 5.1,7.1 speaker mode.besides i have figured out a way to use dts neo in optical thanks



maybe it doesnt work in optical?


----------



## dts (May 10, 2014)

Mussels said:


> maybe it doesnt work in optical?


It works in optical with certifeid sound card


----------



## dadada12 (May 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, I apologize in advance for my English. I leguito the guide to the letter and I installed the drivers on 2.71 with unlocker, I visualize correctly the new options but if I select the live or dolby dts Neo PC tells me "error disable driver drivers that are incompatible" is not playing any sound. How can I fix this?


----------



## ashell (May 14, 2014)

I have a mitsubishi DPL TV that has a built in 5.1 sound bar. The only surround input it takes is HDMI encoded in AC3. I have an ATI HD6850 video card, and it has a realtek chip I dont remember if its 889 or 892. (powercolor HD 6850)  My mother board also has a realtek chip.

I updated to R2.73 and patched it with the modified file. I rebooted in unprotected mode. My audio manager shows DTS and DDL. I got really excited because I have never gotten this far before. Then I cleaned out my ATI drivers with a cleaner. I updated to newest catylist drivers, without sound drivers. I re did the install of R2.73 with the patch, and BAM!!! I get the options for DDL over HDMI. BUT! IT doesn't really work.

If you look under speaker config settings only stereo is an option. If you go under the advanced tab, default format, and set it for DDL 5.1, then hit test. you only hear 2 sounds. If you watch the volumn meters, it only peaks twice too. So Its only testing in stereo. So I think okay, maybe this driver is not really made for HDMI, but then I do my same little test under SPDIF digital and optical. Still only 2 peaks on the sound meters.

This makes me think these drivers are only hacked to the point to enable the button, but not actually enable the feature. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?

Edit:
I loaded up Resident Evil 5 which is a DD cert. game.  I can't really tell if its running in 5.1 or not. (its late and I can't turn it up to to loud with neighbors) I kind of think I do hear some rear exclusive sounds, but its a 5.1 sound bar so its reflective and psycho acustic sound. Maybe its working, maybe not. If I can get this to work and HD3D at the same time I will bust a nut. I'm just wondering what happens for games that are not DD. I think they usually pull sound settings from windows which is still set to stereo. And obviously movies encoded in DD will still pass thru.

Edit2:
I loaded up boarderland 2 and turned the volume down on on the front speakers and left them up on the rear speakers. voices and explosions seemed to be louder when behind the charcater. So it seems like it is working. Which is awesome. Still no sound at all for HD3D which I have always had a problem with and I don't know why.

Thanks a bunch I'm so glad to finally have surround sound in my living room.


----------



## DIJRP (May 17, 2014)

version R2.74:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## msremmert (May 18, 2014)

I made an account for this site simply so I could comment on this.
The instructions are in this thread and floating around other sites (seriously, there's a lot of links pointing to this thread) but I figured I'd consolidate my methodology for the benefit of others.

I actually have a Xonar U7 which is better than the onboard set up of my laptop anyway but my desire to have free stuff and knowing that my hardware is crippled forced me to experiment with this.

Laptop has an ALC892 thing onboard and I'm running 8.1 Pro x64.
After a quick read of the spec sheet:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=284
I could see that my laptop was indeed capable of all sorts of fancy features that were crippled.

I gave up with original instructions of extracting the .exe and replacing the .sys file - it never worked and always threw up errors.
The GameSpirit drivers work fine providing you use test signing mode but I prefer this method as it's neater and I don't care for that bloated X-Fi crap.

The method that seems to have provided the best results with this pain-in-the-ass OS for me was to install the bog standard 2.73 drivers, drop Windows into test mode and *sign* _*then *_*replace* the *RTKVHD64.sys* file in *C:\Windows\System32\drivers
*
You can sign the file using DSEO:
http://files.ngohq.com/ngo/dseo/dseo13b.exe

Annoyingly Windows 8.1 *must be left in test signing mode* for the modded driver to work correctly.
The moment I turned off test signing mode the Realtek manager threw up errors and Windows only identified my external card.

Only way for me to get this working under 8.1 x64 was to enable Windows Test Mode permanently:


> Open a command promt in admin mode.
> 
> *Enable*
> 
> ...



However once you do this it leaves an annoying watermark but the quickest way to remove this is to use
My WCP Watermark Editor:
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/My-WCP-Watermark-Editor-Download-210191.html
Put your watermark to whatever you want (or erase it completely in my case) and crack on.

***Note - *I did notice that DSEO had a watermark remover onboard however I never tried it.

I actually prefer Windows in permanent test signing mode anyway as I can now install whatever I want without hassle - my first encounter with this crap was about 6 months ago when I made the jump to 8.1 (I have to support it at work - seemed the best way to learn) and found Symantec hadn't signed their touchpad drivers. 

I hope this saves any frustrated user some time.


----------



## KOZ (May 19, 2014)

ashell said:


> I have a mitsubishi DPL TV that has a built in 5.1 sound bar. The only surround input it takes is HDMI encoded in AC3. I have an ATI HD6850 video card, and it has a realtek chip I dont remember if its 889 or 892. (powercolor HD 6850)  My mother board also has a realtek chip.
> 
> I updated to R2.73 and patched it with the modified file. I rebooted in unprotected mode. My audio manager shows DTS and DDL. I got really excited because I have never gotten this far before. Then I cleaned out my ATI drivers with a cleaner. I updated to newest catylist drivers, without sound drivers. I re did the install of R2.73 with the patch, and BAM!!! I get the options for DDL over HDMI. BUT! IT doesn't really work.
> 
> ...


 
there is no doubt about it -- it works. I tested DD live out in Call of duty ghosts and the surround is fantastic. I could clearly hear multi channel sound out of my rears really cool and the stereo to DD live conversion nukes pro logic my My def tech bp st's are outstanding. Note to all; you have to check the Dolby Home Theater check box for ddl to work. Just right click on ur speaker icon select playback devices choose ur default device then properties then Dolby tab.


----------



## KOZ (May 19, 2014)

CrackerJack said:


> Thanks works great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this a work around for the driver signing? Do you still have to disable driver signing when booting? IF not does any one know how to sign this driver or get it to work with out having to f8 and disable unsigned drivers on reboot?


----------



## dts (May 19, 2014)

KOZ said:


> there is no doubt about it -- it works. I tested DD live out in Call of duty ghosts and the surround is fantastic. I could clearly hear multi channel sound out of my rears really cool and the stereo to DD live conversion nukes pro logic my My def tech bp st's are outstanding. Note to all; you have to check the Dolby Home Theater check box for ddl and dts to work. Just right click on ur speaker icon select playback devices choose ur default device then properties then Dolby tab.


----------



## dts (May 19, 2014)

Dolby home theater is just like dts neo .You don't have to check that for dts or dd to work.It just up mixes 2 channel to multi channel.(whatever you select dts interactive or ddlive).


----------



## mouse12345 (May 19, 2014)

hi guys 
i got a weird problem i installed the driver 2.72 with the modded 2.72 rtkapo64.dll (system win7 x64) soundchip realtek ALC889.
I connected my receiver with SPDIF (optical). when i select dolby digital live or dts 5.1 in the device menue i dont have sounds neither windows nor any media player, games sounds. the only way i get sound is:
1. change output format to 2channel 48khz (but no dolby then)
2. or in VLC player select as output device A52 SPDIF then i really get amazing sound and my receiver shows it gets a Dolby signal

can you please help me? (when i use the r2.71 with the 2.71 modded rtkapo.dll it's the same and the other option with the modded .sys files i cant even install 0x000000ff error)


----------



## KOZ (May 19, 2014)

dts said:


> Dolby home theater is just like dts neo .You don't have to check that for dts or dd to work.It just up mixes 2 channel to multi channel.(whatever you select dts interactive or ddlive).


 
F


dts said:


> Dolby home theater is just like dts neo .You don't have to check that for dts or dd to work.It just up mixes 2 channel to multi channel.(whatever you select dts interactive or ddlive).


 
yes you are right, but if you want sound to come out of your rears when DDL is default while playing non DD or DTS sources that box needs to be checked other wise no RC sound.
PS I THINK MOST PEOPLE ARE JUST CLICKING ON DDL WITH OUT USING A DDL OR DTSI SOURCE. in that case checking the DD theater tab will help


----------



## Hxx (May 22, 2014)

Still no workaround for ALC 1150 and DDL ? I have an Asus Hero z87


----------



## hellzyes (May 23, 2014)

Sorry I'm not really familiar with audio technology. Does this hack do anything if you only have 2.1 speakers?


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2014)

hellzyes said:


> Sorry I'm not really familiar with audio technology. Does this hack do anything if you only have 2.1 speakers?



nope.


----------



## hellzyes (May 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> nope.



Dolby Digital or DTS doesn't give you higher quality audio even if it's just stereo? And do your speakers have to say they support Dolby for it to work?


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2014)

hellzyes said:


> Dolby Digital or DTS doesn't give you higher quality audio even if it's just stereo? And do your speakers have to say they support Dolby for it to work?



they're 5.1 over optical or coax only. you need a compatible receiver.


----------



## hellzyes (May 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> they're 5.1 over optical or coax only. you need a compatible receiver.



Oh ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gamzilla (May 23, 2014)

Looks like official drivers have been updated to 2.75. Any chance of an update for the Alternative method?


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2014)

Gamzilla said:


> Looks like official drivers have been updated to 2.75. Any chance of an update for the Alternative method?




the OP hasnt logged in since feb 27.


----------



## SKL_H (May 26, 2014)

GrinReaper said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First of all thanks for this post and the effort put into the followups.
> 
> ...



Were did you get the drivers, Love the GUI.


----------



## Sphynx (Jun 7, 2014)

I got an Foxconn Cinema II Deluxe Mainboard (ALC888) and I'm running Win7 Home Premium 64bit
I installed the regular 2.73 and replaced the sys in the System32/drivers after the reboot (modified installation wasn't possible due to error message)
After putting the modified sys in the win/system32/drivers folder and rebooting, I have no sound. And Sound Manager seems not to be installed any more.
Any ideas?


----------



## Sphynx (Jun 8, 2014)

toocool4all said:


> Dude uninstall current driver and replace the file in zip driver pack before installation and not after installation and make sure u had authenticated installing of unsigned drivers in windows and after installing the drivers make sure to signed that replaced driver or it want stay after reboot . if still u didn't understand than you better read the whole thread from beginning it's not that hard


Bcdedit /set testsigning on
Goto: P.10 -> Post 239 or read my first post: "(modified installation wasn't possible due to error message)" Read Post 240 to see what I tried.

Edit: Ok, seems I forgot to sign the driver. It works now - unfortunately not with the desired result.

Why I'm using this driver is, that I have a 5.1 system attached to the analog ports of my onboard soundcard. (no receiver) It all works well until I try iTunes to play in 5.1 (Browser, PowerDVD, all work fine).
Fuck iTunes you might say - yeah unfortunately they have a nice HD-Streaming library (way better than lovefilm). Last time I rented a movie it was only in Stereo. I hoped that I could select DTS or Dolby in the Default Format tab for Speakers as well, so that iTunes might perhaps play 5.1 content.

Any Idea how I could get my issue solved?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2014)

Sphynx said:


> Bcdedit /set testsigning on
> Goto: P.10 -> Post 239 or read my first post: "(modified installation wasn't possible due to error message)" Read Post 240 to see what I tried.
> 
> Edit: Ok, seems I forgot to sign the driver. It works now - unfortunately not with the desired result.
> ...





none of this will work on analogue!


----------



## ficel666 (Jun 14, 2014)

good morning and thanks for çe work acomplie, me not *rrive not has acceder Windows Vista in link http: // www20.zippyshare.com / v / 2155117 / file.html of the driver / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.73 M1.serait it possible to replace it please.


----------



## ficel666 (Jun 15, 2014)

good morning,sorry i'm french big thank


----------



## Gamer1981 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello. I'm trying to game "Watch Dogs" but it's playing without any sound (driver R2.73). When i changed R2.73 to R2.75 - the sound appeared in game...
But R2.75 don't make me DTS sound  What can i do to play with DTS ? (i have optical connection to receiver)


----------



## StepnSteph (Jun 18, 2014)

I made an account here just to make a quick post to this thread.

My appreciation to everyone here, and to the OP.  My Gigabyte motherboard is actually supposed to have Dolby Digital Live, and it did when it was new.  Today I reinstalled everything, and even the official drivers would not use DGL 5.1.  The option was present, but it was greyed out.  It wouldn't even use the Toslink. edit: Oh and yes I restarted the system and such.

I could complain for awhile about Gigabyte, but I won't.  Thank you!  This fixed my problem and audio is going through the Toslik using DGL 5.1 again. This is love. I should send Scooby snacks.

Anyway I don't expect to be back.  Just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## PurpleDuck (Jun 18, 2014)

My solution doesn't involve funky dlls as this forum seems to suggest it doesn't work for ALC1150, so I used Shark007 codecs instead and enabled permanent surround...

- Motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 with Realtek ALC1150.
- Realtek Drivers 6.0.1.7200 (this is what's reported in device manager and is what came on the install CD)
- SPDIF optical to Yamaha receiver

Control Panel | Sounds
- Playback | Realtek Digital (Optical) set as default
Properties
- Supported formats
-- DTS Audio (ticked)
-- Dolby Digital (ticked)
-- All sample rates, 44.1, 48.0, 96.0, 192.0 (ticked)

Install http://shark007.net/ codecs, both X86 & X64.  Then set:
- Audio
-- Disable auto speaker config (ticked)
-- Analogue speaker config | 5.1
-- Audio bitstreaming | AC3/DTS only

My receiver now lights up in 5.1 permanently regardless of the audio source.


----------



## AngelGT (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi! Previously, I used a modified driver HD.271 + ATI HDMI output H.270 Realtek on the configuration ALC 887 + Radeon HD4870h2 and could play a sound, Dolby DIGITAL llive to hdmi.
But now I changed my video card HD7950  and can `t install the driver, it does not fit, you need a newer version of which is contained in the Catalyst.
Please, modify driver AMD HDMI output version 7.12.0.7719 + so that he could work with DDL
Sorry for my english, translated "Google translator"


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2014)

AngelGT said:


> Hi! Previously, I used a modified driver HD.271 + ATI HDMI output H.270 Realtek on the configuration ALC 887 + Radeon HD4870h2 and could play a sound, Dolby DIGITAL llive to hdmi.
> But now I changed my video card HD7950  and can `t install the driver, it does not fit, you need a newer version of which is contained in the Catalyst.
> Please, modify driver AMD HDMI output version 7.12.0.7719 + so that he could work with DDL
> Sorry for my english, translated "Google translator"



I dont think this is possible anymore.


----------



## AngelGT (Jun 23, 2014)

Gamer1981 said:


> Hello. I'm trying to game "Watch Dogs" but it's playing without any sound (driver R2.73). When i changed R2.73 to R2.75 - the sound appeared in game...
> But R2.75 don't make me DTS sound  What can i do to play with DTS ? (i have optical connection to receiver)



Watch Dogs not support DDL and DTS connect, game developers are aware of this problems, specify the audio panel only 2.0 stereo.


----------



## Neco (Jun 25, 2014)

I just tried this out and it worked great.   Fairly impressed,  dunno how sound quality holds up compared to my X-Fi Forte  but  still something new to play with..

For anyone interested,  I swapped out the unlocked DLL's  with the newer 2.75 installer and they installed fine and things work.   I don't know if that effectively downgrades the 2.75  bug fixes, etc in other areas but it seems like aside from the DTS/DD  DLL's   everything else -should- be more updated?


----------



## Cyberratchet (Jun 28, 2014)

mouse12345 said:


> hi guys
> i got a weird problem i installed the driver 2.72 with the modded 2.72 rtkapo64.dll (system win7 x64) soundchip realtek ALC889.
> I connected my receiver with SPDIF (optical). when i select dolby digital live or dts 5.1 in the device menue i dont have sounds neither windows nor any media player, games sounds. the only way i get sound is:
> 1. change output format to 2channel 48khz (but no dolby then)
> ...



I have exactly the same issue. Have you found a solution?

EDIT: 
I’ve fixed my issue. My ASUS Maximus Gene-Z IV was shipped with some kind of SoundBlaster software, which seem to interfere with this Realtek hack.

So if you cannot get it to run and have an ASUS motherboard, try to delete those SoundBlaster applications (they are pretty mediocre anyway).


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2014)

working for me on windows 8.1 with whatever realtek this new mobo has.

i used regular drivers and just swapped the .dll file (rename the old to .bak, copy the new one in, features showed upon PC restart)


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 29, 2014)

Mussels has to go back to realtek since he's got a melty sound card now


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2014)

yeah ill post the photo here for amusement

no one knows what it is, or why only some parts (note how one connector has its top half clean, while another lower down is the opposite) but its weird as hell.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 29, 2014)

Did you hear any wierd noises?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Did you hear any wierd noises?




zero issues with the card, except an S3 standby BSOD problem that at one point i thought was these modded realtek drivers - til i changed mobo, had onboard disabled in BIOS, and *still* had the BSOD's.

anyway, dragging thread off topic.


----------



## Neco (Jun 29, 2014)

looks like corrosion... have you inspected the entire system for busted capacitors or anything like that?

Looks like it is also present on the  PCI bracket as well..   maybe something environmental ?


----------



## bilberto (Jul 6, 2014)

hi 
i followed all the steps to install this modification but I get an error "realtek audio driver failure" and I could not prove it.
 motherboard = dz77ga70k
Os = windows8.1 (64bits) I can change it to 8 or 7, if necessary
audio codec = alc898
Controller audio = 'm not sure if was  the R262, R271, R272, or R263

I'm sure that i Disabled the driver signature enforcement
I uninstall the previous audio driver and modify the new one by replacing that you provided me


----------



## novice121 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey guys, so I have an Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 motherboard, and recently bought cheap Logitech G230 headphones not for gaming actually, and will soon get good/expesive Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional headphones.

My question is how can I get the most out of my motherboard's onboard sound?
I have no idea what any of this means mostly:

Quote:
Audio - 7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec)
- Premium Blu-ray audio support
- Supports Purity Sound™
- 115dB SNR DAC with differential amplifier
- TI® NE5532 Premium Headset Amplifier (Supports up to 600 ohm headsets)
- Direct Drive Technology
- EMI shielding cover
- PCB isolate shielding
- Supports DTS Connect

It says it has some sort of amp and dac built in? I read everywhere to avoid getting a sound card because they are crap compared to a DAC, but those dacs are too expensive for me (can't spend anymore than 50$ for any extra audio enhancement solution).

So do I need to find a way to connect the S/PDIF output to my headphones? Is that necessary at all? Am I just good enough plugging the Audio-Techinca's to the back of the mobo analog inputs and get the correct drivers?


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 6, 2014)

looks like EMI insulation spray to me


----------



## peterjam (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey everybody,
I just did this on my new PC that I just built and got some good (but weird) results, so I wanted to see if you guys could help me.
First up, my motherboard is an Asus z87m-plus, with an Intel Core i7 4770, and my OS is Windows 7 64 bit.
I installed and modified the drivers with no problem, and I can enable DD live or DTS connect. However, now all of the system sounds are reproduced on all speakers: youtube videos, system alerts, everything. If I play a video that uses DD or DTS then that plays fine, with every speaker reproducing the sounds it's supposed to, but everything else gives me the same sound from all of the speakers.
Now, when I play a game like The Stanley Parable or Dear Esther, the exact same thing happens, the same sound from every speaker, and that is after I enable 5.1 speakers on the game options, this is with either DD live or DTS connect enabled.
If I play Call of Duty Ghosts, then I get a flawless 5.1 sound, with the speakers working properly, but if I play Battlefield 4, I do get surround sound, but the center speaker never produces a sound, even when there are characters talking in front of me.
I've read through all 14 pages of this thread and couldn't find a similar problem, so any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## h3lls (Jul 16, 2014)

R.2.75 driver is working with *Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.73 M1 *modification!!!
Great!


----------



## GrinReaper (Jul 22, 2014)

SKL_H said:


> Were did you get the drivers, Love the GUI.


These are the same drivers that I picked up here

I guess they show up differently depending on the motherboard manufacturer probably


----------



## MajinMLF (Jul 23, 2014)

Im trying to connect to my 5.1 Cambridge System via Optical Out.

I used the start/stop.bat mechanic provided here to set to dolby digital - however it only works half way - my decoder shows dolby digital signal
but i only receive audio from the 2 front speakers and 1 center speakers, not from the rear 2. I cannot select any speaker setup for optical out.

What should i do?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2014)

MajinMLF said:


> Im trying to connect to my 5.1 Cambridge System via Optical Out.
> 
> I used the start/stop.bat mechanic provided here to set to dolby digital - however it only works half way - my decoder shows dolby digital signal
> but i only receive audio from the 2 front speakers and 1 center speakers, not from the rear 2. I cannot select any speaker setup for optical out.
> ...




do you have a 5.1 source material?


----------



## MajinMLF (Jul 24, 2014)

Mussels said:


> do you have a 5.1 source material?



I havent tested it with 5.1 source material yet, however with my other PC i was able to clone the front and rear output. Even when i select the Music Setting on my Decoder which usually will do this if the Computer does not, it wont work.

Im testing with spotify atm - how can i get it to clone the audio to all 5.1 channels?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 24, 2014)

Subd


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2014)

MajinMLF said:


> I havent tested it with 5.1 source material yet, however with my other PC i was able to clone the front and rear output. Even when i select the Music Setting on my Decoder which usually will do this if the Computer does not, it wont work.
> 
> Im testing with spotify atm - how can i get it to clone the audio to all 5.1 channels?




you cant, thats not how this works. you need a 5.1 source.


----------



## MajinMLF (Jul 24, 2014)

Mussels said:


> you cant, thats not how this works. you need a 5.1 source.



That is incorrect. You can - you always could mirror channels from front to back.

When i connect my DTT3500 to my Audigy i can use 5.1 regardless auf the Source if i select the Surround = True Setting.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2014)

MajinMLF said:


> That is incorrect. You can - you always could mirror channels from front to back.
> 
> When i connect my DTT3500 to my Audigy i can use 5.1 regardless auf the Source if i select the Surround = True Setting.




Thats upmixing, and not how dolby digital encoding/DTS connect work. They convert an existing analogue signal, to a digital one. You cant use the dolby music etc features on your receiver, because it wont allow you to from a 5.1 source.

If you used software upmixing on the analogue side of things, then that upmixed content would be sent across - but you'd also lose 5.1 positional audio, and just get two channels worth of sound (voices would be mute, etc)


----------



## MajinMLF (Jul 24, 2014)

I never used software upmixing - im telling you the audigy and DTT3500 Desktop Theatre from Creative was able to do that on the hardware side.

Im just asking how i can replicate this with the Realtek - since i cannot configure any speaker setup for optical i cant upmix the signal to more than the left, center and right channel.
There is already some upmixing, once i enabled dolby i was getting sound from the center speaker too, previously it was only from the left and right.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2014)

MajinMLF said:


> I never used software upmixing - im telling you the audigy and DTT3500 Desktop Theatre from Creative was able to do that on the hardware side.
> 
> Im just asking how i can replicate this with the Realtek - since i cannot configure any speaker setup for optical i cant upmix the signal to more than the left, center and right channel.
> There is already some upmixing, once i enabled dolby i was getting sound from the center speaker too, previously it was only from the left and right.




you're asking how and i'm saying you cant. creative had a lot of upmixing features that audiophiles hated, because upmixed stereo like that made it impossible to actually have 5.1 sound.

the settings you're using directly translate it across - if you start with stereo, you're keeping stereo.


----------



## MajinMLF (Jul 25, 2014)

Mussels said:


> you're asking how and i'm saying you cant. creative had a lot of upmixing features that audiophiles hated, because upmixed stereo like that made it impossible to actually have 5.1 sound.
> 
> the settings you're using directly translate it across - if you start with stereo, you're keeping stereo.



Well basically every soundcard i have seen so far had an option to use surround to make sterio to 5.1 audio - this is not limited to creative drivers, im personally using the kxdrivers for my audigy
If the realtek is unable to use surround via optical than i dont see a point using the modified drivers at all, might as well get a cheap old audigy again


----------



## Prisoner of Time (Jul 31, 2014)

Something new about unlocking DTS-Connect on an Realtek ALC 1150 Chip?

I have bought two months ago, a grat FM2+ Mainboard (MSI A88X-Gaming), with all features I need. Well not all (DTS-Connect suport), but most of them. :-/
So I don't want to buy a soundcard to.


----------



## BossMafioso (Jul 31, 2014)

AngelGT said:


> Watch Dogs not support DDL and DTS connect, game developers are aware of this problems, specify the audio panel only 2.0 stereo.



I found a way to make the DTS connect working with every game including Watch Dogs.
First download this
http://www68.zippyshare.com/v/63956719/file.html.
Then install the VBCABLE and reboot PC.
Go to playback devices and set the CABLE Input as default output device and go to configure and set channels to 5.1





Open VBCABLE_ControlPanel.exe in VBCABLEDriver_Pack42b folder and make sure the max latency is 7168 smp lowering this value can broke sound and Internal SR can be set even at 96000Hz it still works well.
Then you have to open GraphEdit.
Press CTRL+F and go to WDM Streaming Rendering Devices and double click on VB-Audio Point, then from Audio Renderers select Realtek Digital Output, not DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output because this have much more latency. Close the filters searching window and connect the both boxes like that




And press play icon. You can't close the GraphEdit because it will stop working.
You can also save the graph and then just open the saved graph.
It's all. If you do everything well the latency will be very small I think it is the normal latency generated from Realtek.

Sorry for my english


----------



## MajinMLF (Aug 3, 2014)

Still looking for a solution to get surround from spotify and other sources via optical out. in Win7 there is a fill speaker option but that does not work - the home theatre tab in the modified drivers should offer exactly what i want - but it doesnt work (as stated by somebody else already in this thread)

A Test Trailer with DTS 5.1 worked fine, but games like AC4 or Thief wont offer 5.1 either.


----------



## BossMafioso (Aug 3, 2014)

AC4 and Thief not support Realtek DTS Connect/DDLive and the home theatre tab will upmix stereo to 5.1 to get native 5.1 from the both games try my solution with VBCABLE and GraphEdit it working for 100%!!!!


----------



## HateBlackOps (Aug 4, 2014)

theglover said:


> Many thanks 2bad - i got this working on my Asus z87 Pro motherboard.
> 
> It has enabled my to use the DDL output for my turtle beach px4 headphones - saving me £50 on an asus sound card.
> 
> ...




does anyone know how to sign a driver?

Hm...i think this might help http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn653579(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## MajinMLF (Aug 4, 2014)

BossMafioso said:


> AC4 and Thief not support Realtek DTS Connect/DDLive and the home theatre tab will upmix stereo to 5.1 to get native 5.1 from the both games try my solution with VBCABLE and GraphEdit it working for 100%!!!!



I did try that, it didnt work for me

too much hassle imho, im getting a used audigy for 5$ now to use kxdrivers which works with anything on my 2nd pc for years


----------



## BossMafioso (Aug 4, 2014)

If you install unlocked drivers and you are able to turn on DTS Connect the solution must work. If i find a bit free time maybe i'll make tutorial in youtube and show also how to make the bat script using nircmd to make that easier for future.


----------



## Prisoner of Time (Aug 5, 2014)

I would find it better, if you dont create a YouTube tutorial, and create an driver for the Realtek ALC 1150 instead.


----------



## Wooten (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi there, first of all I want to thank 2Bad for this work.

It didn't work for me and I'll try to explain as better as I can in English

I've installed the R2.71 and I did EXACTLY the CRACKERJACK tutorial ( 18º post). I successfully installed the codec, and I can see all the options like DTS / Dolby etc... but I can't play any sound. If I try to test the speaker through windows appears an Error wich says "No se pudo reproducir tono de prueba" something like "Failed to play test tone"

My OS: W7 Home Premium x64
Motherboard: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5



I don't know why I have two controller hardware....

As far as I know the 990FXA-UD5 has the ALC889
Thanks for your time. I'll try to give all information as I can.

Edit: I'm trying to use the Toslink output directly to a Sony HT-DDWG800 wich of course can decodify DTS


----------



## BossMafioso (Aug 5, 2014)

Wooten try this one http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/72729438/file.html instructions from MrHelpful inside.


----------



## Wooten (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks BossMafioso! But something really odd happened... 
Now thanks you and MrHelpful I can use audio like I always did plus I can see the DTS option but when i'm going to use DTS the system becomes mute and if I try testing the output the error "Failed to play test tone" appears. 

I have to say the odd thing is if I try on properties and "Formatos compatibles" (must be something like "Supported formats") when I test DTS I can hear it loud and clear, and read on my amp's osd DTS 3/2.1. 

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## k00zk0 (Aug 6, 2014)

Just wanted to say that I achieved unlocking DTS Connect/DTS Interactive on SoundMAX drivers, I detailed my method here:

http://www.hydrogenaud.io/forums/index.php?showtopic=106533

Cheers!


----------



## thewolfeye (Aug 8, 2014)

Hellow, your mod is much appreciated. (About to try it out) 

A question, will this also "unlock" the Dolby Home Theater v4 SMART (dynamic) EQUALIZER software? (See attached image, the language on some controls/buttons are in Swedish if you feel confused)

(I have it on my older computer with a Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4 motherboard.)

And I really miss it on my new project an ASUS Z97I PLUS which uses the ALC892 CODEC.....


----------



## daoson5 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi, I had same problem like *thewolfeye *, my old motherboard is P7H55-M


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 15, 2014)

what about patching in the CMM-3d stuff
I know its been done before check my thread 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xfi-mod-is-back.183809/
installed the 2.75 drivers they are missing most of the effects stuff .. I also had to manually sign the driver


----------



## daoson5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you, the link you post and it works [


----------



## Big_Chops-5 (Aug 20, 2014)

I've tried it with 32&64, it  installs, confirms the unsigned bs, and asks to restart. When I boot up, it's not properly installed and doesn't open. I've already permanently disabled driver signature enforcement.

I get this error when I manually launch Realtek Audio Manager; 

http://gyazo.com/ca591c1f775bf4e0773d50095ead6ebf


But the realtek playback & recording devices appear.
I'm stuck at this point.

Thanks


----------



## gladson9981 (Aug 25, 2014)

Works with ALC892?? Motherboard p8z77-v pro. Thx


----------



## gladson9981 (Aug 25, 2014)

gladson9981 said:


> Works with ALC892?? Motherboard p8z77-v pro. Thx



I'm using ALC892 + EAR FORCE DSS and only I hear noises (in Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Live mode)


----------



## om604 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have successfully installed  R2.71 driver, on ALC888B/ALC887  working great(optical out)! 
Can I set dts/dobly output to work always, because when I turn off Winamp or anything that produces sound, reciever says "linear PCM" and it takes about second to change back to 5.1 again, so i'm unable to hear that short sound when I plug the USB device for example?

Thanks!


----------



## Dac09 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello, I just registered to say thank you for making this work. On Windows 7 it was a bit easier to make everything work, and in Windows 8.1 well... after few tries this is what I discovered:

First you need to this: http://www.howtogeek.com/167723/how...8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/ and when when everything is right with signing that sys file, in my case it wouldn't work without running in test mode all the time: http://techyblg.wordpress.com/2013/06/24/enable-disable-test-mode-in-windows-8/ . Which leaves that watermark in the bottom right corner. Doesn't bother me much, but it would be nice if that could be removed.

Also, in Realtek control panel in Windows 7 it was nice and easy to change settings, because it looked like this:





Which in 8.1 looks like this:



 



Yup, like it doesn't work. But it is available in control panel > sound > realtek digital out (properties) > advanced





Which is a bit annoying to turn on and off. But anyway. It works! And I can listen to all kinds of 5.1 music via s/pdif connected to AV receiver and surround! 


edit: yeah, on Gigabyte GA-MA970A-UD3 with Realtek 889 chip


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi! 

I installed Realtek High Definition Audio Driver 2.73 64 Bit but there is no file anywhere with the name RTKVHD64.sys to replace with.


----------



## om604 (Sep 14, 2014)

Should be at windows/system32/drivers


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 14, 2014)

om604 said:


> Should be at windows/system32/drivers



WORKZ!


----------



## om604 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Laurijan (Sep 14, 2014)

With this i can finally use the logitech thx, DTS, dolby speakers i got to the full. Great sound!


----------



## RoundGrey (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello People,
Thanks for all the good work!

I have a related issue you guys might have some ideas on: I have a gigabyte mono with a Realtek ALC892 onboard audio - I'm using this system as a headless Hifi pc and it works well via to slink (optical) to an external DAC. My problem is that for some reason the directs won't play music at 88.2 or 176Khz - even though the specs say that can do it... this is driving me mad, I wonder if your tweaked drivers can address this? or you have any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Dac09 (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't think S/PDIF can support sampling frequencies higher than 96 kHz, doesn't matter which audio chip is in use.

Anyway, you won't get any improvements by upsampling it multiple times, that would be magic. And 48 kHz is native for most PC audio chips, even when 44.1 is selected - then they do internal resampling which destroys proper bit-stream for DTS audio CD, for example. That's why you either need bit-perfect sound card, or DTS Interactive (which you get by following instructions on this thread, yay!) to play it from PC via digital output. And still, the oldest CD player with S/PDIF, which doesn't know anything about DTS or multichannel sound, will play it perfectly. Just transports the bit-perfect stream to external decoder.

So, my advice would be just to leave at 24-bit 48 kHz if your DAC supports it. In my case selecting 24-bit 96 kHz just made it worse, even though DAC in my AV receiver supports it.


----------



## Brabus (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi, I installed unlocked drivers, my Mainborad is an Asus P8 Z68V-Pro (Realtek ALC892), booted win7 disabling driver signature enforcement, the driver works and I hear sound, but even if I activate Dolby Digital Live or DTS in control panel, I can hear sound only from the front speakers, rear speakers and subwoofers are mute even if my amplifier (marantz sr7300), plugged via optical cable, detect a 5.1 input.
If I play a 5.1 sound test, I hear the sount that should be in rear speakers in front speakers, bur rear speakers and subwooer ar always mute.
In realtek control panel, I see only 2 speaers, any way to have real 5.1 from my PC?






Thanks for the driver and for the help.


----------



## Dac09 (Oct 4, 2014)

Is your receiver properly set up? This looks like either he isn't getting DTS or DD, or he is still in stereo mode so it's all downmixed to 2 channels. Is there some kind of "auto" mode? Read the manual. Depends on the model, and I'm not familiar with Marantz, you should see it on your display saying about received format, or maybe even with LED notification. Something like this:






Another problem is that you expect something different from DD Live or DTS Interactive. They don't create surround, they are just a way to get non-standard surround audio (which really means something that isn't DVD standard - wiki link) to the recever via S/PDIF, so your source has to be multichannel. This feature is mainly used for games, and sometimes for surround music, most probably 5.1 flac or 5.1 DTS Music Disc. Or maybe mkv files with sound encoded into 5.1 aac, which is not recognized by most AV receivers, but you can use for example XBMC aka Kodi to play it and it will re-encode it back to Dolby Digital on-the-fly, no need to mess with drivers and settings, everything auto 
Don't know what else could be used for really. You could use some kind of plugin in your music player to copy stereo channels to back channels, so than sound chip encodes it into something an AV receiver should recognize and you get a quasi quad sound. But then again, that is an option almost any receiver has built in, with all those "soundfields" and simulations.

To create surround from stereo in your PC you have DTS Neo: PC (and SRS and some other ways of sound virtualisation) and then part two would be to let DTS Interactive encode it into DTS stream for your receiver (or Dolby Digital Live instead). But that is something your receiver can do too, both with Dolby Pro Logic and DTS Neo decoders built in. This seems useless to be used on PC this way, but that's just me. Maybe with analog connects to amplifier and speakers without advanced electronics inside.

Your example file with ac3 (which is Dolby Digital) should work with standard driver, if everything is set up right, it has worked like that for decades now. It's mostly player settings problem, you have to tell him somewhere that you have S/PDIF or optic output and that's it, leave drivers in stereo and it should work. It is a bit complicated and hit'n'miss with all the options now when it looks like this:






This is from PotPlayer, great player with tons of options. But every player now has an install wizard where you can choose it easily.


----------



## Brabus (Oct 4, 2014)

It's not a reciever issue, it's set in "auto", and if I plug the PS3 with the same optical cable, in a PS3 game or a blu ray movie all my speakers and suwoofer works correctly.
But with PC I can hear only front speakers, maybe I need to tel to SO that I have a 5.1 speakers setup, but I don't know how to do it, I don't find any option to change speakers setup.


----------



## Mobin's Child (Oct 7, 2014)

Are we still making that list of ppl who created an account just to say thanks?
If we are, add me to it. After 7 years of running XP i had to format my computer and decided to run W7. I was loving every second of it until i ran into this 5.1 problem. You need to understand that i have a 3800$ Bose surround Sound system so i wasn't just gonna let 2.0 pcm slide. after 17 hours of research, plus the amount of time it took to read the posts #1 all the way to post #373, i attempted it and got it first shot. I was about to format back to XP had it not been for this thread.

What i have: 

Windows 7 x64
Realtek ALC885

COAXIAL digital output (is what i'm using)



*What i did:*

*1.* downloaded the "R2.71 M1" (for my appropriate operating system) from the post #1
*2.* downloaded the original "R2.71" driver from http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2276/realtek-hd-audio-2-71-vista-7-8-64-bit/ (you can just google "R2.71 Realtek download" and get it from a website you trust)
*3.* Followed exactly CrackerJack's walkthrough in post #18 and Night.Fox's "additional info" in post #19.

Once all the restarting was done, I didn't even use the Dolby Home Theatre (fake 5.1) or DTS settings as my digital output was already sending the full feed and my Bose system was decoding it perfectly to Dolby Digital Surround 5.1 and DTS 5.1. My music plays great too. 

In my Realtek HD Audio Manager, under the setting "Default format" in my Digital Output tab, I have *NOT* checked "Digital-in to Digital-out pass through mode" as it blocks the sound entirely. HOWEVER, if you open VLC, go into Tools/Preferences/Audio under Output and then Output Modules, set "Direct X audio output" and then a check box will appear right under saying "Use S/PDIF when available". *CHECK IT*. You should now be set!

MAKE SURE YOU'RE PLAYING A 5.1 SOURCE PEOPLE! 

I hope this post saves people loads of time and reading, and i definitely hope it help everyone as much as it did me! HUGE THANKS to 2BAD, CrackerJack and Night.Fox!!


----------



## ishtangli (Oct 9, 2014)

Have a laptop with ALC272. I know the front page says it is not supported but I'm just curious, why not? ALC272 spec sheet says it is supported in software.


----------



## ishtangli (Oct 10, 2014)

Got this to work on an ALC272 on Win 7 64. Solution isn't very pretty but it works. Here's how I did it:

1. Install 2.71 drivers from this site
2. Restart
3. Run stop commands from batch file on Page 3:

taskkill /f /im RAVCpl64.exe
net stop audiosrv
net stop AudioEndpointBuilder

4. Rename original DLL and replace (make sure its the DLL version and not the SYS one)
5. Run start commands from batch file on Page 3:

net start AudioEndpointBuilder
net start audiosrv
CD /D "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA"
start RAVCpl64.exe -s

6. Set output to DTS Connect or DD Live in Realtek Manager
7. Run stop commands from batch file on Page 3
8. Delete (or rename) modified DLL and restore original
9. Run start commands from batch file on Page 3


----------



## hapselapse (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello
I am trying to use the alternative method (I don't wanna press F8 every time i start up my pc )

The problem:
I have replaced 2 dll files i found with the same name(RtkAPO64.dll) as the file i downloaded, one in system32 and the other is in C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hdxrt.inf_amd64_7b85339c92fa2cd9. My Realtek HD Audio Manager DID show the options dts interactive and dolby digital live and the pressable buttons with the logo's were also there.
When i tried to change to either dts or dolby it simple changed back to "24 Bits, 96000 Hz (Studio Quality)" so it seems i cannot change the format.

Info:
Windows 8.1 64-bit
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 (it's a Realtek ALC898)

Hardware IDs:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_18491898&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_18491898

Couldn't find anything named HD Audio Codec but i found these?

High Definition Audio Bus:
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAB0&SUBSYS_AAB01682&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAB0&SUBSYS_AAB01682
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAB0&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAB0&CC_0403

High Definition Audio Controller:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E20&SUBSYS_18981849&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E20&SUBSYS_18981849
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E20&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E20&CC_0403

It would help if the picture of the info you want was readable 

Thanks

edit: You wrote "you can still replace the DLL and go to Control Panel > Sound" but in the Control Panel > Sound i do not have the options dts interactive and dolby digital live.


----------



## Didels (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi!!!! newbee here!!!!
I´ve made everything with the 2.75 realtek HD driver,and all went well,I have all the options in order to be elegible.
I´m using a Gygabite MoBo with Realtek ALC892 chip,and conected via Toslink to an old but DTS and Dolby Digital amplifier.
If I test a video with Dolby Digital Live or DTS connec I hear a very good 5.1 sound,but if I try to play a game (I tried Metro 2033 REDUX and Rome 2 Total war) and all I can hear is stereo...what I,m doing wrong?
I can choose eveything...someone can tell me what I have to do,to check or uncheck for games to work on 5.1 via Toslink..?
I´m getting mad because everything seems to be ok,but only 2.0 sound on my games...
Any help???????


----------



## GeLork (Oct 16, 2014)

*Didels*
Hi! Sorry my English
I did two solution, first unlock drivers R273 for WIN 7 64 using the instructions above for my Asus Rampage 3 ALC889 chip. I have 5.1 sound to next games Shadow Warrior, Max Payne 3, Borderlands 2,Batman: Arkham Origins, Dishonored, GTA 4 Splinter Cell Blacklist, CoD BO 2, Far Cry 3, but Sniper Elite 3.
This games been only 2.0 Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag Rus, Alien Isolation, after this solution http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3100189 they 5.1.
I forgot to run edited_system32.bat file, now confirm The Evil Within, Thief 2014, Metro 2033 Redux, Outlast, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, The Murdered Soul Suspect working in 5.1


----------



## TheDuuud (Oct 16, 2014)

I have an MSI Z77A G 45 and I tried all the solution all the fu**** day and I'm f***** exhausting (sorry )

first I tried this : 







 it work but when I restart the PC after disable the test mod, I had no sound !

then I tried the BossMafioso zip but I can't understand what should I write when It tell me to sign the driver..

The last thing I tried it's the other BossMafioso methode with the CABLE but when I configure to 5.1 it doesn't reconnized my back speaker. I just have PLII Music/Video or Stereo choise in my game with my logitech Z5400...

Help please


----------



## GeLork (Oct 16, 2014)

*TheDuuud*
*I did so *
1)  2.73 driver install, restart
2) Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider > Enable Test Mode > Next. restart
3)File RTKVHD64.sys (original file RTKVHD64.sys rename, example RTKVHD64BACK.sys) copy to C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
4) Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider > Sign a System File > copied into an empty field that record  C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys OK. Restart
5) Never disable the test mode, the system works fine with it.
Good luck!


----------



## Sega_Mega (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi everyone (sorry for my English if is bad  )

I'm new here and I would like first to greet you

I tried this You Tube method and it worked. I got DD / DTS option in the Realtek Audio Manager. But some things are different than others. I saw the pictures of users who have posted in this thread where they get DD Live and DTS Interactive in Default Formats section, but for me it did not appear to choose. I have only in the Windows playback options, but not in the Realtek manager?

Is that normal, and if someone knows what the problem is?

thanks


----------



## TheDuuud (Oct 17, 2014)

GeLork said:


> *TheDuuud*
> 
> 4) Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider > Sign a System File > copied into an empty field that record  C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys OK. Restart



I don't get the 4.but I tried what you said with 2.75 driver and I got that 



so the windows DTS option are unlock but I can't do nothing wih it...


----------



## GeLork (Oct 17, 2014)

You have the option of dolby digital live (5.1 surround) as on my picture? 
If it does not, then you need to still sign a file RTKVHD64.sys paragraph 4, or does not work. 
Neo DTS and DTS interactive I also do not work, no sound, only dolby digital live (5.1 surround)

Driver signature *Overrider  download link http://www.ngohq.com/?page=Files&go=giveme&dwn_id=826 *


----------



## Sega_Mega (Oct 17, 2014)

GeLork said:


> You have the option of dolby digital live (5.1 surround) as on my picture?
> If it does not, then you need to still sign a file RTKVHD64.sys paragraph 4, or does not work.
> Neo DTS and DTS interactive I also do not work, no sound, only dolby digital live (5.1 surround)
> 
> Driver signature *Overrider  download link http://www.ngohq.com/?page=Files&go=giveme&dwn_id=826 *



Thanks

No I don`t have these two options to choose .
I have this like in picture ( no Dolby Digital Live and no Dolby Interactive ) , but in Windows sound properties these options  it does appear  .

 This overrider stuff   I have already done  with this program before like in YouTube tutorial video .


----------



## GeLork (Oct 18, 2014)

If you choose the properties of Windows (picture 8.PNG) dolby digital live (5.1 surround) Apply OK you have 5.1 sound? Make a test sound. Test AC3 v2.0. 
If the sound is 5.1 then all okay. Then it does not matter that in the Realtek these options are unavailable. In fact Reatek duplicate properties Windows.


----------



## TheDuuud (Oct 19, 2014)

GeLork said:


> You have the option of dolby digital live (5.1 surround) as on my picture?
> If it does not, then you need to still sign a file RTKVHD64.sys paragraph 4, or does not work.
> Neo DTS and DTS interactive I also do not work, no sound, only dolby digital live (5.1 surround)
> 
> Driver signature *Overrider  download link http://www.ngohq.com/?page=Files&go=giveme&dwn_id=826 *



yep I Have not. How I should sign the driver ? with DESO ok but what folder do I note ?


----------



## TheDuuud (Oct 19, 2014)

GeLork said:


> If you choose the properties of Windows (picture 8.PNG) dolby digital live (5.1 surround) Apply OK you have 5.1 sound? Make a test sound. Test AC3 v2.0.
> If the sound is 5.1 then all okay. Then it does not matter that in the Realtek these options are unavailable. In fact Reatek duplicate properties Windows.



same herebut I have not real 5.1 this way. I guess I have to activate it by the realtek panel,but it does'nt appear...


----------



## GeLork (Oct 19, 2014)

TheDuuud,
I Have not. How I should sign the driver ? with DESO ok but what folder do I note ?

OK
Then try this ..
1) 2.75 Remove, Install R2.73
See image 1
Run dseo13b file attached
See image 2 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys


----------



## TheDuuud (Oct 21, 2014)

I tried this way. and same problème no 5.1 in realtek option. So I buy 3 3.5 jack in order to connect in analog, but no 5.1 neether...


----------



## bohemis09 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello.
As far as i know, after a search i made, S/PDIF (optical,coaxial) does not support more than two channels of uncompressed audio.If  you want to get surround, then you must have ''DTS connect'' or "Dolby digital Live" enabled in your sound card. So "dts connect" encode the 2 channel sound into 5.1 surround in real time, unless, the audio, it's already encoded into DTS. That's work fine in Games I tested( Bf4, Borderlands ) but unfortunately i cannot get 5.1 surround from others sound or video sources (music, video, youtube etc) but only 2 channel audio from my speakers (L/R). So, if DTS Connect can encode in real time 2 channels to 5 (or more) why can't work properly? May i missed something? Ofcourse, my mobo supports "dts connect" and I enabled this feature in playback devices.

I am using Win 8.1 pro with Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0/Realtek ALC 892 8-Channel HD Audio Codec. I also have Z-5500 Logitech Speakers connected to mobo via S/PDIF (Optical).

Thanks in advance


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi...!!
Somebody knows how to enable "test mode" on windows 10 build 9860... ?? Bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON worked on build 9841 now it doesn't
The admin command line said is "OK" but the drivers doesn't load...

edit: it was  an update from 9841 to 9860 but from a clean install it work nicely
Thanks


----------



## Renegade77 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the help and advice posted here on this forum, was very instrumental in helping me figure out how to get things working.


----------



## CharlieWhiskey (Oct 29, 2014)

Once the driver is signed with the dseo13b, is it possible to turn off test signing? I am not certain that I like what I have been hearing concerning security issues.


----------



## Tonyshark (Oct 30, 2014)

killdozer56 said:


> Hi
> 
> Works for me on MB Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 with ALC 892(optical out) connected on Yamaha HTR-5730 ( new option DDL 5.1 and DTS interactive5.1)
> and on MB Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 with ALC 889(optical out) (DDL 5.1 already active with this MB+ new DTS interactive 5.1)
> ...



Followed this procedure with my Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 connected to Astro A50 Headset through optical cable. It works perfectly ..without the need of enabling test mode for Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Center 64bit


----------



## RealtekDDL (Nov 1, 2014)

Didels said:


> Hi!!!! newbee here!!!!
> I´ve made everything with the 2.75 realtek HD driver,and all went well,I have all the options in order to be elegible.
> I´m using a Gygabite MoBo with Realtek ALC892 chip,and conected via Toslink to an old but DTS and Dolby Digital amplifier.
> If I test a video with Dolby Digital Live or DTS connec I hear a very good 5.1 sound,but if I try to play a game (I tried Metro 2033 REDUX and Rome 2 Total war) and all I can hear is stereo...what I,m doing wrong?
> ...


*Those games use XAudio2 and has DDL stereo bug and no fix from M$, BUT DIY DDL 5.1 FIX here:
http://xboxforums.create.msdn.com/forums/t/22533.aspx

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ital-yet/304c4dc9-ea55-48f4-b08b-9946700763fe

http://www.google.com/search?q=xaudio2 dolby
-------
Use a hex editor like HxD-Hexeditor, edit all XAudio2_x.dll files in C:\Windows\System32.
-Use editor Search/Replace: Hex-values: Search for: 4D069FF12C08274EBC736882A1BB8E4C00000000
-Replace with: 260E87E4C53CD24CBA46CA0A9A70ED0400000000
-Save all fixed XAudio2_x.dll etc.
*


----------



## bsletu (Nov 1, 2014)

Its working fine with windows 8.1 64bit . Dont need enable driver enforce when you restart computer.

Step 1 : Copy file  RTKVHD64.sys ( Driver mod ) to folder Vista64 in orginal driver .
Step 2 :  Enable *Driver Signature Enforcement  *
Step 3 :  Setup Driver from step 1 , Dont Restart .
Step 4 :  Turn on DTS 5.1 format .
Step 5 ; Disable Driver Realtek in Driver manager
Step 6 :  Copy file RTKVHD64.sys ( original Driver )  in Vista 64 (Original Driver ) to C:\system 32\Drivers
Step 7 : Restart computer then enable driver realtek in Driver manager .
DTS 5.1 disappear in format sounds but it still working . You dont need change format sound.


----------



## RealtekDDL (Nov 1, 2014)

bohemis09 said:


> Hello.
> As far as i know, after a search i made, S/PDIF (optical,coaxial) does not support more than two channels of uncompressed audio.If  you want to get surround, then you must have ''DTS connect'' or "Dolby digital Live" enabled in your sound card. So "dts connect" encode the 2 channel sound into 5.1 surround in real time, unless, the audio, it's already encoded into DTS. That's work fine in Games I tested( Bf4, Borderlands ) but unfortunately i cannot get 5.1 surround from others sound or video sources (music, video, youtube etc) but only 2 channel audio from my speakers (L/R). So, if DTS Connect can encode in real time 2 channels to 5 (or more) why can't work properly? May i missed something? Ofcourse, my mobo supports "dts connect" and I enabled this feature in playback devices.
> 
> I am using Win 8.1 pro with Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0/Realtek ALC 892 8-Channel HD Audio Codec. I also have Z-5500 Logitech Speakers connected to mobo via S/PDIF (Optical).
> ...


*You'll need to enable in the soundcard dolby or dts options tab: DTS NEO for DTS Connect or Dolby Prologic IIx for Dolby Digital Live, both are converting STEREO into Virtual Surround 5.1.

DDL and DTSC convert any non-DD/DTS stereo/multi/surround audio into compressed bitstream 5.1 audio through digital optical/coax spdif outputs.

See post #396 when games using XAudio2.*


----------



## Pulstar (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks to the original poster, but I would like to know whether this is the latest audio driver for Dolby software, and if not where can the latest PCEE drivers be found?


----------



## RealtekDDL (Nov 7, 2014)

Pulstar said:


> Thanks to the original poster, but I would like to know whether this is the latest audio driver for Dolby software, and if not where can the latest PCEE drivers be found?


*Dolby® Advanced Audio/ Home Theater Drivers for your built-in HD Audio*

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392085


----------



## Pulstar (Nov 11, 2014)

RealtekDDL said:


> *Dolby® Advanced Audio/ Home Theater Drivers for your built-in HD Audio*
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392085



Thanks, but already the PCEE msi from there.. The Dolby app crashes frequently so I was wondering if there's an update on the driver level.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 11, 2014)

It's on Guru3d..eh subbed for later


----------



## doogie (Nov 14, 2014)

oh no my mobo has VIA2021 codec can you hack it too I know the driver can do dolby home theatre and dts connect on some motherboards


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 15, 2014)

I used this program and it worked easily.  It disables the driver signature enforcement during boot-up.


----------



## saiyaniam (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi guys, I've been trying to sort this out a while now, I'm using win7, and have got to the point where I can't use 5.1 sound unless I stay in test mode. I do not wish to do this.
Is there no way to use 5.1 in normal mode? I have tried every combo I can based on the info in this topic, I've read it all.

Everything works If I stay in test mode. And nothing except analog connections are recognized if I go into normal mode.


Also for anyone reading this, the link that has been posted in this topic, this link here : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392085

Does NOT let you use "*Dolby Digital Live".*


----------



## Delphium (Nov 16, 2014)

MrHelpful said:


> I lost a few hours trying to get this working so I have compiled a pre-patched 2.73 install package with what should be infallible instructions.
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/e5tmix
> 
> Tested with win 8.1


Having tried the alternative methods previously with varying results, this one is working very well for me.
Thanks for packaging everything together.


----------



## saiyaniam (Nov 16, 2014)

Delphium said:


> Having tried the alternative methods previously with varying results, this one is working very well for me.
> Thanks for packaging everything together.


Are you still running in test mode?


----------



## x7007 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi,, why we can't use the newest Realtek version with the mod ? realtek_hda_7365 6.0.1.7365 , the 2.71 or any other version sometimes cause problems with enchanments and said there is a problem with one of them and can make slow performance and many more other problems with micrphone and such.


----------



## Delphium (Nov 19, 2014)

saiyaniam said:


> Are you still running in test mode?


I am, however I intend to remove the watermark when i get round to it, too busy enjoying games in 5.1 via optical x]


----------



## GeLork (Nov 20, 2014)

Far cry 4 but even with changes xaudio2 no sound.


----------



## om604 (Nov 21, 2014)

GeLork said:


> Far cry 4 but even with changes xaudio2 no sound.


mine works just perfect


----------



## irishwhip (Nov 21, 2014)

I have this working on alc1150 (motherboard MSI z97 gaming 7)
I used the 2.71 installer from guru3d with the R2.71 M1 files from 2bads original post.
I enabled test mode with dseo13b, resigned the files with the same app then copied them into the installers folders.




5.1 directional sound confirmed with the windows sound control panel, and skyrim.
Many thanks, i now have threee less cables cluttering up the place.


----------



## saiyaniam (Nov 21, 2014)

As far as I can tell everyone has to be in test mode for this to work. Can someone explain why that is?


----------



## om604 (Nov 22, 2014)

Because driver is not signed, and windows can't run unsigned drivers in "normal" mode

Should I update to 2.73?


----------



## saiyaniam (Nov 22, 2014)

om604 said:


> Because driver is not signed, and windows can't run unsigned drivers in "normal" mode
> 
> Should I update to 2.73?


Even with the driver signed it still doesn't run in normal mode


----------



## nightrain50 (Nov 25, 2014)

2bad you win the internet. Thanks.


----------



## Henri1234lel (Nov 29, 2014)

I installed everything, running in test mode, with the ALC892.

In Realtek Digital Output (using a SPDIF optical cable), I selected the Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround).

My receiver says it's receiving DD or DTS accordingly.

However, whether I play music, a movie, or a game, the sound still only comes out of my two front speakers. Center speaker and the two back speakers are dead silent.

I don't understand why, or what I'm doing wrong. I also can't select the "speaker fill" option to copy the stereo audio to the back speakers, or enable DTS connect on my digital output because it asks for 5.1 speaker configuration and I can only do that on the laptop's speakers or for the headset (analogue) jack.


----------



## Delphium (Nov 29, 2014)

Music unless up-scaled via the media player app of your choice will remain in stereo and only come out the front 2 speakers. This is how mine works and how I expect it to work.
Most music player programs tend to have an option or a 3rd party plugin that will allow you to upscale to 5.1.
Example, Winamp + Matrix Mixer output plugin.

Movies if they have multiple channels, should have SPDIF/Digital pass through mode, which would send the raw dts/dd signal of the movie to the speakers digital decoder.
Also be sure to select the correct audio track with movies as some have multiple audio channels for which the default may be the stereo channel.
If a movie is in Stereo then MPC-HCE has an internal filter audio switcher that allows you to again setup a speaker matrix to channels of your choice.

Games, some games require you select a 5.1 configuration while inside the game, others should auto detect from windows.


----------



## Chaython (Dec 12, 2014)

- OS Windows 8/10 64bit
- Motherboard GA-Z97N-Wifi
- HD Audio Controller Hardware ID
- HD Audio Codec Hardware ID
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2807&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2807&SUBSYS_80860101

All the enhancements etc appear, but none of them do anything. I've tried original and alternative methods


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 13, 2014)

2bad said:


> Unfortunately, usually Windows PUMA (Protected User Mode Audio) will check the digital signature of the user-mode DLL and will refuse to play ("Failed to play test tone"),
> even so, PUMA will only re-verify the DLL signature after a system restart.



Hi.   just recently registered here.
Worked around that by adding this important registry entry in Registry Editor:
Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio"
add "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to *1*.
This will allow unsigned audio processing object [APO] DLL files to be used in Vista/7/8.

*Very important step* to do *before* installing any modded Realtek audio drivers.  If for some reason that entry is not there in RegEdit, insert it there.


----------



## Ruben Portier (Dec 16, 2014)

erpguy53 said:


> Hi.   just recently registered here.
> Worked around that by adding this important registry entry in Registry Editor:
> Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio"
> add "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to *1*.
> ...



I am very sorry to say that this method does not work, for me. Could you please be a bit more specific?
What I did: I first did exactly as you told us: create the new DWORD (32-bit) key in the Windows register (using regedit). Then I installed the Realtek driver R 2.73 and replaced the file *RTKVHD64.sys* in C:/Windows/system32/drivers/ after installation and reboot.

After replacing that file and rebooting I still get the error where Windows does not load the driver because it is not signed (I need to be in testing mode). Your explanation does not work or I am doing something wrong. I would love to hear more about this because I hate the use of testing mode and the watermark.

Thanks!


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 17, 2014)

Ruben Portier said:


> I am very sorry to say that this method does not work, for me. Could you please be a bit more specific?
> What I did: I first did exactly as you told us: create the new DWORD (32-bit) key in the Windows register (using regedit). Then I installed the Realtek driver R 2.73 and replaced the file *RTKVHD64.sys* in C:/Windows/system32/drivers/ after installation and reboot.
> 
> After replacing that file and rebooting I still get the error where Windows does not load the driver because it is not signed (I need to be in testing mode). Your explanation does not work or I am doing something wrong. I would love to hear more about this because I hate the use of testing mode and the watermark.
> ...



Press F8 while booting and select disable driver signature enforcement - hope that helps.


----------



## Ruben Portier (Dec 17, 2014)

Laurijan said:


> Press F8 while booting and select disable driver signature enforcement - hope that helps.



I am aware of this method but I don't want to use testing mode with driver signing disables.


----------



## mago (Dec 20, 2014)

I have this mobo

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dh55tc.html

It says it has this realtek codec

http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=141

Where it says it has s/pdif out output, although it doesn't have that yellow line out jack.

So far i didn't had luck with the cracked driver, still haven't tried test mode, but im wondering if i should keep trying since im not sure if its for my realtek. So, is this going to work for me? 

and im thinking on buying this

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045JHJSS/?tag=tec06d-20


You think is a good idea? 


Thanks guys.


----------



## Delphium (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi, do you have a SPDIF output connected to your motherboards header?
According to pages 11-13 here - http://downloadmirror.intel.com/18505/eng/DH55TC_TechProdSpec.pdf

Once you have a header module connected then you should be able to use the 5.1 from the realtek.

As for the Xonar DG, I guess it depends what you have in mind use wise for the system, the DG does not support Dobly Digital Live  or DTS live encoding which is required for playing games in 5.1, without this games will simply run in 2 channel stereo over digital output, try the Xonar DX for DD/DTS live encoding support

Movies however with a 5.1 encoded audio track can be passed out directly to a digital amp for proper 5.1 decoding.


----------



## mago (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. 

I have no header module connected in my mobo, what should i buy? i did a search on some online stores, but i don't think that what i found is what i need, just some cables similar to this

http://images.computeraudiophile.com/graphics/2010/0208/IMG_0078.JPG


For my system, i bought 5.1 speakers, and when trying to improve my sound configuration on windows and looking for tips on internet,  i ended here and also thought on upgrading the sound card, so i can really appreciate the speakers. 

I didn't know what the "live" thing on Dolby or DTS meant until your reply and reading on wikipedia lol, i just knew that i don't have a Dolby or DTS option and that i want that. 

So yes, my main use would be for movies,  i watched one with 5.1 days ago, and sound was good on all speakers, but i guess since i don't have the module or sound card, im not really getting that 5.1 right? 

Based on you reply, getting the DX for $20-30usd more i think, seems a good investment, but if im going to invest more, do you know a better option? I thought on the Xonar DG, because has good reviews and price, but maybe is something better than the Xonar DX in the same price range?

Thanks


----------



## Delphium (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi, if all you intend to use it for is movies, then the basic and modded realtek drivers will pass the digitally encoded audio track to the amp using SPDIF, once of cause you have said cable such as that example in the pic you linked to.

If you wish to go the dedicated route, then the Asus Xonar D2X is also a good card, but it is 3x the price of the DX, both of which support Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect/Live, avoid however the DG and the DGX as these do not support this feature.

When using digital out the quality of the soundcard is less important so a cheap card may do like the DX, as the sound processing is offloaded to the digital amp/receiver


----------



## mago (Dec 26, 2014)

you know about the DSX?  my english is not perfect, but i understood in the description that also supports DTS

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TMZ1MY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Delphium (Dec 26, 2014)

Here is a the low down on the Xonar range...
The DSX is a good card, tho it supports only DTS connect, the D2X support both DTS and DDL.

```
Model         Interface         Dolby Live         DTS Connect
D1               PCI                Yes                 No
DG               PCI                No                  No
DS               PCI                No                  Yes
D2/PM            PCI                Yes                 Yes
DX               PCI-E              Yes                 No
D2X              PCI-E              Yes                 Yes
DGX              PCI-E              No                  No
DSX              PCI-E              No                  Yes
Xense            PCI-E              Yes                 No
```

I have a Xonar DX myself which work with optical Dolby Digital Live, however I prefer to use the Realtek optical with DTS as the Realtek can support both DDL and DTS, I find the DTS to be a bit richer in sound, likely due to the way its encoded.


----------



## mago (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you very much for your help Delphium!


----------



## matthewrex (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello all,

Following this tutorial (http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=391553), I've managed to get this working. It's insanely complex, but I have working DTS 5.1 audio in Far Cry 4! The only issue I'm having now is that every time I restart, the driver becomes unusable due to the Windows Driver Signing nonsense, even when it's running in test mode.

The only way I've been able to get it working again is by rebooting via the Windows Startup settings_(http://www.howtogeek.com/167723/how...8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/) _and doing this every time is kind of a pain. Does anyone have any hints about a better way to do this? The Realtek drivers have like 30-40 files, and I'm not sure signing them with DSEO will actually fix it...


----------



## Delphium (Dec 28, 2014)

matthewrex, stick windows in test mode, uninstall all existing realtek drivers, install these... https://www.sendspace.com/file/e5tmix
You will need to remain in test mode for the drivers to work.
If it works you shall be able to select DTS Connect and Dolby Digital Live from the Realtek control/audio panel.

Good Luck


----------



## galneon (Dec 31, 2014)

Is there a reason DDL/DTSI doesn't work with an ALC1150 under Win7/8/8.1?  I have an X99 board with licensed DTS Interactive support, but it's broken and it appears I'm not alone.  It outputs 2.0 when activated.  I've found other threads with ALC1150 owners who report the same, with both officially licensed motherboards and with unlocked support.  When testing in the control panel, it doesn't even attempt to output the other channels.  My AVR detects it and locks onto it like a typical 5.1 stream, but it's strictly stereo.

I had working DDL/DTSI with an XFI card in the past (under Windows 7).  Now, because of an unrelated problem with HDMI audio, I can't even fall back on the shoddy compromise of sending real-time encoded 5.1 DTS/DDL to my 7.1 system in order to enjoy positional audio in games.  It seems the ALC1150 is quite broken in the way that matters to me the most.  If this is driver-related, and it probably is, it's been broken for a long time to go untreated...  I miss my 889.

Edit:

OK, I took the 2.71 stock driver installer and added in 2.71 M1 drivers and it's working perfectly now.  DDL and DTSC both work.  To reiterate, this is an 8.1 x64 X99 system with ALC1150.

The DTSC test tone only playing 2.0 in the Sound CPL actually meant nothing and I understand why it happens now. Selectiong SPDIF as default device forces the Windows speaker setting to 2.0, and while the test tone only plays two channels when set to DTSC/DDL, games with proper APIs utilize all 5.1 channels.  This is the nature of the way Realtek handles real-time encoding.  On a Creative chipset, when you wish to use DTSC/DDL you specify analog as the default output device.  When enabled, DTSC/DDL is rerouted through the analog device so that the sound CPL and games with inflexible audio APIs utilize your specified Windows speaker configuration.

Unless the game allows you to select a speaker configuration or has proper detection (ie. it doesn't simple ask Windows default device speaker setting), it will default to stereo (2.0).  So far OpenAL/Rapture3D games I've tested are working and XAudio2 games that rely on control panel setting are failing.  The former group includes the STALKER series and Unreal Tournament 3, and the latter includes The Vanishing of Ethan Carter and RAGE.  This is a flaw with certain APIs (namely XAudio2 but likely some others, I fear) which Creative works around (probably unintentionally--as if Creative, the murderers of Aureal3D, would do good on purpose ).  The Realtek application of DTSC/DDL isn't necessarily flawed as the fault lies with the flawed API (XAudio2), but I wish it utilized the reroute workaround for the sake of compatibility, even if it's an unorthodox hack.

I realize I'm talking to myself at this point, but what's worse than a person like me saying "Oh, I figured out my problem!" without offering a solution?  When someone comes across the thread searching for solutions they'll find a post with a hidden solution.  So here's a hex edit workaround to force 5.1 DDL detection in XAudio2:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...48f4-b08b-9946700763fe?rtAction=1400505261779

Note that on a newer version of XAudio2 detection seems to be fixed.  Far Cry 3, for example, correctly detects DDL and doesn't require the corresponding XAudio2 DLL be hex-edited.  I suggest only hex editing the older XAudio2 DLLs that you know are afflicted.  If I spend much time on this and have enough games installed at the moment to properly test (~800 should do, no?), I'll provide a list of XAudio2 versions and if they're afflicted with shoddy detection or not.


----------



## mago (Jan 3, 2015)

Well my Asus DS arrived today, it has good sound, but lol noob me, my speakers don't have SPDIF anyways so the DS isn't encoding to dts... i found that there are decoders for SPDIF to analog, but i only find with RCA outputs, you know if there are for 3.5mm jacks? The speakers im using are the logitech z506 they are 5.1, but im still not getting true dts right?


----------



## galneon (Jan 3, 2015)

mago said:


> Well my Asus DS arrived today, it has good sound, but lol noob me, my speakers don't have SPDIF anyways so the DS isn't encoding to dts... i found that there are decoders for SPDIF to analog, but i only find with RCA outputs, you know if there are for 3.5mm jacks? The speakers im using are the logitech z506 they are 5.1, but im still not getting true dts right?



Run them analog.  If analog 5.1 (or 7.1) was possible for my situation, I'd use that instead of DTSI/DDL SPDIF for all but bit-streaming of native DTS/DD content (such as in movies).  I wouldn't bitstream to my AVR for improved sound quality over analog, but just to simplify the PC side setup so I wouldn't have to decode on the PC.  DTSI and DDL are just mediocre workarounds, mostly useful for gamers who have an AVR with no analog multi-channel inputs.  Only use DTSI/DDL if you must or if you somehow have the world's noisiest analog outputs (you don't) where DTSI/DDL might actually sound better.

Unless you have an AVR which can decode DTS/DD, just forgot about SPDIF.  Sending DTSI/DDL to an AVR over SPDIF when the content is already natively encoded DTS/DD is absolutely pointless.

Edit: I don't mean to be mean, but after reading your earlier posts, I see no reason for you to use DTSI/DDL at all.  Your new soundcard might have quieter analog outs than your onboard chipset and therefore may theoretically sound better, I don't know, but if you only bought it for DTSI/DDL, I'd consider sending it back because you have no use for it.  Delphium did not steer you wrong considering the information he had.  I think he was under the impression you had an AVR with digital input.  An AVR is necessary to decode the DTS signal, if it comes from a movie's soundtrack or from a real-time encoded bitstream like DTSI or DDL.


----------



## mago (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for your reply galneon, and no, you were not mean and neither delphium steer me wrong. as i said im a noob on this and i just thought that DTS/DD and SPDIF were (are?) better than the current audio i have and i aimed to get that.


----------



## galneon (Jan 3, 2015)

mago said:


> Thanks for your reply galneon, and no, you were not mean and neither delphium steer me wrong. as i said im a noob on this and i just thought that DTS/DD and SPDIF were (are?) better than the current audio i have and i aimed to get that.



You watched that movie with a 5.1 soundtrack and it sounded good to you (your PC decoded the DTS/DD so an analog signal could be sent to your speakers), so it looks like you're all set for your purposes, and if you did want to do some gaming ever, your 5.1 analog connection beats my 5.1 SPDIF connection any day   Your new card probably has better analog outs than the onboard chipset.  Looks like you're good now.


----------



## Delphium (Jan 3, 2015)

galneon said:


> Delphium did not steer you wrong considering the information he had.  I think he was under the impression you had an AVR with digital input.  An AVR is necessary to decode the DTS signal, if it comes from a movie's soundtrack or from a real-time encoded bitstream like DTSI or DDL.



This is spot on, mago first suggested he had a mobo with a missing SPDIF header he was looking to use, and given this thread is predominately providing support for those who wish to use 5.1 over SPDIF to an AVR using a Realtek device, I had indeed assumed that mago had an AVR/digital speakers.

Just to be clear mago, if you are intending to use analog audio cables rather than the digital, then the Realtek device using the manufacture provided drivers would work in 5.1 mode, this would be configured in the Realtek control panel or the windows audio device properties, this would of cause mean converting the mic(pink) and line(blue) inputs to outputs (handled by the Realtek drivers) which could be an issue if you wish to use 5.1 and have a microphone plugged in at the same time, although easy to overcome with a usb mic.

So you could have achieved what you were looking to do without the Xonar DS, mago, however the Xonar DS does have better SNR ratios 107db vs 97db for Realtek and of cause also has various other features that you may find useful in the future, including the ability to provide 5.1 output and still have a mic connected should you need and of cause it has native DTS digital output for any digital/AVR system you may upgrade to in the future without the need of having to put windows into driver test mode.


----------



## soulweaverr (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello there Delphium and everyone!, i have a few interesting questions  and confusing at the same time,  i got this skullcandy 7.1 headphones  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C2B355W/?tag=tec06d-20   as a christmas gift, and i have a lenovoy510p laptop which has DDL 5.1 support through the realktek  optical audio out, i also got a mini Toslink converter to plug the  optical cable in the laptop through the 3.5 jack, now here comes the problem, i do not have 7.1 support in the realtek audio manager, will these unlocked driver allow me to enable  7.1 in realteak audio manager and hear 7.1 though  though the SPDIF (only if the track is decoded  right?). And..... if wanted to play games with 7.1 surround sound  is there any usb decoder 7.1 for a laptop? would one of this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y0ERRO/?tag=tec06d-20  do the job? and if so.... since it states 7.1 analog , would i still need to plug the cable though the Toslink with the mini adapter in the 3.5 jack ? just an aux 3.5? directly though  the standar toslink?     I know there are many questions in there, so anythign you might be able to answear will be incredibly appreciated and sorry!


----------



## Gunjindude (Jan 11, 2015)

I am trying to work out how to get DDL working with a PX51 wireless 5.1 headset (which accepts optical input only) on an ASRock H87 Pro4 which has:
1) 7.1 ALC892 chipset/codec
2) no optical nor any other form of HD Audio out on the m/b back plate
3) HD Audio via the case front audio jacks connected to the HDA m/b connector

My questions are:
a) Would I be able to get full DDL via the front HD Audio out using a digital coaxial to optical converter? (e.g. http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003OSUXO8/?tag=tec053-21) 
b) are there any other solutions for getting DDL via an optical connection from this m/b? It has a 2 pin optical out m/b connector but I cannot find anything that will connect to it...

Thanks!


----------



## Delphium (Jan 13, 2015)

Gunjindude said:


> I am trying to work out how to get DDL working with a PX51 wireless 5.1 headset (which accepts optical input only) on an ASRock H87 Pro4 which has:
> 1) 7.1 ALC892 chipset/codec
> 2) no optical nor any other form of HD Audio out on the m/b back plate
> 3) HD Audio via the case front audio jacks connected to the HDA m/b connector
> ...


According to the manual for your motherboard you have a SPDIF header on the motherboard - manual - ftp://europe.asrock.com/manual/H87%20Pro4.pdf page 10&11, header number 22.
To which you should be able to then connect a SPDIF connector bracket to the header, such as one of these for example - http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=spdif+bracket


----------



## Gunjindude (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you very much Delphium. I searched for something like this but clearly was using the wrong terminology as I found nothing. Now I just need to find this on sale in the uk...


----------



## Delphium (Jan 13, 2015)

soulweaverr said:


> Hello there Delphium and everyone!, i have a few interesting questions  and confusing at the same time,  i got this skullcandy 7.1 headphones  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C2B355W/?tag=tec06d-20   as a christmas gift, and i have a lenovoy510p laptop which has DDL 5.1 support through the realktek  optical audio out, i also got a mini Toslink converter to plug the  optical cable in the laptop through the 3.5 jack, now here comes the problem, i do not have 7.1 support in the realtek audio manager, will these unlocked driver allow me to enable  7.1 in realteak audio manager and hear 7.1 though  though the SPDIF (only if the track is decoded  right?). And..... if wanted to play games with 7.1 surround sound  is there any usb decoder 7.1 for a laptop? would one of this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y0ERRO/?tag=tec06d-20  do the job? and if so.... since it states 7.1 analog , would i still need to plug the cable though the Toslink with the mini adapter in the 3.5 jack ? just an aux 3.5? directly though  the standar toslink?     I know there are many questions in there, so anythign you might be able to answear will be incredibly appreciated and sorry!



Unfortunately I am unable to tell exactly what Realtek audio chipset is used in the laptop.
According to the DDL specification it supports up to 5.1, with Dolby Digital Plus providing the support for 7.1, you could try setting the speaker configuration in windows to 7.1 and then enable DDL mode and see what happens, but this is untested waters for me, my guess is that you will only get 5.1 from games using the headphones when using SPDIF due to the limitation of DDL.


----------



## rkk (Jan 19, 2015)

Would it be possible to unlock the 3.84 drivers too? When I use the modified DLL with 3.84 driver, the Realtek interface doesn't seem to have anything unlocked, and the only way to use DDL/DTS Interactive is by going to Windows Audio Manager and enable it from there but it outputs in STEREO.

Now I installed 2.71 drivers DDL/DTS Interactive is working correctly (And in 5.1) but all the other inputs are screwed. When I plug in my headphones, I can hear the sound in my headphones and the laptop speakers at the same time. I cannot plugin any analog 5.1 speakers anymore, as the laptop speakers never turn off. XiFi MB3 is not working with the 3.71 drivers neither.

Is there any possibility to have the modified drivers updated? Or any workaround to have the input detection fixed and the laptop speakers muted when I plug in any analog input?


----------



## joarma (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, i have a motherboard asus m4a785t-m with optical output, i'd like to have the dts dolby sound but i can't install the driver, it seems the audio chipset in this board is VIA, is there any way i can get the "hack"? i also found a forum where some users were modifying the bios so the board can use dts connect, but the forum was in portuguese, very old and abandoned, if there's no chance to get the dolby dts sound in this board what is the cheapest sound card to do so? thanks.


----------



## Mir Aun (Jan 22, 2015)

I have Acer Aspire e15..
my Realtek Codec is ALC283
the thing is .. Ihave windows 8.1 and the Bass is very low.. i did what this thread shows but my driver stopped working..
i have another laptop that also acer with the same Realtek soundcard. ALC27. something but it has better bass and volume than this laptop..
Is Anybody there can help me with it??
i need better sound and bass :/


----------



## accolon (Jan 27, 2015)

I've successfully installed the drivers but have now this strange problem.

When playing music from Deezer via Internet Explorer all works just fine with both DDL and DTS but when doing the same via Chrome I only get sound from the subwoofer. What might be the cause of this?


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm happy to report I was able to enable DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE and DTS Connect on msi GT72 2QE Dominator pro powered by Realtek on board sound ALC892.
AMAZING thing you can switch from DTS connect to Dolby Digital Live on flay by selecting which one you want to use ..absolutely MAGNIFICENT . Looks like my SB Omni 5.1 got hard competition 
I'm using DIGITAL out from the combined Headphone/DIGITAL 3.5 Optical port ..ofc you need a special cable or 3.5 to Optical ADAPTER I'm using BELKIN Digital optical cable + Adapter http://www.rightent.com/images/CAB00058.jpg like this one . It is connected via Logitech 5450 Surround Speaker system ..sound is absolutely amazing .


----------



## ishtangli (Feb 14, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good USB sound card that supports this hack or outright supports DTS Connect


----------



## Chaython (Feb 17, 2015)

Is there anyway to unlock the newest realtek driver? The newest Windows 10 preview doesn't allow optional updates, and forces all the "newest" drivers...
It auto installs R3.94


----------



## rkk (Feb 17, 2015)

Is the thread dead? Has development stopped on this? There are no updates since Feb 27, 2014.
Any news from the Devs? @2bad still there?


----------



## thomaz (Feb 19, 2015)

im using winxp sp3 and alc888 on an intel dq67sw.

this is how it looks like:
http://abload.de/img/alc888_hackopupw.jpg

1. when i press the dolby headphone button while dts interactive or dolby digital live is enabled channels completeley get crazy. for example center comes out from front left.
2. im not able to enable any kind of 2.0 upmix like dolby prologic ii or dts neo pc

here is a picture of original drivers with a dts connect / neo pc gigabyte board:
http://abload.de/img/gigabyte_dtsconnect9mu8j.jpg
with the original "clean" drivers i must click the dts neo pc button and when its red it works.

on the unlocked drivers i dont have a dts neo pc button.
only the window to change the dts neo pc settings but no option to enable it.

i think there must be more unlocked/hacked

any help ?


----------



## Commander Data (Feb 19, 2015)

Like rkk said, has there been any news, especially on the ALC1150 front? 

I was able to get this working just fine on my old eVGA 780i (Realtek ALC888 chipset), Win7-64 using the 2.71 drivers and unlocked dll using my Logitech Z5500 in 5.1 audio system (tested in movies, games, and control panel).  This was for both DTS and DD using optical cable.  Games that look to Windows to determine speaker configuration all worked perfectly in dts 5.1.  VLC also sent dts/DD perfectly to receiver and everybody was happy.

Now with my msi Z87-GD65 Gaming board with Realtek ALC1150 chipset, I can't get more than 2 channels from either digital connector (as others have reported).  Going through the same install procedure, dts and Dolby Digital are now options in the sound setup and also shown on my Z5500's display when sound is being played.  However, sound tests are stereo, games are stereo, movies are stereo - everything is stereo.  I can hear 5.1 dts/DD when I use the "test" in the digital > properties > supported formats panel (and the default drivers) as well as watching dts/DD movies using VLC.  Other boards (Gigabyte) have the DTS Connect / DD feature and I'm sure that the ALC1150 chipset can do it....

Sooooo, the big question is, does anybody have or know where I can beg, borrow, or steal an unlocked RTKVHD64.sys driver for the ALC1150 chipset?  That seems to be what is needed to "fix" the ALC1150's problem for boards that didn't license it.

Otherwise, it's a bunch of analog cables and sssssome hissssss....


----------



## phantomkhan (Feb 20, 2015)

maksimlya said:


> Hi, registered just to reply here. Confirmed the unlocked drivers to be working on my asus maximus vi hero motherboard with alc1150 on R2.73 8.1 64-bit version.
> So far it seems to be fully working with my phillips hts3538 dolby home theater(optical in). thanks alot to the publisher. cheers.



Hey man, im thinking on getting the same motherboard you have, the Asus Maximus VI HERO with ACL1150 for a new PC build. And I'll be connecting it to my receiver for 5.1 surround. You seem to have overcome the impossibility of getting the hacked DDL drivers to work for the ACL1150. I was thinking if you could update me since its been long since u last posted here. Should I get the motherboard then? Is it easy to get the hacked drivers to work for DDL on this motherboard? And will it work on Windows7? or win8 only? Thanks man!


----------



## karlfranz (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi, I was searching internet and found this page, honestly I havn't read all 19 pages so sorry if I missed something 

I have MSI H97 Gaiming 3 MB with ALC 1150 and of course DD live is not available (Running W7x64) I did little experimenting and here is what I did at the end:

1. Uninstall drivers

2. Install "64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_R273-[Guru3D.com]" from, here:
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/realtek_hd_audio_2_73_driver_download.html
PS. I tried this with R2.75 and it didn't work

3. Downloaded (DIRECT LINK TO FILE !!!):
http://www33.zippyshare.com/d/72729438/658506/Unlocked R2.75.7z

4.Using DSEO I singed RTKVHD64.sys

5. Went to safe mode and raplaced RTKVHD64.sys in system32/drivers with singed one.

6. reboot.

And it almost worked....

In options DD Live 5.1 is now available but for some reasons signal for rear speakers is send to side channel and my Z-5500 merged it with front channel (center works but rear speakers ale silent)

At this moment I have no idea how to make it work, I think problem is outdated "RTKVHD64.sys" driver but I'm not 100% sure.

Not sure what I will do now but I'm thinking about getting Creative Sound Blaster Z, in some unspecified future, low on $ right now.


Update:
I've also tested R2.71 and it didn't worked for me. It was actually worse, front center didn't work.


----------



## TheMaster (Feb 26, 2015)

Does it make any difference using this drivers for Z-2300 speakers ? One thing i noticed from XFI Platinium is the volume is lower compared to it to achieve the same volume i need to turn the speakers louder.

Btw, i have Maximus Gene VI ALC1150

Thanks.


----------



## thomaz (Feb 27, 2015)

can anybody make windows xp x86 and x64 versions with "dolby digital live", "dts interactive" *AND* "dolby prologic" and "dts neo" ?
in the *R2.71 M1* dolby prologic and dts neo are not unlocked!


----------



## strelok-ac (Feb 28, 2015)

This mod is awesome, it work good at ALC662. Have another question, can you please unlock dolby advanced audio v2? Becourse at win8 dolby aa2 standalone driver not working, Gamespirit's realtek mod sound quality realy poor...


----------



## GeLork (Mar 5, 2015)

I want to put together a new system, but the audio codec they ROG SupremeFX Formula 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
Tell whether its method presented in this topic? Mean support DDL and DTS.


----------



## Danpil (Mar 8, 2015)

I have the same problem as karlfranz. Signal for rear speakers is send to side channel. Has anyone solved this problem?


----------



## dellypoop26 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great, DDL and DTS works on my GT72QE and UD5H-z77 board. 
The only thing I can't seem to get working is the DTS:Neo Music mode slider. I am connected thru optical. Any advice?


----------



## predprey (Mar 15, 2015)

*Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 64 bit - R2.75 M1:*
http://rghost.net/8g7fkgzgx

made using R2.75 as base. only bothered with 64-bit since it's for personal use.

Thanks to *2bad* for original modified drivers.


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks predpray your dll fixed my Realtek Audio Manager connection panel within the manager wih is AWESOME now I can map laptop speakers and DYNAUDIO and DIGITAL at same time , however it doesn't work wih R2.75 drivers correctly (or any other newer release ) in my case only R2.73 in combination with your DLL works correct and without a glitch . DTS and DDLive both are available for selection within Audio Manager DEFAULT FORMAT section , while with R.75+your DLL or the original one for that matter it is not available .


----------



## predprey (Mar 22, 2015)

so 2bad's R2.73 dll with R2.73 driver does not have the connection panel? i don't know why is that so as i only ported the same modifcations in 2bad's R2.73 dll  to R2.75's dll. i have DTS and DDLive available for selection though..., i only can't seem to activate DTS Neo: for DIGITAL. but since it works perfectly for you with 2.73 driver i guess it's fine? since 2.75 only added support for new audio codecs (and maybe some other audio enhancements? i.e. SRS Surround, which aren't activated in these modified drivers).


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 23, 2015)

predprey said:


> so 2bad's R2.73 dll with R2.73 driver does not have the connection panel? i don't know why is that so as i only ported the same modifcations in 2bad's R2.73 dll  to R2.75's dll. i have DTS and DDLive available for selection though..., i only can't seem to activate DTS Neo: for DIGITAL. but since it works perfectly for you with 2.73 driver i guess it's fine? since 2.75 only added support for new audio codecs (and maybe some other audio enhancements? i.e. SRS Surround, which aren't activated in these modified drivers).



Well it does have the connection panel only wrong mapped . It hows 2 inputs  instead of 4 + 1 Digital as it should be . Your modified DLL fixed this at least for me but strange as it is it works correctly only in combination with R73 driver set .
I don't know what is so different between R73 and R75 and why it works flawless with 73 and with 75 doesn't .
What I noticed in 75 when you go to Realtek manager DEFAULT FORMAT TAB dts and dolby are missing the last shown value for selection is 24bit 192000hz so its obvious it wont work .  
My onboard Realtek is ALC892 (msi GT72 2QE Dominator pro)


----------



## predprey (Mar 23, 2015)

can't help you there as i barely understood the machine code modified. but as said you aren't missing out if you use 2.73.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 23, 2015)

I cannot stress how good it is to use the Dolby drivers..
It IS a vast improvement.


----------



## CMD_LINE (Mar 24, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> I cannot stress how good it is to use the Dolby drivers..
> It IS a vast improvement.



Which Dolby Driver are you referring to?


----------



## CMD_LINE (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe some of us could get together online and work this stuff out and make a release for people? I did engineering in College so figuring out the Hex shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 24, 2015)

CMD_LINE said:


> Which Dolby Driver are you referring to?


I guess pcee?
and I installed the Home Theater.
Just being able to perma-equalize is nice.


----------



## mkanet (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't believe people are even messing with that whole driver signing business.  It's not worth it, especially since it leaves your system vulnerable AND end up with an ugly watermark on your Windows desktop.  I read even the watermark removal tool causes problems on your system..

The solution is to use the dll (alternate method) correctly.

Also, with the below method, you don't even need to change back the dll to the original DLL, it will use the unlocked one without complaining (I'm guessing due to the DisableProTectedAudioDG registry setting).

All you need to do is:

1.  Download the Realtek 2.71 driver and replace it's DLL(s) with the unlocked ones from the first post of this thread (Alternate method).  Also, right click the unlocked dll file, under the General tab, click on "Unblock", then hit "Apply".

2. Then, Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio"
add "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to *1*.

3.  Finally run the Setup.exe for the driver you downloaded (and replaced it's appropriate dll).   it will ask you if you want to install an unsigned driver, just say "Yes".  It will automatically uninstall any Realtek driver you have and install your hacked driver.  Only needs one automatic reboot.

That's it!

Both DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live option are selectable and work as intended.

PS:  I tested this on Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit.


----------



## mkanet (Mar 26, 2015)

Did 2bad disappear for good?  Although, I have everything working under Windows 8.1 using the unlocked dll, it would be nice if there were updated unlocked DLLs for version 2.75.


----------



## predprey (Mar 26, 2015)

*Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 64 bit - R2.75 M1:*
http://rghost.net/8g7fkgzgx
*
Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 64 bit - R2.75 A1:*
http://rghost.net/8LJCkFHyS

Thanks to *2bad* for original modified drivers. Made using R2.75 original files.

As stated by *mkanet*, i could only get the alternative method working after adding the "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" registry key. tested working just as fine as R2.73 M1. I second *mkanet*'s opinion to use this instead of enabling test mode with the first method.

1. Just disable driver signature enforcement from advanced startup when installing
2. After installation, go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to *1.*
3. Restart normally.

To test if Dolby PL2 is working you can play music from WMP. Alternatively, if you're using chrome, launch with the "*--try-supported-channel-layouts*" parameter, and play some videos or music on the web.
DTS Neo: still can't seem to work, anyone who knows how to use it pls reply.

There are audio suites which include upmixing along with other enhancements too (i.e. Dolby Home Theater, DTS Ultra PC) as *Schmuckley* suggested, but audio purists might want to keep away from them. You can find them below. I'm not sure if they include DTS Connect and DDL but if they don't I would guess using one of the modified dlls here should enable them. Do note that the X-FI MB3 activator has been flagged been as a trojan by many antiviruses though.

```
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/community/threads/realtek-soundmax-modds-sb-x-fi-mb-1-2.209050/page-26#post-1498825
http://www.portugal-tech.pt/showthread.php?t=2153
http://www.portugal-tech.pt/showthread.php?t=1194
```


----------



## Amazo (Mar 28, 2015)

My PC is connected via optical cable to the HT (ALC892). 
Default output format is Dolby Digital Live 5.1.

Audio of any movie file plays 5.1 in  VLC and MPC.

Audio of games with native 5.1 plays in 5.1.

MP3 files are perfectly converted to 5.1 because Dolby Prologic II is enabled in Realtek CP.


But stereo audio from Chrome, Firefox, old games and other programs only outputs in the 2 front speakers.


What do I have to do to make Dolby Prologic automatically convert any stereo audio to 5.1 in Windows?


Sorry for my poor English.


----------



## predprey (Mar 28, 2015)

@Amazo
AFAIK as stated above, for chrome you can add "*--try-supported-channel-layouts*" to its shortcut parameters. The problem seems to be that Dolby PLII upmix to 5.1 only if the source output is 2.1. I'm guessing chrome outputs 5.1 by default so Dolby PLII determines that it does not need to upmix it. If possible, you could try forcing the other programs to do the same and see if it works. You could also try installing audio suites, like Dolby Home Theater, as they seem to upmix regardless of output channel configuration.


----------



## CMD_LINE (Mar 28, 2015)

For us using 3 cables of analog to get the 5.1, what is going to be our best driver option?

Right now I just went ahead and installed Asus Maximus VII's news Realtech HD 2.75 which for the first time, doesnt have anything broken. The sound studio works in it, which with some tweaking almost sounds like the cyrstalizer from soundblaster and with the bass boost, I can make it actually make rap sound like rap.... somewhat....

I have to use matrix style channel mixers to get the audio to do what I want. All I want is the @#$@@#@# ... @#$@@@.... Audio to do what it should... A 2.1 audio source, should put 2.1 on and when it sees the 2 back or side speakers, copy the 2 front channels EXACTLY to the back.

If you used the CMSS or whatever from soundblaster products and cant get your music to do what you want, get foobar and then download the CHANNEL MIXER. Turn it to 6 channel and tell it to use the sub. Then till it to copy the audio instead of mixing.

For Codecs... if using CCCP's latest beta, they have gone back to FFMPG or what ever the open source codec is. It has a Matrix Mixer, so you can put a 1 where you want the audio to come out...


----------



## predprey (Mar 28, 2015)

@CMD_LINE
IIRC, there should be a speaker fill option in the speaker enhancements tab, perhaps that's what you're looking for?
I don't really think there is a "best" driver option. I just prefer to have the newest update for drivers. As for stuff like Dolby HT and Soundblaster, it's really up to personal preference, since audio artifacts can become more evident from such SFX. Personally, I do have a ZXR and I use it most of the time.


----------



## Danpil (Mar 28, 2015)

Amazo said:


> But stereo audio from Chrome, Firefox, old games and other programs only outputs in the 2 front speakers.


For You Tube and other music from the net, I use the Internet Explorel. And the sound is excellent on all speakers


----------



## Tatsumak (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi folks, first of all I wanna thanks to *2bad* and all the people of this thread for the contribution and information I have learned here.

I installed the drivers from first page (*2bad*) and worked like a charm for me. So I've seen the version 2.75 from *predpray* and I've decided to change. For me everything have worked 5.1 except the videos on pc. Even youtube and music from internet (using chrome) works. Since I haven't changed nothing, except the driver version, could someone please help me to make it works again?

In resume, my videos with 2ch were "emulated" to 5.1ch (all speakers), and now is only on the speakers front (L/R).


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 2, 2015)

Tatsumak said:


> Hi folks, first of all I wanna thanks to *2bad* and all the people of this thread for the contribution and information I have learned here.
> 
> I installed the drivers from first page (*2bad*) and worked like a charm for me. So I've seen the version 2.75 from *predpray* and I've decided to change. For me everything have worked 5.1 except the videos on pc. Even youtube and music from internet (using chrome) works. Since I haven't changed nothing, except the driver version, could someone please help me to make it works again?
> 
> In resume, my videos with 2ch were "emulated" to 5.1ch (all speakers), and now is only on the speakers front (L/R).



Thats the trick here , that's why only R2.73 or 71 works properly as it fully enables DTS INTERACTIVE and DolbyDigital Live which do all the upconversions from 2.0 to 5.1 , ie music or movies that has PCM2.0 audio only.
I was battling with this and I came to conclusion it is not only the on DLL that has been replaced from R2.73 it has to be something else too that's why all newer drivers don't work correctly. Until someone finds the link between this "something" and modified DLL we possible will not have a fully operational driver DTS/DDL enabled drives like R2.73/71 , the one who did it (2bad) is inactive as far as I can see.
When you use the DLL from older driver with NEW one what works is DIGITAL OUTPUT and PASS THROUGH but not DTS INTERACTIVE or DDL
I hope you understand there is differences between native 5.1 DTS , 5.1 Dolby Digital , DTS INTERACTIVE and Dolby Digital Live and how the channels are distributed respectively to the standard .


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 2, 2015)

this is how it should work :
if you select DTS Interactive as DEFAULT PROFILE it will always play 5.1 24bit 48Khz regardels of the source 2.0 , DTS , Dolby Digital
if you select DOLBY Digital Live as DEFAULT format it will always play 5.1 16bit 48 Khz regardles of the source 
this two do all the upconversions form one to the selected standard respectively 
when ever you set 2 ch in DEFAULT FORMAT what ever you want in terms of bit rate or KHZ all 2.0 sounds will be played in that order bur DOLBY and DTS will be PASS THROUGH and plays on their native format . this goes for any 5.1 source doesnt matter wha kind of player what matters is the stream .

I like to use as DEFAULT FORMAT  "DTS Interactive" and have everything upconverted to 24bit/48khz regardles of the native streem and format it also has a higher dynamic range then DDL


----------



## Tatsumak (Apr 2, 2015)

@dvojinov 
Thanks, I understand the difference, I was thinking that have another solution because the change of driver, but your explanation made me understand the things. I'll maintain the changes that I have made so far, I only feel differences when watching a movie. If this don't pleases me, I'll change back.


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 2, 2015)

I hope that 2bad will have a look at this forum and do his magic again


----------



## Tatsumak (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know what happened but the 5.1ch in videos worked again. Since my last post, the only thing that I had done was shut down/reboot my pc. Just wanna to share with you guys that its working again like it should.


----------



## predprey (Apr 3, 2015)

AFAIK, DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live are just audio formats for transmission to a receiver. DTS Neo: and Dolby Prologic II are the ones responsible for the upmixing. So even if DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live is activated, it doesn't mean audio is automatically upmixed to 5.1. Only Dolby Prologic II seems to be working in these drivers though.


----------



## spoonhandle (Apr 4, 2015)

predprey said:


> AFAIK, DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live are just audio formats for transmission to a receiver. DTS Neo: and Dolby Prologic II are the ones responsible for the upmixing. So even if DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live is activated, it doesn't mean audio is automatically upmixed to 5.1. Only Dolby Prologic II seems to be working in these drivers though.


That is correct. Just because you have DDL or DTS:I on doesn't make everything output 5.1, it makes everything output Dolby Digital or DTS Digital. The source audio has to be multi-channel for the surround to work. If the source audio is stereo and it's being played over all the speakers, then that is your audio receiver doing that, not DDL/DTS:I


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 4, 2015)

I have to disagree on this  Sponhandle , 
DTS interactive and DolbyDigital Live if working properly will upconvert any 2.0 audio to (simualted) 5.1  on an 5.1 speaker system .
I have my Logitech Z 5450 Decoder set to service mode where I can see on display what stream is played and identified .
When I set as default fomat  DTS INTERCTIVE  , evrything is played 5.1 even from Winamp or Aimp 3.0 and DOLBY DIGITAL BR even if I chose form the BR menu Dolby it will still be played as DTS and this is not done by my Decoder but by the computer and sound card . If I want to to this from my Speaker Decoder ..I can but I have manually to chose from the Speaker System if I select it DIRECT it will take what ever stream is send from the sound card DIGITAL OUTPUT in my case connected with TOS LINK .
However like in many cases when drivers are not set corectly nad DTS INTERACRIVE is shown but doesn't upconvert 2.0 sound to all speaker it means it is actually broken .
In my case when ever I chose any newer driver from 2.73 and just replace modded dll , both DTS interactive and Dolby Digital LIVE doesn't work correctly it doesn't map through all speakers ..keep in mind it is SIMULATED 5.1 you cant get something out form 2.0 if it isn't there but it may be simulated ..some people like it including me many doesn't .
In this case what works is DTS and DOLBY native as pass through so every of this streams will be played respectively to their standards. Tested hundred's of time an I lost count of combinations with modded dlls and new drivers.
However R2.73 and modded dll works perfectly . There is screenshot and explanation about it in pages before .


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 4, 2015)

Something else gents not to mistake "speaker fill" or other software techniques are nothing like DTS:I or DDL . 
DTS:I/DDL will use prediction methods and try to simulate what should be send to Surround speakers and center so you don't have the full audio spectrum on this speakers , you will most likely hear ambiance sound , some of instruments ..ect. Speaker fill is a technick to FILL all speakers with the same contest and it doesn't do any magic .


----------



## spoonhandle (Apr 7, 2015)

Dolby Digital Live is intended for use with games, and requires the game to have multichannel audio. DDL takes the multichannel audio and encodes it as Dolby Digital surround. If the game is stereo it will be encoded as Dolby Digital, but still be stereo unless you then simulate surround (i.e. Dolby Pro Logic) with your receiver.

Directly from Dolby:
"Dolby Digital Live works inside your PC or game console while you play, encoding the 5.1-channel audio in the game's audio engine into a Dolby Digital output bitstream. This makes the audio compatible with all Dolby Digital 5.1 playback systems, including A/V receivers, home-theater-in-a-box (HTiB) systems, and integrated 5.1 speaker systems. It also makes connecting your PC or game console to your home theater easy. All you need is a single S/PDIF connector.

The real-time interactive capabilities of Dolby Digital Live make it ideally suited for games. It reproduces audio cues and effects that remain faithful to the game developer's sound design, and it does so without introducing perceptible delays between the action onscreen and the sound coming from your speakers."


Dolby Digital Live / DTS : I is not necessary on DVDs, Blu-Rays, Netflix (windows 8 Netflix supports Dolby Digital Plus),etc. as the audio is already encoded, you just have to configure your playback software correctly to output the encoded audio and a decoding playback device.

A similar discussion on tomsguide.com from years ago reiterates this:

"Dolby Digital Live encodes any audio stream to Dolby Digital format. *Note, if the source is beyond 5.1, the extra channels are dropped. Also note, no upmixing is performed (2.0 audio encoded using Dolby Digital Live will still output as 2.0 audio, even though the format itself is 5.1; Dolby Pro Logic/CMSS3D can still be used to upmix, however).*

Dolby Digital Live has one purpose: To make a 5.1 stream fit over an optical/coaxial digital connection. (Uncompressed 5.1 audio is too large to fit over a SPDIF connection, where compressed formats like Dolby/DTS are small enough to fit)."

and

"Basically, if a game used 5.1 and digital SPDIF was the connection scheme, only 2.0 would be outputted unless DDL was used, in which case the full 5.1 could be carried over the wire.

*On the other hand, if the game used 2.0 and DDL was used, the output is still 2.0."*

Dolby Digital Live and DTS:I do not upconvert 2.0 audio, all they do is compress the audio in realtime to transmit on S/PDIF to be decoded by a DD or DTS decoder, that's it. However, *since DDL / DTS:I are real time encoding any multichannel audio, if there is a display on the receiver of the active channels, it will always say 5.1 whether the audio is actually 5.1 or not. So while playing stereo music for example, the receiver will still indicate that the source is 5.1 because DDL/DTS:I is enabled.*

If you have any sources that state otherwise, I'm all ears, but until you have a source I'll trust the research and extensive testing that I have done on the matter with various PCs using these modded drivers and receivers that have DTS and DD decoding while playing games


----------



## FM (Apr 11, 2015)

AngelGT said:


> Hi! Previously, I used a modified driver HD.271 + ATI HDMI output H.270 Realtek on the configuration ALC 887 + Radeon HD4870h2 and could play a sound, Dolby DIGITAL llive to hdmi.
> But now I changed my video card HD7950  and can `t install the driver, it does not fit, you need a newer version of which is contained in the Catalyst.
> Please, modify driver AMD HDMI output version 7.12.0.7719 + so that he could work with DDL
> Sorry for my english, translated "Google translator"



This sounds like my current use case - I've got the HD 6950, which does support the old Realtek HDMI driver, and indications in this thread are that it's possible to get DDL through those drivers somehow. It's working no issue directly off the motherboard's TOSLINK, in everything I've tossed it at; I can't seem to get any kind of passthrough working, but the TV's got a Dolby Digital logo right at the front, so I'm assuming it's _supposed_ to decode it (if not passthrough).

In my case, I need Dolby Digital to come into my TV through HDMI, so I can passthrough to the TOSLINK which hooks up to my 7.1 headset decoding the DDL. (This is mostly necessary because I like my wife to be able to watch me play games while also getting surround; unlike, say, the PS3 or PS4, PCs can't seem to output sound to more than one device at a time. Maybe I should test the passthrough with the Wii U (which has no TOSLINK)...) Honestly, if I could get Dolby Digital to hook into the TV's virtual surround, even if I couldn't then take it and bring it over to the TOSLINK reciever, I'd be quite happy!


----------



## Andrewx64 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am stuck at figuring this out again, how should I install this to get my Dolby/DTS working. And give me some steps how to do this. I tried reading other posts i have a MSI G45 Z87 ALC-1150 chip and had it working before I reinstalled windows again. I have TestSigning ON and Integrity disabled. And have DisableProtectedAudioDG=1.  Give me a step by step tutorial I can't seem to get it working.


----------



## Andrewx64 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ok I think I might know my problem I havn't installed any updates for Windows maybe thats why Im getting the Test tone failed.


----------



## predprey (Apr 13, 2015)

Andrewx64 said:


> Ok I think I might know my problem I havn't installed any updates for Windows maybe thats why Im getting the Test tone failed.



Try Method A1:
1. Download 2.75 drivers from Realtek website.
2. Replace file in the official driver with the one here.
3. Disable driver signature enforcement from advanced startup when installing. To get into advanced startup for Win8, hold shift and press restart in the charms menu. For previous Windows versions, press F8 on startup.
2. After installation, open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to *1.*
3. Restart normally.

IIRC, I got test tone failed with Method M1 when system is not rebooted in test mode and "TESTSIGNING ON" and "DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS" are not added to boot configuration. That's the problem with M1 as these needs to be on permanently for the driver to work. Method A1 had test tone failed when I did not add the "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" key, but that's only all it requires IIRC.

Don't think test tone failed is due to Windows not being updated.


----------



## Andrewx64 (Apr 14, 2015)

Update: I have managed to get the driver 2.71 working with A1 now I can't seem to get the DTS interactive enabled for DTS digital. Is there any way I can get this enabled now. DTS connect picture.


----------



## Bansaku (Apr 14, 2015)

mkanet said:


> I can't believe people are even messing with that whole driver signing business.  It's not worth it, especially since it leaves your system vulnerable AND end up with an ugly watermark on your Windows desktop.  I read even the watermark removal tool causes problems on your system...
> 
> PS:  I tested this on Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit.



Fantastic! Works flawlessly! Many thanks from the Great White North!


----------



## predprey (Apr 14, 2015)

Andrewx64 said:


> Update: I have managed to get the driver 2.71 working with A1 now I can't seem to get the DTS interactive enabled for DTS digital. Is there any way I can get this enabled now. DTS connect picture.



that's for DTS Neo: which doesn't seem to work. To get DTS/DDL go to default formats and choose them. To get Dolby Pro Logic, right click the speaker icon in taskbar, open the speaker properties, there's a tab for it there.


----------



## Andrewx64 (Apr 14, 2015)

Dolby Home Theater is not working is what I'm saying. I know to click that speaker icon and check mark the Dolby Home theater but it doesn't seem to work. I've seen a post where someone said to do something but I can't find that post now. I had these working like a week ago with the same drivers 2.71 A1. And some how with the M1 driver RTKVHD64.sys. Which enabled the DTS Connect Upmixer.


----------



## predprey (Apr 14, 2015)

Andrewx64 said:


> Dolby Home Theater is not working is what I'm saying. I know to click that speaker icon and check mark the Dolby Home theater but it doesn't seem to work. I've seen a post where someone said to do something but I can't find that post now. I had these working like a week ago with the same drivers 2.71 A1. And some how with the M1 driver RTKVHD64.sys. Which enabled the DTS Connect Upmixer.



Try using IE to go youtube or using windows media player to play some music. Dolby PL2 only seems to work if program audio output is 2.1 and below. Some programs such as chrome outputs 5.1 by default, with the other 3 channels blank, so PL2 does not recognize them as upmixable.

if you want chrome to be upmixed


predprey said:


> @Amazo
> add "*--try-supported-channel-layouts*" to its shortcut parameters.


----------



## MrSockPuppet (Apr 14, 2015)

Many thanks to the OP for enabling this feature. Why motherboard manufacturers do not simply provide it out of the box is beyond me! 
(I remember owning an nforce2 motherboard to enable dolby back in the day).

I managed to unlock Dolby on an ALC-1150 chip. It works... sort of.
Getting the receiver (a Creative Inspire 5.1 5500 DOLBY DIGITAL only set) to pick up the signal proves to be finicky at best!

When setting the audio manager to Dolby Default format, no sound is produced over SPDIF.
When setting any Studio Quality option, the receiver WILL decode Dolby, but only if the original source is pre-encoded Dolby (AC3). DTS obviously does not work.

Is there a way to have Windows output every sound in DDL? 
It's worth mentioning I'm using the 10041 Windows 10 Technical Preview. 

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## spoonhandle (Apr 15, 2015)

mkanet said:


> I can't believe people are even messing with that whole driver signing business.  It's not worth it, especially since it leaves your system vulnerable AND end up with an ugly watermark on your Windows desktop.  I read even the watermark removal tool causes problems on your system..
> 
> The solution is to use the dll (alternate method) correctly.
> 
> ...



I've tried this multiple times but must have missed the regedit entry. It works perfectly and now I don't have to have the stupid test mode watermark. Thanks!

Has anyone gotten this method working on any newer driver versions? (2.73 or 2.75)


----------



## predprey (Apr 15, 2015)

spoonhandle said:


> I've tried this multiple times but must have missed the regedit entry. It works perfectly and now I don't have to have the stupid test mode watermark. Thanks!
> 
> Has anyone gotten this method working on any newer driver versions? (2.73 or 2.75)


 there's a 2.75 version on the previous page


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Apr 15, 2015)

Methods M1 has .*sys *files and work with any driver even with R2.7x (7482) because the files (*RTKVHD64.sys RTKVHD.sys*) to replace with are still there 
but Method  A1 has *.dll* files and this files (*RtkAPO64.dll RtkAPO.dll*) aren't there any more.  I don't know since when those files aren't there thought.


----------



## predprey (Apr 15, 2015)

RtkAPO64.dll was renamed to RltkAPO64.dll in 2.75.  They are in the same folder as the .sys files. If using 2.75, use these instead:



predprey said:


> *Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 64 bit - R2.75 M1:*
> http://rghost.net/8g7fkgzgx
> *
> Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 64 bit - R2.75 A1:*
> ...


----------



## spoonhandle (Apr 15, 2015)

predprey said:


> RtkAPO64.dll was renamed to RltkAPO64.dll in 2.75.  They are in the same folder as the .sys files. If using 2.75, use these instead:


I had noticed that different filename in the newer drivers; glad to see I was correct in guessing that was the same dll with a new filename.

Thanks for the updated drivers. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong; the 2.71 dll setup was working great after first setting it up following mkanet's instructions last night. I uninstalled then tried your updated 2.75 dll and started having the same problems others mentioned long ago with the A1 alternate method (test signal fail, no audio when DDL is selected). I then tried going back to the 2.71 drivers and then had the same problems...

I think it has to do with the registry edit somehow, it seems like after rebooting that the registry entry is disappearing.. I'll try it out some more tonight. Thanks again predprey.


----------



## spoonhandle (Apr 16, 2015)

predprey said:


> *Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 64 bit - R2.75 M1:*
> http://rghost.net/8g7fkgzgx
> *
> Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 64 bit - R2.75 A1:*
> ...



Amazing how actually following instructions can help so much. Worked perfectly. Well done predprey. Nice to have this working properly without having it in Test Mode.


----------



## illogik (Apr 16, 2015)

Okay I apologize but I must be missing something obvious about the install here. I can't seem to get this installed in win 8.1:
- Unzipped the R2.75 installer from Realtek
- Overwrote the .sys and .dll files in the Vista64 directory with the M1 and A1 files from predprey above
- Restarted in advanced mode and disabled signature enforcement
- Installed using setup.exe
- Before rebooting, added the DisableProtectedAudioDG reg key

When I boot back in windows, the drivers have been disabled again. The only way around this is to enable test mode (but I don't want to leave that enabled).

Thanks for pointing out anything I may be missing...


----------



## predprey (Apr 16, 2015)

illogik said:


> Okay I apologize but I must be missing something obvious about the install here. I can't seem to get this installed in win 8.1:
> - Unzipped the R2.75 installer from Realtek
> - Overwrote the .sys and .dll files in the Vista64 directory with the M1 and A1 files from predprey above
> - Restarted in advanced mode and disabled signature enforcement
> ...



M1 is for method 1 requiring test mode. A1 is the alternative preferred method. Use only one.


----------



## spoonhandle (Apr 16, 2015)

illogik said:


> Okay I apologize but I must be missing something obvious about the install here. I can't seem to get this installed in win 8.1:
> - Unzipped the R2.75 installer from Realtek
> - Overwrote the .sys and .dll files in the Vista64 directory with the M1 and A1 files from predprey above
> - Restarted in advanced mode and disabled signature enforcement
> ...



There are two methods of doing this, from how your description is sounds like you are trying both at once. The methods are:

M1. Installing the stock drivers, enabling test mode, using the dseob program on the modified SYS files and replacing the stock ones in C:\Windows\System32 and leaving test mode enabled

A1. Following mkanet's (post 471) and predprey's (post 473) instructions for replacing the dll files in the folders of the extracted stock 2.75 driver installation file (use 7zip to open the stock 2.75 exe file and extract all the files within it). This method does not require test mode to stay enabled.


----------



## predprey (Apr 16, 2015)

MrSockPuppet said:


> Many thanks to the OP for enabling this feature. Why motherboard manufacturers do not simply provide it out of the box is beyond me!
> (I remember owning an nforce2 motherboard to enable dolby back in the day).
> 
> I managed to unlock Dolby on an ALC-1150 chip. It works... sort of.
> ...



Setting DTS/DDL as the default format should have Windows outputting every sound as the format respectively. External digital output need to be set as default audio device in speaker properties too.


----------



## illogik (Apr 16, 2015)

spoonhandle said:


> There are two methods of doing this, from how your description is sounds like you are trying both at once. The methods are:
> 
> M1. Installing the stock drivers, enabling test mode, using the dseob program on the modified SYS files and replacing the stock ones in C:\Windows\System32 and leaving test mode enabled
> 
> A1. Following mkanet's (post 471) and predprey's (post 473) instructions for replacing the dll files in the folders of the extracted stock 2.75 driver installation file (use 7zip to open the stock 2.75 exe file and extract all the files within it). This method does not require test mode to stay enabled.



Doh! Thanks for the clarification - worked like a charm!


----------



## spoonhandle (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks like the A1 method doesn't work with the Win 8.1 Netflix app (which has Dolby Digital Plus, while browser watching is stereo).

It says, "There is a problem with this system's configuration that prevents Windows from playing protected video. Please make sure you have the latest Windows Updates as well as Windows 8 certified video and audio drivers installed."

Checked it on two systems I configured with A1; both doing the same thing.  I'll probably go back to M1 method since that works with the Netflix App... other than having the watermark, there's no issue with leaving the computer in test mode.


----------



## predprey (Apr 16, 2015)

spoonhandle said:


> Looks like the A1 method doesn't work with the Win 8.1 Netflix app (which has Dolby Digital Plus, while browser watching is stereo).
> 
> It says, "There is a problem with this system's configuration that prevents Windows from playing protected video. Please make sure you have the latest Windows Updates as well as Windows 8 certified video and audio drivers installed."
> 
> Checked it on two systems I configured with A1; both doing the same thing.  I'll probably go back to M1 method since that works with the Netflix App... other than having the watermark, there's no issue with leaving the computer in test mode.



Sounds related to HDCP protection. If you have the time to spare, could you try and see if the problem exists with 2bad's 2.71 A1? If it fails with 2bad's dlls too, you can check if it's due to HDCP by going to your graphics card control panel. I'm using Nvidia, and there's a HDCP page in the control panel. If it's, you can try changing your video card drivers.


----------



## spoonhandle (Apr 16, 2015)

predprey said:


> Sounds related to HDCP protection. If you have the time to spare, could you try and see if the problem exists with 2bad's 2.71 A1? If it fails with 2bad's dlls too, you can check if it's due to HDCP by going to your graphics card control panel. I'm using Nvidia, and there's a HDCP page in the control panel. If it's, you can try changing your video card drivers.


The HTPC in the living room was running the 2.71-A1 drivers, that's where I first noticed it so I checked on my desktop running 2.75 and it had the same error. I didn't change anything with the video card, so not sure why the audio drivers would make any difference with HDCP enabled or not on the GPU, but I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## predprey (Apr 17, 2015)

spoonhandle said:


> The HTPC in the living room was running the 2.71-A1 drivers, that's where I first noticed it so I checked on my desktop running 2.75 and it had the same error. I didn't change anything with the video card, so not sure why the audio drivers would make any difference with HDCP enabled or not on the GPU, but I'll check it out tonight.



It seems it has to do with the "DisableProtectedAudioDG" registry key. Having it on disables audio protection which in turns disables HDCP. There is the old method of replacing the dll everytime you want to change speaker settings which doesn't require this key, but I can't seem to get it working.

*So the conclusion is if anyone requires playing protected audio, use M1 instead.*


----------



## Andrewx64 (Apr 17, 2015)

If anyone can come up with adding Dolby and DTS selectable to the drivers GameSpirit drivers which already have the Dolby and DTS features and in default format have Dolby or DTS selectable then these drivers would work really good. Right now GameSpirit seems to plain without DOLBY and DTS digital modes. For digital audio.


----------



## Thulkash (Apr 21, 2015)

I read the topic yesterday and I'm a lucky guy, Realtek updated drivers this night. Now, when I want to download 2.75 drivers, it downloads 2.76...


----------



## kingtink (Apr 22, 2015)

ive had the unlocked drivers work before but recently i had to mess with my os settings all over the place and the drivers dont correctly for me. after install there are no playback devices.
im using the driver pack from this http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18626211
i use bcdedit -set testsigning on
and install with setup from the zippyfile download
no playback devices besides a razer enhanced one for virtual surround for headphones and this doesn't let any sound out for my headphones.
regular realtek drivers work as intended

anyone can help? and what info do you need


----------



## kingtink (Apr 23, 2015)

fixed my problem by doing a fresh install of OS. 2.71A1 wasnt working with 2.76 but 2.75A1 worked. upon restart it said yadi yadi ya disable enhance audio driver and i picked no. test tone over optical produces sounds in all speakers but only does two test tones for left side sound and right side sound. am i suppose to adjust something more like my receiver dd mode or etc.?


----------



## spoonhandle (Apr 24, 2015)

kingtink said:


> fixed my problem by doing a fresh install of OS. 2.71A1 wasnt working with 2.76 but 2.75A1 worked. upon restart it said yadi yadi ya disable enhance audio driver and i picked no. test tone over optical produces sounds in all speakers but only does two test tones for left side sound and right side sound. am i suppose to adjust something more like my receiver dd mode or etc.?



The audio test under Default Format on the Advanced tab will only play two tones. If you go to the Supported Formats tab you can then test Dolby Digital and DTS which will then do the multichannel test sending the test tone to each speaker separately.


----------



## d0m0kun (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi,
I tried following your latest instructions for A1 (download R2.75, dl A1 R2.75, F8 & disable driver checking, overwrite dll with unlocked version, inserted DisableProtectedAudioDG=1 into HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio) but I seem to have failed (I'm only seeing 2 channel options in the drop-down menu under Audio Devices>Realtek Digital Output>Properties>Advanced>Default Format, i.e. no 5.1 channel, as I did previously). I suspect that I'm responsible as I tried using the RltkAPO64.dll from predprey's recent "Realtek High Definition Audio - Unlocked Drivers - Windows 7 - R2.75 - A1" *but in 32-bit* version of R2.75, i.e. I renamed RltkAPO64.dll as RltkAPO.dll. So is there any way to resolve this? e.g. is there a 32-bit version of RltkAPO64.dll?


----------



## Raphus (Apr 26, 2015)

I've tried every setups and versions of installation presented in this thread, but nothing is working, every time after successful installation, I'm choosing DTS Connect or DDL and then "Failed to play test tone". I've heard someone got this error too, but what should I do with it, I cant find solution. Can someone help me, please? I do really need 5.1 sound via SPDIF.


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes it works corectly R2.73 drivers from front page , non of other works entirely correct . teste evrything , evry posible combination and method just to.end up with R2.73 from original author , Amen.


----------



## d0m0kun (Apr 26, 2015)

dvojinov: predprey and mkanet both recommend the alternative install method, A1. So is there an A1 unlocked driver set for R2.73? Because on the front page, I can only see R2.73 M1.
predprey: have you or anyone else made a 32-bit version of R2.75 for A1?


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm using the TEST enable method and its perfectly fine 64bit though


----------



## sewer56lol (May 2, 2015)

Anyone had any luck running this on Windows 10 insider preview? (build 10074 here) There appears to be an additional form of audio protection which causes the notorious 'Failed to play test tone' error when using DTS/DDL.

Realtek control panel and Windows though will register the existence of DDL & DTS, the driver will function normally if used in any other modes.

This will apply to using both the M1 and A1 methods for installing the drivers, as well as the awesome registry workaround which disables PUMA as stated by mkanet, and applies to all of the versions of the modded driver that we have available such as 2.71, 2.73 and 2.75.

For the M1 method I have tried multiple things from test signing the driver to disabling DSE.

I have used both hotswapping files in the installer and hotswapping in system32 for methods of applying M1.

Thanks

----------
Some specs for comparison/information :

Motherboard : Z87-G45
Audio Driver : ALC 1150
OS : Win 10 IP (build 10074 / latest at time of writing).


Edit : For reference, both A1 and M1 work perfectly on Win 8(.1) x64.


----------



## Ruben Portier (May 4, 2015)

I hate the test mode, Dolby Home Theater (2.0 -> 5.1) not working, and the Windows/Realtek app's being confused. I want to buy a new sound card, but I will use it for digital output only (S/PDIF), just like I'm doing now with my onboard Realtek sound card. I was wondering which card I should buy. From which I can understand, the quality doesn't really matter that much for digital output.

I also wonder if anyone else is having problems with the Dolby Home Theater. I have it turned on in the Windows Audio Devices and in the Realtek app, but when playing audio from Chrome it is still stereo-only. No audio plays through the rear or center speakers (or has this something todo with Chrome, YouTube... ?).

EDIT: After some search I found out (in this forum) that I need to use some special parameters when starting Chrome. But still, with Dolby Home Theater, the rear speakers are not as loud as my front and center speakers. Isn't it just possible to make the rear speakers play the same as the front speakers?


----------



## Andrewx64 (May 7, 2015)

Can't seem to get this enabled. Through Coax or Optical. Though it does enable in analog.


----------



## Ruben Portier (May 7, 2015)

Is someone else getting popping noise somethings with the optical cable and Dolby Digital Live? I'm using a Logitech Z906 as AMP. I get a pop noise sometimes when sounds starts playing (new message on Skype for example) after silent for a while. Also, when playing the same sound very fast again (by tapping the volume manager in Windows where you hear that "djung"-sound), I also get weird pop-noise. Is this normal, a bug in the Realtek driver or something wrong with my Z906?


----------



## spoonhandle (May 17, 2015)

Ruben Portier said:


> Is someone else getting popping noise somethings with the optical cable and Dolby Digital Live? I'm using a Logitech Z906 as AMP. I get a pop noise sometimes when sounds starts playing (new message on Skype for example) after silent for a while. Also, when playing the same sound very fast again (by tapping the volume manager in Windows where you hear that "djung"-sound), I also get weird pop-noise. Is this normal, a bug in the Realtek driver or something wrong with my Z906?



I'm convinced this an issue with Dolby Digital Live encoding. Every sound card I have tried from various manufacturers and the modded realtek drivers on various decoding devices and motherboards (Mixamp Pro, different surround receivers) all had popping from time to time when there is not audio playing. It's like a clicking noise right?


----------



## Andrewx64 (May 20, 2015)

Does anyone know how to get the DTS connect dolby home theatre selectable for Optical/Coax digital.


----------



## Andrewx64 (May 20, 2015)

For me it seems to be always greyed out whenever I try to install the drivers 2.71 A1 method.


----------



## dvojinov (May 21, 2015)

on my system I have DTS NEO PC , DTS INTERACTIVE , DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE with R.273 , TEST mode method and it works perfectly


----------



## Nitrowing (May 27, 2015)

I'm having the same problem as a couple of others on here - only 3 channels are working.
I've got optical out to my Denon 7.1 amp but when I run 5.1 or 7.1 tests I get 'Left', 'Centre' and 'Right' - the side/rear play through the left/right channels and there's no LFE
The board has an ALC892 http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=284 which claims to have _everything!_
I'm using the 278 drivers with the dll as I spent 2 hours messing about with the 273 & 275 + sys
The Realtek control panel doesn't show any Dolby, just 2 channel but the Windows audio allows me Dolby Live & Interactive.

I'm going to try this next
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392085


----------



## Andrewx64 (May 27, 2015)

Nitrowing said:


> I'm having the same problem as a couple of others on here - only 3 channels are working.
> I've got optical out to my Denon 7.1 amp but when I run 5.1 or 7.1 tests I get 'Left', 'Centre' and 'Right' - the side/rear play through the left/right channels and there's no LFE
> The board has an ALC892 http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=284 which claims to have _everything!_
> I'm using the 278 drivers with the dll as I spent 2 hours messing about with the 273 & 275 + sys
> ...



Yea its kinda strange that these driver's don't unlock DTS connect for digital and trying the Dolby Home Theater V4 and the Dolby driver only unlocks Dolby Digital Live only. Try these, 







Also gives you X-FI is the best drivers im using make sure to have Digital Signature disabled during boot up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2015)

If youre only interested in optical go for a Xonar DG. they are fairly cheap


----------



## dvojinov (May 28, 2015)

According to this ALC892 data sheet there are 2 versions of the chip or packages included in the chip:
pdf section 13

ALC-892CG "GREEN PACKAGE"

ALC-892CG-DTS-package/features and includes DTS Connect license

Seems to me that this may be embedded in the hardware in a form of "bios" internal firmware ..maybe ..just speculating because it is quite obvious that some people does have DTS working and other doesn't I believe it my be even on the hardware level . I guess I'm lucky to have this DTS version as it works for me .
Out of curiosity Ill try this XFI modification as my system is always TEST enabled , however I may have problems with this as I also have SB OMNI 5.1 USB with SBX software on my system.


----------



## animal007uk (May 28, 2015)

Tried this with my onboard sound using the latest drivers and the alternate method and all seems to work nice and dandy.


----------



## dvojinov (May 28, 2015)

Andrewx64 said:


> Yea its kinda strange that these driver's don't unlock DTS connect for digital and trying the Dolby Home Theater V4 and the Dolby driver only unlocks Dolby Digital Live only. Try these,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all Thank you Andrew,
This is one very interesting ,modification and I got it to work however the full potential for my system goes only over ANALOG out and 6CH Direct mode over my Logitech Z5450 speakers regarding DTS Connect , CMS and other Creative enhancements .

Well as I'm a DTS fan I chose DTS Connect to handle all my 5.1 Surrounds and 2.0 > 5.1 upmixes for listening music over my player AIMP 3.6 and I have to say I was impressed how powerfull the audio quality is and how nicely it is spread around 5.1 speakers . 

All sliders work from Crative Control panel regarding Audio Channels i can adjust Front.center , surround  as well as the EQ is working .
As I chose to use DTS Connect I don't need X-FI CMSS to handle SURROUND operations so I left it disable , however If I disable DTS CONNECT then CMSS is working as well and I could change the SURROUND ratio from the slider .

DTS Movies working great as well as DOLBY 5.1 codded movies again ,very nice dynamics and quality I favor DTS .

As for the DIGTAL OUTPUT ..it works ...but only as pass through so every DTS or DOLBY will be played 5.1 adn it works corectly however 2.0 >5.1 doesnt so the music Im listnening over AIMP will always be played PCM 2.0 over digital out , and I dont like that .
So far I left my system connected analog 6ch Direct and I'm going to hang in there for some time ..so far it is very impressive.

Good thing I have no conflict between my SB OMNI USB and SBX Software and this REALTEK Creative mod the control panel for this is recognized as SOUND BLASTER X-FI3 and both system are working separately not conflicting each other...nice! ...that was the biggest concern to me .


----------



## dvojinov (May 28, 2015)

Andrewx64 said:


> Yea its kinda strange that these driver's don't unlock DTS connect for digital and trying the Dolby Home Theater V4 and the Dolby driver only unlocks Dolby Digital Live only. Try these,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buddy I saw your msg Ill post the answer here as it is too long for that private msging thing or what ever it is :

This might get a bit confusing 

Firstly for now I'm using that SB X-Fi mod which works really nice.

I don't know if you saw my post regarding ALC data sheet and chip types , check it out if you didn't.
So lets go first with REALTEK Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.73 M1 that I was using before.

Basically the most important thing is system has to be in TEST mode always , there is explanation how to do it and keep it in TEST and you have to sign the respective driver RTKVHD64.sys if you using 64 bit OS .
If everything is done properly once you install the driver and overwrite  with the signed RTKVHD64.sys evrything should sit correctly .

DTS MUST and I mean MUST BE VISIBLE END SELECTABLE within RELTEK CONTROL PANNEL under DEFAULT FORMAT , you should see there all kind of formats but last two must be :
DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE
DTS INTERACTIVE

If you don't see this there you wont be able to listen 2.0 on 5.1 system spread around all 5 speakers only 2.0 will be supported.
Lets assume you have this option you just have to select it and that it ..if you use RELATEK DIGITAL OUT do all adjustment from Relatek Control Panel under RELATEK DIGITAL OUT TAB there you will find  tab with enhancement and there you will see two selective options left DTS INTERACTIVE right DLOBY DIGITAL LIVE if everything is set properly even while you listening something you can change form DTS to DDL on the fly and it works, I played with this many time .

If everything is working correctly and you use DTS INTERACTIVE:

All music 2.0 will be played 5.1 you have to hear sound on all speakers ..notice REAR will be atmospheric sounds so it is not like SPEAKER FILL where every speaker is playing the same, DTS INTERACTIV will simulate 5.1 and do a magic out of 2.0

MOVIES:

If the movie is DOLBY coded it will let through DOLBY if it is DTS it will played DTS if the movie doesn't have any encoding but use only PCM2.0 it will be played DTS , again DTS INTERACTIVE will do some magic and simulate 5.1 out of PCM 2.0 at least it works so on my system. 

In other hand if you don't see DTS INTERACTIVE and DDL within Realtek CONTROL PANEL > DEFAULT FORMAT ..no dice , your system either doesn't support DTS I /DDL in that case:
Al audio 2.0 will be played 2.0 so only left and right + sub if you have
All DTS coded movies will be played DTS (5.1)
All Dolby coded movies will be played DOLBY (5.1)
 ALL movies without coding PCM 2.0 will be played 2.0 again as music only on two speakers
Same behavior goes for the games

If by chance you have this options and it is wrong mapped like only 3 speakers working ,surround doesn't ,that's again a compatibility issue..its very tricky to get this correct.

I'm pretty lucky with me msi GT72 2QE gaming lap which is powered by ALC 892 both modification are working well Realtek or X-fi you posted , although X-Fi mod works as I want only in ANALOG mode (6ch DIRECT) for me .


----------



## Nitrowing (May 28, 2015)

OK, best result so far for my Optical Out
Uninstall the Realtek driver, reboot and allow Windows to install it's own driver.
Install _"Dolby PCEE Drivers"_, choose _"DHT(release)"_ for Home Theater v4. Ignore the unsigned driver warning.
Reboot and go to playback devices. Set digital as default and click Properties, Advanced tab. On the drop down menu 'Dolby Digital'

I now have 5.1 surround, tested with a 7.1 Ch Dolby TrueHD file playing through VLC. The side/rears operate through both the rear and side output signals.


----------



## Andrewx64 (May 28, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> First of all Thank you Andrew,
> This is one very interesting ,modification and I got it to work however the full potential for my system goes only over ANALOG out and 6CH Direct mode over my Logitech Z5450 speakers regarding DTS Connect , CMS and other Creative enhancements .
> 
> Well as I'm a DTS fan I chose DTS Connect to handle all my 5.1 Surrounds and 2.0 > 5.1 upmixes for listening music over my player AIMP 3.6 and I have to say I was impressed how powerfull the audio quality is and how nicely it is spread around 5.1 speakers .
> ...



Glad to hear your enjoying this X-FI mod, this was the last resort for me found that this was the best mod i had ever used.


----------



## Andrewx64 (May 28, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> Buddy I saw your msg Ill post the answer here as it is too long for that private msging thing or what ever it is :
> 
> This might get a bit confusing
> 
> ...


 
You are saying you have DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital 5.1 modes working with the X-FI mod?  Thought this wasn't possible as I get the No test tone playing error.


----------



## dvojinov (May 29, 2015)

No errors msg here and Dolby 5.1 and DTS I are working however only in ANALOG mode . Just wonder what is that SONIC thing in the driver tab I left it disable . SRS is disabled automatically to give priority to XFi-MB software.


----------



## Ruben Portier (May 29, 2015)

I have just installed the latest Realtek driver (2.78) with the A1 method! It is working as it should without any problems, and without testing mode enabled!


----------



## dvojinov (May 29, 2015)

Ruben Portier said:


> I have just installed the latest Realtek driver (2.78) with the A1 method! It is working as it should without any problems, and without testing mode enabled!


That's great  , In my case I was never successful with this method and I try every single release . Can I ask you something ? I'm particularly interested in one REALTEK HD ADIO MANAGER TAB that's DEFAULT FORMAT TAB can you please expend the format window so I can see what is given as option to you and post a screen shot, please be sure the last two on the bottom are visible . If it is to much trouble please could you tell what is set as your default format ?

Thanks !


----------



## animal007uk (May 29, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> That's great  , In my case I was never successful with this method and I try every single release . Can I ask you something ? I'm particularly interested in one REALTEK HD ADIO MANAGER TAB that's DEFAULT FORMAT TAB can you please expend the format window so I can see what is given as option to you and post a screen shot, please be sure the last two on the bottom are visible . If it is to much trouble please could you tell what is set as your default format ?
> 
> Thanks !



I know your asking the other person but is this what you wanted to see?

latest drivers and the alternate method used


----------



## dvojinov (May 29, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> I know your asking the other person but is this what you wanted to see?
> 
> latest drivers and the alternate method used


Absolutely , that's it that's how it should be but in my case when ever I try this with new RTL drivers I don't have the last two , and of course the driver doesn't work for me than as it should , wonder why ? Although R273 M1 works perfectly correct . It may be due to different hardware layouts for the same  ALC892 as mine has this DYNAUDIO optimizations and when I use new driver with old modified dll even the input ports are not shown correctly it shows only 2 instead of 5. 
Strange enough when I go to Control panel > SOUND> and RTL OPTICAL DEVICE  there under format I have DTS and DDL but selecting it does nothing as when I check RTL AUDIO MANAGER > DEFAULT FORMAT there it is missing and it doesn't work correctly .


----------



## Ruben Portier (May 29, 2015)

Well, I do not have these two options available. It need to select hem in the Windows Audio Manager. I'm also wondering how it is possible that some have the options available in the Realtek Sound Manager and some other don't. Hower, selecting them using the Windows Audio Manager works fine without any issues.


----------



## dvojinov (May 29, 2015)

Exactly that's a mystery to  me as well , why it is available in the driver Windows DEVICE tab but then not in Relatek Audio Manager ?
My goal is to get DTS I working , for now two methods are working for me  the original R273 M1 both DIGITAL/ANALOG and this Realtek X-Fi modification but DTS interacive is available only in ANALOG setup ,while using DIGITAL, DTS and Dolby does work but no DTS interactive or DDL optimization .


----------



## animal007uk (May 29, 2015)

Ruben Portier said:


> Well, I do not have these two options available. It need to select hem in the Windows Audio Manager. I'm also wondering how it is possible that some have the options available in the Realtek Sound Manager and some other don't. Hower, selecting them using the Windows Audio Manager works fine without any issues.




Do any of you own AMD GPU's aswell and do you use the driver from the realtek site or just the one that gets installed by the CCC driver? I ask because if i use the HDMI driver from realtek it messes with my onboard sound and GPU HDMI sound.

For the modded driver all i did was download the newest realtek driver and extract the files, i then replaced the DLL file with the modded one followed by disabling driver signing.

I then restarted the pc and installed the sound drivers and everything just seemed to work no issues at all.


----------



## dvojinov (May 29, 2015)

Ruben Portier said:


> Well, I do not have these two options available. It need to select hem in the Windows Audio Manager. I'm also wondering how it is possible that some have the options available in the Realtek Sound Manager and some other don't. However, selecting them using the Windows Audio Manager works fine without any issues.


Yeah that may be , however when this situation appears and I select DTS I within the device control panel it doesn't work correctly even if I disregard RL Audio Manager , ther is no DTS I optimization as when I listen to music it shows only 2 CH and ofc that's how it is played . While when it works correctly as long as DTS I is enabled on my Speaker control unit I always se DTS 96/24 and music is played through the whole speaker set .


----------



## dvojinov (May 29, 2015)

I have an Intel based system powered by Nvida GTX 980 which installs its own HDMI drivers but I don't use them as my multimedia setup is set around the flat screen so I don't have any need for HDMI audio.


----------



## Ruben Portier (May 29, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> Yeah that may be , however when this situation appears and I select DTS I within the device control panel it doesn't work correctly even if I disregard RL Audio Manager , ther is no DTS I optimization as when I listen to music it shows only 2 CH and ofc that's how it is played . While when it works correctly as long as DTS I is enabled on my Speaker control unit I always se DTS 96/24 and music is played through the whole speaker set .



I think you are playing 2.0 channel audio then. That causes the DTS Interactive to you encode it as 2.0 channel audio (encoding is always a 2.0 channel on optical, but it gets encoded in a way that the receiver understands what is for which channel). You will need to enable Dolby Theater in order to 'upscale' 2.0 channel audio to 5.1. This does not work on most browser (Chrome needs a special paramter, Firefox does not even support this at all!), but it does for 2.0 channel audio you play in VLC or Windows Media Player for example.


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Jun 1, 2015)

sewer56lol said:


> Anyone had any luck running this on Windows 10 insider preview? (build 10074 here) There appears to be an additional form of audio protection which causes the notorious 'Failed to play test tone' error when using DTS/DDL.
> 
> Realtek control panel and Windows though will register the existence of DDL & DTS, the driver will function normally if used in any other modes.
> 
> ...



Is anyone trying this on buid 10130...?
Actually I'm using the optical output of my GA-Z87X-UD3H (Realtek ALC898) to the receiver.
Thinking to buy a Xonar DG to get this done without to much hassle... but Xonar DG to receiver..??? I don't know... any advice should be appreciated...

There is a version of Xonar with PCI Express x1 port or only PCI slot.
Thanks


----------



## mazos (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello to everyone,i have the mobo Asrock extreme 4 z87 with acl1150 codec ,i cant find any real solution also with my optical connection the only drivers that somehow worked with some new menus are GamerSprit@Realtek Win7_Win8_R271 X64 RTM 2013 but i dont have any sourround test for 5.1 the only things i have are


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Jun 1, 2015)

mazos said:


> Hello to everyone,i have the mobo Asrock extreme 4 z87 with acl1150 codec ,i cant find any real solution also with my optical connection the only drivers that somehow worked with some new menus are GamerSprit@Realtek Win7_Win8_R271 X64 RTM 2013 but i dont have any sourround test for 5.1 the only things i have are



Take a look a those images here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-22#post-3288825
Should be like that on "Default format"


----------



## mazos (Jun 1, 2015)

also this is my menu in playback devices,can someone explain that a1 install method pls?


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Jun 1, 2015)

mazos said:


> also this is my menu in playback devices,can someone explain that a1 install method pls?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-20#post-3268354

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-21#post-3269641

Read all this page... Download A1....


----------



## mazos (Jun 1, 2015)

Hmm i did the a1 method menus appeared  but i get only decode sound from z906 now..?


----------



## krezzykid (Jun 3, 2015)

Alright, I got it to work using 2.75 drivers and A1.

My receiver gets the correct ac3 ddl and the dts signals. yet sadly I cannot configure 5.1. In the audio manager since I have no "speaker setup" tab and in the windows sound settings it won't let me configure "Realtek Digital Audio"(Optical) in order to set my speakers to 5.1. 

so I get the compressed 5.1 sound but it adresses my 2.0 left and right speakers only

Where can I setup my speakers? Why do I not have the right tab? Why doesn't windows let me configure them?

any thoughts?


----------



## spoonhandle (Jun 4, 2015)

krezzykid said:


> Alright, I got it to work using 2.75 drivers and A1.
> 
> My receiver gets the correct ac3 ddl and the dts signals. yet sadly I cannot configure 5.1. In the audio manager since I have no "speaker setup" tab and in the windows sound settings it won't let me configure "Realtek Digital Audio"(Optical) in order to set my speakers to 5.1.
> 
> ...



With the Realtek Audio Manager there is no speaker setup for digital outputs. The speaker configuration is handled by the decoding device / surround receiver as well as the audio source (for example if the game you are playing has a speaker setup/selection you want to set it to 5.1 surround)


----------



## Amazo (Jun 5, 2015)

snc.cml said:


> Is anyone trying this on buid 10130...?
> Actually I'm using the optical output of my GA-Z87X-UD3H (Realtek ALC898) to the receiver.
> Thinking to buy a Xonar DG to get this done without to much hassle... but Xonar DG to receiver..??? I don't know... any advice should be appreciated...
> 
> ...


I just tried, same behavior sewer56lol said.


----------



## predprey (Jun 8, 2015)

does installing vanilla 2.75 and before work on windows 10? i.e. sound plays properly and there is no "failed to play test tone" error.
i'm asking this as realtek only officially added support for windows 10 in build 2.77. latest driver available now is 2.78.
i will "try" porting over 2bad's mod to the new driver when windows 10 is officially out, no promises here though.


----------



## Gnashes (Jun 9, 2015)

Can confirm that A1 is working with R2.78 on my Asus Maximus VII Formula

Steps to Reproduce:
1. *Test Mode On*
2. Download R2.78 and replace the .dll in the file with the A1 .dll from the OP. (You'll have to change the .dll filename to include the "L")
3. Install R2.78 > Restart when requested > Complete Installation.
4. Regedit "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" of DWORD (32bit value), Set Value to *1.*
5. *Test Mode Off*
6. Restart your system.
7. Enjoy DDL without Test Mode, Disabling DSE, or any other hassles.


This was a necessary change for me due to recent changes in the BattlEye service for ArmA. Luckily, it worked on the first try without any issues.
Thanks to all who've posted and helped in this thread, you guys have been helping me out since January, and I hope that I can help someone else out with the steps above.


----------



## mdd45 (Jun 10, 2015)

Gnashes said:


> Can confirm that A1 is working with R2.78 on my Asus Maximus VII Formula
> 
> Steps to Reproduce:
> 1. *Test Mode On*
> ...




I've managed to get it working with R2.78 and A1 method on my ALC1150 . What do you mean by: " (You'll have to change the .dll filename to include the "L") " .

Only problem is that like others i only get to choose DD or DTS from windows menu and not from realtek's control panel. But this is not game breaking 

PS,  I haven't turned test mode on and off during installation.


----------



## Naticus (Jun 11, 2015)

mdd45 said:


> I've managed to get it working with R2.78 and A1 method on my ALC1150 . What do you mean by: " (You'll have to change the .dll filename to include the "L") " .
> 
> Only problem is that like others i only get to choose DD or DTS from windows menu and not from realtek's control panel. But this is not game breaking
> 
> PS,  I haven't turned test mode on and off during installation.



Not sure how you got it working, because what Gnashes meant was this:  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-21#post-3269641

As of version 2.75 they have renamed the DLLs used in the A1 method which are needed during the install.  But hey, if it's working, you must have done something right!


----------



## mdd45 (Jun 11, 2015)

guess i was lucky, because i used a dll for 2.75,  from someone in this topic  ;-)


----------



## Naticus (Jun 12, 2015)

mdd45 said:


> guess i was lucky, because i used a dll for 2.75,  from someone in this topic  ;-)


Oh okay, that's why then. The one that was linked in the thread already had the files renamed appropriately.


----------



## alperuzi (Jun 13, 2015)

Gnashes said:


> Can confirm that A1 is working with R2.78 on my Asus Maximus VII Formula
> 
> Steps to Reproduce:
> 1. *Test Mode On*
> ...



Firstly, great to see this thread is still going 

I upgraded to 8.1 recently and wanted to confirm these steps work! And its great to see that test mode does not need to stay on all the time!


----------



## Mosty (Jun 13, 2015)

Gnashes said:


> Can confirm that A1 is working with R2.78 on my Asus Maximus VII Formula
> 
> Steps to Reproduce:
> 1. *Test Mode On*
> ...



I have an ALC1150 on my MSI motherboard. I tried the above procedure with both R2.78 and with the driver package from MSI(R2.77).
In both cases dolby digital and DTS encoding works fine, but if i play any 5.1 audio source, only 2 channel are encoded (tried with a few games and https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html).
As without this hack, if i play a preencoded DD 5.1 source it works fine, and i get sound from all my speakers.

Any ideas what could be wrong?


----------



## mdd45 (Jun 13, 2015)

Mosty said:


> I have an ALC1150 on my MSI motherboard. I tried the above procedure with both R2.78 and with the driver package from MSI(R2.77).
> In both cases dolby digital and DTS encoding works fine, but if i play any 5.1 audio source, only 2 channel are encoded (tried with a few games and https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html).
> As without this hack, if i play a preencoded DD 5.1 source it works fine, and i get sound from all my speakers.
> 
> Any ideas what could be wrong?




i have to conform that Mosty is right  

I have msi motherboard too and ALC1150 and my back satellites doesn't work. When i bitstream dts/dd though s/pdif using media player classic Lav's audio decoder everything works ok...


----------



## Mosty (Jun 14, 2015)

mdd45 said:


> i have to conform that Mosty is right
> 
> I have msi motherboard too and ALC1150 and my back satellites doesn't work. When i bitstream dts/dd though s/pdif using media player classic Lav's audio decoder everything works ok...



Thank you for your update mdd.
Now I've tried with R2.76 and it gave me the same problem. However when using R2.71 it works perfectly!!!! R2.71 shouldn't even support ALC1150 as far as i can see.
It's not easy to find the old driver version, and i haven't been able to find R2.73 or R2.75. Does anyone know where these can be found? I would off cause prefer to use the latest driver where i can get the hack to work.

Anyhow, Great success. I'm finally able to use all my speakers over TOSLINK. I missed this for about 5-10 years )))))))) Thanks to everybody who have worked on this.


----------



## mdd45 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just tested R2.75 and does the same as R2.78 :-(

Going to try 2.73 and 2.71


----------



## mdd45 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mosty said:


> Thank you for your update mdd.
> Now I've tried with R2.76 and it gave me the same problem. However when using R2.71 it works perfectly!!!! R2.71 shouldn't even support ALC1150 as far as i can see.
> It's not easy to find the old driver version, and i haven't been able to find R2.73 or R2.75. Does anyone know where these can be found? I would off cause prefer to use the latest driver where i can get the hack to work.
> 
> Anyhow, Great success. I'm finally able to use all my speakers over TOSLINK. I missed this for about 5-10 years )))))))) Thanks to everybody who have worked on this.




I tried 2.71, 2.72 and 2.73 with A1 method and nothing seems to work. Rear satellites are silent.  

What exactly have you done to get it working?


----------



## Mosty (Jun 14, 2015)

mdd45 said:


> I tried 2.71, 2.72 and 2.73 with A1 method and nothing seems to work. Rear satellites are silent.
> 
> What exactly have you done to get it working?



First of, I'm using Windows 7 SP1 - 64bit and my Motherboard is a MSI 970 Gaming.

I used the procedure from a few posts up, exactly as written except that i used the R2.71 driver that i downloaded from here.
The hacked .dll i used was the A1 download from the first post.

To enable "Test Mode" I used the command(as Administrator and booting windows afterwards):
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON

To disable "Test Mode" I used the command(as Administrator and booting windows afterwards):
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF

If using the fraunhofer multichannel test to verify, which is an easy method, you should use a supported browser. I used IE 11, as firefox isn't supported.

For games that do not provide an option to configure the number of speakers and instead ask Windows for the number of speakers, it seems that Windows still report 2 speakers. This was an issue with Arma III, and I guess a lot of other games.
This can be solved using the procedure here.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Spikecast (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey guys,

Wanting to get Dolby Live for my Astro A40 headset. My Motherboard is an Asus Z97 Pro gamer, can anyone advise which drivers to use please?

Thanks


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 15, 2015)

Spikecast said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanting to get Dolby Live for my Astro A40 headset. My Motherboard is an Asus Z97 Pro gamer, can anyone advise which drivers to use please?
> 
> Thanks



U should have a Realtek ALC1150 chip on ur board, so just grap the new one and try it.


----------



## mdd45 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mosty said:


> First of, I'm using Windows 7 SP1 - 64bit and my Motherboard is a MSI 970 Gaming.
> 
> I used the procedure from a few posts up, exactly as written except that i used the R2.71 driver that i downloaded from here.
> The hacked .dll i used was the A1 download from the first post.
> ...




I can confirm that everything you say above is working great on my msi h97 gaming 3 with ALC1150 using 2.71 drivers and A1 method on windows 8.1 64bit. Thanks for detailed information.  

lets hope that  this will work on Windows 10 too ;-)  Looking forward on DX12 support for my GTX 970.....


----------



## Andrewx64 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello I have tried 2.77 Drivers and now Im getting Test toned failed. I'm using 2.75 A1 method. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this without going through another installation?


----------



## Andrewx64 (Jun 19, 2015)

Noticed that 2.75 A1 method and realtek 2.78 drivers unlocks DTS neo PC but I get a failed to play test tone! when DTS or Dolby Digital Live are selected. I can't seem to get these working.


----------



## Andrewx64 (Jun 19, 2015)

Gnashes said:


> Can confirm that A1 is working with R2.78 on my Asus Maximus VII Formula
> 
> Steps to Reproduce:
> 1. *Test Mode On*
> ...



With the drivers 2.78 and with unlocked 2.75 A1 method and using the exact same procedure "Mostly" used I get the "failed to play test tone" and DTS NEO PC is enabled properly. But without Dolby or DTS even working. My motherboard is MSI G45 Z87 ALC 1150 chip.


----------



## mdd45 (Jun 20, 2015)

Andrewx64 said:


> With the drivers 2.78 and with unlocked 2.75 A1 method and using the exact same procedure "Mostly" used I get the "failed to play test tone" and DTS NEO PC is enabled properly. But without Dolby or DTS even working. My motherboard is MSI G45 Z87 ALC 1150 chip.



Try 2.71 A1 method plus the dll procedure from mosty's post....


----------



## Andrewx64 (Jun 20, 2015)

Think i tried everything already even A1 method and downgraded my bios, nothing works so i guess i may need to buy a new motherboard.


----------



## d0m0kun (Jun 21, 2015)

mdd45 said:


> Try 2.71 A1 method plus the dll procedure from mostly's post....


Sorry but where is mostly's post?
Because I trawled the 24 pages and never found a member with that username.


----------



## mdd45 (Jun 22, 2015)

d0m0kun said:


> Sorry but where is mostly's post?
> Because I trawled the 24 pages and never found a member with that username.



Mosty.... Last post on page 23....


----------



## Spikecast (Jun 22, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> U should have a Realtek ALC1150 chip on ur board, so just grap the new one and try it.



Thanks, can you direct me to the exact drivers I need for the ALC1150 please? Kind regards.


----------



## Spikecast (Jun 23, 2015)

mkanet said:


> I can't believe people are even messing with that whole driver signing business.  It's not worth it, especially since it leaves your system vulnerable AND end up with an ugly watermark on your Windows desktop.  I read even the watermark removal tool causes problems on your system..
> 
> The solution is to use the dll (alternate method) correctly.
> 
> ...




Just to say this method worked a treat for me on my AC1150 ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer board, I'm now getting the Digital live features. Are there any recent drivers that work with AC1150 using this same method?


----------



## GizZm0 (Jun 26, 2015)

Gnashes said:


> Can confirm that A1 is working with R2.78 on my Asus Maximus VII Formula
> 
> Steps to Reproduce:
> 1. *Test Mode On*
> ...



Thank you, just unlocked my ALC892 on my Zotac ZBox ID18 with this manual! 
DTS through SPDIF works now without any problems


----------



## knightvision (Jul 2, 2015)

[QUOTE="
Steps to Reproduce:
1. *Test Mode On*
2. Download R2.78 and replace the .dll in the file with the A1 .dll from the OP. (You'll have to change the .dll filename to include the "L")
3. Install R2.78 > Restart when requested > Complete Installation.
4. Regedit "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" of DWORD (32bit value), Set Value to *1.*
5. *Test Mode Off*
6. Restart your system.
7. Enjoy DDL without Test Mode, Disabling DSE, or any other hassles.
[/QUOTE]

anyone tried this with windows 10 ??? pfffff i have just get it to work with windows 8.1 with normal boots! so no F8 hazzle etc.
So im a little scared of when i get the windows 10 upgrade file it will not detect it anymore!


----------



## RealSpArTeN (Jul 2, 2015)

Spikecast said:


> Just to say this method worked a treat for me on my AC1150 ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer board, I'm now getting the Digital live features. Are there any recent drivers that work with AC1150 using this same method?



Test my friend ;D

Just got it working on the latest R2.79 driver w/ Dolby Digital Live and DTS working properly (Z97 PRO WIFI AC/ USB 3.1 w/ ALC1150)


----------



## seetully (Jul 4, 2015)

Have tried everything!

Windows 8.1 64BIt
ALC892
MSI GS60 Ghost Pro 2PE Laptop

Using SPDIF Out to my Astro MixAmp Pro..still haven't gotten DTS or Dolby to populate in Realtek GUI.


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Jul 16, 2015)

knightvision said:


> [QUOTE="
> Steps to Reproduce:
> 1. *Test Mode On*
> 2. Download R2.78 and replace the .dll in the file with the A1 .dll from the OP. (You'll have to change the .dll filename to include the "L")
> ...



anyone tried this with windows 10 ??? pfffff i have just get it to work with windows 8.1 with normal boots! so no F8 hazzle etc.
So im a little scared of when i get the windows 10 upgrade file it will not detect it anymore![/QUOTE]

Look like this isn't the driver but windows 10 related even the normal drivers has problems with the 5.1  surround optical audio out

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...=question&status=AllReplies,AllReplies&page=8


----------



## ziplock9000 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Complete solution *(Windows 8.1 - 64 Bit / Z98P-D3 / Realtek ALC887)

1. Downloaded drivers R2.71 and the Unlocked R2.71 file for A1 method
2. Enabled test mode with "Bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING OFF" as administrator in a command prompt, rebooted
3. Manually uninstalled existing drivers, rebooted
4. Signed the sys file using DSEO
5. Installed the drivers
6. Copied the sys file to windows/system32/drivers
7. Rebooted
8. Did this registry trick. Regedit "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value), Set Value to 1.
9. Rebooted
10. Followed the steps on this page to get the remaining games to work (like Witcher 3) http://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/36h29c/surround_sound_51/
11. Reboot
12. PROFIT!


Notes:
Step 8 is to make the dropdown actually play sound instead of being just a mute dropdown.
Step 10 is to fix some games that think they are in stereo mode. Prior to this, Skyrim worked in 5.1, but Witcher 3 didn't. This fixes that issue.
-------------------------------------------------------
Windows 8.1 - 64 Bit / Z98P-D3 / Realtek ALC887


----------



## ziplock9000 (Jul 17, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If youre only interested in optical go for a Xonar DG. they are fairly cheap



Very bad advice they don't support Dolby Digital Live or DTS interactive.
They only do passthrough DTS/DD.


----------



## ziplock9000 (Jul 17, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> No errors msg here and Dolby 5.1 and DTS I are working however only in ANALOG mode . Just wonder what is that SONIC thing in the driver tab I left it disable . SRS is disabled automatically to give priority to XFi-MB software.


They always did, even with the standard driver. This thread only pertains to the digital connection.


----------



## visormail (Jul 22, 2015)

mkanet said:


> I can't believe people are even messing with that whole driver signing business.  It's not worth it, especially since it leaves your system vulnerable AND end up with an ugly watermark on your Windows desktop.  I read even the watermark removal tool causes problems on your system..
> 
> The solution is to use the dll (alternate method) correctly.
> 
> ...



Hi! I also did this, with the R2.79 driver + R2.75 A1 DLL like in this description. It installed sucessfully, I have new tabs in the Realtek manager both in the analog and the digital (spdif optical) part: Dolby Home Theater, DTS connect, Dolby/DTS.
The problem is, there aren't Dolby and DTS in the default format list. 
It's a GA-F2A88XM-HD3 motherboard http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4727#sp with ALC887


----------



## CrystalShadow (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi I am trying to figure out what is going wrong as I try to use this.
I have an asrock Z77 Extreme 3 (http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Extreme3/) mobo, with ALC892 codec, running windows 8.1.
The hardware IDs for Realtek High definition audio in device manager are:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1849C892&REV_1003
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1849C892

I couldnt find the audio controller in device manager(Might have missed but I looked, I do have sound)

I am not sure which version drivers I should install before implementing the drag/drop of the driver files, or if I am perhaps using the wrong files. It all installs, but DTS does not get added to the optical port. 
Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm not sure how to get this to work on a Z87 G45 Msi Gaming, I saw it that it could work but I just don't understand which one file to download and how to install it on my system a Windows 7 Professional. Could someone come up with a guide for me it would really help me, Sorry for my inconvenience.


----------



## ziplock9000 (Jul 26, 2015)

I wish some clever person would write a completely self contained setup package.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi!
I Created an account just to help the ones that didn't sauced in unlocking DDL and DTS interactive. All the information was already in the forum but i think it as not clear enough.

It is quite Simple:
1.* Install preferred Driver version.*  (the one that you already have installed might also work (I tested 2,70, 2,72, 2,79 with success)

2. * a) If  you have Win 64 Bits go to Windows\System32\ and look for RtkAPO64.dll or RltkAPO64.dll* ( you will find only one, depending on driver version. As you can see one has extra "l" )
     b) *If you are running x86 win look for the file RtkAPO.dll or RltkAPO.dll  - *Didn't test this but should work the same as 64 bits

3. *Rename the file by adding a bak at the end* (eg RtkAPO64.dllbak)

4. *Get the unlocked file 64 or 32 bits depending on your Win version  : *(I used this one form post 473)  Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 64 bit - R2.75 A1*: *http://rghost.net/8LJCkFHyS

5. *Copy the dll file to Windows\System32\ * . Be careful to give it the correct name depending on what you found initially in System 32 with/without extra "l"

5  *Regedit "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value), Set Value to 1. 
*
6. *Restart*
You should now have working DDL and DTS .

*Don't* *have to turn on* test mode or driver signature enforcement.
Hope it helps!

PS: In Windows 10 unlock works the same way but there is no sound in DDL or DTS. I am 99% sure that the lack of sound is not related to the unlock but it is a windows or driver problem.


----------



## ziplock9000 (Jul 26, 2015)

Andrei said:


> Hi!
> I Created an account just to help the ones that didn't sauced in unlocking DDL and DTS interactive.
> 
> It is quite Simple:
> ...



You'll find that an extra step is needed for this to work in all games which involves patching directX files. I mentioned this a few steps back.


I'm unsure how this would work for Windows 10 and DX12.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 26, 2015)

I did't do any patching of Directx and it works in all games except Far Cry 4 (but this one is known to have problems)


----------



## ziplock9000 (Jul 26, 2015)

Andrei said:


> I did't do any patching of Directx and it works in all games except Far Cry 4 (but this one is known to have problems)


The issue I had was with Witcher 3.
I don't suppose you'd want to knock up a batch file that does all of the step you mentioned for Windows 10?


----------



## Andrei (Jul 26, 2015)

I know Batch file would make it simple but I think the steps are also very easy to follow.  I'm not really willing to spend time making one..


----------



## CrystalShadow (Jul 26, 2015)

Andrei said:


> Hi!
> I Created an account just to help the ones that didn't sauced in unlocking DDL and DTS interactive. All the information was already in the forum but i think it as not clear enough.
> 
> It is quite Simple:
> ...


Thanks a bunch, I was trying with RTKVHD64.sys and had no luck beforehand. You might want to add an attachment to the files you list in your post, I found them on page 19 though.
Thanks


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 27, 2015)

Andrei said:


> Hi!
> I Created an account just to help the ones that didn't sauced in unlocking DDL and DTS interactive. All the information was already in the forum but i think it as not clear enough.
> 
> It is quite Simple:
> ...




Well I tried to follow this but I got stuck at the driver install part. When I go to install the new driver it says that windows has found that the current driver is the most up to date driver and I cant change it. I cant find the new driver when I go to manually install it I.E the "let me pick from a list". I'm at a loss.


----------



## CrystalShadow (Jul 27, 2015)

Shiroyasha said:


> Well I tried to follow this but I got stuck at the driver install part. When I go to install the new driver it says that windows has found that the current driver is the most up to date driver and I cant change it. I cant find the new driver when I go to manually install it I.E the "let me pick from a list". I'm at a loss.


If you already have the driver, you don't need to reinstall it (though windows might not be correct about what is "newest")
He noted that because in some implementations of the hack, you must be on a certain version. With his, it can be any version.


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Jul 27, 2015)

hey guys i made an account just to ask,..

im on windows 10 prebuild.. and i tried 2.79 and yeah i can confirm it doesnt work. 

do we know if its going to be fixed for win 10.. tbh i quite like 10 but it the ddl thing is winding me up a bit.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 27, 2015)

CrystalShadow said:


> If you already have the driver, you don't need to reinstall it (though windows might not be correct about what is "newest")
> He noted that because in some implementations of the hack, you must be on a certain version. With his, it can be any version.



When I finished following the directions in the guide i Restarted and nothing was changed, Not sure what I did wrong.


----------



## CrystalShadow (Jul 27, 2015)

Shiroyasha said:


> When I finished following the directions in the guide i Restarted and nothing was changed, Not sure what I did wrong.


Can you figure out which driver you had? Alternatively, uninstall the driver and then go get 2.79 from Realtek's site, then continue from step 2. 

I had that fail a few times before I finally got it to work. Make sure you are grabbing the right drivers (The *RltkAPO64.dll *ones, not the RTKVHD64.sys that the OP posted)


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 27, 2015)

I have driver version 6.0.1.7541 I just downloaded and installed the latest from the Realtek site so I'm guessing its the latest version.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm starting to think this does not work with my Motherboard the z87 G45 Msi Gaming, I have just tried again and after restarting it yields no results.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 27, 2015)

Shiroyasha
If you use the 2.79 than the file from post 473 will work .Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 64 bit - R2.75 A1*: *http://rghost.net/8LJCkFHyS
Find your file in System32, rename it, copy the *RltkAPO64.dll* from the link , Edit the registry and that's all.

After restart you should find in Realtek HD audio manager, under default format DTS and DDL.

PS: *DTS and DDL are only available for Digital outputs.*


----------



## Andrei (Jul 27, 2015)

darkspireULTIMA said:


> hey guys i made an account just to ask,..
> 
> im on windows 10 prebuild.. and i tried 2.79 and yeah i can confirm it doesnt work.
> 
> do we know if its going to be fixed for win 10.. tbh i quite like 10 but it the ddl thing is winding me up a bit.


I found some posts saying that an older built of windows 10 had working DDL but after 10041 it does not work anymore.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 27, 2015)

Andrei said:


> Shiroyasha
> If you use the 2.79 than the file from post 473 will work .Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 64 bit - R2.75 A1*: *http://rghost.net/8LJCkFHyS
> Find your file in System32, rename it, copy the *RltkAPO64.dll* from the link , Edit the registry and that's all.
> 
> ...




This is the Driver version I have now, Is this the correct one?


----------



## Andrei (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes! The driver you have corresponds to 2.79.
Go ahead


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 27, 2015)

Alright, I really don't know what I'm doing wrong, I put the new ddl into the system32 folder, I did the Run.exe then typed in RegEdit and added in what needed to be added, and I've restarted. I still don't see the DD or the DTS options. I've added a picture of what I don't see.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 27, 2015)

That last image is from the opening post, That is not a picture of what I have. Unfortunately. That is a picture of what I don't see on my RealTek HD Audio Manager.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 27, 2015)

What do you have in the Dropdown menu?

Look also in Control Panel-> Sound->select Digital ouptup->properties-> advanced-> see the dropdown menu.

PS: This version of driver is not form Realtek website. Am I right ?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh, I'm stupid, I see it now in that menu but not in the Realtek menu. I thought it was supposed to be in the Realtek Menu?

It says 5.1 but is not playing in 5.1 now I am not sure what is wrong now.

There's nothing in the RealTek Menu where the drop down menu is for DTS or DD.


----------



## subzero_sv (Jul 27, 2015)

I was able to use Realtek drivers with a ALC888 chipset and worked fine with R2.73 drivers, after that I upgraded motherboard and ended up with an ALC1150 chipset and then I was never able to use them correctly again, the options appear in the Realtek App but not in the Windows Control Panel instead now I use the DOLBY HOME THEATER v4 and work just fine with the old ALC888 and ALC1150, I can get TRUE Dolby Digital through optical even in games with the Xaudio2 mod (tested with wolfenstein the old blood getting 5.1 optical output), and Dolby Pro Logic for music and of course passthrough for movies with DTS/Dolby encoded tracks.

Btw, I'm testing Windows 10 build 10240 and can't get any of the old hacks to work but it is a known bug that 5.1 is not working right.
Until DX12 games come out there is not enough reason to upgrade from 7/8.1 to 10.


----------



## felipaopl (Jul 27, 2015)

subzero_sv said:


> I was able to use Realtek drivers with a ALC888 chipset and worked fine with R2.73 drivers, after that I upgraded motherboard and ended up with an ALC1150 chipset and then I was never able to use them correctly again, the options appear in the Realtek App but not in the Windows Control Panel instead now I use the DOLBY HOME THEATER v4 and work just fine with the old ALC888 and ALC1150, I can get TRUE Dolby Digital through optical even in games with the Xaudio2 mod (tested with wolfenstein the old blood getting 5.1 optical output), and Dolby Pro Logic for music and of course passthrough for movies with DTS/Dolby encoded tracks.
> 
> Btw, I'm testing Windows 10 build 10240 and can't get any of the old hacks to work but it is a known bug that 5.1 is not working right.
> Until DX12 games come out there is not enough reason to upgrade from 7/8.1 to 10.


What do you mean by Dolby Home Theater v4/Xaudio2 mod and what's the difference between this solution and this thread's approach?

Also, although I couldn't make the method here working in Windows 10, 5.1 does work, at least when you play the test tone when going to the Windows audio settings.


----------



## subzero_sv (Jul 27, 2015)

felipaopl said:


> What do you mean by Dolby Home Theater v4/Xaudio2 mod and what's the difference between this solution and this thread's approach?
> 
> Also, although I couldn't make the method here working in Windows 10, 5.1 does work, at least when you play the test tone when going to the Windows audio settings.



The main difference is that Dolby Home Theater Audio WORKS, while Unlocked Realtek drivers appears to work or partially work only for some people.
And this thread approach is to get Dolby Digital Live & DTS Interactive which btw DHTv4 gets done flawlessly (Dolby Digital).

You should do the test tone on the Digital Audio/SPDIF/OPTICAL OUTPUT over Windows 10 IT WILL FAIL to this day (27/07/2015), The headphones and regular speakers should work normal.

You can check the problem here: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...af-9645-d041dbdf8b5b?page=18&tm=1437674420761


----------



## felipaopl (Jul 27, 2015)

subzero_sv said:


> The main difference is that Dolby Home Theater Audio WORKS, while Unlocked Realtek drivers appears to work or partially work only for some people.
> And this thread approach is to get Dolby Digital Live & DTS Interactive which btw DHTv4 gets done flawlessly (Dolby Digital).
> 
> You should do the test tone on the Digital Audio/SPDIF/OPTICAL OUTPUT over Windows 10 IT WILL FAIL to this day (27/07/2015), The headphones and regular speakers should work normal.
> ...


Let me get this straight then, are you saying that DHTv4 could be used as a solution to the problems in this thread? In my case, specifically, I want to re-enable DDL or DTS Interactive, but even a stereo sound coming out of my 5 speakers would be good enough. Would DHTv4 allow me to do that? Is it a separate software or bundled into audio drivers? Sorry, quite new to this whole audio driver business.


----------



## subzero_sv (Jul 27, 2015)

felipaopl said:


> Let me get this straight then, are you saying that DHTv4 could be used as a solution to the problems in this thread? In my case, specifically, I want to re-enable DDL or DTS Interactive, but even a stereo sound coming out of my 5 speakers would be good enough. Would DHTv4 allow me to do that? Is it a separate software or bundled into audio drivers? Sorry, quite new to this whole audio driver business.



It is a software/driver combo. You can find it here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/p6uz4qi1yeojv11/DOLBY.rar

SOURCE: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?s=a76255781f509a207689b8433cfc92a0&t=392085 

Quick guide:
*DOLBY.rar* contents:
_Dolby PCEE Drivers x64.msi
Dolby PCEE Drivers x86.msi
Dolby Home Theater v4.msi
Dolby Advanced Audio v2.msi_

Installation:

1. Uninstall Realtek HD Audio drivers or NVIDIA or ATI HD Audio drivers. Reboot.

2. NOTE: For Win 8/8.1, Disable Driver Signature Enforcement

3. Install _"Dolby PCEE Drivers x64.msi"_. During installation process, choose _"DHT(release)"_ for Home Theater v4.

4. Install _"Dolby Home Theater v4.msi"_. Reboot.

5. After restart go to Control Panel -> Audio -> Select Digital Output -> properties -> advanced properties -> from the dropdown menu select Dolby Digital -> apply/accept and close.

6. Enjoy 

It will work with Win7 & Win8, currently not working on Windows 10.


----------



## felipaopl (Jul 28, 2015)

subzero_sv said:


> It is a software/driver combo. You can find it here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/p6uz4qi1yeojv11/DOLBY.rar
> 
> SOURCE: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?s=a76255781f509a207689b8433cfc92a0&t=392085
> 
> ...


Thanks. Looking forward to this method too, more options are always welcome.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 28, 2015)

Now there are two possibilities with Home Theater v4 Advanced audio v2 Bundle :
1. Dolby Digital Output is actually DDL unnamed properly. which is ok
2  Dolby Digital is just a fake stereo to 5.1 just like Dolby headphone which sucks bigtime. My receiver can also do this conversion.

PS: My motherboard came with Dolby Home Theatre v4, same for my laptop but this is basiclly just an equalizer.


----------



## sunshinewelly (Jul 28, 2015)

I have an asus rock z77 extreme 4 MB. It has optical out. I have purchased a pair of turtle beach headsets to use with my xbox and hopefully my PC.

Now i have had a look at this thread and some report having succcess in openinng up the realtec audio to out put Dolby Live (which the turtle beach requires).

Will this work with my MB


----------



## subzero_sv (Jul 28, 2015)

Andrei said:


> Now there are two possibilities with Home Theater v4 Advanced audio v2 Bundle :
> 1. Dolby Digital Output is actually DDL unnamed properly. which is ok
> 2  Dolby Digital is just a fake stereo to 5.1 just like Dolby headphone which sucks bigtime. My receiver can also do this conversion.
> 
> PS: My motherboard came with Dolby Home Theatre v4, same for my laptop but this is basiclly just an equalizer.



Dolby Advanced Audio V2 IS NOT THE SAME as Dolby Home Theater V4.
(The interface of DHTv4 will work with the Advanced Audio v2 driver and also with Dolby Home Theater driver)

The Dolby.RAR content has inside "Dolby PCEE Drivers x64.msi" which can install both DAA (Dolby Advanced Audio driver) and also DHT (Dolby Home Theater driver) -you should pick "DHT (release)".
The main difference being Dolby Digital Output on DHT driver that is basically Dolby Digital Live, and of course if your source has 2.0 audio it will "fake" 5.1 which is good isn't?



Screen of Wolfenstein outputting real 5.1 digital through spdif:




sunshinewelly said:


> I have an asus rock z77 extreme 4 MB. It has optical out. I have purchased a pair of turtle beach headsets to use with my xbox and hopefully my PC.
> 
> Now i have had a look at this thread and some report having succcess in openinng up the realtec audio to out put Dolby Live (which the turtle beach requires).
> 
> Will this work with my MB



You will have to try it yourself, even with similar hardware the hack doesn't always work.


----------



## sunshinewelly (Jul 29, 2015)

I tried the dolby theatre workaround but it says my device is not supported when i try to select dolby and i can only run my hdmi output through my gpu in 2 channels. as there is now a new version of the realtek drivers is there a new unsigned driver we can use to get in with the original method


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Jul 29, 2015)

so do microsoft know that the 5.1 optical is buggered?. as i said im using the windows 10 240 build. i am willing to stick it out like.. just hope they fix it soon,. its a big enough reason to go back to 7 lol


----------



## sunshinewelly (Jul 29, 2015)

OK now got this to work using the 2.71 guide on page 1 (crackerjacks method at post 8) - although i am waiting for headphones to see if it actually outputs any sound.

what i did was download the unsigned driver and copy over the dll onto the realtek 2.71 real driver and run the set up.

I have not had any unsigned driver messages though when i restart which i understand i should be getting.

I dont know whether crackerjacks method is the alternative method or not - i simply downloaded bad's unsigned driver 2.71 and used the dll inside that (once it had been extracted) 

i understand that i should actually replace the original dll once the dolby live output has been enabled.

so i understand that this does not work with windows 10,


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 29, 2015)

Andrei said:


> What do you have in the Dropdown menu?
> 
> Look also in Control Panel-> Sound->select Digital ouptup->properties-> advanced-> see the dropdown menu.
> 
> PS: This version of driver is not form Realtek website. Am I right ?




I  found settings in the drop down menu you said to look into, I found DTS Interactive 5.1 and DD Live 5.1, However when I select them and play though one of them 5.1 does not play, I also do not have that option in my RealTek hardware manager drop down menu.

So something went wrong I guess.

Also if select 5.1 from control panel the way you said to 5.1 does not play 5.1 its only stereo sound.

I'm now even more lost than before.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 29, 2015)

To which output do you have your speakers connected?

Can you play the test sound when selectong DTS or DDL?


----------



## HeyWheresMySnack (Jul 29, 2015)

So I have everything installed correctly in Windows 10, but I can't play the test tone, and 5.1 surround sound doesn't work. Anyone figured out how to get around that?


----------



## McFly (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone, finally got through the thread!! 

In my experience, Aorus laptop with W8.1 and latest Realteck HD driver installed this is what I get:

- I have DHT v4 installed and working
- I loose the Realteck drivers
- Then I have great speackers but cannot use my Audio/Micro jacks.
- I I reinstal Realteck drivers over the DTH install, then the DTH has a driver version issue...

Could not find away to by pass that point.

Any idea? Any solution?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 29, 2015)

Andrei said:


> To which output do you have your speakers connected?
> 
> Can you play the test sound when selectong DTS or DDL?



I have it connected though my Digital Coaxial cable looks like this. I can play a test sound but its not in 5.1, It comes in as DTS or DD when I select it but does not play in 5.1.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 29, 2015)

The test sound will not play in 5.1 because is stereo. You need to start a game to get 5.1.
You can get also music in all the speakers by activating dolby prologic 2


----------



## TomONeill (Jul 29, 2015)

HeyWheresMySnack said:


> So I have everything installed correctly in Windows 10, but I can't play the test tone, and 5.1 surround sound doesn't work. Anyone figured out how to get around that?


Nope 
The weirdest thing is that you can actually test DTS and Dolby seperatly (see pic) and then the test tone DOES work! But you can't make it so that it'll work for the test tone on the "Advanced" tab or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 29, 2015)

Andrei said:


> The test sound will not play in 5.1 because is stereo. You need to start a game to get 5.1.
> You can get also music in all the speakers by activating dolby prologic 2



I dont have Dolby Prologic 2 as an option in my RealTek Manager thats the problem.


----------



## illogik (Jul 30, 2015)

Hopefully we get a fix for Win 10...


----------



## HeyWheresMySnack (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah, I think Windows 10 has messed this up for us. Gosh dangit!


----------



## Andrei (Jul 30, 2015)

Shiroyasha said:


> I dont have Dolby Prologic 2 as an option in my RealTek Manager thats the problem.





You should have it in Sound properties.


----------



## spoonhandle (Jul 30, 2015)

TomONeill said:


> Nope
> The weirdest thing is that you can actually test DTS and Dolby seperatly (see pic) and then the test tone DOES work! But you can't make it so that it'll work for the test tone on the "Advanced" tab or anything else for that matter.


That's because this test is testing what the decoder supports, i.e. it is testing encoded Dolby Digital and DTS Audio (like you'd have from a DVD/Blu-ray). That's why the Supported Formats test is always available regardless of whether the sound card supports DDL or DTS:I


----------



## arsalanpro (Jul 30, 2015)

2bad said:


> Hi,
> I was able to unlock the Realtek HD Audio driver, and make both Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive available.
> (Note: DTS Interactive is marketed as DTS Connect when bundled with DTS Neo: PC)
> 
> ...


Hello sir, thankyou for this method. I tried this on my 1150 codec and it worked fine on Dolby Digital Live 5.1 on Windows 8.1. But ever since I started using Windows 10, it doesn't work I can't even test sound as it says "Failed to play test tone". Can you help me out here please? Thankyou.


----------



## McFly (Jul 30, 2015)

I wonder how people manage to have dolby into the sound control Panel.

When I manage to get DHT v4 installed an d working, I loose the functionality of audio and micro Jacks, and I do not have Dolby appearing in the sound properties... neither as a tab, neither in the drop down...


----------



## arsalanpro (Jul 30, 2015)

ziplock9000 said:


> You'll find that an extra step is needed for this to work in all games which involves patching directX files. I mentioned this a few steps back.
> 
> 
> I'm unsure how this would work for Windows 10 and DX12.


Sir is this for Windows 10 Pro?
2.73 worked great on Windows 8.1 but ever since I have switched to Win 10 it's not working.


----------



## arsalanpro (Jul 30, 2015)

Raphus said:


> I've tried every setups and versions of installation presented in this thread, but nothing is working, every time after successful installation, I'm choosing DTS Connect or DDL and then "Failed to play test tone". I've heard someone got this error too, but what should I do with it, I cant find solution. Can someone help me, please? I do really need 5.1 sound via SPDIF.


I am having the same problem, but on Windows 10. Can you help me out?


----------



## arsalanpro (Jul 30, 2015)

sewer56lol said:


> Anyone had any luck running this on Windows 10 insider preview? (build 10074 here) There appears to be an additional form of audio protection which causes the notorious 'Failed to play test tone' error when using DTS/DDL.
> 
> Realtek control panel and Windows though will register the existence of DDL & DTS, the driver will function normally if used in any other modes.
> 
> ...


Exactly my issue here, can't play DDL or DTS on Windows 10 as it says "Failed to play test tone". Is there any solution for this?


----------



## arsalanpro (Jul 30, 2015)

TomONeill said:


> Nope
> The weirdest thing is that you can actually test DTS and Dolby seperatly (see pic) and then the test tone DOES work! But you can't make it so that it'll work for the test tone on the "Advanced" tab or anything else for that matter.


Exactly my problem here (on Windows 10), have you solved this?


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Jul 31, 2015)

arsalanpro said:


> Exactly my problem here (on Windows 10), have you solved this?



http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/.../f1bf8029-e6f0-4eaf-9645-d041dbdf8b5b?page=20

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...question&status=AllReplies,AllReplies&page=11

Even if Microsoft fix this trouble after that you have to deal with the IMPOSED "automatic updates"


----------



## subzero_sv (Jul 31, 2015)

snc.cml said:


> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/.../f1bf8029-e6f0-4eaf-9645-d041dbdf8b5b?page=20
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/forum/insider_wintp-insider_devices/realtek-51-sound-not-working-windows-10-technical/aa536a1b-9c88-492a-95ae-7abe7b62a655?tab=question&status=AllReplies,AllReplies&page=11
> 
> Even if Microsoft fix this trouble after that you have to deal with the IMPOSED "automatic updates"



I hope they release it soon...
At least they accept it is a System bug and not a driver one.

Quote from _http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...2a-95ae-7abe7b62a655?page=11&tm=1438305264896_
_
The NVIDIA HDMI audio problem is, if I recall correctly, getting fixed in a new NVIDIA driver due out soon.
*As to the DTS Interactive issue, that's on us (Microsoft), not Realtek. *The fix is checked in but we need to go through the process of putting it into the update package.
ASAFP, I promise!  
 John W [MSFT] _

And btw, driver updates can be disabled.


----------



## knightvision (Jul 31, 2015)

snc.cml said:


> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/.../f1bf8029-e6f0-4eaf-9645-d041dbdf8b5b?page=20
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/forum/insider_wintp-insider_devices/realtek-51-sound-not-working-windows-10-technical/aa536a1b-9c88-492a-95ae-7abe7b62a655?tab=question&status=AllReplies,AllReplies&page=11
> 
> Even if Microsoft fix this trouble after that you have to deal with the IMPOSED "automatic updates"



Hi,

For that problem i think this is the solution in windows 10:

- Search in the Start menu to "Change device installation settings"
- Select "No , let me choose what to do"
- Place a check mark for "Never install driver software from Windows Update
- Press "Save changes"

This is for the hardware drivers settings in your pc.


----------



## mkanet (Aug 1, 2015)

Is anyone actually working on a solution for Windows 10?  I depend on the DTS Interactive dll hack for all my games, TV, and Movies.  I'm certainly not going to give that core functionality I use every day.  Im still not sure why an option like this isn't legitimately as a paid license from Realtek/Dolby.


----------



## spoonhandle (Aug 2, 2015)

mkanet said:


> Is anyone actually working on a solution for Windows 10?  I depend on the DTS Interactive dll hack for all my games, TV, and Movies.  I'm certainly not going to give that core functionality I use every day.  Im still not sure why an option like this isn't legitimately as a paid license from Realtek/Dolby.


Many of us feel the same.

"I would really like this feature and I'm willing to pay money for it."

"No, we don't want your money. You don't really want that anyway."


----------



## mkanet (Aug 2, 2015)

The next best alternative (although not ideal) is to spend $87 (plus tax and shipping) on an USB Asus Xonar U7 Sound Card; then, plug and play.  The sound fidelity and features should be at least as good as what the realtek chipset has.


----------



## Rover1 (Aug 3, 2015)

got the solution for windows 10 download and install the realtek 32 or 64 bits R2.79 2015/6/25
and use the unlock dll for version R2.75 replace the file in system32
 then use "vlc player" to play the movies and set audio to "speakers (realtek high definition audio)"and surround sound is back


----------



## Andrei (Aug 3, 2015)

This treath reffers to ddl and dts. Spdif passtrough is a whole different story


----------



## knightvision (Aug 3, 2015)

Does anyone knows this:
On my windows 7 machine i have only dolby digital live enabled with my realtek.  (the stock driver when i bought it) works great with 5.1 movies and games true Spdif passtrough.
This machine is also my main movie and game pc. Does this mean that when i watch a movie on it with DTS/HD as example i actually dont hear the real DTS HD sound?
As example does the movie player downgrade my sound from DTS HD to dolby digital live ?   Or does this means a total different thing ?


----------



## spoonhandle (Aug 4, 2015)

knightvision said:


> Does anyone knows this:
> On my windows 7 machine i have only dolby digital live enabled with my realtek.  (the stock driver when i bought it) works great with 5.1 movies and games true Spdif passtrough.
> This machine is also my main movie and game pc. Does this mean that when i watch a movie on it with DTS/HD as example i actually dont hear the real DTS HD sound?
> As example does the movie player downgrade my sound from DTS HD to dolby digital live ?   Or does this means a total different thing ?



DTS HD can be up to 8 channel and is a lossless codec requiring HDMI, so if you are using a TOSLINK cable and have Dolby Digital Live enabled then it is converting the DTS HD track to compressed Dolby Digital. If you have a receiver that has HDMI input then using an HDMI cable is definitely the way to go.

Also with the HDMI your games can/will use multichannel LinearPCM so there is no need for anything like DTS:I or Dolby Digital Live.


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Aug 5, 2015)

Rover1 said:


> got the solution for windows 10 download and install the realtek 32 or 64 bits R2.79 2015/6/25
> and use the unlock dll for version R2.75 replace the file in system32
> then use "vlc player" to play the movies and set audio to "speakers (realtek high definition audio)"and surround sound is back




hey i just did this on my windows 10 and all i get i silence when playing 5.1 stuff. failed to play test tone and no sound in games either. i thought this was the one like... but ill have to keep waiting. someone make a file!!!


----------



## arsalanpro (Aug 5, 2015)

darkspireULTIMA said:


> hey i just did this on my windows 10 and all i get i silence when playing 5.1 stuff. failed to play test tone and no sound in games either. i thought this was the one like... but ill have to keep waiting. someone make a file!!!


Yeah.. I tried that aswell.. Not working


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Aug 5, 2015)

its doing my head in tbh, but after a little reading, theres gonna be a service pack released next wek i think. that might fix it. apparently both microsoft and realtek are aware of the issue.

im actually really enjoying winodws 10. its seems quick... and clean, mostly. 
i do love aero though..


----------



## knightvision (Aug 5, 2015)

spoonhandle said:


> DTS HD can be up to 8 channel and is a lossless codec requiring HDMI, so if you are using a TOSLINK cable and have Dolby Digital Live enabled then it is converting the DTS HD track to compressed Dolby Digital. If you have a receiver that has HDMI input then using an HDMI cable is definitely the way to go.
> 
> Also with the HDMI your games can/will use multichannel LinearPCM so there is no need for anything like DTS:I or Dolby Digital Live.



1: so my way with Toslink is capable in true dolby digital live and normal DTS with no problem ?

2: Ok my computer is cabled with DVI-to HDMI directly to my tv and not to my receiver. So if i put the hdmi directly to my receiver then its ok ? not a problem that it is a DVI (computer) to HDMI (tv) cable?

3: Why don't i need this unlocked codecs on my pc this way ? is it because the games/movies detects it now from my 5.1 receiver instead?    so he dont looks at all if i have it on stereo or dolby live or dts in my realtek settings on pc ?


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 5, 2015)

Ugh.... This Windows 10 bug has been driving me crazy, but it just got worse... (for some of us.)  I realize the optical bug in Windows 10 still isn't fixed, but we know it at least recognizes the unlocked drivers.  But has anybody gotten it show the unlocked drivers without Test Mode enabled?  Because the *DisableProtectedAudioDG *regedit hasn't worked for me in Windows 10.  What sucks about this is that a recent BattleEye update for Arma games won't let you play with Test Mode enabled...   Did anybody get it to work on Windows 10 without Test Mode? (minus the bug we're waiting for them to fix...).

I tried ReadyDriver Plus to try to automatically disable driver signature enforcement on boot, but it doesn't seem to work in Windows 10 (as far as I can figure out).

Anybody have any luck (without Test Mode)?


----------



## SpiderOne (Aug 6, 2015)

Jgr9 said:


> Ugh.... This Windows 10 bug has been driving me crazy, but it just got worse... (for some of us.)  I realize the optical bug in Windows 10 still isn't fixed, but we know it at least recognizes the unlocked drivers.  But has anybody gotten it show the unlocked drivers without Test Mode enabled?  Because the *DisableProtectedAudioDG *regedit hasn't worked for me in Windows 10.  What sucks about this is that a recent BattleEye update for Arma games won't let you play with Test Mode enabled...   Did anybody get it to work on Windows 10 without Test Mode? (minus the bug we're waiting for them to fix...).
> 
> I tried ReadyDriver Plus to try to automatically disable driver signature enforcement on boot, but it doesn't seem to work in Windows 10 (as far as I can figure out).
> 
> Anybody have any luck (without Test Mode)?


Here's what I did

Open CMD.exe making sure to run as administrator
This starts you in C:\Windows\system32 so that's good
Type "rename RLTKAPO64.dll to RLTKAPO64.dll.old"
You then should be able to drag the unlocked RLTKAPO64.dll file into system32 through File Explorer or use the copy command in CMD.exe to copy it to system32
Reboot
Done

This gives me the option for DDL and DTS but of course the test tone fails due to the current W10 bug.


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 6, 2015)

But... That's not an issue I'm having.  I don't have a problem with getting the file copied.  You still need Test Mode on for this method, don't you?


----------



## arsalanpro (Aug 6, 2015)

SpiderOne said:


> Here's what I did
> 
> Open CMD.exe making sure to run as administrator
> This starts you in C:\Windows\system32 so that's good
> ...


did all that.. waiting for the fix now


----------



## SpiderOne (Aug 6, 2015)

Jgr9 said:


> But... That's not an issue I'm having.  I don't have a problem with getting the file copied.  You still need Test Mode on for this method, don't you?


Strange the registry entry works for me. My trouble was getting the DLL into the installer to work. Didn't need test mode or anything like that.


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't get it... No matter what I do, I cannot get it to recognize the DLL.

I can use the main method of replacing the .sys in the drivers folder (other than the current bug with dolby/dts), but that requires Test Mode.

I think I've tried everything at this point.  It's just not showing up when I try the DLL method.  (and yes, I fixed the name).


----------



## GeneralOctopusNL (Aug 6, 2015)

Do you know what is strange? I just upgraded to W10 Pro N, installed the drivers (2.79 + the 2.
75 dll, first install 2.79 then copy the 2.75 dll) and the Dolby Digital Live! is selectable in the Realtek control panel, but playing audio doesn't work.

HOWEVER,,,,,


When I play a test tone, all the test tones sound (except for the WMA, but that's how it was on W8.1) in their respective codec.

No 5.1 trough vlc though. 

SPECS:
OS = W10 Pro N
CODEC = ALC 1200
REALTEK BASE VERSION = 2.79
UNLOCK DLL = 2.75
TESTMODE = ON


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, it's been like that since January.

Where is the 2.75 dll anyways? or are you talking about the .sys?

or is it the same one as the 2.71 dll?


----------



## GeneralOctopusNL (Aug 6, 2015)

In this post is a link to the 2.75 dll. I've put it in %windir%\System32. 
Is it sure that Microsoft will fix this bug next week?


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 6, 2015)

Nobody knows.  They've been telling us for months that they're going to fix it.  Sure would have been nice if they had fixed it in the updates the other day...


----------



## GeneralOctopusNL (Aug 6, 2015)

I read a few posts above this one, that a service pack is comming next week. Let's just hope he's right


----------



## SpiderOne (Aug 6, 2015)

GeneralOctopusNL said:


> Do you know what is strange? I just upgraded to W10 Pro N, installed the drivers (2.79 + the 2.
> 75 dll, first install 2.79 then copy the 2.75 dll) and the Dolby Digital Live! is selectable in the Realtek control panel, but playing audio doesn't work.
> 
> HOWEVER,,,,,
> ...


There are two tabs in which you can test. The tab on the far right is where you select the default format and that's where the test tone fails. If you select it to test in the 2nd tab it will test fine.


----------



## GeneralOctopusNL (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah I just discovered that. When I play music with foobar, it gives me this error:

Unrecoverable playback error: Unknown error code (0x88890008)


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes!!!  I finally got the dll method to... "work" (other than bug we're waiting for MS to fix...)

2.79 install with the *2.75* dll.  I rebooted after every single step (even if possibly unnecessary).

1. 2.79 installer -> uninstall, reboot, install, reboot

2. regedit -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Audio ->  New DWORD (32-bit) named *DisableProtectedAudioDG* and set it to *1*.  Reboot

3. Delete the RltkAPO64.dll from "C:\Windows\System32" (Personally, I used a little program called File Unlocker to delete it while it was "in use") and replace it with the modified 2.75 dll.  Right click and open the properties of the new dll and check unblock near the bottom.  Apply.  Reboot.


----------



## GeneralOctopusNL (Aug 6, 2015)

Trying it out now!!

EDIT:
Sadly enough this isn't working. I've got testmode enabled, do I need to disable it?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 6, 2015)

@mods can we lock this thread and delete the links these drivers are very old
and the op hasn't been back


----------



## spoonhandle (Aug 6, 2015)

knightvision said:


> 1: so my way with Toslink is capable in true dolby digital live and normal DTS with no problem ?
> 
> 2: Ok my computer is cabled with DVI-to HDMI directly to my tv and not to my receiver. So if i put the hdmi directly to my receiver then its ok ? not a problem that it is a DVI (computer) to HDMI (tv) cable?
> 
> 3: Why don't i need this unlocked codecs on my pc this way ? is it because the games/movies detects it now from my 5.1 receiver instead?    so he dont looks at all if i have it on stereo or dolby live or dts in my realtek settings on pc ?



1. The question was with Dolby Digital Live do you hear the real DTS HD sound. No, because the DTS HD is being converted to Dolby Digital which is a compressed codec allowing 5.1 on SPDIF. DTS HD is lossless and requires HDMI audio to get "True DTS HD" You are however getting true compressed Dolby Digital.

2. If your graphics card does not have HDMI or Displayport outputs than you are not able to do DTS HD or Dolby TrueHD. DVI does not include audio.

3. If your graphics card has HDMI or Displayport then the graphics card becomes the audio card providing audio to the receiver, so SPDIF connection is not necessary or desired. The unlocked drivers are only needed if you are wanting Dolby Digital Live (and/or DTS Interactive) which is needed for multichannel audio on SPDIF.

edit: changed some wording


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 7, 2015)

GeneralOctopusNL said:


> Trying it out now!!
> 
> EDIT:
> Sadly enough this isn't working. I've got testmode enabled, do I need to disable it?



What doesn't work?  Like I said, this won't fix surround sound through optical until Microsoft fixes it.  In your first post you had the dll method "functioning"... the best it's going to until Microsoft fixes the bug that is keeping surround sound from actually working.  Did you break it?


----------



## GeneralOctopusNL (Aug 7, 2015)

Nope I didn't, but if you change the format to 2-channels you'll get sound from it. No DDL or DTS though


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yup... And that's where we're stuck waiting.


----------



## mdd45 (Aug 7, 2015)

from answers.microsoft.com :
" I'm using Realtek driver version 6.0.1.7541. Windows 10   I went into the Realtek HD Audio Manager.  On the upper right of the box it says, "Device Advanced Settings".  Click on that.  Where it says "Playback Device", tick the radial that says  "Make front and rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously".  That made the 7.1 option go away, and left me with just the 5.1 option, and now all of my 5.1 speakers work.  I have the Center, Subwoofer, and Side pair speakers ticked."


anyone tried this?   


still waiting for this to be fixed, and then update to win10...


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sounds like that's for analog, not optical, which I heard is... somewhat fixed... maybe.  No change with optical/digital after trying it here.


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Aug 8, 2015)

just had this cumulative update from windows 10 and still no fix for spdif.. r2.79


----------



## TomONeill (Aug 8, 2015)

A Service Pack this quick after release? An update, sure, but SP? Nah, can't find anything on the internet either.
I don't think Windows 10 is going to get Service Packs anyways, they wanted to create an operating system which gets major updates regularly.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 9, 2015)

Andrei said:


> View attachment 66976
> 
> You should have it in Sound properties.


Unfortunately I don't have that option.


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 9, 2015)

That's what these unlocked drivers are for. (partially)


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 9, 2015)

Jgr9 said:


> That's what these unlocked drivers are for. (partially)


 
I know, I did follow the instructions and I do have DD and DTS Live just not Dolby ProLogic 2, Even after installing everything.


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 9, 2015)

hmm... I'm not sure then.  I've got all 3 things visible, but of course Dolby and DTS still don't work right on Windows 10.  Anyways, if your receiver has forced Dolby (upscaling) abilities, then not having the Dolby Home Theater option shouldn't be an issue because your receiver does it anyways I'd think.  Or are you just going straight to speakers?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 9, 2015)

What I have may not be the best receiver in the world, if you can consider it a receiver. What I have is a Logitech Z906 its made for computers so its good enough for me until I can get a real receiver with hand picked speakers.


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 9, 2015)

Looking at it.  So it doesn't do upscaling from stereo?  dang.  I was gonna suggest turning on the virtual surround enhancement, but I see in your image that it doesn't give you that either.

Anyways, I know the pain of having an outdated receiver.  With all this trouble of having to use these unlocked drivers, I'd much rather have a newer receiver that actually has HDMI so I don't have to use compressed signals through optical anymore...   Or, you know... a better sound card and speaker setup (which might be the better option because I already have a 7.1 HDMI DAC that I swap between my PC and consoles, so no need for a receiver for my consoles... until 4K and/or Atmos hit, damnit).


----------



## mdd45 (Aug 9, 2015)

i upgraded to win10. DTS and DD passthrough from media player classic LAV settings is working for me through realetk's digital output. Games only stereo though.....


----------



## GeneralOctopusNL (Aug 9, 2015)

Coaxial output isn't working as well with windows 10. Forgot to mention in my first post.

EDIT:

I've just stumbled across this don't know if it's working though.


----------



## ufoludekcrezy (Aug 9, 2015)

I also agree DTS does not work  windows 10 blocks something  please help only works stereo sound through optical connector installed the latest driver updates from the relatek to no avail still silence


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 9, 2015)

It's a bug.....


----------



## GeneralOctopusNL (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah I know, but here and there I read that some of the fokes that have this same issue thought this was an SPDIF only issue


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 9, 2015)

The link you posted actually references a different bug related to Realtek.  That one might have been resolved, but I'm not sure.  I'm not using analog.


----------



## mervincm (Aug 10, 2015)

OK so Just as a bit of a sanity check.  Since I have optical PC to receiver (5.1 DTS and Dolby on it) and Realtek HD audio on windoiws 10, I am actually waiting for three things to happen
1) MS to fix Windows 10 optical out bug
2) Realtek to release a newer driver
3) a tested patch or way to enable DD live or DTS interactive ( on the new realtek driver)

Once these are done, then I can use plex / VLC to play my variety of multichannel movies

did I capture that correctly?


----------



## nivrij (Aug 10, 2015)

Has anyone with Windows 10 build 10240 gotten DTS audio to work already? I was so excited to upgrade to Windows 10 and has been spending the last 12 hours reinstalling and restoring my stuff only to find this DTS conundrum. I'm thinking of going back to Windows 8.1 now!


----------



## GeneralOctopusNL (Aug 10, 2015)

Well the best practice for everything is backing up your data first. When I need to revert back to windows 8.1, I'll just install an boot usb pick the backup image, and everything will be restored with a single mouse click!

You can also open the backup images if you don't want to restore the whole system at once.

We need to wait for Microsoft to fix their stuff, but oohh mannn what do I miss Dolby Digital


----------



## nivrij (Aug 10, 2015)

GeneralOctopusNL said:


> Well the best practice for everything is backing up your data first. When I need to revert back to windows 8.1, I'll just install an boot usb pick the backup image, and everything will be restored with a single mouse click!
> 
> You can also open the backup images if you don't want to restore the whole system at once.
> 
> We need to wait for Microsoft to fix their stuff, but oohh mannn what do I miss Dolby Digital



Good thing I created a full disk image of my windows 8.1 installation. Now I've restored it like nothing happened. Until Microsoft fixes this audio issue I'm not going back to Windows 10. I can't live without surround sound when gaming and this is my gaming PC.


----------



## GeneralOctopusNL (Aug 10, 2015)

nivrij said:


> Good thing I created a full disk image of my windows 8.1 installation. Now I've restored it like nothing happened. Until Microsoft fixes this audio issue I'm not going back to Windows 10. I can't live without surround sound when gaming and this is my gaming PC.



That is very very very recognizable, but I'm not really gaming right now. Need to code some stuff first. Hoping that Microsoft has fixed the bug when I finish coding. 

If you see this thread, you'll read that now and then a Microsoft employee responds that they are working on the fix. So there is hope 

EDIT: If you take a look at this the thread above, and open some of the screenshots. You'll see the Dolby tab.

I don't have a tab that looks like that one. Mine just shows Dolby Home Theather, that activates the "real" 5.1 experience trough 2.1. Does the tab look different because we use unlocked drivers? They seem to be able to select DD Live without the unlocked drivers...


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 10, 2015)

mervincm said:


> OK so Just as a bit of a sanity check.  Since I have optical PC to receiver (5.1 DTS and Dolby on it) and Realtek HD audio on windoiws 10, I am actually waiting for three things to happen
> 1) MS to fix Windows 10 optical out bug
> 2) Realtek to release a newer driver
> 3) a tested patch or way to enable DD live or DTS interactive ( on the new realtek driver)
> ...



If we're lucky, hopefully just the first one.


----------



## GeneralOctopusNL (Aug 12, 2015)

The bug will be fixed! It's in test phase right now, confirmed by a microsoft employee that is working on the bug fix.


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yup, at least he's still updating us.  Sadly, they had 1 part of an audio update released... yesterday apparently?  But the surround sound fix we're looking for is still being worked on.


----------



## GeneralOctopusNL (Aug 12, 2015)

Jup sadly enough. Is that sound fix the for the the apo...??


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 12, 2015)

yes


----------



## DazzaWill (Aug 13, 2015)

The latest Windows 10 update has Dolby Digital optical pass through fixed and working in the Native Apps including netflix and media player. DTS still not working in Native app and media player, however it works in media portal for me using lav filters (Which it always has). I would expect that now possibly modded drivers will work in Windows 10 using A1 method although I havent tried it because it stuffs up Netflix due to the Reg entry that is required. BTW does anyone know how to get around that with Netflix?  I cant use the other method cause it stuffs up my speaker config, ie changes rear to sides and I dont get full surround as a result using DD live. I have AC 1150  codec.


----------



## Redeement (Aug 13, 2015)

So, I just recently found out that I'm not getting 5.1 or even 7.1 surround for that matter from Astro a40's with mixamp, the issue I'm having is that it's hooked up via optical out and usb to my mixamp, and as you can see in the screenshot, I have the DDL 5.1 surround enabled on my sound manager. I'm using windows 10 btw, ALC1150 and Asus hero vii z97 motherboard if that helps. I'm trying to avoid buying a sound card just for the mixamp, so that's why I'm going down this unlocked driver route, but for whatever reason it's not working, I've tried doing a lot of research on my own about this and maybe one of you who read this thread/post can help me. I'd really appreciate it, I just made this account on this site just for this purpose..I can't justify spending money on a optical out PCIE sound card, when this motherboard has it, and I'm able to unlock the drivers, I just need to get passed this dilemma. Screenshot: https://gyazo.com/3662fd55f293dafe458d5fa2d76cf1ce

Edit: the real problem is that when I make the digital output my default device, nothing comes through the headset. My mixamp is connected via optical out & USB (for power)


----------



## SpiderOne (Aug 14, 2015)

Redeement said:


> So, I just recently found out that I'm not getting 5.1 or even 7.1 surround for that matter from Astro a40's with mixamp, the issue I'm having is that it's hooked up via optical out and usb to my mixamp, and as you can see in the screenshot, I have the DDL 5.1 surround enabled on my sound manager. I'm using windows 10 btw, ALC1150 and Asus hero vii z97 motherboard if that helps. I'm trying to avoid buying a sound card just for the mixamp, so that's why I'm going down this unlocked driver route, but for whatever reason it's not working, I've tried doing a lot of research on my own about this and maybe one of you who read this thread/post can help me. I'd really appreciate it, I just made this account on this site just for this purpose..I can't justify spending money on a optical out PCIE sound card, when this motherboard has it, and I'm able to unlock the drivers, I just need to get passed this dilemma. Screenshot: https://gyazo.com/3662fd55f293dafe458d5fa2d76cf1ce
> 
> Edit: the real problem is that when I make the digital output my default device, nothing comes through the headset. My mixamp is connected via optical out & USB (for power)


It's a bug with Windows 10, we're all waiting on the fix from Microsoft.


----------



## DazzaWill (Aug 14, 2015)

As I said Spider, the latest cumulative windows 10 update fixes it. The only issue now is DTS is still not working for me


----------



## Redeement (Aug 14, 2015)

DazzaWill said:


> As I said Spider, the latest cumulative windows 10 update fixes it. The only issue now is DTS is still not working for me


The Astro mixamp uses DDL and I still don't get any sound out of my headphones when I make it my default device..any ideas?


----------



## arsalanpro (Aug 14, 2015)

DazzaWill said:


> The latest Windows 10 update has Dolby Digital optical pass through fixed and working in the Native Apps including netflix and media player. DTS still not working in Native app and media player, however it works in media portal for me using lav filters (Which it always has). I would expect that now possibly modded drivers will work in Windows 10 using A1 method although I havent tried it because it stuffs up Netflix due to the Reg entry that is required. BTW does anyone know how to get around that with Netflix?  I cant use the other method cause it stuffs up my speaker config, ie changes rear to sides and I dont get full surround as a result using DD live. I have AC 1150  codec.


I also use 1150 codec and it says can''t play test tone on both DD Live and DTS Interactive. I have tried 2.73 and 2.75, both of them don't work for me on Win 10. Please help.


----------



## Biffen (Aug 14, 2015)

Same for me still not  working after latest update which driver are you using DazzaWill?


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Aug 14, 2015)

Do people even read this forum?!?!.. as of now windows 10 doesnt support ddl and dts.. its an issue thats gonna be fixed soon.. theres like one guy working on it. If your trying this custom driver tweak on windows 10 we are all going to come to the same conclusion..  IT DOESNT WORK YET


----------



## DazzaWill (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm using the 6.0.1.7571 driver dated 28th of July. As I said DD through optical is working now,  since the Windows update KB3081436 . I also said I haven't tried the DD LIVE mod yet, I just figured it might work now. DTS over optical is still broken. I also noticed that DD and DTS is not working over Analog for me,however, all games etc. work perfectly in 5.1. More evidence of there failure to implement DD and DTS properly. I love Windows 10 but this is the only thing holding it back for me.


----------



## Redeement (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm fully updated on my windows 10 machine and DDL is selected, but still nothing comes out of digital output when i make it my default device..I hope I'm not the only one it doesn't work for..again this is with astro a40 mixamp and headset, connected through optical and usb for power.


----------



## predprey (Aug 15, 2015)

*Windows Vista / 7 / 8 / 8.1 / 10 - 32/64 bit - R2.79 A1/M1:*

```
http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9
Instructions inside README.txt
```
Thanks to *2bad* for original modified drivers. Made using R2.79 original files.

For Windows 10 DTS/DDL bug, wait for official patch for by Microsoft.


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey, pred.  They probably aren't going to work yet fully on W10 since we're waiting for MS to fix a bug, at least with optical.


----------



## Ramshu (Aug 15, 2015)

predprey said:


> *Windows Vista / 7 / 8 / 8.1 / 10 - 32/64 bit - R2.79 A1/M1:*
> 
> ```
> http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9
> ...


Dosen't work on Windows 10, show the new audio options but can't listen when use DD.


----------



## sebin (Aug 17, 2015)

Can i use it with my asrock motherboard?


----------



## Assassin_Moder (Aug 17, 2015)

@sebin If your MB have compatible Realtek chipset.

From HERE we can read thath Windows 10 have already built in Dolby Digital Plus, Maybe someone can try to use it instead of Dolby Digital?


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Aug 18, 2015)

Assassin_Moder said:


> @sebin If your MB have compatible Realtek chipset.
> 
> From HERE we can read thath Windows 10 have already built in Dolby Digital Plus, Maybe someone can try to use it instead of Dolby Digital?




iv been looking at that, and ater searching it iv came to some webtes that are going on about audio drivers like beta drives from realtek.. gonna have a go at these and ill let you know


----------



## spoonhandle (Aug 18, 2015)

Assassin_Moder said:


> @sebin If your MB have compatible Realtek chipset.
> 
> From HERE we can read thath Windows 10 have already built in Dolby Digital Plus, Maybe someone can try to use it instead of Dolby Digital?


Dolby Digital Plus is not Dolby Digital Live.


----------



## Assassin_Moder (Aug 18, 2015)

@spoonhandle I tested my device with Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Live,  Dolby True Sound (DTS) and all works fine so all we need to wait for is DDP and check it out.

DDP should work in new MS Edge. Here is a DEMO (works only in Edge) But I get only some audio and decoding error message.

EDIT:
I found something about DDP coding HERE

EDIT 2:
Here is shown that Realtek have DDP on/off option but still DDL/DD won't work
LINK


----------



## spoonhandle (Aug 18, 2015)

Assassin_Moder said:


> @spoonhandle I tested my device with Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Live,  Dolby True Sound (DTS) and all works fine so all we need to wait for is DDP and check it out.
> 
> DDP should work in new MS Edge. Here is a DEMO (works only in Edge) But I get only some audio and decoding error message.
> 
> ...



DTS is not "Dolby True Sound" it is Digital Theater Systems so has nothing to do with Dolby; DTS is a competitor of Dolby.

DDP works on the Edge Browser just as a DVD/BluRay encoded with Dolby Digital works. It is pre encoded and doesn't need anything special to work but a decoding device such as a surround sound receiver.

Dolby Digital Live on the other hand takes ALL computer audio being produced and live encodes it to Dolby compressed audio which a decoder then processes. It is typically intended to be used while playing games so that the game's multichannel audio can be output on a TOSLINK cable in Dolby Digital (via Dolby Digital Live)

This entire thread is about Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive being unlocked on Realtek onboard sound cards. Dolby Digital Plus is not anything that needs to be unlocked because it is independent from the sound card capabilities as the audio is already encoded in Dolby Digital; there is nothing to wait for with Dolby Digital Plus. The Windows 8.1 Netflix App also supports Dolby Digital Plus.

Hopefully this helps clarify what you are dealing with.

EDIT: you'll notice in the link you provided in the audio settings it says "which of the following formats is your DIGITAL RECEIVER able to decode?" That test works because Dolby Digital is pre-encoded in the test audio and transmitted. The process of Dolby Digital Live encoding all audio to Dolby Digital on the fly is what's broken at the moment in Win 10.


----------



## Michael Nyary (Aug 18, 2015)

I had installed windows 10 with a fresh hd about a week ago and wanted to workaround for the Dolby Digital Live. I performed all the steps (again) thanks to Spoon handle's video (who also posted right above me here, thanks for the awesome video man!). No output from DDL because of the windows 10 issue. Didn't notice the Windows 10 disclaimer in the youtube video even though its the first thing and is in caps until after i did the whole thing, haha. Patiently waiting for the latest and greatest regarding the Windows patches. Thanks for all the great work guys!


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Aug 18, 2015)

driving me nuts this like. i wish someone at microsoft would pull their finger out


----------



## thomaz (Aug 20, 2015)

i've installed
"A1 - RLTKAPO64.dll - R279 - Dolby Digital Live + DTS Interactive + Dolby Home Theater + DTS Neo"
on win 7 ultimate x64.
everything works as it should except dts neo pc.
"film mode" or "music mode" nothing has any effect on sound.
normally mono must switch from fr/fl to the center speaker but it still comes out of fl/fr.

please fix and please make good xp hacks with enabled dts neo pc


----------



## Redeement (Aug 21, 2015)

Does anyone know any ETA when this'll be fixed for us people using windows 10?


----------



## TomONeill (Aug 21, 2015)

I'd like to know that too. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## zeeshan nasir (Aug 22, 2015)

Bump any updates for windows 10.


----------



## ufoludekcrezy (Aug 23, 2015)

predprey said:


> *Windows Vista / 7 / 8 / 8.1 / 10 - 32/64 bit - R2.79 A1/M1:*
> 
> ```
> http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9
> ...


Is not work for me  
help :>


----------



## zeeshan nasir (Aug 23, 2015)

I had the same problem with windows 10. Try 2.93 that worked for me in windows 8 and I presume it should work for windows 7 as well.


----------



## arsalanpro (Aug 23, 2015)

zeeshan nasir said:


> I had the same problem with windows 10. Try 2.93 that worked for me in windows 8 and I presume it should work for windows 7 as well.


Yes that worked for me aswell. Use this method for now.


----------



## genuine3000 (Aug 24, 2015)

arsalanpro said:


> Yes that worked for me aswell. Use this method for now.


What do you mean it is not out yet 2.93 on windows 10 it won't work


----------



## genuine3000 (Aug 24, 2015)

Assassin_Moder said:


> @sebin If your MB have compatible Realtek chipset.
> 
> From HERE we can read thath Windows 10 have already built in Dolby Digital Plus, Maybe someone can try to use it instead of Dolby Digital?


nope same thing


----------



## thomaz (Aug 24, 2015)

windows 10 dont have:
dolby digital live
dolby home theater with prologic iix
dts connect
dts neo pc

maybe a dolby digital plus decoder but that can be done with nearly all other modern decodera too.

p.s.: anybody here has 100% working dts neo pc with any of the drivers?
i tried nearly all hacked versions and none gave me working dts neo pc. 
its there you can move the slider u can enable/disable it on the analog outputs settigs pane but doesnt affect sound.

sad that dolby and dts are doing so much $$$ crap with theese kindergarten audio techniques.
every multi channel audio output on this planet should do multichannel upmix from stereo 4 free.


----------



## Screemer (Aug 25, 2015)

acutually i am only interested in using sb mb2/3 to get cmss-3d for my headphones. is it really working with the realtek chips on win7/10. how is the quality compared to a real creative card? haven't found an answer to that question. searched this thread and the web.


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Aug 26, 2015)

Screemer said:


> acutually i am only interested in using sb mb2/3 to get cmss-3d for my headphones. is it really working with the realtek chips on win7/10. how is the quality compared to a real creative card? haven't found an answer to that question. searched this thread and the web.




wrong forum bro, were after the dolby live through optical.. thats it mate


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Aug 26, 2015)

ddl and dts, is pretty much sorted for windows 7, i used it myself using the methods on this forum to get it to work, however it will not work on windows 10. i have tried the lot and now im gonna wait.. patiently... as should we all


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Aug 26, 2015)

1st, stay away from Win10 until some things are sorted (been testing it since January)

2nd, good job on the DTS drivers (not quite as good as XFi-Titanium HD DTS that actually maps 5.1 properly)


----------



## 10tacle (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing such awesome work, I was just about to buy a dedicated sound card for my PC so I can enjoy my games with surround sound.
I just signed up here to say thank you, unfortunately though I am one of the Windows 10 users who can't do anything but wait for a bug fix from Microsoft.
Anyway, I still have a question as I am not familiar with that.
Will I be able to get surround sound via HDMI (which I already have in use) or will I definitely need the optical output? If the latter, I need a new sound card anyway because I don't have an optical out on my mainboard right now, which would make the whole thing here obsolete for me.

That's how I have everything connected:
PC -> HDMI -> TV
TV -> Optical -> surround system


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 27, 2015)

I haz a realtec on-board sound card and also has a EXTREMA setting for volume.

Will this hacked version get me louder sound over this?


----------



## GeLork (Aug 27, 2015)

Do you surround sound from this external card on windows 10?
http://asia.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x-fi-surround-5-1-pro


----------



## SpiderOne (Aug 27, 2015)

I picked up an Asus Xonar DX and it works fine for DDL output. Fairly sure the Creative's work as well.


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Aug 29, 2015)

That's how I have everything connected:
PC -> HDMI -> TV
TV -> Optical -> surround system[/QUOTE]


but wouldnt you just get 2.0 stereo from the tv using the optical?


----------



## 10tacle (Aug 29, 2015)

darkspireULTIMA said:


> That's how I have everything connected:
> PC -> HDMI -> TV
> TV -> Optical -> surround system
> 
> ...


At the moment, yes. That's why I was hoping to get surround sound by using the unlocked driver here.

My consoles are also connected through hdmi to the TV (which passes the sound  through to my 5.1 system using optical) and I do get surround sound. The ps4 for instance is set to 'bitstream dolby' and it works like a charm. Only the PC gives me stereo, and that's what I don't understand.

So let's say MS has it fixed and people can enjoy 5.1 on Windows 10 again. Will it work for me by using hdmi or is this unlocked driver optical-only?


----------



## hughjass (Aug 29, 2015)

Has anyone had any luck under W8.1 getting the ALC892 chipset on a AsRock H97m to work with these hacked drivers? 

So far the 'M' method with the .sys file has not worked for me, tried every driver version from R2.71 up to the latest drivers. The 'A' version appears to work as I get the DDL and DTS connect options etc, but no sound at all when activated. Stereo works but not 5.1 under DDL or DTS connect over optical.

At this point I've spent far too many hours trying to get it to work so I'm considering just biting the bullet and getting a DDL/DTS connect compatible card, but if I can get the onboard Realtek to work any help would be massively appreciated!


----------



## genuine3000 (Aug 31, 2015)

hughjass said:


> Has anyone had any luck under W8.1 getting the ALC892 chipset on a AsRock H97m to work with these hacked drivers?
> 
> So far the 'M' method with the .sys file has not worked for me, tried every driver version from R2.71 up to the latest drivers. The 'A' version appears to work as I get the DDL and DTS connect options etc, but no sound at all when activated. Stereo works but not 5.1 under DDL or DTS connect over optical.
> 
> At this point I've spent far too many hours trying to get it to work so I'm considering just biting the bullet and getting a DDL/DTS connect compatible card, but if I can get the onboard Realtek to work any help would be massively appreciated!



The hacked drivers works fine in windows 8.1 it is just windows 10


----------



## mervincm (Sep 1, 2015)

Realtek has released a new WHQL (2.8x 7592) version, and driver station has one version of it identified "with dolby"  dunno what that means, but I tried it, and I do not get Dolby Live on my Windows 10 Gbyte z170X-UD5 system (RealTek AC1150) over optical.
When I run the DTS and DD tests, I do get sound from all 5 speakers, and my receiver lights up 5 channel and DTS/DD lights, so something is working.


----------



## Assassin_Moder (Sep 1, 2015)

@mervincm where 2.8x can be downloaded?


----------



## mervincm (Sep 1, 2015)

from driver station
*Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) R2.8x (7592) + Dolby WHQL *

*http://station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=startdown&id=1718*


----------



## arcpl (Sep 2, 2015)

mervincm said:


> from driver station
> *Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) R2.8x (7592) + Dolby WHQL *
> 
> *http://station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=startdown&id=1718*



So let me understand this currect.
This drivers are already certified with dolby live support, without any mods etc to make it work?


----------



## 10tacle (Sep 3, 2015)

arcpl said:


> So let me understand this currect.
> This drivers are already certified with dolby live support, without any mods etc to make it work?


I have it running and I don't see any dolby-related settings in my windows sound panel anymore.
Only worked for me by using the unlocked driver from this thread, but the above mentioned official driver update brang me back to where I had been before.
So I guess no, it doesn't work.

@all
Can anyone please answer my question regarding DD/DTS + HDMI?
Since I'm not familiar with it, I still don't understand why it won't work for me (besides the Windows 10 bug), because I don't get ANY sound at all when I choose the Realtek HD audio interface.
And I'd like to know what I can and can't do with it before buying an expensive discrete sound card.

As said, my PC and my consoles are all connected through HDMI to my TV, and my TV, as the central, passes the sound through to my sound system by using optical.
That works perfectly fine with my PS4 and Xbox360.
The PS4 is set to bitstream dolby if that helps and I get a fully working surround sound. Same goes for my Xbox.
Only my PC does not want to. Why?
Does this unlocked driver only work with TOSLINK or is there a possibility to force it to use HDMI?
By the way, it doesn't make a difference whether I plug the HDMI-cable into the graphics card's or the mainboard's HDMI slot.

It's just that I can't believe that there's no hope in getting 5.1 through HDMI, since HDMI is a quite modern interface and for both audio AND video...
so where's the mistake?

My hardware:

Gigabyte H97M-D3H (with ALC1150 onboard, no optical out though)
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC (also provides an onboard sound chip if I'm not wrong)
LG 55LB671V TV, which should be able to handle it

If there's any further information needed just let me know.

Sorry for being so annoying, but I really want to know what to do.
Would be glad if someone can help.


----------



## FPSUsername (Sep 4, 2015)

Dolby stuff confuses me a lot since there are no downloads on the official dobly page.
I see these unlocked drivers, Home theater v4, advanced audio v2 and digital plus.

I know that digital plus is the new home theater (so like the v5 of it), and that home theater v4 has more options than advanced audio v2.

What is the difference between digital plus and these unlocked drivers?
Where can I find the latest digital plus drivers?


----------



## genuine3000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Is there been an update to make it work for windows 10 the unlocked drivers for my games worked so great on windows 8.1


----------



## knightvision (Sep 6, 2015)

NO! if it has you can see it in the past post if you read     i stay at win 8.1 everything works great Dolby live and DTS 5.1.
I dont like the way win 10 works,  i also think that when there is an solution for win 10, the chance that they mess it up with feature updates that goes automatically is big enough, but i hope not.  I want to try dx12 win 10 on games but to bad for now.


----------



## genuine3000 (Sep 6, 2015)

knightvision said:


> NO! if it has you can see it in the past post if you read     i stay at win 8.1 everything works great Dolby live and DTS 5.1.
> I dont like the way win 10 works,  i also think that when there is an solution for win 10, the chance that they mess it up with feature updates that goes automatically is big enough, but i hope not.  I want to try dx12 win 10 on games but to bad for now.


Yeah i know what you mean
For me windows 10 is just for testing it is just to early a lot of bugs thats why they give it for free so they learn from it 
No i was just wondering someone had a solution maybe i've missed something


----------



## IJustNeedSomeHelp (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm still having issues after attempting the alternative method.

In system32 I replaced RtkAPO64.dll with the one provided in the download, I also put in RtkAPO.dll, as was also included?

The options in the Realteck HD Audio Manager have changed, revealing Dolby Digital Virtual Speakers tab, not what I want, and Dolby / DTS tab which I can't choose anything within.

I get a message "DTS Neo: PC only works under quadraphonic, 5.1 or 7.1 speakers mode"

Under the default format tab there is no DTS interactive or Dolby Digital Live images, which are present in the first posted image.

Also note, I'm using an optical cable for the connection, however important that is?


OS: Win 8.1
Motherboard: gigabyte z68ap-d3

HD Audio Controller Hardware ID (Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realteck HD Audio): MMDEVAPI\AudioEndpoints

HD Audio Codec Hardware ID: ?? unsure where this is?


----------



## knightvision (Sep 7, 2015)

IJustNeedSomeHelp said:


> I'm still having issues after attempting the alternative method.
> 
> In system32 I replaced RtkAPO64.dll with the one provided in the download, I also put in RtkAPO.dll, as was also included?
> 
> ...





I have gigabyte also, use this method it must work:

1. *enable Test Mode On   in windows*
2. Download R2.78 and replace the .dll in the file with the A1 .dll from the OP. (You'll have to change the .dll filename to include the "L")
3. Install R2.78 > Restart when requested > Complete Installation.
4. Regedit "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" of DWORD (32bit value), Set Value to *1.*
5. *Test Mode Off*
6. Restart your system.
7. Enjoy DDL without Test Mode, Disabling DSE, or any other hassles.

step 2:  i use for myself R.2.73   unpack the setup file from realtek and put the unlocked DLL to the right folder. 32/64bit.


----------



## IJustNeedSomeHelp (Sep 7, 2015)

knightvision said:


> I have gigabyte also, use this method it must work:
> 
> 1. *enable Test Mode On   in windows*
> 2. Download R2.78 and replace the .dll in the file with the A1 .dll from the OP. (You'll have to change the .dll filename to include the "L")
> ...




Just about to do a Win10 update, (If I can get it to work) does this method also apply to Win10?


----------



## knightvision (Sep 7, 2015)

Nope it does not.


----------



## IJustNeedSomeHelp (Sep 7, 2015)

knightvision said:


> Nope it does not.



Ok, will see how 5.1 goes....if I ever get past all the updates from 8.0 to get to Win10 reserve update....
Thanks


----------



## TomONeill (Sep 7, 2015)

IJustNeedSomeHelp said:


> Ok, will see how 5.1 goes....if I ever get past all the updates from 8.0 to get to Win10 reserve update....
> Thanks


Skip those updates, use the tool which Microsoft released instead:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## IJustNeedSomeHelp (Sep 7, 2015)

TomONeill said:


> Skip those updates, use the tool which Microsoft released instead:
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10



What I forgot was the 8.1 update in the 'Shop' Also, on the previous install of 8.1 none of those worked.

But just done it with a regedit provided by microsoft.
Thanks though.


----------



## Henrik M (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi, I created an account here. 

I don't know how far anyone's gotten with Windows 10 yet but here's what I've tried so far;

Downloaded the latest Realtek drivers 2.79. Installed them, booted into safe mode to be able to remove the installed .sys-driver and replacing it with the one OP has. Disabled secure boot, enabled test mode and got the driver to load. Dolby Digital Live is available now and I can see the digital optical output in audio devices. However there's no sound with DDL. I can still get sound via optical using the normal stereo modes but alas no sound from the DDL-setting. Thinking about reverting to Win8 just to get it to work.

Anyone have any tips?


----------



## SpiderOne (Sep 9, 2015)

It won't work in Windows 10 until Microsoft sends out the audio stack fix.


----------



## dnNdirty (Sep 9, 2015)

Man this threads really got mucky.
I had this mod working for a year,took me a while to get it working.
My drive crashed and I could not remember how I did it.
So I went back to the Drawing board...
I have win7 64 bit Ultimate, Gigabyte Board ALC889A chip.

Put the System in test mode, disabled Integrity checks

Regedit "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "*DisableProtectedAudioDG*" of DWORD (32bit value), Set Value to *1.


(all prior to going back to the start)

*
Removed realtek drivers from control panel.
Then looked for realtek left overs,removed.
reboot
I took official 2.73 extracted, copied over all of the extra files from Gamespirts 2.73 fixed mod (found on Youtube and signing the sys file with dseo) with out rewriting originals,then copied 
the A1 dll from page two. 
Installed rebooted. 

I have surround now as well as DTS and Dolby Live.
As far as I can tell working as should be.
See the 5 channels and sub onthe receiver.
Some of this may have been redundant but it WORKS!

I tried just coping the dll to Gamespirits mod , installing the straight vs I get all the features but no choice to select Dolby or DTS, with the A1 dll I get the option but it says unsupported.

I some how managed to get Dolby to work last night with the mod but not DTS. not sure on how I did it. 
Should of left it....

With every other suggestion on here, I had all the options, but Dolby/DTS only played from supported formats in system sound settings.

Various other combos produced different options and out comes.

Anyone who is any good with this stuff maybe they can fix Gamespirits mod to show and play Dolby and DTS as well as Dolby live.

I would upload my frankenstein but I have a super crappy connection.

Maybe someone can recreate and upload.


----------



## Henrik M (Sep 9, 2015)

SpiderOne said:


> It won't work in Windows 10 until Microsoft sends out the audio stack fix.


Cheers, thanks. I'll revert to Win8 until.


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 9, 2015)

Henrik M said:


> Hi, I created an account here.
> 
> I don't know how far anyone's gotten with Windows 10 yet but here's what I've tried so far;
> 
> ...


I have exaclty same problem ! No sound with DDL or DTS . "Failed to play test tone"
Is DDL or DTS work on win 8.1 ? even in game ?
----------------------------------------------------------------
My devices :
ALC1150 and Samsung HT-TX35


----------



## dnNdirty (Sep 9, 2015)

Monk try my suggestion above!

you can get the gamespirit mod here 

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=F409213831C24240&id=F409213831C24240!107

Find 2.73 original and copy the sys file from the above to your install

sign it with dseo, and then copy over the A1 dll from page 2.


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 9, 2015)

I do it but no sound at all 
viva win 10 !
I think its better for me to back to the win 8.1 for now .
can u confirm this problem is not exist on win 8.1 ?
Screenshot :
http://upload.tehran98.com/upme/uploads/373de419061fcfcb1.jpg


----------



## RealSpArTeN (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey everyone,

We've been working hard on this fix over the past couple of weeks, and I'm pushing to try and get it into the next Insiders build. Can't make promises (I know you've gotten used to hearing that!) but I'm hopeful.

When the next build goes out, I'll post here and let you know if the fix made it.

Thanks!

John W [MSFT]

UPDATE from Microsoft forum


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 10, 2015)

RealSpArTeN said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We've been working hard on this fix over the past couple of weeks, and I'm pushing to try and get it into the next Insiders build. Can't make promises (I know you've gotten used to hearing that!) but I'm hopeful.
> 
> ...


I'm really Appreciate that and I be waiting for further news from u
For now I downgrade to win 8.1 and everything work perfect .


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Sep 13, 2015)

RealSpArTeN said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We've been working hard on this fix over the past couple of weeks, and I'm pushing to try and get it into the next Insiders build. Can't make promises (I know you've gotten used to hearing that!) but I'm hopeful.
> 
> ...





thats a relief to hear that the problem is still being fixed.. i do appreciate this


----------



## genuine3000 (Sep 13, 2015)

RealSpArTeN said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We've been working hard on this fix over the past couple of weeks, and I'm pushing to try and get it into the next Insiders build. Can't make promises (I know you've gotten used to hearing that!) but I'm hopeful.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear there are still people working for a solution thanks in advance


----------



## nodymoha (Sep 14, 2015)

It's working with me in Win8.1 x64 with ALC898.

And I want to install fresh Win10 x64 with ALC898, will it work or I have to wait microsoft to fix this audio problem?


----------



## Sega_Mega (Sep 14, 2015)

nodymoha said:


> It's working with me in Win8.1 x64 with ALC898.
> 
> And I want to install fresh Win10 x64 with ALC898, will it work or I have to wait microsoft to fix this audio problem?


 
If you want DD/DTS stay on 8.1, still no solution for 10.


----------



## nodymoha (Sep 14, 2015)

Sega_Mega said:


> If you want DD/DTS stay on 8.1, still no solution for 10.



I think I will have both systems in 2 hard disks. until we find a solution 

Win8.1 => Intel SSD
Win10 => Samsung SSD
Macintosh => Seagate SSHD


----------



## Yves (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello everyone! Also a new member here  I manage to install the modded driver on Asrock 970 extreme 3 r2.0 I have a set of z906 speakers from Logitech connected to my main board via optical cable, I can select the input from my Realtek panel to both DD/DTS but I'm having this question... The speakers are in the decode light meaning that is playing on dd or DTS, but I don't get clear voices on the rear speakers ... Like de 4.1 mode (speaking of z906 effect) is there any way to make them work like that in DTS? Sorry for my bad English and thanks a lot to everyone !


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 16, 2015)

Yves said:


> Hello everyone! Also a new member here  I manage to install the modded driver on Asrock 970 extreme 3 r2.0 I have a set of z906 speakers from Logitech connected to my main board via optical cable, I can select the input from my Realtek panel to both DD/DTS but I'm having this question... The speakers are in the decode light meaning that is playing on dd or DTS, but I don't get clear voices on the rear speakers ... Like de 4.1 mode (speaking of z906 effect) is there any way to make them work like that in DTS? Sorry for my bad English and thanks a lot to everyone !


No as you mentioned 4.1 mode is effect in which the music will be distributed around all speakers , while DTS is processing so it means ti will play mostly atmospheric sounds/effects on the rear while having the voice and main instruments in front and the center speakers . I have Logitech Z5450 .


----------



## Yves (Sep 16, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> No as you mentioned 4.1 mode is effect in which the music will be distributed around all speakers , while DTS is processing so it means ti will play mostly atmospheric sounds/effects on the rear while having the voice and main instruments in front and the center speakers . I have Logitech Z5450 .



Yeah i played a movie with DTS and as a fact the voices came from the front speakers... so should which one may be the best to play music?

Thanks for your answer


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 16, 2015)

Yves said:


> Yeah i played a movie with DTS and as a fact the voices came from the front speakers... so should which one may be the best to play music?
> 
> Thanks for your answer


Set your DTS Connect in Realtek HD Audio Manager to music mode .


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 16, 2015)

Yves said:


> Yeah i played a movie with DTS and as a fact the voices came from the front speakers... so should which one may be the best to play music?
> 
> Thanks for your answer



There is no real answer to that , its more about what do you prefer , more on individual scale , while I really like what DTS connect is doing with the music and how it processing the sound around the 5.1 I know for fact there are people who hate it . So it is entirely up to you and what you like more . I'm listening high dynamic music like DnB , Techno , EBM then atmospheric like Ambient House or DnB  , minimal so it is very interesting to me how it plays all around , but like I said it is a personal thing .


----------



## Yves (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks ill try it when i get home today!

Another question, what is the difference between the modded driver (first page) and this: _Dolby Home Theater v4. 
_
Im a bit confused


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Sep 16, 2015)

Yves said:


> Thanks ill try it when i get home today!
> 
> Another question, what is the difference between the modded driver (first page) and this: _Dolby Home Theater v4.
> _
> Im a bit confused



id kinda like to know this too


----------



## Yves (Sep 17, 2015)

Damn i keep struggling with this Speakers...

VLC works fine (5.1 sound) Chrome and Firefox cant play audio in 5.1 neither Spotify Windows app... I noticed i dont have the Fill Speaker option anymore...







Is it because i installed the R271? Damn im so confused... i want to play music on spotify app or my web browser... 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yves said:


> Damn i keep struggling with this Speakers...
> 
> VLC works fine (5.1 sound) Chrome and Firefox cant play audio in 5.1 neither Spotify Windows app... I noticed i dont have the Fill Speaker option anymore...
> 
> ...


This is mine and I have a 2.79 driver so your driver doesn't have any problem .





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys any news from new build of Win 10 and any fix for the DTS problem ?


----------



## Yves (Sep 18, 2015)

Monk.e83 said:


> This is mine and I have a 2.79 driver so your driver doesn't have any problem .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, i gotta figure out how to make the spotify app work in 5.1! thanks a lot


----------



## Ruben Portier (Sep 18, 2015)

Yves said:


> Thanks a lot, i gotta figure out how to make the spotify app work in 5.1! thanks a lot



You can't have the fill-speaker-option on digital audio. I have no idea why, but it must have something to do with the licensing and the fact that it needs to transfer alle 5.1 signals on a 2.0 signal line (optical). Or it could be something else . I know Chrome supports it to have 5.1 support, but you need to start Chrome with a special operator. Firefox does not have this (yet), I think. Spotify does not support 5.1 sound, so it will only be able to play at 2 speakers . However, it can be possible that Spotify supports this, but I just don't know about this feature/option .

So, a lot of yes'es and no's from me


----------



## Yves (Sep 18, 2015)

Ruben Portier said:


> You can't have the fill-speaker-option on digital audio. I have no idea why, but it must have something to do with the licensing and the fact that it needs to transfer alle 5.1 signals on a 2.0 signal line (optical). Or it could be something else . I know Chrome supports it to have 5.1 support, but you need to start Chrome with a special operator. Firefox does not have this (yet), I think. Spotify does not support 5.1 sound, so it will only be able to play at 2 speakers . However, it can be possible that Spotify supports this, but I just don't know about this feature/option .
> 
> So, a lot of yes'es and no's from me



Thanks a lot Ruben, I tried those parameters, people also use them on Spotify, but none worked for me  I'll keep trying


----------



## punkid (Sep 18, 2015)

The "speaker fill" option should now be under DTS Connect.


----------



## Ruben Portier (Sep 18, 2015)

punkid said:


> The "speaker fill" option should now be under DTS Connect.



I've never seen that option, maybe because I don't have DTS Connect? I have the Dolby Live encoder option and the DTS 'live?' option (I cannot remember if this is DTS Connect or something else?) available.


----------



## punkid (Sep 18, 2015)

Ruben Portier said:


> I've never seen that option, maybe because I don't have DTS Connect? I have the Dolby Live encoder option and the DTS 'live?' option (I cannot remember if this is DTS Connect or something else?) available.


oh sorry i was replying to @Yves

But yes Ruben, you dont have any option to upmix in digital audio. The only way you can do that is to make your speakers/receiver do it, or you media playback software.
Even the software part might not be possible if you are connected via optical cable, since it can only take a two channel uncompressed stream: ".. two channels of uncompressed lossless PCM audio or compressed 5.1/7.1surround sound"

I'm not an expert on this, dont even have any digital audio devices in the house, so dont take my word for it


----------



## Andrew Butler (Sep 19, 2015)

10tacle said:


> I have it running and I don't see any dolby-related settings in my windows sound panel anymore.
> Only worked for me by using the unlocked driver from this thread, but the above mentioned official driver update brang me back to where I had been before.
> So I guess no, it doesn't work.
> 
> ...



Correct me if I am wrong here but from my experience the majority of TVs don't pass through bit stream signals. They convert the signal to stereo PCM to output via the optical port. Does your receiver identify the signal from the optical cable as DD/DTS...?
If you happen to have a TV that does pass through then the reason your not getting audio via the HDMI port when selecting the Realtek interface is because the HDMI port isn't connected to that. The audio for the HDMI port comes via the sound chip on your graphics card. When connecting the HDMI cable to the TV you should see the TV device appear in the "playback devices" list in windows. From there you can configure its properties. Under supported formats it will show what compressed encoded formats (DD, DTS etc.) are supported by the TV.

Films on DVD and BluRay for example have audio already encoded in DD so can simply be bitstream directly using a media player which supports this such as VLC. 

Game audio however is not stored in DD format but rather as a set of files that get used by the games audio engine that determines which speakers to play what sound from. To bitstream a games audio it needs to be encoded to DD on the fly to be sent via HDMI / optical. (DD Live). You will need to find out if the AMD card can support such a feature. The Realtek driver will not help you in this scenario.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello guys . Any news about the dts interactive problem on new build of Windows 10 (10547) ?


----------



## TomONeill (Sep 19, 2015)

Monk.e83 said:


> Hello guys . Any news about the dts interactive problem on new build of Windows 10 (10547) ?


Good question. Gabriel Aul said this:

We have fixed several issues with audio – including issues specific affecting Realtek audio devices.
So I'm HOPING this is finally the fix we've all been waiting for. They should have released this in a seperate update and not in a build, 'cause it might take another month until we'll see this on our non-Insider installations I think


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello guys . I have Samsung HT-TX35 connect to my PC with optical cable . My driver is 2.79 and My sound card is realtek 1150 and I use DTS interactive . In games my center speaker is so bassy !
It seems sound quality is rly poor on my center speaker
I search every where but I cant find any solution .
Can anyone help me with any solution ?


----------



## Yves (Sep 19, 2015)

Monk.e83 said:


> Hello guys . I have Samsung HT-TX35 connect to my PC with optical cable . My driver is 2.79 and My sound card is realtek 1150 and I use DTS interactive . In games my center speaker is so bassy ! I search every where but I cant find any solution .
> Can anyone help me with any solution ?



In Realtek theres an option for Bass Management, check my post on page 32 to see what i mean, in my z906 i cant control the bass level, i hope this helps you.

thanks


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yves said:


> In Realtek theres an option for Bass Management, check my post on page 32 to see what i mean, in my z906 i cant control the bass level, i hope this helps you.
> 
> thanks


Ty man but when u use digital output those options does not work any more in fact u only have those option when u use analog cable ! and in digital output we don't have them anymore


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 19, 2015)

Yves said:


> In Realtek theres an option for Bass Management, check my post on page 32 to see what i mean, in my z906 i cant control the bass level, i hope this helps you.
> 
> thanks



is it possible that you connected  the center to the subwoofer output ? or it may  be  cross wiring somewhere meaning not all + are on + but accidentally end up on - (minus) polarization ? or RED on RED , BLACK on BLACK , one side of your speaker cable is marked with a white line the other is BLACK . So the Idea should be all marked on RED connectors and BLACK on Black connectors .


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 19, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> is it possible that you connected or routed the center to the subwoofer output ?


No man but thanks .
Center is good in music or movie but in game it has a poor quality like deep sound or so bassy or bamy !


----------



## molitar (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi thank you for this driver I spent over a day and half trying to get audio to work with the new surround system I got as none of the new Home Theater in a Box have HDMI inputs anymore     So I finally got it working but how do I get rid of this crappy Asus Realtek HD Audio Manager?  It sucks it does not show speakers at all and no way to test from the audio manager I had to go find a 5.1 video and test.  I want the more functional default Realtek Audio Manager.


----------



## mervincm (Sep 21, 2015)

I just installed W10 build 10547.  Unfortunately, I still can't choose DTS interactive, saying the device does not support it.  My Asus P8z77-v motherboard is supposed to have it supported, so something is definitely still not fixed. 
(Optical to panasonic dolby digital / dts receiver) realtek driver 6.0.1.7535


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 21, 2015)

mervincm said:


> I just installed W10 build 10547.  Unfortunately, I still can't choose DTS interactive, saying the device does not support it.  My Asus P8z77-v motherboard is supposed to have it supported, so something is definitely still not fixed.
> (Optical to panasonic dolby digital / dts receiver) realtek driver 6.0.1.7535


Ty for feedback . Another failure for Windows 10 I think .


----------



## felipaopl (Sep 21, 2015)

mervincm said:


> I just installed W10 build 10547.  Unfortunately, I still can't choose DTS interactive, saying the device does not support it.  My Asus P8z77-v motherboard is supposed to have it supported, so something is definitely still not fixed.
> (Optical to panasonic dolby digital / dts receiver) realtek driver 6.0.1.7535


Wait, but have you done the whole step-by-step guide described in the OP? DDL/DTS isn't supported natively by Windows 8/8.1 either, unless if you do the steps listed there.


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 21, 2015)

felipaopl said:


> Wait, but have you done the whole step-by-step guide described in the OP? DDL/DTS isn't supported natively by Windows 8/8.1 either, unless if you do the steps listed there.


DTS supported natively by Windows 8/8.1 and it should work on windows 10 too just DDL require to unlock your driver .


----------



## felipaopl (Sep 21, 2015)

Monk.e83 said:


> DTS supported natively by Windows 8/8.1 and it should work on windows 10 too just DDL require to unlock your driver .


Oh, I see. My mistake then. A pity anyway.


----------



## mervincm (Sep 22, 2015)

I have not tried the unlocked driver, I am trying to first get the basics working correctly before I see if I can get extra features unlocked.

My Setup
Windows 10 Pro build 10547
Motherboard (Asus P8Z77-V ) Realtek ALC892 audio over optical toslink to panasonic dolby digital / dts receiver)
Realtek Hi Def Audio generic Driver 6.0.1.7614

This board comes with ASUS Crystal sound with DTS connect (includes DTS NeoC to upmixes stereo audio into simulated 5.1 and DTS Interactive (live encode multichannel audio into DTS for external decoding) ) and DTS UltraPC II (sound quality _"improvements")
_
Unfortunately, I still can't choose DTS interactive (playback devices, properties, advanced, default format, DTS Interactive (5.1 Surround), TEST
Error! Failed to play test tone.

Some stuff is working
Using the Windows Store Plex App I get 5.1 Dolby Digital on an .MKV or .M4V TV episode that has a 5.1 Dolby Digital audio track
Using VLC I get 5.1 DTS audio on an MKV movie that has a 5.1 DTS audio track (audio preferences set to DirectX audio out and to use the S/PDIF when available)

Some other stuff not quite
Using the Windows Store Plex App I get 2.0 on an MKV movie that has a 5.1 DTS audio track
Using the built in Films & TV app I get no audio on an MKV movie that has a 5.1 DTS audio track


----------



## DazzaWill (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes Mervincm. I have the exact same results as you with Windows 10. Still waiting for a proper solution from MS. At least it works in 3rd party players, though!!!


----------



## arsalanpro (Sep 22, 2015)

Good to know things are finally happening 
Just one question, can we play all games in 5.1 using S/PDIF? If yes then how? (I use DDL with 2.73Realtek)


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 22, 2015)

arsalanpro said:


> Good to know things are finally happening
> Just one question, can we play all games in 5.1 using S/PDIF? If yes then how? (I use DDL with 2.73Realtek)


Yes we can but u need some tweak on your windows dll files because some games like Witcher 3 or Metal Gear PP or Dota 2 can not recognize your 5.1 surrounded system with digital output . But u can find how to fix this problem *here* . Thanks to eeeaan


----------



## arsalanpro (Sep 22, 2015)

Monk.e83 said:


> Yes we can but u need some tweak on your windows dll files because some games like Witcher 3 or Metal Gear PP or Dota 2 can not recognize your 5.1 surrounded system with digital output . But u can find how to fix this problem *here* . Thanks to eeeaan


If this works, I don't know what to say. Can't wait to try this out tonight


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 22, 2015)

arsalanpro said:


> If this works, I don't know what to say. Can't wait to try this out tonight


Just remember extract all files and folders in to the drive C and run both "edited_system32" and "edited_syswow64" as administrator then restart your computer .


----------



## arsalanpro (Sep 22, 2015)

Monk.e83 said:


> Just remember extract all files and folders in to the drive C and run both "edited_system32" and "edited_syswow64" as administrator then restart your computer .


Thankyou very much sir it worked and it is amazing, but there's just one problem. I cannot hear center speaker sound (speech) in any game or movie. Can you help me? (I use realtek 2.73)


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 22, 2015)

arsalanpro said:


> Thankyou very much sir it worked and it is amazing, but there's just one problem. I cannot hear center speaker sound (speech) in any game or movie. Can you help me? (I use realtek 2.73)


Your welcome buddy .
Can u please test your speakers with this site and share the result ?


----------



## Tatsumak (Sep 22, 2015)

arsalanpro said:


> Thankyou very much sir it worked and it is amazing, but there's just one problem. I cannot hear center speaker sound (speech) in any game or movie. Can you help me? (I use realtek 2.73)



Windows 10?


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 22, 2015)

Tatsumak said:


> Windows 10?


I don't think so ! in win 10 he cant even active "DTS Interactive" format


----------



## RealSpArTeN (Sep 23, 2015)

John W [MSFT] In reply to whenindoubtsmile's post on September 21, 2015:

"Hi John, Can you provide a link to the DD/DTS fix as a standalone hotfix? Then we can test it without having to opt into the insiders build and wait a month or two (or however long it takes to resolve it for the next insiders build for it to eventually make it on to the public build). Please share it in a link as a test hotfix (that creates a restore point) so we can test and uninstall if it doesn't work."

I can't make promises (y'all are very accustomed to me saying that by now) and hotfixes on top of an Insiders build are extremely rare.

That being said, I like the way you think.  It's the first thing that popped into my mind.

John W [MSFT]
See my blog for Windows 10 audio tips!
http://blogs.technet.com/mediaq/


----------



## arsalanpro (Sep 23, 2015)

Tatsumak said:


> Windows 10?


No, Windows 8.1 Enterprise


----------



## arsalanpro (Sep 23, 2015)

Monk.e83 said:


> Your welcome buddy .
> Can u please test your speakers with this site and share the result ?


Checked it. Everything is working perfect except that center speaker


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 23, 2015)

arsalanpro said:


> Checked it. Everything is working perfect except that center speaker


Which model of Realtek chip is on your board ?
Only difference between u and me is driver version I think ! I use 2.79
And please double check the tutorial and make sure u do everything right .


----------



## arsalanpro (Sep 23, 2015)

My motherboard is Z97x gaming 3. It uses 1150ALC.
P.S I use realtek 2.73


----------



## spoonhandle (Sep 24, 2015)

I've seen a few posts pop up with people saying that their ASUS/Creative/Whatever cards work with Dolby Digital Live on Win 10. This is false, it is broken within Win 10, and until Microsoft fixes it, we are SOL.

Here is a screenshot from the audio options for a Creative X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro with the latest Windows 10 drivers/software from Creative. The EXACT same problem between any cards that support DDL and/or DTS.


----------



## Monk.e83 (Sep 24, 2015)

spoonhandle said:


> I've seen a few posts pop up with people saying that their ASUS/Creative/Whatever cards work with Dolby Digital Live on Win 10. This is false, it is broken within Win 10, and until Microsoft fixes it, we are SOL.
> 
> Here is a screenshot from the audio options for a Creative X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro with the latest Windows 10 drivers/software from Creative. The EXACT same problem between any cards that support DDL and/or DTS.



Thanks for sharing .
What is your Win10 build ?


----------



## arsalanpro (Sep 24, 2015)

Monk.e83 said:


> Which model of Realtek chip is on your board ?
> Only difference between u and me is driver version I think ! I use 2.79
> And please double check the tutorial and make sure u do everything right .


Finally I upgraded to 2.79 and it worked. Thankyou so much sir, you've no idea how much I am happy 
Thanks alot! keep helping others!  (Y)
#Respect


----------



## Ruben Portier (Sep 24, 2015)

Is it finally possible to have DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live working on Windows 10 NON-Insider? I would really like my surround sound back!


----------



## spoonhandle (Sep 24, 2015)

Ruben Portier said:


> Is it finally possible to have DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live working on Windows 10 NON-Insider? I would really like my surround sound back!


No. Read three posts up.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Sep 26, 2015)

op needs to update first post with new links if hes still around.


----------



## eitamaa (Sep 27, 2015)

GunnzAkimbo said:


> op needs to update first post with new links if hes still around.


I guess you were not relating to Windows 10 right? Because I didn't see any solution for Windows 10 so far...


----------



## spoonhandle (Sep 28, 2015)

GunnzAkimbo said:


> op needs to update first post with new links if hes still around.


op hasn't been around since Feb 2014.


----------



## dnNdirty (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok  I started playing back around with this again, I'm on win7 64bit , ALC889A azelia chip.
Figured out where a lot of folks may be having trouble ...

I was going to realtek for the Drivers, I decided to go get them from gigibyte instead.

I used the system file (signed) from Gamespirits mod, and 2bads A1 dll page two.
slipped them into the Install.

Ran drive sweeper, and installed.

On reboot, had Dolby live and DTS in soundman, the last way I had to access the sound system properties to select.

Im going to slip Gamespirts mod and the manufacturer Driver together (with out rewriting any then but the Sys and dll and try that...

But whats been burning my but is No matter the driver I cant use stereomix to record.

I found a r2.72 that claims to fix that so before I try the other, I like game spirits mod more options, I slip those two together.

Just thought I'd post this well fresh...


----------



## RealSpArTeN (Oct 1, 2015)

From: John W [MSFT]:

"It should be available in our internal builds by next Wednesday. That doesn't mean that any build we send to you after Wednesday will have it though... We pick a build, run it internally for a few days or a couple of weeks, then we send it out to the Windows Insiders.

That's not an answer, but I hope it helps somewhat."

To sum things up, hope you guys can wait till 2016 for a fix to a problem they knew was already broke 6+ months ago.


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 2, 2015)

Cant wait until we get update for 5.1 ddl or dts connect/interactive over spidf/optical on windows 10, nightmare gaming in stereo.


----------



## Dac09 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello all,

Just reinstalled Windows 8.1 and have a small annoyance again. DTS Interactive worked before using DSEO and signing files and works now, following this easier A1 guide (thanx!)



predprey said:


> *Windows Vista / 7 / 8 / 8.1 / 10 - 32/64 bit - R2.79 A1/M1:*
> 
> ```
> http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9
> ...



I use s/pdif connection to AV receiver for general music, watching films mostly using KODI (with stereo using Pro-logic processing, ac3, DTS), and also have a collection of multichannel surround music, mostly in DTS format. Listening to this music using s/pdif isn't simple, because I should have bit-perfect s/pdif sound card (expensive and complicated in my situation) or use DTS Interactive onboard which also works great. But I cannot keep DTS Interactive turned on all the time and for some reason I have trouble seeing options in control panel again. It used to look like this in Win7 and with some version of driver also in W8.1





Which was handy, but now again it doesn't show in control panel:



 



Yup, like it doesn't work. But it is available in control panel > sound > realtek digital out (properties) > advanced





So just now I tried a bunch of drivers, including 2 versions from Gigabyte, Realtek's 2.70, 2.73 and 2.79., almost endless restarting and cannot get that option back.

Is there something that can be done to make it appear in Realtek's control panel? Registry key or something?

edit: this is all I see in registry


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Oct 8, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> Cant wait until we get update for 5.1 ddl or dts connect/interactive over spidf/optical on windows 10, nightmare gaming in stereo.



Gaming in stereo was a 1985 thing (amiga).


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 8, 2015)

Thats why i am waiting for windows 10 to give us back 5.1


----------



## Freezer (Oct 8, 2015)

Had you signed into Windows with signed digital signatures turned off before installing the drivers?


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 8, 2015)

Know one gets 5.1 in windows 10, its a windows problem by what i have read in this thread, are you saying windows 10 has now released correct drivers for 5.1 over optical ?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Oct 9, 2015)

Pretty sure project cars is 5.1

My DTS Decode light is on while playing, but if its stereo ONLY front speakers work.
Project cars is using all speakers, and sounds like 5.1 when spinning the car around in circles using outside view.

Same with Star Wars Battlefront Beta, definitely sound coming from all speakers using 5.1/7.1 audio setting.


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 9, 2015)

Stereo is only giving you prologic, so your still get sound coming from rear speakers, that wont be 5.1/7.1 thou, unless your useing hdmi, its a fact 5.1 over optical aint working on win 10 for anyone, but microsoft say there working on it.


----------



## zibidi123 (Oct 9, 2015)

i use win 10 10547 (last build) and i have z906 connected via coax cable
i can get dts sound or Dolby digital with movies(k lite codec) but some dd movies broken like a hell when check dd compatibility on control panel there is  no problem and some movies no problem i ı dont know where is problem i think its win 10 bug
i tried earlyer builds ddl or dts interactive they Show up on realtek control panel but no sound


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 10, 2015)

zibidi123 said:


> i use win 10 10547 (last build) and i have z906 connected via coax cable
> i can get dts sound or Dolby digital with movies(k lite codec) but some dd movies broken like a hell when check dd compatibility on control panel there is  no problem and some movies no problem i ı dont know where is problem i think its win 10 bug
> i tried earlyer builds ddl or dts interactive they Show up on realtek control panel but no sound



Yeh in movies is different to games, as audio aint decoded, my optical/coax works fine for dolby digital  for dvd/blurays, but wont work for games as its decoded with digital live or dts connect.


----------



## genuine3000 (Oct 10, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> Yeh in movies is different to games, as audio aint decoded, my optical/coax works fine for dolby digital  for dvd/blurays, but wont work for games as its decoded with digital live or dts connect.


Indeed thats the problem


----------



## genuine3000 (Oct 10, 2015)

genuine3000 said:


> Indeed thats the problem


Information from Microsoft if there is a fix "Yes you have to be an Insider to get the fix. Eventually, the fix will go out to "regular users" probably thru the November Update to Theshold2 (that's what the Insiders are testing now).s you have to be an Insider to get the fix. Eventually, the fix will go out to "regular users" probably thru the November Update to Theshold2 (that's what the Insiders are testing now)."


----------



## Ruben Portier (Oct 10, 2015)

To clear things up a bit, Dolby Digital en DTS are decoded sound-streams. They both only support dual channel, that's the main reason why the audio needs to be encoded, so that it would be possible to have more then 2 channels over a 2-channel line. Most movies (DVD and/or BlueRay) have their audio encoded on the disc. Some games, like BF3, BF:BC2 (yes, I'm a Battlefield-fan! ) etc., some others, don't. The games that do not have the audio encoded in the source files, do mostly support surround sound (5.1, 7.1 etc.). The problem however is, that your digital connection-cable only suppors 2 channels, as explained earlier. So, that's where DTS Interactive and Dolbly Digital Live come in place. They encode all audio before it leaves the soundcard from you computer, and encodes it. All multichannel audio will be encoded in a way that your DTS or Dolby Digital-certified receiver can decode it and know which part of the audio is for which channel (speaker (front, rear, sides, sub etc.)).

To sum it up again: you can have multichannel surround audio from your computer to your receiver with Windows 10, but you cannot 'live' encode multichannel audio. Only audio that is already encoded will be received as multichannel by your receiver. We will have to wait till Microsoft releases the audio-driver-bug in Windows 10 before we can start using live encoding again. The fix for Insiders seems good, and by further testing we can only hope that Microsoft push this to Windows 10 release a.s.a.p.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 11, 2015)

that's it perfect explanation Ruben


----------



## PCGamerDR (Oct 11, 2015)

Didn't work on ALC892,  mobo is: ASUS F2A85 V-Pro.


----------



## Ruben Portier (Oct 11, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> that's it perfect explanation Ruben



Glad to help 



PCGamerDR said:


> Didn't work on ALC892,  mobo is: ASUS F2A85 V-Pro.



What operating system do you have? Do you receive any error messages?


----------



## PCGamerDR (Oct 11, 2015)

Ruben Portier said:


> Glad to help
> 
> 
> 
> What operating system do you have? Do you receive any error messages?



It installed with 271 but no sound, error on installation with 272 and 273 and i have win 8.1 64bit.


----------



## Ruben Portier (Oct 11, 2015)

PCGamerDR said:


> It installed with 271 but no sound, error on installation with 272 and 273 and i have win 8.1 64bit.



You've installed version 271 successfully, and are trying to install a newer version of the driver (272 or 273)? I would recommend the latest version 275, which is unlock-able via the 'alternative 1 (A1)'. Did you follow the exact instructions? What is the error you receive on installation? Do you get any audio/sound when using version 271 unlocked-drive?


----------



## PCGamerDR (Oct 11, 2015)

Ruben Portier said:


> You've installed version 271 successfully, and are trying to install a newer version of the driver (272 or 273)? I would recommend the latest version 275, which is unlock-able via the 'alternative 1 (A1)'. Did you follow the exact instructions? What is the error you receive on installation? Do you get any audio/sound when using version 271 unlocked-drive?



I have not tried beyond 273 as i didn't find the post in the thread with the new ones xD, if you could point them out i'd gladly try them  and yep i followed instructions.


----------



## subzero_sv (Oct 12, 2015)

predprey said:


> *Windows Vista / 7 / 8 / 8.1 / 10 - 32/64 bit - R2.79 A1/M1:*
> 
> ```
> http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9
> ...



I have tried this method, it does work with ALC888 (DG31PR Intel Motherboard) but doesn't work on ALC1150 (MSI Z97-G45-GAMING).
Still the best solution for ALC1150 is DHTv4 or a new Sound Blaster Z


----------



## PCGamerDR (Oct 12, 2015)

PCGamerDR said:


> Didn't work on ALC892,  mobo is: ASUS F2A85 V-Pro.



I managed to unlock both DTS and DD Theater with 279, gonna check how they both play out tomorrow with my a/v receiver as i sadly managed to unlock them at 2am :"D.

Realtek ALC892
Win 8.1 Pro 64-bit

Edit: Works flawlessly when plugged to my a/v receiver via optical cable.


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 12, 2015)

subzero_sv said:


> I have tried this method, it does work with ALC888 (DG31PR Intel Motherboard) but doesn't work on ALC1150 (MSI Z97-G45-GAMING).
> Still the best solution for ALC1150 is DHTv4 or a new Sound Blaster Z


Dont matter what sound card you get thou, you still wont get surround sound in games from optical on windows 10.


----------



## subzero_sv (Oct 12, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> Dont matter what sound card you get thou, you still wont get surround sound in games from optical on windows 10.


I'm not using Windows 10, I'm using Windows 8.1 x64 Pro in both pc's.


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 12, 2015)

subzero_sv said:


> I'm not using Windows 10, I'm using Windows 8.1 x64 Pro in both pc's.


Your lucky then


----------



## mdd45 (Oct 12, 2015)

Windows 10 Insiders build 10565 seems to fix the digital output... haven't tested myself yet... waiting to get the update...


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 12, 2015)

mdd45 said:


> Windows 10 Insiders build 10565 seems to fix the digital output... haven't tested myself yet... waiting to get the update...


Please let us know if it works, cheers


----------



## nan0s0ldier (Oct 13, 2015)

Anyone know if I can unlock my Creative core 3d sound card to use DTS and DDL? 

I didn't do my research properly and I though the creative sound card had DTS and DDL so now I'm stuck  If anyone could help I'd appreciate it....


----------



## mdd45 (Oct 13, 2015)

I can confirm that using Windows 10 Insiders build 10565 and R2.79 A1 method i'm getting DTS Connect on Games ( i tried Witcher 3, Assassin's Creed Unity, Star Wars Battlefront beta) using realtek alc1150 digital spdif output. On Far Cry 4 though i'm getting no sound, like i used on win 8.1 too (Ubisoft's  bug i think). I haven't patched any XAudio2_ .dll


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 13, 2015)

Is the insider build instantly downloaded to me if i signup for it ?


----------



## mdd45 (Oct 13, 2015)

I signed for insider, changed setting to get Fast updates but no updates appeared on the following hour. After some hours though update was in win 10 update menu.


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 13, 2015)

Ok cheers


----------



## spoonhandle (Oct 15, 2015)

mdd45 said:


> I can confirm that using Windows 10 Insiders build 10565 and R2.79 A1 method i'm getting DTS Connect on Games ( i tried Witcher 3, Assassin's Creed Unity, Star Wars Battlefront beta) using realtek alc1150 digital spdif output. On Far Cry 4 though i'm getting no sound, like i used on win 8.1 too (Ubisoft's  bug i think). I haven't patched any XAudio2_ .dll


I wouldn't suggest trying to fix the Farcry 4 (also same issue in Watchdogs) audio. There are some dll edits you can make that fix the audio for the games, but they break it in a lot of other games. Just a heads up. Ubisoft confirmed that they're not going to fix it, and really it's not their problem to fix, it's Microsoft's. That is one issue Microsoft isn't ever going to fix. 

(If anyone misunderstands this as me saying they won't fix the Windows 10 DDL issue, no I'm talking about XAudio2 - which both Watchdogs and Farcry 4 use - not working with DDL)


----------



## mdd45 (Oct 15, 2015)

spoonhandle said:


> I wouldn't suggest trying to fix the Farcry 4 (also same issue in Watchdogs) audio. There are some dll edits you can make that fix the audio for the games, but they break it in a lot of other games. Just a heads up. Ubisoft confirmed that they're not going to fix it, and really it's not their problem to fix, it's Microsoft's. That is one issue Microsoft isn't ever going to fix.
> 
> (If anyone misunderstands this as me saying they won't fix the Windows 10 DDL issue, no I'm talking about XAudio2 - which both Watchdogs and Farcry 4 use - not working with DDL)



As i mentioned i haven't edited any xaudio2_*.dll's on windows 10 10565 . Moreover there is not any fix for far cry 4 and watch dogs using dd live and dts connect not only on windows 10 but even 7 and 8.1..... The new thing i found on my setup is that without editing any dll i have dts support on games on windows 10 10565 build and audio on all speakers, even though on 8.1 i had to patch the dll's else ihad only sound from the front speakers only without patching.


----------



## subzero_sv (Oct 15, 2015)

spoonhandle said:


> I wouldn't suggest trying to fix the Farcry 4 (also same issue in Watchdogs) audio. There are some dll edits you can make that fix the audio for the games, but they break it in a lot of other games. Just a heads up. Ubisoft confirmed that they're not going to fix it, and really it's not their problem to fix, it's Microsoft's. That is one issue Microsoft isn't ever going to fix.
> 
> (If anyone misunderstands this as me saying they won't fix the Windows 10 DDL issue, no I'm talking about XAudio2 - which both Watchdogs and Farcry 4 use - not working with DDL)



The XAudio2 doesn't "break" any games, Farcry 4 and Watchdogs are the only games that have problems with REALTEK, because people using "real" cards like sound blaster have no problems with that mod.


----------



## spoonhandle (Oct 15, 2015)

subzero_sv said:


> The XAudio2 doesn't "break" any games, Farcry 4 and Watchdogs are the only games that have problems with REALTEK, because people using "real" cards like sound blaster have no problems with that mod.



From using Creative's "fix" for Watchdogs and Farcry 4 on my Sound Blaster sound card, it seems to be a BS patch, they just push the stereo audio to all channels with it.

From my understanding, and please educate me if you have more information, It is a problem with XAudio2 and DDL, not just realtek (which is why Creative came up with the "fix" that they did).

Quoting the original MSDN post by federken that listed a way to fix it:

"I recently stumbled across this problem again and investigated a little further.

XAudio2 seems to query PKEY_AudioEngine_DeviceFormat to determine the speaker configuration. This is a WAVEFORMATEXTENSIBLE structure. XAudio2 does not check its "SubFormat" field for AC3/Dolby Digital. It always assumes some kind of PCM. And apart from the subformat GUID, a DDLive WAVEFORMATEX looks like stereo (2channel, 48kHz, 16bit - because an AC3 bitstream is compressed and fits into the bandwitdth of stereo PCM)!

A proper solution would to fix the XAudio2 speaker detection, e.g. query the MixFormat with IAudioClient::GetMixFormat, which is 6ch 48kHz 32bit float for DDLive.

A hacky work-around involves patching the XAudio DLLs (XAudio2_*.dll in both \Windows\System32 and \Windows\SysWOW64). I replaced the binary value for the PKEY_AudioEngine_DeviceFormat property key (hex: 4D 06 9F F1 2C 08 27 4E BC 73 68 82 A1 BB 8E 4C 00 00 00 00) in these DLLs with a value for a key from the registry which looked more like 6-channel. In my system with a Realtek HDAudio chip, I chose the registry key "{e4870e26-3cc5-4cd2-ba46-ca0a9a70ed04},0", which might be related to the "OEMFormat". The hex value to replace the value above is accordingly "26 0e 87 e4 c5 3c d2 4c 46 ba ca 0a 9a 70 ed 04 00 00 00 00".

I checked this with the Xaudio2 sample from the DX10 SDK and with a Xaudio2-enabled game. Both give me proper 5.1 surround sound now.

However, I really hope to see this fixed by Microsoft." (http://xboxforums.create.msdn.com/forums/t/22533.aspx)

I hex edited the dll files myself as he did and confirmed that it fixes the issue for the games on both the onboard realtek audio with the DDL unlocked drivers AND the Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro without having to do Creative's bogus work around.

This problem has existed since the change from Windows XP to Vista in 2008 and is NOT only with Watchdogs and Farcry 4, as the problem existed before those games did.

http://answers.microsoft.com/thread/304c4dc9-ea55-48f4-b08b-9946700763fe
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyt...en-vista-windows-7-when-xaudio2-api-used.html
http://forums.seriouszone.com/showthread.php?t=61046


----------



## mdd45 (Oct 15, 2015)

I patched xaudio2_*.dll but still Far cry 4 doesn't have sound with dts connect....


----------



## spoonhandle (Oct 16, 2015)

mdd45 said:


> I patched xaudio2_*.dll but still Far cry 4 doesn't have sound with dts connect....


I hadn't tested it with DTS Connect since the only devices I would use this with only support Dolby Digital, but it took me a while going through all the dll files that it has to be edited on, and as federken mentioned it had to be done on all of them in both System32 and SysWOW64 before I was able to get it working.

Just out of curiosity, what type of audio setup is everyone using to need DDL or DTS Connect?


----------



## JeanGibon (Oct 16, 2015)

Ive been using dtsconnect since unlock driver came out. with a 15y old amp via coaxial.
Even with xaudio2 dlls patched , i had to use some virtual audio device driver like Virtual Audio Cable to get surround sound in Farcry4. Again with xaudio2, stereo to 5.1 upmixing doesnt really work in pcsx2 and dolphin emu(lle audio) . flash videos doesnt work neither, html5 does.  youtube.com/watch?v=zYfqaWSZiuk


----------



## JeanGibon (Oct 16, 2015)

A workarround to xaudio2 upmixing issue in dolphin emu select speakers device as default and untick dolby stuff upmix in speakers device, enable stereo mix device in recording tab and then enable listen to this device: Realtek digital ouput rca or optical.


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 16, 2015)

Well the latest windows 10 update did not fix the 5.1 over optical out


----------



## TomONeill (Oct 16, 2015)

They're saying it's working over optical out now with the latest build (Insider):
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/.../aa536a1b-9c88-492a-95ae-7abe7b62a655?page=23


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 16, 2015)

Wonder when the public will get that build ?


----------



## CounterSpell (Oct 16, 2015)

its a interesting driver...

but just buy one of these: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045JHJSS/?tag=tec06d-20 and be happy

it has all windows versions drivers... 

less headache and great sound for only 30bucks


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 16, 2015)

CounterSpell said:


> its a interesting driver...
> 
> but just buy one of these: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045JHJSS/?tag=tec06d-20 and be happy
> 
> ...


But the point is that still wont work with windows 10 on optical.


----------



## mdd45 (Oct 16, 2015)

CounterSpell said:


> its a interesting driver...
> 
> but just buy one of these: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045JHJSS/?tag=tec06d-20 and be happy
> 
> ...


Xonar DG doesn't support dts connect and Dolby digital live. Only Xonar DS, DX, D1 and D2, D2X (the last too both of them) and those are above 30bucks   plus why buy something that you already have for free ;-)


----------



## spoonhandle (Oct 16, 2015)

mdd45 said:


> Xonar DG doesn't support dts connect and Dolby digital live. Only Xonar DS, DX, D1 and D2, D2X (the last too both of them) and those are above 30bucks   plus why buy something that you already have for free ;-)


Exactly, and I for one don't want to have to use up another slot on the board when there's a perfectly fine integrated sound card. The DG isn't even PCI-E, it's PCI. I guess if you're wanting to add a sound card to a ten year old PC....


----------



## Assassin_Moder (Oct 16, 2015)

Running on Windows 10 Pro Insider Preview 10565 and nope, DD and DTS still NOT working over optical.


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 16, 2015)

Assassin_Moder said:


> Running on Windows 10 Pro Insider Preview 10565 and nope, DD and DTS still NOT working over optical.


Why are they saying its working now then?


----------



## spoonhandle (Oct 16, 2015)

Assassin_Moder said:


> Running on Windows 10 Pro Insider Preview 10565 and nope, DD and DTS still NOT working over optical.


I don't have Windows 10 Insider preview setup, because I don't care to test their patches, but I have had multiple people tell me it is working now.

"Downloaded and installed Insider Preview build 10565, which has the fix. Have tested it out thoroughly; it works. Just like it did before, same steps necessary to install unlocked drivers and optical out. But at least it works! If you want it now, you'll need to opt-in to the Insider Program in Windows Update and set your build preference to "fast"; it will still take a little while after this to show the build as available for download."


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 17, 2015)

spoonhandle said:


> I don't have Windows 10 Insider preview setup, because I don't care to test their patches, but I have had multiple people tell me it is working now.
> 
> "Downloaded and installed Insider Preview build 10565, which has the fix. Have tested it out thoroughly; it works. Just like it did before, same steps necessary to install unlocked drivers and optical out. But at least it works! If you want it now, you'll need to opt-in to the Insider Program in Windows Update and set your build preference to "fast"; it will still take a little while after this to show the build as available for download."


So you using the *R2.73 M1 fix*


----------



## Assassin_Moder (Oct 17, 2015)

@spoonhandle Which version they are using? A1 or M1?


----------



## knightvision (Oct 17, 2015)

When will this update be on the normal version of windows 10 ? i dont want the insiders build thing.
Do you guys not have problems with games on windows 10 ?, high cpu loads?, driver problems? other problems?

I have win 10 on laptop, but i see problems on my laptop, i dont play games on my laptop win 10, but sometimes i see high cpu loads on win 10.

Win 8.1 is my gaming rigg and it works perfectly, so im a little bit afraid to update! with the optical audio problem, maybe it works now? but with the automatic updates struggle, maybe with later updates its going to get maybe again problems.


----------



## fig2k4 (Oct 18, 2015)

This is my first post, but I've been referring to this thread daily for the past few months waiting on word of Windows 10 fix. 

I now have 5.1 audio via optical in Windows 10 Insider build 10565 using the M1 method.  Initially, I installed 2.75 and it worked fine but I updated to 2.79.  

If you don't want to join the Insider Program, it's just a case of waiting for the mainstream update. The problem is definitely fixed.


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 18, 2015)

fig2k4 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been referring to this thread daily for the past few months waiting on word of Windows 10 fix.
> 
> I now have 5.1 audio via optical in Windows 10 Insider build 10565 using the M1 method.  Initially, I installed 2.75 and it worked fine but I updated to 2.79.
> 
> If you don't want to join the Insider Program, it's just a case of waiting for the mainstream update. The problem is definitely fixed.


Glad its working, i only see 2.73 on the first page ? where does it mention files for 2.79 mate, cheers


----------



## fig2k4 (Oct 18, 2015)

I got the 2.79 files here..  http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9 from post #721


----------



## knightvision (Oct 18, 2015)

fig2k4 said:


> I got the 2.79 files here..  http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9 from post #721



Is there a link for the main install setup files of 2.79 ?
And 2. Do you not have other windows 10 problems with gaming ?


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 18, 2015)

fig2k4 said:


> I got the 2.79 files here..  http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9 from post #721


Thx, do the hacked new audio files give you both options for digital live and dtd interactive/connect ? , oh thouse drivers say windows 7, also i see there are newer drivers just released a few days ago,  cheers

*Last Updated: October13th 2015*
*DRIVER VERSION: 6.0.1.7634*


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 18, 2015)

Wonder if this fix will work with the ROG SupremeFX chip on the asus ranger viii ?


----------



## fig2k4 (Oct 18, 2015)

@knightvision  Any official installer package will do, like this.  My PC is mainly used as an HTPC, but I've had no problems with games.  No different to Windows 8.1 anyway.

@Daytrader  I don't plan on updating for a while, so I'm not sure about the new version. Here's a couple of screenshots from my install.


----------



## knightvision (Oct 18, 2015)

fig2k4 said:


> @knightvision  Any official installer package will do, like this.  My PC is mainly used as an HTPC, but I've had no problems with games.  No different to Windows 8.1 anyway.
> 
> @Daytrader  I don't plan on updating for a while, so I'm not sure about the new version. Here's a couple of screenshots from my install.



Ok thanks! i have still the normal win10. no insiders. so i wondering when this be a normal update for normal win 10 users.


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 20, 2015)

mdd45 said:


> I can confirm that using Windows 10 Insiders build 10565 and R2.79 A1 method i'm getting DTS Connect on Games ( i tried Witcher 3, Assassin's Creed Unity, Star Wars Battlefront beta) using realtek alc1150 digital spdif output. On Far Cry 4 though i'm getting no sound, like i used on win 8.1 too (Ubisoft's  bug i think). I haven't patched any XAudio2_ .dll


I know DTS Connect is better than using Dolby Digital Live, but is DDL also working, should be working, but could you try, cheers


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 20, 2015)

fig2k4 said:


> This is my first post, but I've been referring to this thread daily for the past few months waiting on word of Windows 10 fix.
> 
> I now have 5.1 audio via optical in Windows 10 Insider build 10565 using the M1 method.  Initially, I installed 2.75 and it worked fine but I updated to 2.79.
> 
> If you don't want to join the Insider Program, it's just a case of waiting for the mainstream update. The problem is definitely fixed.


Dolby Digital Live you have working ?


----------



## eitamaa (Oct 20, 2015)

I Confirm. It's working atlast on Windows 10 Insider build latest 10565

I have Dolby Digital Live selected in the Orange Realtek Application, My Decoder (Z-5500) shows Dolby Digital on the control unit, and I have surround sound from games and videos.

I couldn't get it working with 2.79 though, only with 2.75 (A1).


----------



## knightvision (Oct 21, 2015)

eitamaa said:


> I Confirm. It's working atlast on Windows 10 Insider build latest 10565
> 
> I have Dolby Digital Live selected in the Orange Realtek Application, My Decoder (Z-5500) shows Dolby Digital on the control unit, and I have surround sound from games and videos.
> 
> I couldn't get it working with 2.79 though, only with 2.75 (A1).



1.Do you have an download link for 2.75? cant find this one.
2.How can you ignore the automatic device drivers in windows 10 ?  so that in the future its not get messed up after an automatic windows update.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 21, 2015)

Let me ask you guys this, My mobo has the realtech audio with the added boom... why does windows 10 audio driver lower the noise? (I know right.... um  so I don't go def lmao)

These drivers fix my issue?


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 21, 2015)

knightvision said:


> 1.Do you have an download link for 2.75? cant find this one.
> 2.How can you ignore the automatic device drivers in windows 10 ?  so that in the future its not get messed up after an automatic windows update.


Mate, i turn off automatic windows driver updates in windows 10.


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes!!! The fix for Realtek surround on Windows 10 is now in the Windows Insider Slow (and Fast) Ring!  And both methods still work!

I'll repost my instructions for the non-Test Mode method here.

2.79 drivers with the modified *2.75* dll.  I rebooted after every single step (even if possibly unnecessary).  If you follow the instructions exactly, it should work for you.


1. 2.79 installer -> uninstall, reboot, install, reboot

2. regedit -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Audio -> New DWORD (32-bit) named *DisableProtectedAudioDG* and set it to *1*. Reboot

3. Delete the RltkAPO64.dll from "C:\Windows\System32" (Personally, I used a little program called File Unlocker to delete it while it was "in use") and replace it with the modified 2.75 dll (Make sure it's called RltkAPO64.dll Older versions are missing the first l).  (Now, previously there was an important step to right click on the dll and open its properties and check unblock near the bottom.  That's not there anymore and I haven't had an issue yet, but you might want to check for it.) Reboot


I'll attach the modified 2.75 dll with the proper name here in a rar, but you can get the 2.79 drivers yourself from the Realtek website.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2015)

to get this done it has to be the latest "insider" version of W10 
this 32 bit registry entry ...what if the W10 are 64 bit ??? we still need to do this 32 bit DWORD entry ?


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2015)

what is the version of the latest W10 (insider) ??


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2015)

After researching and experimenting with my Sound blaster OMNI it is obvious Dolby Digital Live and DTS connect defenetly don't work with the official W10 release 1024 . As stated above and across the communities which are exploring this situation to get either one to work on W10 latest insider preview is a must . 
OMNI is able to use DIGITAL OUT and supports DDL ,Dolby and DTS but only if the option "Allow audio to be heard over S/PDIF out" is selected within the CINEMATIC/ENCODER tab however the note also says : 

The Audio output S/PDIF will always be in Dolby Digital Live format .

So the thing is working on official W10 release under this circumstances :
1. Omni is connected via USB with your Laptop/Desktop PC 
2.within Control panel sound > Speaker Omni 5.1 is selected as default
3. within Control panel sound  >SPDIF OUT Soundblaster OMNI is set to Dolby Digital Live as format
4. within OMNI Control pannel SPEAKERS are set to 5.1
5. Within CINEMATIC/ENCODER TAB > Dolby Digital Live is selected & the option mentioned before ("Allow audio to be heard over S/PDIF out") is cheked

Now my Omni is connected via TOS with my Logitech Z 906 speakers and everything is working I tried DTS Blue Ray , DD Blue Ray , standard 2.0 music which is distributed around all speakers .

Normally it should work by selecting SPDIF OUT Soundblaster OMNI as default , however it doesn't work without above mentioned workaround . Ofc the usual Windows error msg appears "Failed play Test tone" And off course non of the audio sources can be heard playing .

So to have any chance for DDL and DTS connect on or similar ,the latest insider W10 version is a must if you only have the REALTEK on board card.


----------



## Sega_Mega (Oct 22, 2015)

Jgr9 said:


> Yes!!! The fix for Realtek surround on Windows 10 is now in the Windows Insider Slow (and Fast) Ring!  And both methods still work!
> 
> I'll repost my instructions for the non-Test Mode method here.
> 
> ...




Thanks man , I have tried 2,79 modded drivers and didn`t work . Now It shows DD and DTS in options  , wait for fix for 10240 build . This is most  simple and quick metod , thanks again


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 22, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> to get this done it has to be the latest "insider" version of W10
> this 32 bit registry entry ...what if the W10 are 64 bit ??? we still need to do this 32 bit DWORD entry ?


Yes, DWORD 32 bit


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 22, 2015)

Sega_Mega said:


> Thanks man , I have tried 2,79 modded drivers and didn`t work . Now It shows DD and DTS in options  , wait for fix for 10240 build . This is most  simple and quick metod , thanks again



Supposedly the fix will be out for everyone by early next month (Nov 2nd maybe?).  Not sure yet.  If you see the DD and DTS options, then you probably did it right, but you'll have to do it again when it releases because the update will most likely undo it.


----------



## Sega_Mega (Oct 22, 2015)

Jgr9 said:


> Supposedly the fix will be out for everyone by early next month (Nov 2nd maybe?).  Not sure yet.  If you see the DD and DTS options, then you probably did it right, but you'll have to do it again when it releases because the update will most likely undo it.



Yeah  , I see that options , and i have DD Live and DTS interactive in sound options  but not in default format list in Realtek audio manager


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 22, 2015)

Sega_Mega said:


> Yeah  , I see that options , and i have DD Live and DTS interactive in sound options  but not in default format list in Realtek audio manager



Yeah, ignore that.  That's not going to change.  Just use the sound options.


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 22, 2015)

Jgr9 said:


> Supposedly the fix will be out for everyone by early next month (Nov 2nd maybe?).  Not sure yet.  If you see the DD and DTS options, then you probably did it right, but you'll have to do it again when it releases because the update will most likely undo it.


I have windows driver update disabled, so it wont override my sound drivers


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 22, 2015)

ehhh... I wouldn't be so sure.  A new build is kind of a different story.  It might still end up breaking it.


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 22, 2015)

Ah, you might be right, i was thinking it would be just a normal windows update, but like you say, a new build might mess it up.


----------



## knightvision (Oct 23, 2015)

Jgr9 said:


> Yeah, ignore that.  That's not going to change.  Just use the sound options.



Ok why is that? why is it not visible in the default tab in realtek manager as before?


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 23, 2015)

It never has been for me.  Maybe you were actually previously using drivers for your motherboard that actually has the license for surround sound?...


----------



## knightvision (Oct 23, 2015)

Jgr9 said:


> It never has been for me.  Maybe you were actually previously using drivers for your motherboard that actually has the license for surround sound?...



Nope i dont have the license, i also had to do the trick, but i always had after the trick on the default tab in realtek the option live and dts option.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 24, 2015)

I wanted to give it a try with the latest insider build 10565 but its a no go for me to recive the insider build , I did enbale it and once i got a msg poping up abut the insider availability , i ticked on the FIX ME button but nothing happend . I tryed manual installation downloading the latest ISO however this doesn't go as it ask for product key which I don't have . My original W8.1 where pre-installed on my msi GT72 Dominator Pro laptop and I upgraded form there to W10 . 
I was never asked for any product key during this installation , I also successfully activated my current W10 licence so why I cant upgrade to the latest INSIDER stays a mistery to me . Possible I will have to wait for MS official update to fix this digital 5.1 surround issue .


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 25, 2015)

Not long to wait.  But I hear that it takes day or two (maybe more?) for it to give you the Insider build after you change to slow or fast ring.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 25, 2015)

Jgr9 said:


> Not long to wait.  But I hear that it takes day or two (maybe more?) for it to give you the Insider build after you change to slow or fast ring.



As of few minutes ago TH2 is downloading via SLOW RING , will see how things work once I get it sorted out .


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 25, 2015)

OK done 10565 upgraded , first impression ..WOW ! they did fix the digital output DTS, DOLBY DIGITAL and DDL are working on digital out no more errors at least with Soundblaster OMNI , Ill try Realtek in a cuple of days .


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 25, 2015)

Good to know, cheers


----------



## Sega_Mega (Oct 26, 2015)

Very good news . I hope fix  will be soon for us ,regular users . Movies works fine in DD/DTS via HDMI , but games is on stereo, can`t wait the fix  .


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 26, 2015)

OK , here it is I also can confirm that DTS/DOLBY/DTS I / DDL is working with the 10565 build of Windows 10 64 bit in my case with RTL 2.79 drivers
I used the A1 method and followed the instructions very carefully , result immersive powerful audio 24 bit/96khz using on-board ALC 892 chip connected via TOS cable to my Lgitech Z 906 5.1. 
What I don't have is a Realtek Control panel so I cant use any enhancements or RTL EQ but frankly it doesn't matter as most Players
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or Media software have their own  and I never used any of the effects either so that's not a big deal for me .


----------



## neif (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello, quite exiting to get this working but i'm french...

i've install the driver 2.79 on Windows 10 familly.


tried to get DTS, dolby ok with original install (2.79) 

Get the dll from sendspace  reboot

 no sound at all with hdmi disable and defaut TOS (test ring failed but format ok with DTS sound??)


you wrote " A1 method"


can u explain?

i try to renamed DLL then setup DTS then restore default DLL..

what's your windows version? about mine?

Can you try to help me 

Merci


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 29, 2015)

*IT ONLY WORKS WITH Windows 10 TH2 10565*

I followed this steps exactly point to point :

Method A1: <--- use only files corresponding to A1 method

1. Download 2.79 drivers from Realtek website. <----- iv got it elsewhere (GURU3D)

2. Replace file in the official driver with the one here. (  http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9  )<----- replace both files 64 and 32 bit (A1 method files)

3.* Disable driver signature enforcement *from advanced startup when installing. To get into advanced startup for Win7/8/8.1/10, hold shift and press restart. For previous Windows versions, press F8 on startup. *<-----!!!! VERY IMPORTANT TO DO or it wont work!!!!*

2. After installation, open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1. <--- be sure the DWORD is where it has to be or it wont work

3. Restart normally.


----------



## nodymoha (Oct 29, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> *IT ONLY WORKS WITH Windows 10 TH2 10565*



I have to be in Windows Insider to do this, Right?


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 29, 2015)

nodymoha said:


> I have to be in Windows Insider to do this, Right?


Until probably Nov 2nd (Rumor).  If you don't want to become an Insider, you can probably wait a few days.


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 29, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> 2. Replace file in the official driver with the one here. (  http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9  )<----- replace both files 64 and 32 bit (A1 method files)
> .



Your only meant to replace either 32bit or 64bit file, depending on your system, not both files.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 30, 2015)

nodymoha said:


> I have to be in Windows Insider to do this, Right?



yes as for now that is the only option to get it operational



Daytrader said:


> Your only meant to replace either 32bit or 64bit file, depending on your system, not both files.



It doesn't matter it won't hurt just to be on the safe side as I don't know which one he is using I did it myself and it works , respectivOS will use respective dll .
The thing now is it all works so perfectly good that I'm afraid to let the Windows update automatically  or to update Realtake drivers


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 30, 2015)

fig2k4 said:


> I got the 2.79 files here..  http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9 from post #721



many , many thanks for this member providng the link for 2.79 files


----------



## Daytrader (Oct 30, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> yes as for now that is the only option to get it operational
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh i worried about windows automatically update drivers, so i turned that off in options.


----------



## knightvision (Oct 31, 2015)

i have windows 8.1 and using a1 method, does it work with win 10 now without F8 option ?  i reboot on this moment as normal without boot F8 and it works like charm.


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 31, 2015)

a1 method with 2.79 drivers and 2.75 a1 method dll works on the W10 Insider Build without needing Test Mode.  Should be released to everyone in a few days.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 31, 2015)

well it works without 2.75 on my system I use only 2.79 modified dll


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah, they're probably about the same anyways.  I just used 2.75 dll with 2.79.  That's what worked for me.


----------



## Amazo (Nov 1, 2015)

Just tested with 10586 and it is working! 







Thanks.


----------



## nodymoha (Nov 2, 2015)

Can you advise me?
Do I wait until the day of November 10? Or I become Windows Insider?


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 2, 2015)

So where did you get the november 10th windows update date from ?


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm on SLOW ring so if they released anything on the FAST Ring it will be some time till I pick up the update or upgrade better to say .


----------



## neif (Nov 2, 2015)

10576  is available to download:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windowsinsiderpreviewiso

not tested Yet but must be ok


----------



## nodymoha (Nov 2, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> So where did you get the november 10th windows update date from ?


From this Reddit Post.
It's about this thread in Microsoft Community.
Unfortunately the reply deleted from the thread after spreading.


----------



## LazerL0rd (Nov 2, 2015)

Can I Get This On My HP Pavilion Laptop? I Want DTS And Dolby But When I Have Any Drivers Except DHT For My Internal Sound It Doesn't Play Anything Except MIDI Files. Is  There A Way TO Get Gigabyte's Control Panel For Audio Here. My Beats Didn't Work Originally On Win8.1 So I Got A Change. Also My Bass Is Terrible And My Speakers Don't Shake Which Shows Me Their Not Working Hard Can I Push The Bass Further?

PS I Found A File Called Pav15DTSStudioSound.reg Which Contained SRS Lab Stuff??? I Don't Have SRS Compatible Hardware Though Cause I Couldn't Install SRS Sandbox???? It Is In The Zip In My Drivers Folder On My System32 Folder????? I'm On WIn8.1


----------



## LazerL0rd (Nov 3, 2015)

@2bad  PLEASE HELP ME I NEED THIS SO WHEN I GET MY NEWER LAPTOP "HP STAR WARS EDITION" I NEED TO GET THIS WORKING IM BUYING A Z906 SOON AND AM GETTING A ASUS XONAR U7 ECHELON EDITION EXTERNAL SOUND CARD SO I DONT NEED INTERNAL SPEAKERS WITH DOLBY HOME THEATRE V4. PS PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO CONNECT A HOME THEATRE WITH HDMI


----------



## LazerL0rd (Nov 3, 2015)

ALSO WHEN I AFTER INFINATE YEARS GET THE DRIVER TO WORK SOUND DOESNT PLAY *AND* DOLBY HOME THEATRE IS THE ONLY THING THERE!!!?!?!??!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!!??!!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## darkspireULTIMA (Nov 4, 2015)

lazerl0rd, any need in shouting, your writing is barely legible also


----------



## rkk (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi, does anybody know how to disable ITU for 5.1? (ITU uses the back speakers as side speakers)
Seems that the latest drivers from Realtek come with ITU enabled. (Just really old Realtek drivers have normal 5.1 without ITU standard enabled).
Is there any way to change the 5.1 mode to non ITU mode without having to enable 7.1 mode and disabling the side speakers? (That's a horrible workaround which is not working too well with DDL nor DTSConnect)
Thanks to that many games doesn't work properly when using DDL nor DTSConnect as some of them see the ITU configuration and have a wrong speaker layout, or even worse, some just don't play any sound at all from the rear speakers (All 3 front speakers still work).

Is there any way to disable or switch off ITU in Realtek drivers? Or did Realtek decide to hardcode it?

I saw that @Sega_Mega posted a picture showing a non ITU 5.1 configuration.. so I guess there must be something possible to do..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine is showing this instead..





BTW: Dolby Home Theater + DTS Neo are not showing up anywhere.. just Dolby Digital Live + DTS Interactive. Don't know if this is a chip limitation or XiFi-MB3 is interfering here..

Greetings.. and I hope somebody can help me out..


PD: Just for info.. this is the ini that get installed with my chip.. (HDXMB3H.inf -> DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15585282)

```
;
; INF file for installing Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
; X-Fi MB3 Hardware ID locking

[Version]
CatalogFile=HDXRT.CAT
Signature = "$chicago$"
Class=MEDIA
ClassGuid={4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Provider=%OrganizationName%
DriverPackageType=PlugAndPlay
DriverPackageDisplayName=%PackageDisplayName%
DriverVer=07/15/2015, 6.0.1.7560

[SourceDisksNames]
222="Realtek HD Audio Installation Disk",,,

[SourceDisksFiles]
CONEQMSAPOGUILibrary.dll=222
RTKVHD64.sys=222
RtlCPAPI.dll=222
RTCOMDLL.dll=222
RtlUpd64.exe=222
RTSnMg64.cpl=222
RAVCpl64.exe=222
RltkAPO64.dll=222
RtPgEx64.dll=222
RtkCoLDR64.dll=222
RCoInstII64.dll=222
SRSTSX64.dll=222
SRSWOW64.dll=222
SRSTSH64.dll=222
SRSHP64.dll=222
RtkApi64.dll=222
RtCOM64.dll=222
RtkCfg64.dll=222
RtkCfg.dll=222
RtlCPAPI64.dll=222
AERTSr64.exe=222
AERTAC64.dll=222
AERTAR64.dll=222
FMAPO64.dll=222
FMAPO32.dll=222
MaxxAudioAPO20.dll=222
MaxxAudioEQ64.dll=222
MBAPO232.dll=222
MBAPO264.dll=222
MBWrp64.dll=222
MBfilt64.sys=222
RP3DAA64.dll=222
RP3DHT64.dll=222
RAVBg64.exe=222
RTEEL64A.dll=222
RTEEG64A.dll=222
RTEED64A.dll=222
RTEEP64A.dll=222
RtkNGUI64.exe=222
DarkSkinImages64.dll=222
BlackSkinImages64.dll=222
FMAPP.exe=222
RTAIODAT.DAT=222
OrangeBlackSkinImages64.dll=222

[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir=10; dirid = \system32\drivers
IntcAzAudModelCopyFiles = 10,"system32\drivers"
RTLCPAPI.CopyList  = 10, "SysWOW64\RTCOM"
RTCOMDLL.CopyList  = 10, "SysWOW64\RTCOM"
RTCOMDLL.DelList   = 10, "SysWOW64\RTCOM"
RTLCPAPI.DelList   = 10, "SysWOW64\RTCOM"
RTUninstall.CopyList = 16422, "Realtek\Audio\HDA"
RTUI.CopyList      = 16422, "Realtek\Audio\HDA"
RTCPL.CopyList     = 11
SfxFx.CopyList     = 11     ; %windir%\system32
Creative.Filter.Copylist = 10, "system32\drivers"
RtkCoInst.CopyList = 11
RTCOM64.CopyList   = 11
Andrea.CopyList       = 11
Creative.SysFx32.CopyList  = 10, "SysWOW64"
PCEE3.CopyList       = 11

[SignatureAttributes]
RTKVHD64.sys=SignatureAttributes.DRM
MBfilt64.sys=SignatureAttributes.DRM
RltkAPO64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSTSX64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSWOW64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSTSH64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
SRSHP64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtlCPAPI.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RTCOMDLL.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtkApi64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtCOM64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtkCfg64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtkCfg.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RtlCPAPI64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
AERTAC64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
AERTAR64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
FMAPO64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
FMAPO32.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
MaxxAudioAPO20.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RP3DAA64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RP3DHT64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RTEEL64A.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RTEEG64A.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RTEED64A.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
RTEEP64A.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
MBAPO232.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
MBAPO264.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
MBWrp64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust

[SignatureAttributes.DRM]
DRMLevel=1300

[SignatureAttributes.PETrust]
PETrust=true

[Manufacturer]
%MfgName% = AzaliaManufacturerID, NTamd64.6.0

[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.6.0]
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15587104
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15587105
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15585106
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15585107
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15580376
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15580378
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A092
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1462D811
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15580270
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15580379
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1558037A
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A0B2
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15587482
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15585281
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15585282
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15587481
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15586555
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15586556
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15586755
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15586756
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15587500
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15587700
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15586557
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15586757
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15580870
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15587502
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15587702

[RtkHD.DelReg]
HKLM,Software\RealTek\InitAP
HKCU,Software\RealTek
HKLM,Software\Avance
HKR,Settings

[IntcAzAudModelCopyFiles]
RTKVHD64.sys
RTAIODAT.DAT

[RtkCoInst.CopyList]
RtkCoLDR64.dll
RCoInstII64.dll

[RtkCoInstInfo]
OriginalInfSourcePath = %1%


[RTUninstall.CopyList]
RtlUpd64.exe

[RTLCPAPI.CopyList]
RTLCPAPI.dll

[RTCOMDLL.CopyList]
FMAPO32.dll
RTCOMDLL.dll
RtkCfg.dll

[RTCOM64.CopyList]
RTCOM64.dll
RtlCPAPI64.dll
RtkCfg64.dll

[RTLCPAPI.DelList]
RTLCPAPI.dll

[RTCOMDLL.DelList]
FMAPO32.dll
RTCOMDLL.dll
RtkCfg.dll

[RTUI.CopyList]
RAVCpl64.exe
AERTSr64.exe
RAVBg64.exe
RtkNGUI64.exe
DarkSkinImages64.dll
BlackSkinImages64.dll
FMAPP.exe
OrangeBlackSkinImages64.dll

[RTCPL.CopyList]
RTSnMg64.cpl

;; Copy custom SYSFX
[SfxFx.CopyList]
CONEQMSAPOGUILibrary.dll
RltkAPO64.dll
RtPgEx64.dll
SRSTSX64.dll
SRSWOW64.dll
SRSTSH64.dll
SRSHP64.dll
RtkApi64.dll
FMAPO64.dll
MaxxAudioAPO20.dll
MaxxAudioEQ64.dll
MBAPO264.dll
MBWrp64.dll
RP3DAA64.dll
RP3DHT64.dll

[Creative.Filter.CopyList]
MBfilt64.sys

[Creative.SysFx32.CopyList]
MBAPO232.dll

;; Copy Andrea related modules
[Andrea.CopyList]
AERTAC64.dll
AERTAR64.dll

;; Copy PCEE3 related modules
[PCEE3.CopyList]
RTEEL64A.dll
RTEEG64A.dll
RTEED64A.dll
RTEEP64A.dll

;;================= Windows 64 ====================
[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64]
Include=ks.inf,wdmaudio.inf
Needs=KS.Registration,WDMAUDIO.Registration,mssysfx.CopyFilesAndRegister
DelFiles  = RTCOMDLL.DelList,RTLCPAPI.DelList
CopyFiles = IntcAzAudModelCopyFiles, RTLCPAPI.CopyList, RTCOMDLL.CopyList, RTUninstall.CopyList, RTUI.CopyList, RTCPL.CopyList, SfxFx.CopyList, RTCOM64.CopyList, Creative.SysFx32.CopyList, Creative.Filter.CopyList, Andrea.CopyList, PCEE3.CopyList
DelReg    = RtkHD.DelReg, RTCOMDLL.DelReg
AddReg    = IntcAzAudModelAddReg, AECBF.AddReg, GUIInformation.AddReg, AZAUD_OEM.AddReg, RTLCPAPI.AddReg, RTCOMDLL.AddReg, MBTHX32.AddReg, RTUninstall.AddReg, RTUI.AddReg, CPL_Class.AddReg
AddProperty  = OEMCustomBranding.AddProperty
RegisterDlls = SfxFx.RegisterDlls, RTCOM64.RegisterDlls, Andrea.RegisterDlls, PCEE3.RegisterDlls

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.HW]
AddReg=HdAudSecurity.AddReg, Creative.FilterHW.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.Services]
AddService = IntcAzAudAddService, 0x00000002, IntcAzAudServiceInstall
AddService = MBfilt, 0x00000000, Filter_Service_Install

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.CoInstallers]
CopyFiles = RtkCoInst.CopyList
AddReg = RtkCoInst.AddReg

[GUIInformation.AddReg]
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\Audio\GUI_INFORMATION

[GUIInformation.AddReg.Security]
"G:BUD:(A;CIOI;KA;;;BU)"

[IntcAzAudServiceInstall]
DisplayName   = "Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM)"
ServiceType   = 1
StartType     = 3
ErrorControl  = 1
ServiceBinary = %10%\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys

[Filter_Service_Install]
ServiceType    = 1                  ; SERVICE_KERNEL_DRIVER
StartType      = 3                  ; SERVICE_DEMAND_START
ErrorControl   = 1                  ; SERVICE_ERROR_NORMAL
ServiceBinary  = %10%\system32\drivers\MBfilt64.sys

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64.Interfaces]
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SingleLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SingleLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_SecondaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_PrimaryLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_HPRearCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_DigitalInputTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo
;=============================================================================================
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInRedTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMITopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMITopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCATopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifRCATopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtSpdifOptTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo

;----------------------------------
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtStereoMixTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RtMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RtLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtCDInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RtCDInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtCDInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtCDInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtCDInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtAuxInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtFrontMicInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtFrontLineInTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICWave%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_DigitalMICTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicArWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,%KSNAME_RtMicArWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtMicArWave%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtMicArTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtMicArTopo%, IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Topo%, RtHDA.RtHDMITopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ATopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo

AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_RENDER%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_REALTIME%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave%, RtHDA.RtHDMIWave
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_AUDIO%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY%,%KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWTopo%, RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo

;; Register custom SYSFX and property page
[SfxFx.RegisterDlls]
11,,RltkAPO64.dll,1
11,,RtPgEx64.dll,1
11,,SRSTSX64.dll,1
11,,SRSWOW64.dll,1
11,,SRSTSH64.dll,1
11,,SRSHP64.dll,1
11,,RtkApi64.dll,1
11,,FMAPO64.dll,1
11,,MaxxAudioAPO20.dll,1
11,,MBAPO264.dll,1
11,,MBWrp64.dll,1
11,,RP3DAA64.dll,1
11,,RP3DHT64.dll,1

[RTCOM64.RegisterDlls]
10,SysWOW64\RTCOM,FMAPO32.dll,1
11,,RtCOM64.dll,1
11,,RtlCPAPI64.dll,1
11,,RtkCfg64.dll,1

[Andrea.RegisterDlls]
11,,AERTAC64.dll,1
11,,AERTAR64.dll,1

[PCEE3.RegisterDlls]
11,,RTEED64A.dll,1
11,,RTEEL64A.dll,1
11,,RTEEG64A.dll,1
11,,RTEEP64A.dll,1

[OEMCustomBranding.AddProperty]
DeviceBrandingIcon,,,,"%11%\RtPgEx64.dll,-200"
DeviceVendorWebSite,,,,"http://www.realtek.com.tw/" ; Place your URL here

;; All FX\\0 entries in the same grouping
[SysFx.AddReg]
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%SYSFX_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_SFXClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_SFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_MFXClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_MFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_EFXClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_EFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%GUID_RT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_GFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_GFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO1%,,%GUID_CT_APO_EFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_GFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_GFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO2%,,%GUID_RT_APO_EFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_APO_NUM%,0x10001,%NUM_APO_SET%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY%,,%CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE%
;HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%,,%GUID_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%  ; GUID NULL means install on all endpoints
                                                        ; supply a specific GUID to install on a particular bridge pin node type
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4701",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_20_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4702",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_20_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4705",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_51_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4706",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_IntSpkr_51_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4716",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_HP_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4717",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_HP_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4723",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_20_AE_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4724",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_20_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4735",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_51_Surr_Chkbox=0
HKR,"FX\\0","{01F0E753-3A7A-4b21-A904-D06826245E43},4737",0x00010001,0x0    ;; PKEY_PCEE_ExtSpkr_71_Surr_Chkbox=0

HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%

[SysRecFx.AddReg]
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_DisplayName%,,%SYSFX_FriendlyName%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_SFXClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_SFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_MFXClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_MFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_EFXClsid%,,%CT_SYSFX_EFX_CLSID%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid%,,%GUID_RT_APO_UI%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO1%,,%GUID_RT_APO_REC_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO1%,,%GUID_RT_APO_REC_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO1%,,%GUID_RT_APO_REC_EFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_LFX_APO2%,,%GUID_CT_APO_LFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO2%,,%GUID_CT_APO_SFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO2%,,%GUID_CT_APO_MFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_APO2%,,%GUID_CT_APO_EFX%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_APO_NUM%,0x10001,%NUM_REC_APO_SET%
HKR,"FX\\0","{78161BAE-71FF-4bd2-AE42-60E708274054},0",0x00010001,0x1 ;Creative custom PKEY
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%  ; GUID NULL means install on all endpoints
                                                        ; supply a specific GUID to install on a particular bridge pin node type
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SYSFX_Andrea_License%,0x00010001,15    ; For Andrea license key
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Supports_EventDriven_Mode%,0x00010001,0x1
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY%,,%CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE%
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_MBAPO_CAPTURE_EFFECTID%,,%GUID_MBAPO_CAPTURE_EFFECTID%

HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,0x00010000,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%

;;
;; All EP\\0 entries in the same grouping
;;
;; Set default format to 48kHz, 16-bit, Stereo
;; Add endpoint extension property page
;;
[OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
;48k16bit HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,DC,05,00,08,00,20,00,16,00,18,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Supports_EventDriven_Mode%,0x00010001,0x1
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%,,%GUID_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%

[OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,75,00,0c,00,00,00,10,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Supports_EventDriven_Mode%,0x00010001,0x1
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%,,%GUID_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%

HKR,"EP\\1", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
HKR,"EP\\1", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
HKR,"EP\\1", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Supports_EventDriven_Mode%,0x00010001,0x1
HKR,"EP\\1",%PKEY_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%,,%GUID_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%

[RTHDAProperties.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_ANY%
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Supports_EventDriven_Mode%,0x00010001,0x1

[Creative.FilterHW.AddReg]
HKR,,"UpperFilters",0x00010000,"MBfilt"

[RTUninstall.AddReg]
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,DisplayName,,"Realtek High Definition Audio Driver"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,UninstallString,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtlUpd64.exe -r -m -nrg2709"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,DisplayIcon,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtlUpd64.exe"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,Publisher,,%OrganizationName%
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,DisplayVersion,,"6.0.1.7560"
HKLM,%RT_UNINSTALL%,InstallLocation,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA"

[RTUI.AddReg]
;HKLM,%AUTORUN%,RtHDVCpl,,%16422%"\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s"

[CPL_Class.AddReg]
HKLM,%CPL_CLASS_S%,%NEWCPL_CLASS_KS%,0x00010001 ,0x00000004

[RTLCPAPI.AddReg]
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP.1,,0,"RtlCP Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP.1\CLSID,,0,%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP,,0,"RtlCP Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtlCP.RtlCP\CurVer,,0,"RtlCP.RtlCP.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%,,0,"RtlCP Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RtlCP.RtlCP.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RtlCP.RtlCP"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTLCPAPI.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTLCPAPI_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

[RTCOMDLL.AddReg]
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1,,0,"RTLCSSAPI Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI,,0,"RTLCSSAPI Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI\CurVer,,0,"RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%,,0,"RTLCSSAPI Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.RTLCSSAPI"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY\CurVer,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\ProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID2%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet.1,,0,"PropSet Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet,,0,"PropSet Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\PropSet.PropSet\CurVer,,0,"PropSet.PropSet.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%,,0,"PropSet Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\ProgID,,0,"PropSet.PropSet.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"PropSet.PropSet"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID3%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CurVer,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RtkCfg.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both


[MBTHX32.AddReg]
HKCR,TypeLib\%MBTHX32_TypeLib%\1.0\0\win32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\AppID\CTAPO.DLL,AppID,0,%MBTHX32_AppID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\AppID\%MBTHX32_AppID%,,0,"CTAPO"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_EffectNodeInfo%,,0,"CEffectNodeInfo Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_EffectNodeInfo%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_EffectNodeInfo%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_LFX%,,0,"CTAPOContainerLFX Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_LFX%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_LFX%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_GFX%,,0,"CTAPOContainerGFX Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_GFX%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_GFX%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_SFX%,,0,"CTAPOContainerSFX Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_SFX%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_SFX%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_MFX%,,0,"CTAPOContainerMFX Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_MFX%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_MFX%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_EFX%,,0,"CTAPOContainerEFX Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_EFX%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\MBAPO232.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%CLSID_MBTHX32_EFX%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both

[RTCOMDLL.DelReg]
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY.1\CLSID,,0,%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RTCOMDLL.SONY\CurVer,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%,,0,"SONY Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RTCOMDLL.SONY"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,RTCOMDLL.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTCOMDLL_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Apartment

HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CurVer,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi\CLSID,,0,%RTKCFG_CLSID%
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%,,0,"RtkCfgApi Class"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\ProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi.1"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\VersionIndependentProgID,,0,"RtkCfg.RtkCfgApi"
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\Programmable
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,,0,%10%\SysWOW64\RTCOM\RtkCfg.dll
HKCR,Wow6432Node\CLSID\%RTKCFG_CLSID%\InProcServer32,ThreadingModel,0,Both

[AECBF.AddReg]
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo,AcousticSourceTracking,0x00010001,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo,AcousticEchoCancellation,0x00010001,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo,Beamforming,0x00010001,1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,gamma_noise_weighting,0,"0.500000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,Tsm_csp,0,"1.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,Tsm_output,0,"0.100000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,cut_off_frequency,0x00010001,0x1770
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,resampling_points,0x00010001,0x101
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,deviation_threshold,0,"0.020000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,min_diff_src,0x00010001,0x5
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,max_verif_range,0x00010001,0xa
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,clustering_thr,0,"0.150000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\AdvGCC,activeness_thr,0,"0.050000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularize_dynamically,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularization_threshold_static,0,"0.000100"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularization_threshold_dynamic,0,"0.000010"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,regularization_energythreshold_dynamic,0,"0.000010"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_stepsize,0,"0.500000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_number_filter_taps,0x00010001,0x40
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_fft_overlap,0x00010001,0x2
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_forgetting_factor_recursive_power_estimation,0,"0.990000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,abm_time_constant_freezing,0,"100.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_stepsize,0,"0.300000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_number_filter_taps,0x00010001,0x40
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_fft_overlap,0x00010001,0x4
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_forgetting_factor_recursive_power_estimation,0,"0.985000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_max_filter_norm,0,"0.001000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,aic_tim4e_constant_freezing,0,"100.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_snr_averaging_lower_frequency,0x00010001,0x12C
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_snr_averaging_higher_frequency,0x00010001,0x258
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_snr_averaging_cutoff_frequency,0x00010001,0x12C
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_correction_factor_abm_thresholds,0,"0.800000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_correction_factor_aic_thresholds,0,"4.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_number_sub_windows_for_minimum_statistics,0x00010001,0x8
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer,ac_size_sub_windows_for_minimum_statistics,0x00010001,0x12
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,Tsm,0,"0.050000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,delta,0,"0.000100"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,stepsize,0,"0.300000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint_circle,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint_spec,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint_pulse,0x00010001,0x1
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,pulse_cons_thr,0,"0.050000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,pulse_width,0x00010001,0x6
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,U,0x00010001,0x8
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,V,0x00010001,0x12
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,Tmsne,0,"2.000000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,scale_spec_sub,0,"1.200000"
HKLM,SOFTWARE\Realtek\AECBF\icrcAudioProcessingDemo\GSCBeamformer\PostFiltering,constraint,0x00010001,0x1

[AZAUD_OEM.AddReg]
;;HKR,Settings,RearJackShare,1,1
HKR,GlobalSettings,HpShutsOffRearSpeaker,1,00,00,00,00 ; Headphone does not mute rear speakers
HKR,GlobalSettings,HpMode,1,01,00,00,00 ; Headphone is slaved to rear panel front channels
HKR,GlobalSettings,SpdifOutputEchosRearRenderWhenNoAc3,1,01,00,00,00 ; Slaves rear panel front channels to SPDIF
HKR,GlobalSettings,CenterLfeSwap,1,00,00,00,00 ; No Swap
HKR,Settings,COINSTALLER_NEED_ADD_CPL_RUNKEY,0x00010001,1

[HdAudSecurity.AddReg]
; FILE_DEVICE_SOUND
HKR,,DeviceType,0x10001,0x0000001D
; SDDL_DEVOBJ_SYS_ALL_ADM_RWX_WORLD_RWX_RES_RWX HKR,,Security,,"D:P(A;;GA;;;SY)(A;;GRGWGX;;;BA)(A;;GRGWGX;;;WD)(A;;GRGWGX;;;RC)"


[RtkCoInst.AddReg]
HKR,,CoInstallers32,,"RtkCoLDR64.dll,RtkCoInstallerLoader"

[IntcAzAudModelAddReg]
HKR,,AssociatedFilters,,"wdmaud,swmidi,redbook"
HKR,,Driver,,RTKVHD64.sys

;From 5574
HKR,PowerSettings,ConservationIdleTime,1,00,00,00,0     ; Not doing idle power management when on battery
HKR,PowerSettings,PerformanceIdleTime,1,00,00,00,00     ; Not doing idle power management when on AC power
HKR,PowerSettings,IdlePowerState,1,03,00,00,00          ; go to D3 for idle power management
;From 5574

HKR,Drivers,SubClasses,,"wave,midi,mixer,aux"

HKR,Drivers\wave\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv
HKR,Drivers\midi\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv
HKR,Drivers\mixer\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv
HKR,Drivers\aux\wdmaud.drv,Driver,,wdmaud.drv

HKR,Drivers\wave\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%
HKR,Drivers\midi\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%
HKR,Drivers\mixer\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%
HKR,Drivers\aux\wdmaud.drv,Description,,%IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription%

HKR,,SetupPreferredAudioDevices,3,01,00,00,00

; Rear line out
[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo.AddReg, RTHDAProperties.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SingleLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SingleLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

;HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineOutDacName%
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

;IntAzAudGuid.RearLineOutDac
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidRearLineOutDac%,Name,,%RearLineOutDacName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidRearLineOutDac%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidFrontHPOutDac%,Name,,%FrontHPOutDacName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%IntAzAudGuidFrontHPOutDac%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

;; Node
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicVolume%,Name,,%Node.FrontMicVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicMute%,Name,,%Node.FrontMicMute%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicMute%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ1%,Name,,%Node.UAJ1%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ1%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ2%,Name,,%Node.UAJ2%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.UAJ2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SPDIF%,Name,,%Node.SPDIF%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SPDIF%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLin%,Name,,%Node.FrontLin%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLin%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Front%,Name,,%Node.Front%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Front%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surround%,Name,,%Node.Surround%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surround%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BackSurround%,Name,,%Node.BackSurround%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BackSurround%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Center%,Name,,%Node.Center%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Center%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LFE%,Name,,%Node.LFE%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LFE%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Side%,Name,,%Node.Side%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Side%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideSurround%,Name,,%Node.SideSurround%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideSurround%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalOut%,Name,,%Node.DigitalOut%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalOut%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalIn%,Name,,%Node.DigitalIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineInHP%,Name,,%Node.LineInHP%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineInHP%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Mic2%,Name,,%Node.Mic2%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Mic2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkInOld%,Name,,%Node.FrontPinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkInOld%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenInOld%,Name,,%Node.FrontGreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenInOld%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioIn%,Name,,%Node.AudioIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
;;New Framework
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlackIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontBlackIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlackIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreyIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontGreyIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreyIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlueIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontBlueIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontBlueIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontGreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGreenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontRedIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontRedIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontRedIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontOrangeIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontOrangeIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontOrangeIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontYellowIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontYellowIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontYellowIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPurpleIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontPurpleIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPurpleIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontPinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontPinkIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGoldenIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontGoldenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontGoldenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontSilverIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontSilverIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontSilverIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontWhiteIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontWhiteIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontWhiteIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlackIn%,Name,,%Node.RearBlackIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlackIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreyIn%,Name,,%Node.RearGreyIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreyIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlueIn%,Name,,%Node.RearBlueIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearBlueIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreenIn%,Name,,%Node.RearGreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGreenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearRedIn%,Name,,%Node.RearRedIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearRedIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearOrangeIn%,Name,,%Node.RearOrangeIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearOrangeIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearYellowIn%,Name,,%Node.RearYellowIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearYellowIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPurpleIn%,Name,,%Node.RearPurpleIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPurpleIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPinkIn%,Name,,%Node.RearPinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearPinkIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGoldenIn%,Name,,%Node.RearGoldenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearGoldenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearSilverIn%,Name,,%Node.RearSilverIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearSilverIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearWhiteIn%,Name,,%Node.RearWhiteIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearWhiteIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
;;-----------------------------------------------------------------------
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlackIn%,Name,,%Node.BlackIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlackIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreyIn%,Name,,%Node.GreyIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreyIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlueIn%,Name,,%Node.BlueIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.BlueIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreenIn%,Name,,%Node.GreenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GreenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RedIn%,Name,,%Node.RedIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RedIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.OrangeIn%,Name,,%Node.OrangeIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.OrangeIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.YellowIn%,Name,,%Node.YellowIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.YellowIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PurpleIn%,Name,,%Node.PurpleIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PurpleIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PinkIn%,Name,,%Node.PinkIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PinkIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GoldenIn%,Name,,%Node.GoldenIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.GoldenIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SilverIn%,Name,,%Node.SilverIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SilverIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.WhiteIn%,Name,,%Node.WhiteIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.WhiteIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioInput%,Name,,%Node.AudioInput%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.AudioInput%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

;;;
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineOutVolume%,Name,,%Node.LineOutVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineOutVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surr%,Name,,%Node.Surr%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surr%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surrback%,Name,,%Node.Surrback%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.Surrback%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MonoMic%,Name,,%Node.MonoMic%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MonoMic%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.StereoMic%,Name,,%Node.StereoMic%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.StereoMic%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PCBeep%,Name,,%Node.PCBeep%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PCBeep%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PcBeepVolume%,Name,,%Node.PcBeepVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.PcBeepVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideHP%,Name,,%Node.SideHP%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SideHP%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MicLineInVolume%,Name,,%Node.MicLineInVolume%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.MicLineInVolume%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn1%,Name,,%Node.LineIn1%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn1%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn2%,Name,,%Node.LineIn2%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LineIn2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.TVIn%,Name,,%Node.TVIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.TVIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontAVIn%,Name,,%Node.FrontAVIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontAVIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DisableAnalogCD%,Name,,%Node.DisableAnalogCD%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DisableAnalogCD%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LimitedOutput%,Name,,%Node.LimitedOutput%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.LimitedOutput%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOut%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFOut%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOut%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOut%,Name,,%Node.RTHDMIOut%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOut%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutRCA%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFOutRCA%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutRCA%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutOpt%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFOutOpt%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFOutOpt%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFIn%,Name,,%Node.RTSPDIFIn%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTSPDIFIn%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOutAC3%,Name,,%Node.RTHDMIOutAC3%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RTHDMIOutAC3%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave3%,Name,,%SingleLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave3%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave2%,Name,,%PrimaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineOutWave2%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SecondaryLineOutWave%,Name,,%SecondaryLineOutWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.SecondaryLineOutWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlackWave%,Name,,%RearLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreyWave%,Name,,%RearLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlueWave%,Name,,%RearLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreenWave%,Name,,%RearLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInRedWave%,Name,,%RearLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInOrangeWave%,Name,,%RearLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInYellowWave%,Name,,%RearLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPurpleWave%,Name,,%RearLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPinkWave%,Name,,%RearLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGoldenWave%,Name,,%RearLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInSilverWave%,Name,,%RearLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInWhiteWave%,Name,,%RearLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearLineInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlackWave%,Name,,%RearMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreyWave%,Name,,%RearMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlueWave%,Name,,%RearMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreenWave%,Name,,%RearMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInRedWave%,Name,,%RearMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInOrangeWave%,Name,,%RearMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInYellowWave%,Name,,%RearMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPurpleWave%,Name,,%RearMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPinkWave%,Name,,%RearMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGoldenWave%,Name,,%RearMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInSilverWave%,Name,,%RearMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInWhiteWave%,Name,,%RearMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.RearMicInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlackWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreyWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlueWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreenWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInRedWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInOrangeWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInYellowWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPurpleWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPinkWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGoldenWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInSilverWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInWhiteWave%,Name,,%FrontLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontLineInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlackWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlackWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreyWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreyWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlueWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInBlueWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreenWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGreenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInRedWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInRedWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInOrangeWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInOrangeWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInYellowWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInYellowWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPurpleWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPurpleWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPinkWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInPinkWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGoldenWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInGoldenWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInSilverWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInSilverWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInWhiteWave%,Name,,%FrontMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FrontMicInWhiteWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjIntrMICWave%,Name,,%FjIntrMICWaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjIntrMICWave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjMic1Wave%,Name,,%FjMic1WaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjMic1Wave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjLineIn1Wave%,Name,,%FjLineIn1WaveDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FjLineIn1Wave%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.IntrSubWoofer%,Name,,%IntrSubWooferDeviceName%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.IntrSubWoofer%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalMic%,Name,,%Node.DigitalMic%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.DigitalMic%,Display,1,00,00,00,00

HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FMRadio%,Name,,%Node.FMRadio%
HKLM,%MediaCategories%\%GUID.FMRadio%,Display,1,00,00,00,00
[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineOutTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineOutTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.SecondaryLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%SecondaryLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.PrimaryLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%PrimaryLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

; HP Rear Capture
[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPRearCaptureWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPRearCaptureTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPRearCaptureTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPCPCCaptureWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.HPCPCCaptureTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%HPCPCCaptureTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

; Front panel headphone
[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontPanelHeadphoneWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontPanelHeadphoneTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

; Digital input

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalInputWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo.AddReg, RTHDAProperties.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalInputTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalInputTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

;;=========================new framework====================================
[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RearMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RearMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontLineInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlackWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlackTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlackTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreyWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreyTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreyTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlueWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInBlueTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInBlueTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGreenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGreenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInRedWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInRedTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInRedTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInOrangeTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInYellowWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInYellowTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInYellowTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPurpleTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPinkWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInPinkTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInPinkTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInGoldenTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInSilverWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInSilverTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInSilverTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.FrontMicInWhiteTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%FrontMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMIWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMIWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifHDMITopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMITopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCAWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifRCAWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifRCATopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifRCATopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifOptWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, OEMSPDIFSettingsOverride.AddReg
[IntcAzAudModel.RtSpdifOptTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifOptTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%


[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtStereoMixWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtCDInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtAuxInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontMicInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontLineInWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtStereoMixTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtStereoMixTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtCDInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtCDInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtAuxInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtAuxInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontMicInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontMicInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtFrontLineInTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtFrontLineInTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalMICWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.DigitalMICTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%DigitalMICTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicArWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo]
AddReg = IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo.AddReg, SysRecFx.AddReg

[IntcAzAudModel.RtMicArTopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtMicArTopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

;;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[RtHDA.RtHDMIWave]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIWave.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIWave.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMIWaveDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[DefaultOutFormat.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%, 41,00,C8,70,28,00,00,00,FE,FF,02,00,80,BB,00,00,00,EE,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Supports_EventDriven_Mode%,0x00010001,0x1
HKR,"EP\\0",%PKEY_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%,,%GUID_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID%

[RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg]
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%RtSpdifHDMITopoDeviceName%
HKR,,CLSID,,%Proxy.CLSID%

[RtHDA.RtHDMITopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMITopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMITopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,75,00,0C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

[RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIATopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,63,00,1C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIDTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,63,00,1C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,63,00,1C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIADTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,A3,74,2C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIAWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,A3,74,2C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIDWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,A3,74,2C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

[RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo]
AddReg = RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo.AddReg, RtHDA.GenRtHDMITopo.AddReg, SysFx.AddReg, DefaultOutFormat.AddReg
[RtHDA.RtHDMIADWTopo.AddReg]
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association%,,%KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE%
HKR,"EP\\0", %PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat%, %REG_BINARY%,41,00,34,12,3C,00,00,00,50,01,00,00,02,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,08,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,92,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71,64,01,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

;;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Strings]
MfgName="Realtek"
; not sure if this is localizable
MediaCategories="SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\MediaCategories"
; localizable
OrganizationName="Realtek Semiconductor Corp."
PackageDisplayName="HD Audio Driver"

;;
;; PropertyKey GUIDS
;;
PKEY_SYSFX_Association          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},0"
PKEY_SYSFX_PreMixClsid          = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},1"
PKEY_SYSFX_PostMixClsid         = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},2"
PKEY_SYSFX_SFXClsid             = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},5"
PKEY_SYSFX_MFXClsid             = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},6"
PKEY_SYSFX_EFXClsid             = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},7"
PKEY_SYSFX_UiClsid              = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},3"
PKEY_DisplayName                = "{B725F130-47EF-101A-A5F1-02608C9EEBAC},10"
;;PKEY_DisplayName                = "{D04E05A6-594B-4FB6-A80D-01AF5EED7D1D},4"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Ext_UiClsid  = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},1"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association  = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},2"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Supports_EventDriven_Mode = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},7"
PKEY_SYSFX_Andrea_License    = "{b7eae14c-6c01-446f-b83f-3181e129b6dd},6"

PKEY_AudioEndpoint_ControlPanelPageProvider = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E}"

;;
;; PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat:  Specifies the default format that is used for rendering/capturing.
;; vartype = VT_BLOB
;;
PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat = "{E4870E26-3CC5-4CD2-BA46-CA0A9A70ED04},3"
PKEY_SupportFormat_OEMFormat = "{B3F8FA53-0004-438E-9003-51A46E139BFC},5"

;;CONTROLLER_EXT_UI_CLSID    = "{EE661557-A649-4cb5-B868-86FCC6251414}"
CONTROLLER_EXT_UI_CLSID    = "{30A4AD88-9965-4569-85A1-8453A8DE8DA7}"

;;AUDIOENDPOINT_EXT_UI_CLSID = "{6C57B2A2-91F5-4b90-93D5-FAB82485ECA6}"
AUDIOENDPOINT_EXT_UI_CLSID = "{31A53A7B-E0D8-4f99-B950-F6C8F25E6731}"

SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID    = "{DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}"
SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID   = "{A27368B3-D810-42ce-B114-83900258B8EC}"
SYSFX_SFX_CLSID       = "{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}"
SYSFX_MFX_CLSID       = "{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}"
SYSFX_EFX_CLSID       = "{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}"
SYSFX_UI_CLSID        = "{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}"
SYSFX_FriendlyName    = "Realtek System Effect"
SYSRECFX_PREMIX_CLSID = "{A51A19D6-80F1-4abf-AB95-AF5215E8B052}"
SYSRECFX_MFX_CLSID = "{A69C91DC-11C4-414f-A919-4DA8EA3F3CA6}"
SYSRECFX_EFX_CLSID = "{AB3B404A-B18F-4b4f-B91F-77F2DE95EB18}"

;Chaining Property Keys
PKEY_APO_NUM                   = "{d46c4dfd-28b8-4ab8-a45d-70399958ef26},0"
PKEY_GFX_APO1                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},0"
PKEY_LFX_APO1                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},0"
PKEY_SFX_APO1                  = "{7D6BD54C-EFB0-4f53-9598-8C4CF795BEB3},0"
PKEY_MFX_APO1                  = "{734FF22D-BA52-49a7-849D-B352F6C4F456},0"
PKEY_EFX_APO1                  = "{45840A41-6782-44b8-89DB-F6DE1C1AECCC},0"
PKEY_UI_APO1                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},0"
PKEY_GFX_APO2                  = "{e1032fc5-ddab-4c4b-9940-8a6be78a4db6},1"
PKEY_LFX_APO2                  = "{3a418faa-93d7-4bd8-a0d3-c784ad25476a},1"
PKEY_SFX_APO2                  = "{7D6BD54C-EFB0-4f53-9598-8C4CF795BEB3},1"
PKEY_MFX_APO2                  = "{734FF22D-BA52-49a7-849D-B352F6C4F456},1"
PKEY_EFX_APO2                  = "{45840A41-6782-44b8-89DB-F6DE1C1AECCC},1"
PKEY_UI_APO2                   = "{9a708e6f-a639-4f1c-9206-62b7018853a4},1"

;====================================================================
;; Creative GUIDS (old)
;CT_SYSFX_UI_CLSID      = "{7003f37d-a7ee-485e-a937-804982a00d80}"
;CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID  = "{AACCA26C-51F8-4849-9F44-A4B9E933BD3D}"
;CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{E1EF52F2-66BA-4cea-A72A-7BE62138FFC7}"
;
;; Creative GUIDS for chaining
;GUID_CT_APO_GFX         = "{F8A192FC-A0A8-4AE5-B7A8-6543D2EEC143}"
;GUID_CT_APO_LFX         = "{68D109F6-5FA5-4322-9A06-26A3CF7E3800}"
;GUID_CT_APO_UI          = "{3144C0BA-8563-445e-8A87-27ED9FE65954}"
;====================================================================

; Creative APO Custom Key (New)
PKEY_CT_APO_CUSTOM_KEY   = "{35DF8779-6D98-4476-B3D3-F0FAC0E4F5BD},0"
CT_APO_CUSTOM_VALUE = "{2D46BA67-0778-48ef-82AF-BF1DB3E45FFE}"

PKEY_MBAPO_CAPTURE_EFFECTID   = "{F1056047-B091-4d85-A5C0-B13D4D8BAC57},1"
GUID_MBAPO_CAPTURE_EFFECTID   = "{d0d09f5b-08dd-4619-aa88-dc9cd2e794d1}"
PKEY_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID = "{F1056047-B091-4d85-A5C0-B13D4D8BAC57},0"
GUID_MBTHXAPO_RENDER_EFFECTID = "{d0d09f5b-08dd-4619-aa88-dc9cd2e794d1}"

; Creative GUIDS (New)
CT_SYSFX_PREMIX_CLSID  = "{D8813D24-E801-4a75-9985-30E7CC9DBD93}"
CT_SYSFX_POSTMIX_CLSID = "{53641EC4-4566-4896-919A-2FBB21FD2FCF}"
CT_SYSFX_SFX_CLSID = "{F841F354-41AB-4652-81EF-F879AE87F9FC}"
CT_SYSFX_MFX_CLSID = "{0803F79D-A6CB-42F1-A46C-A1B0F067FEFC}"
CT_SYSFX_EFX_CLSID = "{801F7DFC-E551-4E01-9CAF-29BFC339984E}"


; Creative GUIDS for chaining (New)
GUID_CT_APO_GFX         = "{25f1de92-f75b-4ef5-b52f-1a6549182286}"
GUID_CT_APO_LFX         = "{17e73a4b-89c0-4b3f-b7a4-183cfed234a6}"
GUID_CT_APO_SFX         = "{0F62DFB3-DB5B-458D-9371-6B45C4582560}"
GUID_CT_APO_MFX         = "{C69FE6AD-9AA8-45DE-BA75-C72117B21C07}"
GUID_CT_APO_EFX         = "{17AB05B2-E3B4-43FE-885B-06B84E251E5D}"

; Realtek GUIDS for chaining
GUID_RT_APO_GFX         = "{A27368B3-D810-42ce-B114-83900258B8EC}"
GUID_RT_APO_LFX         = "{DC253AB8-10DC-483c-AB5F-D6A4E189FD70}"
GUID_RT_APO_SFX         = "{DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}"
GUID_RT_APO_MFX         = "{A296D363-EE83-4af9-9BE7-729C1296150A}"
GUID_RT_APO_EFX         = "{A29EB043-6CE2-4ee2-B38C-F58719E0D88F}"
GUID_RT_APO_REC_LFX     = "{A51A19D6-80F1-4abf-AB95-AF5215E8B052}"
GUID_RT_APO_REC_MFX     = "{A69C91DC-11C4-414f-A919-4DA8EA3F3CA6}"
GUID_RT_APO_REC_EFX     = "{AB3B404A-B18F-4b4f-B91F-77F2DE95EB18}"
GUID_RT_APO_UI          = "{6861CFDC-0461-49d5-A8DF-BE5ACD02692F}"

NUM_APO_SET        = 0x2

; Realtek GUIDS for chaining for Record endpoints
GUID_RT_REC_APO_LFX    = "{A51A19D6-80F1-4abf-AB95-AF5215E8B052}"
NUM_REC_APO_SET        = 0x2

PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},5"
PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},6"
PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming = "{D3993A3F-99C2-4402-B5EC-A92A0367664B},7"
AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT = "{C18E2F7E-933D-4965-B7D1-1EEF228D2AF3}"

KSNODETYPE_ANY      = "{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}"
KSNODETYPE_SPEAKER  = "{DFF21CE1-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_SPDIF_INTERFACE  = "{DFF21FE5-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}"
KSNODETYPE_HDMI_INTERFACE = "{D1B9CC2A-F519-417f-91C9-55FA65481001}"
REG_BINARY          = 0x00000001

MBTHX32_AppID            = "{a42365ad-1377-4a04-9dde-1c7cb2938db6}"
MBTHX32_TypeLib            = "{bbb23b2d-ff7c-4086-8540-78e62b9e025b}"
CLSID_MBTHX32_EffectNodeInfo    = "{d0d09f5b-08dd-4619-aa88-dc9cd2e794d1}"
CLSID_MBTHX32_LFX        = "{17e73a4b-89c0-4b3f-b7a4-183cfed234a6}"
CLSID_MBTHX32_GFX        = "{25f1de92-f75b-4ef5-b52f-1a6549182286}"
CLSID_MBTHX32_SFX   = "{0F62DFB3-DB5B-458D-9371-6B45C4582560}"
CLSID_MBTHX32_MFX   = "{C69FE6AD-9AA8-45DE-BA75-C72117B21C07}"
CLSID_MBTHX32_EFX   = "{17AB05B2-E3B4-43FE-885B-06B84E251E5D}"


Audio3D_CLSID="{D8F1EEE0-F634-11CF-8700-00A0245D918B}"
AUTORUN="Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"
RT_UNINSTALL="Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}"
CPL_CLASS_S="SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\Extended Properties\{305CA226-D286-468e-B848-2B2E8E697B74} 2"
NEWCPL_CLASS_KS="%SystemRoot%\System32\RTSnMg64.cpl"

RearLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio rear output"
RearLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear output mixer"
RearLineOutDacName="HD Line Out DAC(s) for rear panel"

SecondaryLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio 2nd input"
SecondaryLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear 2nd mixer"

PrimaryLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA Primary input"
PrimaryLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear Primary mixer"

PrimaryLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA Primary output"
PrimaryLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Primary output mixer"

SingleLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio output"
SingleLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio output mixer"

SingleLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio input"
SingleLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD input mixer"

SecondaryLineOutWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio 2nd output"
SecondaryLineOutTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Secondary output mixer"

HPRearCaptureWaveDeviceName="Back Line in/Mic, Front Line in"
HPRearCaptureTopoDeviceName="Rear input, Front Line in mixer"

HPCPCCaptureWaveDeviceName="Line in/Mic in"
HPCPCCaptureTopoDeviceName="Line in/Mic in Mixer"

RearMicInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD rear Mic in"
RearMicInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD rear Mic in Mixer"

FrontPanelHeadphoneWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio front output"
FrontPanelHeadphoneTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD front output mixer"
FrontHPOutDacName="HD Headphone DAC for front panel"

DigitalInputWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Digital input"
DigitalInputTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Digital input mixer"

IntcAzAudioDeviceDescription = "Realtek High Definition Audio"

DigitalMICWaveDeviceName="Realtek Digital Microphone"
DigitalMICTopoDeviceName="Realtek Digital Microphone mixer"

;================================NewFrameWork===========================================
RearLineInBlackWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (black)"
RearLineInBlackTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (black)"
RearLineInGreyWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Grey)"
RearLineInGreyTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Grey)"
RearLineInBlueWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Blue)"
RearLineInBlueTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Blue)"
RearLineInGreenWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Green)"
RearLineInGreenTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Green)"
RearLineInRedWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Red)"
RearLineInRedTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Red)"
RearLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Orange)"
RearLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Orange)"
RearLineInYellowWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Yellow)"
RearLineInYellowTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Yellow)"
RearLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Purple)"
RearLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Purple)"
RearLineInPinkWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Pink)"
RearLineInPinkTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Pink)"
RearLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Golden)"
RearLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Golden)"
RearLineInSilverWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (Silver)"
RearLineInSilverTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (Silver)"
RearLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Line in at rear panel (White)"
RearLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Line in at rear mixer (White)"
RearMicInBlackWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (black)"
RearMicInBlackTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (black)"
RearMicInGreyWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Grey)"
RearMicInGreyTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Grey)"
RearMicInBlueWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Blue)"
RearMicInBlueTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Blue)"
RearMicInGreenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Green)"
RearMicInGreenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Green)"
RearMicInRedWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Red)"
RearMicInRedTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Red)"
RearMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Orange)"
RearMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Orange)"
RearMicInYellowWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Yellow)"
RearMicInYellowTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Yellow)"
RearMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Purple)"
RearMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Purple)"
RearMicInPinkWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Pink)"
RearMicInPinkTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Pink)"
RearMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Golden)"
RearMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Golden)"
RearMicInSilverWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (Silver)"
RearMicInSilverTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (Silver)"
RearMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Mic in at rear panel (White)"
RearMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Mic in at rear mixer (White)"
FrontLineInBlackWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (black)"
FrontLineInBlackTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (black)"
FrontLineInGreyWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Grey)"
FrontLineInGreyTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Grey)"
FrontLineInBlueWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Blue)"
FrontLineInBlueTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Blue)"
FrontLineInGreenWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Green)"
FrontLineInGreenTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Green)"
FrontLineInRedWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Red)"
FrontLineInRedTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Red)"
FrontLineInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Orange)"
FrontLineInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Orange)"
FrontLineInYellowWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Yellow)"
FrontLineInYellowTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Yellow)"
FrontLineInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Purple)"
FrontLineInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Purple)"
FrontLineInPinkWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Pink)"
FrontLineInPinkTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Pink)"
FrontLineInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Golden)"
FrontLineInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Golden)"
FrontLineInSilverWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (Silver)"
FrontLineInSilverTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (Silver)"
FrontLineInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Line in at front panel (White)"
FrontLineInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Line in at front mixer (White)"
FrontMicInBlackWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (black)"
FrontMicInBlackTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (black)"
FrontMicInGreyWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Grey)"
FrontMicInGreyTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Grey)"
FrontMicInBlueWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Blue)"
FrontMicInBlueTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Blue)"
FrontMicInGreenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Green)"
FrontMicInGreenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Green)"
FrontMicInRedWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Red)"
FrontMicInRedTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Red)"
FrontMicInOrangeWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Orange)"
FrontMicInOrangeTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Orange)"
FrontMicInYellowWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Yellow)"
FrontMicInYellowTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Yellow)"
FrontMicInPurpleWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Purple)"
FrontMicInPurpleTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Purple)"
FrontMicInPinkWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Pink)"
FrontMicInPinkTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Pink)"
FrontMicInGoldenWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Golden)"
FrontMicInGoldenTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Golden)"
FrontMicInSilverWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (Silver)"
FrontMicInSilverTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (Silver)"
FrontMicInWhiteWaveDeviceName="Mic in at front panel (White)"
FrontMicInWhiteTopoDeviceName="Mic in at front mixer (White)"
FjIntrMICWaveDeviceName="Internal MIC"
FjMic1WaveDeviceName="MIC In"
FjLineIn1WaveDeviceName="Line In"
RtSpdifWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Out"
RtSpdifTopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Out Mixer"
RtSpdifHDMIWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA HDMI Out"
RtSpdifHDMITopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA HDMI Out Mixer"
RtSpdifRCAWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF RCA Out"
RtSpdifRCATopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF RCA Out Mixer"
RtSpdifOptWaveDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out"
RtSpdifOptTopoDeviceName="Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out Mixer"
IntrSubWooferDeviceName="Internal Subwoofer"

; non localizable
KSNAME_RtStereoMixWave="RtStereoMixWave"
RtStereoMixWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Stereo input"
KSNAME_RtMicInWave="RtMicInWave"
RtMicInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic input"
KSNAME_RtLineInWave="RtLineInWave"
RtLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Line input"
KSNAME_RtCDInWave="RtCDInWave"
RtCDInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio CD input"
KSNAME_RtAuxInWave="RtAuxInWave"
RtAuxInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio AUX input"
KSNAME_RtFrontMicInWave="RtFrontMicInWave"
RtFrontMicInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Mic input"
KSNAME_RtFrontLineInWave="RtFrontLineInWave"
RtFrontLineInWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Line input"
KSNAME_RtMicArWave="RtMicArWave"
RtMicArWaveDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic Array input"

KSNAME_RtStereoMixTopo="RtStereoMixTopo"
RtStereoMixTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Stereo input mixer"
KSNAME_RtMicInTopo="RtMicInTopo"
RtMicInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic input mixer"
KSNAME_RtLineInTopo="RtLineInTopo"
RtLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Line input mixer"
KSNAME_RtCDInTopo="RtCDInTopo"
RtCDInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio CD input mixer"
KSNAME_RtAuxInTopo="RtAuxInTopo"
RtAuxInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio AUX input mixer"
KSNAME_RtFrontMicInTopo="RtFrontMicInTopo"
RtFrontMicInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Mic input mixer"
KSNAME_RtFrontLineInTopo="RtFrontLineInTopo"
RtFrontLineInTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Front Line input mixer"
KSNAME_RtMicArTopo="RtMicArTopo"
RtMicArTopoDeviceName="Realtek HD Audio Mic Array mixer"

KSNAME_RearLineOutWave="RearLineOutWave"
KSNAME_HPRearCaptureWave="HPRearCaptureWave"
KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureWave="HPCPCCaptureWave"
KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneWave="FrontPanelHeadphoneWave"
KSNAME_DigitalInputWave="DigitalInputWave"

KSNAME_RearLineOutTopo="RearLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_HPRearCaptureTopo="HPRearCaptureTopo"
KSNAME_HPCPCCaptureTopo="HPCPCCaptureTopo"
KSNAME_FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo="FrontPanelHeadphoneTopo"
KSNAME_DigitalInputTopo="DigitalInputTopo"
;===============new framework================================
KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutWave="RearLineOutWave2"
KSNAME_PrimaryLineOutTopo="PrimaryLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_SingleLineOutWave="RearLineOutWave3"
KSNAME_SingleLineOutTopo="SingleLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_SingleLineInWave="RearLineInWave3"
KSNAME_SingleLineInTopo="SingleLineInTopo"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutWave="SecondaryLineOutWave"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineOutTopo="SecondaryLineOutTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlackWave="RearLineInBlackWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlackTopo="RearLineInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreyWave="RearLineInGreyWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreyTopo="RearLineInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlueWave="RearLineInBlueWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInBlueTopo="RearLineInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreenWave="RearLineInGreenWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInGreenTopo="RearLineInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInRedWave="RearLineInRedWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInRedTopo="RearLineInRedTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeWave="RearLineInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInOrangeTopo="RearLineInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInYellowWave="RearLineInYellowWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInYellowTopo="RearLineInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleWave="RearLineInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInPurpleTopo="RearLineInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInPinkWave="RearLineInPinkWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInPinkTopo="RearLineInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenWave="RearLineInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInGoldenTopo="RearLineInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInSilverWave="RearLineInSilverWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInSilverTopo="RearLineInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteWave="RearLineInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_RearLineInWhiteTopo="RearLineInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlackWave="RearMicInBlackWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlackTopo="RearMicInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreyWave="RearMicInGreyWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreyTopo="RearMicInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlueWave="RearMicInBlueWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInBlueTopo="RearMicInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreenWave="RearMicInGreenWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInGreenTopo="RearMicInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInRedWave="RearMicInRedWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInRedTopo="RearMicInRedTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeWave="RearMicInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInOrangeTopo="RearMicInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInYellowWave="RearMicInYellowWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInYellowTopo="RearMicInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleWave="RearMicInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInPurpleTopo="RearMicInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInPinkWave="RearMicInPinkWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInPinkTopo="RearMicInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenWave="RearMicInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInGoldenTopo="RearMicInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInSilverWave="RearMicInSilverWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInSilverTopo="RearMicInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteWave="RearMicInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_RearMicInWhiteTopo="RearMicInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackWave="FrontLineInBlackWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlackTopo="FrontLineInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyWave="FrontLineInGreyWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreyTopo="FrontLineInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueWave="FrontLineInBlueWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInBlueTopo="FrontLineInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenWave="FrontLineInGreenWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGreenTopo="FrontLineInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInRedWave="FrontLineInRedWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInRedTopo="FrontLineInRedTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeWave="FrontLineInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInOrangeTopo="FrontLineInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowWave="FrontLineInYellowWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInYellowTopo="FrontLineInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleWave="FrontLineInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPurpleTopo="FrontLineInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkWave="FrontLineInPinkWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInPinkTopo="FrontLineInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenWave="FrontLineInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInGoldenTopo="FrontLineInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverWave="FrontLineInSilverWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInSilverTopo="FrontLineInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteWave="FrontLineInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_FrontLineInWhiteTopo="FrontLineInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackWave="FrontMicInBlackWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlackTopo="FrontMicInBlackTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyWave="FrontMicInGreyWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreyTopo="FrontMicInGreyTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueWave="FrontMicInBlueWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInBlueTopo="FrontMicInBlueTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenWave="FrontMicInGreenWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGreenTopo="FrontMicInGreenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInRedWave="FrontMicInRedWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInRedTopo="FrontMicInRedTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeWave="FrontMicInOrangeWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInOrangeTopo="FrontMicInOrangeTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowWave="FrontMicInYellowWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInYellowTopo="FrontMicInYellowTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleWave="FrontMicInPurpleWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPurpleTopo="FrontMicInPurpleTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkWave="FrontMicInPinkWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInPinkTopo="FrontMicInPinkTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenWave="FrontMicInGoldenWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInGoldenTopo="FrontMicInGoldenTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverWave="FrontMicInSilverWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInSilverTopo="FrontMicInSilverTopo"
KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteWave="FrontMicInWhiteWave"
KSNAME_FrontMicInWhiteTopo="FrontMicInWhiteTopo"
KSNAME_PrimaryLineInWave="PrimaryLineInWave"
KSNAME_PrimaryLineInTopo="PrimaryLineInTopo"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineInWave="SecondaryLineInWave"
KSNAME_SecondaryLineInTopo="SecondaryLineInTopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifWave="RtSpdifWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifTopo="RtSpdifTopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMIWave="RtSpdifHDMIWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifHDMITopo="RtSpdifHDMITopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifRCAWave="RtSpdifRCAWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifRCATopo="RtSpdifRCATopo"
KSNAME_RtSpdifOptWave="RtSpdifOptWave"
KSNAME_RtSpdifOptTopo="RtSpdifOptTopo"

KSNAME_DigitalMICWave="DigitalMICWave"
KSNAME_DigitalMICTopo="DigitalMICTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48Wave="RtHDMI48Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Wave="RtHDMI4824Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48Topo="RtHDMI48Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824Topo="RtHDMI4824Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96Wave="RtHDMI96Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Wave="RtHDMI9624Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96Topo="RtHDMI96Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624Topo="RtHDMI9624Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192Wave="RtHDMI192Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Wave="RtHDMI19224Wave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192Topo="RtHDMI192Topo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224Topo="RtHDMI19224Topo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWave="RtHDMI48AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWave="RtHDMI4824AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48ATopo="RtHDMI48ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ATopo="RtHDMI4824ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWave="RtHDMI96AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWave="RtHDMI9624AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ATopo="RtHDMI96ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ATopo="RtHDMI9624ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWave="RtHDMI192AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWave="RtHDMI19224AWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ATopo="RtHDMI192ATopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ATopo="RtHDMI19224ATopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWave="RtHDMI48DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWave="RtHDMI4824DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48DTopo="RtHDMI48DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DTopo="RtHDMI4824DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWave="RtHDMI96DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWave="RtHDMI9624DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DTopo="RtHDMI96DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DTopo="RtHDMI9624DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWave="RtHDMI192DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWave="RtHDMI19224DWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DTopo="RtHDMI192DTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DTopo="RtHDMI19224DTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48WWave="RtHDMI48WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WWave="RtHDMI4824WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48WTopo="RtHDMI48WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824WTopo="RtHDMI4824WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96WWave="RtHDMI96WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WWave="RtHDMI9624WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96WTopo="RtHDMI96WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624WTopo="RtHDMI9624WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192WWave="RtHDMI192WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WWave="RtHDMI19224WWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192WTopo="RtHDMI192WTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224WTopo="RtHDMI19224WTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWave="RtHDMI48ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWave="RtHDMI4824ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADTopo="RtHDMI48ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADTopo="RtHDMI4824ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWave="RtHDMI96ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWave="RtHDMI9624ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADTopo="RtHDMI96ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADTopo="RtHDMI9624ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWave="RtHDMI192ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWave="RtHDMI19224ADWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADTopo="RtHDMI192ADTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADTopo="RtHDMI19224ADTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWWave="RtHDMI48AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWWave="RtHDMI4824AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48AWTopo="RtHDMI48AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824AWTopo="RtHDMI4824AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWWave="RtHDMI96AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWWave="RtHDMI9624AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96AWTopo="RtHDMI96AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624AWTopo="RtHDMI9624AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWWave="RtHDMI192AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWWave="RtHDMI19224AWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192AWTopo="RtHDMI192AWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224AWTopo="RtHDMI19224AWTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWWave="RtHDMI48DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWWave="RtHDMI4824DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48DWTopo="RtHDMI48DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824DWTopo="RtHDMI4824DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWWave="RtHDMI96DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWWave="RtHDMI9624DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96DWTopo="RtHDMI96DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624DWTopo="RtHDMI9624DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWWave="RtHDMI192DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWWave="RtHDMI19224DWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192DWTopo="RtHDMI192DWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224DWTopo="RtHDMI19224DWTopo"

KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWWave="RtHDMI48ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWWave="RtHDMI4824ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI48ADWTopo="RtHDMI48ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI4824ADWTopo="RtHDMI4824ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWWave="RtHDMI96ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWWave="RtHDMI9624ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI96ADWTopo="RtHDMI96ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI9624ADWTopo="RtHDMI9624ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWWave="RtHDMI192ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWWave="RtHDMI19224ADWWave"
KSNAME_RtHDMI192ADWTopo="RtHDMI192ADWTopo"
KSNAME_RtHDMI19224ADWTopo="RtHDMI19224ADWTopo"

KSCATEGORY_AUDIO = "{6994AD04-93EF-11D0-A3CC-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_RENDER="{65E8773E-8F56-11D0-A3B9-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_REALTIME = "{EB115FFC-10C8-4964-831D-6DCB02E6F23F}"

KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE="{65E8773D-8F56-11D0-A3B9-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_TOPOLOGY="{DDA54A40-1E4C-11D1-A050-405705C10000}"
Proxy.CLSID ="{17CCA71B-ECD7-11D0-B908-00A0C9223196}"

RTLCPAPI_CLSID="{E9F1F599-7B14-4213-BF46-F992758CAB81}"

RTCOMDLL_CLSID="{CC0CA09A-5B84-43F2-BE5C-9169C192565F}"
RTCOMDLL_CLSID2="{A9C2CEBF-36DC-40A3-92E6-ED59FDD9D20D}"
RTCOMDLL_CLSID3="{C6606CA5-2108-4CAF-8E52-1953F2DBF716}"

RTKCFG_CLSID="{AF099A7C-45D2-4CE6-9327-EEAAB0395444}"

; guids for rear line out
IntAzAudGuidRearLineOutDac= "{EEF86A90-3742-4974-B8D2-5370E1C540F6}"
IntAzAudGuidFrontHPOutDac = "{497B34AD-D67F-411c-8076-80D5B4250D67}"

;; Node
GUID.FrontMicVolume     ="{8E1FC059-D41D-417f-8103-FC592A4B32C8}"
GUID.FrontMicMute       ="{65D86BEA-A16C-4e40-9F01-50C559D721B9}"
GUID.UAJ1               ="{E7CD3EA7-072F-4d9f-B94A-744108964E0E}"
GUID.UAJ2               ="{93FCBD9E-08CD-4cbd-B018-5EE0B83E7AF0}"
GUID.SPDIF              ="{7B1A60BA-4F2D-41f6-95B1-5589F90D1ECE}"
GUID.FrontLin           ="{757AB5CF-F4D5-42e4-9609-BF78FC6C712B}"
GUID.Front              ="{8A74FFAE-8766-480f-AF6D-325FCF9AB324}"
GUID.Surround           ="{B25A6526-9703-4117-9D7F-260A5DF5CC34}"
GUID.BackSurround       ="{366E009F-CC06-495c-9959-13E7986FA760}"
GUID.Center             ="{594AC582-B82A-4024-99E7-DC5B358E0F30}"
GUID.LFE                ="{19532773-C332-4de7-BEDD-F888163C3094}"
GUID.Side               ="{A5B27DE2-40F3-469e-9A4D-2CD8D5D9284D}"
GUID.SideSurround       ="{32DD8857-C301-45b4-AB78-4D35E58402DC}"
GUID.DigitalOut         ="{7CB80EC0-9C2D-4924-AA30-3DB3864F8CD6}"
GUID.DigitalIn          ="{4F30E318-2B36-4b46-AF17-36A336363A12}"
GUID.LineInHP           ="{B001EDFD-CF09-402f-8652-2E32AE568508}"
GUID.Mic2               ="{2216D589-3C9F-4843-B4E9-933F2ABCA6D2}"
GUID.FrontPinkInOld        ="{39E595A1-9F2B-4276-A416-8D7A1534F01C}"
GUID.FrontGreenInOld       ="{38CB5F75-F95A-425c-8444-F1C18942DB14}"
GUID.AudioIn            ="{D4649B85-6687-4ec4-8C65-5B7B6248C470}"
GUID.LineOutVolume      ="{9ACC8A34-DBF9-416d-97E7-3B90FE28FBD1}"
GUID.PcBeepVolume       ="{093C0065-6B45-4582-87D7-5A6742F6E859}"
GUID.Surr               ="{38D6C869-D317-4dd2-B1B0-A9CAD8DD9639}"
GUID.Surrback           ="{C6E24B42-19BF-4211-9021-C696E3284C4F}"
GUID.MonoMic            ="{3BEFF10F-1EC8-448f-9654-73067CCE3C6A}"
GUID.StereoMic          ="{AA23B58F-B6D2-4952-B318-A0304B7EDEB3}"
GUID.PCBeep             ="{C57704A3-108F-4760-99BA-6369AD13345D}"
GUID.SideHP             ="{C61C32C2-2BE7-467e-A278-B49E6746921E}"
GUID.MicLineInVolume     ="{5B08FA7D-A8BC-42a6-A1A9-C52AB5FC47A7}"

;; Nodes (localizeable)
Node.FrontMicVolume     ="FrontMic"
Node.FrontMicMute       ="FrontMic Mute"
Node.UAJ1               ="FPink"
Node.UAJ2               ="FGreen"
Node.SPDIF              ="SPDIF"
Node.FrontLin           ="FrontLineIn"
Node.Front              ="Front"
Node.Surround           ="Rear"
Node.BackSurround       ="Back Surround"
Node.Center             ="Center"
Node.LFE                ="Subwoofer"
Node.Side               ="Side"
Node.SideSurround       ="Side Surround"
Node.DigitalOut         ="DigitalOut"
Node.DigitalIn          ="DigitalIn"
Node.LineInHP           ="Line In 1 or 2"
Node.Mic2               ="Microphone2"
Node.FrontPinkInOld        ="FrontPink In"
Node.FrontGreenInOld       ="FrontGreen In"
Node.AudioIn            ="Audio In"
Node.LineOutVolume      = "Line Out"
Node.Surr               ="Surround"
Node.Surrback           ="Surr-Back"
Node.MonoMic            ="Mono Mic"
Node.StereoMic          ="Stereo Mic"
Node.PCBeep             ="PC Beep"
Node.PcBeepVolume       ="PC Beep"
Node.SideHP             ="Side/HP"
Node.MicLineInVolume     ="Mic/Line In"
;;New Framework
GUID.FrontBlackIn            ="{C1857CBB-5FEA-420c-89FD-0479D7D366FB}"
Node.FrontBlackIn            ="Front Black In"
GUID.FrontGreyIn             ="{74B67688-4723-4ec7-A1A6-09F33FF91FDB}"
Node.FrontGreyIn             ="Front Grey In"
GUID.FrontBlueIn             ="{9B0DC1D3-EFC8-4364-8ACD-9172D388F487}"
Node.FrontBlueIn             ="Front Blue In"
GUID.FrontGreenIn            ="{BA697E2A-BC14-4c0d-9E16-3935F2F15E08}"
Node.FrontGreenIn            ="Front Green In"
GUID.FrontRedIn              ="{AC846E6F-5695-4cec-B694-956A2E689AF4}"
Node.FrontRedIn              ="Front Red In"
GUID.FrontOrangeIn           ="{C2BEEC11-5DF2-4fd9-B2D1-B5E2A1E46CB7}"
Node.FrontOrangeIn           ="Front Orange In"
GUID.FrontYellowIn           ="{783FFBEB-79D4-40b8-BBB4-B90479D17F1F}"
Node.FrontYellowIn           ="Front Yellow In"
GUID.FrontPurpleIn           ="{0D95D21C-2FF7-4a66-9526-CC39DA3E749E}"
Node.FrontPurpleIn           ="Front Purple In"
GUID.FrontPinkIn             ="{930A479F-0487-4baa-9672-4C7C36C0EFB2}"
Node.FrontPinkIn             ="Front Pink In"
GUID.FrontGoldenIn           ="{8FED8EA0-0485-408c-9963-D3AC59D34A1F}"
Node.FrontGoldenIn           ="Front Golden In"
GUID.FrontSilverIn           ="{FB0CBA7B-73ED-4880-9A7F-338D67AB1E71}"
Node.FrontSilverIn           ="Front Silver In"
GUID.FrontWhiteIn            ="{788F5056-8394-4bf5-8608-B8BC009F9B0D}"
Node.FrontWhiteIn            ="Front White In"
GUID.RearBlackIn             ="{16238C4C-5B07-4acf-9B1D-72056187853C}"
Node.RearBlackIn             ="Rear Black In"
GUID.RearGreyIn              ="{066ED7CF-26FC-4cd6-8DB0-BDA088FFC7B6}"
Node.RearGreyIn              ="Rear Grey In"
GUID.RearBlueIn              ="{25C9B7B5-B490-4418-B8C9-AE6A9E597D10}"
Node.RearBlueIn              ="Rear Blue In"
GUID.RearGreenIn             ="{D5841A06-2012-49bb-848A-4E3C9D8E83EC}"
Node.RearGreenIn             ="Rear Green In"
GUID.RearRedIn               ="{EEB9FF66-875E-44d0-A7BC-94F8FF8A6B2E}"
Node.RearRedIn               ="Rear Red In"
GUID.RearOrangeIn            ="{656A2737-0A8D-4c24-B11B-2CF3568DF248}"
Node.RearOrangeIn            ="Rear Orange In"
GUID.RearYellowIn            ="{EA1B271B-D19A-41ea-9141-E0FE75259300}"
Node.RearYellowIn            ="Rear Yellow In"
GUID.RearPurpleIn            ="{D907F836-CE83-4354-B62C-B9700CCC0366}"
Node.RearPurpleIn            ="Rear Purple In"
GUID.RearPinkIn              ="{CECB705D-C0D9-4c47-84F6-0A210E9DFD0B}"
Node.RearPinkIn              ="Rear Pink In"
GUID.RearGoldenIn            ="{98B9900B-618A-4bd3-9B62-B206E9AA5F6F}"
Node.RearGoldenIn            ="Rear Golden In"
GUID.RearSilverIn            ="{B8CE8B6A-A73E-494d-8218-F308670F6149}"
Node.RearSilverIn            ="Rear Silver In"
GUID.RearWhiteIn             ="{6D33D369-990F-444b-A4E6-57A29B8F0993}"
Node.RearWhiteIn             ="Rear White In"
;;======================================================================
GUID.BlackIn            ="{2AFE8623-D5B6-49d6-898D-A16A616E571B}"
Node.BlackIn            ="Black In"
GUID.GreyIn             ="{8A965A50-6F78-424c-8EDD-DD904C4C7AAC}"
Node.GreyIn             ="Grey In"
GUID.BlueIn             ="{CD2AAD6D-761E-4b6d-A4C6-8F543A38C099}"
Node.BlueIn             ="Blue In"
GUID.GreenIn            ="{5153DE62-8983-4a02-8F87-2969BC2A279A}"
Node.GreenIn            ="Green In"
GUID.RedIn              ="{6735C4E4-C0DA-473f-8D1F-2FD185C83071}"
Node.RedIn              ="Red In"
GUID.OrangeIn           ="{B89B4F6B-5820-46a0-999C-A9765221DA30}"
Node.OrangeIn           ="Orange In"
GUID.YellowIn           ="{D7F95568-524C-4ef1-A58E-1E8BF3E4443E}"
Node.YellowIn           ="Yellow In"
GUID.PurpleIn           ="{A57DE92C-E432-4432-8166-E02D8C4ACDDC}"
Node.PurpleIn           ="Purple In"
GUID.PinkIn             ="{C0F074E4-0F6A-4b6f-BC09-5DF75D24757F}"
Node.PinkIn             ="Pink In"
GUID.GoldenIn           ="{72DA7D85-CCB7-4bce-BDD7-A8F0E56958B8}"
Node.GoldenIn           ="Golden In"
GUID.SilverIn           ="{892B95E3-FEA5-48b2-93B8-49373E588E38}"
Node.SilverIn           ="Silver In"
GUID.WhiteIn            ="{710CE1E3-334A-4771-A4B2-CFFF54B70DBF}"
Node.WhiteIn            ="White In"
GUID.AudioInput         ="{B8B35FC5-6051-44e0-A3CE-B6E000564C64}"
Node.AudioInput         ="Audio Input"
GUID.LineIn1            ="{1B5D1795-4D18-4057-81DA-06A5FC19F3AC}"
GUID.LineIn2            ="{AD8341CB-C580-46e7-B593-44440EFB4DE8}"
Node.LineIn1            ="Line In 1"
Node.LineIn2            ="Line In 2"
GUID.TVIn               ="{38FAF4E0-3EEF-47d7-AD52-F20AB10340C3}"
Node.TVIn               ="TV In"
GUID.FrontAVIn          ="{E27EEDDE-A24D-4f87-8EDE-5A58E7FF8D70}"
Node.FrontAVIn          ="Front AV In"
GUID.DisableAnalogCD    ="{08FDB237-3D34-4c59-9511-56E178AE3E10}"
Node.DisableAnalogCD    ="Disable Analog CD"
GUID.LimitedOutput    ="{D172D8CE-0235-4b09-92EB-BDE320CFB94C}"
Node.LimitedOutput    ="Limited Output"

GUID.RTSPDIFOut            ="{8FD300D2-FFE1-44f3-A9EB-6F4395D73C9F}"
Node.RTSPDIFOut            ="Realtek Digital Output"
GUID.RTHDMIOut            ="{9C8E490E-877D-48fe-9EF1-AD83C91CC057}"
Node.RTHDMIOut            ="Realtek HDMI Output"
GUID.RTSPDIFOutRCA        ="{3FF4EDB6-3FF3-4b5a-B164-10FFF0367547}"
Node.RTSPDIFOutRCA        ="Realtek Digital Output(RCA)"
GUID.RTSPDIFOutOpt        ="{94FCA009-B26E-4cdc-AC75-051613EF01BB}"
Node.RTSPDIFOutOpt        ="Realtek Digital Output(Optical)"
GUID.RTHDMIOutAC3        ="{5E66F238-FF5B-49b9-B3BA-4E8F65399FCD}"
Node.RTHDMIOutAC3        ="Allow AC3/DTS/WMA output.(Reboot required)"

GUID.RTSPDIFIn            ="{8FD300D3-FFE1-44f3-A9EB-6F4395D73C9F}"
Node.RTSPDIFIn            ="Realtek Digital Input"

GUID.RearLineOutWave3   ="{FDCD16F9-7895-4f2c-9E95-2C4F62DE500D}"
GUID.RearLineOutWave2   ="{73EC718D-EEBD-4305-BD56-E50807C4B3E2}"
GUID.SecondaryLineOutWave ="{D0D252D2-0D9A-47f7-B44B-3FB73C31F6FA}"

GUID.RearLineInBlackWave  ="{29FAD4B6-42C6-46fe-85D2-772B3F38E42B}"
GUID.RearLineInGreyWave   ="{5D3113BA-46E3-4e48-BF97-5E1486E5C845}"
GUID.RearLineInBlueWave   ="{6EDFC84F-270B-43f4-A4DA-F4FA32BE0023}"
GUID.RearLineInGreenWave  ="{4C28B434-D501-4131-A626-D667F954A279}"
GUID.RearLineInRedWave    ="{F9C764D1-0A97-4216-BD80-57D11C86BF21}"
GUID.RearLineInOrangeWave ="{FA3C462A-11E7-4cfe-9C20-4208E87EE2F1}"
GUID.RearLineInYellowWave ="{242792D9-E16F-4e09-9F4A-FD5C910230F2}"
GUID.RearLineInPurpleWave ="{64593A8D-8942-415f-83F7-495232599984}"
GUID.RearLineInPinkWave   ="{3FAF44E8-FC47-4921-AA2A-CB511CD5A340}"
GUID.RearLineInGoldenWave ="{A18CE952-B042-42d4-AE98-6AD616604407}"
GUID.RearLineInSilverWave ="{9ABF55D5-4319-4e1e-A1E6-D720FB153A73}"
GUID.RearLineInWhiteWave  ="{39514CCF-B424-454d-A2DD-7CCCC41902CC}"

GUID.RearMicInBlackWave   ="{963BB9C2-C99A-4278-8C85-0A53FAD66593}"
GUID.RearMicInGreyWave    ="{750D77D8-DD18-45fa-813B-31AAF37D8816}"
GUID.RearMicInBlueWave    ="{D09B4160-D155-4409-814C-7BDFD3DCC115}"
GUID.RearMicInGreenWave   ="{E63A12AB-7A2A-40bf-B5F5-176F3E17A75B}"
GUID.RearMicInRedWave     ="{397BCD99-443F-4f0a-91F7-8CF33B73E7B5}"
GUID.RearMicInOrangeWave  ="{DF15C716-2E97-498c-953B-71B1A6E4BD03}"
GUID.RearMicInYellowWave  ="{A80B8021-3A94-4cba-A31F-A30285215AEB}"
GUID.RearMicInPurpleWave  ="{ADA7C584-EC2C-4bad-9491-38EA3EDC364E}"
GUID.RearMicInPinkWave    ="{9767F352-1066-4606-B843-EB3DFF14AE48}"
GUID.RearMicInGoldenWave  ="{0BF09DFA-1DC9-45d6-9E68-B62FCE22F574}"
GUID.RearMicInSilverWave  ="{D88BF175-E66E-41f6-91A0-1AE5BD7FB550}"
GUID.RearMicInWhiteWave   ="{C949BDB2-0F63-411d-9A1C-FF2C68137986}"

GUID.FrontLineInBlackWave ="{E922348B-F538-48f2-8A46-03610CA3C815}"
GUID.FrontLineInGreyWave  ="{F84AD65F-8888-4076-BA55-15FA42C66D43}"
GUID.FrontLineInBlueWave  ="{EEA8F0C2-15F2-47ba-9939-8B68B99B5A47}"
GUID.FrontLineInGreenWave ="{D9CFB32D-C42A-446d-8D3D-BE3ACF1FE392}"
GUID.FrontLineInRedWave   ="{37E6001D-7297-439e-BB83-EAAA48F54DE1}"
GUID.FrontLineInOrangeWave="{0FBC7B0C-368C-468a-ADCA-A9C1DFD67B01}"
GUID.FrontLineInYellowWave="{C1601920-82B6-411d-B1EB-F1B8A9DD2DCD}"
GUID.FrontLineInPurpleWave="{F32BA73A-930B-4596-A47F-A9339FB7E24C}"
GUID.FrontLineInPinkWave  ="{9EC96236-A9B3-45b3-8E19-C4F424399457}"
GUID.FrontLineInGoldenWave="{9F31B40E-E3D2-4683-8CD8-DD29972CBD6A}"
GUID.FrontLineInSilverWave="{9B706B3E-F3FE-4d4b-B410-468D3E083D98}"
GUID.FrontLineInWhiteWave ="{6E56DB59-D4D1-4fa8-9575-AE39763E14C7}"

GUID.FrontMicInBlackWave  ="{063C7B0E-7D63-45ea-BD17-BD2383C9DA48}"
GUID.FrontMicInGreyWave   ="{F6810363-D355-4c27-B60C-DB10B4A6DB1F}"
GUID.FrontMicInBlueWave   ="{4872BA3F-61F9-495f-97C1-0FC6D149B0D8}"
GUID.FrontMicInGreenWave  ="{564C8501-3C26-4051-B3DF-80157C565158}"
GUID.FrontMicInRedWave    ="{FA5703D8-BC38-4759-BDDB-53A0A9977D86}"
GUID.FrontMicInOrangeWave ="{2F055121-7B49-4389-AE10-6D8FDB6F9E15}"
GUID.FrontMicInYellowWave ="{67DC169B-1C82-4fb7-B566-CC917F303CD7}"
GUID.FrontMicInPurpleWave ="{8DE7D024-880C-4a50-BFBA-6118FA703728}"
GUID.FrontMicInPinkWave   ="{D3D9A153-5556-40a7-8C1B-E476344A524A}"
GUID.FrontMicInGoldenWave ="{4F8E73AF-13D0-4ab4-BD05-DA13475B6D99}"
GUID.FrontMicInSilverWave ="{9B72B3D3-32F5-4d3b-868E-C506824ED45A}"
GUID.FrontMicInWhiteWave  ="{53824709-A7CA-4432-9423-D47A01938B83}"

GUID.FjIntrMICWave        ="{703EFE0E-C7D3-4506-96BF-E2D28E2ECEEE}"
GUID.FjMic1Wave           ="{703EFE0D-C7D3-4506-96BF-E2D28E2ECEEE}"
GUID.FjLineIn1Wave        ="{703EFE0C-C7D3-4506-96BF-E2D28E2ECEEE}"

GUID.DigitalMic           ="{7DF69A32-C356-4f5a-A3BB-757B8B5177D4}"
Node.DigitalMic           ="Digital Mic"

GUID.FMRadio              ="{93ED2CB4-7D0D-4c1c-8A91-5AE457E066AD}"
Node.FMRadio              ="FM radio"
GUID.IntrSubWoofer        ="{CE407554-302B-44a8-9455-BB933694A1A5}"
```

EDIT: When I remove HDXMB3H.inf from the Vista64 folder Dolby Home Theater + DTS Neo is working but I loose XiFiMB3. But 5.1 is still in ITU mode.. Any workaround?


----------



## Sega_Mega (Nov 7, 2015)

Amazo said:


> Just tested with 10586 and it is working!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I see on pics you get DTS and DD in default format  , how ?. I cant get that . Which method and drivers you used , please ?


----------



## Atrumitos (Nov 8, 2015)

10565 here. Everything worked fin Ae after I followed these instructions:



dvojinov said:


> *IT ONLY WORKS WITH Windows 10 TH2 10565*
> 
> I followed this steps exactly point to point :
> 
> ...



When sending the windows test tone for both DTS interactive and DDL it's only 2 channels though. 5.1 works normally everywhere else. Weird... Also the HD Audio Manager shows a 2 speaker setup for some reason (and practically no other options). Anyone got any suggestions or is this normal behavior?


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 8, 2015)

To be honest I don't know whatever it is normal however you at least have a media control panel which I don't have for reasons unknown to me I am also msi user msi GT72 DominatorPro with on board ALC 892 and all I have is selection under Control Panel Sound and device setup default format . When I play test sound it also plays only left/right but as you mentioned it works nicely everywhere else so it doesn't concern me to much.


----------



## Atrumitos (Nov 8, 2015)

It's not that great. Even with the hacked dlls for 5.1 some games like cod advanced warfare can't seem to utilise the frofront centre speaker. I think it's related to my audio panel and windows  thinking it's a 2.0 speaker setup over optical.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 8, 2015)

I checked COD AW and Ghost on both games all 5 speakers are working as they should , it may have something to do with that Realtek |Media CP of yours maybe it interfere in a wrong way it could have priority over default settings and if it doesn't work properly well who knows , as I don't have it in may case it is as it is and I confirm it works .


----------



## Atrumitos (Nov 8, 2015)

If you have it installed, mind sending me your configuration file in a pm? Might help me out. Also please confirm the center speaker works in game. It works in videos for me but in game the 2 front speakers kind of make it seem like it's working. Took a while for me to notice it's not


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 8, 2015)

that's kinda amazing  , center works confirmed ..but..when someone is speaking it is not always active but I think that's actually OK , the music is distributed thru front/rear and effects all around, cant tell which and how much of effects gets thru center but it works I took it in my hands and listen to it ,what configuration file ? game cfg or what?

speaker system is Z 906 connected with TOS from GT72 DominatorPro


----------



## Atrumitos (Nov 8, 2015)

User settings cfg. Should be under player in your installation directory 
System shouldn't matter.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm really having trouble getting this to work for games and am looking for advice.  First off, I have a new build with Windows 10 OS build 10586.  My receiver does not have HDMI so it is using SPDIF (the RCA one) to some SPDIF adapter using the motherboard's SPDIF header. 

With the Realtek driver (non-unlocked) I did not have the Dolby 5.1 or DTS option available under the "Advanced" tab.  Under the "Supported Formats" tab I can check both of them and test both, and they both play fine.

I did the A1 method for 2.71 and now have the Dolby and DTS option under "Advanced" tab.  When I try to Test them, I get a "Failed to play test tone" message, so I have to go back to choosing a 2ch option.  If I watch a movie with DTS/Dobly using PLEX, my receiver kicks into surround mode and they work fine, but any game I play only outputs in stereo.  Anyone run into this? 







(Also, I tried doing the Realtek unlock using the 2.79 method and I got the options unlocked but also failed to play test tones, and it wouldn't play anything again after that).


----------



## Atrumitos (Nov 8, 2015)

Did you do the registry edit after installing them in the disabled-driver-signing environment? It doesn't work otherwise.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 8, 2015)

Atrumitos:
Hey thanks sooooo much, that seemed to do it!  Silly me, I thought that when I did the registry edit for when I installed 2.79 it would have stayed, but it didn't.  Maybe because I did a system restore.

I have another question for the community:

It seems as the volume for my front speakers is controlled by the Windows volume level while my rear speakers are not and are always at full volume.  For example, if I have Windows volume set to 30%, I can slightly hear the front speakers and I can hear the rear speakers loudly as if the volume was 100%.  If I put Windows volume at 100% then the front speakers match the levels of the rear speakers.  Was just wondering if anyone has had this occur with them?  I'm on R.71 drivers, and every other device for the surround works as normal (PS4, Blu-Ray player, etc).  Thanks!


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 9, 2015)

LazerL0rd said:


> @2bad  PLEASE HELP ME I NEED THIS SO WHEN I GET MY NEWER LAPTOP "HP STAR WARS EDITION" I NEED TO GET THIS WORKING IM BUYING A Z906 SOON AND AM GETTING A ASUS XONAR U7 ECHELON EDITION EXTERNAL SOUND CARD SO I DONT NEED INTERNAL SPEAKERS WITH DOLBY HOME THEATRE V4. PS PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO CONNECT A HOME THEATRE WITH HDMI



What a desperate cry for help  ok!! lets get going but I believe you want be very glad what Im about to write so I feel sorry in a way for you already.

First lets get this XONAR U7 sorted out ..here I might be wrong as I only relay on specs and knowledge but this is what I think about getting this DTS mode from Relatek on Xonar

specs says :

Chipset
*Audio Processor :*C-Media 6632A High-Performance Sound Processor (Max. 192KHz/24bit)
Digital-to-analog Converter(DAC)
Cirrus Logic CS4398
Cirrus Logic CS4362
Now as much as I would like you to be able to get DTS on this device Im almost sure this wont happen :
1. the chip is C-Media driver modifications on this page are related to REALTEK chip so that's for starter unlikely to work
2. the Xonar is similar in design as Creative OMNI & X-f1 5.1 surround pro which has they own Creative chips and everything described here doesn't work for both (experience I have both Creatives)
3. The Xonar supports

Enjoy one-click surround-sound brilliance with Dolby® Home Theater V4
no mention of DTS as well as it is on both of my Creatives which supports DolbyDigital Live only and there is no way I was able to get DTS on them , why ?? well because there is a hardware part in the chip which deals with the DTS and licences so it is not implemented as it is implemented by hardware on most RELATEK Chips where then has to be messed with licences part only .
So i believe that covers the XONAR part

As for your Super Fancy HP StarWars edition..first congratulations on a magnificent and nice looking gaming laptop but disappointments start further
You might be able to get DTS from the on board Reatlek card if it use one i couldn't find out of the specs which chip they are using except the audio system was developed by B&O quite fancy but it will sound like SHIT anyway without your upcoming Z906.

Things here going bad for you as well as there is quite a lot of HP Force Awakening customization they put in this edition and if you lets say want to have DTS on this machine as for now you have to be on the INSIDER version of W10 which do a clean install so all your fancy HP customization will go away .
Maybe you can bring them back with separate installations if they are available and question is will they work properly on new windows my guess it might work just fine but in other hand you could face troubles ..so a good amount of risk involved.
Offcourse you could possible revert to your original HP customized Windows but then again you will lose DTS support.
Then there is an option to wait official Microsoft fix or W10 upgrade version where the surround bug will be resolved but when will this going to take place ..hard to tell , may be soon may be in some near future .


----------



## mkanet (Nov 9, 2015)

I can confirm that the DLL mod works perfectly; and, easier/less hassle to get working than the other method (involving self-signing driver validation tool, etc). I have it working under Windows 10 Insider Build 10565.

Also, its not a good idea to chang DisableProtectedAudioDG = 1.  It will break modern apps like Netflix (and other DRM-ready apps).  Anyway, this step is NOT NECESSARY with the Dll hack.   Just make sure that AFTER you select "DTS Connect" or "Dolby Live" successfully to go to your *C:\Windows\System32*; and, rename the hacked Dll that was installed, to RltkAPO64.dll.BAK.  Then, put the original RltkAPO64.dll (that came with the driver you installed)back.  Then, reboot! 

I can't take the credit for this tip though, someone else pointed this out that the hacked DLL is only necessary changing to DTS Connect/Dolby Live! (once you change it and reboot, you don't need the hacked DLL anymore, just the original dll).  The only thing that doesn't work is running "Test" produces only two channel audio output or none at all.  But, don't worry!  DTS Connect/Dolby Live! and all other sound functionality seems to work.



dvojinov said:


> *IT ONLY WORKS WITH Windows 10 TH2 10565*
> 
> I followed this steps exactly point to point :
> 
> ...


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 9, 2015)

mkanet said:


> I can confirm that the DLL mod works perfectly; and, easier/less hassle to get working than the other method (involving self-signing driver validation tool, etc). I have it working under Windows 10 Insider Build 10565.
> 
> Also, its not a good idea to chang DisableProtectedAudioDG = 1.  It will break modern apps like Netflix (and other DRM-ready apps).  Anyway, this step is NOT NECESSARY with the Dll hack.   Just make sure that AFTER you select "DTS Connect" or "Dolby Live" successfully to go to your *C:\Windows\System32*; and, rename the hacked Dll that was installed, to RltkAPO64.dll.BAK.  Then, put the original RltkAPO64.dll (that came with the driver you installed)back.  Then, reboot!
> 
> I can't take the credit for this tip though, someone else pointed this out that the hacked DLL is only necessary changing to DTS Connect/Dolby Live! (once you change it and reboot, you don't need the hacked DLL anymore, just the original dll).  The only thing that doesn't work is running "Test" produces only two channel audio output or none at all.  But, don't worry!  DTS Connect/Dolby Live! and all other sound functionality seems to work.



This is quite interesting will definitely give it  a try next time I start to mess with the driver again .

look what I found on my UPDATE center > th2_release CoreSingleLanguage 10586 well I give it a try !This came over SLOW RING.


----------



## mkanet (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know @dvojinov!  I just checked, mine...  it's almost done installing.  I had no idea since I just installed the previous installed build 2 days ago with 10565






After upgrading to 10586, the dll rename trick no longer works.  So, I'm forced to turn on DisableProtectedAudioDG = 1 in the registry (for Netflix modern app to work).

This may sound like a dumb question... but, how do I remove the test watermark on the Desktop?  So, do all the people who use the "M1" method have to always see that watermark?  I'm not sure what's worse, having to stare at that watermark on my main PC all the time or not use Netflix\PowerDVD bluray playback anymore (which require DisableProtectedAudioDG = 0).


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 10, 2015)

mkanet said:


> After upgrading to 10586, the dll rename trick no longer works.  So, I'm forced to turn on DisableProtectedAudioDG = 1 in the registry (for Netflix modern app to work).
> 
> This may sound like a dumb question... but, how do I remove the test watermark on the Desktop?  So, do all the people who use the "M1" method have to always see that watermark?  I'm not sure what's worse, having to stare at that watermark on my main PC all the time or not use Netflix\PowerDVD bluray playback anymore (which require DisableProtectedAudioDG = 0).


well if you use the M1 method there was an app as I remember an app that did this very nicely , don't know if it still works check it out and search for :
My_WCP_Watermark_Editor

I'm confirming that A1 works the exact same way as before , and you are right makanet that swapping dll's thing didn't work for me without DWORD thingy.
New in this release for starter they removed watermark info about system version from the desktop seems like they preparing for final release .


----------



## predprey (Nov 10, 2015)

DSEO should include all features you need for M1, including removing watermark.
M1 is for people who need HDCP for programs with copyright protection such as netflix. You can still use it but test mode is required to be on, instead of just replacing the dll and turning it off. as long as you're careful in installing drivers i guess it's okay to leave it on.

just for everyone's reference i will just copy and paste the readme here. everything you need to know i should already have written inside.



Spoiler



There are two methods, A1 or M1. A1 is recommended unless you require HDCP.
----------------
!!USE ONLY ONE!!
----------------
Method A1:
1. Download 2.79 drivers from Realtek website.
2. Replace file in the official driver with the one here.
3. Disable driver signature enforcement from advanced startup when installing. To get into advanced startup for Win7/8/8.1/10, hold shift and press restart. For previous Windows versions, press F8 on startup.
2. After installation, open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1.
3. Restart normally.

Method M1:
1. Download 2.79 drivers from Realtek website.
2. Replace file in the official driver with the one here.
3. Test sign the file with DSEO.
4. (Optional if not UEFI/no secure boot)Restart and disable secure boot in UEFI if it is enabled.
5. Enable test mode with either method below.
----|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
A    |1. Open command prompt with administrative rights.                                                           |
    |2. Type "bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON" and "bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS" without quotes.|
----|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
B    |1. Enable test mode with DSEO.                                                                               |
----|-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
6. Disable driver signature enforcement from advanced startup when installing. To get into advanced startup for Win7/8/8.1/10, hold shift and press restart. For previous Windows versions, press F8 on startup.
7. Restart normally.
Note: If you want to remove the boot loader values when uninstalling, use "bcdedit  /deletevalue [{ID}]".



finally i have said in the R2.75 post, there are audio suites such as X-FI MB3 or DTS Ultra PC, all of which i classify as audio enhancements. please don't confuse them with DTS Connect and Dolby Digital Live, these two merely provide the means of sending 5.1 audio to your speakers or receivers. if your game or music only has stereo audio, it will still only have stereo sound when using these two features. if you want 5.1 from stereo audio *ONLY THEN* do you rely on these audio suites to *UPMIX* your audio to 5.1. you can enable dolby pro logic ii that should be included by default if you want basic upmixing.


----------



## Atrumitos (Nov 10, 2015)

Updated to 10586 too. Since I had used the A1 method, all I needed to do was put the registry setting in place again and restart. Everything works fine still


----------



## mkanet (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for the tips guys.  I had read somewhere that using watermark remover may cause issues.  I'm guessing by now if there were any issues with hiding the watermark, someone would have mentioned it here.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 10, 2015)

mkanet said:


> Thanks for the tips guys.  I had read somewhere that using watermark remover may cause issues.  I'm guessing by now if there were any issues with hiding the watermark, someone would have mentioned it here.



I did use it before and cant remember any extra troubles


----------



## eitamaa (Nov 10, 2015)

FYI:

Today my wife told me : "Windows installed some updates, now sound is not working."
I was on 10565 with 2.75 A1, and had everything working.

Long story short, I just followed This post from page 38 again, with 2.79 and now everything is working again.

I think windows installed driver updates, so I disabled that, but I didn't find any evidence in the Update History windows to that.


----------



## Atrumitos (Nov 10, 2015)

All you needed to do was the registry part.


----------



## mkanet (Nov 11, 2015)

Does anyone know why Windows Device Manager wont let me install the M1 modded driver?  It's preventing the driver from installing because it detected a self-signed driver.  The odd thing is that "Test" mode is already enabled (since I have the desktop watermark to prove it).  At first I didn't think *dseo13b.exe* wasn't actually signing the sys file.  However, it must have done it correctly since the below method works; albeit, works until reboot.

PS:  I have Secureboot enabled in my motherboard.  However, it doesn't look like there's a way to disable it on my Asus motherboard.  I saw something about clearing Secure boot keys.  However, I didn't want to mess anything up.

I "CAN" temporarily let Windows Device Manager install and use the driver only for 1-time temporary disable of driver signature enforcement using below method.  However, this only works until I reboot again.

Click the *Start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 menu* and select *Settings*.
Click *Update and Security*.
Click on *Recovery*.
Click *Restart now* under *Advanced Startup*.
Click *Troubleshoot*.
Click *Advanced options*.
Click *Startup Settings*.
Click on *Restart*.
On the Startup Settings screen press 7 or F7 to disable driver signature enforcement.


----------



## predprey (Nov 11, 2015)

as i have said in a post


mkanet said:


> Does anyone know why Windows Device Manager wont let me install the M1 modded driver?  It's preventing the driver from installing because it detected a self-signed driver.  The odd thing is that "Test" mode is already enabled (since I have the desktop watermark to prove it).  At first I didn't think *dseo13b.exe* wasn't actually signing the sys file.  However, it must have done it correctly since the below method works; albeit, works until reboot.
> 
> PS:  I have Secureboot enabled in my motherboard.  However, it doesn't look like there's a way to disable it on my Asus motherboard.  I saw something about clearing Secure boot keys.  However, I didn't want to mess anything up.
> 
> ...



bcdedit testsigning on??

perhaps dseo testsigning is a one time only, turning off after a reboot. bcdedit sets it permanently as required


----------



## mkanet (Nov 11, 2015)

Test signing is on.  That's why I get the test watermark on the desktop (mentioned above).  I think the problem may be Secure Boot is enabled in the BIOS.  Next step is to disable it..



predprey said:


> as i have said in a post
> 
> 
> bcdedit testsigning on??
> ...


----------



## predprey (Nov 11, 2015)

mkanet said:


> Test signing is on.  That's why I get the test watermark on the desktop (mentioned above).  I think the problem may be Secure Boot is enabled in the BIOS.  Next step is to disable it..


if u turn on secure boot u wouldn't be able to use bcdedit to modify values. likewise it would probably reset the values if u turned it back on

also bcdedit the disable integrity check entry


----------



## maximaler (Nov 11, 2015)

Everything is made on the instructions. Does not work for me. 
* win 8.1 pro (build 9600) 
* motherboard a97z gaming 7 with ALC1150 

- I install offical driver (realtek.com) R2.79 
- Download this unlock driver for R2.79 (http://rghost.ru/6RfCvqBY9) 
- Connect with "Toslink" wire 

 What's wrong? Help me please! )':


----------



## neif (Nov 11, 2015)

hello, thx all ok with your help, get DTS 

maximaler, reg fix registry maybe


----------



## mkanet (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks!  I'm able to confirm that I HAD to disable Secureboot in the BIOS in order for the bcdedit modified values to work.  Now, I'm using M1 method successfully. 



predprey said:


> if u turn on secure boot u wouldn't be able to use bcdedit to modify values. likewise it would probably reset the values if u turned it back on
> 
> also bcdedit the disable integrity check entry


----------



## maximaler (Nov 11, 2015)

neif said:


> maximaler, reg fix registry maybe



What exactly?
Thx


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 12, 2015)

maximaler said:


> What exactly?
> Thx



obviously you didn't read instructions closely and it is useless to write them all over again or COPY/PASTE for that matter of fact if you can ask question like this ?
choose your method ---> follow instructions step by step respective to the method you want and it will work , if not then you are awarded by an REALTEK chip not able to do DTS/DDL


----------



## Ruben Portier (Nov 12, 2015)

Does it work on the new Windows 10 patch released today? I'm installing now and I'll give method A1 a try!


----------



## Atrumitos (Nov 12, 2015)

If you follow instructions properly (not hard to do...) and your card supports it, it works great.


----------



## Ruben Portier (Nov 12, 2015)

Update failed during installation, I have no idea why. I did the audio unlock method A1, but no audio comes out of my speakers... . Windows Update does not show me the November Update anymore and it's not in the installation-history. Should I just wait a couple more days to get the November update to show up again?


----------



## nodymoha (Nov 13, 2015)

After I Update to TH2 (Build 10586.3).
I can say it's working 100% using this method (I used A1)


dvojinov said:


> *IT ONLY WORKS WITH Windows 10 TH2 10565*
> 
> I followed this steps exactly point to point :
> 
> ...


----------



## RealSpArTeN (Nov 13, 2015)

nodymoha said:


> After I Update to TH2 (Build 10586.3).
> I can say it's working 100% using this method (I used A1)



Can confirm, working with above method on Win 10 (10586.3)

PLEASE give nodymoha a thanks guys and relay anyone who can't read to the post above in the future

FINALLY!


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 13, 2015)

Love the rate of success lately , its a good sign we are on the right path


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 13, 2015)

Well by this rate of success I thought it would be good to try the trick with the latest Realtek drivers available ,so far it seems to be this one 6.0.1.7661 but as Realtek releases drivers updates very frequent this may not be the latest in a few days or week however ..good news IT WORKS 

However there is something that you have to pay *ATTENTION TO ! (DWORD)*

Ill explain what I did and how* A1 method ONLY:*

1. I downloaded the latest drivers that I could find from here :

*ftp://spcust:hwwk758z@ftp3.realtek.com.tw/Realtek/GeneralRelease/7661_PG436_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip*

2. I extracted the installer and replaced the respective dll's with the modified one 2.79 I did both of them just in case (I know its not necessary)

>>>2. Replace file in the official driver with the one here. ( http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9 )<----- replace both files 64 and 32 bit (A1 method files) <<<

3. now with the installation prepared I manually removed existing Realtek drives using Control Panel > Program & Features > selected \realtek > Uninstall

4. Reboot > I let the system reboot once as I have a scanner that scans for leftovers and If necessary additional removes leftover files and reg entries ,  with this done fun started.

5 Now I was ready to install the new prepared Realtek drivers but FIRST AND IMPORTANT one more REBOOT to desable DRIVER SIGN.

>>>3.* Disable driver signature enforcement *from advanced startup when installing. To get into advanced startup for Win7/8/8.1/10, hold shift and press restart. For previous Windows versions, press F8 on startup. *<-----!!!! VERY IMPORTANT TO DO or it wont work!!!! <<<*

6.Back again with driver signature disabled I installed the drivers once they finished BEFORE REBOOTING  ,*don't let AUTOMATICALLY REBOOT* after installation and check your *DWORD* entry you have put before...*in my case it was gone ! so if its not there follow this steps :*

>>>2. After installation, open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1. <--- be sure the DWORD is where it has to be or it wont work

3. Restart normally. <<<

Once back in Windows  it was there nice and shiny DTSI / DDL working as before only with the latest Realtek drivers :
I checked all formats available ..working as usual..when you TEST tone DTSI it will play only TWO ch but this behavior is well known and doesn't effect real reproduction of audio.

Hope it works for you too who ever wants to give it a try.


----------



## devslava (Nov 13, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> Well by this rate of success I thought it would be good to try the trick with the latest Realtek drivers available ,so far it seems to be this one 6.0.1.7661 but as Realtek releases drivers updates very frequent this may not be the latest in a few days or week however ..good news IT WORKS
> 
> However there is something that you have to pay *ATTENTION TO ! (DWORD)*
> 
> ...




No need for so strict instruction for A1.

I've done it in other order (After updating to TH2 I've added DWORD, rebooted, replaced  RltkAPO64.dll, rebooted),   I was *not disabling driver signature enforcement*.
And all is working like a charm.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 13, 2015)

Good to know I might try this easy way next time I go for a new Realtek driver and report my findings .


----------



## Frogost (Nov 13, 2015)

*Hello guyz. Please help me. *
I install windows 10 1511. Audio DTS/DD now work, but i have a problem - listen from DTS/DD through Spdif and getting strong noise allways.(music, films, game, windows audio). I dont know why so. I bought audio system Edifier S730, connect Spdif in/out. Mother Gygabyte Z97-SOC-Force.
But i listen audio through Spdif, if not use DTS/DD realtek. I not understand where my problem.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 13, 2015)

Frogost said:


> *Hello guyz. Please help me. *
> I install windows 10 1511. Audio DTS/DD now work, but i have a problem - listen from DTS/DD through Spdif and getting strong noise allways.(music, films, game, windows audio). I dont know why so. I bought audio system Edifier S730, connect Spdif in/out. Mother Gygabyte Z97-SOC-Force.
> But i listen audio through Spdif, if not use DTS/DD realtek. I not understand where my problem.



How do you connecting your S730 with your audio output SPDIF using TOS ( OPTICAL)  or COAXIAL cable ? and as I can see by the spec your speaker system is 2.1 and not  5.1 so Im not sure what do you gain using DTSI or DDL ???

Just to get you an Idea I use DIGITAL OUT using TOS Link form my laptop to my Logitec Z 906 and works perfectly fine .


----------



## Frogost (Nov 13, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> How do you connecting your S730 with your audio output SPDIF using TOS ( OPTICAL) or COAXIAL cable ? and as I can see by the spec your speaker system is 2.1 and not 5.1 so Im not sure what do you gain using DTSI or DDL ???
> 
> Just to get you an Idea I use DIGITAL OUT using TOS Link form my laptop to my Logitec Z 906 and works perfectly fine .



*How do you connecting your S730 with your audio output SPDIF using TOS ( OPTICAL) or COAXIAL cable?*
_I'm using TOS ( OPTICAL).

*Your speaker system is 2.1 and not 5.1 so Im not sure what do you gain using DTSI or DDL ???*
Yes, 2.1. I want gain compressed audio 5.1 using DTS or DDL on my audio system.
_


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 13, 2015)

This is not going to work , as you need something to DECODE the compressed signal send over the TOS ..on Z 906 as soon as it received such a signal a notification light up saying DECODE , I believe your speaker system is not build in a way it can DECODE DTS/i or DDL .


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 13, 2015)

however this one would have no problem at all :
http://www.edifier.com/us/en/speakers/s760d-5.1-gaming-speakers


----------



## Frogost (Nov 13, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> however this one would have no problem at all :
> http://www.edifier.com/us/en/speakers/s760d-5.1-gaming-speakers



I agree, but here in Russia, $ 300 is now a huge difference. I bought them over a year ago and then S760D was not on sale.


----------



## Frogost (Nov 13, 2015)

I saw Logitech Z 906 for sale at the moment. And I thought to buy them or S730. But I did not like what they are made of plastic, while the S730 from MDF.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 13, 2015)

The world is free of choices buy whatever you like and find good enough for you just be sure it can decode DTS and DDL  you are set to go ! I have to say I got really interested in this S760D  maybe for my living room multimedia , would fit nicely . However I love my Z906 .


----------



## ralfyguy (Nov 13, 2015)

Ok, I got everything working, including the test tones. ALC888S connected via SPDIF coax out into Pioneer VSX-815 Coax in.
I set DTS as default in Realtek HD Audio Manager.
Now it gets weird: Any MP4 video with just Stereo audio I play and the Pioneer switches to DTS. I have DTS/mkv test files and no audio at all, only video.
I also have Dolby Digital 5.1/mkv file and it plays correctly as such on the Pioneer.

The Pioneer is a 7.1 capable receiver.

Why do the DTS files have no audio at all, but stereo files play DTS!


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 13, 2015)

For starter try real DTS From BRay or some DTS DVD but real source and see if it works correctly . If it does it means everything is packed as it should be by standard your ALC is encoding and your Pionir is decoding DTS correctly . Maybe it is something just related to that specific DTS test file . If it decodes Stereo but fails to decode DTS on that file it could be that either ALC8888S is encoding in a way your Pionir is not compatible with , failed to encode in first place  , that's a little bit of playing around and investigating


----------



## ralfyguy (Nov 13, 2015)

It also seems that Windows 10 isn't particularly keen about mkv files.
I also have some wav 6 channel DTS audio music I'm gonna have to try. I just don't remember if they had to be as wav extension or as dts extension for in order to play.


----------



## Paholainen (Nov 13, 2015)

Can´t get Dolby Digital on my Sharkoon x-tatic headset using optical cable. Tried the A1 method, but still when installing, it asks about non signed drivers, even though I chose secure startup with permission for non signed drivers.
I am running W10 64-bit, Gigabyte z97x gaming 3, here is the realtek HD audio hardware ID. 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A0B2&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A0B2

Codec(there is three diffrent)
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C0C&SUBSYS_20108086&REV_06
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C0C&SUBSYS_20108086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C0C&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C0C&CC_0403

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CA0&SUBSYS_A0B21458&REV_00
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CA0&SUBSYS_A0B21458
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CA0&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CA0&CC_0403

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0FBB&SUBSYS_31601462&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0FBB&SUBSYS_31601462
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0FBB&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0FBB&CC_0403

Edit: the headset decoder shows Dolby Pro Logic.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 13, 2015)

Paholainen said:


> Can´t get Dolby Digital on my Sharkoon x-tatic headset using optical cable. Tried the A1 method, but still when installing, it asks about non signed drivers, even though I chose secure startup with permission for non signed drivers.
> I am running W10 64-bit, Gigabyte z97x gaming 3, here is the realtek HD audio hardware ID.
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A0B2&REV_1000
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1458A0B2
> ...



did you do this step before installing modified drivers ?
>>>3.* Disable driver signature enforcement *from advanced startup when installing. To get into advanced startup for Win7/8/8.1/10, hold shift and press restart. For previous Windows versions, press F8 on startup. *<-----!!!! VERY IMPORTANT TO DO or it wont work!!!! <<<*

and once installed before rebooting this step ?
>>>2. After installation, open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1. <--- be sure the DWORD is where it has to be or it wont work


----------



## Paholainen (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes on The driver signature thing, but the regedit I did after boot... Will try again tomorrow night


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 13, 2015)

ralfyguy said:


> It also seems that Windows 10 isn't particularly keen about mkv files.
> I also have some wav 6 channel DTS audio music I'm gonna have to try. I just don't remember if they had to be as wav extension or as dts extension for in order to play.



.dts as multichannel ..well I know that itunes are able to play them but I never actually came acros audio file with this type of extension .  Since Direct Sound WAVE is able to play multichannel so I believe it should be WAV.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 13, 2015)

Paholainen said:


> Yes on The driver signature thing, but the regedit I did after boot... Will try again tomorrow night



 Check if the DWORD is in place . If its not put it again , reboot ..check again . Good Night!


----------



## ralfyguy (Nov 14, 2015)

Ok, the test files have DTS audio when I play them with VLC, but not with Windows Media Player.

Another thing I noticed is that plugging the headphones into the front input, they are not detected. Reinstalled everything audio driver related, but no dice.


----------



## wurstpistole (Nov 14, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> *IT ONLY WORKS WITH Windows 10 TH2 10565*
> 
> I followed this steps exactly point to point :
> 
> ...



I can confirm that this works perfectly! You can by the way even disable driver signature without rebooting. Just run cmd as Administrator and enter the following two lines:

BCDEDIT –Set LoadOptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
BCDEDIT –Set TESTSIGNING ON

This disables driver signature check as well and lets you install it in one go without the reboot in between.

Just the last question, what is better now, Dolby Live or DTS Interactive?


----------



## Ruben Portier (Nov 14, 2015)

I've just installed the Windows 10 update, but I do not hear any sound when Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive is enabled, it works however if I press test in the Windows Audio-setup on the Supported Formats tab, and then it's in surround. It shows me 'Failed to play test tone.' when I press Test on the Advanced tab.

Do I need reinstall the unlocked drivers after the update or am I missing something here?

EDIT: I've done the installation of the unlocked driver again with the installed Windows 10 patch, and now it's working!


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 14, 2015)

Ruben Portier said:


> I've just installed the Windows 10 update, but I do not hear any sound when Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive is enabled, it works however if I press test in the Windows Audio-setup on the Supported Formats tab, and then it's in surround. It shows me 'Failed to play test tone.' when I press Test on the Advanced tab.
> 
> Do I need reinstall the unlocked drivers after the update or am I missing something here?



Check the DWORD in registry , guys here are reporting by re-entering the DWORD is enough if it is missing , check it out and please report back your findings .

2. After installation, open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1. <--- be sure the DWORD is where it has to be or it wont work


----------



## Ruben Portier (Nov 14, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> Check the DWORD in registry , guys here are reporting by re-entering the DWORD is enough if it is missing , check it out and please report back your findings .
> 
> 2. After installation, open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1. <--- be sure the DWORD is where it has to be or it wont work



Thanks, it's already working by reinstalling, but yes, the keyword was missing. Thank you very much!


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 14, 2015)

DTS and Dolby digital shows up on my av amp, but still only comes out of left and right speakers, not 5.1


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 14, 2015)

All you guys saying it works correctly i think your confused, yes it will play test tomes, but will only be left and right, speakers, try it, you need sound to come out of all speakers for it to work properly, and it dont, i mean in the advanced section, not the supported formats section, course it will work there.

EDIT: ok i just tested dead space and it seems the speaker test works in game, but just dont work it the test section in control panel, can someone else confirm this ?


----------



## Gilimanjaro (Nov 14, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> Hope it works for you too who ever wants to give it a try.



I did this and I think it worked for me! Thanks!

I now have options to enable DDL and DTS, and when I select DDL I can hear sound through my headset.

Is there any particular way to confirm that Dolby encoded audio with the 5.1 channels I want is actually what I'm hearing? The headset I'm using is this one: https://steelseries.com/gaming-headsets/siberia-800 (connected over SPDIF)

It's receiver doesn't seem to have an indicator to say what type of audio it's receiving (or it's not turning on for me).

Any test-app you can recommend?

Cheers, G.


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 14, 2015)

Ok more testing, and it seems alot of games still dont work in 5.1, serious sam 3, bioshock, bioshock infinte, metro 2033 and thats just the ones i have tried, all worked perfect on xp and win 7, only got one to work so far and thats dead space, i think until this fix plays the dolby digital live through all speakers, this problem will be there, remember people, just because dolby digital shows up on your headphones and av receivers dont mean your getting 5.1, DD is also 2 channel.


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 14, 2015)

Its official latest update stopped it working again.

Th2 worked - 10586.1 - but there was an update after that - 10586.3 - that breaks things again.

they manage to break it again with 10586.3. At this rate we'll have to wait for the next major Windows 10 update sometime mid 2016. I mean, this is sad, really sad.


----------



## nodymoha (Nov 15, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> Its official latest update stopped it working again.
> 
> Th2 worked - 10586.1 - but there was an update after that - 10586.3 - that breaks things again.
> 
> they manage to break it again with 10586.3. At this rate we'll have to wait for the next major Windows 10 update sometime mid 2016. I mean, this is sad, really sad.



I have a pc that updated to 10586.3. and Dolby Digital Live still work perfectly

I test it using some movies with mpc-hc (this media player allow me to choose any sound channel that I want to hear or not from the video)

You can try this video file to test surround sound ( Video File | Source )

Although it works like a stereo at the test, surround sound is fully functional


----------



## ralfyguy (Nov 15, 2015)

Where can you see what version of 10586 you have?


----------



## wolfhunter1043 (Nov 15, 2015)

ralfyguy said:


> Where can you see what version of 10586 you have?


Go to Run, Regedit.exe then navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - Software - Microsoft - Windows NT - Current Version - CurrentBuild

    I have the same issues as some others. With build 10586.3 I can see Dolby and DTS in my sound settings. When using the test Dolby option I hear the sound independently in each speaker and my it is receiving Dolby. However, I cannot get a single game or app including VLC to output in Dolby. It only works for that one specific test tone. Any ideas?


----------



## spoonhandle (Nov 15, 2015)

ralfyguy said:


> Where can you see what version of 10586 you have?


run the "winver" command and it will show the full version number.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 15, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> Its official latest update stopped it working again.
> 
> Th2 worked - 10586.1 - but there was an update after that - 10586.3 - that breaks things again.
> 
> they manage to break it again with 10586.3. At this rate we'll have to wait for the next major Windows 10 update sometime mid 2016. I mean, this is sad, really sad.



My W10 64bit is 10586.3 and DTS  , Dolby Digital , DTS I annd DDL are working , no problems here ..check your DWORD entry if you used A1  or you are doing something wrong .


----------



## k4l-el (Nov 15, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> Ok more testing, and it seems alot of games still dont work in 5.1, serious sam 3, bioshock, bioshock infinte, metro 2033 and thats just the ones i have tried, all worked perfect on xp and win 7, only got one to work so far and thats dead space, i think until this fix plays the dolby digital live through all speakers, this problem will be there, remember people, just because dolby digital shows up on your headphones and av receivers dont mean your getting 5.1, DD is also 2 channel.


I had the same problem, sounds like you're fighting with it too - keyword: xaudio2

Take a look here: http://xboxforums.create.msdn.com/forums/p/22533/675219.aspx
Many Games use these xaudio2 files (e..g. Bioshock, Witcher 3, Fallout 3+4, etc.) and "unhexed" they don't work via DTS and/or DDL.... (it's btw another problem thats persits unfixed by MS over years) :-/

Edit: The A1-Method works perfect since Win10 1511


----------



## spoonhandle (Nov 15, 2015)

Definitely working on 10586.3 here. ASUS Maximus VIII Hero w ALC1150AC. I don't really need DDL or DTS:I any more, but I'm glad that it's working properly now.


----------



## Paholainen (Nov 15, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> did you do this step before installing modified drivers ?
> >>>3.* Disable driver signature enforcement *from advanced startup when installing. To get into advanced startup for Win7/8/8.1/10, hold shift and press restart. For previous Windows versions, press F8 on startup. *<-----!!!! VERY IMPORTANT TO DO or it wont work!!!! <<<*
> 
> and once installed before rebooting this step ?
> >>>2. After installation, open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1. <--- be sure the DWORD is where it has to be or it wont work



Tried it still won't give me 5.1 DD... My win version is 10240, do I need to update? Also even though I disable the driver signature in startup it still ask me during installation if I want to install unsigned drivers, is this normal?


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 15, 2015)

nodymoha said:


> I have a pc that updated to 10586.3. and Dolby Digital Live still work perfectly
> 
> I test it using some movies with mpc-hc (this media player allow me to choose any sound channel that I want to hear or not from the video)
> 
> ...


Hi, dolby digital has always worked on windows 10 without any fix since its been out, i am on about it games.

All you guys saying its fixed it aint, fact, try running the dolby digital live test, it only comes out as stereo left and right, no centre or rear left rear right, the other test tone tab is for movies only and has always worked, for games its different.



wolfhunter1043 said:


> Go to Run, Regedit.exe then navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - Software - Microsoft - Windows NT - Current Version - CurrentBuild
> 
> I have the same issues as some others. With build 10586.3 I can see Dolby and DTS in my sound settings. When using the test Dolby option I hear the sound independently in each speaker and my it is receiving Dolby. However, I cannot get a single game or app including VLC to output in Dolby. It only works for that one specific test tone. Any ideas?


You will not hear it come from all speakers in control panel sound icon advanced tab, when chousing dolby digital live, only comes out of left and right, its not working.



dvojinov said:


> My W10 64bit is 10586.3 and DTS  , Dolby Digital , DTS I annd DDL are working , no problems here ..check your DWORD entry if you used A1  or you are doing something wrong .


Trust me its not working properly, movies will always work, gaming is different, try the test one for dolby digital live, will only come out of left and right, and remember, just because a game gives you sound in your rear speakers that dont mean its 5.1, that is just prologic from stereo source, completly different.



spoonhandle said:


> Definitely working on 10586.3 here. ASUS Maximus VIII Hero w ALC1150AC. I don't really need DDL or DTS:I any more, but I'm glad that it's working properly now.


Why would you not want 5.1 surround in games ?, thats what this thread is all about, as dolby digital/dts has always worked in windows 10 for movies.


----------



## Paholainen (Nov 15, 2015)

Did it from scratch again. Still no option for 5.1 DD...


----------



## Ruben Portier (Nov 15, 2015)

Paholainen said:


> Did it from scratch again. Still no option for 5.1 DD...



Try the A1 method, make sure you add the DWORD in the Windows Register and disable Driver Signature Check before installing.


----------



## Paholainen (Nov 15, 2015)

Ruben Portier said:


> Try the A1 method, make sure you add the DWORD in the Windows Register and disable Driver Signature Check before installing.


That's what I did. However it still asks about unsigned drivers. I answer "yes" on it to install

Just to be sure on the value 1, it is the Hex value in edit?


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 15, 2015)

ok I switched to DDL just for testing purpose in games , all I can say it works all the same as DTS..at least for games I play . Cod Ghost . CODAW , Eurotruck2 , do you guys also have Realtek Media Control pannel , because I dont have and for some time I'm suspicious abut that control panel somehow interfere with the 5.1 in a funny way .


----------



## ralfyguy (Nov 15, 2015)

wolfhunter1043 said:


> Go to Run, Regedit.exe then navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - Software - Microsoft - Windows NT - Current Version - CurrentBuild
> 
> I have the same issues as some others. With build 10586.3 I can see Dolby and DTS in my sound settings. When using the test Dolby option I hear the sound independently in each speaker and my it is receiving Dolby. However, I cannot get a single game or app including VLC to output in Dolby. It only works for that one specific test tone. Any ideas?


I got 10586.3 and everything is working, VLC is playing every format I throw at it.

Windows Media Player is NOT putting out ANY audio on DDL/DTS files, but puts out DDL/DTS sound on any Stereo file.


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 15, 2015)

I think most people are testing the ddl dts in the wrong section, that will always work, your meant to test in the advanced section, not in the supported format section, that means nothing.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 16, 2015)

ralfyguy said:


> I got 10586.3 and everything is working, VLC is playing every format I throw at it.
> 
> Windows Media Player is NOT putting out ANY audio on DDL/DTS files, but puts out DDL/DTS sound on any Stereo file.



WMP issue . I'm not using I also do not attend to ..however I use Power DVD 15 and no problems at all


----------



## rahan (Nov 16, 2015)

Finally I'am getting 5.1 on windows 10. What I did is quite simple; just as said, nothing! I updated the windows to 10586.3 and installed latest realtek drivers. If you try to play the test audio on default player you get stereo, but if you play it on WMP you get that lovely voice from all channels  Also it's interesting that i can't see any settings related with 5.1 under the options for "playback devices".


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 16, 2015)

What default player are you on about ?, windows 10 has always given us 5.1 in movies, its games it has not.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 17, 2015)

rahan said:


> Finally I'am getting 5.1 on windows 10. What I did is quite simple; just as said, nothing! I updated the windows to 10586.3 and installed latest realtek drivers. If you try to play the test audio on default player you get stereo, but if you play it on WMP you get that lovely voice from all channels  Also it's interesting that i can't see any settings related with 5.1 under the options for "playback devices".



Nop, It doesn't work that way , what you are talking about is SUPPORTED FORMATS that never was an issue what we are here after is DTS INTERACTIVE & DOLBY DIGITAL LIVE under ADVANCED DEFAULT PROFILE. If its not there and how you describe your installation it is not for sure so it doesn't work for you .


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 17, 2015)

Andrei said:


> View attachment 66976
> 
> You should have it in Sound properties.



I didnt realize you replied to me, I dont have this feature in my sound properties.


----------



## rahan (Nov 17, 2015)

@dvojinov Yes but before updating i did'nt get a single sound from rear channels, now it looks okay. Just to be sure i played crysis 3 and MGSV and i can hear sound from all.

@Daytrader I don't know the name of the player, may be groove? I did't install any players or codec yet so its the one which shows up by default when you play any media.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 17, 2015)

rahan said:


> @dvojinov Yes but before updating i did'nt get a single sound from rear channels, now it looks okay. Just to be sure i played crysis 3 and MGSV and i can hear sound from all.
> 
> @Daytrader I don't know the name of the player, may be groove? I did't install any players or codec yet so its the one which shows up by default when you play any media.



well good for you then , if you don't pursue DTS I/DDL then you are OK I guess .


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 17, 2015)

rahan said:


> @dvojinov Yes but before updating i did'nt get a single sound from rear channels, now it looks okay. Just to be sure i played crysis 3 and MGSV and i can hear sound from all.
> 
> @Daytrader I don't know the name of the player, may be groove? I did't install any players or codec yet so its the one which shows up by default when you play any media.


How do you connect your surround sound, hdmi/cables or optical ?


----------



## mkanet (Nov 17, 2015)

For those that have DTS Connect working correctly:

Does the master volume for the WIndows sound mixer (that controls overall Realtek Optical output) is also supposed affect the volume for an application that outputs multi-channel audio?

When I try to change the master mixer volume for Realtek Optical output, it does NOT affect the volume of the application with multichannel audio. 

I have to specifically turn down the audio volume of the application using the legacy sound mixer (or via  Ear Trumpet for the modern OSD)

Under Win8.x, I was able to control the volume of the multichannel audio App (along with everything else) by using the master volume only (which is what I would expect). 

*Also, I noticed that under DTS Connect test tones, once in a while it will complain that there's another application taking control of the audio, would I like to take control back?  If I say yes, then, I can do the test tones.  Exactly what's taking control of the audio device? This is on a completely new Windows 10 Pro install (Build 10586.3)*

Maybe the two issues are related?  Anyone experience this?


----------



## ralfyguy (Nov 17, 2015)

mkanet said:


> For those that have DTS Connect working correctly:
> 
> Does the master volume for the WIndows sound mixer (that controls overall Realtek Optical output) is also supposed affect the volume for an application that outputs multi-channel audio?
> 
> ...


Maybe you had a browser window open where on some sites some animation or video ad with sound starts running on it's own. That will take control over the sound output device at that moment.


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 17, 2015)

mkanet said:


> For those that have DTS Connect working correctly:
> 
> Does the master volume for the WIndows sound mixer (that controls overall Realtek Optical output) is also supposed affect the volume for an application that outputs multi-channel audio?
> 
> ...


Do you get to hear all test tones from all speakers when you chouse dts connect, or just left and right, i only get test tones from left and right, are you sure your chousing the right place to test, as in control panel when you press the speaker icon, there are to tabs, its Advanced tab you need not the Supported formats tab, i doubt you get all test tones coming from all speakers from the advanced tab.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 17, 2015)

it does work on my system with DTS I

Im almost certain it didn't work before and I don't quite like it as I don't like the fact that too many devices control audio output , it may lead to over boosted signal .


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 17, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> it does work on my system with DTS I


DTS is different to DTS connect, i think this is where alot of people are going wrong, just because DTS and DD works dont mean DTS Connect Interactive or Dolby Digital Live is working correctly, it needs to come out of all 5 or 7 speakers in advanced settings when you test, and it dont, it comes out of just left and right.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 17, 2015)

wel I do have DTS Interactive only as I don't have the Realtek Audio Manager it doesn't work for my msiGT72 as of W10


----------



## mkanet (Nov 17, 2015)

I hear left\right test tones (like I should).  If anyone can answer my question  about the Windows mixer master volume, I'd really appreciate it!


Not sure I'll check next time.  I'm actually very interested in knowing the answer to my first question...



ralfyguy said:


> Maybe you had a browser window open where on some sites some animation or video ad with sound starts running on it's own. That will take control over the sound output device at that moment.





Daytrader said:


> Do you get to hear all test tones from all speakers when you chouse dts connect, or just left and right, i only get test tones from left and right, are you sure your chousing the right place to test, as in control panel when you press the speaker icon, there are to tabs, its Advanced tab you need not the Supported formats tab, i doubt you get all test tones coming from all speakers from the advanced tab.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 17, 2015)

mkanet said:


> For those that have DTS Connect working correctly:
> 
> Does the master volume for the WIndows sound mixer (that controls overall Realtek Optical output) is also supposed affect the volume for an application that outputs multi-channel audio?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Trumpet , quite handy you can do the same by opening VOLUME MIXER however its much faster an cozy with the Trumpet


----------



## rahan (Nov 17, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> How do you connect your surround sound, hdmi/cables or optical ?



Optical, will try on more games


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 17, 2015)

just to confirm COD Black ops III works beautifully , the sound is amazing . 5.1 better then ever


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 17, 2015)

DTS interactive, what software gives you that option ? what sound card and drivers you using.

I cant get shadow of mordor or bioshock infinet or either of the metro games to work in surround


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 18, 2015)

no software gives me that option its hardware on a driver level , always has been , it comes available with modified drivers , ppl do you actually understand what you are looking for ? 
If  you don't have it this way in REALTEK DIGITAL OUTPUT PROPERTIES ..it wont work  DAYTRADER what do you here in ADVANCED > DEFAULT FORMAT selected ??
and my HW , I don't know how many time I wrote it :
gaming laptop msi Gt72 2Qe Dominator Pro
AUDIO: onboard Realtek ALC-892


----------



## mkanet (Nov 18, 2015)

Can someone who has already installed the 2.79 M1 unlocked drivers on build 10586 successfully to please check to see you have the below issue? 


_*"I think this is similar to my issue. I can change volume from the Realtek HD Audio Manger fine. But if I use the Windows Volume it does not change all the channels. If you open the balance control under Levels tab of the windows sound properties you can see the volume is all off with -db values for many of the channels. Only way to reset is by going back to Realtek app and change volume again. Then it works correctly.Under Win8.x, I was able to control the volume of the multichannel audio App (along with everything else) by using the master volume only (which is what I would expect). I have to specifically turn down the audio volume of the application using the legacy sound mixer (or via  Ear Trumpet for the modern OSD)When I try to change the master mixer volume for Realtek Optical output, it does NOT affect the volume of the application with multichannel audio. Does the master volume for the WIndows sound mixer (that controls overall Realtek Optical output) is also supposed affect the volume for an application that outputs multi-channel audio?For those that have DTS Connect working correctly:"*_


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 18, 2015)

it does work here but I have a combination of latest Realtke drivers and modified 2.79 DLL A1 mehod . Before I think it didn't work the MASTER CONTROL WIN VOLUME but now it does for me . I gave that answer already


mkanet said:


> Can someone who has already installed the 2.79 M1 unlocked drivers on build 10586 successfully to please check to see you have the below issue?
> 
> 
> _*"I think this is similar to my issue. I can change volume from the Realtek HD Audio Manger fine. But if I use the Windows Volume it does not change all the channels. If you open the balance control under Levels tab of the windows sound properties you can see the volume is all off with -db values for many of the channels. Only way to reset is by going back to Realtek app and change volume again. Then it works correctly.Under Win8.x, I was able to control the volume of the multichannel audio App (along with everything else) by using the master volume only (which is what I would expect). I have to specifically turn down the audio volume of the application using the legacy sound mixer (or via  Ear Trumpet for the modern OSD)When I try to change the master mixer volume for Realtek Optical output, it does NOT affect the volume of the application with multichannel audio. Does the master volume for the WIndows sound mixer (that controls overall Realtek Optical output) is also supposed affect the volume for an application that outputs multi-channel audio?For those that have DTS Connect working correctly:"*_


.


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 18, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> no software gives me that option its hardware on a driver level , always has been , it comes available with modified drivers , ppl do you actually understand what you are looking for ?
> If  you don't have it this way in REALTEK DIGITAL OUTPUT PROPERTIES ..it wont work  DAYTRADER what do you here in ADVANCED > DEFAULT FORMAT selected ??
> and my HW , I don't know how many time I wrote it :
> gaming laptop msi Gt72 2Qe Dominator Pro
> AUDIO: onboard Realtek ALC-892


Yes when i do that DTS Interactive(5.1 Surround) Test, i hear sound from left and right front speakers, not from my centre or rears, is that the same as you, also, i dont see that DSP Manager Playback options tab you have open, is that part of your system software.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 18, 2015)

aaah that that's AIMP 4 player and I use it only to show that it works  , actually that people can see that it works . Its my default media player for Audio as for VIDEO i use PowerDVD15 for everything .


Daytrader said:


> Yes when i do that DTS Interactive(5.1 Surround) Test, i hear sound from left and right front speakers, not from my centre or rears, is that the same as you, also, i dont see that DSP Manager Playback options tab you have open, is that part of your system software.


----------



## mkanet (Nov 18, 2015)

i just saw this... It looks like theres a confict with the M1 unlocked drivers' Realtek Audio Manager conflicting with the "fixed" Microsoft driver in Win10/build 10586.

So your solution is to use the A1 dll unlocked driver?  So then how to you get any secure DHCP apps to work?

im looking for a way to get the 2.79M1 driver to work corectly with 10586 build.  At this point Im going to presume this issue affects everyone that uses the same unlocked driver on a clean Windows 10586 install.

Maybe, an older M1 unlocked driver avoids this problem?  Maybe theres a way to supress the Realtek 2.79 M1 unlocked driver to NOT install Realtek Audio Manager during the install?



dvojinov said:


> wel I do have DTS Interactive only as I don't have the Realtek Audio Manager it doesn't work for my msiGT72 as of W10


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 18, 2015)

here a more complete overview , This is across dual monitors


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 18, 2015)

So when you do the test, you hear sound just from left and right like me correct ?


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 18, 2015)

yes , positive  left/right only and it was always for me like this even during my Alienware MX17 R2 and Win 7/8/8.1 just like now I don't recall ever that I heard TEST tones in surround . The same goes for Creative OMNI 5.1 and Dolby Digital Live when tested from windows AUDIO control panel  only Left/Right, but it plays 5.1 test tone when using OMNI CONTROL PANEL and TEST SPEAKERS . then it plays some white noise throughout channels announcing LEFT,RIGHT,CENTER then Surround speakers and SUB on the end , but that's Creatives thing .


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 18, 2015)

but I'm using on board Realtek now ith DTS Interactive as it is far more superior to Dolby Digital Live which is 48Khz/16 bit always , while DTS Interactiv is 96Khz/24bit with far more immersive and powerfully sound specially the  dynamic range ...impressive .


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes i have on board Realtek also, must be something else why only some games work in 5.1 and most dont.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 18, 2015)

well don't know for every game but the games I play ..which is not  much to be honest DTS and DOLBY works this are  COD GHOST,AW,Black Ops 3 (my newest addition) , Eurotruck 2 , Alien Isolation , Aliens Colonial Marines .  Lately I play Eurotruck 2 almost everyday and ofc COD Black Ops 3 and it is the best surround so far..actually ISOLATION is impressive as well it gives a real kick to the game .


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 18, 2015)

Dam, i aint got any of thouse games to test.


----------



## mkanet (Nov 18, 2015)

Does anyone who has a good understanding of how the Unlocked drivers work.. to suggest which unlocked M1 driver on Win10 build 10586 allows for the system Microsoft Mixer to work correctly with the Realtek HD Audio manager and provides full compatibility with DRM capable apps like Netflix modern app?  I have both unlocked methods working.  However A1 dll hack doesn't support Netflix secure audio... and M1's Realtek Audio Manager conflicts with the native Win10 sound mixer (theyre fighting over exclusive access for the sound channel volume control.

I'm guessing people who are having other other issues haven't even gotten this far; or kljust comforqble with the bugs mentioned above with both unlocked driver methods on Win10 build 10586.
*
EDIT:  I thought I had a solution by disabling RtkGUI64.exe from startup in the Windows registry.  But, apparently, the same issue happens even after disabling it and rebooting.

If anyone figures out how to get the unlocked drivers sound mixer control to work correctly under Win10 using M1 hack (for full DRM audio support), please let me know!  Surely, I can't be the first person trying to get M1 to work correctly under Win10.*


----------



## rahan (Nov 18, 2015)

rahan said:


> Finally I'am getting 5.1 on windows 10. What I did is quite simple; just as said, nothing! I updated the windows to 10586.3 and installed latest realtek drivers. If you try to play the test audio on default player you get stereo, but if you play it on WMP you get that lovely voice from all channels  Also it's interesting that i can't see any settings related with 5.1 under the options for "playback devices".



Sorry for mis-information, but this does'nt work on games as said, just movies  after doing all steps in A1 method now it works like a charm. It's really so interesting how Microsoft (or Realtek?) can't support such an important feature..


----------



## ralfyguy (Nov 18, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> it does work here but I have a combination of latest Realtke drivers and modified 2.79 DLL A1 mehod . Before I think it didn't work the MASTER CONTROL WIN VOLUME but now it does for me . I gave that answer already
> 
> .


Which is the latest driver and where can I get it? The latest I have is .7561

Another question:

My Digital (SPDIF) output always resets to 100% volume every time I boot. But I had it set to 50% when I shut the PC down. Is that normal?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 19, 2015)

Can anyone please help me? I have a problem where I have DTS and DDL in my Drop down menu from properties tab inside the RealTek Digital Output, But when I select a test tone after I put it on 5.1 DDL or DTS 5.1 Interactive it wont play the test tone as 5.1. I've also tested in Shadow of Mordor I also am not getting 5.1.

As said in a previous post, I do not have the most advanced audio system on the market but for me its good, If anyone is wondering I have a *Z906 by Logitech. *

When I do select DDL or DTS Interactive it does come up as decoding aka DTS or DDL it just does not play though all 5 speakers. I think that I may be missing something from one of my menus that I have from the realtek driver properties but I'm not exactly sure what.

Before I had someone trying to help me but he hasn't replied to my PMs or my reply here in this thread.

I followed this instillation guide 





> It is quite Simple:
> 1.* Install preferred Driver version.* (the one that you already have installed might also work (I tested 2,70, 2,72, 2,79 with success)
> 
> 2. * a) If you have Win 64 Bits go to Windows\System32\ and look for RtkAPO64.dll or RltkAPO64.dll* ( you will find only one, depending on driver version. As you can see one has extra "l" )
> ...







*EDIT: *Forgot to mention my OS I'm on, I'm running Windows 7 64 Bit, And my Mobo is a Msi Gaming G45 Z87.


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 19, 2015)

Shiroyasha said:


> Can anyone please help me? I have a problem where I have DTS and DDL in my Drop down menu from properties tab inside the RealTek Digital Output, But when I select a test tone after I put it on 5.1 DDL or DTS 5.1 Interactive it wont play the test tone as 5.1. I've also tested in Shadow of Mordor I also am not getting 5.1.
> 
> As said in a previous post, I do not have the most advanced audio system on the market but for me its good, If anyone is wondering I have a *Z906 by Logitech. *
> 
> ...


Same as me, no 5.1 in Shadow of Mordor and only get test tone out of right and left speaker, not all of them, i installed exactly the same as you.


----------



## Graham Porges (Nov 20, 2015)

Can anyone help me. I have been trying to get this to work for 2 days. I can't seem to install any versions of realtek whether I modded the files or not. During the install when it says InstallShield is installing I get a failure notice either 0x0000FFFF or 0x0000005. Sometimes it will ask me to "Install this driver software anyway" over and over. When I uninstalled Realtek and restarted the computer, I ended up with High Definition Audio by Microsoft. I had disabled all other sound drives(The Microsoft and Nvidia) and was able to complete an install of R2.79 just once, however when I restarted the Realtek drive was missing and it said the audio manager was corrupted. The only version of Realtek I am able to download is 6.0.1.7378 that a driver updater finds for me but since it auto installs it I am unable to access the installer files. I have an ALC888s on Windows 8.1 Build 9600. Any ideas?


----------



## ThatRoo (Nov 20, 2015)

So, I'm not new to overwriting drivers and what not. What I don't get is where everyone is getting the 2.79 etc and versions.

I'm sitting on these specs and versions:
Asus X99 Deluxe Mobo
Windows 8.1 Version 6.2 Build 9600
Asus Realtek Audio Drive Version 6.0.1.7525
Audio Codec: ALC 1150


Hardware ID:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438637&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438637

Looking to obtain Dolby Digital Live on my board for new Astros that don't seem to like Dolby Digital as my last pair did.

Please help as to what patched drivers and method I should use.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 20, 2015)

I dont have RealTek DDL or DTS in my Realtek Menu for some reason


----------



## felipaopl (Nov 20, 2015)

I can confirm that the A1 method works on the latest Windows 10 official build, but nowhere near as good as it was on Windows 7. Tested a few games and results are all over the place.

Star Wars Battlefront works wonderfully, Mad Max too. Fallout 4 and Alien Isolation are stereo only.

It seems that there's something still not quite right.


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes not all games will work in 5.1 even with the fix, you have to do the ZAudio2.dll fix to get other games to get 5.1.


----------



## felipaopl (Nov 20, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> Yes not all games will work in 5.1 even with the fix, you have to do the ZAudio2.dll fix to get other games to get 5.1.


Huh? Which fix is this one? I thought that only Watch Dogs needed a specific fix?


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 20, 2015)

No i done the XAudio2.dll fix and it got 11 of my other 5.1 surround games to work perfectly, anyway, for a start Fallout 4 uses XAudio2, so you will need it anyway, report back here after useing it, and your be thanking me , 14 files to change in total in 2 folders.
, read post 8 http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3100189 thank me later


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 20, 2015)

as for my games no change but 5.1 did work for me anyway

the only mystery to me is why I cant get the Realtek HD Audio manager ? not even the basic one not ot mention so nice looking like yours Daytrader


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 20, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> No i done the XAudio2.dll fix and it got 11 of my other 5.1 surround games to work perfectly, anyway, for a start Fallout 4 uses XAudio2, so you will need it anyway, report back here after useing it, and your be thanking me , 14 files to change in total in 2 folders.
> , read post 8 http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3100189 thank me later



In the instructions there it says to put them in C: drive and the Users Documents folder.

Does this mean the root C:\ and C:\Users\User\Documents? I've done this and run the bat files in the users\documents folder but I still dont have 5.1 in shadow of mordor my go to game to test if it works.


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 21, 2015)

Shiroyasha said:


> In the instructions there it says to put them in C: drive and the Users Documents folder.
> 
> Does this mean the root C:\ and C:\Users\User\Documents? I've done this and run the bat files in the users\documents folder but I still dont have 5.1 in shadow of mordor my go to game to test if it works.


Mate, dont use the bat files then, first backup the 7 XAudio2 files in the system32 folder and the 7 files in the SysWOW64, then delete the files you just made copys of, then put the correct modified files in there correct folders as instructions, thats what i did.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 21, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> Mate, dont use the bat files then, first backup the 7 XAudio2 files in the system32 folder and the 7 files in the SysWOW64, then delete the files you just made copys of, then put the correct modified files in there correct folders as instructions, thats what i did.



Hmm, I just did as you said and I still dont have 5.1 coming from my speakers for games, Did you need to restart? Am I missing something perhaps?

I'm beginning to wonder if I'm missing some files from the files I'm able to download. In the pictures from page one Post #18, Theres files in the folder that User CrackerJack has that I don't see in the files I downloaded.

This is the file I don't have when I download from the front page. 

64bit_vista_win7_win8_R271

Are the downloadable files from the front page missing files that they need? 

Am I missing something here or Do I not need them?


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 21, 2015)

What OS are you on ?


----------



## yfzrider (Nov 21, 2015)

Im using onboard realtek from my rampage IV extreme.  It has the ALC898 codec and i managed to get driver version 6.0.1.7655.  DTS and DD always tested under supported formats tab on all 5.1 channels but they never showed up under default formats tab until using the unlock dll, but they only test output stereo sound.  Some games still output only 2 channels, like arma 3 for instance. Even after trying the xaudio mod it still doesnt work.  The string you are supposed to mod int he xaudio files isnt even there to replace in windows 10.  Im not quite sure the games that seem to be 5.1 are right either as using 6 channel inputs sounds more accurate.  Here is a decent list someone put together of games that are surround compatible and some details about them.  I cant seem to find anything that says a game for pc has dts or dolby sound, only console games seemed to be licenced.  DTS has more bandwidth than ddl but LPCM has even far more bandwidth and a much higher sample rate then both.  DTS interactive is 1.5mbits/48khz/24bit, Dolby Digital Live is 640mbits/48khz/16bit


----------



## Jackalito (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey, guys!

First of all I want to thank you for the guide in order to hack the Realtek drivers. I'm using an ancient DD-DTS 5.1 digital receiver I've just dusted off (Creative Inspire 5.1 Digital 5700). Damn, I bought it back in 2002 and it still works like the first day. Well, except the remote control. You see, most of the buttons don't work anymore but I found a replacement just a few days ago, a compatible remote control to replace it. It should arrive next week.

So, my mobo is the ASUS Z87-K with Realtek ALC887, I connected the parts through optical (I had to buy the extra module and connect it to the motherboard since my model doesn't include one out of the box) and I'm running Windows 10 PRO x64 1511 (10586.11).

I'd like to point out the fact that even after being successfull with the modified drivers, Windows is a pain in the ass with my setup when I want to test the audio system. For example, sometimes I only get sound from the front right speaker. If I repeat the test for the same format (sample rate, bit depth or whatever), then I get audio from front left and right.
There are times when I get a notificacion on Windows but it gets muffled. Even worse, sometimes I'm listening to music (using Groove or Dopamine) and the audio gets interrupted for a second or so and then it resumes (I still have to test this with AIMP since I can set it up on 5.1).

Last night I was reading here about the xaudio2.dll files so I got myself an HEX editor and modified them. Now I've got surround sound with Bioshock Infinite. I'll try to test other games as well.

Right now I've set the default audio as DTS 5.1 and I'll keep on testing it.
By the way, you should know that the *A1 hack method works perfectly well with the latest WHQL drivers from Realtek (v6.0.1.7667) from 17th November* 

Thank you guys for all the work and info you've been sharing here. It's much appreciated! 
Cheers!


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 21, 2015)

yeah It works !
By the way, you should know that the *A1 hack method works perfectly well with the latest WHQL drivers from Realtek (v6.0.1.7667) from 17th November*


----------



## McFly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Glad to see some people have made it! Congrats! But I am not very good apparently... Maybe one of you can help me out?

Here is what I have done (btw: OS Win 10 64bits),

1. *Download the A1 unlocked drivers*

2.* Installed realteck latest driver v6.0.1.7667*

2. *Looked for RtkAPO64.dll in Windows\System32\*

3. *Copy and replace the unlocked 64 bits dll file intoto Windows\System32\*

4. *Regedit "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value), Set Value to 1. *

6. *Restart*

Result is that I have sound, but I do not have Dolby or DTS enabled...


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 21, 2015)

Jackalito said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> First of all I want to thank you for the guide in order to hack the Realtek drivers. I'm using an ancient DD-DTS 5.1 digital receiver I've just dusted off (Creative Inspire 5.1 Digital 5700). Damn, I bought it back in 2002 and it still works like the first day. Well, except the remote control. You see, most of the buttons don't work anymore but I found a replacement just a few days ago, a compatible remote control to replace it. It should arrive next week.
> 
> ...


Yeh i posted about the XAudio2 fix, i got about another 15 of my games to work in glouroius 5.1, inc bioshock infinite that was not working before the hack.


----------



## yfzrider (Nov 21, 2015)

McFly said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Glad to see some people have made it! Congrats! But I am not very good apparently... Maybe one of you can help me out?
> 
> ...



If you have the latest drivers installed you have to remove * RtkAPO64.dll *from windows driverstore or it will just reinstall over the modified when you restart.  Do a windows search and you will find it.


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 21, 2015)

McFly said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Glad to see some people have made it! Congrats! But I am not very good apparently... Maybe one of you can help me out?
> 
> ...


Because your using a old unlocked driver, that *RtkAPO64.dll aint even in the folder, you need the newer A1 driver, starts with RltkAPO64 not Rtk. here is link to what i used and worked http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9*



yfzrider said:


> Im using onboard realtek from my rampage IV extreme.  It has the ALC898 codec and i managed to get driver version 6.0.1.7655.  DTS and DD always tested under supported formats tab on all 5.1 channels but they never showed up under default formats tab until using the unlock dll, but they only test output stereo sound.  Some games still output only 2 channels, like arma 3 for instance. Even after trying the xaudio mod it still doesnt work.  The string you are supposed to mod int he xaudio files isnt even there to replace in windows 10.  Im not quite sure the games that seem to be 5.1 are right either as using 6 channel inputs sounds more accurate.  Here is a decent list someone put together of games that are surround compatible and some details about them.  I cant seem to find anything that says a game for pc has dts or dolby sound, only console games seemed to be licenced.  DTS has more bandwidth than ddl but LPCM has even far more bandwidth and a much higher sample rate then both.  DTS interactive is 1.5mbits/48khz/24bit, Dolby Digital Live is 640mbits/48khz/16bit


Arma 3 now works perfect for me doing the XAudio2 edits, and the hex edits are in the 14 .dll's in win10.


----------



## McFly (Nov 21, 2015)

yfzrider said:


> If you have the latest drivers installed you have to remove * RtkAPO64.dll *from windows driverstore or it will just reinstall over the modified when you restart.  Do a windows search and you will find it.



How do you do that? Windows does not allow me to do so..



Daytrader said:


> Because your using a old unlocked driver, that *RtkAPO64.dll aint even in the folder, you need the newer A1 driver, starts with RltkAPO64 not Rtk. here is link to what i used and worked http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9*



Okkkkkkkkay! Thanks  Trying it now!

I have Dolby showing up in audio output, but not sure that it changes anything. No DTS.
Impossible to remove the file from the DriverStore.


----------



## yfzrider (Nov 21, 2015)

McFly said:


> I have Dolby showing up in audio output, but not sure that it changes anything. No DTS.
> Impossible to remove the file from the DriverStore.



You need to take ownership of the file first


----------



## McFly (Nov 22, 2015)

yfzrider said:


> You need to take ownership of the file first



So following the readme in the 2.79 unlicked driver folder (link from Daytrader  above), at what stage should I remove that file from the DriverStore? Should I do any change in System32 folder?

*Method A1:*
1.* Download 2.79 drivers from Realtek website. *_OK_
2.* Replace file in the official driver with the one here. *_(Did a search in the Rlt driver 2.79 and replaced with the unlocked A1 x64 dll)_
3.* Disable driver signature enforcement from advanced startup when installing. To get into advanced startup for Win7/8/8.1/10, hold shift and press restart. For previous Windows versions, press F8 on startup. *_OK_
2.* After installation, open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1. *_OK_
3. *Restart normally. *_OK_

Result, I have a Dolby Tab in audio output and in realtek audio software, but no canal selection in the advanced tab. No sign of DTS... :/


----------



## Daytrader (Nov 22, 2015)

You dont need to remove any driver from the DriverStore, just replace the .dll file in the system32 folder, thats it, and you dont even need to do that if you have replaced the .dll already in the driver package.


----------



## Jackalito (Nov 22, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> You dont need to remove any driver from the DriverStore, just replace the .dll file in the system32 folder, thats it, and you dont even need to do that if you have replaced the .dll already in the driver package.



That's exactly what I do. I replace the files in the drivers before installing them.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 22, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> What OS are you on ?



I have Windows 7 as an OS.


----------



## McFly (Nov 22, 2015)

I am on Windows 10.

Thanks for your replies. Whichever way I do, as I did before, or as you say directly in System32, if doess not work. I get a dolby tab in sound manager but cannot select any 5.1 chanel. DTS is not showing.


----------



## BSOD (Nov 23, 2015)

New to TechPowerUp so please bear with me. I deeply appreciate this thread but I do have a question.

I have an X79 Sabertooth and I have followed the instructions shared in post 600. I have one issue that I would like to ask about. DTS:Neo PC.... is it working for anyone? For me it is not. It one feature that I really like using on my other computer that has a P8Z77-V Deluxe and supports DTS connect and more importantly DTS:Neo PC natively. Any ideas what I can try? Thank you!!!

EDIT: I looked in the "Enhancements" tab under the Realtek Digital Output Properties for my "Playback" sound settings and found that DTS connect is missing. On my Z77 board mentioned earlier it has DTS connect as an Enhancement option.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Im having some good gaming now.

These 279 drivers and DTS/DDL hack

SLi tweak for fallout 4 https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=551069501&tscn=1447077828
(using 359.00 drivers)

and now working surround in fallout 4 http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3100189

F'n Great.


----------



## McFly (Nov 23, 2015)

Daytrader said:


> You dont need to remove any driver from the DriverStore, just replace the .dll file in the system32 folder, thats it, and you dont even need to do that if you have replaced the .dll already in the driver package.



Thanks. Sadly which ever way result the same. A dodgy middle ground not even close to the desired end result for dolby, and absolutely no sign of DTS...


----------



## Link10101 (Nov 25, 2015)

I have tried both the A1 and the M1 method following the the instructions exactly, aside from moving the .dll into place manually, since placing it in the realtek installer causes it to enter some sort of restart loop. Saying it is uninstalling the audio wizard every single time, rather then installing it after the restart.

After each attempt I am able to select Dolby Digital Live from the control panel sound, but it does not appear in the Realtek audio manager itself, nor does the audio work whatsoever. Anyone else having a similar issue, or know how to solve this? Been fiddling with it for over 3 hours now, starting to get frustrating.


----------



## ralfyguy (Nov 25, 2015)

I wonder which way is better myself on the A1 method. 
Is it better to replace the dll before running the installer or after?


----------



## loanstar744 (Nov 27, 2015)

Just wanted to give people a heads up if anyone here uses Equalizer APO, Realtek drivers 2.79 used with E-APO cause the Enhancements tab to disappear and get rid of Room Correction and Speaker Fill in the Realtek GUI which is extremely important for people using any surround system as it gives you bass in your stereo only outputs over analog. Luckily for me, Room Correction now works properly when upping and lowering dB sensitivity per speaker so I can up my sub output to work properly on my system since surround analog on my Yamaha doesn't support any kind of DSP. Another weird thing with the 2.79 drivers, Dolby Digital and DTS both show up as 5.1 supported formats under my optical output which it wasn't doing before and was previously only showing Stereo even though applications that used either formats worked fine.



ralfyguy said:


> I wonder which way is better myself on the A1 method.
> Is it better to replace the dll before running the installer or after?


I recently tried the installer method but Windows 7 would constantly disable my audio devices upon a normal restart, (Followed instructions to a T.) only way I could get it to work was if it was always booted into allowing unsigned drivers which is a pain or I could suffer with replacing the DLL's and having my audio randomly stop working until I reboot which didn't happen often.


----------



## Jackalito (Nov 29, 2015)

Just want to confirm that the A1 hack is also possible with the latest WHQL drivers (v6.0.1.7673) from 24th November.

Cheers!


----------



## ralfyguy (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes, works here too


----------



## McFly (Nov 30, 2015)

Jackalito said:


> Just want to confirm that the A1 hack is also possible with the latest WHQL drivers (v6.0.1.7673) from 24th November.
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks, I will try because for far my results were not great. Any detailed process of how you achieved that? Would be very helpful for many!

Cheers


----------



## Jgr9 (Nov 30, 2015)

It seems to me that, even after the Windows 10 fixes, Witcher 3 surround sound through optical is not working.  TF2 and movies on VLC player work, but not Witcher 3.  Anybody get the same or have a workaround or are we going to have to try to get Microsoft to fix it again?

*Edit:  *Oh, it turns out it's an old bug with Windows and xaudio2 that has reemerged with these changes Microsoft has made.  Look up the xaudio2 Dolby DTS surround sound fix.  It's also earlier in this thread a couple times, and you can find it multiple other places.


----------



## PCGamerDR (Nov 30, 2015)

which is the one working for v1511 build10585.11 win 10? 2.79 still? wanna try again with this build.

Edit: A1 2.79 not working with 6.0.1.7541, checked realtek website and couldn't find a higher version. If there's a higher one linkerino plserino


----------



## Jackalito (Dec 1, 2015)

PCGamerDR said:


> which is the one working for v1511 build10585.11 win 10? 2.79 still? wanna try again with this build.
> 
> Edit: A1 2.79 not working with 6.0.1.7541, checked realtek website and couldn't find a higher version. If there's a higher one linkerino plserino



Link: http://necacom.net/index.php/realte...-definition-audio-hda-version-6-0-1-7673-whql


----------



## PCGamerDR (Dec 1, 2015)

Jackalito said:


> Link: http://necacom.net/index.php/realte...-definition-audio-hda-version-6-0-1-7673-whql



Thanks, going to try them tonight when i get home .


----------



## CounterSpell (Dec 2, 2015)

does this dolby thing works with a MB without optical or digital port? If so, how to conect to my 5.1 receiver ?

my mb: asrock z77 pro3


----------



## PCGamerDR (Dec 2, 2015)

Jackalito said:


> Link: http://necacom.net/index.php/realte...-definition-audio-hda-version-6-0-1-7673-whql



Thanks again, dts/dolby digital working through optical and neo working on 3.5mm jacks .



CounterSpell said:


> does this dolby thing works with a MB without optical or digital port? If so, how to conect to my 5.1 receiver ?
> 
> my mb: asrock z77 pro3



Well that's the only way to get a digital output and it's through optical or coaxial but you can hook up to your reciever with a RCA female to 3.5mm male.


----------



## CounterSpell (Dec 2, 2015)

PCGamerDR said:


> Well that's the only way to get a digital output and it's through optical or coaxial but you can hook up to your reciever with a RCA female to 3.5mm male.


so... 5.1 only with optical right?

the adapter will only give me 2.1 right?


----------



## PCGamerDR (Dec 2, 2015)

CounterSpell said:


> so... 5.1 only with optical right?
> 
> the adapter will only give me 2.1 right?



Yep but you may be able to set 5.1 or even 7.1 in realtek's audio manager but it wont be true DTS/Dolby 5.1/7.1, that's how im using my current headphones, their stereo and all but the 7.1 is being emulated quite fine .

If you had optical/coaxial you'd get Dolby/DTS and PCM 96Khz.


----------



## Irenicus (Dec 2, 2015)

I just signed up to this forum because I had to say a big THANKYOU YOU ROCK to those responsible for making this possible. I got things working on my 2nd attempt and worked out all the options failry quickly being quite tech-savvy myself 

I've always just used analog 7.1 input for my receiver when playing games, but then when I watch movies I have to switch source. Not a major annoyance, but also the increased sound quality and dynamic range is well appreciated.

Being a musician and audiophile with a rather snazzy home-theatre system (Pioneer VSX-D811 and ATS Aaron speakers) I love good sound  and taking advantage of the equipment I own 


For what it's worth, I came across this thread while looking at information regarding surround issues with The Witcher 3 which I'd just bought. I didn't realise this pertained to DDL/DTS Interactive, but I am happy I found my way here 

For anybody who's still having issues getting some games to work in surround, despair not. There is an easy fix.
Download https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5r9wJYwSwdhMW1oSW5Ob2pZOU0/view  and follow the instructions (works for all games. For example I just tested Fallout 4 and this fix works for that game also)
Ignore the instructions about copying the bat files to your documents folder, instead do this :
-move the 4 folders to your C: drive
-move the 4 .bat files to the same location

Follow the rest of the instructions *(ie run the edited bat files) and you're good to go  . In conjunction with the unlocked drivers found here, I had no issues getting it all to work 

Thanks so much again for this thread!


----------



## spoonhandle (Dec 2, 2015)

yfzrider said:


> Im using onboard realtek from my rampage IV extreme.  It has the ALC898 codec and i managed to get driver version 6.0.1.7655.  DTS and DD always tested under supported formats tab on all 5.1 channels but they never showed up under default formats tab until using the unlock dll, but they only test output stereo sound.  Some games still output only 2 channels, like arma 3 for instance. Even after trying the xaudio mod it still doesnt work.  The string you are supposed to mod int he xaudio files isnt even there to replace in windows 10.  Im not quite sure the games that seem to be 5.1 are right either as using 6 channel inputs sounds more accurate.  Here is a decent list someone put together of games that are surround compatible and some details about them.  I cant seem to find anything that says a game for pc has dts or dolby sound, only console games seemed to be licenced.  DTS has more bandwidth than ddl but LPCM has even far more bandwidth and a much higher sample rate then both.  DTS interactive is 1.5mbits/48khz/24bit, Dolby Digital Live is 640mbits/48khz/16bit


Linear PCM, Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio have such high bitrates because they are lossless formats while Dolby Digital and DTS-HD are lossy/compressed. S/PDIF (either TOSLINK optical or Digital Coax) does not have the ability to transmit the amount of data necessary for more than 2 channels of LPCM, so Dolby Digital or DTS are needed.

There are only a handful of games that use Dolby Digital or DTS because in most cases for PC gaming it is very rarely used. Audio is going directly to headphones that are plugged in to a headphone jack or with multichannel audio directly to the speakers from the different channel outputs on the soundcards. DTS or DDL are also not needed if your GPU is connected to a receiver via HDMI that is able to process the multichannel LPCM audio, which HDMI has the bandwidth necessary for.

Dolby Digital Live and DTS:Interactive encode any audio on the computer on the fly, so it does not matter whether you are playing a game that supports Dolby or DTS; any audio is becoming compressed to Dolby Digital or DTS.

DDL will not make a game that doesn't support multichannel audio all of a sudden surround though, it takes the channels being used then encodes them to Dolby Digital. For example, if you go in to the game sound settings and set it on headphones or stereo, the audio will be stereo even with DDL enabled. You have to set the game audio settings to 5.1, surround, etc. However, if I recall correctly, I believe DTS:I will use DTS:Neo PC (which both make up DTS:Connect) to upscale stereo to surround, but it would sound better to have it encoding 5.1 audio to DTS-HD instead of stereo to 5.1

I find I'm pretty bad at trying to explain this kind of stuff, but hopefully that helped out a bit.

TLDR; HDMI w. multichannel LPCM is King. (unless you're getting in to Dolby Atmos or DTS:X - a whole other topic)


----------



## IhToN (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi guys, I've had to register the forum to ask you as I couldn't get anything to work.

Current SO: Windows 10 x64
MoBo: GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 (rev. 1.3)

I've couldn't get 5.1 neither install Home Theater on my own so I've tried the unlocked drivers. 

I've used this version:


Jackalito said:


> Link: http://necacom.net/index.php/realte...-definition-audio-hda-version-6-0-1-7673-whql



And the A1 method.

It seems that it works during this test: http://prntscr.com/99pucf
But once I go to the advanced settings and try to test the DDL there... http://prntscr.com/99puix
Failed to test tone.

Anyone have an idea?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Dec 3, 2015)

Has anyone been able to get nahimic working with headphones?
The drivers label the headphones as 2nd output.


----------



## Trdada (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi i buyed the dss2 but i had to buy the adapter for the optical cable for my pc...now I put the r2.97 drivers with the r2.75 and all the install etc...now when i put in the adapter with the optical cable my pc detect it and ask me to choose beetwen line in,headphones,rear speakers...I choose headphones and then nothing happens,I put the 5.1 or 7.2 surround on my realtek pannel but no sound cuz I dont have the option of dolby digital but only the DTC option which is ON...I think that my pc doesnt recognize the optical cable so if anyone have a solution pls tell me..ty 
My motherboard is FM2-A75MA-P33


----------



## Dreathlock (Dec 4, 2015)

Where can i find the A1 method?


----------



## ralfyguy (Dec 5, 2015)

BTW, 6.0.1.7680 released Dec 4th, installed and still working.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 5, 2015)

CounterSpell said:


> does this dolby thing works with a MB without optical or digital port? If so, how to conect to my 5.1 receiver ?
> 
> my mb: asrock z77 pro3




No. Dolby Digital can only pass-through a digital connection.

You can use your receivers and MBs analogue connections.  Buy a RCA to 3.5mm connector. You will get PCM Stereo as default. But you can apply the "Dolby Prologic" feature on your receiver to up mix it to gimmick Dolby Digital.


----------



## Mechmind (Dec 5, 2015)

CounterSpell said:


> does this dolby thing works with a MB without optical or digital port? If so, how to conect to my 5.1 receiver ?
> 
> my mb: asrock z77 pro3



You will need a mini-bar for SPDIF output for your PC:




and stick it here(only Coaxial):


----------



## Gilimanjaro (Dec 7, 2015)

So the unlock worked for me, but a few games only gave 2.0 output instead of 5.1. That turned out to be a very different problem, and I found the 'fix' (work-around more like) here: http://steamcommunity.com/app/214490/discussions/0/598198356180308529/

Basically some games trust MS's Xaudio2 too much, and output 2.0. Someone patched the Xaudio DLLs so they work properly.

YMMV.

(games affected for were Eliteangerous and Alien:Isolation)


----------



## nessGDL (Dec 8, 2015)

The unlock worked for me without any problem at all! But before I share the details on how I got it to work (and hopefully help someone somewhere with a similar setup to mine) I'd like to thank the OP and all of the members here for sharing their time and methods with the rest of us (myself not being a very savvy user) it amazes me how everyone here is so willing to help others, thanks a bunch OP and thanks a bunch everyone!

Ok, on to my story, before I found this thread I was seriously considering purchasing a creative sound blaster X-FI pro sound card JUST so I could get my non DTS/Dolby media content as well as games to output decent surround sound to my Logitech Z906 speakers using the DDL and DTS connect features that come with the card's software, I am glad of course that I found this thread completely by accident given that I was looking for a way to install alternative drivers to the Realtek ones (never did that)

Ok, so these are the specs that I find relevant to the whole process:


The PC where I installed the unlocked drivers has an MSI Platinum K92 board on which I always strictly used the onboard audio (it comes with 6 analog channels and an optical output port) I believe it was running ALC888, not sure what version driver but I don't ever recall installing anything other than the drivers on MSI's support page.
Windows 7 SP1-64 bit Professional version 
Logitech Z906 speakers hooked up to the PC using an optical cable
Kodi as my media player with all relevant LAV filters installed as well 
This is how I got the unlocked Realtek drivers to work on my system:


Googled Realtek 2.71 drivers for my Windows version and chose to dowload them from Guru3D.com (Official Realtek 2.71 drivers)
Considering the Windows version that I run, downloaded the proper unlocked Realtek drivers using one of the links provided by the OP (The ones that say R 2.71 M1)
Extracted the contents of the official drivers (the ones from Guru3d, they came in a self extractable 7zip file) in my downloads folder, which in turn left me with a folder containing everything I needed to set up the official drivers.
Extracted the contents of the unlocked Realtek drivers (the ones the OP provided) to my downloads folder and opened the folder that contains the .sys file for my windows version (RTKVHD64)
Located the .sys file to replace (RTKVHD64) inside the official Realtek driver download which is in the Vista_Win7_Win8 folder and then inside the Vista64 folder and removed it. (You can move it somewhere else, delete it or make a copy/rename it just as long as it doesn't stay in the folder where you found it with the same name)
Take the .sys file found in the "unlocked Realtek drivers" folder from step 4 and move it/copy it to the Vista64 folder where the original RTKVHD64 file was, now the modded installation package is ready to be used.
Run the uninstaller for your present Realtek drivers. (feel free to use driver sweeper and add any additional steps relevant to the usage of the program if you wish, I simply uninstalled the drivers and then restarted the PC, might not be a good idea for most, but for me it worked just fine skipping to the next step after I uninstalled the Realtek drivers I was using at the time)
Reboot your PC and disable the driver signing feature by pressing F8 BEFORE your OS boots, that option is one of the last ones in the list that shows up I believe. Your PC will now boot into the OS.
Install the modded installation package using the "setup" file inside the Vista_Win7_Win8 folder.
On the prompt where windows tells you about the unsigned driver click on accept/ok
Reboot your PC again, but be sure that you once again disable the driver signing option by pressing the F8 key before the OS boots, you HAVE to do this everytime you start/reboot your PC, otherwise the unlocked driver will not load and you'll have no sound.
Now you should see the Dolby/DTS options in the Audio Manager window and set them to your liking.

If having to disable the driver signing option before the OS boots everytime is too annoying you can look into enabling test mode like the OP said.

I hope this helps someone somewhere!


----------



## rahan (Dec 8, 2015)

ZAudio2.dll works great on Dirt Rally, thanks really for this solution.

And to make it simple, don't try to copy folders from here to there or run .bat files.

Just copy edited .dll files to your windows sys32 or syswow64 directory depending on which version installed, and that's all!


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Dec 11, 2015)

Only problem left is getting MSI Nahimic working with headphones, as the driver is not compatible with Nahimic, seems limited to original drivers only.


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 11, 2015)

GunnzAkimbo said:


> Only problem left is getting MSI Nahimic working with headphones, as the driver is not compatible with Nahimic, seems limited to original drivers only.



yap ! I can confirm that and I think it has to do something with ENHANCEMENTS which conflicting with DTS/DDL so drop it its shit anyway . Creative Cinema 2 was way better and kill me if I know why msi shifted to that utterly stupid NAHIMIC crap


----------



## CarbonKid (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi there,

I decided to install this unlocked drivers, and used the A1 method. Everything was working fine and the games were outputting 5.1 to the receiver.

Except, the computer started to give me BSOD erros every few hours, does this happen to anyone? The windows dump, from the error, says the driver in fault was "ntoskrnl.exe" and caused by the adrees "ntoskrnl.exe +142460"


I've used the 2.79 drivers from realtek and the unlocked 2.75 A1


Can anyone help me?


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 11, 2015)

negative here!


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Dec 11, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> yap ! I can confirm that and I think it has to do something with ENHANCEMENTS which conflicting with DTS/DDL so drop it its shit anyway . Creative Cinema 2 was way better and kill me if I know why msi shifted to that utterly stupid NAHIMIC crap



It's very cheap i know, it's just the flat sound from headphones is mediocre without the slight tuning of nahimic.


----------



## ralfyguy (Dec 11, 2015)

I seem to have some problems every now and then. Occasionally when I set the output to digital/ DTS, the PC Master Volume does not change the volume. It also resets to 100% after each boot. The source of the media is not relevant as it does it anyway. Only after a few minutes playing with the PC Master volume and the output volume In the Realtek Audio Manager it starts behaving normally and the Realtel volume reacts with the PC Master volume. It also sometimes causes to loose audio altogether when playing video or audio with VLC, and when played with WMP, I get a prompt that the file cannot be played.
Only a reboot fixes it.
I would even go as far as saying that every time the PC boots it is a gamble whether the PC Master Volume is gonna work as intended. The audio will always play then at the 100% it always has at boot, but volume control is hit and miss.
I have also noticed that if the output is set to stereo only, then this problem does not occur.


----------



## Irenicus (Dec 12, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> yap ! I can confirm that and I think it has to do something with ENHANCEMENTS which conflicting with DTS/DDL so drop it its shit anyway . Creative Cinema 2 was way better and kill me if I know why msi shifted to that utterly stupid NAHIMIC crap


Creative cinema is a pseudo surround, not anything like DTS/DDL which is true surround


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 12, 2015)

Irenicus said:


> Creative cinema is a pseudo surround, not anything like DTS/DDL which is true surround



I know that , but is still better then Nahimic


----------



## PCGamerDR (Dec 12, 2015)

IhToN said:


> Hi guys, I've had to register the forum to ask you as I couldn't get anything to work.
> 
> Current SO: Windows 10 x64
> MoBo: GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 (rev. 1.3)
> ...



Press Win key+R and type winver, this unlock will only work on OS builds above 10586.11 as Microsoft fixed some surround audio issues with win10 with said build.


----------



## ralfyguy (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, I wish I had the coding knowledge to modify the latest driver filed. Until then I use it, because it gives me the functions I want.


----------



## ralfyguy (Dec 14, 2015)

what I meant was that I have installed the latest 7687 version from two days ago, but I have to use the 2.79/7541 dll to get DTS and DDL. I wjust wished I had the knowledge to unlock the latest dll as well.


----------



## PCGamerDR (Dec 14, 2015)

Irenicus said:


> What are you talking about? They work great. Why you feel you need to say something like this when you are completely and utterly wrong is beyond me,
> I have no issues with these, they work perfectly and haven't caused a single issue on my PC. They are neither broken nor outdated.
> I suspect many people here are audiophiles and gamers and most of us don't use windows 10 anyway, but your comment is still irrelevant.
> I'd like to know why you think these are broken? Are you annoyed because you couldn't figure out how to get them to work? That's my guess.



Mine's working 100% on win10 .


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 14, 2015)

there was a lot of sweat , testing , reinstalling , experimenting and all kind of efforts done to get this working by the creator of the post 2bad and bunch of other guys here lately  including me so Im happy to see that post gone . It works perfectly fine on W10 with explained methods .


----------



## knightvision (Dec 14, 2015)

is it also still working with the older 71, or 73 Dlls with A1 method i always used like in win 8.1 ?


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 17, 2015)

Here's my post with instructions on what's still working for me on TH2/10586

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-37#post-3360667

A warning to everyone though, I got a report from someone that there might be some new measures to potentially block it in the new (Fast Ring) Insider build, 11082.  I'm not using this build myself yet, but I'm trying to get more information on it.  Maybe it still works if done properly, I'm not sure.


----------



## ralfyguy (Dec 17, 2015)

Jgr9 said:


> Here's my post with instructions on what's still working for me on TH2/10586
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-37#post-3360667
> 
> A warning to everyone though, I got a report from someone that there might be some new measures to potentially block it in the new (Fast Ring) Insider build, 11082.  I'm not using this build myself yet, but I'm trying to get more information on it.  Maybe it still works if done properly, I'm not sure.


Perhaps the RltkAPO64.dll  from 2.79/7541 is getting too old for the newer drivers to be combined with. Like I said, I wish I had the knowledge to modify the latest ones.


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello folks just to share with you the latest Rtl driver I could find 7696 works perfectly fine on W 10 64 bit 10586.36 A1 method.
- I always use A1 methd
- I only use DTS I

I attend to try this on the latest  Insider build, 11082 however Im on SLOW ring and didn't get the offer yet . I also read about some problems in this build over Insider blog , folder/file base type which I dont like and dont really need so I believe once they sorted this thing out they may release it for the SLOW ring users and if the issue is resolved I possibly will give it a try .


----------



## ralfyguy (Dec 18, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> Hello folks just to share with you the latest Rtl driver I could find 7696 works perfectly fine on W 10 64 bit 10586.36 A1 method.
> - I always use A1 methd
> - I only use DTS I
> 
> I attend to try this on the latest  Insider build, 11082 however Im on SLOW ring and didn't get the offer yet . I also read about some problems in this build over Insider blog , folder/file base type which I dont like and dont really need so I believe once they sorted this thing out they may release it for the SLOW ring users and if the issue is resolved I possibly will give it a try .


Do you have any issues with the Windows Master Volume when in DTS mode? Mine is really sketchy, as it sometimes works and sometimes it doesn't. And it is really random as to whether it works or doesn't.
It always works when in Stereo Mode though. But as soon as I switch on DTS, I cannot adjust the volume anymore.


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 19, 2015)

well not like you describe , before I had issue that the volume was stuck on 100% and the slider didn't move at all, now it works and it works for quite some time now however if I adjust to lets say 85% after restart of the system it comes back to 100% . It doesn't disturb me as I keep my players ad 85% so the main output with 100% is perfectly fine .


----------



## Jackalito (Dec 19, 2015)

ralfyguy said:


> Perhaps the RltkAPO64.dll  from 2.79/7541 is getting too old for the newer drivers to be combined with. Like I said, I wish I had the knowledge to modify the latest ones.



I agree and that seems to be the case.



dvojinov said:


> Hello folks just to share with you the latest Rtl driver I could find 7696 works perfectly fine on W 10 64 bit 10586.36 A1 method.
> - I always use A1 methd
> - I only use DTS I



Lucky you, mate. I had been able to successfully install all the new drivers with the aforementioned A1 hack. However, I cannot install 7696. I get an error during driver installation and it just quits (and yes, of course, driver signature enforcement was disabled).







I'm not running RS1 Insider Build 11082, but my Windows 10 is up to date to version 10586.36. I don't know what the problem is, but it would be great if we could get more recent hacked dlls to do the trick.

Cheers!


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 19, 2015)

Jackalito said:


> I agree and that seems to be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iv got this error before there are some RTL driver relese which has some extra dolbyfeatures dont know what they are biger in size then the same standard revison which never gave me problems for example :

*Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) R2.8x (7673) + Dolby WHQL
Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) R2.8x (7647) + Dolby WHQL
Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) R2.8x (7640) + Dolby WHQL

Drivers like this gives me the same error as above however I never had problems with standard one 


*


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 19, 2015)

Im running the same W 10586.36. with modded 7696 without any problem DTS/DOLBY works fine , however I did manually uninstall older RTL drivers before I installed this one .


----------



## Rakshith (Dec 20, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> View attachment 70177 Im running the same W 10586.36. with modded 7696 without any problem DTS/DOLBY works fine , however I did manually uninstall older RTL drivers before I installed this one .


Can you tell me where you find the latest realtek modded 64bit driver? Like in your case 7696


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 20, 2015)

I downloaded the 7696 and modded my self with A1 method dll's as explained here in this forum .


----------



## happydix (Dec 21, 2015)

first i would like to thank you guys for sharing your tips and experiences here. i've also been trying to mix and match drivers and methods for the past few days after i upgraded to windows 10.
what worked for me is the realtek driver 7696 with r.279 unlocked drivers  / windows 10586.3


----------



## Fabiano (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you guys !

Working great on Rampage V Extreme + Now I can use my earforce DSS 1 again !


----------



## whoiscat (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi!

Thank you so much for all the great advice on this thread.
So far I've installed:
* 7673_PG436_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL
* Replaced sys folder dll with one from Modified 275 dll.rar
* The dlls from DTS_DDL_surround_FIX straight to sys folders
Fallout 4 works with DTS interactive and sounds beautiful. 

However I have a problem with Netflix/streaming in general with Chrome and Firefox. Everything is coming from right and left front speakers only. In my previous machine I had soundblaster x-fi titanium pcie card which enabled me to hear proper 5.1 DTS interactive from streams in Chrome using the --force-wave-audio flag.

I have windows 10 10586.36 and maximus viii hero motherboard

Any ideas how to proceed?


----------



## marko41297 (Dec 22, 2015)

I can't get this to work on Enterprise 2015 LTSB N (Build 10240).
I tried all methods and driver versions. No luck. Always failed to play test tone.
Everything worked fine in Windows 7.
Can you help me, please?


----------



## tsunami2311 (Dec 22, 2015)

dvojinov said:


> Well by this rate of success I thought it would be good to try the trick with the latest Realtek drivers available ,so far it seems to be this one 6.0.1.7661 but as Realtek releases drivers updates very frequent this may not be the latest in a few days or week however ..good news IT WORKS
> 
> However there is something that you have to pay *ATTENTION TO ! (DWORD)*
> 
> ...



I made an account to say THANKS! For 5 years i wonder WHY Optical out would only output 2 channel. then came across this, did as instructed and BAM DD/DTS both work threw Optical out now connect to my DA555ES.. IF the realtek drivers SUPPORT this why the hell are they locked? is no way of unlocking this via registry only? is replace files and doing the above the only way??


That 2 strikes for realtek audio

1st strike was 5 years worth of system lock up/freeze when ever i had Voice chat programs running with anything HW accleratated require me to disable HW accleration in firefox/java/flash etc  or any program using hw acc. every driver going back to 2009  suffered from this untill 2.75 driver which is suddenly start working correct.

2nd strike this whole Optical out is locked to 2 channels only in official releases....

Why is the function locked in Realtek offical drivers


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 22, 2015)

Because your motherboard doesn't have the license for it.


----------



## tsunami2311 (Dec 22, 2015)

so a new z170 mothboard would have the license for it??


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 22, 2015)

Depends on the manufacturer...


----------



## ralfyguy (Dec 22, 2015)

See, that is the problem I have. I was thinking about building me a new machine. I have no idea which mobo to get that has DTS and DDL out of the box. I don't need anything fancy, just want that function built in already.


----------



## tsunami2311 (Dec 22, 2015)

ASUS/MSI/ASROCK??

I will never buy another EVGA MB


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 23, 2015)

The webpages for the specific motherboards might say "Dolby"/"DTS."  Otherwise, you might have to look at the manuals, which is... silly.

My MSI doesn't have it (though some older ones did I believe).

I see DTS in the details of the ASUS ROG boards (just a random look-see).  I don't see it mentioned on the Pro Gaming boards.  I skipped out on the ASUS's because, at the time I built mine 4 years ago, there were reports of faulty/flaky ASUS boards for that generation.  Hopefully not the case to that extent anymore.


----------



## ralfyguy (Dec 23, 2015)

Well currently I still have that 2008 HP PC, this has a board from Asus. But it has the Bios from HP of course.


----------



## whoiscat (Dec 23, 2015)

whoiscat said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the great advice on this thread.
> So far I've installed:
> ...



I fixed my problem: I uninstalled the realtek drivers and installed the ones provided by ASUS on their website. Now everything works perfectly: netflix and youtube (upscale?) nicely to 5.1, games work too.


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 23, 2015)

About DTS implementation on Realtek boards , it actually depends more on the chip it self for example this one
http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=284

It clearly shows that ALC892-DTS-CG has DTS capability the rest comes then to the manufacturer or brand if they wiling to pay for licence or not ..or what we do here .
So,as you can see there are actually TWO type of  ALC892-CG & ALC892-DTS-CG so if you are unfortunate and got the first one aka  ALC892-CG on your mobo it is obviously that you will not get DTS working , some attention has to be payed to that as well.

People might say well I have ALC892 on board and I'm not able to get DTS working ??? not knowing that they have version of the chip which actually doesn't supported in first place , how to know which one you have..only by looking at the chip it self it should be written on it in full name and signature.

Both of them are able to do 5,1/ 7.1 but the CG is limited and not actually supporting DTS  

I have read somewhere they call their chips something like green and blue specification Its in essence the same chip however the green spec is actually  lower in capabilities or something similar If  I come across this again Ill post it here .

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/ALC892-CG_DataSheet_1.3.pdf

And some more bad news , apparently DTS is charging too much for licencing so the Brands & manufacturers of PC components basically avoid DTS and usually implement Dolby Digital Live or some other form of Dolby.


----------



## marko41297 (Dec 24, 2015)

marko41297 said:


> I can't get this to work on Enterprise 2015 LTSB N (Build 10240).
> I tried all methods and driver versions. No luck. Always failed to play test tone.
> Everything worked fine in Windows 7.
> Can you help me, please?



bump


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 24, 2015)

marko41297 said:


> bump



as this release is Business related I'm not sure it has the multimedia support like "normal" editions it may lack the support for 5.1 completely and as they are LTSB it means it will not receive updates on major scale . Bare in mind that just recent updated Windows 10 got the 5.1 support fixed .

found the differences between ALC chips it is in the PDF:

ALC892-CG - LQFP48 "Green" Package

ALC892-DTS-CG- ALC892-CG package/features and include DTS connect licence


----------



## edumariano (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Anyone got M1 Method working on Windows 10?

Hi again!!!

I believe I figured out... I tried to run the DSEO in compatibility mode (Windows 7), then restarted the computer, and its alive!!! 

Netflix working in Dolby Digital trought Opt-Out and games runing to... 
Kodi working fine in pass-through mode. 

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Pihto (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi friends!
Try to apply this patch to newest drivers. I made patch a long time ago, but it must to work properly till now.

Edit by moderator:
The ZIP archive uses password "realtek", because antivirus flags it otherwise.
We are unsure whether this file contains a trojan or not, please read the comments below


----------



## ralfyguy (Dec 28, 2015)

Pihto said:


> Hi friends!
> Try to apply this patch to newest drivers. I made patch a long time ago, but it must to work properly till now.


So you install the stock driver and then run this patch? What exactly does it do?
Or do you have to patch before install? Does it work on ANY driver package?
Could you please elaborate about the correct way to run this?

If this is what I think it is and it works like that, you sure deserve the Nobel Peace Prize my friend!


----------



## Pihto (Dec 29, 2015)

ralfyguy said:


> do you have to patch before install? Does it work on ANY driver package


Patch before install. It works on any driver package.))
This patch is based on A1 method (by 2bad). Also it automatically patch registry.
Nothing new, it's all previously known.


----------



## ralfyguy (Dec 30, 2015)

Pihto, this is awesome, thank you! Works like a charm!


----------



## Irenicus (Dec 31, 2015)

whoiscat said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the great advice on this thread.
> So far I've installed:
> ...


Turn Dolby Home Theatre on to get pseudo surround on Youtube vids etc


----------



## Irenicus (Dec 31, 2015)

tsunami2311 said:


> I made an account to say THANKS! For 5 years i wonder WHY Optical out would only output 2 channel. then came across this, did as instructed and BAM DD/DTS both work threw Optical out now connect to my DA555ES.. IF the realtek drivers SUPPORT this why the hell are they locked? is no way of unlocking this via registry only? is replace files and doing the above the only way??
> 
> 
> That 2 strikes for realtek audio
> ...


Optical is not limited to stereo with official drivers. I've been using unmodded drivers for years and optical works just fine for bitstream audio ie; watching movies using MPC-HC/AC3 encoder with passthrough for DTS and Dolby digital.

It's only for games (and other non bitstream sources) that 5.1 via optical doesn't work with official drivers, due to the way game audio is coded (or however you'd like to put it). DTS interactive and DDL circumvents that by encoding the analogue stream to digital. 

I agree though, it's a little low of them when the hardware is capable of doing it that these features are unavailable with the official drivers.


----------



## spoonhandle (Dec 31, 2015)

ralfyguy said:


> See, that is the problem I have. I was thinking about building me a new machine. I have no idea which mobo to get that has DTS and DDL out of the box. I don't need anything fancy, just want that function built in already.


I'm not aware of any motherboards that have DDL out of the box, honestly. Higher tier motherboards typically only have DTS:Connect from what I've seen.


----------



## ralfyguy (Dec 31, 2015)

spoonhandle said:


> I'm not aware of any motherboards that have DDL out of the box, honestly. Higher tier motherboards typically only have DTS:Connect from what I've seen.


So you're saying pretty much that what we have here with unlocked drivers, fully enabled, you can't buy anywhere with stock drivers installed?
On the other hand, since we have this unlocked driver, there is actually no point of trying to find it. I just get a board with Realtek Onboard Audio and use these drivers. It doesn't really matter anymore. LOL


----------



## ralfyguy (Jan 1, 2016)

Pihto said:


> Patch before install. It works on any driver package.))
> This patch is based on A1 method (by 2bad). Also it automatically patch registry.
> Nothing new, it's all previously known.


Observing the patcher, I noticed it says something about applying a registry fix. What does that part do?


----------



## Pihto (Jan 1, 2016)

ralfyguy said:


> What does that part do?


This will allow to use unsigned DLL files:
Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers (With Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive)


----------



## ralfyguy (Jan 1, 2016)

Pihto said:


> This will allow to use unsigned DLL files:
> Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers (With Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive)


Oh, it's that particular registry key, I know that one. I still have to apply that one manually. The patcher doesn't implement it. When I check the Registry after patching it isn't there. So I type it in again manually.

Edit: I tried it several times after several reboots. The dll gets patched, but the audio registry key does not get added.


----------



## Pihto (Jan 1, 2016)

ralfyguy said:


> but the audio registry key does not get added


Try to set UAC to minimal.


----------



## ralfyguy (Jan 1, 2016)

Pihto said:


> Try to set UAC to minimal.


Already have set to minimal. I could swear that it worked the first time I tried a couple of days ago...


----------



## dvojinov (Jan 1, 2016)

Comodo amd Chrom report it as malicious software , may be due to the nature of the exe , still I stay with manual mode


----------



## ralfyguy (Jan 1, 2016)

Pihto, I tried on a different Windows 10 machine and the Registry entry gets applied correctly there. Just not on mine. I don't understand that.

Actually it doesn'treally matter, because after patching and then installing the driver, the registry entry gets deleted anyways. After the subsequent reboot I had to always apply it again anyway and then reboot again.
I saved me a little reg file to apply it. For some reason my machine does not take this step from the patcher. The patcher always patches the dll just fine though.

Edit: I literally spent the afternoon to find out why the patcher cannot apply the registry fix anymore. I get no error message, patcher states that the fix was applied successfully.
I googled tons of stuff and tried different things, including permissions for the registry key, but nothing can make it work
I compared everything I could find with the other machine where it works, but I cannot find any differences. This really has me stumped now, what on earth could be wrong with my PC.
I know I can set it manually, I just want to understand what's going on.


----------



## Jackalito (Jan 4, 2016)

Has anyone tried to install the latest WHQL driver from Realtek (v77.08)?

Link: ftp://spcust:hwwk758z@ftp3.realtek.com.tw/../../Realtek/GeneralRelease/7708_PG438_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip


----------



## pipsn (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey guys,

can someone of you do a step-to-step instruction, how I unlock Realtek with a standard Windows 10 64Bit System? 
Works the file of Pihto fine? 
After that i can play Games with 5.1 Sound or just Movies in 5.1 ?
I did the instruction on page 1 a year ago and it worked fine. But now i updated to Windows 10 -.-

Greetings pipsn


----------



## spoonhandle (Jan 5, 2016)

ralfyguy said:


> Pihto, I tried on a different Windows 10 machine and the Registry entry gets applied correctly there. Just not on mine. I don't understand that.
> 
> Actually it doesn'treally matter, because after patching and then installing the driver, the registry entry gets deleted anyways. After the subsequent reboot I had to always apply it again anyway and then reboot again.
> I saved me a little reg file to apply it. For some reason my machine does not take this step from the patcher. The patcher always patches the dll just fine though.
> ...


Just curious, are you able to right click on the patch and run it in administrator mode? Does that make any difference for you? (I haven't attempted the patch yet myself.)


----------



## ralfyguy (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes, I tried the whole works. Perhaps it makes a difference that my machine is 64 bit and the other is 32 bit.


----------



## pipsn (Jan 5, 2016)

I do this steps:  Download the patch of Pihto and the latest Realtek Driver 6.0.1.7708 -> extract the Driver -> execute the patch -> patch the RltkAPO.dll and the RltkAPO64.dll of the extracted Driver-> install the Driver
Now i can switch the Dolby Home Theater in the Realtek HD Audio-Manager at Digital Output on and i can choose Dolby Digital Live in the Windows Sound menu.
But in games like Battlefield 4 i got no sound now, if i switch Dolby on -.-
Can someone help me?


----------



## ralfyguy (Jan 5, 2016)

spoonhandle said:


> Just curious, are you able to right click on the patch and run it in administrator mode? Does that make any difference for you? (I haven't attempted the patch yet myself.)


Another thing I've noticed if I run the application troubleshooter, it says that the app is incompatible. Must be a 64 bit problem maybe.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi guys!

I installed modded realtek drivers in the guide video on youtube: X-FI REALTEK MOD- BEST SURROUND SOUND EVER!
My problem is that i only get DTS over optical cable when i play test sounds under: 
Properties of realtek digital output / Supported formats / Test Sound 
My logitech speaker display shown DTS is active then (under the sound test) but when I go under DTS tab all exept DTS symmetry is grayed out.
When i use analog audio output i cant get DTS either
Can anyone help?


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 7, 2016)

Laurijan said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I installed modded realtek drivers in the guide video on youtube: X-FI REALTEK MOD- BEST SURROUND SOUND EVER!
> My problem is that i only get DTS over optical cable when i play test sounds under:
> ...



I got DTS working on Windows 10 Pro x64 with this guide: 







Downloaded offical driver and followed the guide - had to replace the sys file in safe mode since in normal mode is was locked


----------



## Gnashes (Jan 7, 2016)

This is likely going to sound a little silly,

I've put off updating Windows 7 since doing this fix about 6 months ago. If I allow Windows 7 to auto-update, will it affect that audio drivers at all and potentially cause me to have to re-perform the procedures in order to get back Realtek's options?


----------



## ralfyguy (Jan 7, 2016)

Possibly, perhaps not. If it's just a Windows 7 update, it won't overwrite the driver with an older version. If you update to Windows 10, there is no telling what it's gonna do.


----------



## perosmc (Jan 9, 2016)

Pihto said:


> Hi friends!
> Try to apply this patch to newest drivers. I made patch a long time ago, but it must to work properly till now.



that patch worked perfectly with 7711 drivers under windows 10 x64, great (alc1150) asus supremefx


----------



## Jackalito (Jan 9, 2016)

Just wanted to let you know that the aforementioned A1 hack keeps on working with latest Realtek WHQL drivers 6.0.1.7712.
Download link: http://necacom.net/index.php/realte...-definition-audio-hda-version-6-0-1-7712-whql


----------



## TechMSIPower (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello at all.
If anyone could help me I'll be very pleased 

I have bought a MSI GE62 2QF laptop (Windows 8.1 Pro x64), and as the official information it has a 4.1 sound system (4 front speakers + 1 subwoofer), but I couldn't make work properly yet.
I can't open (never) the Realtek HD Audio Manager. Every time I try to do that, from the installation directory (......64.exe) it dosesn't open.
I had already tried the software they recommend (Nahimic and Sound Blaster Cinema 2), but no one recognized the 4.1 speakers, and the sound just plays equal by every speaker. Included by subwoofer.
I also, tried to install several diferents drivers versions of realtek, but nothing happens.

If you need information about the laptop:
- http://es.msi.com/product/notebook/GE62-2QF-Apache-Pro.html#hero-overview
- Realtek ALC892 (onboard)


----------



## davidm71 (Jan 10, 2016)

Is the Pihto file a virus?? Norton is telling me its a trojan??


----------



## spoonhandle (Jan 13, 2016)

davidm71 said:


> Is the Pihto file a virus?? Norton is telling me its a trojan??



It's probably just flagging it as such since it is a random .exe file. However, I wouldn't ever condone running random .exe files either.


----------



## ralfyguy (Jan 14, 2016)

It is not harmful. At least not on my PC.


----------



## pinki12 (Jan 14, 2016)

Can someone upload the R2.79 Unlocked dll ?
Because this link is down:http://rghost.net/6RfCvqBY9

*Thank You*


----------



## Filipe de Almeida Santos (Jan 14, 2016)

Please to post a R2.79 Unlocked version dll for windows 7, I'm not finding it anywhere.
And one more question.
The digital dolby dts and operate using the P2 cable?


----------



## Irenicus (Jan 15, 2016)

Gnashes said:


> This is likely going to sound a little silly,
> 
> I've put off updating Windows 7 since doing this fix about 6 months ago. If I allow Windows 7 to auto-update, will it affect that audio drivers at all and potentially cause me to have to re-perform the procedures in order to get back Realtek's options?


One should never leave auto-updates on in windows (any version).  Especially if you're a gamer, but in any case it's just not a good idea to leave Windows Update and BITS on. Turn both those services off! Past SP1 there's nothing you really need to update and drivers should always be updated manually.



davidm71 said:


> Is the Pihto file a virus?? Norton is telling me its a trojan??


Cracks/Modified exe files and drivers are often detected as false positives with AV software. 
Having said that I have to say this:
Norton is a pile of poop. Remove that crap ASAP. No savvy technophile would ever use that bloatware. I don't even run ANY anti-virus software on my PC because frankly it's not needed. Although I am VERY picky and careful about what I download and know what to avoid. But if you want decent AV software, pretty much anything BUT norton is good. Kaspersky is probably the one I'd go with


----------



## pipsn (Jan 15, 2016)

I tried the newest R2.79 v.7541 with replacing the RltkAPO64.dll with the R2.75 A1 unlock file before install the R2.79 driver.  
Now i got the options to switch Dolby Digital on, but when i switch it on, there is no Sound anymore until i restart the computer.
Looking for the R2.79 unlock file too


----------



## pinki12 (Jan 15, 2016)

Come on guys. 
Can someone please upload the A1 R2.79 unlock dll please on http://www.zippyshare.com/
or somewhere else ?
We all need this file and it was deleted.


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Jan 16, 2016)

pinki12 said:


> Come on guys.
> Can someone please upload the A1 R2.79 unlock dll please on http://www.zippyshare.com/
> or somewhere else ?
> We all need this file and it was deleted.



Realtek R2.79 - A1-M1

http://www5.zippyshare.com/v/2Hs1jbby/file.html


----------



## Filipe de Almeida Santos (Jan 16, 2016)

[QUOTE = "snc.cml, pós: 3402522, membro: 152.532"] Realtek R2.79 - A1-M1

http://www5.zippyshare.com/v/2Hs1jbby/file.html [/ QUOTE]
It is possible to use the Dolby Digital and DTS to the stereo output (headphone)?


----------



## Irenicus (Jan 17, 2016)

Filipe de Almeida Santos said:


> [QUOTE = "snc.cml, pós: 3402522, membro: 152.532"] Realtek R2.79 - A1-M1
> 
> http://www5.zippyshare.com/v/2Hs1jbby/file.html [/ QUOTE]
> It is possible to use the Dolby Digital and DTS to the stereo output (headphone)?


Absolutely no point in doing that. DDL And DTS are 5.1


----------



## Spikecast (Jan 18, 2016)

Got my 2.79 drivers working in Windows 10, thanks guys


----------



## Jackalito (Jan 18, 2016)

Neither A1 nor M1 hack works with Windows 10 RS1 11099 build.


----------



## rahan (Jan 18, 2016)

Guys please help me with this one, it's about DWORD;

Everything was working fine till last week, after some windows update 5.1 stopped working so i cleaned everything and applied A1 method, the problem is after putting DWORD and restart windows it disappears in the registry so there is no sound from any speaker. How can i make it stay?


----------



## itachimendes (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi there!
I Need Help
I`d try everything described here, but still no luck:
icons in panel appear (DDL, DTSI) but no sound when i play

-OS Windows 10 Pro x64 build 10586
-Mobo GA-Z68 MA-D2H-B3 (ALC889)
- HD Audio Codec Hardware ID:   ( HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_1458A002 )

- HD Audio Controller Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0A&SUBSYS_26823842&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0A&SUBSYS_26823842
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0A&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0A&CC_0403

- HD Audio Controller Hardware ID 2:
 PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_05
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_A0021458
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&CC_0403


----------



## itachimendes (Jan 19, 2016)

Filipe de Almeida Santos said:


> Please to post a R2.79 Unlocked version dll for windows 7, I'm not finding it anywhere.
> And one more question.
> The digital dolby dts and operate using the P2 cable?



only s/pdfi


----------



## pipsn (Jan 19, 2016)

@*itachimendes​*
Did You used the Realtek R2.79 - A1-M1 Hack from this Link? Or the old one from Page1?
http://www5.zippyshare.com/v/2Hs1jbby/file.html
I used the old one R2.73 first and it looked simular like at you and i got no Sound. 
With Windows 10 Home 64 Bit, the new R.279 A1 Hack and the newest driver it works great


----------



## mrcheerios (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello, sort of related sort of not...

I recently built a pc with a asus a68hm plus motherboard and purchased a s/pdif wire and back plate and connected it to the s/pdif out on the motherboard. Realtek will not pick this up and all I see is realtek device but it does not say optical like it does on my laptop!! I've updated the drivers to no avail. Oddly enough, the only time I was able to see an optical device was after I dloaded the updated realtek drivers and it uninstalled the old ones before installing the new. Before it installed the new drivers the pc rebooted and the windows drivers were temporarily installed before the new realtek ones were. I could clearly see it there so I stopped the installation of the new realtek drivers but I couldn't get any sound! I then let the new updated drivers continue (for the second time) and the optical device disappears! Anyway, I'm using it as a music server and my DAC inputs on ly optical.

Thanks!


----------



## dotidio (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello iam trying days to fix my computer sound but i cant!!i read almost all 49 pages here i have try many possible ways and still not good. i will explain what i have and what i want to do:
i have win 10 10586.63 vers
motherboard gigabyte z170x gaming 3 with Realtek® ALC1150 codec
pioneer amplifier vsx 416 .Suports windows and optical spdif
i did the method M1 from the video here: 







and here is the results :
on audio divices i have  the setting : DTS interactive 5.1 surround
on realtek hd audio manager i have not only 2 stereo choices
and at Dolby/dts settings it says DTS NEO : Pc works under quadraphonic  5.1, 7.1 etc.
What i can do to fix this couse my main use of this pc is gaming!!!!
and at games only stereo over spdif not 5.1 surround.
i only have 5.1 over analog cables pcm..
please help me with your experience and you   knowledge!


----------



## Irenicus (Jan 22, 2016)

dotidio said:


> Hello iam trying days to fix my computer sound but i cant!!i read almost all 49 pages here i have try many possible ways and still not good. i will explain what i have and what i want to do:
> i have win 10 10586.63 vers
> motherboard gigabyte z170x gaming 3 with Realtek® ALC1150 codec
> pioneer amplifier vsx 416 .Suports windows and optical spdif
> ...


It's hard to knwo your exact issue. Make sure have a look at my posts as I posted about how to fix surround/5.1 for gaming with these drivers.


----------



## dotidio (Jan 22, 2016)

Irenicus said:


> It's hard to knwo your exact issue. Make sure have a look at my posts as I posted about how to fix surround/5.1 for gaming with these drivers.


i already done that irenicus!


----------



## dotidio (Jan 22, 2016)

i fixed it guys!atlast afte so many days!!!


----------



## ralfyguy (Jan 22, 2016)

How did you fix it?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 22, 2016)

Reposting a link to my instructions again.  Works with th2/10586.  But be aware that there have been reports that Microsoft might have broken it again in newer builds.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-37#post-3360667

*FAQ:*

Note that you most likely have to re-apply these modifications after major Windows 10 updates.

The test tone will be stereo (probably).  If you see Dolby and DTS listed in the advanced drop-down, you did it correctly.  If you don't get an error while playing the test tone, even if the test tone only does stereo, it's probably working.

The modifications appearing in the advanced Playback Device properties, but not appearing in the Realtek Audio Manager is normal.

If it is still not working in some specific games like Witcher 3, Fallout, and maybe Ubisoft games, search for Witcher 3 Realtek surround sound fix on google for those fix files (after getting these modified drivers to work successfully in other things)  The files work across multiple games (but might still not work for Ubisoft games).  Your success across different games may vary.


----------



## knightvision (Jan 24, 2016)

damn! that you guys still use windows 10!  what a shit os! i stay with 8.1 no problems, no automatic builds or other stupid things! dx12 or not!


----------



## GeLork (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello
If I buy this sound card http://www.soundblaster.com/products/sound-blaster-z.aspx

Can I get Dolby Digital Live with no problems on windows 10? Interested in these games Witcher 3, Fallout 4, and many others.
I am wondering if the problem does not apply, with 10 windows and a separate sound card. I mean the problem with Dolby DIGITAL left.


----------



## dvojinov (Jan 25, 2016)

GeLork said:


> Hello
> If I buy this sound card http://www.soundblaster.com/products/sound-blaster-z.aspx
> 
> Can I get Dolby Digital Live with no problems on windows 10? Interested in these games Witcher 3, Fallout 4, and many others.
> I am wondering if the problem does not apply, with 10 windows and a separate sound card. I mean the problem with Dolby DIGITAL left.



Absolutely it should work its a helluva hardware , DTS & DOLBY ENCODING supported and within tech.spec

Speaker/Headphone Switch:Software Controlled
Dolby Digital Live:Encoding
DTS Connect:Encoding
Upmixing of Stereo to Multi-Channels:SBX Surround
DTS & Dolby Digital Decoding via Cyberlink PowerDVD Download:via 3rd party software download
Scout Mode™:Yes
EAX:EAX 5.0 HD
Max.No. of 3D Voices:128
ASIO:ASIO 2.0 support at 
16-bit/44.1kHz 
16-bit/48kHz 
24-bit/44.1kHz 
24-bit/48kHz 
24-bit/96kHz 
with direct monitoring


----------



## dvojinov (Jan 25, 2016)

have to admit I envy you  but as I have a gaming laptop....no chance here


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 25, 2016)

Here's wht Mine looks like at the moment (running SPDIF to receiver and the receiver recognizes the signal in dts format too), would there be a benefit in my case to do this "unlock" or is it already fully unlocked in my case (I normally run my rigs through my receiver too)


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'd assume it's working for you.  I doubt unlocking will currently make any difference.


----------



## dvojinov (Jan 25, 2016)

agreed


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 25, 2016)

ok wasn't sure if there were more options in the unlock, and yes it's working great as this is the driver set that came w/ my R5E


----------



## Nando14sunny (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello all,

I've got a Problem:

OS: Win10 x64
Chip: ALC892

I tried many unlocked drivers (>10) and every time, when it seems to work (DDL is choosable), Windows isn't able to play a Test Sound (or others).


Which Driver would you recommend, that you know it works on Win10 x64?


(I'm very Sorry for my bad English xD)


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm assuming you tried 2.79 with the 2.75 modified dll from my link and instructions from above?  Are you on the 10586 Windows 10 build?


----------



## Nando14sunny (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes I tried it just now and after the full process the Realtek Settings are unchanged :/

My Build is 10586.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 26, 2016)

Do you have DTS and Dolby in the list under Advanced in the Realtek Optical playback device (not the Realtek Audio Manager)?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 26, 2016)

I can say don't up to build 11099 or 11102 if you have the option, wifi adapter issues (Broadcom ac not compatible for some odd reason) haven't noticed any other issues with audio yet


----------



## Nando14sunny (Jan 26, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Do you have DTS and Dolby in the list under Advanced in the Realtek Optical playback device (not the Realtek Audio Manager)?


No i don't have :/


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 27, 2016)

Did you have them before?  If you don't after correctly applying it, then something else is wrong.  What that would be, I couldn't say.


----------



## itachimendes (Jan 28, 2016)

pipsn said:


> @
> *itachimendes*​Did You used the Realtek R2.79 - A1-M1 Hack from this Link? Or the old one from Page1?
> http://www5.zippyshare.com/v/2Hs1jbby/file.html
> I used the old one R2.73 first and it looked simular like at you and i got no Sound.
> With Windows 10 Home 64 Bit, the new R.279 A1 Hack and the newest driver it works great



Thx  
But my HD crashed ... when I get a new , will test this 279 .


----------



## Snk3 (Jan 29, 2016)

dotidio said:


> i fixed it guys!atlast afte so many days!!!



Why don't you tell us how do you got your trouble fixed? I guess it would be useful for many other users.


----------



## Audiolicious (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm dual-booting Windows 10 and 7. I have this notebook: HP Envy15 ah151sa:

http://www8.hp.com/uk/en/products/l...32705&jumpid=reg_r1002_uken_c-001_title_r0001







It has Bang and Olufsen speakers (2) plus subwoofer. I think the audio is very good in general and the surround sound, but bass is miserable - despite the subwoofer. My previous notebook with Dolby audio sounded magnificent, without fancy Bang & Olufsen or subwoofer. I've tried disabling the audio compression through the software, but that doesn't help a lot.











I've tried Realtek drivers 2.79 with M1 and the results:

1) I think there's some extra bass, but not much.
2) In the audio properties tab, now a Dolby tab appears, with only box that can be ticked for virtual surround sound. It seems to have no effect, or I can't detect it.
3) When changing sample and bit depth in the audio properties box, with the modified driver installed, the only combination that sounds OK is 24-bit at 44k. Noramlly, I can switch between them up to 24-bit at 192k and that improves the sound.
4) Without this driver, plugging in headphones seems to disable audio compression and bass improves considerably. With this driver, there is a tremendous (but noisy) addition to bass.
5) There is no Realtek HD icon in the tray (if there's supposed to be) or in the Control Panel. The Bang & Olufsen icon is still there though.

This doesn't seem like how it's supposed to work out. What could be wrong?


----------



## ozzyneil (Jan 31, 2016)

Same issue as Audiolicious above, I can choose dolby digital live which is great but it doesnt sound like 5.1, just stereo.when i do a test in sound properties it only does 2 chimes, one left one right. no surround or subwoofer.

i'm running windows 8.1


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 31, 2016)

Again, the test sound will be stereo.  As long as it plays and doesn't error, you can ignore that it's stereo.  

DDL is for upscaling stereo to surround speakers.  Some sources it functions, some it does not.  

You need to go to your Realtek Optical output device in its properties, advanced tab, and look for Dolby and DTS.  (Not the Realtek Audio Manager)  But again, the test tone will be stereo.  

Test it out in a movie or game that has a surround sound option.  (Avoid Ubisoft, Witcher, and maybe Bethesda games to test until you also apply the further fix I mentioned before because they probably still won't work without the additional fix.)


----------



## Irenicus (Feb 3, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Again, the test sound will be stereo.  As long as it plays and doesn't error, you can ignore that it's stereo.
> 
> DDL is for upscaling stereo to surround speakers.  Some sources it functions, some it does not.
> 
> ...



DDL works not only on stereo sources but also games with 5.1 that work natively with analog


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Feb 4, 2016)

Installed my X-Fi Titanium HD and it's so straight forward for DTS.
Shame that Realtek doesn't just enable the option by default, you'd think a large company would easily purchase the rights... acting like a mom and pop company by not doing it.


----------



## Irenicus (Feb 5, 2016)

GunnzAkimbo said:


> Installed my X-Fi Titanium HD and it's so straight forward for DTS.
> Shame that Realtek doesn't just enable the option by default, you'd think a large company would easily purchase the rights... acting like a mom and pop company by not doing it.


They have the rights, it simply means the motherboard or sound card  you have doesn't.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 5, 2016)

Irenicus said:


> They have the rights, it simply means the motherboard or sound card  you have doesn't.



Absolutely correct , I was researching this mater a lot and yes its DTS who is charging a hell lot for the licences Dolby is much more friendly in this regard so the majority of manufactures of sound cards and equipment like mobos with integrated sound chip on it are licensing Dolby . The story with Realtek however is , they producing the  sound chip with capabilities , so they do not license Dolby or DTS they just do capable hardware and is up to the manufacturer who is using the chip on board to either license Dolby , DTS or both. This is why we are doing this workaround here to  cheat and get DTS working. And it may not last for long . so far I found out only PREMIUM models of sound cards , motherboards are rewarded with licenses for both DTS and Dolby and it works straight away.


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 5, 2016)

dvojinov said:


> so far I found out only PREMIUM models of sound cards , motherboards are rewarded with licenses for both DTS and Dolby and it works straight away.



Yeah, that's pretty much how it's going lately....  A little surprised that Dolby is charging less than DTS, though, if that's true.


----------



## Irenicus (Feb 7, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much how it's going lately....  A little surprised that Dolby is charging less than DTS, though, if that's true.


How much less? DTS is better so it makes sense that it's more expensive.


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 7, 2016)

I agree, but I'm pretty sure Dolby has been the more dominant format for a long time.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 7, 2016)

yeah I agree Dolby is more dominant and good part of it goes to the handy licensing policy they have toward retailers , looks like cheep advertising to me but this is how it is . I find DTS much better  more dynamic , more precise when it comes to sound distribution throughout channels . Also Dolby for some reason use only 16 bit audio while DTS 24bit at least what we have mostly on our pc/laptop systems , Dolby Ture HD is able to do 24bit/96Khz however I dont know in this moment if there is any sound card , or sound chip who is able to do it even the most powerful Creative card Blaster ZXR still is Dolby Digital Live which is 16 bit . It may be that Dolby hands out DDL for free and actually charge TRUE HD like DTS , but this is only my suspicion.


----------



## Sesshomaru99 (Feb 8, 2016)

I just wanted to say thanks to 2bad and all the recent posters in this thread. I was able to get this working on a Gigabyte UD3P X-99 with the Realtek 1150 HD codec. It took me a bit to get it to work, until I came across this post by PGGamerDR:



PCGamerDR said:


> Press Win key+R and type winver, this unlock will only work on OS builds above 10586.11 as Microsoft fixed some surround audio issues with win10 with said build.



I was trying to get this working using Windows 10240, once I updated to the lastest version of 10586 it worked correctly right away. I personally followed the instructions in the readme in the download for the a1 method that came with the hacked .dll and .sys files. Thanks again for all who have contributed to this great project!


----------



## Irenicus (Feb 11, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> I agree, but I'm pretty sure Dolby has been the more dominant format for a long time.


That may be, however if you're an audiophile you know DTS is much better when it's available but this may only apply to movies/DVDs/Blu-Rays, not necessarily DDL vs DTS Interactive. Still, I stick with DTS 



dvojinov said:


> yeah I agree Dolby is more dominant and good part of it goes to the handy licensing policy they have toward retailers , looks like cheep advertising to me but this is how it is . I find DTS much better  more dynamic , more precise when it comes to sound distribution throughout channels . Also Dolby for some reason use only 16 bit audio while DTS 24bit at least what we have mostly on our pc/laptop systems , Dolby Ture HD is able to do 24bit/96Khz however I dont know in this moment if there is any sound card , or sound chip who is able to do it even the most powerful Creative card Blaster ZXR still is Dolby Digital Live which is 16 bit . It may be that Dolby hands out DDL for free and actually charge TRUE HD like DTS , but this is only my suspicion.


Any realtek is capable of 24bit/96khz. But on the fly with DDL or DTS not sure


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 11, 2016)

yes as soon it does DTS Interactive which automatically is 24bit/96 khz


----------



## Veky (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello everyone

I have Realtek ALC892 and with this driver *"GAMESPIRIT Win7_Win8 R2.71 x64" *i have SRS ,DTS,DDL etc but all I need is SRS and with *Unlocked R 2.79 driver *i have all that DD things that i dont need but i dont have SRS.
Is there any newer version of driver apart 2.71 that have unlocked SRS?

EDIT:I have only speakers connected analog so i dont need all that Dolby modern stuff


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 11, 2016)

dvojinov said:


> yes as soon it does DTS Interactive which automatically is 24bit/96 khz



Well, technically, DTS Interactive 5.1 is only 48kHz 24 bit.  I think you can only get more khz out of it if it's stereo.  You'd need HDMI, or something else better than optical, to get higher quality audio with surround.  But of course, it's probably coming from your CPU or GPU at that point anyways.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 11, 2016)

Well on my old Logitech Z5500 the LCD reads DTS 24/96 when DTS Interactive is engaged while DDL shows 48/16 .The pod is set in diagnostics mode so it reads the stream . It was connected via TOS .


----------



## ralfyguy (Feb 11, 2016)

I have DTS 24/96 test files that play just fine.


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 11, 2016)

ralfyguy said:


> I have DTS 24/96 test files that play just fine.



Surround?  And but do they actually play through your receiver (or whatever) in 96...  Could still be compressed or downgraded unless you have proof.  But whatever, I'm not a full expert anyways.


----------



## ralfyguy (Feb 11, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Surround?  And but do they actually play through your receiver (or whatever) in 96...  Could still be compressed or downgraded unless you have proof.  But whatever, I'm not a full expert anyways.


When I play the file, the receiver shows 96/24 DTS on the display. It is a Pioneer VSX-815. My Audio Codec is ALC-888S.


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 11, 2016)

idk....  Wait a minute... you aren't "ralfidude" right?....


----------



## ralfyguy (Feb 11, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> idk....  Wait a minute... you aren't "ralfidude" right?....


Ralfyguy


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 11, 2016)

lol dang, then nvm... lol


----------



## Irenicus (Feb 12, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Well, technically, DTS Interactive 5.1 is only 48kHz 24 bit.  I think you can only get more khz out of it if it's stereo.  You'd need HDMI, or something else better than optical, to get higher quality audio with surround.  But of course, it's probably coming from your CPU or GPU at that point anyways.


That's correct. My receiver is 96khz capable but that only works in stereo.



ralfyguy said:


> I have DTS 24/96 test files that play just fine.


they get resampled to 48khz. 96khz is stereo only


----------



## Veky (Feb 13, 2016)

Veky said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have Realtek ALC892 and with this driver *"GAMESPIRIT Win7_Win8 R2.71 x64" *i have SRS ,DTS,DDL etc but all I need is SRS and with *Unlocked R 2.79 driver *i have all that DD things that i dont need but i dont have SRS.
> Is there any newer version of driver apart 2.71 that have unlocked SRS?
> ...


Anyone,please?


----------



## Peterson (Feb 14, 2016)

dotidio said:


> Hello iam trying days to fix my computer sound but i cant!!i read almost all 49 pages here i have try many possible ways and still not good. i will explain what i have and what i want to do:
> i have win 10 10586.63 vers
> motherboard gigabyte z170x gaming 3 with Realtek® ALC1150 codec
> pioneer amplifier vsx 416 .Suports windows and optical spdif
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------
Man Many THX Video Post! Work 100% 5.1 DDL Digital OutputWith HTB,  on W10 x64 , Asrock 990FX Killer - ALC1150


----------



## RockLoi (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey guys, I used to use this fix a lot with my Gigabyte P67 motherboard but then Windows 10 started supporting DDLive natively all of a sudden so haven't needed to for a couple years.

Unfortunately I've just upgraded my machine and I have a MSI Z170A Gaming M5 motherboard - and the default audio drivers have absolutely zero settings for Optical output. I used Pihto's patch (thanks buddy) with the A1 dll file and the lastest drivers from Realtek. Had a bit of trouble replacing the dll in System32 but restarted in safe mode and was able to, and woop the option for Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive (what is this) and DD Connect (what is this) are in the MSI skinned Realtek sound utility. Unfortunately the setting doesn't work. Games produce no sound, YouTube videos will fail to load with it enabled and occasionally Windows will ask me to disable enhancements on the Optical output device since it's causing problems.

Have I done something wrong or does this mean that my motherboard simply isn't _physically_ capable of DDL? What are my options? Do I have to use _more_ cables for analog and keep switching back and forth on my receiver? I can't find any sound cards online that seem to support it that aren't hundreds of pounds. I almost feel like exchanging my motherboard but that's no small thing.

It feels like sound on PCs is going backwards, surely loads of people want Digital surround on their PCs like we can so easily on consoles???


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 20, 2016)

I've got an MSI from a few years ago.  What Windows 10 build are you on?  And you shouldn't really be using the Realtek Audio Manager, or the one that MSI skinned.  You should be using the playback device properties to change settings instead of that application.

Also, instead of the drivers from the MSI website, try the R2.79 drivers from the Realtek website along with the modified dll (from 2.75 or newer probably).  And things might get renamed around a bit from what you were used to on the Gigabyte.  Use the playback device settings instead of the Realtek/MSI application.  Make sure you're choosing optical and go to advanced.  If it worked, you'll have Dolby and DTS in that dropdown.  Also, to the left the advanced tab should probably be a Dolby tab.  You can try checking that as well.

If it didn't work at all (like you don't have those options at all), did you do the registry edit?  Did you check to see if the modified dll was unblocked in its properties? (may or may not appear)

Here were my instructions and dll that still work for me.  But some people have reported that things might have been broken again in newer builds from the Windows Insider Fast Ring.
But also, you have to re-apply this modification for every new build anyways, just fyi.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-37#post-3360667


----------



## har02052 (Feb 21, 2016)

So I have a 64 bit Windows 7 machine with a GA-F2A88XN-WIFI mobo with a Realtek ALC892 audio chipset. I just hooked up my surround sound speakers directly to the SPDIF/optical output on the mobo. When I go into the sound properties, I can test that the speakers can handle Dolby Digital and DTS. I hear sounds from each of the 5 channels and I know that it is working because the speaker has a display that lights up and shows that the source is either Dolby Digital or DTS. My problem is that when I watch a DVD or Blu-ray, this light does not show up and it is obvious that a true surround sound experience is not happening. Do I need to install these hacked drivers? Or is it something else in my setup that I need to fix?


----------



## Irenicus (Feb 21, 2016)

Laurijan said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I installed modded realtek drivers in the guide video on youtube: X-FI REALTEK MOD- BEST SURROUND SOUND EVER!
> My problem is that i only get DTS over optical cable when i play test sounds under:
> ...


DTS is a digital bistream requiring a compatible receiver and uniquely outputs via digital signal  ie coax or optical


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 21, 2016)

har02052 said:


> So I have a 64 bit Windows 7 machine with a GA-F2A88XN-WIFI mobo with a Realtek ALC892 audio chipset. I just hooked up my surround sound speakers directly to the SPDIF/optical output on the mobo. When I go into the sound properties, I can test that the speakers can handle Dolby Digital and DTS. I hear sounds from each of the 5 channels and I know that it is working because the speaker has a display that lights up and shows that the source is either Dolby Digital or DTS. My problem is that when I watch a DVD or Blu-ray, this light does not show up and it is obvious that a true surround sound experience is not happening. Do I need to install these hacked drivers? Or is it something else in my setup that I need to fix?



Try seeing if the DVD has an audio options menu.  Also, if you're using VLC player, there's a chance that it could require some special configuration.


----------



## har02052 (Feb 21, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Try seeing if the DVD has an audio options menu.  Also, if you're using VLC player, there's a chance that it could require some special configuration.


I was using PowerDVD12 for the bluray movie.


----------



## Irenicus (Feb 21, 2016)

har02052 said:


> I was using PowerDVD12 for the bluray movie.


Use something better. Kodi works very well but I have been using MediaPlayerClassic Home cinema/K-Lite Codec pack for years, far better than VLC in my opinion and is easy to setup/use. You simply have to setup AC3 encoder to use passthrough and enable the formats your receiver is capable of. In any media program you have to ensure you are setting your options correctly ie SPDIF/Passthrough enabled etc (Kodi has these options in audio settings (advance/expert) ). But these drivers are not for DD/DTS in movies, but for encoding what's usually analog output to digital (mostly for games, personally anyway), so these drivers do not change anything in that regard.


----------



## har02052 (Feb 21, 2016)

Irenicus said:


> Use something better. Kodi works very well but I have been using MediaPlayerClassic Home cinema/K-Lite Codec pack for years, far better than VLC in my opinion and is easy to setup/use. You simply have to setup AC3 encoder to use passthrough and enable the formats your receiver is capable of. In any media program you have to ensure you are setting your options correctly ie SPDIF/Passthrough enabled etc (Kodi has these options in audio settings (advance/expert) ). But these drivers are not for DD/DTS in movies, but for encoding what's usually analog output to digital, so these drivers do not change anything in that regard.


ok gotcha.


----------



## wex101 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

So firstly, thank you for awesome instructions. I've been running the hacked drivers on Windows 8 for some time now and have them working on my windows 10 machine.  I have a weird issue going on that never was a problem when the pc was on Windows 8. My pc volume control now does not control my rear speakers, only my center ones. I can have my pc volume down to one, in which case the volume out of the rear speakers only will be plenty loud to whatever they are set to by the sound system remote. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 22, 2016)

I think that may be a bug reported on Windows 10.  Try checking the balance in the Levels tab of the output device properties.  Maybe those will work, but idk.

Mine are always maxed anyways and I just use the dial on my receiver.


----------



## wex101 (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow so it most definitely is a bug.  When looking at my balances, pressing volume up moves the 5 bar straight to 100 and I have no control of that bar while the others move as they should.  Unfortunately I don't have the option of using my spear's volume control and need to use the pc control.


----------



## JunkyPonY (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello,
I unlocked my driver on win10 64bit using this method. It worked fine, but now my volume is stuck at 100. I cant lower it, i only have the choice beetween 0 and 100, anything in beetween just does nothing. Any ideas as how to fix this ?

Edit: Issue fixed by changing sound to default quality then back to dolby 5.1


----------



## gndnrj (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello, i am a new member, it is a very good job JGR9

I understand, you use power DVD for look movie in 5.1 and AIMP for music in 5.1 and for the game you use XAudio2

What do you use for surfing web and youtube in 5.1 ?

In the past i me rember i use SRS Audio Sandbox for convert stereo in 5.1 for all sound in windows, actually doesn't exist a new software for windows 10 ?

I use windows 10 x64 with your method A1

No news of windows or realtek for new update without methode A1 ??


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 25, 2016)

I use VLC player for DVD stuff (not that I use DVDs much anymore...), but also my music sometimes.

Youtube does not support 5.1.  Try the Dolby tab in your output device properties.  That might work in some situations, but probably not all.  I guess that would also be your replacement for SRS (in the cases that it works) unless your receiver also has the ability to upscale/speaker fill from stereo to surround.

If your official motherboard/computer drivers do not have the Dolby/DTS licenses, then you will never get Dolby/DTS capability without this modification.  But if it does, it seems like Microsoft still has some bugs to work out.


----------



## gndnrj (Feb 26, 2016)

If i buy a sound card
What is the best in first price for my 5.1in S/PDIF
Asus or creative ?
The different sound between Realtek HD audio is these card is important ?
these card convert stereo youtube, chrome, firefox.. in 5.1 ?(upmix)

*Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe*

Carte son Core3D - Fonctionne avec le processeur audio et vocal multi-cur révolutionnaire Sound Core3D™ - Technologies THX® TruStudio Pro™ - Technologie d'optimisation de la qualité et de la clarté de la voix CrystalVoice™- Ampli casque de 600 ohms - Scout Mode™ - 5.1 canaux - Rapport signal/bruit 102dB

*Asus XONAR DGX PCI Express 5.1*

Carte son PCI Express 5.1 - Chipset C-Media CMI8786 High-Definition Sound Processor (Max. 96KHz/24bit) - Sorties audio 3x 3.5mm RCA jack (1x RCA / 1x S/PDIF / 1x Front-Panel) - Technologie GX2.5 Gaming Audio Engine, VocalFX, FlexBass, Xear 3D™ Virtual Speaker Shifter


----------



## Maegirom (Feb 26, 2016)

Greets. I wonder if a dolby decoder like this: would work in order to get real 5.1 in games through my optical out (Asus P6x58D premium mobo with Realtek ALC889)

If this works I think I'll prefer it since this gadgect (If I'm correct) will decode and convert the signal from my optical output to an 5.1 analog set (5 rca outputs). In this way I'll be able to use a cheaper 5.1 speaker set with no optical input. Am I correct or just a dreamer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 26, 2016)

Maegirom said:


> Greets. I wonder if a dolby decoder like this: would work in order to get real 5.1 in games through my optical out (Asus P6x58D premium mobo with Realtek ALC889)
> 
> If this works I think I'll prefer it since this gadgect (If I'm correct) will decode and convert the signal from my optical output to an 5.1 analog set (5 rca outputs). In this way I'll be able to use a cheaper 5.1 speaker set with no optical input. Am I correct or just a dreamer?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If your source (your motherboard/sound card) is not outputting true surround (or is just doing speaker fill), then you won't get true 5.1 that you're looking for from the source.


----------



## Maegirom (Feb 26, 2016)

oh, what a shame :-/ 
I don't know indeed if my mobo is outputting true 5.1 in games via optical. I guess no. But then, What is supposed to be the usefulness of this gadget?
Thanks


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 26, 2016)

Mostly converting it to RCA, like you said.


----------



## Maegirom (Feb 26, 2016)

mmmh, let's se If I understood... In principle, I could use the unlocked drivers in order to send true 5.1 via optical while gaming. Then I could convert this optical signal to RCA with this gadget in order to use my cheap speaker system with analog ins (no optical). Is this correct now?
Thanks.


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Maegirom (Feb 26, 2016)

Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## d0ubled0t (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey,
Has anyone tried the links from rghost.net recently. I've been trying to download some of these files and the links are broken. I'm pretty sure i need the a1 64x 2.75 unlocked dll but it would be useful to everyone if we could have the files re-uploaded if anyone has them. Sorry for the slightly off-topic post but i'm new and idk why the host is down.
Thanks


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 27, 2016)

Grab the 2.75 DLL from my post on pg 37.  (it's in a RAR).  You can get the 2.79 drivers from the Realtek website.


----------



## d0ubled0t (Feb 28, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Grab the 2.75 DLL from my post on pg 37.  (it's in a RAR).  You can get the 2.79 drivers from the Realtek website.


Thanks man. Cant believe i missed that i definitely remember reading your post as well.


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 28, 2016)

2 MANY PAGEZ!!!


----------



## Maegirom (Feb 28, 2016)

There is a file link in page 48: "Realtek R2.79 - A1-M1". I'm a bit confused. Is this the last driver already modified and unlocked, or do I have to install this and then the unlocked 2.75 DLL?
thanks


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 29, 2016)

My R2.75 dll on page 37 still works with the R2.79 drivers.  (I shouldn't say it's mine because I didn't make it, but that file works).

You always have to apply the modified DLL yourself after you install the drivers (and after a major W10 update breaks the mod).  It works either method, but the A1 method is the better way to go, but the original instructions in the first post are a bit outdated.  My instructions that are in my post on pg 37 should work.


----------



## molitar (Feb 29, 2016)

2.79 is totally broken.. It is not properly modified as it broke my working 2.75.  I am now trying to get 2.75 working again.  Avoid 2.79 it does not work correctly at least in Windows 7 64-bit!


----------



## Filipe de Almeida Santos (Mar 1, 2016)

I was told that it is possible to use dolby home theater and high dtsnos ordinary speakers.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/capture6-png.52999/

That's true?

I was told that it is possible to use dolby home theater and high dtsnos ordinary speakers.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/capture6-png.52999/

That's true?


----------



## Irenicus (Mar 3, 2016)

Maegirom said:


> mmmh, let's se If I understood... In principle, I could use the unlocked drivers in order to send true 5.1 via optical while gaming. Then I could convert this optical signal to RCA with this gadget in order to use my cheap speaker system with analog ins (no optical). Is this correct now?
> Thanks.


Umm that makes no sense.Why would you want to do that when you already have analog output to 5.1 on your soundcard to begin with? Let me explain: Most if not ALL soundcards already have 5.1 analog output. For example my own PC is plugged into my receiver via analog, 3.5mm jacks to x2 RCA (3 of them, 1 for front, one for rear and one for sub/centre). I also have an optical cable, which, prior to these drivers was only used when watching media/dvds which 99% of (my media files) are in DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1/DTSEs6.1. Now I don't need the analog because everything is going via the optical cable in DTSIteractive. So everything I listen to is DTS, youtube, twitch, music, games.....

Games are already output, with correct windows audio (playback devices) settings/ game settings , to 5.1 analog,
(some games require you to choose 5.1, many don't however and detect this automatically thesedays)
 which is not some pseudo 5.1, this is TRUE 5.1, it's just analog, not digital bitstream. The advantage of these drivers is you bypass the need for this by using optical/coax to take advantage of your receiver's DTS/DD capablities via DDLive and DTSInteractive encoding bitstreams, the resulting sound is also more dynamic (Dynamic range) and higher fidelity sound.

 You want to convert a 5.1 analog signal to digital then back to analog again for no reason basically. Unless I missed something about what you said, i'm a little confused by your posts



Filipe de Almeida Santos said:


> I was told that it is possible to use dolby home theater and high dtsnos ordinary speakers.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/capture6-png.52999/
> 
> That's true?


See above. DDL and DTSi are both bitstreams (digital signal) and therefore no, you cannot use them with ordinary speakers as you require a compatible receiver that can decode the bistream.



molitar said:


> 2.79 is totally broken.. It is not properly modified as it broke my working 2.75.  I am now trying to get 2.75 working again.  Avoid 2.79 it does not work correctly at least in Windows 7 64-bit!


2.79 working perfectly fine here in Win 7 x64. Are you sure you completed all steps correctly via A1 or M1 methods?


----------



## Maegirom (Mar 3, 2016)

Irenicus said:


> Umm that makes no sense.Why would you want to do that when you already have analog output to 5.1 on your soundcard to begin with? Let me explain: Most if not ALL soundcards already have 5.1 analog output. For example my own PC is plugged into my receiver via analog, 3.5mm jacks to x2 RCA (3 of them, 1 for front, one for rear and one for sub/centre). I also have an optical cable, which, prior to these drivers was only used when watching media/dvds which 99% of (my media files) are in DD 5.1 and DTS 5.1/DTSEs6.1. Now I don't need the analog because everything is going via the optical cable in DTSIteractive. So everything I listen to is DTS, youtube, twitch, music, games.....
> 
> Games are already output, with correct windows audio (playback devices) settings/ game settings , to 5.1 analog,
> (some games require you to choose 5.1, many don't however and detect this automatically thesedays)
> ...



Greets, I have all the analog 5.1 outputs taken by my roccat kave headset (real 5.1 analog headset). I said it a few posts above.
The idea is having two 5.1 sets. One analog for my headset and the other optical for a 5.1 speaker set.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 3, 2016)

lol I got the same headset (the XTD version now though) 

But I've got that all hooked up to another special box just so I could use it with my PS4. 

But sadly, my stupid old surround sound receiver only has optical as its best option.


----------



## Maegirom (Mar 3, 2016)

Yep, mine is the XTD too. The analog version.
BTW (beware off topic! xD ) If you have issues with the lack of bass power reported by many users for this headset, I have managed to boost my basses high up. Too much indeed.
If you have this problem with the Roccat tell me, maybe I could help you. Greets!


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 3, 2016)

Nope, I'm all set.  I managed to figure out the different things that effect the amount of bass in both the Realtek outputs and from the Nvidia HDMI out/Microsoft configuration (which I'm currently using for the headset).  Might have been nice to have some more configuration options available, but I'm broke and satisfied enough with what I've got. 

(I did crack one of the adjustment latches on the side though...   It's still holding, but at least this one isn't nearly as painful as the old version's headband.   )


----------



## Irenicus (Mar 4, 2016)

Maegirom said:


> Greets, I have all the analog 5.1 outputs taken by my roccat kave headset (real 5.1 analog headset). I said it a few posts above.
> The idea is having two 5.1 sets. One analog for my headset and the other optical for a 5.1 speaker set.


Ahh I see. Then no issue really, 5.1 via headset analog output  (no need for any encoding or DDL etc) and use optical DDL/DTSi via optical. The way mine is setup I can do that and listen to two different sources at once (eg my kid uses headphones while playing a game and I can have media playing via optical and HTS). the only problem you'd have with that is forcing each app/game to use the source you want, but that's easily done via sound device panel.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 4, 2016)

lol... I disagree on that last part.  Windows doesn't natively let you do that.  Either the program has to let you do it, or you have to use a 3rd party application to route the audio.  For example the program this guy made in the top comment of this reddit thread:
https://www.reddit.com/r/software/comments/3f3em6/is_there_a_alternative_to_chevolume/


----------



## Irenicus (Mar 5, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> lol... I disagree on that last part.  Windows doesn't natively let you do that.  Either the program has to let you do it, or you have to use a 3rd party application to route the audio.  For example the program this guy made in the top comment of this reddit thread:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/software/comments/3f3em6/is_there_a_alternative_to_chevolume/


Not at all. I can do all of that without any 3rd party software. But they are talking about USB headset and HDMI. Not analog/optical. Quite different (and not at all efficient or how you really want to do things).


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 5, 2016)

You're saying that you can change every one of your program's and game's default output device without any 3rd party software or hardware *while* also having other programs (that also don't have the option) set to a different output device?

Windows only lets you set 1 default output device.  If the application itself doesn't have the option to choose its own output device, then you need 3rd party software to switch it to something other than the one the default is set to.


----------



## HughGlass (Mar 6, 2016)

Jgr9 - Thanks for your post back on page 37, your method worked great and I now have access to DTS and DDL.  However, when playing the test tones, the surround speaker tones are played in the front two speakers.  Previously this was not a problem.   Also, in testing the DDL I only get tones out of the front two speakers.  My receiver is showing that is a true digital signal, and not the two channel signal prior to the driver install.  

Do I need to just run through the steps again, or is there some additional configuration that needs to be done? 

Thanks for all the hard work putting this information down


----------



## Irenicus (Mar 6, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> You're saying that you can change every one of your program's and game's default output device without any 3rd party software or hardware *while* also having other programs (that also don't have the option) set to a different output device?
> 
> Windows only lets you set 1 default output device.  If the application itself doesn't have the option to choose its own output device, then you need 3rd party software to switch it to something other than the one the default is set to.


I've never had that issue as I said, as at the most a game will be being played while watching a movie, games using analog and MPC-HC or KODI using digital. I don't really see any scenario where I'd personally need software like that. Every program I use either uses default device, or I can set it manually. I can see why it would be handy if you did need that though.



HughGlass said:


> Jgr9 - Thanks for your post back on page 37, your method worked great and I now have access to DTS and DDL.  However, when playing the test tones, the surround speaker tones are played in the front two speakers.  Previously this was not a problem.   Also, in testing the DDL I only get tones out of the front two speakers.  My receiver is showing that is a true digital signal, and not the two channel signal prior to the driver install.
> 
> Do I need to just run through the steps again, or is there some additional configuration that needs to be done?
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work putting this information down


That's normal mate, the test tone doesn't play through all channels like when using analog. As long as it plays through the front two and your receiver shows DD or DTS as set, then you're fine


----------



## HughGlass (Mar 6, 2016)

Are you talking about testing in the "Supported Formats" tab, or the Advanced tab (where I select DDL)? 

Prior to installing 2.79, I was able to get each speaker to play the test tone in supported formats (and show digital on the receiver), however the trouble came when I started playing games or listening to other audio. After installing 2.79, game audio still does not play in surround sound, even though the receiver shows digital.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah, the test tone playing stereo is normal (at the moment at least) unfortunately.


----------



## HughGlass (Mar 6, 2016)

So if sound testing is working as it should, what reasons could there be that surround sound is no working in game?

Edit: Messed around with my receiver settings and BAM! Sound works.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Licmi{SRB} (Mar 6, 2016)

guys  can someone help me? sorry for my bad eng // what is this mod for? i have ASUS M5A99X EVO  and  Logitech z506 speakers.. can i unlock dts and DD) in sorrouund (analog input?) i just want better surround sound quality : )


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 6, 2016)

You don't need it for analog surround sound...


----------



## Licmi{SRB} (Mar 6, 2016)

but can i unlock dd and dts? i can active dts for stereo but not for sorround?


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 6, 2016)

I could be wrong, but it looks like it doesn't add a Dolby/DTS setting for the default format for analog (which, again, you don't need for an analog surround setup), but you do still get the Dolby tab for the Dolby Home Theater option which gives *some* stereo sources speaker fill/virtual surround.

If your motherboard's/computer's drivers already have that Dolby tab (or some other form of virtual surround/speaker fill), then you really do not need this mod.  It might not even be worth it just for virtual surround from stereo either.


----------



## Irenicus (Mar 7, 2016)

HughGlass said:


> So if sound testing is working as it should, what reasons could there be that surround sound is no working in game?
> 
> Edit: Messed around with my receiver settings and BAM! Sound works.  Thanks!!!!


For some games you need the DDL/DTS fix for it to work (witcher 3 for example). I mentioned the links earlier in this thread. Page 40 something I believe.



Jgr9 said:


> I could be wrong, but it looks like it doesn't add a Dolby/DTS setting for the default format for analog (which, again, you don't need for an analog surround setup), but you do still get the Dolby tab for the Dolby Home Theater option which gives *some* stereo sources speaker fill/virtual surround.
> 
> If your motherboard's/computer's drivers already have that Dolby tab (or some other form of virtual surround/speaker fill), then you really do not need this mod.  It might not even be worth it just for virtual surround from stereo either.


Of course there's no DDL/DTS for analog, because analog cannot output digital bitstream formats


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 7, 2016)

Irenicus said:


> For some games you need the DDL/DTS fix for it to work (witcher 3 for example). I mentioned the links earlier in this thread. Page 40 something I believe.



Maybe... with that separate bug with those games (or whatever that issue is).  That bug really breaks straight up analog surround for those games even for analog and not just Dolby/DTS optical?  Hmm...
I haven't used analog through Realtek in a long time.  I've got my HDMI output through a separate box for my analog.


----------



## Dac09 (Mar 7, 2016)

So has anyone noticed the absence of DTS/DD buttons in Realtek control panel, but everything works and can be enabled from control panel > sound?
Any solutions?
Right now running with official 2.79 drivers and file from here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-37#post-3360667 but tried some other (older) combinations before and cannot have it again. Had it before on Windows 7 but cannot get it now on 8.1


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 7, 2016)

Yes, it was mention several times previously.  Don't use the Realtek Audio Manager for modified settings like this.  Use the playback device properties.


----------



## CjStaal (Mar 9, 2016)

How do you get this working with Windows 10? I have the Realtek ALC1150


----------



## bombadil (Mar 9, 2016)

I am on x64 Windows Enterprise and have also tried with our UNI EDU build 10240
Asus Rampage V Extreme Motherboard conencted via TosLink (Optical) to a 5.1 speaker system.
Device failed and so far I have tested the following realtek drivers as well as with the R279 driver hack. I am able to get the DTS interactive to show but no sound issues. I can only get sound on 2 speakers. It will play a test tune in Supported formats but fails on everything else.
Realtek 7765 HD Audio
Realtek 7764 PG442 Driver
Realtek 7760
Realtek 7758
Rea;tek 7735
Asus Win 10 Realtek driver
Audio_V6.0.1.7571_WHQL_R5E
Nothing has worked, is there a way anyone here could respond with a fix? It's crazy that Windows 7 works perfectly fine without a hitch and Windows 10 has such problems.
Thank you


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 9, 2016)

If you are able to do so, you need to update to the TH2(Threshold 2)/10586 build.  It was broken previous to that.


----------



## bombadil (Mar 9, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> If you are able to do so, you need to update to the TH2(Threshold 2)/10586 build.  It was broken previous to that.


Not sure if I can on the Enterprise build.  Is there maybe a package update I can download to fix that portion ?


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 9, 2016)

I honestly have no idea...


----------



## Irenicus (Mar 10, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Yes, it was mention several times previously.  Don't use the Realtek Audio Manager for modified settings like this.  Use the playback device properties.


^^this. The realtek Audio manager is actually useless really, just another process in the background, one you don't need. All functions are accessible from the device property pages


----------



## Zipris (Mar 11, 2016)

didnt worked for me... specs:

OS: Windows 10 pro 64bit

MB: Asrock FM2A88X Extreme 4+

            I have 3 controllers listed in device manager:
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_1308&SUBSYS_13081849&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_780D&SUBSYS_C8921849&REV_01
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0FBB&SUBSYS_367A1458&REV_A1

Codec ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1849C892&REV_1003

Hope to get answer soon! thanks!

edit: got DDL/DTS options (from post on page 37) but there is no sound in my surround and center speakers. subwoofer and left/right is ok. im using optical connection


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 11, 2016)

Well what Windows 10 build are you on?...

Again, the test tone will probably only play in stereo.

Check the Levels tab and the Balance button to see if they're all where they should be, just in case.


----------



## bombadil (Mar 11, 2016)

So something really odd happened today...

When I connect via optical the Bose to my Creative X7 LE it is showing 5.1 sound on the receiver. When I do this in Windows 7 nothing shows.

On the flipside if I connect it directly to my motherboard I still cannot get a test tone and it fails.

This is weird, since how do I verify I am getting 5.1 sound inside games.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 12, 2016)

With your ears?  If your test tone fails completely, then it won't work.

In a game you know has surround sound, try testing around a specific stationary object that makes sound.  If that specific sound moves to your rear speakers when you rotate, then you're good.

If it doesn't, but you do get other ambient sound from the rear speakers, then it's probably just doing speaker fill/virtual surround.

As for using external hardware, your SOURCE needs to be doing surround for it to do proper surround.  Otherwise all your external hardware can possibly do is speaker fill (if it even has that capability).  Even if your receiver lights up as Dolby/DTS, etc.


----------



## molitar (Mar 12, 2016)

The A1 files are total rubbish to 5.1 only have front speakers.  I can not figure out why but my Test mode is broken in my Windows 7 since I did an upgrade install so I can not get it installed.. totally broken.. Anyone know how to fix test mode so I can use the working M1 drivers?


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 12, 2016)

Using Test Mode and M1 aren't ideal.  (Hell, Arma III, a game, or Battleye, its hacking protection, locked me out of the damn game because I was in Test Mode).

The original post is outdated.  Have you tried the modded file for the A1 method with my instructions (and file) on pg 37 ?  To be honest, I can't say if the current file still works on Windows 7... but it does on specific builds of Windows 10.


----------



## Irenicus (Mar 12, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Using Test Mode and M1 aren't ideal.  (Hell, Arma III, a game, or Battleye, its hacking protection, locked me out of the damn game because I was in Test Mode).
> 
> The original post is outdated.  Have you tried the modded file for the A1 method with my instructions (and file) on pg 37 ?  To be honest, I can't say if the current file still works on Windows 7... but it does on specific builds of Windows 10.


Both methods work fine. You don't need to remain in test mode! That's only to so installation can be completed. Follow the instructions. It works fine for me, not in test mode, all functions available. Yes it still works on windows 7 (why wouldn't it?)


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 12, 2016)

Well, they've made a lot of changes since Windows 10's Insider launch that messed with it.  It could potentially have made a newer modded file not work on Windows 7 anymore, potentially.

Anyways, in my experience, the M1 method always stopped working as soon as I disabled Test Mode again.  That's why I use A1 (with updated changes).


----------



## Irenicus (Mar 13, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Well, they've made a lot of changes since Windows 10's Insider launch that messed with it.  It could potentially have made a newer modded file not work on Windows 7 anymore, potentially.
> 
> Anyways, in my experience, the M1 method always stopped working as soon as I disabled Test Mode again.  That's why I use A1 (with updated changes).


Hmm, well I am too lazy this second to find it for you, but there is a little app to sign the driver so that you can disable testmode. I believe it was in the readme file though.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah I used that.  Could not sign it at all.  At least not successfully.


----------



## Whicker (Mar 15, 2016)

I currently have a quite complicated audio set up but I would like your advice on what I should be using and if this fix is worth it with my Asus MB with realtek ALC 892.

PC at one end of the room with 2.1 through front analog (Realtek front/rear different audio streams)
MB Optical out ->  old Yamaha receiver -> 5.1 speakers at other end of room around TV. 
HDMI from GTX 770 to TV at other end of room.

I have been using this set-up to play downloaded TV/Movies with DTS and DD AC3 tracks perfectly fine. 
Recently I decided to start playing games on my Tv at the other end of the room and was obviously bummed out that pc games dont support DTS or DD.
So I tried this.

Motherboard analog outs 3.5mm to RCA cables --> Yamaha receiver Multi Channel Inputs -> 5.1

I tried it for movies and it sounded pretty good but I lost a lot of Bass from my sub, even with the realtek bass management and room correction +10db to sub it is still significantly less than DD of DTS.

Anyway my question is, am I better off sticking with my analog Multi ch audio or using this fix to get DTS connect working? Also which is the higher quality audio?

Thanks


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm kind of surprised you lost bass (a little bit... except that Dolby loves to overdo bass).  Analog is the better way to go generally.  In your playback device properties through Windows, you don't have any Enhancements enabled, do you?  Also, for analog you should have a "Configure Speakers" option when you right click on your Realtek "Speakers" output device.  There you can make sure you have them set up properly, but you can also decide whether or not you want to use Full-range (large) or small speakers.  Now, at first in my true surround sound headset, I noticed that I got more bass from the "subs" in the headphones if I set the other speakers to small.  Having them set to small also allowed me to use an Enhancement called Bass Management as well.  However, I didn't like how it sounded overall in the long run, and I set it back to all full-range.

If you were to go this modded route with optical, you lose audio quality, especially in the rear speakers, because Dolby and DTS have to compress it.  Though, it isn't all that noticeable unless you're close to your rear speakers.  But really, if you can get it configured correctly, analog is the better way to go.

If we were talking strictly optical, I prefer how DTS handles bass over Dolby.  Dolby has bass everywhere, yet it ends up having a less bumpy bass in the sub.  DTS leaves more of the bass for the sub and you can feel it more.

Analog with no enhancements, if set up right, is basically how your source is supposed to sound, but again, you got compression and quality loss with optical surround.

OR... if you can just do everything through HDMI to your receiver, then that's definitely the way to go (if everything cooperates).

But.... If you do end up using the modded drivers, if you hadn't seen already, the first post is outdated.  Save yourself the trouble and use my instructions and modded file on pg 37 if you are on the 10586 (TH2) build of Windows 10 (earlier builds have completely broken Realtek surround and potentially newer Insider builds as well).  I hope those instructions still work for W7/8 too.

Don't use the Realtek Audio Manager to change modded settings.  Do it through Windows Playback Device settings.


----------



## Whicker (Mar 15, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> I'm kind of surprised you lost bass (a little bit).  Analog is the better way to go generally.  In your playback device properties through Windows, you don't have any Enhancements enabled, do you?  Also, for analog you should have a "Configure Speakers" option when you right click on your Realtek "Speakers" output device.  There you can make sure you have them set up properly, but you can also decide whether or not you want to use Full-range (large) or small speakers.  Now, at first in my true surround sound headset, I noticed that I got more bass from the "subs" in the headphones if I set the other speakers to small.  Having them set to small also allowed me to use an Enhancement called Bass Management as well.  However, I didn't like how it sounded overall in the long run, and I set it back to all full-range.
> 
> If you were to go this modded route with optical, you lose audio quality, especially in the rear speakers, because Dolby and DTS have to compress it.  Though, it isn't all that noticeable unless you're close to your rear speakers.  But really, if you can get it configured correctly, analog is the better way to go.
> 
> ...



The speakers are configured properly as 5.1 with no full range speakers (polk audio 6750). I have the Bass management enhancement enabled because I get no bass whatsoever with stereo with it disabled. In 5.1 streams the bass is the same or a little bit more with it it enabled. I also have the room correction enhancement enabled, with it i send an extra 10db to the sub to get even more out of it. Without the 10 db the sub is almost off :/.

I agree with you on the dts vs dolby, I too find DTS more enjoyable mostly because the bass.

I wish I could do everything through HDMI but unfortunately my receiver doesn't support it. 

Thanks for the reply! I will be tinkering with the analog out. I might be able to further boost the sub on my receiver.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 15, 2016)

I would have no idea why you don't get any bass without the enhancement on in stereo.  idk...  Or that there's too many possible reasons.  maybe the receiver isn't set correctly?

But try out what full-range does anyways, I'd say.


----------



## Jugularkeijo (Mar 16, 2016)

I'll start by saying that i've been scrolling through forums for hours and hours now.

*The problem*: In my Advanced audio setting, i can't even see option to select DTS 5.1 - sound. Only 2-channels are listed. In some drivers i've tried, i managed to get option there, but it still wasn't working. Please someone, tell me which drivers should work or what should i do?

Note: When i open my Optical connection properties and Supported formats, testing DTS Audio works just fine.

My specs
Motherboard: Asus z170 Pro gaming / *Realtek ALC1150*
Connection: *Toslink Optical*
Speakers: *Logitech z906*

I'll be happy to answer questions or deliver more information about anything!


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 16, 2016)

Did you try R2.79 drivers from the Realtek website with the R2.75 modded file and instructions from Pg 37?

Also, I noticed that you're in the "Digital Output" properties, not the "Digital Output(Optical)" properties.  It should appear in both if you did it right and you're on Windows 10 build 10586.  (Though I do wonder if this actually works for people with different Realtek ALC####s, but I haven't confirmed).

Anyways, if you're using optical, make sure you're in the correct optical device properties.  If it's not optical, but the other digital one (I think it's a circular and maybe orange colored port?), then you're in the correct properties I think.

You're right, it's not appearing on yours, but did you try my pg 37 instructions?


----------



## Whicker (Mar 16, 2016)

After multiple A/B comparisons between the analog out ports and Toslink ive determined that while the analog out might be uncompressed, my onboard sound card just doesn't really compare to my Yamaha receiver. The receiver has better bass, channel separation, and just overall sounds better. In any case I managed to get the driver fix to work but it wasn't with your instructions on page 37 (maybe I didn't do it right), although I did use your R2.75 file. 

Anyway Jugularkeijo, you might have success with the method I used. 

-Download the R2.79 drivers from Realtek here (grab the zip file version or the 64bit exe if you have 7zip installed cause its smaller) 
-Also grab the R2.75 file from Jgr9's post on page 37 here. 
-Extract the R2.79 driver and copy/replace the R2.75 file into the newly extracted Vista64 folder.
-Uninstall your current realtek drivers
-Follow these instructions to disable driver enforcement
-Once you are in windows with driver enforcement disabled run the setup.exe in your extracted R2.79 folder and proceed with the setup
-Click "I want to restart later" at the end of the installer 
-click start, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Right click > new > DWORD (32bit) "DisableProtectedAudioDG" and set it to 1.
-Restart and it should now work. 

My question for Jgr9

With the method I used, will it stop working at any point? Windows updates and such.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm not as familiar with that method exactly, but it probably accomplishes about the same thing, just maybe in a different manner.  But yes, there's a good chance that in a major Windows 10 update (or to a new build), Windows will re-install the audio drivers, but of course without this modification.  So you'll have to do it again when that happens.

Question, you aren't forced to use Test Mode are you?

Anyways, I tried a method pretty similar to that before, but after a couple reboots, it again blocked the driver from working, at least with how I did it.  So I had more luck with the updated M1 method.  No Test Mode and no disabling Driver Signature Enforcement needed.  Just the registry edit.


----------



## Whicker (Mar 17, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> I'm not as familiar with that method exactly, but it probably accomplishes about the same thing, just maybe in a different manner.  But yes, there's a good chance that in a major Windows 10 update (or to a new build), Windows will re-install the audio drivers, but of course without this modification.  So you'll have to do it again when that happens.
> 
> Question, you aren't forced to use Test Mode are you?


Nope, not even sure what test mode is. What I did was exactly what I posted. I am running win 10 pro build 10586. One thing I also noticed, if you enable DTS interactive in default format but have "disable all sound effects" under the enhancements tab checked, DTS interactive may give you the test tone failure msg. That may be the reason I thought your method was not working, regardless it is working great now .


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 17, 2016)

Really?....  Interesting.  Some people were saying it was the other way around when debugging all the W10 surround sound issues.


----------



## Whicker (Mar 17, 2016)

Sigh.. Just found out that Netflix no longer works with the disable protected audio registry fix .


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 17, 2016)

No longer?


----------



## Whicker (Mar 17, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> No longer?


Netflix worked fine before i did the driver fix, it is the registry entry that messes it up. 

See here.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 17, 2016)

Holy crap it directly references the registry entry.... (impressed and saddened).

Sorry, I still don't use Netflix yet and had no idea.  Crap.... that's rather interesting, and extremely annoying.  I'm not sure what to do with that.  If it wasn't that specific issue I might have suggested changing a Firefox or Chrome setting as a potential problem (if you were using those) or trying out the Windows app.

I don't know what you're using, but you could still try the app or something, but it could still look for the registry edit.  (Edit:  Looks like the Windows app won't work either).

Dang, sorry..... 

I mean, maybe you don't need the registry edit if you used Test Mode (I'm not completely sure), but Test Mode also causes its own issues (for example with ARMA's anticheat system.  )


----------



## Whicker (Mar 17, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Holy crap it directly references the registry entry.... (impressed and saddened).
> 
> Sorry, I still don't use Netflix yet and had no idea.  Crap.... that's rather interesting, and extremely annoying.  I'm not sure what to do with that.  If it wasn't that specific issue I might have suggested changing a Firefox or Chrome setting as a potential problem (if you were using those) or trying out the Windows app.
> 
> ...


I used the windows store app since it has 5.1 dolby. I was pretty excited to have it working today then got kicked in the nuts after trying to watch some netflix before bed. I dont really feel like doing the test mode thing so I guess its back to analog in games for now. Man Fallout 4 sounded so good too.


----------



## Jugularkeijo (Mar 17, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Did you try R2.79 drivers from the Realtek website with the R2.75 modded file and instructions from Pg 37?
> 
> Also, I noticed that you're in the "Digital Output" properties, not the "Digital Output(Optical)" properties.  It should appear in both if you did it right and you're on Windows 10 build 10586.  (Though I do wonder if this actually works for people with different Realtek ALC####s, but I haven't confirmed).
> 
> ...





Whicker said:


> After multiple A/B comparisons between the analog out ports and Toslink ive determined that while the analog out might be uncompressed, my onboard sound card just doesn't really compare to my Yamaha receiver. The receiver has better bass, channel separation, and just overall sounds better. In any case I managed to get the driver fix to work but it wasn't with your instructions on page 37 (maybe I didn't do it right), although I did use your R2.75 file.
> 
> Anyway Jugularkeijo, you might have success with the method I used.
> 
> ...





*Awesome guys!!! Thank you both so much! Could not first believe it, but with your instruction i managed to get it work!

Have a great day, you just made mine!!*


----------



## Irenicus (Mar 17, 2016)

Whicker said:


> I currently have a quite complicated audio set up but I would like your advice on what I should be using and if this fix is worth it with my Asus MB with realtek ALC 892.
> 
> PC at one end of the room with 2.1 through front analog (Realtek front/rear different audio streams)
> MB Optical out ->  old Yamaha receiver -> 5.1 speakers at other end of room around TV.
> ...



Short answer : A BIG YES! DTS is far better than analog or DDL!

I had the same issue mate, having a high end sound system I can't stand when quality is below par. Yes the lack of bass is quite normal, and I hated having to crank the sub volume up more while using analog (on the actual sub itself, which is huge and has a lot of headroom to increase volume, but this involved me leaning behind it to reach for the volume knob and also adjusting the crossover a little, which is annoying as when I have it set correctly, phase and all, I don't like to touch it again unless i really have to like when some movies have really overly done bass etc  )

and yes, using DTS interactive alleviates this problem. it also gives sound more dynamic range, just like when you watch a DVD so it's worth doing this procedure with these drivers to get the best out of your hardware when you play games!  Cheers from fellow sound lover 



Whicker said:


> After multiple A/B comparisons between the analog out ports and Toslink ive determined that while the analog out might be uncompressed, my onboard sound card just doesn't really compare to my Yamaha receiver. The receiver has better bass, channel separation, and just overall sounds better. In any case I managed to get the driver fix to work but it wasn't with your instructions on page 37 (maybe I didn't do it right), although I did use your R2.75 file.
> 
> Anyway Jugularkeijo, you might have success with the method I used.
> 
> ...


Best advice : turn windows updates off, you don't need them. If anything requires updating you can do that manually, it's a far safer method. Leaving it on is for the uninitiated  however no, windows updates are unlikely to do anything to your sound drivers, though not sure about Win10 as I am avoiding that like the plague until DX12 becomes common place and games I absolutely have to play are DX12 only.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 17, 2016)

Windows 10's update process/system is significantly different than previous Windows in certain ways.  I DO NOT recommend disabling updates, but some updates will be to a new build of Windows 10, which requires drivers being re-installed.  Of course the process of them being automatically re-installed does not include the modifications.


----------



## Irenicus (Mar 18, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Windows 10's update process/system is significantly different than previous Windows in certain ways.  I DO NOT recommend disabling updates, but some updates will be to a new build of Windows 10, which requires drivers being re-installed.  Of course the process of them being automatically re-installed does not include the modifications.


You may not recommend it, but windows updating itself is windows updating itself  I don't see why it would be any different with Win 10. I'm not saying I never install updates, I just don't leave automatic updates on and do it manually. It's a practice every gamer should (and generally does) follow.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 18, 2016)

mmmm... no.

Plus, unless you block them in some other way, you're pretty much required to get the updates (within a month).  I'm a heavy gamer and have been for a long time and have had no issues and only improvements with gaming since I started using Windows 10 in 2014.  You can disable gpu driver updates as well if you _really_ need to, but I haven't had to yet.


----------



## imadeus (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi all.

I am here to request your help.

I am trying to make this work but I have some problem

Here are my device :

1. Headphone Thritton 720+ connected with optical sound and tritton box
(connection like this : in digital mode : http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com...90303N001/TRITTON-PRO-PLUS_Setup_Guide_PC.jpg)
2. Motherboard Asus Z170 Pro Gaming (able to send 5.1 and 7.1)

So here are my problem :
1. I have a device Tritton recognized : but only stereo mode like on this screen : http://www.kzu-gaming.be/asus/tritton1.png
2. I have also Realtek Digital Outpout (this is my default choice) : here I have dolby digital on setup : http://www.kzu-gaming.be/asus/tritton2.png
3. If I open the realteak program menu : here is the result : http://www.kzu-gaming.be/asus/tritton3.png

So :
A. Why haven't I DIGITAL OUTPOUT OPTICAL in the realtek program menu ?
B. I have uninstall driver (from motherboard cd) than reboot
C. I install latest driver from realtek website R.79 than reboot
D. I put the .dll downloaded from this forum thread (page 1) and put it in c:\windows\system32 (RTKAPO64.dll - R271 - Dolby Digital Live + DTS Interactive + Dolby Home Theater + DTS Neo) than reboot

Problem : nothing seems working.

Any help will be appreciated . I am working on it since a few days now ...


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 19, 2016)

Those 2 images are the options for the not-optical outputs.

You are saying that you do not have a "Realtek Digital Output(Optical)" playback device appearing at all? (Through Windows.)


----------



## imadeus (Mar 19, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Those 2 images are the options for the not-optical outputs.
> 
> You are saying that you do not have a "Realtek Digital Output(Optical)" playback device appearing at all? (Through Windows.)



Yes, but I am connecting in optical and I have sound (as on picture : dolby digital). But I haven't 
"Realtek Digital Output(Optical)"

And I do not know why ??


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm surprised that you are actually getting sound.

In the Windows Playback Devices, right-click anywhere in the middle of the window and click "Show Disabled Devices" and "Show Disconnected Devices" and see what you get.


----------



## imadeus (Mar 20, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> I'm surprised that you are actually getting sound.
> 
> In the Windows Playback Devices, right-click anywhere in the middle of the window and click "Show Disabled Devices" and "Show Disconnected Devices" and see what you get.



Here are the unactivated devices : http://www.kzu-gaming.be/asus/tritton4.png

(I have a GeForce Gtx 970 and Windows 7)


Edit :
I have made a test and connect my headphone to the tower with an adaptater like that :
http://www.trittonaudio.com/imgs/cat_thumbs/parts_ax720_pc_adapter_cable.jpg

So the 5.1 and 7.1 are recognized, but I can only hear left and right sound (not center, not rear right and not rear left).
http://www.kzu-gaming.be/asus/tritton5.png

Have I to buy this adapter : http://www.trittonaudio.com/imgs/cat_thumbs/parts_axpro_pc_adapter_cable.jpg
instead of the actual ?


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 20, 2016)

So there is still no "(Optical)" in that list....   That is very strange.....  I don't know how that would happen.

Does it appear if you install R2.79 (not R.79 like you stated) with no modification?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Mar 26, 2016)

Back to using onboard again with the DTS option.
Now, a graphic equalizer is desperately needed.
Found a chrome addon that has an equalizer in the fricken browser, and works very well.
Winamp is fine with it's own equalizer too.
So how come there isn't a generic equalizer for windows? Why couldn't M$ create a generic equalizer for sound? WHY????? WHY?


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 26, 2016)

I've got one in the R2.79 Realtek Audio Manager.  Not interested in using it though anymore.

I know there used to be periods of time or other issues where it just wouldn't appear in the past, years ago now, which was annoying, but I've had it here for a while now.


----------



## CaptainStuhlgang (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've been trying this out with the R2.71 but I didn't get it done .

I did everything step by step as described by CrackerJack on the first page. DDL and DTS Interactive are both available in the audio driver menu now.
But I do only receive an error (Unrecoverable playback error: Unknown error code (0x88890008) as soon as I want to play some music via foobar after DTS or DDL was enabled. The playback stops and won't work until I change the default format to PCM. Watching a movie ends up in a video without sound....

This is my setup:

- Windows 10
- MSi X79A-GD-45 (8D)
- HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1462D760&REV_1003
- ALC892


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 29, 2016)

Have you tried reading the last several pages... at all?.....


----------



## CaptainStuhlgang (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.

I better should have done that ^^. Your post on page 37 looks like a working solution. The 2.71 is probably just too "old" to run properly on Windows 10, especially if it's modified. 

I gonna check this (R2.79 driver with modified R2.75 file) out and give you a response the next few days.


----------



## rxracer (Mar 30, 2016)

Long story, but a single mouse click led to a series of events that resulted in a fried motherboard.  Public holidays and necessity severely limited my choice .  I ended up with a Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 5.  ALC1150 audio.

Turns out it's ok, but with one big problem for me.  No DDL or DTS in the the gigabyte realtek drivers and/or gui.  Not sure why I installed them.  I had no network drivers and the cd had everything.  I took the lazy option, not knowing I'd get the godawful gigabyte gui.  Everything is 2 steps.  Click any adjuster and it flies 3 or 4 steps.  Makes setting the EQ a nightmare.

Anyway, I've tried installing the official drivers from realtek, three 3rd party uninstallers, and the workaround on page 37.  I see and hear DDL/DTS in supported formats, and do get them in the advanced>default format list after the page 37 fix.  Unfortunately applying them results in the familiar tone fail error I remember from the unsupported win10 builds.  Plus various errors from different media players. The gigabyte gui worries me to start with.  Not sure if it should.  I'm really hoping a clean OS install using only the official realtek drivers will bring back the familiar gui and my DDL button.  Is that wishful thinking?  Am I up for a motherboard change?

Here's 2 pics.  The default format pic is highlighted cos I posted in overclockers before finding this dedicated thread.  The second prolly isn't any help, it's not the advanced tab showing DDL/DTS.  I'm done breaking realtek for the day, so no pic .  My thanks in advance for any help.

Edit - @CaptainStuhlgang - That's either the same, or very close to the same error foobar gives me.  And the same situation.  DDL and DTS show up in the list but are very broken.  And I used the latest method

Edit - Just found this (I'm in Australia) - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bgears-b...011584?hash=item2363033b80:g:Xr0AAOSwFNZWwmTU.  Practically every review says the analog dies after 1 year... lol.  I don't care, never use analog.  If the OS re-install doesn't work I'll just grab one of these.  Can't find the exact price but one reviewer was talking over $100US at the time.  Just a heads up for anyone who can't get the workaround going.  Try and find one of these.


----------



## DMTwo (Mar 30, 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I better should have done that ^^. Your post on page 37 looks like a working solution. The 2.71 is probably just too "old" to run properly on Windows 10, especially if it's modified.
> 
> I gonna check this (R2.79 driver with modified R2.75 file) out and give you a response the next few days.



I can confirm that the R2.75 file works with R2.79 driver on Windows 10 x64 1511.
I'm using a optical cable to connect laptop to my home theather which receives Dolby 5.1.
You must disable driver signature enforcement and also sign the modified file using DSEO 1.3b.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 30, 2016)

rxracer, did you go to the Advanced tab in the device properties through Windows?  They won't appear in the default format in the "Audio Manager."  Mentioned this several times.


DMTwo, I never got DSEO signing to work, so all I needed was the registry edit to not have to disable Driver Signature Enforcement.  But luckily I don't use Netflix (yet) because that registry edit frickin' breaks Netflix audio.


----------



## DMTwo (Mar 31, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> rxracer, did you go to the Advanced tab in the device properties through Windows?  They won't appear in the default format in the "Audio Manager."  Mentioned this several times.
> 
> 
> DMTwo, I never got DSEO signing to work, so all I needed was the registry edit to not have to disable Driver Signature Enforcement.  But luckily I don't use Netflix (yet) because that registry edit frickin' breaks Netflix audio.


Hi Jgr9!
I have to use the DSEO to sign a PS3 Navigation controller driver, I don't like the MotionInJoy driver, so I found a DirectInput driver to this PS3 controller that works by Bluetooth or USB, but it hasn't the signature.

The trick to get it signed by DSEO it's to sign twice, one with driver signature disabled (advanced boot, option F7) and one again right after the next regular boot, when you restart again the driver will work perfectly.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hmm... ok... 

lol The "official" MotionInJoy doesn't work anymore anyways, last time I checked. 

*DOODOOdoodoo...* Oh baby, Slow Ring finally just got a new build for Windows 10.... Here we go... Please work..._._


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 31, 2016)

Well.... As I suspected, I can confirm that they did break it again in 14295... Failed to play test tone.   Faaantastic.  And I fear that there's a chance that we might not get this fixed again soon now that John's gone...  Maybe it'll work again for the actual Redstone 1 release like it did for Threshold 2?  Idk.....  God I'm so tired of dealing with this after 2 years...


----------



## rxracer (Mar 31, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> rxracer, did you go to the Advanced tab in the device properties through Windows?  They won't appear in the default format in the "Audio Manager."  Mentioned this several times..



Yup, "do get them in the advanced>default format list".  Been in IT for 15 odd years.  Not my first stubborn pc fix.  Wish it was my last .  That gives me hope.  As in everything appears fine, but then the failed tone and playback errors.  Maybe it's DSE, so I'm gonna try DMTwo's addition - disable DSE and signing - before I do a clean install.  Failing that there's the cheap card.  The idea of having to rip out the M/B, sell it, buy a new one, install it.  Nup.

Missed your last post.  So does this fix come and go depending on build?  Cos the fresh OS I mentioned was gonna be 14295.  I'm on 14291 atm, but I'm happy to go back to any confirmed working build.  I'll go to threshold.  What was the last?

God I wish I hadn't fried my old board.  It was old... first gen i7860, but it still handled all I needed and once the first win 10 with DDL/DTS came out I never had a single issue with further builds.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 31, 2016)

Ok, so you're beyond TH2 then.  ?  Yeah, it was fixed just as Threshold 2 (TH2) fully launched.... It's now broken (or... perhaps still broken) in Redstone 1 (rs1).

What an annoying ride this is...


----------



## rxracer (Mar 31, 2016)

ahhhh ok.... so I had a Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P (ALC889).  DDL/DTS OOTB ever since win10 had it, all the way until now.  14291.  That's messed up, the older chip worked.  Grrrrr!.  So try going back to 10586?


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 31, 2016)

You're gonna have to do a full re-install to do so... but that's where it worked.


----------



## rxracer (Mar 31, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> You're gonna have to do a full re-install to do so... but that's where it worked.



Yeah... I think I'll dual boot it for now.  Make sure it works there.  What's the latest redstone build where the unlock fix worked?


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 31, 2016)

It didn't as far as I heard.

It's like they had it fixed for the final TH2 launch branch, but for some developer reason unknown to me, the fix is not in the preview branches (until the preview branch reaches launch).  But I can't confirm what's going on and I don't know.  Hell, maybe it'll still be broken for Redstone 1's launch...


----------



## rxracer (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh, so no Redstone build works? So why you do think my ALC889 was fine?  Had no trouble.  Install windows, there they were in the realtek manager.  Or are we specifically talking ALC1150?


----------



## jugate (Mar 31, 2016)

its works! win10 64x th2 here. 

b75n gigabyte mainboard.


----------



## genuine3000 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi,
I'm here again I did not follow the evolution but the problem is back again with windows 10 build 14295.
I don't know if someone found a solution for that but for the moment I did a rollback.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 1, 2016)

rxracer said:


> Oh, so no Redstone build works? So why you do think my ALC889 was fine?  Had no trouble.  Install windows, there they were in the realtek manager.  Or are we specifically talking ALC1150?



So you did have one working with a redstone build?  

Sounds like people had different success with different ALC###s, but I can't confirm for myself.


----------



## rxracer (Apr 1, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> So you did have one working with a redstone build?
> 
> Sounds like people had different success with different ALC###s, but I can't confirm for myself.



Yup, that's why this is so irritating.  It was an 'old' first gen i7, Gigabyte m/b with ALC889 Realtek.  I had it decently overclocked and benched at 75% of a stock 6700k, which was absolutely fine for my needs.  As soon as the first Win10 build came out with DDL/DTS support I had zero issues from then on.  No need for any fix or workaround.  So consider it confirmed, as I've been an insider and used every build almost since the beginning.  Frying the M/B is the only reason I'm Ieft here.  As wonderful as your company is ......


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sigh well....

Were you using drivers from Gigabyte, Realtek, or MS?  Did the Gigabyte motherboard officially support it without a modded driver?

Because honestly, if this goes farther and they break/block what we've got left for modded drivers, we're out of luck because the creators are gone....


----------



## rxracer (Apr 1, 2016)

Always used the Realtek site drivers. It was a long time ago but I'm pretty sure Gigabyte didn't provide any branded drivers either.  Just the Realtek ones.  I just did a quick search and it looks like I just got lucky.  http://techreport.com/review/17598/a-look-at-asus-p7p55d-and-gigabyte-ga-p55-ud4p-motherboards/2.

"have to give Gigabyte props for using Realtek's ALC889A codec. It's the only codec that can do on-the-fly Dolby Digital Live encoding".  Another quote "MSI skimped out on the ALC889A's optional real-time DDL encoding feature".  DTS was never an issue either.

An oldie but a goodie..... very sad .  I've pretty much decided to just grab the sound card I found on ebay.  I mean it's $30AU.  It was a semi-expensive card at the time, even though the analog craps out after a year or 2.  like I said before, we just need the DDL/DTS connect.  All reviews say that keeps on working fine.  Surely the time I've spent trying to sort this already exceeds $30AU.  Can't imagine the value of your time spent.  I'll get 2 and post you one.  Make a bulk buy of em .


----------



## tsunami2311 (Apr 1, 2016)

Does this trick work with Asus boards that have supremeFX ( they use alc1150 ) apparently the board I got dont support DST connect and all that, like the ROG boards


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 1, 2016)

rxracer said:


> "MSI skimped out on the ALC889A's optional real-time DDL encoding feature".



Yes.... Yes they did.....


----------



## rxracer (Apr 2, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Yes.... Yes they did.....



I take it you had/have an MSI?  I've ordered the sound card.  Only the principle of it has kept me this long, but the hassle and inconvenience (time, effort, no Insider) isn't worth it.  We all have it handcuffed/locked away and shouldn't need to pay for an alternate solution, but my offer at $23AU was accepted so I have to let rationale take over.  I'm ultra frugal, but that feels well worth it atm.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 3, 2016)

Yup, I have MSI.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Apr 8, 2016)

I followed the guide on my MSI GT72. It uses a modified Realtek driver from the MSI page because the standard driver from realtek itself mutes the internal speakers.

I have the option to select Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interacive in Windows sound setting. However, whenever I am doing this, test sound fails to play, normal stereo sound (like youtube videos) comes from the internal speakers and ingame I have no sound at all. If I change the device to 16 Bit/ 48khz SPDIF is working, but obviously only with stereo sound.

I had the same issue on my old desktop pc with Asus mainboard and Realtek 2.79 + modified 2.75 dll.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 8, 2016)

Pretty much depends on what Windows 10 build you're on.... sigh....


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Apr 8, 2016)

May have found the solution to an EQ for windows using ALC1150

Equalizer APO
https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/?source=recommended

PeaceUI
https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/?source=recommended


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Apr 8, 2016)

Damn, seems to have erased the DTS selection for speakers, works nice for headphones.

Maybe when setting up, select only 1 device.

Gonna fiddle with it more.

* Got it back by reinstalling drivers.
*Installing the APO, maybe just select headphones only, doesnt erase DTS driver that way.

Awesome EQ, Headphones are for the first time thumping!


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Apr 8, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Pretty much depends on what Windows 10 build you're on.... sigh....



I´m on build 1586.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 8, 2016)

You mean 10586?  Because that's when I actually had it working.  I have ALC892 though.


----------



## idnamark (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello

Is this work with only the optical output? Because i get playback error on coaxial output, but the test is succesful on the optical output.

Thanks.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 9, 2016)

Maybe MS didn't fix it for coaxial.  I have no idea because I can't test it.  And Optical is broken on preview builds again as well, so...


----------



## GunnzAkimbo (Apr 11, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has hacked the Asus Z170 WS audio driver pack for use on any board with ALC1150 ?


----------



## idnamark (Apr 12, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Maybe MS didn't fix it for coaxial.  I have no idea because I can't test it.  And Optical is broken on preview builds again as well, so...



But why is this two outputs is different in software way? It is the same signal, i don't understand it.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 12, 2016)

Fine, well I tested the non-optical digital output now, without anything plugged into it because I don't have anything to plug into it, and still got the failed test tone on my rs1 build, after a very long time of it doing nothing.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Apr 13, 2016)

I updated my drivers via Windows Update. Now if I set the device to Dlby Digital 5.1 the test sound in volume control panel is working. However, stereo sources stay silent (on Creative cards there was an upmix) as do all the games I have tried so far (Crysis 3, Grim Dawn, Street Figher V)


----------



## genuine3000 (Apr 14, 2016)

nice to hear!  but is there a solution yet for the last  windows 10 build 14316 and before that. Because we are getting behind for update and security leaks I've tested out some other solutions but without good luck if there is some help out there to find a solution it would be great.
Seams the old solution won't work anymore so there is none for the moment


----------



## jhyman (Apr 17, 2016)

I was curious to test out Dolby Headphone, but the drivers only let me enable Dolby Virtual Speaker.  I have optical ouput to a DAC that is powering headphones.  Is there anyway to make Windows/Realtek think that the "digital output device" is headphones and not speakers?


----------



## K-RAD (Apr 18, 2016)

None of the solutions (this or this) worked for me  I tried R2.71, R2.73, R2.79, original mobo drivers, and the drivers don't work anymore, the volume icon gets a red X

- win 8.1 x64
- ASRock H97M-ITX/AC


----------



## TheGlow (Apr 19, 2016)

Late to the party. I just got a pair of turtle beach headphones for xbox but came with a DSS2 surround sound adapter.
I'm trying to figure it out but it seems I need to enable dolby digital live and not sure how.
I'm on an Asus z170 Pro Gaming with the SupremeFX which I believe is just rebranded alc1150.
What kind of options to I have? On latest Windows 10, 64bit.


----------



## TibChee (May 2, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Yes!!! The fix for Realtek surround on Windows 10 is now in the Windows Insider Slow (and Fast) Ring!  And both methods still work!
> 
> I'll repost my instructions for the non-Test Mode method here.
> 
> ...



I followed these steps and now I can set DTS or DDL in the Realtek HD Audio Manager but there is no sound if I switch either of those in the default format menu. Not even the test sound funcion works.

I am using Windows 10 (geniue with the latest update) and my motherboard is an ASRock z77 Extreme 4.

Could anyone help me what could be the problem?


----------



## Jgr9 (May 3, 2016)

If you aren't on the Threshold 2 (TH2) public release build, it won't work...


----------



## genuine3000 (May 6, 2016)

I've think I have the solution for the last builds slow and fast ring I'm doing some more testing deferent pc's and come back with the detailed explication
@TibChee what the hell that is but if you are reading the forum jou know


----------



## sunshinewelly (May 10, 2016)

just upgraded to windows 10 last night - cant get the method on page 37-38 to work.
i assume that this does not work on windows 10 at the moment
is there any other paid solutions out there


----------



## Jgr9 (May 10, 2016)

It might still be working on the latest public build with those instructions.

They broke it again in some of the current preview builds, but say they (might) have a fix for it coming in 14339.


----------



## jacemace (May 10, 2016)

I've been watching this thread a few times intermittently over the last few years - I now have and Asus N551JQ with MaxxAudio. I have installed Equalizer APO, and Peace Equalizer. EQ APO got rid of two of Realteks dialogue boxes - sound configuration, and the other I can't remember. Now there is only Speakers and Microphone in the Realtek choice boxes.

I would like to ask if I install Realtek with DDL and DTSI, will I lose MaxxAudio? Can I add MaxAudio later? I have the Asus Realtek MaxxAudio drivers downloaded from Asus in a zip file. I am also wondering if EQ APO will stay, or I can add it after? As said by the poster in post #1383, EQ APO is good.

Edit - Now that I've looked inside the modified Realtek 2.79 7z file, I see that MaxxAudio is in there - in fact the modified file I downloaded here, and the file I downloaded from Asus for my N551JQ, are nearly identical, so hopefully there is a good, compatible correlation.

Edit 2 - Do I uninstall Realtek drivers with the device manager, windows uninstall programs, or revo uninstaller?

Well - it didn't go well at all. It wouldn't install. I did manage to get dolby digital by copying the modified dll.  I used testing, by disabling boot guard in the bios - I signed the drivers.

MaxxAudio with EqualizerAPO and Peace EQ is really good.

-


----------



## Jgr9 (May 10, 2016)

If your new installer is mostly/partially Realtek, I'd think when you use that it'll ask to uninstall it for you?

Otherwise, use Programs and Features in the Control Panel.


----------



## sunshinewelly (May 11, 2016)

so just so i can get my head around this - do i put the cracked RTKAPO64.dll and copy that into the extracted realtek 2.79 main folder or does it go into the "vista64" file.

Also should i iuninstall the real driver first or just install the modifed driver without removing the original driver

there is also reference to different methods - the one i used originally on my windows 8 build was the method on page 1-2

also would a dedicated external sound card such as an xonar u5 or u7  offer better sound that the built in chip on my z77 extreme MB

also quick question but does windows 10 now officially support dolby digital live as i was looking at getting a xonar U7 but according to asus DDL is not compatible when using windows 10


----------



## sectoid (May 11, 2016)

Finally Windows 10 build 14342 is out "We fixed an issue resulting in audio crashes for users who play audio to a receiver over S/PDIF or HDMI, and use a driver that supports real-time encoding via technologies like Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect."
And yes, it is true for me. My Realtek ALC892 is back, now fully function.

Edit: Some problems with Windows media player and Movie and TV player, not play DTS source movie but Media player classic and Kodi functions is OK. Maybe my local problem...


----------



## Jgr9 (May 11, 2016)

The modified DLL goes right in System32 after you've installed the driver.  You can try it out with the one currently installed though I guess, just to possibly make things quicker (or not).  Deleting/overwriting the original file that you're replacing takes a bit of trickery though.  (see pg 37).

You might, or maybe even probably will, have better luck with dedicated soundcards I would think, but I can't confirm myself.


----------



## sunshinewelly (May 12, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> The modified DLL goes right in System32 after you've installed the driver.  You can try it out with the one currently installed though I guess, just to possibly make things quicker (or not).  Deleting/overwriting the original file that you're replacing takes a bit of trickery though.  (see pg 37).
> 
> You might, or maybe even probably will, have better luck with dedicated soundcards I would think, but I can't confirm myself.




"system32" - sorry but where do i find that. I thought you replace the file in the original driver and then run the modified driver - thats what worked for me in windows8.

is this an alternative method


----------



## Jgr9 (May 12, 2016)

Yeah, I think I know what you're talking about, but that was closer to the old method and instructions.  This current file that you replace is in C:\Windows\System32 and you can do it after installing the normal driver (if you have a method of deleting the original that it replaces).


----------



## sunshinewelly (May 12, 2016)

hi right just did this and i can play a test tone in the playback devices (dolby digital live) in properties, advanced - i can pick DDL and it plays a tone.

in playback devices supported formats however i only get these options
DTS AUDIO
DOLBY DIGITAL
WMA WINDOWS AUDIO

I dont have a dolby digital live option.

should i have one there or is it simply covered by the dolby digital box


----------



## Jgr9 (May 12, 2016)

probably covered by the DD box.


----------



## timdim (May 14, 2016)

Hi, I'd like to share my success with the latest method, running Win 10 on an Asus P8Z68.

I've been without live encoding ever since I had to remove my pci based x mystique due to a slot conflict and rely on onboard sound. 
I had already installed the latest drivers (7818_PG444_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip) prior to discovering the modded 2.75 dll.

I opened regedit and added a new 32bit DWORD (DisableProtectedAudioDG with the value 1) to hkey_local_machine/software/microsoft/windows/currentversion/audio
rebooted
I then entered windows/system32 in explorer and renamed the current RltkAPO64.dll to RltkAPO64.Odll, anything will do I guess, or delete it and then copy pasted the modded 2.75 one in it's place.
A quick reboot, success! Encoding options are now available and work perfectly!

Although the previous method worked for me, I was prevented from using it because test mode is not allowed by most anti cheat software such as battleye.

Many thanks to all involved in making this possible.


----------



## DazzaWill (May 14, 2016)

I did the exact same method as timdim and it works. My problem is that disabling protected  audio causes Netflix to fail. Anyone know away around this? Unfortunately both methods cause issues.Was also wondering if the Xaudio2 fix is required on Win 10 and does it cause any issue if I use it. In testing I have sound in all channels without the fix in xaudio2 games but I suspect its not proper 6 channel Independant. Also, as has always been the case WATCHDOGS etc.only works in analog when DDlive is enabled.


----------



## Jgr9 (May 15, 2016)

Gonna have to make sure you don't have any speaker spread/fill or virtual surround going on.  Either with Dolby Home Theater (the Dolby tab), or being done by your receiver, or something else.

And, so far, I do believe that fix is needed for those games in Windows 10 still.  I can't really test myself for now though.


----------



## Jgr9 (May 20, 2016)

Ahaa.  Surround sound (Dolby / DTS) is indeed working again through Realtek Optical in 14342.  Test tone still only plays 2 channels, but it's a Dolby or DTS signal.  (Use something else to test.)

Though I still don't know if anything can be done about Netflix's conflict with the registry edit used in one of the methods for this mod.  And I don't use Netflix myself.


----------



## DazzaWill (May 20, 2016)

I'm able to run NETFLIX straight from the chrome browser instead of the app but its only 2 channel. The other option is to disable the audio hack reg key and stop start the sound service, or you can re-boot. I made a couple of batch files to make it quick. Unzip contents of Audio.zip to desktop and try it out. Make sure to run the batch files as administrator.


----------



## Jgr9 (May 21, 2016)

But you disable it and it's stereo right (because of no DDL/DTS)?


----------



## DazzaWill (May 21, 2016)

I disable it so that the Netflix App works. The App  gives you the option for proper Surround sound which works as normal dolby digital plus, not DD Live. Running Netflix from Chrome Browser with DD Live hack enabled or disabled only ever outputs 2 channel but at least Netflix can actually run this way while the hack is enabled without spitting out the error. Personal choice.


----------



## bogdan1101 (May 29, 2016)

timdim said:


> Hi, I'd like to share my success with the latest method, running Win 10 on an Asus P8Z68.
> 
> I've been without live encoding ever since I had to remove my pci based x mystique due to a slot conflict and rely on onboard sound.
> I had already installed the latest drivers (7818_PG444_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip) prior to discovering the modded 2.75 dll.
> ...



I tested! It is work 100%.


----------



## Deveraux03 (May 29, 2016)

I followed the instruction on page 40 and installation went fine. However, I can't get it to work.

I'm using a 5.1 system which has only RCA output and so I use RCA converter to connect to my mobo (Z97 HD3). 

I don't get the DTS options or anything in the speaker tab. But everything is present in digital output. 

Won't DTS work with analog ?

Please answer..


----------



## rxracer (May 31, 2016)

Deveraux03 said:


> I followed the instruction on page 40 and installation went fine. However, I can't get it to work.
> 
> I'm using a 5.1 system which has only RCA output and so I use RCA converter to connect to my mobo (Z97 HD3).
> 
> ...



No.  DTS is digital.  An RCA cable will work, but you also need a receiver that can decode DTS.  And you mean RCA input right?.

@Jgr9 - Haven't been here for a while cos there's been no progress.  I just figured out 14352 too.  Awesome.  Prolly should have come here a bit earlier, but I wasn't too far behind.  Fingers crossed they don't wreck it in the next public build.


----------



## Kipz (Jun 5, 2016)

So my hard drive died with all my setup and this thread is so long I'm not sure which guide to be doing.

I did the whole add the .dll file to the vista64 folder, go into windows test mode, install, add the regedit but I don't think that was the same method I used last time on windows 10. 

I have managed to get it to work, but the sound is way off and by that I mean it is off center. I have to put it to the right 4 clicks for it to even sound normal. 

Any advice?


----------



## Kipz (Jun 5, 2016)

Also looks like I'm only getting two channels when I try to edit the balance in the properties.  Only two sliders do anything, the other ones do nothing.


----------



## plainsbison (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm having quite a headache getting this to work. So I followed the instruction from this video using Windows 10 with the latest drivers from Realtek's site and this unlocked version and while DDL and DTSI show up in my options and do in fact send DD and DTS sound to my receiver, it does not encode anything but the front two channels. I've testing this with multiple 5.1 sources and nothing but 2.1. Can anyone please help me troubleshoot this?


----------



## tsunami2311 (Jun 10, 2016)

Pihto said:


> Hi friends!
> Try to apply this patch to newest drivers. I made patch a long time ago, but it must to work properly till now.




Avast blocks this a a threat


----------



## molitar (Jun 12, 2016)

Crap!  I was so damn stupid I purchased a Sound Blaster Z what an awful mistake that was!   I  purchased it because my audio chip went out on my motherboard and it was the dumbest move ever!  Should of purchased a new motherboard with a Realtek Chipset!    Now I have 5.1 that I can't control the individual applications.  Many games I can't adjust volume so I can not multi task as I either have audio or no audio!  This is an awful card!  No sound control at all!


----------



## overhole (Jun 16, 2016)

Can someone say if this thread will help me? My notebook always had SRS pannel with multiple enhancements, but it just stopped working. The pannel is there, but the changes have no longer any effect. I tried reinstalling and updating both the Realtek and the SRS drivers. One thing I think might be related is that I have to disable sound enhancements in windows sound configuration. If I don't, the computer sound doesn't work. I'm on windows 10.


----------



## Fixi0n (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi chaps, great work on getting the dolby to work. Frequent lurker, but just made an account.

I've recently installed 7841_PG445_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL and as i was having some troubles i thought to give it a shot, to mod the DLL myself. As the version difference between the 2.75 DLL is pretty big. The DLL from the .zip even newer then the one from the 2.79 release (on the realtek driver download site).

```
ftp: ftp3.realtek.com.tw
username : spcust
password : hwwk758z
path: /Realtek/GeneralRelease
file: 7841_PG445_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip
```

For me it seems everything is working, but since i can't test it truly for Dolby/DTS, maybe some of you can tell me if it is fully functional, and maybe even have much better results then the old dll. In any case, i've also used the registry mod, which disables the protected audio, it has been posted here many times.

If it works well, i'll have a look if it is possible to get it signed (custom cert), and which driver it is going to be.

Here is my version of the modded dll on zippyshare.

```
http://www17.zippyshare.com/v/IS1Vo345/file.html (usually the fastest and keeps uploads the longest)
https://www.sendspace.com/file/achq04
http://www.multiupfile.com/f/3319a466
```


----------



## tsunami2311 (Jun 18, 2016)

Apparantly I still need to use Modifed drivers  cause a board with DTS connect,  only unlocks DTS connect, but DDL  is not ><


----------



## Pihto (Jun 21, 2016)

tsunami2311 said:


> Avast blocks this a a threat


Avast says: "Win32atcher-AK [PUP]". Tat's thrue. It's patcher made by using dUP2 patch generator (http://dup2.en.softonic.com). Some antiviruses recognize it as hacking tool and even "trojan generic".
If you are not sure, you can launch this patcher on virtual machine.


----------



## Pihto (Jun 21, 2016)

tsunami2311 said:


> Apparantly I still need to use Modifed drivers  cause a board with DTS connect,  only unlocks DTS connect, but DDL  is not ><


Try this attached dll's (patched by my patch) for last version drivers (on this moment):
ftp://ftp3.realtek.com.tw/Realtek/GeneralRelease/7848_PG446_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip


----------



## Fixi0n (Jun 21, 2016)

Pihto said:


> Avast says: "Win32atcher-AK [PUP]". Tat's thrue. It's patcher made by using dUP2 patch generator (http://dup2.en.softonic.com). Some antiviruses recognize it as hacking tool and even "trojan generic".
> If you are not sure, you can launch this patcher on virtual machine.



Not sure if you are talking about my DLL, but if so; I have seen talk about a patch, but i have never downloaded it. Gave up a long time ago, clicking links, as they are mostly all offline. Never heard about the patcher, but looking at the DLL through IDA (original vs my version and some in between), it seems to me a general patcher is definately not a great valid option. Anyways, i have, on my own merit, used IDA Pro to make the changes, after analyzing previous patched DLL's.

Anyways, because the lack of quotes, i still don't know of my DLL works to the full extent.

Finally, i'm pretty sure i can patch the drivers with a new signature, if the DLL, or any-other one, is worth the trouble. Been fiddling quite a bit with M$ signing tools, and it surely seems possible to create a signed version (with your own personal certificate. In respect to that last bit, i'll definitely give you attachment a try.

Thanks!


----------



## Pihto (Jun 21, 2016)

Fixi0n said:


> Not sure if you are talking about my DLL, but if so;


My dear friend! Everything I said above, I said not to you, but to tsunami2311.
This is about the patch which I posted on page 47.


----------



## predprey (Jun 22, 2016)

Fixi0n said:


> Not sure if you are talking about my DLL, but if so; I have seen talk about a patch, but i have never downloaded it. Gave up a long time ago, clicking links, as they are mostly all offline. *Never heard about the patcher, but looking at the DLL through IDA (original vs my version and some in between), it seems to me a general patcher is definately not a great valid option.* Anyways, i have, on my own merit, used IDA Pro to make the changes, after analyzing previous patched DLL's.
> 
> Anyways, because the lack of quotes, i still don't know of my DLL works to the full extent.
> 
> ...



This. IIRC, from 2.75 onwards the original code changed quite a bit, splitted into two subfunctions, so the patch needed to be applied to both. The patcher would probably need wildcards to detect all the bytes that need to be patched.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 25, 2016)

Pihto said:


> Try this attached dll's (patched by my patch) for last version drivers (on this moment):
> ftp://ftp3.realtek.com.tw/Realtek/GeneralRelease/7848_PG446_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip



This patched files works perfectly on my system A1 method ..thank you for the updated files !


----------



## RGSPro (Jun 29, 2016)

Was able to install the modified driver v6.0.1.7747 that enabled the Creative X-Fi MB5 control panel and got that working.  That only had DTS Interactive, so I used the RltkAPO_7848 zip thinking that wouldn't work with the 7747 driver but it did and enabled DDL 5.1.  Fantastic to have DDL 5.1 working with onboard sound with the Pro Studio options.  I didn't think I would be able to make that work.

Only downside is the Realtek HD Audio Manager control panel no longer works, but I guess all those options are available in the windows sound options.

I do have a Creative X-Fi Titanium HD card, but when using DDL over optical it would get static and popping after an hour or so.  I would have to switch the speaker config around a few times to get it to stop.  Creative support was unable to help with that and their 1 year warranty is pretty short for how expensive their cards are.


----------



## cameronmc88 (Jun 30, 2016)

Got this working on Windows 10, working great with Dolby Digital Live. Setup is Astro a40 Headset with Mixamp using Optical Cable + USB.

I see an option called Pro Logic II under Dolby Home Theater, do I enable this while using DDL? or can only one be ran at a time..


----------



## Pihto (Jun 30, 2016)

Robert Steiner said:


> so I used the RltkAPO_7848 zip thinking that wouldn't work with the 7747 driver


Here is 6.0.1.7747 patched drivers:
http://www.4shared.com/archive/QM6eYby2ce/RltkAPO_7747.html
And I want to remind that you (or anybody else) can patch ANY version of Realtek HD Audio Drivers yourself, using patch from page 47 of this theme.


----------



## RGSPro (Jun 30, 2016)

Pihto said:


> Here is 6.0.1.7747 patched drivers:
> http://www.4shared.com/archive/QM6eYby2ce/RltkAPO_7747.html
> And I want to remind that you (or anybody else) can patch ANY version of Realtek HD Audio Drivers yourself, using patch from page 47 of this theme.



Do you know if it's possible to patch the newer drivers to work with Creative's MB5 app?


----------



## Pihto (Jul 1, 2016)

Robert Steiner said:


> Do you know if it's possible to patch the newer drivers


Give me a link to the modified drivers, and I'll try to see what I can do.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 1, 2016)

My Realtek on board is the 889 which is a beast of an onboard chip... apparently my ASUS driver from main webpage has DTS Ultra, but it only works in 2.0 mode and i have tested it... sounds atrocious.

I doubt anyone with a lower fidelity Realtek sound chip will be able to really use the "extra" features properly as they don't sound as good unless you use coaxial or optical out, which for most boards with a lower end chip may not have, i have noticed a huge difference between the same sound chip too, my AMD MSI 790FX-GD70 uses the same 889 chip and sounds much worse, my Z68 EVGA SLi board has it too and sounds as good as this one on my X58 board...

Makes me think that the sound chip on the AMD board has interference through the 6 ports.

A note too, my MSI 790FX-GD70 has the same coaxial and optical out as my x58 board but has no DTS options at all.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 3, 2016)

@Pihto - first things first..many thanks for creating the patcher. i am trying to summarize how to use it..pls correct me if wrong, thanks.
a. download the latest driver files
b. extract them
c. run your patcher
d. when prompted, point to the .dll files in the extracted folder (is that right??, which all .dll files?)
e. patch the registry when prompted
f. patcher work done, now go to the extracted folder and run setup.exe

query--> if driver already installed in system, do i need to uninstall it before using the above method.


----------



## xBossK (Jul 4, 2016)

Gnashes said:


> Can confirm that A1 is working with R2.78 on my Asus Maximus VII Formula
> 
> Steps to Reproduce:
> 1. *Test Mode On*
> ...



Worked perfectly in a genuine Windows 10 64bit Build 10586.420.



Pihto said:


> Try this attached dll's (patched by my patch) for last version drivers (on this moment):
> ftp://ftp3.realtek.com.tw/Realtek/GeneralRelease/7848_PG446_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip



I also used the provided version and dll attached by @Pihto. Thanks!


----------



## Pihto (Jul 4, 2016)

onlytanmoy said:


> (is that right??, which all .dll files?)


RltkAPO64.dll or RtkAPO64.dll for x64 systems and RltkAPO.dll or RtkAPO.dll for x86 systems. In old driver versions RtkAPO, in new versions - RltkAPO.


onlytanmoy said:


> if driver already installed in system, do i need to uninstall it before using the above method.


No, you don't need to uninstall. You can simply replace original dll's with patched dll's.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 4, 2016)

> No, you don't need to uninstall. You can simply replace original dll's with patched dll's.


@Pihto please point me to the path where i can replace the original dll's with patched dll's.


----------



## Pihto (Jul 4, 2016)

onlytanmoy said:


> please point me to the path where i can replace


C:\Windows\System32


----------



## UpLoader (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello everybody! I'm sorry if this is wrong topic for it, but still, maybe someone could help me?
I'm often recording tournament or other games. I am using Logitech G633 7.1 headphones, but the problem is, when recording in stereo - sound is perfectly fine, but when recording in 7.1 - sound is bad quality and really weird. So I'm wondering, is there any way to fix this? Of course, I could simply be in stereo mode, but then the whole point of buying these headphones is lost. But maybe there is some way to record sound from another device while still hearing sound from my headphones, or some other way to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 5, 2016)

@Pihto i am getting the msg-- this action can't be completed because the folder or a file in it is open in another prog...in my attempt to overwrite the RltkAPO64.dll with the patched dll, please help.


----------



## UpLoader (Jul 5, 2016)

onlytanmoy said:


> @Pihto i am getting the msg-- this action can't be completed because the folder or a file in it is open in another prog...in my attempt to overwrite the RltkAPO64.dll with the patched dll, please help.



You can rename the original file first and then add patched dll


----------



## Pihto (Jul 6, 2016)

onlytanmoy said:


> this action can't be completed because the folder or a file in it is open in another prog...


You have to disable Realtek High Definition Audio in the Device Manager, and then replace files.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 6, 2016)

thanks @Pihto that did the job...yeyyy...dolby home theater and DTS Neo PC now enabled for me...thanks a lot mate.


----------



## happydix (Jul 8, 2016)

can anyone post link here for Pihto's patcher?


----------



## Pihto (Jul 8, 2016)

happydix said:


> can anyone post link here for Pihto's patcher?


On 47-th page.


----------



## happydix (Jul 9, 2016)

@Pihto, i can't find the .dll file in the patcher but can search it in win explorer. any idea?


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 9, 2016)

happydix said:


> @Pihto, i can't find the .dll file in the patcher but can search it in win explorer. any idea?



The PATCHER does not content any dll , you have to point the PATCHER to correct dll file so the PATCHER can do what it is designed for , PATCHING dll 

1 download the latest REALTEK driver , unrar , unzip ,un7zip it what ever you use 
2 open the unzipped FOLDER and look for >WIN64 folder > find this two dlls RltkAPO.dll & RltkAPO64.dll 
3 point the patcher to each dll and execute (maybe you dont need both however I did it my self )
4. Install the driver and follow A1 method installation worked for me every time .

Hope this help


----------



## agasoft (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello folks,
I registered here just to post to this thread.
I have another problem with Realtek, but hope that someone could help me to unlock or solve it.
I am totaly blind man and sound is so important in my life.
My computer have motherboard Asus H81MR series with some kind of newer Realtek software, I never seen before.
The problem is that in manager option "Make front and rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously" completely missing in Connector settings.
When I uninstall Realtek, windows correctly doing this, but then I have no equalizer.
However, when I install my Realtek driver from my Gigabyte motherboard, Make front and rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously appeared.
Why asus locked it and have I any chanse to use my original driver with that option enabled?
Does this patch unlocks it?


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 9, 2016)

> 4. Install the driver and follow A1 method installation worked for me every time .


@dvojinov can you please guide me to the page in this thread which details the A1 method of installation? thanks.


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 9, 2016)

onlytanmoy said:


> @dvojinov can you please guide me to the page in this thread which details the A1 method of installation? thanks.


1. *Download the A1 unlocked drivers  IN YOUR CASE USE THE PATCHED ONE you did*

2.* Installed realteck latest driver*

2. *Look for RtkAPO64.dll in Windows\System32\ <---- IGNORE THIS STEP*

3. *Copy and replace the unlocked 64 bits dll file intoto Windows\System32\ <------ IGNORE THIS STEP*

4. Open *Regedit & find  "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio".   Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value), Set Value to 1. <----- DO THIS STEP !!!!!!!!!*

6. *Restart*


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 9, 2016)

@dvojinov thanks for the prompt response mate...below is what i have done so far:-
1 downloaded the latest REALTEK driver, extracted them
2 opened the unzipped FOLDER and looked for >WIN64 folder > found this two dlls RltkAPO.dll & RltkAPO64.dll
3 pointed the patcher to each dll and execute
4 Installed the driver
5 Dolby Home Theater and DTS Neo got enabled for me

so now i need to do the below step?
Regedit & find "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value), Set Value to 1

and restart...what will this change?


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 9, 2016)

yes , however once you back in the system check REGEDIT agin and be sure this DWORD "DisableProtectedAudioDG" is in place a the value is set to 1


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 9, 2016)

onlytanmoy said:


> @dvojinov thanks for the prompt response mate...below is what i have done so far:-
> 1 downloaded the latest REALTEK driver, extracted them
> 2 opened the unzipped FOLDER and looked for >WIN64 folder > found this two dlls RltkAPO.dll & RltkAPO64.dll
> 3 pointed the patcher to each dll and execute
> ...



well you know what?  Im not entirely sure about this step , I did it so no harm done and everything works but if you have everything enabled you may skip it as well , maybe Pihto can clarefy this


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 9, 2016)

hmm..ok..no worries.
@Pihto can you please clarify? thanks.


----------



## agasoft (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello,
What I am doing wrong?
Installed realtek driver.
Opened patch.exe.
It want to open some files, probably RtkAPO64.dll.
I am trying to navigate with patch to system32, but there, it cannot locate this file, even this file is present. I can see it with windows explorer.
But with patch I cannot.
I copied original RtkAPO64.dll to another location, patched it, and tried to replace.
Stopped audio service.
After restart, Windows said that realtek enhancements made problem, and offered me to reenable it.
It seams that file is not replaced, and I got nothing.
What I did wrong?


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 9, 2016)

agasoft said:


> Hello,
> What I am doing wrong?
> Installed realtek driver.
> Opened patch.exe.
> ...



You try to PATCH an active system file within system32 , this is what you doing wrong try this :

"The PATCHER does not content any dll , you have to point the PATCHER to correct dll file so the PATCHER can do what it is designed for , PATCHING dll 

1 download the latest REALTEK driver , unrar , unzip ,un7zip it what ever you use 
2 open the unzipped FOLDER and look for >WIN64 folder > find this two dlls RltkAPO.dll & RltkAPO64.dll 
3 point the patcher to each dll and execute (maybe you dont need both however I did it my self )
4. Install the driver and follow A1 method installation worked for me every time ."

I believe that once you do the patching correct you just install the drivers and that you dont have to mess with A1 method and editing REGEDIT as before , not entirely sure but looks like it .


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 9, 2016)

people PLEASE read posts above , research a little bit it is all answered here several time


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 10, 2016)

@dvojinov heres something to share bro...i was not having any sound in youtube..but after i applied the adopted the below step and rebooted my m/c..youtube sound was back in all its glory...yeyyyyy...thanks man 
Open *Regedit & find "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value), Set Value to 1. *


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 10, 2016)

@dvojinov when i right click the speaker icon in my system tray and click on playback devices, i am getting the below pop-up
---------------------------
Audio Enhancements Problem
---------------------------
Windows has detected that audio enhancements for the following device are causing problems:

   Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)

Would you like to disable Driver Enhancements for this device?
---------------------------
Yes  No   
---------------------------
at the moment i am hitting No, but what is this and can it be bypassed?


----------



## PaulKemp (Jul 10, 2016)

omg what a rabbit hole this thing is. I swear the last few hours has been frustating. I am using a Astro MixAmp 2011 as the reciever and a Asus z97-PLUS MB as the source. 

1) I have DD Live as a setting in the Advanced tab, but no test tone is playing. Tone plays when using Dolby Digital in "Supported formats"-tab. So I presume it does not work? This is on 2.79 using method A1. 
2) Do I need to restart Windows with advanced and "enable usigned driver" EVERY time i reboot?


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 10, 2016)

onlytanmoy said:


> @dvojinov when i right click the speaker icon in my system tray and click on playback devices, i am getting the below pop-up
> ---------------------------
> Audio Enhancements Problem
> ---------------------------
> ...



Iv seen this with some driver releases however rarely what driver release did you patch ?


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 10, 2016)

> Iv seen this with some driver releases however rarely what driver release did you patch ?


6.0.1.7867


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 10, 2016)

6.0.1.7865 this is the one I used with the patcher and A1 regedit , are they maybe named with extra DOLBY something or this are regular ? because I experienced problems like this with drivers named like this : 
*Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) R2.8x (7865) + Dolby WHQL *

:So i would suggest to download the normal one and repeat what you did before , I would also recommend to uninstall current Relatek drivers before manually . Also it would be good if you try with an older release maybe one below this that you have now and see what is going to happen...I know it is a play an pain in the ass but it is like it is unfortunately .


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 11, 2016)

i am using the normal one mate...anyways that nagging pop-up comes only when i right click on vol.icon..else all ok..so i guess i will love with it


----------



## djshauny1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Does anyone have a tutorial to do this on Windows 10 please? been throught he thread and cant seem to get anything to work. Cheers


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 16, 2016)

djshauny1 said:


> Does anyone have a tutorial to do this on Windows 10 please? been throught he thread and cant seem to get anything to work. Cheers



well most of it is W10 tutorials except the original post (1)


----------



## Howlerin (Jul 17, 2016)

Has anyone had what I think are compatibility issues with the patcher on Win10?

I managed to download it but when I try to run the patcher I get a  "This app can't run on your PC" error.

Any thoughts?


----------



## markofwolves (Jul 18, 2016)

Ok, I’ve Dolby Digital but don’t work perfectly. The sound is great and clear but the voice don’t come from center channel but from right and left. 
All channel work, surround left and right work great. Center is strange, work but don’t like a center channel.

If I go to Realtek – Advanced – Dolby Digital and I Run the test the sound come only from left and right. Same with DTS.
If i go to Supported Format, the test work great in all channel.

How I can fix? I need a real Dolby Digital and no this strange mix audio. Thanks for the support.


----------



## markofwolves (Jul 18, 2016)

Ok, is my error because i don't select Dolby Digital in Realtek Device Manager. I select only in the basic audio device, look the image:






5.1 now work perfectly. I test trailer from windows 10 film and all is ok. Voice from the center and effect from the other channel. But this don't work for videogames. When i run videogame the center don't work perfecty and the voice come from left and right. In the game all five channel work but not correctly. I think PC game don't support 5.1 like PS4 or Xbox. How I can fix?
Thanks for the support.


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 18, 2016)

Howlerin said:


> Has anyone had what I think are compatibility issues with the patcher on Win10?
> 
> I managed to download it but when I try to run the patcher I get a  "This app can't run on your PC" error.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Aggressive firewall or Antivirus settings may block the patcher or prevent to work at all .


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 18, 2016)

markofwolves said:


> Ok, is my error because i don't select Dolby Digital in Realtek Device Manager. I select only in the basic audio device, look the image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try to use Dolby Digital Live as your DEFAULT FORMAT  if not may be bad implementation in game or not supported 5.1 at all which would be srange or the game is uber old


----------



## markofwolves (Jul 18, 2016)

dvojinov said:


> try to use Dolby Digital Live as your DEFAULT FORMAT  if not may be bad implementation in game or not supported 5.1 at all which would be srange or the game is uber old



How i can use or select Dolby Digital Live? Or is a software?
All game if I try are new release like Doom, XCOM 2 and other. All game don't work fine.
Thanks.

*UPDATE 2*
I try this game and or work in 2.0 (left right very good quality and clear sound) or in 5.1 (all channel work great)

Ryse son of Rome: 5.1
A bird Story: 5.1
Alien Isolation: 2.0
Layes of Fear: 5.1
Sine Mora: 5.1
Republique: 2.0
MGS V: 2.0
Metro Last Night: 2.0
Xcom 2 2.0
Doom 5.1

When the game work only in 2.0, i've DOLBY DIGITAL in Ampli display. How i can transform the 2.0 in 5.1? Thanks.


----------



## Vaeryl (Jul 19, 2016)

People, can you help me??

Im lost with 60 pages of this thread, and want to unlock Dolby and DTS in my realtek audio board.

I have a Asus Crosshair Formula V MB, and its sound is realtek based.


How can I use this patches?

Can you please send me the right links to install?


Thank you!


----------



## irishwhip (Jul 24, 2016)

I finally got this working on windows 10 using the MSI installer ( i have a z97 MSI board) and the modified 2.75 dll.
removed the old drivers through device manager ( i had a reboot loop thing going on if i used the proper uninstaller)
installed the new drivers with the exe from the MSI drivers page
disabled driver signature enforcement (in powershell or cmd= bcdedit.exe 
-set test signing on)
ran the registry patch for DisableProtectedAudioDG

My games work in 6 channel over TOS now, tested with arkham knight and skyrim. the weird thing is, multi channel AAC movies play with the channels in the wrong order (bitstreamed dts and ac3 movies are unaffected)

It was much easier in windows 7


----------



## edumariano (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Today a tried something different.
My MoBo is a Asus Maximus Ranger VII. Windows 10 Pro.


I installed the original drivers from Realtek (http://12244.wpc.azureedge.net/8012...dio/0006-64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R279.exe)
After that, I tried to sign the RltkAPO.dll and RltkAPO64.dll posted by Pitho  (https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-58#post-3476362)

To do that I have to install the Microsoft SDK, if someone have this installed could try too?
The tools are in C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\bin\x64 

makecert -r -sv certificat.pvk -n CN="Microsoft Corporation" certificat.cer
(will ask for a pass, remember that for the next steps)

Cert2Spc.exe certificat.cer certificat.spc

pvk2pfx.exe -pvk certificat.pvk -spc certificat.spc -pfx certificat.pfx
in my case this tool was missing, so I used this one: http://www.pantaray.com/MakePFX.exe, filling only the PVK password)

signtool sign /f "certificat.pfx" RltkAPO.dll
signtool sign /f "certificat.pfx" RltkAPO64.dll

After that install the certificat.cer by double click. Must install in Local Computer, as a Trusted root certificate autority > Register.

Disable the soud service: net stop audiosrv, copy the DLLs to C:\windows\system32 and SysWow64. Restart the system and try 

No need to testsign off =), or regedit.

Sorry, but I`m from Brazil and my English is very rusted.


----------



## Sega_Mega (Jul 30, 2016)

try this method from page 37. , works 100 % and much easier than others.  

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-37#post-3360667


----------



## lolek86 (Aug 2, 2016)

duh ...  problems with signing might be ahead

https://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/Windows-10-Version-1607-Changes-Driver-Signing-Policy


----------



## jaison (Aug 2, 2016)

edumariano said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today a tried something different.
> My MoBo is a Asus Maximus Ranger VII. Windows 10 Pro.
> ...



Mandei uma MP amigo. Ajuda hehe!


----------



## jaison (Aug 2, 2016)

Sega_Mega said:


> Yeah  , I see that options , and i have DD Live and DTS interactive in sound options  but not in default format list in Realtek audio manager



Hello! For me the options appear equal to the friend up, but in the game there is no effect 5.1. I followed the steps R2.71 A1 (Alternative method).
I need to do another procedure? Thanks.


----------



## cyberkevin (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello, I have WIndows 10 Pro and without any reason, the sollution page one not working anymore, so I tried almost everything on the last pages.... nothing...
I have the Dolby Digital Live 5.1 option (have DTS too, but already had it on my Maximus V Formula.) but not working at all...
It worked very well on Windows 7 and Windows 10 for some some times... then sudendly.... nothing...
My Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit build is "10586"

Someone can help ?

MotherBoard : Maximus V Formula


----------



## RealSpArTeN (Aug 3, 2016)

To fix the 5.1 in certain games issue:

https://steamcommunity.com/app/214490/discussions/0/598198356180308529/

It's a x_audio fix linked in the OP (used the google drive one)


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 3, 2016)

Is it just me, or have Realtek just given up making HD Audio Codec drivers now?  The last release was over a year ago.


----------



## dvojinov (Aug 3, 2016)

Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) Version 6.0.1.7891 WHQL
ftp://ftp3.realtek.com.tw/Realtek/GeneralRelease/7891_PG447_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip
you must use as :
login : spcust
password : hwwk758z


----------



## Sinster (Aug 5, 2016)

Am I missing a step?  I keep getting the uninstall loop.

-Downloaded latest drivers
-extracted drivers
-Uninstalled previous drivers
-patch .dll in WIN64 Folder
-ran setup.exe (drivers went through the uninstalled phase)
-rebooted
-added DisabledAudioProtectedDG
-Continued with installation, but it went through the “uninstalled phase again”
-Replaced setup.exe with the current one from the MSI setup.exe audio package
-Still get the uninstall loop.
-If I cancel the uninstall I have Dolby and DTS under sound in windows control panel, but there isn’t a RealTek control panel. 
-Also tried 2.75.dll with no luck.


----------



## Hxx (Aug 5, 2016)

So first time (i think) posting in this thread. I have the Gigabyte z97mx Gaming 5 micro atx mobo with Realtek ALC 1150 and Win10 Pro 64bit



I think i got DDL to work and here is what I did :
1. Uninstalled Creative X fi mb3 software (comes with the motherboard)
2. Restart
3. Uninstalled current realtek driver
4. Restart
5. Downloaded the current realtek driver from gigabyte's website but replaced ...64.dll in the driver package. Installed the modded driver and clicked "install anyway" to the window that pops up about the driver signature
6. Restart
7. At this point i am seeing in the Realtek driver manager a bunch of additional options for  Dolby etc....
8. Installed the Creative x fi mb3 software that comes with the motherboard
9. Restart
10. At this point al the extra stuff i saw in step 7 is gone however when i go to sound options I can see that I can enable dolby 5.1 digital. So I think that the Creative software just takes ownership of the sound effects, EQ and all that stuff ( I do see those in the Creative software but not in Realtek  HD software any longer)
11. Doesn't work at this point so then i go and make the registry edit DisabledAudioProtectedDG
12. Restart
13. At this point I go back to sound options, enable DDL and everything works...tested youtube and Killing Floor 2. with my Astro A50s.

So my question is:  the fact that i can enable DDL 5.1 in sound/playback properties Advanced Tab is enough or should I see this option within the realtek HD Audio Manager ? I can definitely sense a difference in sound from changing the bitrate in sound options so i think its working.....i think.


----------



## cyberkevin (Aug 7, 2016)

cyberkevin said:


> Hello, I have WIndows 10 Pro and without any reason, the sollution page one not working anymore, so I tried almost everything on the last pages.... nothing...
> I have the Dolby Digital Live 5.1 option (have DTS too, but already had it on my Maximus V Formula.) but not working at all...
> It worked very well on Windows 7 and Windows 10 for some some times... then sudendly.... nothing...
> My Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit build is "10586"
> ...



Corrected.... by something that stupid...


----------



## markofwolves (Aug 8, 2016)

RealSpArTeN said:


> To fix the 5.1 in certain games issue:
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/214490/discussions/0/598198356180308529/
> 
> It's a x_audio fix linked in the OP (used the google drive one)



I use this metod but don't work. The sound is Dolby Digital (like Realtek metod A1 fix) but only 2.0 and not 5.1. What do you think?
Many games like Doom, Ryse are 5.1 but other like MGSV, Metro are only 2.0.


----------



## lukjod (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Guys, is any method compatible with Win 10 1607 (build 14393)? I want to upgrade but afraid of loosing DDLive support. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## jaison (Aug 9, 2016)

lukjod said:


> Hi Guys, is any method compatible with Win 10 1607 (build 14393)? I want to upgrade but afraid of loosing DDLive support.
> Thanks in advance



Friend, I followed the tutorial that Edumarino passed me and it worked

-Remove the old and install this:
http://12244.wpc.azureedge.net/8012...dio/0006-64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R279.exe

Then download this file you will have to put DLL in the Windows directory:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/modified-275-dll-rar.68722
if not open this link try this: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-37#post-3360667

Place the DLL in the Windows folder C: \ Windows \ System32 and C: \ Windows \ SysWow64
So then have to make an issue in the Windows registry.
Wheel Regedit as an administrator, and seeks the key: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Audio]
Adds a new item of type DWORD 32bit, with the name of DisableProtectedAudioDG and value = 1.

restart everything.

It worked for me with the last update Win10 Pro 64bit, I hope it worked.


----------



## tsunami2311 (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/Windows-10-Version-1607-Changes-Driver-Signing-Policy

With above change to windows 10 are we still gona be able to install these modified drivers??

I current have modified version of 2.79 with appropriate dll in the installer zip up with reg entry I made to  modify the appropriate regkey for me. all in one zip for when I do reinstall


----------



## marzop (Aug 20, 2016)

Please help me, everything was working fine before this big anniversary update, and now my Astro A40's won't play sound through optical, even with DDL and the unlocked drivers, I've tried everything mentioned, reinstalling now over 10 times just to make sure..my motherboard is the maximus Vii hero with alc1150..windows 10 14393 build, would really like to get the full sound out of my headset.

The audio shows its playing when I have realtek Digital output selected, but nothing can be heard from the headset, and same thing with the microsoft test, nothing heard but it shows it being played and having sound.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 20, 2016)

^The ALC1150 natively supports DTS, why not just use it? Many prefer it to DD.


----------



## marzop (Aug 20, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> ^The ALC1150 natively supports DTS, why not just use it? Many prefer it to DD.


Astro a40's can't use DTS...They need DDL... pic of how it looks.. https://gyazo.com/82d2ffe411a046f94b154f2d56c40749


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 20, 2016)

marzop said:


> Astro a40's can't use DTS...They need DDL... pic of how it looks.. https://gyazo.com/82d2ffe411a046f94b154f2d56c40749




Curious then as to why you chose a MB that supports DTS, and not DD? Or why you bought the Astros if they were purchased afterward?


----------



## marzop (Aug 20, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> Curious then as to why you chose a MB that supports DTS, and not DD? Or why you bought the Astros is they were purchased afterward?


Lol.....Built my computer before I got Astro's, look that's not the point, I just want some help getting DDL working again like it was before the windows 10 anniversary update for me, would you help me with that? & not scrutinize my purchase decisions haha.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 21, 2016)

Didn't mean to aggravate, just found it a bit odd.

As far as I know lots are having issues with W10, including audio support. Personally I would roll back to W7 if you can until it's sorted, and it may never be. This and many gaming problems is why I've yet to switch to W10.


----------



## marzop (Aug 21, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> Didn't mean to aggravate, just found it a bit odd.
> 
> As far as I know lots are having issues with W10, including audio support. Personally I would roll back to W7 if you can until it's sorted, and it may never be. This and many gaming problems is why I've yet to switch to W10.


You didn't aggravate haha. It's just weird that before the anniversary update ddl through my astro's was working fine with the 2.79 drivers with the unlocked dll, now I've tried that method 10 times+ to no avail, the settings are all there, just no sound when I make realtek digital output my default device.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 21, 2016)

^Whenever that happens I try searching to see what update might be causing such problems, and uninstall it.

Anymore I have Updates set to Check, but let me choose whether to DL or install. Plus I read the More Information info on each one, and don't install unless it's something I feel I need. MS is known for OS bloat that often causes problems.


----------



## marzop (Aug 21, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> ^Whenever that happens I try searching to see what update might be causing such problems, and uninstall it.
> 
> Anymore I have Updates set to Check, but let me choose whether to DL or install. Plus I read the More Information info on each one, and don't install unless it's something I feel I need. MS is known for OS bloat that often causes problems.


Well that's another thing too, is no one else seems like their having issues with getting it working after the update.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 21, 2016)

marzop said:


> Well that's another thing too, is no one else seems like their having issues with getting it working after the update.



Just to let you know, I've also read of lots of people having certain problems with games (minimizing, etc), and certain programs that are installed are quite often the reason. W10 doesn't play well with some programs.


----------



## marzop (Aug 21, 2016)

Still trying various things..farthest I've gotten is everything shows that it should work, but still no sound...if anyone uses alc1150 with astro's please chime in with your experience with the new windows update..I'd really like to get everything out of my headset again, instead of just plain stereo.


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Aug 21, 2016)

Have you try to reapply the registry?

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio]
"DisableProtectedAudioDG"=dword:00000001


----------



## marzop (Aug 21, 2016)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> Have you try to reapply the registry?
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio]
> "DisableProtectedAudioDG"=dword:00000001


Yup! I've done pretty much everything, I've installed about a handful of different versions of the realtek driver, including 7904, r279, etc, did the command in cmd for disabling sign enforcement, turned on test mode, tried every method I've found, and it's so weird cause like I've said previously it worked, before the update and now it just doesn't....I have DTS and DDL options, select "realtek digital output" and try test, it shows that sound is coming out, but no actual sound is being played..literally so puzzled about this, spent about 4 hours now just uninstalling and reinstalling different versions and using the unlocked 2.75 dll on all of them and nothing has seem to work yet.. I'm getting quite frustrated, but from searching on google and looking at stuff, this doesn't seem to be an issue for anyone else that's done the update..which really sucks. After hearing how everything sounds in surround sound using DDL it's hard to just accept stereo....especially when you know it's possible..but can't figure it out, that's why I made this account to post in the first place.


----------



## marzop (Aug 21, 2016)

Can I ask though, no one else is having issues with sound through optical on windows 10 build 104393? Like I can't be the only one experiencing this..especially since my hardware isn't that old at all..


Edit: To show what I mean: https://gyazo.com/b550e012b735be344243f9e263c9d8e2
As you can see it shows that sound is being played..but nothing can be heard...


----------



## lukjod (Aug 21, 2016)

Well. mine is working ok on dts interactive settings on games also can hear sourround very well (after replacing ddl as in here )
Here is my screenshot of settings


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Aug 21, 2016)

Have you tried to disable other audio devices? Maybe there is a conflict between them.


----------



## tsunami2311 (Aug 21, 2016)

marzop said:


> Can I ask though, no one else is having issues with sound through optical on windows 10 build 104393? Like I can't be the only one experiencing this..especially since my hardware isn't that old at all..
> 
> 
> Edit: To show what I mean: https://gyazo.com/b550e012b735be344243f9e263c9d8e2
> As you can see it shows that sound is being played..but nothing can be heard...



I have not put red stone on my mainbuild yet I only have installed threw VM which dont support any of this, Other wise I would check to seem if my modifed driver package still works and if Optical out actual work and and passed DDL/DTS honsestly though when ever i replace my A/V unit I gona stop modify the drivers and cause my  Mobo support DTS connect which i think is better then DDL, there is just issue with sound on a/v unit with DTS it will only accept direct and not mixed mixed results in Wobbling sound, and I can find no way to make PC optical out to be direct


----------



## marzop (Aug 24, 2016)

Still haven't been able to find a good solution to fix it....Pretty much gave up on it until I see something posted that my situation can apply to.


----------



## Stipa (Aug 31, 2016)

Originaly my ASRock X99 Extreme6 comes with ALC1150 and plays DTS Interactive out of the box, but I bought Steelseries Siberia 840 which requires Dolby Digital 5.1.
I got working DDL on Windows 10 1511 build when installed patched latest drivers "7917_PG448_Win10_TH_RS_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL" and modified registry. But there is problem.  My Logitech Z-5500 receiver plays only front left and right channels, no sub, no rear, no center. But receiver shows that it getting DDL signal over optical cable, the same goes with DTS.  Testing in "Supported formats" tab pass-throught works fine and plays all channels. Any clues?


----------



## Zepticon (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi guys 
I found this thread searching for a solution to my "no surround" issue on my HTPC. (just switched back to Windows after a while on Linux, since i wanted Netflix surround and 1080p)

HTPC: Asus P8Z77-V LX motherboard, Windows 10 Pro
Source: Netflix App (confirmed 5.1 sound) using optical

For th last days i have been troubleshooting a driver issue related to the Z77 chipset and AHCI SSDs, so i have done around 15 clean installs.
The previous install, i had working 5.1 surround registering on my receiver (the front panel show active speakers)
This install does NOT have working 5.1 surround. I followed the exact same procedure as the first time (even playing the same movie on netflix)
Im suspecting windows update is the culprit in that since it may or may not have changed the drivers either in the previous instal or in this.

I can see both DTS and DD in the supported formats menu, and i can test both of them, and my receiver gets surround for the test. But i cant for the life of me figure out how to get Netflix to send 5.1 to the receiver.

Does the modded Realtek files work for my use, or do i need to start somewhere else?


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 15, 2016)

this is golden! cant w8 to test


----------



## AsRock (Sep 22, 2016)

Stipa said:


> Originaly my ASRock X99 Extreme6 comes with ALC1150 and plays DTS Interactive out of the box, but I bought Steelseries Siberia 840 which requires Dolby Digital 5.1.
> I got working DDL on Windows 10 1511 build when installed patched latest drivers "7917_PG448_Win10_TH_RS_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL" and modified registry. But there is problem.  My Logitech Z-5500 receiver plays only front left and right channels, no sub, no rear, no center. But receiver shows that it getting DDL signal over optical cable, the same goes with DTS.  Testing in "Supported formats" tab pass-throught works fine and plays all channels. Any clues?



Windows 10 and realtek driver's suck for optical.


----------



## secutor (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi there 

I have problems with 5.1 in games.
I got an ALC892 on my Asrock h77 Pro4-m motherboard.
I tried 2.79 driver with modified 2.79 aswell 2.75 dll and enabled testmode on win.
DD and DTS are working nice when watching a movie or listening to music but I can't get my center speaker to work in games.
I've seen i'm not the only one with that problem but wasn't able to find a solution for it.
Any help would be appreciated 

thanks


----------



## onurshin (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi, i have a gt683dxr msi laptop with thx trustudio pro supported realtek hd audio. Since i updated to windows 10, thx trustudio pro control center is not working, i can change the settings but it is not effecting the sound output. My current driver version is R279. Can anyone help me with that? Thanks


----------



## timdim (Sep 25, 2016)

Since the update that took my win10 build to 1607 i lost live encoding. 
Checking windows/system32 showed the modified .dll had been replaced, fixing this returned the options for Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive.
I have not had a single issue other than that, same drivers 7818_PG444_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip and modified .dll


----------



## King Mustard (Sep 25, 2016)

timdim said:


> Since the update that took my win10 build to 1607 i lost live encoding.
> Checking windows/system32 showed the modified .dll had been replaced, fixing this returned the options for Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive.
> I have not had a single issue other than that, same drivers 7818_PG444_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip and modified .dll


I have Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.7818 (R2.79) installed (Windows 10 build 14393 (September 13, 2016)).

Which modified .dll do I need to move to the system32 folder?


----------



## timdim (Sep 25, 2016)

King Mustard said:


> I have Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.7818 (R2.79) installed (Windows 10 build 14393 (September 13, 2016)).
> 
> Which modified .dll do I need to move to the system32 folder?



I use the modified 2.75 one, replace RltkAPO64.dll with it.


----------



## escape75 (Sep 27, 2016)

RltkAPO.dll isn't really working for Win 7 32 bit, it only unlocks DTS for optical out,
but no Dolby and no other new tabs get added to Realtek control panel.

It's all fine with older drivers and modified .sys file, instead of the .dll
I'm guessing the 32 bit patch is simply not patched right.

If anyone here has an Asus motherboard that's newer than a Z77 (made in 2013+)
but that has built-in support for Dolby and DTS, it would be very handy to get
a dump of SMBIOS data so we could figure out how to re-add Dolby/DTS
support at the BIOS level instead of running cracked files ...

http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/dmidecode.htm for starters ...


----------



## Nate Urbs (Sep 28, 2016)

timdim said:


> I use the modified 2.75 one, replace RltkAPO64.dll with it.


I am running the same OS/Driver version as timdim (Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.7818 [R2.79], Windows 10 build 14393), where can I find the modified 2.75 version of RltkAPO64.dll?

I can see Dolby Digital in the preferences of my optical device port, but when I test it with my Astro MixAmp plugged into it I don't hear anything in my headset. This is all to get my Astro A50's to work on my desktop. It sounds like the Windows Anniversary update messed this up for some other people so my timing couldn't be worse.


----------



## mmortal03 (Sep 30, 2016)

Nate Urbs said:


> I am running the same OS/Driver version as timdim (Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.7818 [R2.79], Windows 10 build 14393), where can I find the modified 2.75 version of RltkAPO64.dll?



You might be able to use Pihto's patch on the R2.79. He linked to it in the following post (I noticed that Google Chrome detects it as malicious, but it could just be a false positive):



Pihto said:


> Hi friends!
> Try to apply this patch to newest drivers. I made patch a long time ago, but it must to work properly till now.



I'm currently running unpatched Realtek HD Audio (ALC887) R2.79 drivers on Windows 10 64-bit, using optical out, and while regular Dolby Digital works, regular DTS does not. (I get no sound when testing DTS Audio in the Realtek Digital Output properties -> Supported Formats tab.) Is this still a bug as of Windows 10 Anniversary Update?


----------



## Pihto (Sep 30, 2016)

mmortal03 said:


> I'm currently running unpatched Realtek HD Audio (ALC887) R2.79 drivers on Windows 10 64-bit


Try recent drivers 7940 (intended for anniversary update):
http://www.drivercabinet.com/driver/sc25_4.html?o=6332&l=
Just in case - patched dll's:


----------



## mmortal03 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pihto said:


> Try recent drivers 7940 (intended for anniversary update):
> http://www.drivercabinet.com/driver/sc25_4.html?o=6332&l=
> Just in case - patched dll's:



The latest drivers don't fix the problem. I guess I'll have to test out the patched setup next.


----------



## lukjod (Oct 2, 2016)

All is working fine with the last patched version ol DDLive and DTS as well


----------



## gwx1987 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, my laptop is a Samsung R530, integrated sound card is a Realtek ALC269. There is no bass. The sound is completely devoid of it. I set up the equalizer but rather weak bass and a rumbling. I checked all the settings, reinstalled drivers, the system shows that all are up to date. The headphones are very good. Realtek High Definition Audio version 6.0.1.7541. What version of the best? What can I do to improve the sound of the highest quality? Screenshoot Realtek High Definition Audio ALC269 7541


----------



## AsRock (Oct 3, 2016)

Disabling fast boot helped with my issue, were i was stuck  with FL+FR+ Center, now i have FL+FR+RL+RR but not center lol.

Windows 10 don't always restart when a system has fast boot active, which can be check tough task manager uptime.


----------



## Jorge1234 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi, i got latest drivers patched and working with Windows 8.1 x64, but I can't get rid of the "audio enhancements are causing problems, do you want to turn them off" message, even when everything is working fine...

Is there a way to fix that problem? I tryed a few versions of the drivers, but nothing.

Thanks.


----------



## Jorge1234 (Oct 8, 2016)

Jorge1234 said:


> Hi, i got latest drivers patched and working with Windows 8.1 x64, but I can't get rid of the "audio enhancements are causing problems, do you want to turn them off" message, even when everything is working fine...
> 
> Is there a way to fix that problem? I tryed a few versions of the drivers, but nothing.
> 
> Thanks.



Adding more info, version 7933 works fine but I keep getting the "audio enhancements..." mesagger. In versions 7945 and 7950 the Realtek control panel both via Realtek or Windows audio panel stop working (no EQ, no Dolby, nothing) once I patch the driver.

Anyone managed to make 7950 work with patched driver?


----------



## daoson5 (Oct 12, 2016)

Pihto said:


> Try recent drivers 7940 (intended for anniversary update):
> http://www.drivercabinet.com/driver/sc25_4.html?o=6332&l=
> Just in case - patched dll's:


----------
Well, try this link: (https://www.gizdev.com/install-dolby-home-theater-v4-windows-7-8-10/), it's help me out, with unlock my old Asrock AMD board


----------



## Peter1979 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi all,

Been reading here for quite some time now, and have tried various solutions, but can't get it to work (probably my own fault).

I have an ASrock A88M-G/3.1 with Realtek alc1150 on it
windows 8.1 pro media center

The only thing i do with the pc is watch movies. I only want the pc to send the audio signal thru the S/Pdiff so that my receiver can decode the signal as dts/dd/etc.. (i have 5.1 setup).

Can anybody tell me what i have to do to get i working?

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Capta Praelium (Oct 17, 2016)

Count me as user number 98756878568476874686469767 who signed up to say* thank you!!!

Thank you 2bad and pihto!!
*
I have an EVGA X99 Micro2, with an ALC1150.
I used the drivers which came from the EVGA website, the same drivers I normally would use (they are R2.79)
I extracted the driver setup using 7zip to a temporary directory.
I used Pihto's patching tool, from this thread (page 47), and patched the two DLLs in the installer.
I ran setup.exe and installed as per normal.
Works like a charm! Getting full 5.1 surround sound in Dolby Digital from Battlefield through a Turtle Beach X55 and a Sony receiver.
This computer, this headset, this game, never sounded so good.

If ever you're in Australia, drinks are on me!

Reading a 62 page thread was totally worth it.


----------



## KevinWalter (Oct 24, 2016)

*sigh*

Can anyone give some step-by-step instructions for how to make this work? I have a Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 5 motherboard which has some Sound Blaster hardware that includes Realtek ALC1150 codecs, which according to Realtek's website have "optional" support for DTS/Dolby Digital Live... but Gigabyte apparently decided not to give ME that option.

Also, I'm running Windows 10 x64... because of course I am.

I've been searching and searching and searching for a solution, but it seems like this is the last place I could possibly find an answer, and the thread is 62 pages long. >_<


----------



## Capta Praelium (Oct 24, 2016)

Kevin did you read my post above? That is literally the step-by-step I followed (after reading all 62 pages :O )

Before trying hacked drivers... You mention yours is a sound blaster.... I think creative actually just sell the upgrade for $5 as an app on their website. Although, I went to try and find you the link and it seems unavailable:
http://software.store.creative.com/p/software/dolby-digital-live-and-dts-connect-pack

If I were you, before hacking things, I'd call gigabyte and creative and ask them. Failing that, try using the patcher on your drivers.



*Step-by-step* (I hope I didnt miss any)

Uninstall any existing sound card drivers. I shouldn't need to tell you how to do this. If I do, this whole procedure is NOT for you. My advice to amateurs is spend the $30 bucks and get a new soundcard.

Get the legit drivers from wherever you usually get your driver from.
This link is from the download page for your mobo: http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_audio_realtek_100series.zip. You probably already have this.

Unzip it, and if it has another file in there (eg mine has Realtek-0006-64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R279.exe), unzip that too. Unzip away, until you have the installer fully extracted - you will see a file named setup.exe and a bunch of *.ini files  if you get this right.

Get pihto's patcher from page 47. Put it in the same folder as setup.exe.
Run the patcher and when you click the 'patch' button, it will open a file browser. Browse through your setup to find each of the two DLLs rltkAPO64.DLL and rltkAPO.DLL. They are probably in a folder named 'Vista64'.

Run setup.exe and install as per normal. That means reboot when it says.

Enjoy your surround sound.




I take absolutely no responsibility for any results of you doing this. I'm just trying to help you out by telling you how it worked for me. It's the least I could do in return for 2bad and pihto's excellent work here.



I just want to take this opportunity to say that this is all super stupid. I'd happily pay a few bucks for a legit dolby license, if only I could.... And let's face it, it's not like motherboard manufacturers couldn't afford it. The printing on the box costs more than the license. Just give me a brown cardboard box with a dolby enabled soundcard in it, thankyou


----------



## disq (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello,

Thanks @Capta Praelium for your last replies here. I followed your steps and i do have the Dolby options now. I have the Digital Output and the normal Speakers. After installing this with the patch, only the normal speaker works, if i pick up the Digital one there's no sound at all. Do i need to switch the 3.5mm jack in order to listen through the Digital output?

I'm guessing we need to use the Digital Output in order to get Dolby as that is the one who only have the options "Dolby Digital Live & DTS Interactive" in the advanced tab.


----------



## Capta Praelium (Oct 24, 2016)

Correct, dolby only works over digital connections.

Try this:

You know the little speaker icon in your systray (next to the clock in the bottom right corner of the screen)
Right click that.
Click 'Playback devices'
Scroll through the list until you see your card. Mine is labelled "Realtek Digital Output(Optical)"
Double click it to open the properties.
Click the tab labelled "Supported Formats"

In the top box labelled "Encoded formats", you should see "DTS Audio" and "Dolby Digital"
If you click one of these entries, then click the button to the right labelled "Test", windows will send a test stream. You should hear it on your receiveer/headset/whatever.
When the test sound finishes playing, you will see a dialog box asking if you heard the sound. If you say yes, it will tick the box for you, because it works. Do this for whichever digital formats your receiver likes.

In the bottom box labelled "Sample Rates", Do the above procedure for each of them. This way, windows will help you to figure out what's supported by your hardware (sound card and receiver)

You should end up with at least the 48.0KHz ticked, and one of the dolby options. If you didn't get that far, your hardware does not support dolby digital or DTS, sorry. These should work even without hacked drivers.



In the tab labelled "dolby" there will be a box labelled "Dolby Home Theater". That's for 'fake' surround. I leave that un-ticked.

*The important bit:*
In the tab labelled "Advanced", there is a box labelled, "Default Format". Inside that box, you should see a drop-down listbox.
Probably at the bottom of the list, you will see two options, labelled "Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround)", and  "DTS Interactive (5.1 Surround)". Choose the one that suits you best. DTS is best quality, if your receiver supports it, choose that. My headset only supports Dolby, so I select that.
Click the "Test" button to make sure it's working.
Click 'OK' down the bottom, to save your changes.

You may always want to use this output, in which case, right-click on the output in your 'Playback devices' and select "Set as Default Device" and/or "Set as Default Communications Device"


----------



## KevinWalter (Oct 24, 2016)

@Capta Praelium 
You can no longer buy the DD/DTS suite from Creative's site. The page for it just says that it's no longer available on their site and doesn't tell you anything else. They may as well have just replaced it with a big middle finger image.

As for the patcher thing... I'm either doing it wrong, or it just doesn't work. I did it as you said and all it did was remove my digital outputs entirely. Can't even select them anymore, let alone use them. All that's left is Speakers, which is for my headset.


----------



## Capta Praelium (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeh I did mention that the creative software was unavailable, that's why I recommended you call them first. 

Sorry mate, I'm not sure what's wrong. Follow the same instructions, but skip the step with the patcher, it should return to normal.


----------



## disq (Oct 24, 2016)

@Capta Praelium 

Thanks once again for your insctructions. I've follow them but no luck, no matter what format i test there's no sound coming out of the speakers. Guess it's not supported on my end.


----------



## Capta Praelium (Oct 24, 2016)

Do you get a sound when you test the different sample rates? 

If not, that indicates that there is a connection issue to your receiver. (Check your cable is plugged in). That should just be playing a normal 'wav file' to your digital output.
If you do, but testing the encoded formats fails, that suggests that your receiver doesn't support dolby/dts.

Sorry guys, it's really hard to do troubleshooting on stuff like this, over a forum... I can only guess...


----------



## disq (Oct 24, 2016)

@Capta Praelium no problem and i totally understand! 

I do not get any sound from the different sample rates. Same for the advanced tab test. Nothing at all. 

By receiver you talking about some particular hardware? Because i only have the speakers and connect them to the motherboard. In my case it has Realtek ALC892


----------



## Capta Praelium (Oct 24, 2016)

Ahh, well dolby doesn't work like that.

The digital output of your PC is normally used to carry audio in binary format, over fibre optic cable, to another device, like a headset base unit, or a hifi receiver.
This would normally only be 2 channels (aka stereo - left, and right)

Dolby and DTS, use some 'magic' to send 5.1 channels over the same cable, and then your receiver decodes the 'magic' and sends the sound to your 5.1 speakers, which are connected to the receiver.

Your receiver would be one of these: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=dolby+receiver

If you have a surround-sound 5.1 channel speaker system that can plug directly into the 6 sockets on your motherboard, you do not need dolby. You already have surround sound 
If you have a 2-speaker system that plugs into 2 sockets, you can't have surround sound. If you play something with surround sound (a game, movie, etc) then windows will take care of it and mix the 5.1 channels into 2.

HTH.


----------



## disq (Oct 24, 2016)

Well, there i have it now, i knew something was wrong 

Much appreciated help/info @Capta Praelium. Thanks!


----------



## Capta Praelium (Oct 24, 2016)

You're welcome


----------



## mervs (Oct 31, 2016)

@Capta Praelium
Thanks for the guide sir! Got it working with my Z906 via optical cable


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Oct 31, 2016)

Does anyone have problem with Dolby Digital lost signal? That happens a lot to me when gaming. When the game changes map there is no audio signal, then I enter the game my receiver still shows no signal. Sometime my receiver will freeze and shuts off. It doesn't happen with dts. My receiver is Logitech Z5500 which supports both DDL and DTS. My motherboard supports Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec. I just replaced my optical cable recently.


----------



## lukjod (Nov 7, 2016)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> Does anyone have problem with Dolby Digital lost signal? That happens a lot to me when gaming. When the game changes map there is no audio signal, then I enter the game my receiver still shows no signal. Sometime my receiver will freeze and shuts off. It doesn't happen with dts. My receiver is Logitech Z5500 which supports both DDL and DTS. My motherboard supports Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec. I just replaced my optical cable recently.


Have this issue as well, must turn off and on or hit input button to sort it out, guess its logitech amlplifier problem


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Nov 7, 2016)

lukjod said:


> Have this issue as well, must turn off and on or hit input button to sort it out, guess its logitech amlplifier problem



Every time lose of signal, my receiver will freeze then shuts down after 10 second. I couldn't change input or turn it off. Once I start it back up, it will work. I had a Asus Xonar DX sound card before which supports DDL and I didn't have that problem. My new systems is mini-itx build and it only has 1 x16 slot for gpu, that's why I'm trying to get onboard to work with DDL. Right now I'm trying something new, modded realtek driver with Creative Sound Blaster x-fi MB5. It seems to be louder and sound better.


----------



## Jeevan KP (Nov 9, 2016)

CrackerJack said:


> Thanks works great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it works on MSI MS- 7309


----------



## bogdan1101 (Nov 13, 2016)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> Does anyone have problem with Dolby Digital lost signal? That happens a lot to me when gaming. When the game changes map there is no audio signal, then I enter the game my receiver still shows no signal. Sometime my receiver will freeze and shuts off. It doesn't happen with dts. My receiver is Logitech Z5500 which supports both DDL and DTS. My motherboard supports Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec. I just replaced my optical cable recently.



Same problem.  Any solution?


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Nov 13, 2016)

bogdan1101 said:


> Same problem.  Any solution?



I don't think that is a driver problem, because right now I'm using Dolby PCEE driver with Home Theater v4 instead of the modded Realtek driver. I still having the same problem. I uninstalled Realtek completely before I installed the PCEE driver. I've also set the sample rate to 48.0 khz only. It seems to happen less with PCEE driver, but the problem still exists. Maybe DD is not native supported by the audio chip or the applications' audio don't work well with DD. The Dolby Home Theater provides better sound and options for audio setting than the Realtek. I'm sticking with this.


----------



## behelito (Nov 13, 2016)

hi guys ! searching in the web i find this post, and thank god im not alone with this crap realtek thing, well i tried all the methods post here, but my problem is i can activate the analog jacks, please guys someone have a idea about this issue ?? tyvm !


----------



## Grendel0501 (Dec 3, 2016)

Is there anyway to get the audio sent through the HDMI on my motherboard to be controlled by realtek? Mine seems to be controlled by generic windows drivers, or NVidia drivers if ran through the GPU HDMI.

I'm trying to switch from computer speakers to a home theatre receiver and I'm having nothing but issues.
In audio device properties the speaker config is set to 5.1 and I can send a 24bit 192khz signal using either the HDMI from the GPU or MOBO, but the signal doesn't seem properly encoded. Sound is at a lower level than other sources on the same receiver, options like Dolby Pro Logic are only available sometimes and othertimes blocked, with stereo or PCM only available. Dolby Pro logic seems to interfer with the surround with direct settings sounding much better.

I tried wiring through the SDPIF on the mobo but only got a stereo signal from that type of connection.

I know the answer is somewhere in this thread, I just get a headache trying to read it all.

Does anyone know what I need to do to get the signal going to my receiver sounding better/louder?
I'm using a Gigabyte mobo z68 with Realtek ALC889 sound.


----------



## DDLFLIR (Dec 6, 2016)

Is the .dll (R2.75 - A1) also working for the actual *R2.80* Realtek codec (*R2.79* is no longer available)? Thank you!


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Dec 7, 2016)

Does anyone know if there are Realtek driver with DAX2 mod out there? I think that's the latest Dolby Audio software, newer than DDL and Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater.


----------



## MrEcho (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm running R2.80 Drivers with the 275 modified DLL
Can't find no Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive options on my Realtek Audio Manager (see 1st pic) 
but i can find them under sound options (2nd pic)

does that mean its working and i should just set it under sound options?


----------



## lolek86 (Dec 8, 2016)

Using patcher from page 47 and it is not working with 2.80 .  Getting " format not supported by this device"  after trying to change 2ch  to dolby/dts .

edit 

Patching doesn't work with with 7945 driver either, maybe they broke it again,  build 14986 from fast ring.


----------



## pendragon1 (Dec 9, 2016)

lolek86 said:


> Using patcher from page 47 and it is not working with 2.80 .  Getting " format not supported by this device"  after trying to change 2ch  to dolby/dts .
> 
> edit
> 
> Patching doesn't work with with 7945 driver either, maybe they broke it again,  build 14986 from fast ring.




signed up today so I could come comment on this. ive been using the patch for a while now and yes, MS broke something in 14986. I was using he 7940 driver and everything was fine. then after the update its broken. ive tried 5-6 different driver versions with the patch, manually copying files and even tried the reg edit but nothing seems to get it working again. I guess we will have to wait for a new patcher. DTS/Dolby does still work with video files but for everything else I'm using my amps tricky NEO6 thingy for "5.1".


----------



## NGeo (Dec 10, 2016)

Is there any *confirmed *way to fix that problem with the Realtek dts-dolby digital in windows 10?

I also just signed up to this forum just for this issue... I have an *Asus z170i with alc1150*. I cannot get a 5.1 sound no matter what. And the weid thing is that when I test the dts and dolby digital in playback devices, it plays fine on all 6 channels. I am using optical output to a Teufel concept E 450 5.1 system.

This post is getting too long. Can any1 here who has experience with it, make a new thread exclusively for *Windows 10*?


----------



## lolek86 (Dec 10, 2016)

pendragon1 said:


> signed up today so I could come comment on this. ive been using the patch for a while now and yes, MS broke something in 14986. I was using he 7940 driver and everything was fine. then after the update its broken. ive tried 5-6 different driver versions with the patch, manually copying files and even tried the reg edit but nothing seems to get it working again. I guess we will have to wait for a new patcher. DTS/Dolby does still work with video files but for everything else I'm using my amps tricky NEO6 thingy for "5.1".



Yeah similar situation here. And stupid me happily deleted old build before checking drivers knowing well that it is this time (2-3months) before landing next version when MS always broke our little trick. 





NGeo said:


> Is there any *confirmed *way to fix that problem with the Realtek dts-dolby digital in windows 10?
> 
> I also just signed up to this forum just for this issue... I have an *Asus z170i with alc1150*. I cannot get a 5.1 sound no matter what. And the weid thing is that when I test the dts and dolby digital in playback devices, it plays fine on all 6 channels. I am using optical output to a Teufel concept E 450 5.1 system.
> 
> This post is getting too long. Can any1 here who has experience with it, make a new thread exclusively for *Windows 10*?



It should work in windows 10 ( only not on latest insider build ). I'm running this on 10 since last summer without problem, but with older realtek here. Maybe your alc1150 hardware implementation is blocking this somehow.


----------



## NGeo (Dec 11, 2016)

lolek86 said:


> It should work in windows 10 ( only not on latest insider build ). I'm running this on 10 since last summer without problem, but with older realtek here. Maybe your alc1150 hardware implementation is blocking this somehow.



Any chance you could help me here? What version and what method did you follow to fix it? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lolek86 (Dec 11, 2016)

NGeo said:


> Any chance you could help me here? What version and what method did you follow to fix it?
> Thanks in advance.




Realtek 2.75 and 2.79 worked for sure on windows 10. Check if you don't have optical out  disabled in bios.

1 uninstall your current realtek audio driver ( and mabe clean registry with CClener to be sure)
2 Download 2.79, zip version not .exe( not sure about 2.80) there is link to drivers archive somewhere in last pages.
3 unzip ( or unrar )  it
4 download patcher from page 47 an paste it to unziped folder
5 open patcher as admin  and patch every file named "rltkapo" and "rtkapo" in folders vista and vista64 (4 such files in two folders)
6 Run setup in uziped folder and install driver normaly,  when it will ask if you really want to instal cuz its dangerous , click yes. don't reboot when it finish installing.
7 Open Regedit , find "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value), Set Value to 1.
8 reboot computer then you open playback devices  not realtek driver( becuse it is partialy broken now  and changing formats for example will  crash it)-> choose realtek digital output-> properties-> in supported formats choose 44 and 48 and in advanced-> choose dolby or dts from drop down.

Worked like a charm for me on windows 10.


----------



## Flying Kiwi (Dec 11, 2016)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> I don't think that is a driver problem, because right now I'm using Dolby PCEE driver with Home Theater v4 instead of the modded Realtek driver.



Many thanks for that 'heads up' Silver_WRX02. I've found a file titled Dolby.RAR and installed this according to instructions on my Win 7 x64 HTPC and it seems to be working fine with both of my games (Doom and Microsoft Flight Sim X) as well as Windows Media Center. In fact, other than the drivers not being signed, I've not found any problems. This is on an Asus Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard which uses the Realtek ALC1150 chipset and I'm using the optical SPDIF feed to my TurtleBeach headphones receiver. The whole PC was updated in Jun 2016.


----------



## NGeo (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.
I cant find the R2.79 link. 
Btw, does Fast boot really matters? Should I disable it?



Flying Kiwi said:


> Many thanks for that 'heads up' Silver_WRX02. I've found a file titled Dolby.RAR and installed this according to instructions on my Win 7 x64 HTPC and it seems to be working fine with both of my games (Doom and Microsoft Flight Sim X) as well as Windows Media Center. In fact, other than the drivers not being signed, I've not found any problems. This is on an Asus Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard which uses the Realtek ALC1150 chipset and I'm using the optical SPDIF feed to my TurtleBeach headphones receiver. The whole PC was updated in Jun 2016.


What exactly did you do? Will it work for windows 10?
This post is getting annoyingly big. We should create a new one for windows 10 only and with the latest driver...


----------



## Flying Kiwi (Dec 12, 2016)

NGeo said:


> What exactly did you do? Will it work for windows 10?
> This post is getting annoyingly big. We should create a new one for windows 10 only and with the latest driver...


I did EXACTLY as I posted (and no I don't recall where I found the Dolby.RAR file but it didn't take long using Google). As mentioned I have Windows 7 x64 SP1 (Home Premium) so I haven't tested this with Win 10 (I don't know if Silver_WRX02 has). The drivers are quite old though compared to the latest versions of Win 10 so I'd have my reservations with other than Win 7/8 or 8.1 (what the archives Readme.txt lists it as being suitable for).

FWIW I see that on your model of receiver, there is a built in USB 5.1 soundcard (ie the receiver and speaker set can be connected via USB to the PC) so why aren't you using this feature NGeo? If you install the drivers PROVIDED BY YOUR RECEIVER MANUFACTURER as per their instructions, this is stated to be Windows 10 compatible - I don't see why you're attempting to connect via your PC's optical output instead? Yes the thread is long and there doesn't seem to be any progress with modding the newest and latest drivers which is why I'm so grateful for Silver_WRX02's post alerting me to this virtually 'ready made' solution (at least for the older OS's I've listed). Here's my screen shot:


----------



## NGeo (Dec 12, 2016)

Flying Kiwi said:


> FWIW I see that on your model of receiver, there is a built in USB 5.1 soundcard (ie the receiver and speaker set can be connected via USB to the PC) so why aren't you using this feature NGeo?


Well guess what. Windows 10 was throwing stereo sound and even in the usb embedded card of the system i was getting stereo sound upmix. No way to get 5.1. I dont know if its driver issue or just windows 10. Hence my posts here in case the optical cable works somehow...


----------



## Flying Kiwi (Dec 12, 2016)

NGeo said:


> Well guess what. Windows 10 was throwing stereo sound and even in the usb embedded card of the system i was getting stereo sound upmix. No way to get 5.1. I dont know if its driver issue or just windows 10. Hence my posts here in case the optical cable works somehow...


I'd definitely get in touch with the receiver company support phone line/email as well as reading the manual first to make sure no... ahem... operator error... has crept into the equation  That LED screen on the main speaker box looks like it has a fair few configuration options.

It looks to be a nice piece of kit so it'd be a shame to not take advantage of all its features (rather than having to muck around changing drivers etc.). It'd probably also be worth disabling 'on-board sound' in your motherboards BIOS/UEFI Setup screens in order to avoid having resources wasted by the on-board sound if you're going to be using the receivers USB sound. Your motherboard manual should cover how to do this but if you are still stuck, get back here with your motherboard make and model and I'll see if I can be some help.

Sorry I can't help getting Windows 10 working correctly for you as far as Dolby Digital Live support is concerned but Windows 10 only lasted a few minutes on my HTPC (just long enough to activate it while the upgrade was free) - I just can't stand not having Windows Media Center to go with my TV Tuner Card/Blu-Ray/HD-DVD Drive. Microsoft have really dropped the ball in terms of making the latest version of Windows better for home theatre PC users.


----------



## jamam (Dec 12, 2016)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> Does anyone know if there are Realtek driver with DAX2 mod out there? I think that's the latest Dolby Audio software, newer than DDL and Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater.


try this link for DAX2 SBC3 XFIMB5 latest mod driver 
http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/articlelist_5509863982_0_1.html

for dolby home theater try this link 
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392085
i try already try w10 64 and w10 32 working fine . no need to uninstall any audio driver just install dolby driver then dloby HT with disable driver signature for dolby HT you need dotnetfx3.5. but problem on dell pc with maxxaudio sound coming from only external or internal speaker not from headphone , for headphone you have to select manually from playback device .
sorry my bad english


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Dec 15, 2016)

jamam said:


> for dolby home theater try this link
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392085
> i try already try w10 64 and w10 32 working fine . no need to uninstall any audio driver just install dolby driver then dloby HT with disable driver signature for dolby HT you need dotnetfx3.5. but problem on dell pc with maxxaudio sound coming from only external or internal speaker not from headphone , for headphone you have to select manually from playback device .
> sorry my bad english



Yea, I got my driver from that site. I know the driver is kinda old, but it works well with Windows 10 64bit. I've tried newer Dolby Drivers " Dolby Digital Plus and DAX2 aka Dolby Audio" They both doesn't have Dolby Digital as the Default Format. They only have 2 channel 16bit, 2 channel 24bit. THe Dolby Digital Plus driver only support Stereo analog, no 5.1 or 7.1. DAX2 only support analog, if u change to digital out, the software will be disable. I don't know if the mod is not complete or how they were design. If anyone interest on newer drivers, you can watch this guy's video. He provided links on description 









Have fun.


----------



## rxracer (Dec 15, 2016)

I'll try and clear the issue regarding Dolby Digital Live/DTS not playing in Windows 10 a little.  As best I can.  Basically it was broken for a long time, until either the first or second stable Windows 10 build.  10240, or 10568.  Can't remember.  I think there was an insider build here and there that worked with the 'workaround', but it was pretty much broken.  Once the stable builds came out you still had to use the workaround, as I do to this day.  Unless you happen to have got lucky with your M/B.  I had ZERO problems with any version of windows 10 with my previous 1st gen Core i7 Gigabyte M/B (ALC889). Dolby Digital and DTS even showed up in the Realtek Manager.  Then I fried my M/B and ended up with an 1150 board like many of you.   Then came problems.  Having said that, it's been pretty good for a long time (so long as you inject RltkAPO64.dll from the 2.75 drivers as instructed elsewhere here.  AFAIK the A1 method no longer works (patcher).  This is all regarding DDL and DTS btw.  I have no knowledge of Dolby home theater.  It's Pro Logic stuff my receiver can do and is a manipulation of an analog signal.  I guess you headphone guys use it a lot.  The big issue with windows 10 was DDL/DTS.  Until today it was still all good until I went to the latest  Build 14986.  'Format not supported by the device'.  Haven't seen that for many months.  I re-installed realtek, no good.  Gonna roll back now.  Fingers crossed.

Hope that informed some of you.

I can confirm that Windows 10 Insider Build 14986 broke DDL/DTS.  I just rolled back and everything is fine again.  I'm still using R2.79 with the modified 2.75 RltkAPO64.dll file.  Simply unpack R2.79, and copy the dll into the Vista64 folder, replacing the R2.79 dll.  No need to mod the registry for unsigned drivers if you're on Windows 10.  At least the Insider builds anyway.  Windows allows you to install it after a warning.  I haven't tried doing the same with the new R2.80 driver.  There wont be anything special in there that I can think of, and if it aint broke....

Edit :  Dolby Home Theater is also available, but only for my digital outputs.  Not sure if that's how it's meant to be.  In hindsight, I remember always seeing it there.



> Does anyone have problem with Dolby Digital lost signal? That happens a lot to me when gaming. When the game changes map there is no audio signal, then I enter the game my receiver still shows no signal. Sometime my receiver will freeze and shuts off. It doesn't happen with dts. My receiver is Logitech Z5500 which supports both DDL and DTS. My motherboard supports Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec. I just replaced my optical cable recently.



Same.  The Z5500 doesn't seem to like silence with DDL.  If I forget to switch back to 2 channel PCM when listening to music it will shut off during the silence between songs.  Sometimes it will go for a few hours without turning off, but that's rare.  Not sure if there's a fix.  Try this thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/568999/a...acklight-of-logitech-z-5500-d-control-pod/120.  It's mostly about the hardware, but the many of them know exactly how the Z5500 works.



> Dolby and DTS, use some 'magic' to send 5.1 channels over the same cable, and then your receiver decodes the 'magic' and sends the sound to your 5.1 speakers, which are connected to the receiver.
> 
> Your receiver would be one of these: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=dolby+receiver
> 
> If you have a surround-sound 5.1 channel speaker system that can plug directly into the 6 sockets on your motherboard, you do not need dolby. You already have surround sound



Analog surround over 3 shared inputs.  Center/Bass, FL/FR, RL/RR.  Not true surround, but pretty decent quality.  The latest Dolby/DTS iterations offer 8 high quality discrete lossless digital channels.  If you want the best sound quality you do need Dolby/DTS. Or PCM over HDMI.  Not gonna get in to that debate though.

S/PDIF can only carry 2 channels.  So the 'magic' in DDL/DTS decoding isn't in making the sound any better, that's been done during production.  It's in the encoding and decoding. 5 channels need to be compressed and organized in to 2, then transported to the decoder (receiver) to have the process reversed and each channel output to the correct speaker.

I thought it was also worth noting that all this trouble with DDL/DTS playback is about licensing, not hardware or software shortcomings/limitations.  Just about every Realtek chip I know of in the last 10+ years is capable of encoding DDL/DTS signals just fine, but few motherboard manufacturers want to pay the exorbitant cost Dolby in particular impose.  So ironically, my 7 year old Gen 1 core i7 M/B had it enabled, but not the latest Z170.  Reason, my old M/B was top of the line back then.  Gigabyte obviously forked out.  My current board is mid range, so no official DDL/DTS encoding.


----------



## Flying Kiwi (Dec 15, 2016)

rxracer said:


> I thought it was also worth noting that all this trouble with DDL/DTS playback is about licensing, not hardware or software shortcomings/limitations.  Just about every Realtek chip I know of in the last 10+ years is capable of encoding DDL/DTS signals just fine, but few motherboard manufacturers want to pay the exorbitant cost Dolby in particular impose.  So ironically, my 7 year old Gen 1 core i7 M/B had it enabled, but not the latest Z170.  Reason, my old M/B was top of the line back then.  Gigabyte obviously forked out.  My current board is mid range, so no official DDL/DTS encoding.


I think even higher end boards with Realtek ALC1150 chips don't come with DDL, even though the chip is more than capable of dealing with it and Realtek list it as an option for OEMs (but strangely not for end users as an upgrade). I'm in the same situation as you rxracer in that my last motherboard which was Intel branded (but far from 'high end'), came with DDL drivers but my new Z170 based board does not (even though both have SPDIF Optical outputs).

What's really required (and what would solve this issue once and for all) is if DDL equipped drivers and software were made available as an optional upgrade by either the motherboard manufacturers, Microsoft or Dolby/DTS. Motherboard manufacturers already provide hardware upgrades such as daughterboards and cables etc. available at extra cost so I can see no reason why this isn't possible. If they are worried about piracy then making the purchased drivers/software locked to a given board serial no should solve that matter. I very much doubt the cost of licencing such technology into the drivers is 'exorbitant' and irrespective of the actual cost, that doesn't let the OEMs off the hook as far as why they don't offer such drivers as an extra cost upgrade (where all stand to benefit financially and it means then end users can get what they want 'the proper way')! The current situation puts a bad name on all involved so the sooner they haggle out a deal which addresses the matter, the sooner their reputations can get back on track. Putting their heads in the sand and pretending the issue will go away, is not an option.


----------



## rxracer (Dec 15, 2016)

Flying Kiwi said:


> I think even higher end boards with Realtek ALC1150 chips don't come with DDL, even though the chip is more than capable of dealing with it and Realtek list it as an option for OEMs (but strangely not for end users as an upgrade). I'm in the same situation as you rxracer in that my last motherboard which was Intel branded (but far from 'high end'), came with DDL drivers but my new Z170 based board does not (even though both have SPDIF Optical outputs).
> 
> What's really required (and what would solve this issue once and for all) is if DDL equipped drivers and software were made available as an optional upgrade by either the motherboard manufacturers, Microsoft or Dolby/DTS. Motherboard manufacturers already provide hardware upgrades such as daughterboards and cables etc. available at extra cost so I can see no reason why this isn't possible. If they are worried about piracy then making the purchased drivers/software locked to a given board serial no should solve that matter. I very much doubt the cost of licencing such technology into the drivers is 'exorbitant' and irrespective of the actual cost, that doesn't let the OEMs off the hook as far as why they don't offer such drivers as an extra cost upgrade (where all stand to benefit financially and it means then end users can get what they want 'the proper way')! The current situation puts a bad name on all involved so the sooner they haggle out a deal which addresses the matter, the sooner their reputations can get back on track. Putting their heads in the sand and pretending the issue will go away, is not an option.



Agreed.  The way it is now is silly.  A hamstrung sound chip for the sake of greed just isn't right.  As for Dolby, I can't presume to know their licensing fee, but it took nearly 4 years and all sorts of issues to have DDL on Creative's X-Fi cards.  And when I looked in to getting a second hand one to get around this issue they'd put up a notice that the 'Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect Pack' was no longer being sold as of 1st June this year.  I saw it just a week or so before June, but had no card.  It's still up.  Guess the agreement (to add the fee in to the cost of the cards) ended.  It's pathetic.  I ended up finding an old C-Media card for AUD$20, paired with Daniel_K's  unofficial drivers.  Within days of getting it the page 37 fix worked again!  (I use the unzip, replace file method described above, and by many others).  Got a back up at least.  Might have to use it if further builds continue to have broken DDL/DTS.


----------



## Flying Kiwi (Dec 16, 2016)

rxracer said:


> Agreed.  The way it is now is silly.  A hamstrung sound chip for the sake of greed just isn't right.  As for Dolby, I can't presume to know their licensing fee, but it took nearly 4 years and all sorts of issues to have DDL on Creative's X-Fi cards.


Some brands wouldn't even want an extra pound or two tacked onto the price of their products for such additional functionality if they weren't sure it'd end up making them money in the long run. I don't think it's right to blame any one side as being greedy. Not acting in the best interests of end users by not allowing access to DDL and/or DTS technology built into drivers though, that's a different matter and there can be no excuse for that given they could charge for such an add-on!


----------



## ffa1978 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi all !Sorry for my bad english.I m from Russia.I had a problem with drivers After applying the patch Phinto.I deleted patched driver ,but not see eqalizer panel and sound effects in standard realtek drivers r2.80 and another all in analog mode speakers.its see eq and sound effects only on digital output panel (i dont have digital reciever).
I think that the patch that is changed in the registry but can not find it.Please ,HELP ME !!! 
I can not reinstall Windows to delete registry keys .
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Flying Kiwi (Dec 17, 2016)

ffa1978 said:


> I can not reinstall Windows to delete registry keys .
> Thank you for your help!


What version of Windows are you using? The Dolby Home Theatre v4 PCEE driver setup works well with Windows 7 and 8.x and has excellent graphic equaliser capability so maybe that would meet your needs.

For the sake of dealing with an emergency such as a hard disk failure, it's always worth having the ABILITY to reinstall Windows (although in this situation you shouldn't need to take such drastic action to achieve a suitable outcome). It'd therefore be worth sourcing a method of reinstalling windows such as a Microsoft DVD or even creating a USB Memory Stick with Windows on it. If you are using Windows 10, Microsoft created a media installation tool just for this purpose. If your point was simply that you don't want to reinstall Windows rather than cannot do so then sorry I misunderstood you.


----------



## ffa1978 (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for reply.I use Windows 10 ent 64 14393.576.I tried Dolby Home theather,but sounds in my opinion is poor then realtek legacy drivers .And *I don't want* reinstal windows for some reasons..In this moment i use modded drivers for chinese site from latest page.Realtek +XiFiMB5.Eqalizer is worked in X-Fi 5 ,but sounds not very good


----------



## jamam (Dec 18, 2016)

ffa1978 said:


> Thanks for reply.I use Windows 10 ent 64 14393.576.I tried Dolby Home theather,but sounds in my opinion is poor then realtek legacy drivers .And *I don't want* reinstal windows for some reasons..In this moment i use modded drivers for chinese site from latest page.Realtek +XiFiMB5.Eqalizer is worked in X-Fi 5 ,but sounds not very good


xfimb5 is oem software do not use better try xfimb3 mod driver
you will find here xfimb3 http://www.3djuegos.com/foros/tema/...cinema-2-mejorando-el-audio-en-chips-onboard/
if you want latest xfim3 then download from creative website extract folder replace setup exe. with old mod driver

disable antivirus 
install xfimb3 
dont run program or restart pc 
creative mod driver you will find 2 folder 1-REG 2-KGA exe.
REG folder : run as admin extract in program data 
KGA : run as admin extract in c folder 
run KGA as a admin it will generate 35 file 
then run BAT file as admin 35 file will disappear 
run again kga again 35 file copy or cut file paste in program data creative -SoftwareLock folder 
then run again bat. 
delete kga, bat 
before doing this all please disable antivirus 
restart pc enjoy with xfimb3


----------



## ffa1978 (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks Very Much.All worked with latest Realtek drivers !


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 18, 2016)

Ahh, Hello Failed Test Tone, my old friend

Every year just about like clockwork.... (or calendarwork or whatever)  Only a little later this time.

I almost feel like maybe this time I _won't_ get back on the Microsoft forums and just see what happens as we get closer to rs2's release in March.  Though I don't know if I'll regret that.  It's kind of hard to feel like you're accurately reporting problems when you're using a modified driver because of no Dolby/DTS license. (which now might be old)

Unless somebody's got a better idea.....


----------



## Flying Kiwi (Dec 18, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Ahh, Hello Failed Test Tone


If you mean the setup you have fails the Dolby Atmos test tones, is it a Dolby ATMOS system/speakers? Do you have any reason to believe a Dolby 5.1 setup is compatible with Atmos test tones? I've found several 5.1 test tones that do work with a Dolby Home Theatre v4 PCEE setup where the sound comes out of the direction stated and isn't that what its all about?


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 18, 2016)

Nah, this is older stuff (Pre-Home Theatre I would think).  Nothing to do with Atmos.  Realtek Optical Dolby and DTS have broken again in the new Windows 10 Insider builds, which has happened every year around this time for the last several years.


----------



## Flying Kiwi (Dec 18, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Nah, this is older stuff (Pre-Home Theatre I would think).  Nothing to do with Atmos.


So what Test Tones are you testing with. Have you tried the 5.1 surround sound tests at Fraunhofer - they work a treat with my 5.1 DDL PC (even though the Atmos Test Tones on Dolby's website stay silent).


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 18, 2016)

I believe the older stuff is configured a bit differently.  I'm talkin the Default Format for Optical is set to Dolby or DTS.  They only play a 2 channel test tone on Microsoft/Realtek, but they do come through as Dolby or DTS and everything else surround comes through as true surround without further receiver intervention.

But when it fails with a particular Windows build every year, playing the test tone itself says Failed to play Test Tone and or the format is not supported and nothin else works in that Dolby or DTS Default Format.


----------



## rxracer (Dec 18, 2016)

hey jgr9... good to see you.  Unfortunately for the wrong reason .  Did you check my posts a bit further up.  I'm back here again after many happy months (probably like you) of functional DDL/DTS.  And then build 14986 came along.  Broken again.  Nothing to do unfortunately.  I have the cmedia card, but it was easier to just roll back to 14971.  Guess we'll have to wait and see if the next build/s allow the workaround.

@Flying Kiwi - He's talking specifically about Realtek encoding.  Working/Not working.  The test tone in the Advanced tab has never played back all 5 channels for whatever reason, but so long as you hear a 2 channel tone and you can select DDL or DTS without the 'Failed to play Test Tone' error, you're good to go.  The test in the Supported Formats tab always plays back no matter, which is really annoying when it's broken cos you know it's 'there'.  The Fraunhofer test is moot.   You'll know you have DDL/DTS well before.


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah, same thing as previous years.  Also, I actually did just manage to get Home Theater installed, but unsurprisingly, the Dolby Digital default format fails just like the others, so it's a no-go.  Everything else is not true surround sound.

Ugh... It'd be nice if we had someone who knew how to mod these drivers still around, but I don't think we've seen one for at least a couple years (since the R2.75 mod fix).  Even then, this could just completely be a Microsoft end thing.


----------



## rxracer (Dec 18, 2016)

Jgr9 said:


> Yeah, same thing as previous years.  Also, I actually did just manage to get Home Theater installed, but unsurprisingly, the Dolby Digital default format fails just like the others, so it's a no-go.  Everything else is not true surround sound.
> 
> Ugh... It'd be nice if we had someone who knew how to mod these drivers still around, but I don't think we've seen one for at least a couple years (since the R2.75 mod fix).  Even then, this could just completely be a Microsoft end thing.



Yeah, Pro Logic is as good as it gets.  Do you think Microsoft could lock us out for good if they wanted?  They have before, and now.  This could be the end unless you have a licensed M/B.  I miss my 7 year old Gigabyte .  I wonder where the driver mod guy went.  Prolly moved on to HDMI passthrough like I think I'll do soon.  Support up to Dolby True-HD/DTS-HD has been there since the 600 series. I'd be happy with that for now.  I've no interest in a streaming/bluetooth/Spotify, blah blah receiver, but Dolby Atmos/DTS:X is very appealing.  I'm a total scrooge though.  And I don't know if I'd watch enough content to justify it.  One day maybe.


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 19, 2016)

I've always thought that, but really... that hasn't ended up being the case. (unless you count that regedit, which... I don't think has an effect anymore).  I think whatever keeps going wrong is going wrong with everyone who has Realtek Optical and even has the Dolby license.  (though I could be wrong.)

It feels very likely that we could also reach a point where the mod doesn't work in the Realtek driver anymore (again), and if there's no one around to fix it, then.... we're stuck (unless the older driver still works).

Again, I'm undecided if we should start reporting this again in the Microsoft forum (whether it be answers.microsoft or Technet) if it's just going to break again every year.  Especially when it's so painfully rare that we get a response from anyone other than a forum bot.

The first time this happened, it went over a year being broken even with lots of reports on it and sporadic communication with the Audio guy (who has since moved elsewhere in MS) and I believe we only got 1 more response out of an audio guy for the next break.

I don't know what goes on during development for this to happen every year, but if this doesn't get fixed by the March update?.... (if they even know about it?...) then it's gonna suck....


----------



## rxracer (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah I know.  Break, fix, beak fix.  Mostly break until this recent stretch.  Quite decent run until now.  It's been good.  Thought it might be over with.  Oh my god, the Microsoft support forum!  THE most laughable support in the history of internet ever.  I thought there was something weird with it.  Didn't know they used bots.  It all makes sense now!.  You're a hopeful (or desperate?) man if your off to them for help .  GL

Hey did you notice this from Microsoft regarding build 1498 - "Now you can use voice commands to have Cortana turn off your computer, change volume — even control music playback and volume on more of your favorite music.....", and so on.  That sounds like a big clue as to why it's broken.  The actual reason?  We'll never know.  I hope it's not the cause (pretty certain it is), cos I can't see them undoing that feature.  Maybe it'll be modified at some point to 'unbreak' DDL/DTS.  ...


----------



## gwx1987 (Dec 20, 2016)

What drivers recommend to ALC269 laptop?


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 20, 2016)

Um... I doubt it, but they did add in built-in Dolby support for Edge, but that might not be it either.  It doesn't really matter what it is anyways I don't think.

I'd just like to know if anyone with an officially licensed motherboard has it working on theirs in this build (14986), but then... why would they show up here?


----------



## rxracer (Dec 23, 2016)

There has to be a reason.  Major audio changes... who knows though.  I'd also bet money my old M/B would have worked.  I never had a single issue, ever.  No workaround.  Just install the official realtek drivers.  But then it's fried, so I can't prove it.  I think there has to be ppl with it working, or this thread would be a hell of a lot busier.  Just gonna have to wait fr the next build, or few .  You might end up having to bite the bullet and pick up a 2nd hand xonar/cmedia with DDL/DTS.  Mine was about US$15.  I'd definitely spent more than $15 of my time dealing with this before that.  Even that needs unofficial drivers though.  So I'm shopping for an HDMI receiver.


----------



## infrared (Dec 28, 2016)

This is a very cool thread 

Ok, forgive me if I've missed the answer to this.. I swapped out the unlocked driver with a fresh 2.80 driver in win7 64, it's working great except the control panel won't open. It's not the end of the world as I can make basic changes in the playback devices, so selected dts interactive 5.1 surround which my Yamaha receiver is happy with. Is there a simple way to get the control panel working?

I tried a couple of games, no 5.1 in Fo4, Mirrors edge catalyst works amazingly well though! Haven't tried much else, need to try Witcher 3, doom.. Films are working too. Nice!

Thank you, I had no idea it was even possible to put 5.1 through the optical lead from the computer, very happy!


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 29, 2016)

I... think I've seen that happen before, but only temporarily.  If it doesn't work again at some point, maybe try the 2.79 or 2.75 drivers, which... I don't think are on the Realtek website anymore.  Just don't go changing the Default Format in the Realtek control panel because they won't show up.

Witcher (and maybe Fallout) need a separate unrelated fix found here: https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/36h29c/surround_sound_51/crevdwh/

And I should also point out, if you didn't see already, Microsoft broke Dolby and DTS yet again in a Windows 10 Insider Preview build, which happens every year.  Never know if it's going to end up getting fixed by the next public release and I'm sick of fighting them for it because getting their support is a pain in the ass to near impossible. (Unless somebody knows a better way.)


----------



## infrared (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks @Jgr9 , I'll give that a go. 

I was planning to upgrade to W10 soon but I'll hold off if I'll lose the Dolby/DTS again.


----------



## pendragon1 (Dec 30, 2016)

gwx1987 said:


> What drivers recommend to ALC269 laptop?


newest drivers available here:
https://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/24364-latest-realtek-audio-codecs/?page=11


----------



## tabletop (Jan 6, 2017)

I have a Lenovo H535 Desktop System connected directly to a creative Megaworks 5.1 system and wonder if I will get surround sound in games with this mod? Is this only for movies with dolby digital and dts support? Because some of my games say that teh have EAX sound and I don't know if thiss will work or not. How do I know which specific realtek chip I have?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't know 100% for sure, but yes you might actually have Realtek (almost none of the sites state what yours has specifically except maybe 1), but double check by going to your Playback Devices by right-clicking the speaker symbol on your taskbar. (But *NOT the Realtek Audio Manager*.)

Anyways, this mod, for those without the Dolby/DTS license, is to get the Realtek audio device to process the surround sound channels from pretty much anything that is set to play surround sound channels and get it through the optical cable (if that's even what you're using.  If you aren't using Optical, then I don't think there's even a reason to bother).

The latest instructions on how to do this is in my post on Pg 37 (it might even still work with the current Realtek R2.80 drivers).  (I'm also not completely sure if the registry edit is still necessary (it might be) and the registry edit could break the Netflix app.)

However, note that Microsoft keeps breaking Realtek Optical s/pdif on a yearly basis in Windows 10, which they have done again in an Insider preview build, and we don't know if it'll be fixed once their next big update becomes public.

Also, configuring movie players to successfully output s/pdif can be kind of a pain nowadays.  Modern surround sound games are generally easier to test in my opinion (if you're aware that your receiver isn't the one doing the surround sound processing when testing for it.)

If you successfully apply the mod, you'll need to go to the properties of your Realtek Optical device and make sure your Default Format in the Advanced tab is set to Dolby or DTS. (Again, not in the Realtek Audio Manager).

But, if you aren't using Optical anyways, then.... there's probably no point.


----------



## tabletop (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't get it I thought this would enable me to get surround sound wether I use optical out or not


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 7, 2017)

If you're using analog or HDMI (HDMI isn't even a part of Realtek) then... there's nothing to be fixed or enabled because you don't need a licensed process to get surround sound, like Dolby or DTS.  You configure your setup correctly, you should get surround sound from any surround sound source.


----------



## tabletop (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm using the three 3,5mm Jacks which lead directly to the 5.1 system with one for front, one for rear and one for su/center speakers. I think I get surround sound in some games (like COD4) but not in others.


----------



## TrancëJay (Jan 7, 2017)

New Windows build 15002 cancelled


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 7, 2017)

Then you should be able to configure it in the Realtek Audio Manager and/or right-clicking on your Speakers Playback Device and clicking Configure Speakers.

However, I do seem to be having the issue with the Rear speakers configuring as the Side speakers (from either port) and not being able to set it to Rear, which is an old frequently reported bug.  I haven't looked into it that much, since I don't use my analog outputs to remember if anyone has figured out how to fix that.

I mean.... I guess there's a chance that that could be causing you to not get an audio signal to your surrounds where you want it, but... I can't be 100% sure.  You might try various things or configuring it to 7.1 rather than 5.1 if you have rear speakers, however, I worry about that because I would lose channels being sent to non-existent side speakers rather than being mixed with the rear speakers.

Are you actually using rear speakers, or are they more like side speakers?  An honestly, you should do more testing to confirm what's working or not.

Actually, what I suggest, if this is an issue, is try uninstalling the Realtek drivers and see what you can do when configuring with what Microsoft installs for your audio (no Audio Manager), but Configure Speakers.

There's also this registry fix, which actually doesn't seem too difficult, if you know how to navigate through it.
https://experts.missouristate.edu/display/KB/How+to+Manually+Map+Audio+Jacks
(Though it might be easier to just swap the names rather than trying to edit the values).

Edit: Yeah, I had better luck uninstalling the Realtek driver and Configuring Speakers with what Microsoft gave me.  (For those reading, this has nothing to do with Optical Dolby/DTS.)


----------



## itachimendes (Jan 8, 2017)

Windows 10 build 14986 not support "Realtek Mod" 

Build 14393 is the better choice!
(or UP...exccept 14986! but i didn't test yet)



bogdan1101 said:


> Same problem.  Any solution?


Use new version of Realtek (2.80)
with dll 2.75 or 2.79 (both work perfectly) with win10 build 14393 or up (except 14986 )


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 9, 2017)

Are you saying that it actually works on the Fast Ring build? (whatever that is...)

Because if you don't know, then... this statement is kind of pointless.

(Or are both rings actually on 14986 right now?...)


----------



## lolek86 (Jan 9, 2017)

Still doesn't work with todays build 15002


----------



## MassRelay (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi! I'm wondering if someone can help me out with this.  I feel like I'm almost there.  I'm on Windows 10 64bit and my motherboard is a Gigabyte Z97X UD3H BK with ALC1150.  

I've always used USB gaming headsets and really do love the effect that 7.1 virtual surround gives to my games.  I want to get the same virtual effect using my onboard Realtek with some nice Sennheiser headphones plugged directly to my PC via 3.5mm jack.  

I installed the latest 2.80 drivers with the patch found on PAGE47.  I followed instructions to disable driver verification and it all seemed to install nicely.  The Dolby tab is now there in the options, so I guess it installed ok.

The only way I can get the 'Dolby headphone symbol' is when I plug the headphones in the front 3.5mm jack and set the speakers to Stereo as seen here:








The problem is, games think there are only two channels.  When I play, I can definitely tell Dolby is working, but its only for the front channels.

Am I going about this all the wrong way?  Thanks.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 10, 2017)

If you can tell that it's working then... I think that's how it's supposed to be?


----------



## MassRelay (Jan 10, 2017)

What I meant is, I can tell there is a Dolby effect being added but it is just processing the two stereo channels.  I guess the game is seeing that Windows is set to Stereo, so the game is only providing the two channels.


----------



## Dodo (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey guys,

I installed the latest modified 2.80 drivers like the guide on page 47 said and everything worked really find. I can activate now Dolby Digital Live in the Audio-Manager, but then only the 2 front speakers are working or sometimes none is working. 
I have truely no idea what I did wrong. 

Has someone an idea what I can do to fix it ?

I use the b150 MSI gaming M3 motherboard with the ALC 1150 Realtek onboard chip plugged in to a Teufel Concept 450 e digital via an optical cable. And I use Windows 10.  

Thanks a lot anyway!


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 10, 2017)

MassRelay said:


> What I meant is, I can tell there is a Dolby effect being added but it is just processing the two stereo channels.  I guess the game is seeing that Windows is set to Stereo, so the game is only providing the two channels.


I'm assuming you tried setting it to surround? (which you might not be able to do unless you've got stuff plugged into the other ports)  But then I think it would shut off the virtual/dolby surround since it isn't needed. (and I don't think you'd want to set Realtek to surround anyways: see below.)

I mean, that's pretty much what virtual and dolby virtual surround (for stereo) is.  Tweaking it to what they think is more "surround sound...y."  Which I don't care for and prefer the actual correct amount of drivers/speakers when doing surround sound, otherwise leaving it untouched in stereo.  (I know people are probably gonna disagree though.)

Unless you have the individual option in a game to force it, it'll go by Realtek's set format (pretty sure).  But actually, you wouldn't want to set Realtek to surround either, if you even could, because then you'll just be throwing the surround sound channels into nothing.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 10, 2017)

Dodo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I installed the latest modified 2.80 drivers like the guide on page 47 said and everything worked really find. I can activate now Dolby Digital Live in the Audio-Manager, but then only the 2 front speakers are working or sometimes none is working.
> I have truely no idea what I did wrong.
> ...


First thing's first, the test tone only plays 2 channels, so test it on something else, preferably a surround sound game, unless you know how to set up a movie player correctly with s/pdif.

Are you on the public release version of Windows 10? (The Anniversary update?)


----------



## Dodo (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah, the test tone and for example online streaming services like soundcloud or spotify are only providing data for the 2 front speakers. But I tested it in the game Doom and I set up the VLC player for surround sound and then all the speakers where working again!
So, I am pretty confused right now, especially because the subwoofer is not working, when I am not using a surround sound program. 

Thank you for your answers!

I hope you can understand me, because I am not a native english speaker.


----------



## pendragon1 (Jan 15, 2017)

lolek86 said:


> Still doesn't work with todays build 15002


and still no go in 15007 with the newest 2.81 modded


----------



## TrancëJay (Jan 16, 2017)

Build 15007 has Microsoft HRTF. Never heard about before.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks like one of their terms related to 3D audio.  Where are you seeing it?

This possibly could also be because of Dolby Atmos additions, which doesn't relate to those with older hardware, or without licenses anyways... other than broken drivers (perhaps).

Or neither of those.


----------



## TrancëJay (Jan 17, 2017)

Could not see any difference


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 17, 2017)

And that's completely separate from anything in the Advanced tab?

Are there any other options, or maybe just Disabled?

Looks like this is with the auto-installed Microsoft drivers and not Realtek?


This is just curiosities because this doesn't have much of anything to do with broken Optical/ S/PDIF.


----------



## gokart2 (Jan 18, 2017)

pendragon1 said:


> and still no go in 15007 with the newest 2.81 modded





Pihto said:


> Hi friends!
> Try to apply this patch to newest drivers. I made patch a long time ago, but it must to work properly till now.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-47#post-3392213



I just got a new laptop and am going through my normal "best possible audio" adventure. I have a ton of Android audio mod experience, among other things. I currently have the latest 2.81 drivers installed. @pendragon1 , are you using the above patch to get the unlock on 2.81?

Also, I have been tearing apart some audio drivers to find Beats, Waves, Harmon Kardon, and Bang & Olufsen sound libraries (.dll files), along with looking over the viper4windows driver. I'm wondering how exactly these libraries differ from Android sound .libs (meaning that a simple placement of some Beats Audio sound libs in the proper file locations would result in Beats Audio sound enhancements? Currently I have viper4android with ARISE sound mod and Dolby ATMOS on my Android.

So.....imagine a similar setup on our windows machines. Viper4windows as the main sound controller/EQ, with Dolby and DTS software controls. AND.....somehow putting other sound libs in the proper locations. Doing so on Android most of the time results in a change in sound. Meaning that having Sony audio libs in the proper location results in a clearer sound then without, just by placing the Sony audio libs where they would normally be on a Sony device.

I guess I need to know how the boards verify which drivers/sound libs can be loaded, and/or how to create an APO that we can dump other sound libs like Beats or Harmon Kardon  into.

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/drivers/audio/audio-processing-object-architecture

Anyone interested on a new audio project?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 18, 2017)

btw, that post from Pihto is most likely very outdated.


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (Jan 25, 2017)

Does anybody now how to enable srs technology it was seen at speakers propertise near enhancements but idk how i made it work it really helped in sound if someone help would be nice
i have realtek hd audio alc887 if that helps thanks


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 25, 2017)

Might be a Realtek feature specific to your computer motherboard, in which you might need those specific drivers from your computer/motherboard's website, if they even still work.

Any chance it's related to the last post here?:
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ndows-10/80dbf849-5b5f-4cd9-bf86-dda1b4d647b1


----------



## dvojinov (Jan 28, 2017)

Few days ago I changed from my msi GT72 2QE Dominator pro to HP OMEN X and I was successful to get DTS-I and DDL togethr with DTS CONNECT enabled using the patcher , A1 method and registry add of the DWORD on the latest drivers with on board sound  ALC1150 ,


----------



## Jgr9 (Jan 28, 2017)

I am curious if the old method (with Test mode and a different file and location from the most current method) still functions on the current insider builds... but I doubt it.  If it even does enable it still, playback probably still fails.


----------



## thomaz (Jan 31, 2017)

isnt there anybody who can patch theese final xp drivers?
http://12244.wpc.azureedge.net/8012244/drivers/rtdrivers/pc/audio/0001-WDM_R274.zip


----------



## Funky_Funked (Feb 1, 2017)

lolek86 said:


> Realtek 2.75 and 2.79 worked for sure on windows 10. Check if you don't have optical out  disabled in bios.
> 
> 1 uninstall your current realtek audio driver ( and mabe clean registry with CClener to be sure)
> 2 Download 2.79, zip version not .exe( not sure about 2.80) there is link to drivers archive somewhere in last pages.
> ...




Wow, this actually worked for me on the first try, Windows 10 Pro, all new updates installed.
THANK YOU FOR THIS TOPIC AND THIS POST, you're all awesome!! And also thanks a lot for the patcher (forum page 47), although my antivir recognised it as a trojan...

Some additions:

- Works perfectly for my Realtek ALC889 (Gigabyte GA-PH-67a-d3-b3)
- I used a 2.79 .exe and extracted the files with winrar - it's the same files as in the zip.Yo u could find it anywhere on the internet
- I only had to patch 2 files (not 4), because i only downloaded the x64 drivers. There's only a Vista-64 folder. Works perfectly.

- 5.1 DTS & Dolby are available for SPDIF-Coax output (i guess for optical also, but i dont use that). If I test the Surround in the Windows Audio Settings, only Stereo is played (but my amp shows that 5.1 is coming in). BUT if I load up a game (for example: GTA V, Rise of the Tomb Raider, RE: 7), it recognises the 5.1 output and i have real surround with SPDIF!! 5.1 with only one cheap copper cable xD Ahhhh and I really thought about buying a HDMI -> SPDIF extractor, thank god i didnt do that, would've been totally unneccecary.

Thanks again for this thread!

99% of the ppl on the internet thinks its *technically* IMPOSSIBLE to encode 5.1 LPCM to 5.1 DTS or Dolby on the fly.... yeah, guess 99% don't know much about computers and especially audio.


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 1, 2017)

You're not an Insider, right?


----------



## Funky_Funked (Feb 1, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> You're not an Insider, right?



Nope, and never will be. Stable releases are buggy enough for me.


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah, I bet even with that patcher method, dolby/dts default formats are completely broken in the Insider builds (again).


----------



## lolek86 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Yeah, I bet even with that patcher method, dolby/dts default formats are completely broken in the Insider builds (again).



Still broken on latest 15025 build. I also  tried this http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392085  and  still only 2ch audio on reciver.  Will try to write somethink on insider  feedback app.


----------



## lolek86 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hmmm maybe there is a hope ( or quite contrary ).

I instaled UWP version of VLC from windows store and loaded movie with DTS track and ... there it is dts shows on receiver. As for any other win32 app mpchc or games still can't force dts  or dolby no matter what on insider builds.


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 5, 2017)

No like, I can't remember if I mentioned it here or on a Microsoft thread, but you can get DVDs to play Dolby or DTS on media players if they're set up correctly with the default Microsoft driver, but this doesn't solve the issue of the Dolby/DTS default formats not functioning properly, which would give you encoding from every surround sound source that isn't already a Dolby signal (like games).


----------



## lolek86 (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah you are right, just googled correct settings for bitstreaming in MPCHC.


----------



## knightvision (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi,

Build 1607 works with no problems?  i want to know before i do the update to that version.


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 6, 2017)

unlikely.... But I wouldn't know because I'm in the Slow Ring.

My fear here is that they appear to be identifying it as a different issue that's happening on top of it in some of the more recent builds (which I haven't seen yet), which is not the actual issue that we're having.  But hey, maybe they'll fix both.


----------



## Funky_Funked (Feb 7, 2017)

knightvision said:


> Hi,
> 
> Build 1607 works with no problems?  i want to know before i do the update to that version.



Yup, I'm on 1607 and it works great. Win 10 Pro. Realtek ALC889. Just follow the instructions of lolek86 EXACTLY, i reposted them in my post above. Thanks lolek86 btw


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh, 1607, the Anniversary update?  These numbers being all over the place is confusing.  Yes, but after that it breaks again.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 7, 2017)

1607 OB.14393.693 works perfectly ALC1150


----------



## knightvision (Feb 9, 2017)

Indeed after the update i still had the same options and it works.  i did dent had to do the trick again.


----------



## pendragon1 (Feb 11, 2017)

ok everyone saying yay it works on the regular win10, non-insiders, need to realize that the issue we are talking aboot for the last few pages is with insider previews. yes the patch still works on 1607 , we know that. we are trying to fix it in the previews because when the creators update comes out later this year all the 1607 WILL get updated and probably loose full DTS support.



gokart2 said:


> @pendragon1 , are you using the above patch to get the unlock on 2.81?


 yeah I tried the patcher and the pre-patched files, the reg edit nothing worked. I just updated to ip15031 and there is a newer driver over on laptopvideo2go so I'm gonna try it here in a few minutes. ill let ya know how it goes...


----------



## pendragon1 (Feb 11, 2017)

still no go with the newest driver, patch and ip15035


----------



## Almazick (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you Pihto, I was thinking just to buy a new sound card or HDMI converter.  It works great with Windows 10, driver version 6.0.1.7962, Driver Date 10/20/2016.  Tested in the game and movies.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 14, 2017)

pendragon1 said:


> ok everyone saying yay it works on the regular win10, non-insiders, need to realize that the issue we are talking aboot for the last few pages is with insider previews. yes the patch still works on 1607 , we know that. we are trying to fix it in the previews because when the creators update comes out later this year all the 1607 WILL get updated and probably loose full DTS support.
> 
> yeah I tried the patcher and the pre-patched files, the reg edit nothing worked. I just updated to ip15031 and there is a newer driver over on laptopvideo2go so I'm gonna try it here in a few minutes. ill let ya know how it goes...



On the fair side it is not an ISSUE in first place it is a hack first and for all not even a workaround . 
I believe you are not aware that full DTS Interactive & DDL has to be licences and pay for it in most case by motherboard or brand who makes them . So for a fact I have ASUS Z170-A ( https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-A/ ) in my self built MEDIA PC which out of the box comes with full DTS implementation and licence but no DDL . I dont care about DDL as I prefer DTS-I & DTS altogether. Now every realtek driver I install works perfectly fine and DTS I is always there without any hacking , modification or what ever. 
Realtek makes the hardware  ( Sound processor) and in most case is full DTS-I , DDL , Dolby & DTS capable its up to the company, manufacturer who use them to license technology which is at hand . 
I remember when this current stable version of W10 was under development and Insider releases the same was going on but still here we are , arent we ..works for most who know how to apply the hack or lets call it workaround.
Now I have hp OMENX who stupidly licensed just a part of DTS so called DTS HEADPHONES shit ..so DTS-I and DLL was not normaly enabled but I have OPTICAL OUT which by definition means the hardware is capable to do both and YES it does by applying our little trick here hower that utter shit DTS HEDPHONES is a gonner ..which again I dont give a fuck for . 

Peace !


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## pendragon1 (Feb 18, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> On the fair side it is not an ISSUE in first place it is a hack first and for all not even a workaround .
> I believe you are not aware that full DTS Interactive & DDL has to be licences and pay for it in most case by motherboard or brand who makes them . So for a fact I have ASUS Z170-A ( https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-A/ ) in my self built MEDIA PC which out of the box comes with full DTS implementation and licence but no DDL . I dont care about DDL as I prefer DTS-I & DTS altogether. Now every realtek driver I install works perfectly fine and DTS I is always there without any hacking , modification or what ever.
> Realtek makes the hardware  ( Sound processor) and in most case is full DTS-I , DDL , Dolby & DTS capable its up to the company, manufacturer who use them to license technology which is at hand .
> I remember when this current stable version of W10 was under development and Insider releases the same was going on but still here we are , arent we ..works for most who know how to apply the hack or lets call it workaround.
> ...


no I'm totally aware of that. my whole point was that ppl letting us know that it works with non insider is pointless. we know that.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 19, 2017)

W7U x64 SP1.

Got Dolby and DTS using R2.81 (8059).

Extracted the installer, replaced the RltkAPO64.dll with the modified one, did the registry disable DWORD before each reboot (had to do it twice, because it disappeared after the first reboot).


----------



## Karmaa (Feb 21, 2017)

Asus z270e with SupremeFX soundcard. Can i unlock this card?


----------



## tom446 (Feb 22, 2017)

Karmaa said:


> Asus z270e with SupremeFX soundcard. Can i unlock this card?


Just try it out, normally all newer Realtek HD Audio Chips are supporting DDL and DTSI and can be unlocked.

Iam running on the newest Windows 10 Pro N x64 Version, fresh installed with all updates and wanted to say, that the Realtek Driver Version R2.81 ist working too with the unlock!

My Mainboard is Asrock z77 Pro4-M so not the newest one, but everything is working fine with my Logitech Z906 Sound System connected to SPDIF via Optical Cable.

So thanks to all of you for new informations about the unlock!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 22, 2017)

Karmaa said:


> Asus z270e with SupremeFX soundcard. Can i unlock this card?


 yes you can ..NO you dont really need it as your mobo audio has :Realtek® ALC S1220A 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC featuring Crystal Sound 3 and comes out of the box with DTS full implementation including DTS Connect 
*Audio Feature :*
- DTS Connect
- DTS Headphone:X 
as DTS is supperior to DDL I see no reason to use the hack to enable DDL ,just install regular realtek drivers and everything should be fine at least it is on my Asus Z170-a


----------



## Karmaa (Feb 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> yes you can ..NO you dont really need it as your mobo audio has :Realtek® ALC S1220A 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC featuring Crystal Sound 3 and comes out of the box with DTS full implementation including DTS Connect
> *Audio Feature :*
> - DTS Connect
> - DTS Headphone:X
> as DTS is supperior to DDL I see no reason to use the hack to enable DDL ,just install regular realtek drivers and everything should be fine at least it is on my Asus Z170-a


I wish it was like that on my end. I have a asus striz z270e and when i go into my Realtek Manager i dont have 5.1 options.



dvojinov said:


> yes you can ..NO you dont really need it as your mobo audio has :Realtek® ALC S1220A 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC featuring Crystal Sound 3 and comes out of the box with DTS full implementation including DTS Connect
> *Audio Feature :*
> - DTS Connect
> - DTS Headphone:X
> as DTS is supperior to DDL I see no reason to use the hack to enable DDL ,just install regular realtek drivers and everything should be fine at least it is on my Asus Z170-a


I NEED DDL for my Astro A50 headset


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 22, 2017)

what exactly doesn't work with your Astro A50 ? how are they connected ? I see optical if you connect this way Dolby is pass through so it should work regardless of DTS or DTS-I if you connect via USB then this becomes device of its own and has nothing to do with onboard sound or that USB has other function ?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> what exactly doesn't work with your Astro A50 ? how are they connected ? I see optical if you connect this way Dolby is pass through so it should work regardless of DTS or DTS-I if you connect via USB then this becomes device of its own and has nothing to do with onboard sound or that USB has other function ?


From what I was able to find, the A50 is a stereo headset that uses its own proprietary software called Astro Command Center to upsample stereo to 5.1 or 7.1.
@Karmaa Do you have the Astro Command Center installed?


----------



## Karmaa (Feb 22, 2017)

Random Murderer said:


> From what I was able to find, the A50 is a stereo headset that uses its own proprietary software called Astro Command Center to upsample stereo to 5.1 or 7.1.
> @Karmaa Do you have the Astro Command Center installed?



I have the astro a50 gen2, The comand center isnt available for my version. It has a wireless transmitter with and op in and out, powered by usb. The encoding astro uses is DDL. Which does not show up in my realtek manager


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 22, 2017)

so how do you "link" Astro with on board audio ? apply the ~hack~ and you will get DDL but I seriously doubt it will change anything for you .


----------



## Karmaa (Feb 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> so how do you "link" Astro with on board audio ? apply the ~hack~ and you will get DDL but I seriously doubt it will change anything for you .


The transmitter is powered by usb and then a toslink from the transmitter to the back of my Mobo. The encoding in the astro transmitter is DDL. I cant get anything but stereo sound at the moment. Im pretty unclear what drivers and stuff to use for windows 10.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 22, 2017)

now that has some sense however the ASTRO is DECODER your mobo Audio will do the Encoding in that case . All you have to do is to apply the A1 method or modify the latest Realtek driver yourself using PHITO,s patch ( He is a member of this forum) and if you do the procedure correctly you will get Dolby Digital LIVE as Default Output . 
Even now when you watch movies who are Dolby Digital and play games who have Dolby Digital to select it should work . you can do a quick test from SOUND PANEL > Realtek Optical out >Supported Formats > Select Dolby DIgital and hit TEST ..you should get ENCODED signal to your Astro and if it DECODES correctly you should here some PING sound .


----------



## Karmaa (Feb 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> now that has some sense however the ASTRO is DECODER your mobo Audio will do the Encoding in that case . All you have to do is to apply the A1 method or modify the latest Realtek driver yourself using PHITO,s patch ( He is a member of this forum) and if you do the procedure correctly you will get Dolby Digital LIVE as Default Output .
> Even now when you watch movies who are Dolby Digital and play games who have Dolby Digital to select it should work . you can do a quick test from SOUND PANEL > Realtek Optical out >Supported Formats > Select Dolby DIgital and hit TEST ..you should get ENCODED signal to your Astro and if it DECODES correctly you should here some PING sound .



Thanks for your replies. 

I am not sure what the A1 method is and I did try running the patcher but didnt seem to get any other options in the realtek manager. (Sorry Im just getting back into PC) Been on console for 20 years. When I open the sound panel and select Dolby Digital I do get a "Ping" sound thru my headset. But when I go into the Realtek Audio Manager and change the output I have no 5.1 Surround or 7.1 option.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 22, 2017)

ok now that actually works correct and how it should work , because now we know your ASTRO Decodes encoded Dolby signal correctly . For that the default output doesn't have to be set to Dolby Digital Live but without that you will always have stereo except for ENCODED DOLBY DIGTAL signals once that is DETECTED it will send DD to your ASTRO and you will be fine . But that works only for media and games that support Dolby Digital.
Now once you get Dolby Digital Live while using the methods explained here on this forum as default output all signals will be Encoded regardless if stereo or 5.1 so there is a benefit as now all games and media will be played 5.1 however if it is not Dolby Digital supported you still will have some sort of 5.1 but in some pseudo-surround sound . The positioning will be not what you expect however ambiance sound ,effects will be channeled to rear in some case you will find it correct and awesome in some you wont really here much differences.
This is how it looks like : I have selected |dts but DDL works perfectly fine and you can hot swap between DTS and DDL on the fly


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 22, 2017)

Try my instructions on Pg 37 instead (might still work with the newest Realtek drivers, as long as you aren't on a Windows Insider build).

I believe one of the older methods requires windows to be in Test Mode, and some game anticheats (ARMA) don't allow that.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 22, 2017)

I use phitos patcher and reg edit DWORD modification no TEST mode needed


----------



## Karmaa (Feb 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> View attachment 84395 ok now that actually works correct and how it should work , because now we know your ASTRO Decodes encoded Dolby signal correctly . For that the default output doesn't have to be set to Dolby Digital Live but without that you will always have stereo except for ENCODED DOLBY DIGTAL signals once that is DETECTED it will send DD to your ASTRO and you will be fine . But that works only for media and games that support Dolby Digital.
> Now once you get Dolby Digital Live while using the methods explained here on this forum as default output all signals will be Encoded regardless if stereo or 5.1 so there is a benefit as now all games and media will be played 5.1 however if it is not Dolby Digital supported you still will have some sort of 5.1 but in some pseudo-surround sound . The positioning will be not what you expect however ambiance sound ,effects will be channeled to rear in some case you will find it correct and awesome in some you wont really here much differences.
> This is how it looks like : I have selected |dts but DDL works perfectly fine and you can hot swap between DTS and DDL on the fly


I am not getting the 5.1 DTS or DDL option in the Realtek Dropdown menu.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 22, 2017)

OK people who want here is one of the latest modified and Install ready driver , remeber you still have to do the DWORD entry in regedit and you have to ALLOW uncertified driver to install :
TEST MOD is NOT neceserry

http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy.rar.html

1. After installation, open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1.
2. Restart normally.

good luck !

credits also goes to PHYTO and his patcher


----------



## Funky_Funked (Feb 23, 2017)

Karmaa said:


> Asus z270e with SupremeFX soundcard. Can i unlock this card?



Don't think so, no Realtek, completely different drivers...


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 24, 2017)

Funky_Funked said:


> Don't think so, no Realtek, completely different drivers...


It works , we had some PM exchange I helped him out to get it work using the above install ready drivers that I created . He confirmed it works with Realtek ALC 1220 .


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah, but then he isn't using his soundcard, right?...


----------



## Karmaa (Feb 24, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Yeah, but then he isn't using his soundcard, right?...


All working with ALC s1220a (supremefx)


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 24, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Yeah, but then he isn't using his soundcard, right?...


he does as it is powered by Realtek ALC1220 chip the rest is some ASUS-ROG modifications I believe :
:Realtek® ALC S1220A 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC featuring Crystal Sound 3 and comes out of the box with DTS full implementation including DTS Connect 
*Audio Feature :*
- DTS Connect
- DTS Headphone:X


----------



## Jgr9 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ah, so it's not actually an add-on soundcard.


----------



## Karmaa (Feb 24, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Ah, so it's not actually an add-on soundcard.


Nah its built onto my motherboard


----------



## itachimendes (Feb 27, 2017)

pendragon1 said:


> still no go with the newest driver, patch and ip15035


Sand me a lasted rltk_apo.dll.
i use r279 mod


----------



## Grinchy (Mar 1, 2017)

Can't get it working with my Asrock Z270 Fatality ITX Board (ALC1220) and the "Patch" Method.

Tried it with R280 and the Asrock original Driver, but neither worked. I can choose DTS and Dolby in the Windows Audio Settings, but if i choose it, theres no Sound. If i try "Test Audio" in Audio Settings i get a Error Message. 
Also i can't choose DTS and Dolby through the Realtec Settings. It's just available in Windows Audio Settings.

Someone with an Idea what i could try?


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 1, 2017)

Grinchy said:


> Can't get it working with my Asrock Z270 Fatality ITX Board (ALC1220) and the "Patch" Method.
> 
> Tried it with R280 and the Asrock original Driver, but neither worked. I can choose DTS and Dolby in the Windows Audio Settings, but if i choose it, theres no Sound. If i try "Test Audio" in Audio Settings i get a Error Message.
> Also i can't choose DTS and Dolby through the Realtec Settings. It's just available in Windows Audio Settings.
> ...



It should work I have confirmation it does work with this chip , you obvious don't read because you would see the post where it is confirmed and you wouldn't have to fuck around with patching , test modes and other BS . Try the drivers I modified using the patcher created by PHYTO .

ALL you have to do is to install them normally as any other normal driver you would , ALLOW UNCERTIFIED DRIVER when asked and then after all is done apply te DWORD32 in regedir :
The DRIVER : http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy.rar.html

1. without messing with shit and that or similar run the INSTALLATION it will be in 2 stages:
    - STAGE1  the driver will automatically uninstall existing driver and ask for reboot > do so
    - STAGE2  back in windows INSTALLATION will start at some point a RED WINDOW WILL POP UP about UNCERTIFIED driver and SHIT say >>YES <<< the installation will complete asking for reboot SAY >>>NO <<<
2. while still in WINDOSWS open regedit and execute :
     1. After installation, open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1.
2. Restart normally.

After this reboot you should be set with DTS-I and DDL and all that beautiful shit IF BY ANY CHANCE is not check REGEDIT and if the DWORD is there and set to 1 , if you followed everything and still dont have it then you are one unfortunate guy ..yes It works basically only with OPTICAL OUT or DIGITAL OUT 

It may happen that you start circle in a loop with uninstall-install-reboot if that happens 3 times in a row ..break the loop by stopping the installation then you have to do a complete manual uninstall and installation procedure which is just a bit more annoying but not a big deal.

Have fun !


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 1, 2017)

and FYI it is one of the latest available Realtake drivers


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 1, 2017)

If he's on an Insider build, then it will not work, dvoj.


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 1, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> If he's on an Insider build, then it will not work, dvoj.


True !


----------



## Grinchy (Mar 1, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> It should work I have confirmation it does work with this chip , you obvious don't read because you would see the post where it is confirmed and you wouldn't have to fuck around with patching , test modes and other BS . Try the drivers I modified using the patcher created by PHYTO .
> 
> ALL you have to do is to install them normally as any other normal driver you would , ALLOW UNCERTIFIED DRIVER when asked and then after all is done apply te DWORD32 in regedir :
> The DRIVER : http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy.rar.html
> ...



Thank you, bot it working now. I made the mistake  to add DisableProtectedAudio and not DisableProtectedAudioDG.

Really great!


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 1, 2017)

Grinchy said:


> Thank you, bot it working now. I made the mistake  to add DisableProtectedAudio and not DisableProtectedAudioDG.
> 
> Really great!



Fantastic ! Im glad you got it working !


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 1, 2017)

People I just made a MOD Driver on Realtek by enabling SRS Premium Sound. This is valid for Windows Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 (in my case). Follow the link below.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boHnScN-5QGt52_w9

TIP 1: Working on all Windows 10 versions.
TIP 2: On Windows 8, 8.1 or 10 you need to uninstall your Realtek installed driver and turn off Driver Signature Enforcement.

Driver Version: 6.0.1.8035


----------



## TrancëJay (Mar 3, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> People I just made a MOD Driver on Realtek by enabling SRS Premium Sound. This is valid for Windows Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 (in my case). Follow the link below.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boHnScN-5QGt52_w9
> 
> ...


This worked in 15031, but I did not like the presets' quality, awful sound. It looks like just a worst version of DHT.

Thanks anyway for your effort.


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 4, 2017)

TrancëJay said:


> This worked in 15031, but I did not like the presets' quality, awful sound. It looks like just a worst version of DHT.
> 
> Thanks anyway for your effort.



There is a good reason for this ,SRS is pure software solution and depends on main CPU & CPU accelerated technology while in other hand DDL and DTS-I are hardware solutions and use the Encoding capabilities directly from on-board Audio Chip thus reduce lag and increase overall performance .
Also the sound quality is higher as it is real-time encoding and for DTS-I Neo6 combination you will have 24bit/96Khz stream all the time everything will be hardware upscale to this stream no matter the original source and channels.
Before there was a downside as it infused some lag as it needs time to process however this was 10-12 years ago today the processing power is 50x greater and the lag issue is actually gone . 
The same goes for DDL however here you will always have 16bit/48Khz stream .
Also the quality of the Encoders and upscale algorithms improved at  even greater scale then the pure processing power of Audio processors so when ever you can you should use your hardware solution way before jumping to software solution .


----------



## TrancëJay (Mar 4, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> OK people who want here is one of the latest modified and Install ready driver , remeber you still have to do the DWORD entry in regedit and you have to ALLOW uncertified driver to install :
> TEST MOD is NOT neceserry
> 
> http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy.rar.html
> ...


I have no idea what you have done in this, but it worked in the lnsider Build. Thank you very much.


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 4, 2017)

TrancëJay said:


> I have no idea what you have done in this, but it worked in the lnsider Build. Thank you very much.


Interesting , good to know , Im glad it work for you even on Insider built , I do not mess with that , stopped long time ago I did my part


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 4, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Interesting , good to know , Im glad it work for you even on Insider built , I do not mess with that , stopped long time ago I did my part



This driver doesn't function at all on my computer.  Insider build 14986.  Device Manager says it may be corrupt (generic error).  Code 39.  Object name not found.

Edit: I installed R281 and pulled the dll from your files, and it is the modified version, but I got the Failed Test Tone as expected. (and won't let me use them).


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 4, 2017)

well I dont know with this shit insider release it surly does work for me and few other guys , there it is no guarantee it will work for everyone , and there is also install method , did you try manual uninstall and re-install without the installer ? dont know how the DWORD32 works on this release but without it I suppose no dice !


----------



## TrancëJay (Mar 5, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> This driver doesn't function at all on my computer.  Insider build 14986.  Device Manager says it may be corrupt (generic error).  Code 39.  Object name not found.
> 
> Edit: I installed R281 and pulled the dll from your files, and it is the modified version, but I got the Failed Test Tone as expected. (and won't let me use them).



Upgrade to 15048.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 5, 2017)

Not going to until it gets to Slow Ring, but I hope so....


----------



## TrevBlu19 (Mar 6, 2017)

I signed up!!  I've been watching this thread and i can say without a certain it doesn't work on my MSI P67A board with Realtek ALC892  on Windows 10 INsider 15048 (Latest) 

Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

Object Name not found.

I followed all directions given to me by dvojinov   I will keep following this thread and tinkering    Thanks for the good work nonetheless.

Edit:  I tryed installing it again but this time the old fashion manually way.. and still same results.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 6, 2017)

TrevBlu19 said:


> I signed up!!  I've been watching this thread and i can say without a certain it doesn't work on my MSI P67A board with Realtek ALC892  on Windows 10 INsider 15048 (Latest)
> 
> Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)
> 
> ...



Friend, to install this driver package in Windows 10, first uninstall the package you are currently using, go to Settings> Update and Security> Recovery and in ADVANCED INITIALIZATION click Restart Now.

From there you go to Advanced Options> Startup Settings and click Restart Now.

You will notice that before loading the system will appear boot options (Security Mode, etc.) press the number key 7 (DISABLE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT) and wait for the system boot.

After that, just install the driver package. But ATTENTION: you will see a digital driver signature warning box; Click INSTALL THIS DRIVER SOFTWARE and continue the installation normally.

After the installation is complete, restart your computer again.

Then just enjoy the features of the SRS.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yup... Just got 15048.  Not working and won't let me use them. (not supported by device and failed test tone.)  MSI & ALC892.  (Except for movies/DVDs which can still work if set up properly.)

I fear that perhaps either the security has been improved or moved.  In that case (if it's not fixed by public release again, which I don't think it will be this time), then we need somebody who knows how to mod these things... if it's even still possible.  Seems.... kinda unlikely by this point.  Especially not until after public release.


I also advize that you don't enable Spatial Sound for a surround sound output (at least not for now).  They (surround and spatial) do not work together, at least not with Microsoft's version.  Spatial is only stereo for some reason (and can cause some weirdness and reverts in your settings that do not appear unless you completely close out of the specific device options (apply and ok buttons be damned), and make sure to re-check your Configure Speakers if you're using analog or HDMI).


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 11, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Yup... Just got 15048.  Not working and won't let me use them. (not supported by device and failed test tone.)  MSI & ALC892.  (Except for movies/DVDs which can still work if set up properly.)
> 
> I fear that perhaps either the security has been improved or moved.  In that case (if it's not fixed by public release again, which I don't think it will be this time), then we need somebody who knows how to mod these things... if it's even still possible.  Seems.... kinda unlikely by this point.  Especially not until after public release.
> 
> ...



or you installed to many of this drives and some leftover where left  causing some unexpected conflicts on your systems , either registry related or other , I saw this a lot during insider testing period not only with audio devices but with others to , it may be just your system.


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 11, 2017)

or not.


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 12, 2017)

ofcourse not , silly of  me to think that way .


----------



## itachimendes (Mar 15, 2017)

Work on build 15088?


----------



## pendragon1 (Mar 16, 2017)

15086?! I only just got 15058...


----------



## itachimendes (Mar 16, 2017)

pendragon1 said:


> 15086?! I only just got 15058...



yeah...sorry


----------



## lolek86 (Mar 17, 2017)

Just tried newest build 15060 with dvojinovs pack above and it gets even worse.  After instaling patched driver and  placing registry as usual , there is not even dtd/dolby  option in  playback device  properties dropdown, only 2ch to choose.  Thats it i guess


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 17, 2017)

I'd still advise doing it manually (Pg 37), but yes, it most likely still doesn't work.  To me it still seems like the mod done properly still successfully mods it, but optical surround default formats are still broken for most everyone, including legitimate licensed users.  (At least that's what I still think.)  However, Dolby/DTS movies/DVDs can still work.  It's something Microsoft has to fix yet again, and who knows if and when that'll ever happen.  I'm thinking after 3 broken Insider periods/years, this one's gonna go public.

If it does get fixed for the public release... then god damnit I'm done with Insider if this is gonna keep happening every year.

On top of that for me, Sony broke surround in one of my games on PS4, at least, with Firmware 4.50.  Both HDMI and optical, so... hooray. ...

You know... it seems like both of these are because of the updated push for binaural audio for use with Hololens and Sony's PSVR....  And they just break other stuff along the way.  I'm sure it's a massive patchjob by now.


----------



## mang (Mar 17, 2017)

I installed realtek r2.73 driver with the modd install run correctly but could not get rear L/R Speaker to work, all the Front L/R, Cen/Sub works correctly but no sound in the real speaker it is 5.1 set up windows 7 32 bit any idea?


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 17, 2017)

Can't help much with W7 anymore, but maybe try r2.75 or later?  I mean, probably try the newest, r2.81.  If not, try r2.75 or r2.79.  (and instructions on Pg 37)

Who knows what MS has changed on W7...


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 20, 2017)

Well here's some interesting news.....

https://ac3freedomday.org/

maybe.

However, I guess probably not helpful for most since "Dolby" (etc) is still patented...


----------



## emaras (Mar 22, 2017)

Did anyone have such a problem?
drivers R2.81 + patch. Windows 10
Sound 5.1 and DTS works in games, movies and players aimp, media player clasic.
Sound 5.1 doesn't work in Firefox and Chrome web browsers. The sound is only coming from the front speakers and should be upmix stereo to all speakers.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 22, 2017)

emaras said:


> Did anyone have such a problem?
> drivers R2.81 + patch. Windows 10
> Sound 5.1 and DTS works in games, movies and players aimp, media player clasic.
> Sound 5.1 doesn't work in Firefox and Chrome web browsers. The sound is only coming from the front speakers and should be upmix stereo to all speakers.



Yes I have this too.


----------



## itachimendes (Mar 22, 2017)

emaras said:


> Did anyone have such a problem?
> drivers R2.81 + patch. Windows 10
> Sound 5.1 and DTS works in games, movies and players aimp, media player clasic.
> Sound 5.1 doesn't work in Firefox and Chrome web browsers. The sound is only coming from the front speakers and should be upmix stereo to all speakers.



MS BRICKED DDl and DTS.
You must use win10 14393


----------



## byu1 (Mar 27, 2017)

I originally followed the step on page 37.   I used modified *2.75* dll and DTS/dolby  shown in audio properties and working fine.  After update to windows 10 build 15063.   Realtek manager disappeared from system tray and DTS disappeared from audio properties, so I repeat the steps on pages 37. 

DTS is back in the audio properties, but when try to enable it,  it says  'format not supported by this device. 

how to fix this?


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 27, 2017)

Can't unless Microsoft fixes it.


----------



## byu1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Can't unless Microsoft fixes it.




what is spatial sound?  latest windows 10 build have a 'spatial sound' in audio properties, there is option 'turn on 7.1 virtual surround sound'.    will that transfer stereo in to surround sound?


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 28, 2017)

Not legitimate surround.  Also, Microsoft's version only works for Stereo (and will switch you back to stereo, at least if you're using it on an analog output).  It's just tweaks for binuaral audio support meant for use with VR (and Hololens) with headphones.


----------



## byu1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Not legitimate surround.  Also, Microsoft's version only works for Stereo (and will switch you back to stereo, at least if you're using it on an analog output).  It's just tweaks for binuaral audio support meant for use with VR (and Hololens) with headphones.




is it because realtek software does not support DTS,dolby?  The forced method does not actually unlock the software?


----------



## Jgr9 (Mar 29, 2017)

It does support it and the mod does unlock it, Microsoft just broke Optical Dolby and DTS default formats on Realtek drivers.  Again.


----------



## byu1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> It does support it and the mod does unlock it, Microsoft just broke Optical Dolby and DTS default formats on Realtek drivers.  Again.




I noticed DTS neo is not available so even DTS is in list, it cannot enable.   I'm using a sound bar with optical link.  It does support DTS.  The software cannot detect it?

I searched through the post, can't find any good solution.  any suggestions?


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 2, 2017)

No, because as I explained, Microsoft broke it.


----------



## byu1 (Apr 3, 2017)

I installed the file from post #1665 .

I noticed speakers has a new 'dolby audio tab' , realtek manager has a turn on/off button for DTS connect, default format does NOT have DTS.   Digital output (optical) stay the same,   DTS in format list, not enable,  windows audio when play a test it will say 'fail to play test tone'.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 3, 2017)

We know that they don't work (in the Insider builds, soon to be public) because Microsoft broke them.


----------



## byu1 (Apr 3, 2017)

what about sound blaster?  they have same problem with windows 10 (creator update) ?


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 3, 2017)

Not sure.


----------



## SuckerBoy47 (Apr 5, 2017)

It isn't working for me, when I drag my mouse over the speaker icon it says that no headphone or speakers are not connected. What should I do, I've tried reinstalling the software couple of times now, I've also tried using different version of realtek drivers but still isn't working!!


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 5, 2017)

You don't really need this mod for Analog.  This is mostly to unlock the realtime encoding needed to get surround over optical.


----------



## byu1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> We know that they don't work (in the Insider builds, soon to be public) because Microsoft broke them.




Somehow I forced the drop down item in default to DTS, (before when i click on DTS it will automatically go 24bit 96000)   it can set to it, it says 'fail to play test tone'.  and when I click on ok it stay there for now, not sure it actually set to DTS.  Now when I go to realtek manager, when I get to digital output(optical), realtek will freeze.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't think it is.  It gets weird like that.


----------



## cyberkevin (Apr 8, 2017)

So here we go again...
Game Mode is really nice on games with lot of loadings in-game, I don't really want to go back now :/ 

Can't wait for a fix...
Any idea of the time required ?


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 8, 2017)

It's Microsoft's problem.


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 8, 2017)

byu1 said:


> what about sound blaster?  they have same problem with windows 10 (creator update) ?


doesn't work they messed up something on Encoder level for both Realtek and SoundBaster I have OMNI 5.1 and when I installed under the latest available Upgrade windows 17XX kill me if I know it doesn't work on Encoder level on OMNI it is grayed out also non of DTS-I /DDL works with Realtek.
 I rolled back to 1607


----------



## cyberkevin (Apr 9, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> It's Microsoft's problem.


But last time, with anniversary update, it was the same, Microsoft did I changed something, I don't remember that, I just remember isntalling new versions of drivers for Realtek, and passing to the mode for loading unsigned drivers :/


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes, but this year we haven't been able to get any response from anyone at Microsoft at all.  We're pretty much on the release build at this point, but we'll see...


----------



## knightvision (Apr 9, 2017)

why should microsoft tweak there audio...is it not so they brake it with purpose?


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 9, 2017)

They're adding Dolby Atmos/Spatial Audio to stereo among other things, which has no positive effect on optical users at all I don't think, unless they're using a stereo optical gaming headset perhaps.  Optical bitstreaming is already a massive patchwork of years and years of workarounds for many different programs and drivers it seems.  You change some system and SOMETHING is going to break.  Of course optical has been obsolete for a long time.  Unfortunately, niche audiences are lower on their priority, but I hope maybe they'll finally get enough reports on optical surround to finally see it, but I don't know how many non-Insiders even use the Feedback Hub.

Actually, at the moment, I'm putting a very slight hope that Dolby Atmos for Headphones, when released might bitstream an actual surround signal through optical... which might still be very unlikely, but.... maybe??.....

As stated before, Dolby audio software sources do work fully when set to 2 channel 48000 Hz or less.  Here's hoping that their headphone audio signal for this new Atmos for Headphones configuration is actually a Dolby bitstreamable surround source, and usable with all surround apps/games (because Dolby Atmos or Home Theater is not currently usable on optical).  Honestly, that would be great, and would almost make me forgive them for how mad at them I've been for the last 3 years. ...


----------



## knightvision (Apr 9, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> They're adding Dolby Atmos/Spatial Audio to stereo among other things, which has no positive effect on optical users at all I don't think, unless they're using a stereo optical gaming headset perhaps.  Optical bitstreaming is already a massive patchwork of years and years of workarounds for many different programs and drivers it seems.  You change some system and SOMETHING is going to break.  Of course optical has been obsolete for a long time.  Unfortunately, niche audiences are lower on their priority, but I hope maybe they'll finally get enough reports on optical surround to finally see it, but I don't know how many non-Insiders even use the Feedback Hub.



I use the hack for many years...  i have no insiders win 10 and im also not going to update with the new micro 10 update they release with the game mode stuff also. i stay on anniv version. but ! if i buy a new pc is it not so that the asus moth boards already have this codec enabled? or must i buy a soundblaster ? if so which one ?


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 9, 2017)

You'd have to specifically check the motherboard/sound card details, which isn't always easy, and even then they might not say if they have it when they do (or don't).


----------



## byu1 (Apr 10, 2017)

KOZ said:


> whats ur speaker set up? FYI DTS NEO does not work with optical but only with 3.5mm jacked setups. You know the headphone speaker jacks in the back of the MB. I use an optical setup and like you the dts connect tab shows what you are seeing BUT, THE ON OFF RADIO SELECTOR IS OMITED UNLESS U USE 3.5 JACKED SETUP take a pair of headphones and plug em in, select speakers as default and u will then see the on off radio buttons at the top just below the dts connect tab




DTS neo does not work with optical?  only speakers?


----------



## g2bbeh (Apr 10, 2017)

I have had loads of issues with realtek drivers and windows 10, maybe i can help with some issues. But have a new one my self.

firstly hardware - z906 speakers, asus black rampage 4 and optical connection.

I started having issues in september, so much so i made dual boot for win 8.1.  I noticed as others had said, left speaker being dominant and just sounded off in windows 10. 
the only way i got that working was to stop widows downloading drivers in the backround. you can do this in system properties. unistalling realtek and deleting. then installing mobo drivers for sound, but get this. 50% of the time i still got the issue, had to rince and repeat but it worked, a joke i know but result in the end.

so recently i upgraded to creaters addition of winows. Having done so, DTS is no longer selectable throughout realtek or sound proerties. i mean its there but if i click it , i get format not supported.  on the other tab you can test DTS and it works fine in test.
So ideally what the system/realtek wants you to do is confirm you have 5.1 before it will activate. So in game options, there now isnt a option for dolby as you havent selected DTS prior in windows.

So i been scrating my head, done some DTS tests in firefox, but that didnt decode. but having done so, i seen edge is dolby compatable. did the same test in edge https://www.dolby.com/us/en/technologies/dolby-digital-plus.html and low and behold it decodes in DTS full dolby.
So DOLBY is working fine, just not selectable in windows for default and therefore effecting steam games and the like. i put money on that DTS works fine in UWP or what ever there gaming platform is.

with the issue before i was able to work around it with patience, but without an option to select default we is fudged i believe for now. anyone gets this working for steam games and the like pls msg me


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 10, 2017)

It is official the DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live is broken in Creators release.

The issue is flagged with Microsoft Insider team , I believe they are now aware that there is a problem it doesn't effect only Realtek but other as well Including Creative wide range of cards from Z to USB Omni like mine . I believe they messed up something that engage the Hardware ENCODERS on audio devices and we can only hope they will issue a fix ASAP .
As for now who wants and needs DDL & DTS I should stay on latest Anniversary release and not upgrade to Creator .
I rolled back .
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-3f6a-4cc1-9d39-0af6f0b284df?tm=1491805454865

just to get it clear in CREATOR like it was in 2015 initial release of Ani the PASS THROUGH DOLBY AND DTS work just fine , but not Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive/Connect/Neo PC


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 10, 2017)

Correct, dvo, but I wouldn't really say that just because one of their forum support bots posted in the thread (a useless solution, as always), means that they know about it.  But I'm glad that the issue is getting more activity by the users, now that it's finally out (almost).


----------



## lolek86 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice to see so many people reported issue to microsoft as per link above, hope rekindled. BTW Looks like live encoding is broken globally and not only with our trick.


----------



## Daytrader (Apr 12, 2017)

knightvision said:


> I use the hack for many years...  i have no insiders win 10 and im also not going to update with the new micro 10 update they release with the game mode stuff also. i stay on anniv version. but ! if i buy a new pc is it not so that the asus moth boards already have this codec enabled? or must i buy a soundblaster ? if so which one ?


But how do you stop windows updating, i had no choice, it just gave me latest new build today, and now optical broke, gutted.

So, am i right in thinking, none of the old fixes on page one, work with the new windows creators update, has anyone tried
 ?


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 12, 2017)

OK at least we got Microsoft attention and they recognized the issue and working on a fix 


Maurits [MSFT] replied on 

Microsoft
Thanks to all those who filed problem reports on the Creators Update/Windows 10 1730/15063! We think we know the root cause and we're working on a fix.


----------



## Daytrader (Apr 12, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> OK at least we got Microsoft attention and they recognized the issue and working on a fix
> 
> 
> Maurits [MSFT] replied on
> ...


Thats great news mate, cheers, when they fix it, do we still have to do what is on front page of this thread, or will dts/dolby digital over opticla/spidf just work ?


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 12, 2017)

Well I guess we will have to as long you dont have legally supported by your Audio device. For example on my ASUS Z170-A where DTS is licensed I dont have to do all this shit here I just install regular rtl drivers and everything works .


----------



## Daytrader (Apr 12, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Well I guess we will have to as long you dont have legally supported by your Audio device. For example on my ASUS Z170-A where DTS is licensed I dont have to do all this shit here I just install regular rtl drivers and everything works .


Well i have the ASUS Ranger viii Z170, that came with DTS Connect, so hopefully i will be ok also.


----------



## Daytrader (Apr 12, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Well I guess we will have to as long you dont have legally supported by your Audio device. For example on my ASUS Z170-A where DTS is licensed I dont have to do all this shit here I just install regular rtl drivers and everything works .


Do you use the Audio drivers from Asus website for your motherboard, or just get from realtek website ?


----------



## byu1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Daytrader said:


> Well i have the ASUS Ranger viii Z170, that came with DTS Connect, so hopefully i will be ok also.



ASUS Ranger viii Z170 spec shows:

ROG SupremeFX 2015 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC

its not realtek.


----------



## Daytrader (Apr 13, 2017)

byu1 said:


> ASUS Ranger viii Z170 spec shows:
> 
> ROG SupremeFX 2015 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
> 
> its not realtek.


That is realtek, i have the same, onboard = realtek for asus boards, same drivers do it all.


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 14, 2017)

Daytrader said:


> Do you use the Audio drivers from Asus website for your motherboard, or just get from realtek website ?


I use always the latest issued drivers from Realtek


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 14, 2017)

I'd... hope that those would still make the license connection (however that works) to at least make those options appear? (even though they don't function).

Point being, it probably wouldn't even really matter which ones the people modding the drivers used, except for obviously using the most up to date ones (if.... the mod itself hadn't been broken by the new driver, which so for I don't believe it actually has... I think.   - Just Microsoft's problem.).


----------



## Daytrader (Apr 14, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> I use always the latest issued drivers from Realtek


Cheers, i might try them also, do you have a link to where you get them from, cheers


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 14, 2017)

Daytrader said:


> Cheers, i might try them also, do you have a link to where you get them from, cheers


http://necacom.net/
http://station-drivers.com/
http://realtek-download.com/category/hd-audio-driver/
http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 14, 2017)

Just use the Realtek website, (which is hilariously ancient), - High Definition Audio Codecs.

But again, it will not work after the Creator's Update, until MS fixes it.


----------



## Daytrader (Apr 14, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Just use the Realtek website, (which is hilariously ancient), - High Definition Audio Codecs.
> 
> But again, it will not work after the Creator's Update, until MS fixes it.


Yeh, they have said they think they know the problem, hope it dont take to long.


----------



## rxracer (Apr 14, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> MS BRICKED DDl and DTS.
> You must use win10 14393



The last build with working DDL/DTS is actually Windows Insider Preview 14971.  It's not specifically the Creators Edition update that broke it.  It was broken months ago.  I was thinking about updating today, but I always come here first to see if it's been fixed.  I'm still not convinced it ever will be. despite the many owners of licensed boards.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 15, 2017)

I just hope they don't do something that breaks this mod.  Because we never know if we're gonna get someone here who will be able to fix it (if it's even still possible).


----------



## TomONeill (Apr 15, 2017)

Shit! Not this again! I updated to the creators update thinking it'd all be okay and they messed up AGAIN?! The mod doesn't work for me. I have exactly the same issue as when I updated to Windows 10 and I had to wait for another 6 months to get a fix. Shit Microsoft, check your shit first! Especially since this happened before!


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 15, 2017)

twice before actually.


----------



## arsalanpro (Apr 17, 2017)

I hope we get  a solution for this or my Home Theater goes to waste.


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 18, 2017)

arsalanpro said:


> I hope we get  a solution for this or my Home Theater goes to waste.


it wont, but they are slooow as hard shit slooowly doping down the toilet


----------



## rd2510 (Apr 20, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> People I just made a MOD Driver on Realtek by enabling SRS Premium Sound. This is valid for Windows Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 (in my case). Follow the link below.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boHnScN-5QGt52_w9
> 
> ...



Is this the v2.81 driver package? If not, can you make one for the v2.81 and post it please? It's working really nice on my small PC speakers.


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 20, 2017)

All right people this is the latest on the DDL and DTS I on Creator , so hopefully they will release a fix soon it is under testing now 

"
The response says this currently



The Creator;s Update, and Windows Insider builds 14980 and later, broke "encoding Audio Processing Objects" that are used in third-party drivers to power things like Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect, where the output of the Windows shared-mode audio engine is sent to an external decoder such as a S/PDIF audio receiver.



We are testing a fix for this locally.
"


----------



## Daytrader (Apr 20, 2017)

Yup, here is link, your need to open feedback hub. https://aka.ms/iqda1p


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 20, 2017)

rd2510 said:


> Is this the v2.81 driver package? If not, can you make one for the v2.81 and post it please? It's working really nice on my small PC speakers.



Yes, it's the package R2.81. Compatible with Windows 10 and DirectX 12.


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 21, 2017)

Here another update regarding the ongoing issue , nothing much we can do but to wait, at least Microsoft is being honest with us :
"

Maurits [MSFT] replied on

Microsoft
We actually broke it a couple of times, both as part of spatial audio work (it's all about format changes in the audio device graph isolation process.)

The first time we broke it, the test caught it, and we fixed it before it reached main (and in particular before it escaped to Insiders.)

The second time we broke it, it slipped through a hole in the test, which is where we stand today.

In addition to fixing Windows (as of 16183), we also fixed the test to catch this problem too."


----------



## rxracer (Apr 24, 2017)

arsalanpro said:


> I hope we get  a solution for this or my Home Theater goes to waste.



I read this a lot here, and completely understand.  I felt it too.  Most rely solely on the internal audio (mostly Realtek), and when it breaks it all feels lost.  But pretty cheap alternatives exist.  A while ago I'd had enough, but didn't want to spend heaps to get DDL/DTS back.  A bit of eBay searching found me a NIB Bgears' b-Enspirer for just $20AUD.  It's an old model but it has a good C-Media chipset ( CMI8788) capable of both DDL & DTS encoding.  It's the same used in Auzentech, HT Omega Claro, and some Asus Xonar cards.

There's some CMI8786 (DDL only) based cards for just $12.95US on eBay now.  Search a bit harder and/or spend a bit more and you're bound to find a card capable of handling DDL & DTS.

I got so caught up with the Realtek 'fix' I forgot to ask if it was worth it.  It's definitely the most convenient option for most of us, but if it's broken it isn't the end of your HTPC joy.  I hope my experience helps some.


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 24, 2017)

rxracer said:


> I read this a lot here, and completely understand.  I felt it too.  Most rely solely on the internal audio (mostly Realtek), and when it breaks it all feels lost.  But pretty cheap alternatives exist.  A while ago I'd had enough, but didn't want to spend heaps to get DDL/DTS back.  A bit of eBay searching found me a NIB Bgears' b-Enspirer for just $20AUD.  It's an old model but it has a good C-Media chipset ( CMI8788) capable of both DDL & DTS encoding.  It's the same used in Auzentech, HT Omega Claro, and some Asus Xonar cards.
> 
> There's some CMI8786 (DDL only) based cards for just $12.95US on eBay now.  Search a bit harder and/or spend a bit more and you're bound to find a card capable of handling DDL & DTS.
> 
> I got so caught up with the Realtek 'fix' I forgot to ask if it was worth it.  It's definitely the most convenient option for most of us, but if it's broken it isn't the end of your HTPC joy.  I hope my experience helps some.



Well thats interesting nonetheless I have an alternative Sound Blaster OMNI 5.1 USB which is DDL capable and it doesn't work with new Creator W10. How can this work when Microsoft clearly stated they BROKE the support for Dolby Digital Live and DTS interactive wile implementing SPATIAL? or you are talking about alternatives to REALTEK DTS-I & DDL altogether ???


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 24, 2017)

I really have no idea, but I feel like Sound Blaster (Creative?) is built off of Realtek or something.


----------



## rxracer (Apr 25, 2017)

​


dvojinov said:


> Well thats interesting nonetheless I have an alternative Sound Blaster OMNI 5.1 USB which is DDL capable and it doesn't work with new Creator W10. How can this work when Microsoft clearly stated they BROKE the support for Dolby Digital Live and DTS interactive wile implementing SPATIAL? or you are talking about alternatives to REALTEK DTS-I & DDL altogether ???



Yes, I'm talking about a complete alternative to Realtek.  There is neglect by manufacturers for many cards when it comes to Windows 10 drivers, but Creative have decent support now, and third party drivers also exist for most.  Here's a list of some of the main sites -

http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/ - Uni Xonar :  Great work for C-Media based cards.
https://danielkawakami.blogspot.com.au/ - Daniel K's official Blog - Modified drivers for ASUS, C-Media and Creative soundcards.
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/community/forums/pax-drivers.174/ - Modded drivers based on the Creative Offical drivers.
http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=126331&h=13a - Creative Windows 10 card/driver support page.

As for the Creator update (or rather Insider build 14977) breaking DDL/DTS encoding, it didn't break it for every audio device.  It seems all Realtek encoding is broken, but I've read of Soundblaster Z and Asus Xonar DX owners having no problems, and owners of others Xonar cards fixing it with the Media Feature Pack and Uni drivers.  Pretty big screw up by Microsoft, but not the end.

I assume people have tried the Media Feature Pack to fix Realtek?

@Jgr9 - No, Creative have been evolving their own E-MU audio chip lines for decades.


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 27, 2017)

Well In other hand I have witnessed a lot of Creative Z ,ZX users and of course Realtak users facing the same issue and specially the ZX users are crazy as they paid quite some money for their hardware  , so how can this people have Z working on Creator ? Can you point me out so I can see , read  and maybe get some clue ? Because if it works on their Encoders it should be working on Realtek . I have OMNI 5.1 and I can say  100% it doesn't work and it use the same SBX software only less features like DTS Interactive for example .
What works for both is PASS THROUGH Dolby Digital and DTS  but not Dolby Digital Live & DTS Interactive/Connect


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 28, 2017)

latest regarding this issue , getting this build as I type will report back if it was successful 
"
Maurits [MSFT] replied on 

Microsoft

We released build 16184, which has the prospective fix, to Insider Fast. I would be very grateful if anyone who is hitting this problem, and is willing to install Insider builds, could try it out and let us know:



(a) whether the fix actually works on your system

(b) whether there are any new problems
"


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,

I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version 6.0.1.8090 of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.

For DTS Connect via SPDIF, you have to replace the original files RltkAPO.dll and RltkAPO64.dll by your modified ones in the folder WIN64. However, you will lose the SRS Premium Sound effect.

I hope that you still have the integrated Dolby Digital Live output via SPDIF, when having installed the Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater at the same time. I would be happy to look with those of you who know about modifying these files, to work together on the integration of effects Sonic Focus and PCEE4 (Dolby Home Theater V4). Because I’ve got problems with those. I think that parameters like EP0 and EP1 are required also.

I hope you’ll be satisfied.

DJUrko

Link to Download is https://1drv.ms/f/s!AkGtxiGigudSo2xfdo7zyDlHd-qg


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 28, 2017)

Dear friends, previously I had introduced here in the forum a modified driver version providing the *SRS Premium Sound*. Now I'm bringing you another modified version of *REALTEK driver*, but this time providing full support for *Sound Blaster XFi MB5*, especially for those who have a *REALTEK 8 channel (7.1 channel)* chip in their hardware. The same, who already knows, has several deep optimization audio features, including for Games, SBX Pro Studio and more. The Download can be done through the link below: *(NOTE: Compatible with Windows 7, 8, 8.1 & 10, including Creators Update; Modified by ME;
Test mode must be enabled)*

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2box-ZzPwZPpMwyAgp

I hope you enjoy it, my intention was only to help.

Images of functionality:

https://1drv.ms/i/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boyAkfblqY5bMobPq
https://1drv.ms/i/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boyKuyg0BkHs5x6Zk
https://1drv.ms/i/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boyFg7mypc4W_VDt8
https://1drv.ms/i/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boyPDERNFzfH82zkd


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 28, 2017)

Still waiting on the fast ring build download.  (errored out the first time), then I'll probably try it out.  If not then the old 275 dll.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 29, 2017)

So.. I just have tried to push PCEE4 and Dolby Digital Plus over SPDIF and HDMI is the second Archive that I have added. Those who have SPDIF and HDMI output can post an screenshot to see if its working or not .... Important for second archive is to install Dolby Tuning and Profile Creator first then second install realtek driver mod. I hope to have Dolby digital output and dolby digital live output via SPDIF and HDMI


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 29, 2017)

The method with the regedit and dll file only is indeed working again with build 16184.

(I tried pulling the dll file from Alan's mod, though not installing normally because I don't want to use Test Mode because games that use Battleye anticheat won't allow it, and... interestingly just that dll and the regedit didn't give me the usual options.)

So I went back to the usual current method on this thread (Pg 37) with the modified dll for R275, which is still working with R281.

However, avoid the Spatial Audio tab completely.  Simply going to the tab will set you back to 2ch and that change won't even be visible unless you close everything out completely and open up the options again.

I guess I should mention, for those that don't know - That specific registry edit breaks the Netflix app, as far as I know.  That's the only other issue I know about.

(other than some other specific game fixes that aren't actually directly a part of this issue)


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes I got this this morning around 3AM local time and I can confirm A1 method works and In my case with PHITO patcher I was able to modify the latest Realtk driver available 6.0.1.8125 .
Both formats are working again DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live and HW encoding is finally engaged properly .
There is "issue" with SPATIAL but however it appears as issue it actually isn't , it should work this way and I writ this for final here as Im getting annoyed by people not reading and most of all not understanding standards, formats , encoded/decoded HW signal and PSEUDO SURROUND / 3D audio .
Ill try to present the differences in most simplified way as I can :

- SPATIAL , SRS , SONIC, 3D Audio ,VIRTUAL SURROUND, DFX , SBX X-Fi MB3/MB5,DOLBY DIGITAL PLUS are all PSEUDO SURROUND technologies designed to GIVE A SURROUND LIKE sound out of 2 (TWO) speakers ..thats it ..pure SOFTWARE solution a surround virtualization immersive 3D like sound out of 2 or 2.1 Speakers .  This technolgy is CPU intensive and use CPU recources and AUDIO Hardware is just a transport device or lets put it this way AUDIO Interface to provide sound.

- DTS Interactive/Connect and Dolby Digital Live are HARDWARE solution which use ON BOARD AUDIO ENCODER part of ON-BOARD AUDIO PROCESSOR which is far less CPU intensive and thats what we want . We want our ON-BOARD AUDIO PROCESSOR to put at work istead of CPU and what else it does the job much better and appropriate in term of channeling multi channel systems . 
This formats are DESIGNED to upscale in HARDWARE any 2 channel audio into DTS or DOLBY output thats why this "INTERACTIVE" and "LIVE" stands for again AUDIO PROCESSOR does it and AGAIN it reduce significantly CPU Load .
WHY DOSE IT BETTER ???? because of inbuilt highly developed ALGORITHMS within the AUDIO PROCESSOR which are polished to the finest to create a full SURROUND AUDIO out of only 2 channel audio . 
For what is this good ??? For listening MUSIC and any other audio source that DOESN'T HAVE DTS or DOLBY Encoded streams .
IS IT 100% accurate ??? ..NO IT IS NOT as there is no original MULTI CHANNEL SOURCE so the ALGORITHMS are basically creating multi channel environment then it is ENCODED send to what ever system you have and then DECODED which in final SOME PEOPLE ADORE like me and some PEOPLE HATE mostly hard core audiophile dudes .

BIG BENEFIT as it is STANDARD set by DTS and DOLBY so Hardware manufacturers like Realtek & Creative have to FOLLOW  as it is STANDARD well defined and set  in other hand all this PSEUDO 3D mentioned above are NOT STANDARDS and are software solutions by respective developer . 

Lesson here You dont want to MIX PSEUDO 3D with DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital LIVE as they are in FUNDAMENTAL CONFLICT technology wise and what you guys doing are fucking up the systems and yourself most of all .

1 . YOU DONT MIX or USE SPATIAL ,SRS with DTSI or DDL 
2. USE SRS or any other PSEUDO 3D Audio technology exclusively with 2 or 2.1 Speaker setup
3. MULTI Channel users 5.1 , 7.1 and above use DTS Interactive or Dolby DIgital LIve as DEFAULT FORMAT and in players if available ENABLE PASS THROUGH as it will ensure that coded DTS Dolby Streams are set directly to your receivers it WONT BE MANIPULATED by DTSI or DDL .

The bug in this version is only that Microsoft should GRAY OUT and DISABLE SPATIAL TAB as soon as one select DTS I or DDL as they are in FORMAT CONFLICT .


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 29, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Yes I got this this morning around 3AM local time and I can confirm A1 method works and In my case with PHITO patcher I was able to modify the latest Realtk driver available 6.0.1.8125 .
> Both formats are working again DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live and HW encoding is finally engaged properly .
> There is "issue" with SPATIAL but however it appears as issue it actually isn't , it should work this way and I writ this for final here as Im getting annoyed by people not reading and most of all not understanding standards, formats , encoded/decoded HW signal and PSEUDO SURROUND / 3D audio .
> Ill try to present the differences in most simplified way as I can :
> ...


Thank you so much for your guidance but I dont think so for some effects. In my second Archive I have separated all the effects that I have pushed into the main screenshots because you are exactly right So SRS, Sonic, Dolby DAX2, DAX3, Harman also are only for two channels only for stereo. Dolby PCEE4 and  Dolby Digital plus Home Theater  are Effects for 5.1 speaker audio configuration they give Dolby digital output and dolby digital live output via spdif and HDMI and really 16 bit 48000 hz ac3 via analog speaker audio configuration. What I have made is I just separated dolby PCEE4 and DDP only via HDMI and SPDIF. I dont have SPDIF in my computer also my HDMI is from NVIDIA. Please Can you install this Driver mod and tell me if it working or not and can you post some screenshots from your SPDIF device Thank you very much install this archive  Dj Urko - realtek_hda_8090_Dolby_Harman_SRS_PCEE4viaSPDIF&HDMI that's the right archive if you have SPDIF


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 29, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Im getting annoyed by people not reading and most of all not understanding standards, formats , encoded/decoded HW signal and PSEUDO SURROUND / 3D audio .



Welcome to my world.  

Yeah, the dll/regedit method works again in Fast Ring build 16184, but avoid clicking the Spatial Audio tab at all or you'll be switched back to 2ch without warning.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 29, 2017)

What I do not understand is...

why, when there is a thread for W10, and this thread was supposed to be for W7 and W8, there are so many posts about W10.


----------



## Daytrader (Apr 29, 2017)

Because you go from win 7 to win 8 then to win 10.


----------



## lolek86 (Apr 29, 2017)

Installed new build, nice to see they finally fixed it.... But... after few months with different set up somehow I don't like this dts connect anymore. In the menatime I had toslink cable connected as usual from alc888 to logitech z-5500 with 2ch 24bit 48khz stream and let pro logic 2 do its own thing on preamp. Music sounds  better that way than native dts stream. It's richer, more fulifiled, positioning more pronounced and less compressed at least with this hardware combination.


----------



## lukjod (Apr 30, 2017)

will they make some patch for 1703 version or must go for insider builds?


----------



## rxracer (Apr 30, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Well In other hand I have witnessed a lot of Creative Z ,ZX users and of course Realtak users facing the same issue and specially the ZX users are crazy as they paid quite some money for their hardware  , so how can this people have Z working on Creator ? Can you point me out so I can see , read  and maybe get some clue ? Because if it works on their Encoders it should be working on Realtek . I have OMNI 5.1 and I can say  100% it doesn't work and it use the same SBX software only less features like DTS Interactive for example .
> What works for both is PASS THROUGH Dolby Digital and DTS  but not Dolby Digital Live & DTS Interactive/Connect



It's kinda moot now that DDL/DTS are working again, but this thread has some people reporting that it still worked- https://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=119477#p1347987

One thing.  In defence of Dj Urko, Dolby Digital Plus IS a hardware encoding system.  The only problem with DD+ is that the much higher bitrate means it was intended to be transported over HDMI, not S/PDIF.  It's not technically backward compatible with DDL.

However dvojinov, I agree with you about the misconceptions/confusion regarding the often gimmicky software 'enhancers', and proper hardware encoding systems like Dolby 'Digital Live/Plus/TrueHD', DTS etc.  Most of the software stuff does more to ruin sound than it does enhance it.

@Dj Urko - Does your driver mod with DD+ also include support for DDL?  Or do you need someone to test it to find out?

@lukjod - Possible, given it's a pretty big screw up.  Guess it depends on how much they value people still using optical/toslink.  Otherwise you'll be waiting until the next update in September.  Microsoft have shifted to just two updates per year.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 30, 2017)

rxracer said:


> It's kinda moot now that DDL/DTS are working again, but this thread has some people reporting that it still worked- https://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=119477#p1347987
> 
> One thing.  In defence of Dj Urko, Dolby Digital Plus IS a hardware encoding system.  The only problem with DD+ is that the much higher bitrate means it was intended to be transported over HDMI, not S/PDIF.  It's not technically backward compatible with DDL.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much yes my Friend I need someone who have SPDIF and HDMI to test my second driver mod the name is Dj Urko - realtek_hda_8090_Dolby_Harman_SRS_PCEE4viaSPDIF&HDMI.zip its designed to have Dolby Home Theater v4 and Dolby Digital plus only via SPDIF and HDMI its a lot of work for me to separated these effects the other effects like SRS premium sound and Dolby audio X2 and HARMAN are only for Speakers. So I dont have SPDIF Output in my computer please can you test this Driver mod and send me  screenshots of your spdif Properties and hdmi properties  and your advanced tab in Spdif and HDMI device Thank you


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 30, 2017)

Daytrader said:


> Because you go from win 7 to win 8 then to win 10.




Then why the need for two separate threads?


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 30, 2017)

rxracer said:


> It's kinda moot now that DDL/DTS are working again, but this thread has some people reporting that it still worked- https://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=119477#p1347987
> 
> One thing.  In defence of Dj Urko, Dolby Digital Plus IS a hardware encoding system.  The only problem with DD+ is that the much higher bitrate means it was intended to be transported over HDMI, not S/PDIF.  It's not technically backward compatible with DDL.
> 
> ...



Yeah! as you said it is "moot" ..some of them saying they fixed by installing the media pack , I did try but I cant install it on my system , some of them dont know the differences between Dolby Digital Live , DTS Interactive and Dolby & DTS altogether ...however as it is proven by Microsoft the problem lays on their end and it is fixed with latest insider build .
 It si also fixed for Creative Labs OMNI 5.1 USB DDL only as it is DDL only capable  it use SBX Studio however some older X-Fi cads still experiencing some issues but that looks more now as Creative issue not updating their drivers as they should and some panels doesn't work properly . However base encoding works for them as well .

So far I have no information when the fix will be pushed as final release  or as a part of cumulative update or stand alone fix which I highly doubt , I believe if we are lucky they might push it through the next cumulative update . As one was just released recently It may be a good month from now when they going to release next and then no guaranties they going to implement the DTS-I / DDL fix  

For now I stay on the Insider build as it fixed some other performance and  gaming keyboard/mouse/controllers issues I experienced with Creator .


----------



## Daytrader (Apr 30, 2017)

media pack fixes nothing, dts dd has always worked anyway, its dts interactive/connect and DDL that dont work, there completely different things as you explained.


----------



## rxracer (Apr 30, 2017)

Daytrader said:


> dts dd has always worked anyway, its dts interactive/connect and DDL that dont work...



After 72 pages I was pretty sure that went without saying.

@dvojinov - Are you angry at me? I can't tell! 

Anyway, I haven't done forum arguments since I was a teenager.  I know some people don't understand all the differences, and it's annoying, but all I said is it didn't seem that all devices were broken.  Maybe I was wrong.  Happens ALL the time .  The main thing is it's all fixed now if you get on the Insider builds.  So we should all be in good moods no?.



Dj Urko said:


> Thank you very much yes my Friend I need someone who have SPDIF and HDMI to test my second driver mod the name is Dj Urko - realtek_hda_8090_Dolby_Harman_SRS_PCEE4viaSPDIF&HDMI.zip its designed to have Dolby Home Theater v4 and Dolby Digital plus only via SPDIF and HDMI its a lot of work for me to separated these effects the other effects like SRS premium sound and Dolby audio X2 and HARMAN are only for Speakers. So I dont have SPDIF Output in my computer please can you test this Driver mod and send me  screenshots of your spdif Properties and hdmi properties  and your advanced tab in Spdif and HDMI device Thank you



I don't have a Dolby Digital Plus receiver.  I am happy to test if it has working Dolby Digital Live.


----------



## Daytrader (Apr 30, 2017)

rxracer said:


> After 72 pages I was pretty sure that went without saying.
> 
> @dvojinov - Are you angry at me? I can't tell!
> 
> Anyway, I haven't done forum arguments since I was a teenager.  I know some people don't understand all the differences, and it's annoying, but all I said is it didn't seem that all devices were broken.  Maybe I was wrong.  Happens ALL the time .  The main thing is it's all fixed now if you get on the Insider builds.  So we should all be in good moods no?.


Yeh i know, but people getting it wrong all the time.


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 30, 2017)

rxracer said:


> After 72 pages I was pretty sure that went without saying.
> 
> @dvojinov - Are you angry at me? I can't tell!
> 
> Anyway, I haven't done forum arguments since I was a teenager.  I know some people don't understand all the differences, and it's annoying, but all I said is it didn't seem that all devices were broken.  Maybe I was wrong.  Happens ALL the time .  The main thing is it's all fixed now if you get on the Insider builds.  So we should all be in good moods no?.



Not at all why should I be . The only thing is some people tend to have EVERYTHING installed  Pseudo 3D , DDL DTS-I , just have it all , give me more things , hack this , hack that ..not really sticking to the topic problem eventually creating additional ones . But that doesn't really work this way .

Here we are pretty clear what the issue is ..what is the fix and what eventually will be official fix .

On this pages  most useful member if you ask me is PHYTO who created the DLL patcher which one can use and self modify every RTL driver . Im not sure he is still active or around ..hope he is .


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 30, 2017)

rxracer said:


> I don't have a Dolby Digital Plus receiver.  I am happy to test if it has working Dolby Digital Live.


please test it maybe I think that you will have DDL because its two programs Dolby home theater v4 and dolby digital plus home theater.
So in folder extras instal first Dolby tuning and profile creator with driver test debug then install realtek driver mod. after that run A2-V4.reg in folder extras to get dolby home theater v4 or when you install dolby digital plus from folder DS1 and other plugins restart your computer as advanced startup then disable driver signature and repair your dolby tuning and profile creator via programs and features its the same but different methods
I hope that you will have dolby digital plus and dolby home theater v4 in your spdif options I hope also to have dolby digital live and dolby digital output


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear Friends. *NEW DRIVER*
Working Enhancements: *Sound Blaster XFi MB5, Dolby Digital Live, DTS Interactive, DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC, Dolby Home Theater (Virtual Speaker and Dolby ProLogic II).
(NOTES: Compatible with Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10, including Creators Update; Modified by ME; Test Mode must be enabled)
Link below:

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2boyRmD3QPrR7Q4MnQ*


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 30, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Dear Friends. *NEW DRIVER*
> Working Enhancements: *Sound Blaster XFi MB5, Dolby Digital Live, DTS Interactive, DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC, Dolby Home Theater (Virtual Speaker and Dolby ProLogic II).
> (NOTES: Compatible with Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10, including Creators Update; Modified by ME; Test Mode must be enabled)
> Link below:
> ...


Qestions :
1. how all of this works together and interact between
2. all of this works under Creator not latest INSIDER??
3. what did you do to connect hardware encoders with windows Creator on low level driver basis to communicate to encoders ..which part of source code did you write or modified that DDL and DTS-I is working ?
4. what exactly did you modified ? I see a quite old Realtek driver you use
5. What exactly does  SB XFi MB5 pure software solution with Dolby Digital Live and DTS-I when in fact it doesn't support it in first place , what programimg magic did you do to implement it ?

http://www.creative.com/oem/products/software/x-fimb5.asp


----------



## wwww666668 (Apr 30, 2017)

I am currently doing Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.8036 + Suite Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 1.00.19 + Dolby Audio V2 but only 2 election 1


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 30, 2017)

omg wtf is this ?


----------



## wwww666668 (Apr 30, 2017)

The link above me
*Realtek 6.0.1.8036 + Suite Sound Blaster X-Fi MB51.00.19 + Dolby Audio V2*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0PpVQXALC2AOUNndkQ4NzVfNEU/view?usp=sharing
 key:*本音效由APK台灣中文網 o夢天使o 修改與上傳

How can i let him 2 can be used?*


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (Apr 30, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Dear Friends. *NEW DRIVER*
> Working Enhancements: *Sound Blaster XFi MB5, Dolby Digital Live, DTS Interactive, DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC, Dolby Home Theater (Virtual Speaker and Dolby ProLogic II).
> (NOTES: Compatible with Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10, including Creators Update; Modified by ME; Test Mode must be enabled)
> Link below:
> ...



It installed fine doubly audio x2 isnt installed just sdk installed one frome wwwww66668 in showing but pressing music dynami dosent have anyeffect it just there but does nothing and creative sound blaster sayz current selected auido device is disable not present not supported by application or has unplugged jack connections,but both dolby theater and dts work perfecly fine.My audio codec is alc887 if that helps fixing bug or its fake,no virus so far at least its safe.


----------



## dvojinov (Apr 30, 2017)

i


ifpmaximus34 said:


> It installed fine doubly audio x2 isnt installed just sdk installed one frome wwwww66668 in showing but pressing music dynami dosent have anyeffect it just there but does nothing and creative sound blaster sayz current selected auido device is disable not present not supported by application or has unplugged jack connections,but both dolby theater and dts work perfecly fine.My audio codec is alc887 if that helps fixing bug or its fake,no virus so far at least its safe.



 It is complete and utter BS ..but have fun with it ...I inspected the package NO WAY it does what is written in description , it is a pirated XFi MB5 with old moded realtek drivers , however MB5 works normally on any realtek driver without any specific modification ..so like I said BS ! NOTHING TO DO WITH ORIGINAL TOPIC


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (Apr 30, 2017)

wwww666668 said:


> The link above me
> *Realtek 6.0.1.8036 + Suite Sound Blaster X-Fi MB51.00.19 + Dolby Audio V2*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0PpVQXALC2AOUNndkQ4NzVfNEU/view?usp=sharing
> ...


This one sayz registy malufuction meaning inf in the x64 is defected i did all steps no hope.Still my codec is alc887 and win 10 x64 creator update ,if that helps fix your future release,but seems no hope so far. Somebody else may comfirms that these 2 users modification  works on account older than a year would be nice


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 30, 2017)

ifpmaximus34 said:


> This one sayz registy malufuction meaning inf in the x64 is defected i did all steps no hope.Still my codec is alc887 and win 10 x64 creator update ,if that helps fix your future release,but seems no hope so far. Somebody else may comfirms that these 2 users modification  works on account older than a year would be nice


No comment


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (Apr 30, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> i
> 
> 
> It is complete and utter BS ..but have fun with it ...I inspected the package NO WAY it does what is written in description , it is a pirated XFi MB5 with old moded realtek drivers , however MB5 works normally on any realtek driver without any specific modification ..so like I said BS ! NOTHING TO DO WITH ORIGINAL TOPIC


any way include the dolby audio x2 setup for x64 m


dvojinov said:


> i
> 
> 
> It is complete and utter BS ..but have fun with it ...I inspected the package NO WAY it does what is written in description , it is a pirated XFi MB5 with old moded realtek drivers , however MB5 works normally on any realtek driver without any specific modification ..so like I said BS ! NOTHING TO DO WITH ORIGINAL TOPIC


Anyway thanks that dts enhance bass setting is fuking awesome much better than srs premium sound,thanks man brings back my lenovo y700 exllent sound it had but i'd like if you could provide doulb audio x2 package cause sdk is installed only the app missing ,sdk version 0.7.5.65  need same version for app if you may have it or anyone?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 30, 2017)

ifpmaximus34 said:


> any way include the dolby audio x2 setup for x64 m
> 
> Anyway thanks that dts enhance bass setting is fuking awesome much better than srs premium sound,thanks man brings back my lenovo y700 exllent sound it had but i'd like if you could provide doulb audio x2 package cause sdk is installed only the app missing ,sdk version 0.7.5.65  need same version for app if you may have it or anyone?


only my mod provide dolby audio X2


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (May 1, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> only my mod provide dolby audio X2


THanks it worked,can you tell me how you added dolby audio x2 it seems dosent need a hack more like a reg edit before installing or inf seems if i install you driver then delete and install latest realtek 6.0.1.8125 WHQL without test mode it gives me latest doulby audio x2,seems its a registry leftover that triggers it or smth,would be appreciated for newer versions cause latest version of dolby audio is much cleaner for me


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 1, 2017)

ifpmaximus34 said:


> THanks it worked,can you tell me how you added dolby audio x2 it seems dosent need a hack more like a reg edit before installing or inf seems if i install you driver then delete and install latest realtek 6.0.1.8125 WHQL without test mode it gives me latest doulby audio x2,seems its a registry leftover that triggers it or smth,would be appreciated for newer versions cause latest version of dolby audio is much cleaner for me


See this https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...gital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/page-71


----------



## Batohus (May 2, 2017)

I have just created an account to share my recent experience.

My old computer had onboard Soundblaster X-Fi 20K2 connected by optical S/PDIF to my receiver (Pioneer VSX-1021K). There has been no official Creative Windows 10 support but with Daniel_K’s excellent unofficial drivers I could switch between Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect, both worked in Windows 10 Anniversary Update 1607, games had proper 5.1 audio.

Now I built a new computer with Asus TUF Z270 Mark 1 with onboard Realtek S1220A which is supposed to have DTS Connect without modifying drivers. I have installed fresh Windows 10 Creators Update 1703 and I could not switch Default Format to DTS Interactive. Thanks to this thread I found that it was Windows 10 Creators Update issue. I moved to Windows insider preview build 16184 and I could switch Default Format to DTS Interactive, my receiver displayed DTS and 5.1, Windows sound test worked with all speakers. *BUT my games still output only stereo, the rear speakers were completely silent.* (I have tested games which I knew have been working in 5.1 before, Witcher 3, Elder Scrolls Online, Far Cry Primal.)

At this point I lost patience, moved back to Windows 10 Creators Update 1703 and installed Creative Soudblaster Zx. With it the 5.1 spatial sound works in games nicely. But it’s somewhat of an expensive overkill when it should work with the onboard Realtek sound. Am I missing something obvious? How can I make games work in 5.1 DTS with Realtek drivers?


----------



## Jgr9 (May 2, 2017)

It won't work with Realtek unless you're on the fast insider build.  With Witcher 3 (and some Bethesda games) among others, there's a chance you might need this separate fix here:

https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/36h29c/surround_sound_51/crevdwh/

might try here as well: (supposedly same fix)
https://blog.klauspost.com/xaudio2-dolby-digital-live-patcher/


----------



## OneMoar (May 2, 2017)

these drivers are very old nobody should be using these ever


----------



## itachimendes (May 2, 2017)

Batohus said:


> I have just created an account to share my recent experience.
> 
> My old computer had onboard Soundblaster X-Fi 20K2 connected by optical S/PDIF to my receiver (Pioneer VSX-1021K). There has been no official Creative Windows 10 support but with Daniel_K’s excellent unofficial drivers I could switch between Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect, both worked in Windows 10 Anniversary Update 1607, games had proper 5.1 audio.
> 
> ...



Yu need modify a xaudio dll (much for old games or new...like a fc4 v1.04


----------



## nowskowski (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound,
> 
> I am DJUrko. I am providing you my new modification of the brand new version 6.0.1.8090 of the Realtek HD audio driver. Specially designed for Windows 10 including the new standards SFX, MFX and EFX. The plugins I’ve introduced are: SRS Premium Sound, Dolby Audio X2, Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater and Audio by Harman. In the archive you’ll find installation instructions, see folder Extras. Also you need to disable Secure Boot option in the BIOS. I hope you’ll like it all.
> 
> ...



I struggle with installation. Run both CMD commands, reboot windows with DISABLE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT, but still getting "-0001" during install. I can't disable secure boot in bios because there is not such option or any other similar.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

nowskowski said:


> I struggle with installation. Run both CMD commands, reboot windows with DISABLE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT, but still getting "-0001" during install. I can't disable secure boot in bios because there is not such option or any other similar.


so the second option is device manager open your device manager and go to sound video game controllers then update your driver with let me pick up option and after you select have a disk the navigate to win64 folder in the realtek mod and you select HDXRT4.inf try like that


----------



## nowskowski (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> so the second option is device manager open your device manager and go to sound video game controllers then update your driver with let me pick up option and after you select have a disk the navigate to win64 folder in the realtek mod and you select HDXRT4.inf try like that


 THX will try that. 
While installing Dolby tuning and profile which driver should I choose ? DHT?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

nowskowski said:


> THX will try that.
> While installing Dolby tuning and profile which driver should I choose ? DHT?


you choise test debug dht test debug or dht release but finally after installing realtek mod you will have dht test debug


----------



## nowskowski (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> you choise test debug dht test debug or dht release but finally after installing realtek mod you will have dht test debug



Worked like a charm 
Now another problem. No Dolby Digital Live 5.1 option (or any other 5.1 source) over S/PDIF.
And maybe you know how to get DTS NEO: PC to work over S/PDIF, I tried to run iw with several mods from this thread but no luck. I didn't add dlls to your mod yet, but I wonder if it will make any difference. Always it seems like its enabled but no effect on playback.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

nowskowski said:


> Worked like a charm
> Now another problem. No Dolby Digital Live 5.1 option (or any other 5.1 source) over S/PDIF.
> And maybe you know how to get DTS NEO: PC to work over S/PDIF, I tried to run iw with several mods from this thread but no luck. I didn't add dlls to your mod yet, but I wonder if it will make any difference. Always it seems like its enabled but no effect on playback.


send me screenshots please of your spdif device and speakers and your sound manager you must to have only dolby digital output that's the same like dolby digital live. In the moment the DTS effects are complicated because they are very old stuff I need to run dtsaudioservice64.exe or dtsu2p service first then it will be possible to get dts neo pc over spdif but post the screenshots that's what I need to fix some things when you are installed all the effects send me your spdif options and in advanced tab and also speakers tab do not add the ddls just see in the advanced tab of your spdif. If you dont have dolby digital output tell me to make an changes in the inf of the driver thank you


----------



## nowskowski (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> send me screenshots please of your spdif device and speakers and your sound manager you must to have only dolby digital output that's the same like dolby digital live. In the moment the DTS effects are complicated because they are very old stuff I need to run dtsaudioservice64.exe or dtsu2p service first then it will be possible to get dts neo pc over spdif but post the screenshots that's what I need to fix some things when you are installed all the effects send me your spdif options and in advanced tab and also speakers tab do not add the ddls just see in the advanced tab of your spdif



My unit is Lenovo Y50-70. Windows 10 Pro 1607
I wanted to go back to stock Lenovo drivers (they are Dolby Live 5.1 with dolby digital plus), but now it doesn't install Dolby. It's like it installs Dolby Plugin, I can choose Dolby Digital Live for S/PDIF, and enable Dolby Digital Plus in options but there is no Dolby Digital Apllication. In drivers folder I found folder "PCEE4" with DolbyAdvancedAudio (never used it), DolbyHomeTheater (Cant install, getting error saing DHT can'y be install) and folder "DS1" with DolbyDigitalPlusAA and DolbyDigitalPlusHT. I install DolbyDigitalPlusHT but cant get it run on internal speakers / headphones (it not responds to the signal, in application equalizer doesn't move if you know what I mean, It worked before I started to mess around with drivers) with S/PDIF iw works OK.

Whole point of messing with drivers was to get DTS NEO, I do't like Dolby Pro Logic II which I get with stock drivers.
Full install process of your mod, no dlls added.
1. Unistalled realtek drivers and all plugins, rebooted, run ccleaner registry clean to tidy up
2. CMD Commands and boot with DISABLE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT (ain't able to install dolby without doin dis)
3. DTPC, choose DTH Rel.
4. Reboot
5. Device manager > sound video game controllers > Updating "Dolby Home Theater v4 - Realtek HD Audio", Reboot
6. On startup Error about incorrect version of dolby audio "Current version of dolby audio is 7.2.8000.17 applications needs version 7.2.7.000.4. Please reinstall"
7. Installing other plugins: DolbyDgitalPlusHT.msi,dax2_api_release_x64.msi, UpdateDax2Db, dax2_app_release_x64.msi, SRSUIAPO, Audio By Harman
8. While installing SRSUIAPO error: "This model is not supported. SRS Audio enhancement may not operate correctly for this device. The default settings will be installed."
9. Reboot and still getting error.
10. No SRS or any other plugins in Realtek Application
11. All dolby plugins work. Effect is great but no 5.1 output.

Screenshots:


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

nowskowski said:


> My unit is Lenovo Y50-70. Windows 10 Pro 1607
> I wanted to go back to stock Lenovo drivers (they are Dolby Live 5.1 with dolby digital plus), but now it doesn't install Dolby. It's like it installs Dolby Plugin, I can choose Dolby Digital Live for S/PDIF, and enable Dolby Digital Plus in options but there is no Dolby Digital Apllication. In drivers folder I found folder "PCEE4" with DolbyAdvancedAudio (never used it), DolbyHomeTheater (Cant install, getting error saing DHT can'y be install) and folder "DS1" with DolbyDigitalPlusAA and DolbyDigitalPlusHT. I install DolbyDigitalPlusHT but cant get it run on internal speakers / headphones (it not responds to the signal, in application equalizer doesn't move if you know what I mean, It worked before I started to mess around with drivers) with S/PDIF iw works OK.
> 
> Full install process of your mod, no dlls added.
> ...


look are you installed another mods before? that's very important look et the system32 drivers folder for rthdaud.dat and delete it to bring srs audio enchancements dont replace rltkapo64.dll with modified one in folder dax2 you have all the needs for dolby audio x2 for is working all but I have not SPDIF device so I will make an happen to get dolby digital output like this https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/ because you have 3 tabs of dolby you must have only two tabs dolby and one tab dolby audio. Dont use pcee4 folder use dolby Tuning and profile creator in folder extras just select also install content assets


----------



## nowskowski (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> look are you installed another mods before? that's very important look et the system32 drivers folder for rthdaud.dat and delete it to bring srs audio enchancements dont replace rltkapo64.dll with modified one in folder dax2 you have all the needs for dolby audio x2 for is working all but I have not SPDIF device so I will make an happen to get dolby digital output like this https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/ because you have 3 tabs of dolby you must have only two tabs dolby and one tab dolby audio. Dont use pcee4 folder use dolby Tuning and profile creator in folder extras just select also install content assets



I tried other mods but every time i performed full cleanup with revo unistaller and ccleaner so there are no leftover files. No rthdaud.dat in system32. or system32/drivers. I didn't repleace any dll.
I installed everything from dax2 folder as you mentioned in instruction. No way for me to get it like on your screenshots.I didnt install anything from pcee4 folder in your mod. Also installing "tuning and ..." a choose to install a those aditional options
Any idea how to reinstall stock drivers to fully work with spdif and internal speakers?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

now when you dont have uninstall realtek audio driver first use programs and features then wait for Microsoft default driver is loading


nowskowski said:


> I tried other mods but every time i performed full cleanup with revo unistaller and ccleaner so there are no leftover files. No rthdaud.dat in system32. or system32/drivers. I didn't repleace any dll.
> I installed everything from dax2 folder as you mentioned in instruction. No way for me to get it like on your screenshots.
> Any idea how to reinstall stock drivers to fully work with spdif and internal speakers?


now uninstall all audio drivers and all mods uninstall with programs and features firstly then when the Microsoft driver is loading after restart your computer first go into device manager and uninstall all drivers for sound video and game controllers then after second restart do the same thing in the instruction run first Dolby tuning and profile creator install content assets and after that do not restart the computer install the driver mod directly in folder extras it has an reg file called A2-V4.reg run that thing to get dolby home theatre v4 to replace dolby advanced audio v2 install only dolbydigitalplusHT from ds1 install srs ui also as defaults it give this message sometimes but it work after that you restart your computer and you will see I think that it will be good all and dont replace rltkapo64.dll with modified one I dot pushed this in the guide also one thing you computer maybe has a support for some of these plugins if your computer supported one or two of these plugins I hope that all will work ok ... Uninstall all and install fist dolby tuning and profile creator like dht release or test debug after that send me screenshots

So SRS Premium Sound for speakers and Dolby Digital Output via SPDIF And HDMI with Dolby Home theatre v4 and Dolby Digital plus for some machines are now Fixed just Use The Second Archive I will delete the first thank you all and please send me screenshots


----------



## nowskowski (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> now when you dont have uninstall realtek audio driver first use programs and features then wait for Microsoft default driver is loading
> 
> after restart your computer first go into device manager and uninstall all drivers for sound video and game controllers then after second restart do the same thing (...)



So I'm supposed to restart -> uninstall driver with manager -> restart -> unistall driver with manager for the second time ? or just uninstall with manager -> restart -> install Dolby tuning and profile creator.

Is it fine if I try to do this with your new archive ?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

nowskowski said:


> So I'm supposed to restart -> uninstall driver with manager -> restart -> unistall driver with manager for the second time ? or just uninstall with manager -> restart -> install Dolby tuning and profile creator.
> 
> Is it fine if I try to do this with your new archive ?


i think yes only I dont know what exactly effects supported your computer I am very Astonished because you have two tabs of dolby audio so uninstall the diver then restart the computer after restart install dolby tuning and profile creator after installing it dont restart install directly realtek mod after installation dont restart run A2-V4.reg in the folder extras but first install all the plugins the run this reg key restart and you are done uninstall all the driver in sound video and game controllers realtek hd audio, realtek digital output , hdmi device also


----------



## nowskowski (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> i think yes only I dont know what exactly effects supported your computer I am very Astonished because you have two tabs of dolby audio so uninstall the diver then restart the computer after restart install dolby tuning and profile creator after installing it dont restart install directly realtek mod after installation dont restart run A2-V4.reg in the folder extras but first install all the plugins the run this reg key restart and you are done uninstall all the driver in sound video and game controllers realtek hd audio, realtek digital output , hdmi device also



Ok I did all steps with your new archive.
1. SPDIF works great, there is 5.1 output and stereo to surround upmix with Dolby Home Theater v4. But it is extremly center channel driven, (thats why I wanted to install DTS NEO) any idea how to spread sound more on other channels?
2. Still getting an error about incorrect version of Dolby on system startup.
3. No srs and other plugins in realtek application (there was a rthdaud.dat file in system32 folder, but deleting it didn't help)
4. On Speakers there stil are to many Dolby digital tabs. It runs Dolby Audio twice and provides an extreme overlay of sound. Sounds really bad.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

that's why I dont understand when you delete rthdaud.dat after you installed the driver or before that's important


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

nowskowski said:


> Ok I did all steps with your new archive.
> 1. SPDIF works great, there is 5.1 output and stereo to surround upmix with Dolby Home Theater v4. But it is extremly center channel driven, (thats why I wanted to install DTS NEO) any idea how to spread sound more on other channels?
> 2. Still getting an error about incorrect version of Dolby on system startup.
> 3. No srs and other plugins in realtek application (there was a rthdaud.dat file in system32 folder, but deleting it didn't help)
> 4. On Speakers there stil are to many Dolby digital tabs. It runs Dolby Audio twice and provides an extreme overlay of sound. Sounds really bad.


rthdaud.dat is an modification of an Korean man is calling Lynn this modificated rthdaud.dat stoped all the effects in sound manager enchancements and also srs premium sound delete this first and after that install the driver mod it will be ok because rthdaud.dat give one more dolby audio x2 with another version there is a problem delete this first and after that install realtek driver mod I think that you are gated wrong mod before this mod by lynn with dolby audio x2 is really bad idea And the sound is become good when you have srs premium sound enabled to corrige srs 3d space level also if you installed stock drivers it will be the same problem because of this rthdaud.dat. to Spread the sound more beautiful select dolby digital plus to music and dolby home theatre v4 to movie just search for rthdaud.dat in windows folder because maybe is not only in the drivers folder


----------



## nowskowski (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> rthdaud.dat is an modification of an Korean man is calling Lynn this modificated rthdaud.dat stoped all the effects in sound manager enchancements and also srs premium sound delete this first and after that install the driver mod it will be ok because rthdaud.dat give one more dolby audio x2 with another version there is a problem delete this first and after that install realtek driver mod I think that you are gated wrong mod before this mod by lynn with dolby audio x2 is really bad idea And the sound is become good when you have srs premium sound enabled to corrige srs 3d space level also if you installed stock drivers it will be the same problem because of this rthdaud.dat. to Spread the sound more beautiful select dolby digital plus to music and dolby home theatre v4 to movie



Ok so I'm trying again . I have wierd problem. After deleting a Microsoft sound driver, I restart and it automatically installs my stock Realtetek driver. I checked now if it created another copy of rthdaud.dat but there is no other copy. Now I'm deleting new realtek driver, rebooting, deleti microsoft driver and trying to install your mod once again.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

nowskowski said:


> Ok so I'm trying again . I have wierd problem. After deleting a Microsoft sound driver, I restart and it automatically installs my stock Realtetek driver. I checked now if it created another copy of rthdaud.dat but there is no other copy. Now I'm deleting new realtek driver, rebooting, deleti microsoft driver and trying to install your mod once again.


whats happen finally?


----------



## nowskowski (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> please send me screenshots thank you that you have is a serious problem for that reason I have make my realtek mod myself its a lot of work I will never ever install creative sound blaster because sound blaster also stop any enchancements I will never install mods who I dont know is serious or not one time I installed one mod and after that I need to preinstall windows that's the problem I dont understand people who make some mods to help people but they dont help that's the problem



Thank you very much for your help.
I already know what's causing the problem. Lenovo designed the hardware to automatically install their Realtek driver version. When I remove the sound driver, your mod and the official Lenovo driver are installed at the same time. Therefore, I have duplicate Dolby bookmarks on speakers and I do not have the srs plugins in Realtek. I have come to the solution of this error that appears on startup system. When I reinstall "DolbyDigitalPlusHT" from your package the error stops appearing. This means that the system installs another driver over your mod.

Once again, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

nowskowski said:


> Thank you very much for your help.
> I already know what's causing the problem. Lenovo designed the hardware to automatically install their Realtek driver version. When I remove the sound driver, your mod and the official Lenovo driver are installed at the same time. Therefore, I have duplicate Dolby bookmarks on speakers and I do not have the srs plugins in Realtek. I have come to the solution of this error that appears on startup system. When I reinstall "DolbyDigitalPlusHT" from your package the error stops appearing. This means that the system installs another driver over your mod.
> 
> Once again, thank you very much for your help.


wait stop your internet connection when uninstall the driver and install the realtek mod then turn on internet connection and its done this driver its too new and when you stop internet connection and install the mod I think that it will work my driver version is 6.0.1.8090


----------



## nowskowski (May 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> wait stop your internet connection when uninstall the driver and install the realtek mod then turn on internet connection and its done this driver its too new and when you stop internet connection and install the mod I think that it will work my driver version is 6.0.1.8090



I've already tried. It did not help. I think this is due to the fact that I have to install your mod via device manager and not via setup.exe. But when I use setup.exe, I receive the error "-0001" (when I get an message about creating InstallShield). I do not know if the installation of .exe will change anything but it is the only thing that comes to mind.

Thank you very much. It's actually incredible that you spend so much time helping me.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 2, 2017)

nowskowski said:


> I've already tried. It did not help. I think this is due to the fact that I have to install your mod via device manager and not via setup.exe. But when I use setup.exe, I receive the error "-0001" (when I get an message about creating InstallShield). I do not know if the installation of .exe will change anything but it is the only thing that comes to mind.
> 
> Thank you very much. It's actually incredible that you spend so much time helping me.


just I dont know why you receive this error -0001 not only you receive this error many thanks to you because you help me with your screenshots to fix dolby digital output via spdif because I dont have spdif to test I just tried to push an other parameters for dolby digital output and finaly its done now windows 10 creators update can make me an café to drink because finally I just bringed back dolby digital output thank you man So I just upload an archive with the same driver that the setup launch error -0001 maybe is fixed


----------



## edumariano (May 3, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> just I dont know why you receive this error -0001 not only you receive this error many thanks to you because you help me with your screenshots to fix dolby digital output via spdif because I dont have spdif to test I just tried to push an other parameters for dolby digital output and finaly its done now windows 10 creators update can make me an café to drink because finally I just bringed back dolby digital output thank you man So I just upload an archive with the same driver that the setup launch error -0001 maybe is fixed



I was getting this error too.
It`s because the Vendor was not found on the .inf file. In my case (Asus Maximus Ranger with SupremeFX (HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0071&SUBSYS_38420972). I add this entry to .inf and the setup concluded sucessfully.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 3, 2017)

edumariano said:


> I was getting this error too.
> It`s because the Vendor was not found on the .inf file. In my case (Asus Maximus Ranger with SupremeFX (HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0071&SUBSYS_38420972). I add this entry to .inf and the setup concluded sucessfully.


ok but go in my tread please its specially for this https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/page-2 Now its done just download it from my link and rename it to HDXRT4 please when you are finished send me screenshots in my tread thank you very much for your participation you will have also and supremefx that's great combination So its working for you all plugins and Dolby out also


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 3, 2017)

Hello everybody! 
Can someone make an SRS, DTS (UltraPC Surrround Sensation/Connect/Interactive), Sonic Focus (not SF3) and Dolby mod making?
Would really appreciate it. 
thanx in advance


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 3, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Hello everybody!
> Can someone make an SRS, DTS (UltraPC Surrround Sensation/Connect/Interactive), Sonic Focus (not SF3) and Dolby mod making?
> Would really appreciate it.
> thanx in advance


Sorry man its impossible to push dts effects to work because of so much things to deal with.
1. I cant push dtsaudioservice64.exe that's the first important thing it get error - Error 1053: "The service did not respond in a timely fashion" when attempting to start, stop or pause a service. I think because its very old for windows 10.
2. sonic focus is the same there are two sonic focus one is by analog devices and second is by Virage Logic (its impossible to render LFX) I think to old for windows 10 also
3. my mod is full dolby mod just tell me your device ID and I will add this to the inf you will get srs dolby audio x2 dolby home theatre v4 dolby digital plus and Harman also dolby digital output via SPDIF.
4. For dts is possible but very difficult for now is to push DTS Studio Sound (also an effect for 5.1 configuration not the same like SRS)
5. in fact If i can start dtsaudioservice64.exe or dtsu2p service  I will push dts surround sensation with dts connect interactive in my next build of the driver Thank you


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 3, 2017)

Thanx for your answer 

It's a bit odd for Microsoft that dtsaudioservice64.exe makes an error for win 10 
idk when or what they can fix it

It's interesting that Sonic Focus is twice things there, I don't know that. thx for the info 

I will tell my device ID after I buy this week an S/PDIF HDMI laptop (I have another one, but it's sadly that is in win 7).
I think they will make the same error (-0001) in win 10, but we will see. 

But I have a question: Is DTS Studio Sound fully working in your mod?

I tried 1-2 programs with normal Realtek audio driver+ DTS Studio Sound (from station-drivers.com), but none of them reacted in my clicks and doesn't working either.  It's just like freezing up the PC 

You're welcome for your next making mod, hopefully it will better, as this that you maked for win 10. 

P.S: Please send me a PM how to making a mod, i've tried in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT or in the .inf's or whatever, but no luck.
And how much time you costs making this?

Thanx again!


----------



## Jgr9 (May 3, 2017)

The simpler Dolby/DTS mod (on pg 37) for Realtek Optical is working again in Insider builds.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 3, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Thanx for your answer
> 
> It's a bit odd for Microsoft that dtsaudioservice64.exe makes an error for win 10
> idk when or what they can fix it
> ...


its just because I must to add your device ID into the inf. I hope that if I add your device you will never get this error. For DTS Studio Sound in the moment is an project I hope that it will work in the next build I hope soon


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 3, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> its just because I must to add your device ID into the inf. I hope that if I add your device you will never get this error


okay, maybe in Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 3, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> okay, maybe in Saturday or Sunday


All DTS effects are little bit more complicated.
Very soon I will make an different packages of my driver mod one for Lenovo one Toshiba one for all others


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 3, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> All DTS effects are little bit more complicated.
> Very soon I will make an different packages of my driver mod one for Lenovo one Toshiba one for all others


Can you make also for Asus and or for Acer?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 3, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Can you make also for Asus and or for Acer?


yes I will try to add all existing chips tomorrow when I wake up I will start to make this think


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 3, 2017)

And for an example see Gamespirit's mod, that was really cool, they had SRS, Sonic Focus, Dolby and DTS (UltraPC, Symmetry, Boost and Connect)


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 3, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> And for an example see Gamespirit's mod, that was really cool, they had SRS, Sonic Focus, Dolby and DTS (UltraPC, Symmetry, Boost and Connect)


yes but gamespirit mod is windows 7 based not windows 10 and it never have dolby digital output via SPDIF, also in windows 10 you not have sound enchancements tab like effects tab and room correction also enchancements tab are disabled by default so I think that is bad idea to install this mod in windows 10. Also you can see in gamespirit mod that you cannot switch the frequency and speaker chanel configuration only stereo 24bit 48000hz is possible


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 3, 2017)

aye, good point 
I had installed an my old emachines laptop in win 10 (does not have S/PDIF either HDMI) and they worked a bit, and also like a mod a-la Gamespirit (that was by cmhdream) and only SRS worked.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 3, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> aye, good point
> I had installed an my old emachines laptop in win 10 (does not have S/PDIF either HDMI) and they worked a bit, and also like a mod a-la Gamespirit (that was by cmhdream) and only SRS worked.


My mod is just for bring dolby digital output via spdif in windows 10 all other effects like srs dolby audio x2 Harman dolby digital plus also that I have pushed are luxury things here in the last screenshot you can see https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/page-2


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 3, 2017)

Yeah, that's many Dolby's out there 

I have a Logitech Z-906 and hopefully that will decodes your mod, I will tell in the next 3-4 days


----------



## Daytrader (May 3, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> My mod is just for bring dolby digital output via spdif in windows 10 all other effects like srs dolby audio x2 Harman dolby digital plus also that I have pushed are luxury things here in the last screenshot you can see https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/page-2


So your spidf/optical mod, works on the windows creators update that is not working for anyone ?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 3, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Yeah, that's many Dolby's out there
> 
> I have a Logitech Z-906 and hopefully that will decodes your mod, I will tell in the next 3-4 days


super my friend you can also post an screenshots when you installed the driver mod


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 3, 2017)

Daytrader said:


> So your spidf/optical mod, works on the windows creators update that is not working for anyone ?


just tell me your device id I will put it into the inf file and when you installed the driver you can also post your screenshots that's what I want just screenshots if you have windows creators update


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 3, 2017)

@edumariano is this driver working for you?


----------



## erpguy53 (May 5, 2017)

nowskowski said:


> My unit is Lenovo Y50-70. Windows 10 Pro 1607
> I wanted to go back to stock Lenovo drivers (they are Dolby Live 5.1 with dolby digital plus), but now it doesn't install Dolby. It's like it installs Dolby Plugin, I can choose Dolby Digital Live for S/PDIF, and enable Dolby Digital Plus in options but there is no Dolby Digital Apllication. In drivers folder I found folder "PCEE4" with DolbyAdvancedAudio (never used it), DolbyHomeTheater (Cant install, getting error saing DHT can'y be install) and folder "DS1" with DolbyDigitalPlusAA and DolbyDigitalPlusHT. I install DolbyDigitalPlusHT but cant get it run on internal speakers / headphones (it not responds to the signal, in application equalizer doesn't move if you know what I mean, It worked before I started to mess around with drivers) with S/PDIF iw works OK.
> 
> Whole point of messing with drivers was to get DTS NEO, I do't like Dolby Pro Logic II which I get with stock drivers.
> ...



Inspect this registry key in RegEdit:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby\PCEE4\StaticKeys*
It should have {8A92D74F-1332-43f6-AB72-01C0E37F1CF0},0 with a DWORD value of *3ff* in hex (1023 in dec.) for Dolby Home Theater V4 or *21f* in hex (543 in dec.) for Dolby Advanced Audio V2
I know when I installed gamespirit's modded realtek drivers, the INF file inputs the value to 3FF but the driver hardcode changes it to 21F afterwards so I had to edit the Registry afterwards to make the proper change.

If I wanted to enable or force usage of Dolby Digital Plus (DS1) - I think of it as "Dolby V5", I'd go to this registry key in RegEdit:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Dolby\DolbyDigitalPlus\StaticKeys*
I also add the {8A92D74F-1332-43f6-AB72-01C0E37F1CF0},0 variable with a DWORD value of *3ff* in hex for Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater; *21f* in hex for Dolby Digital Plus Advanced Audio.



Dj Urko said:


> 2. sonic focus is the same there are two sonic focus one is by analog devices and second is by Virage Logic (its impossible to render LFX) I think to old for windows 10 also



forget about sonic focus.  the company & its successors that made sonic focus and sonic studio have gone out of business several years ago.  plus VERY FEW realtek chips actually support it.  The ASUS K43SJ laptop was the only one I know that used an old realtek audio chipset with sonic focus.  the sonic stuff got replaced by Waves MaxxAudio, which was far better than sonic.


----------



## jamam (May 5, 2017)

@Dj Urko can i use yor modified driver for my desktop pc DELL Optiplex 5040 with wave maxxaudio ( 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806BA&REV_1000 )


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

jamam said:


> @Dj Urko can i use yor modified driver for my desktop pc DELL Optiplex 5040 with wave maxxaudio (
> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0255&SUBSYS_102806BA&REV_1000 )


yes I will add this into the inf file wait and can you post your screenshots here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/ Thank you. Now just download your inf file that I have uploaded in my link for you rename it to HDXRT4 only and replace this in folder Win64 then install the Driver mod


----------



## itachimendes (May 5, 2017)

@djurko yu have Dolby atmos "api" ??

I want this dolby


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> @djurko yu have Dolby atmos "api" ??
> 
> I want this dolby


that's the problem we need to find this api from someone who have Lenovo legion y720 notebook


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 5, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> that's the problem we need to find this api from someone who have Lenovo legion y720 notebook


Everyone wants this dolby


----------



## itachimendes (May 5, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Everyone wants this dolby



You can download the "dolby atmos for home theater" in the store. But I do not have internet at home


----------



## jamam (May 6, 2017)

@Dj Urko thanks for mod realtek audio working fine but problem is no bass sound and mic detection , front panel have universal jack with headphone and mic but only headphone is working no mic and also there is no setting in realtek control panel for mic no icon ,i have stereo analog out harman dolby digital  dolby x2 srs  working fine . harman audio virtual surround cant enable 
may be coz of wave maxxaudio , i think realtek audio chip only for wave sound im not sure ,,sorry for my bad english....................thanks


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 6, 2017)

@Dj Urko
Today I've been a shop and I not decided what a laptop a bought, there are so many, so pushed forward to Monday and I had not enough time to buying 
But in Monday will test your mod, I promise


----------



## gwx1987 (May 6, 2017)

@Dj Urko Does Win 7 x64 running Realtek ALC269?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 6, 2017)

Guys, New Link, *"FIXED"*:
http://www55.zippyshare.com/v/kXqOEtYd/file.html

1º - *UNINSTALL YOUR REALTEK DRIVER (DISABLE YOUR ANTIVIRUS BEFORE INSTALLATION)*
2º - *ENABLE TEST MODE (bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON)*
3º - *RESTART THE COMPUTER*
4º - *INSTALL THE REALTEK MODDED DRIVER (NO RESTART)*
5º - *INSTALL THE SOUND BLASTER XFI MB5 (ver 1.00.19) (NO RESTART)*
6º - *OPEN DIRECTORY "%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock" and execute KGAGen.exe (DISABLE YOUR ANTIVIRUS BEFORE EXECUTE THIS FILE)*
7º - *RESTART COMPUTER AND ENJOY THE FEATURES OF SOUND BLASTER.*

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/capture-jpg.87587/
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/capture2-jpg.87588/
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/capture3-jpg.87589/


----------



## Jgr9 (May 6, 2017)

You really should warn that the anti-cheat for some games (BattlEye) won't allow Test Mode.

Pg. 37 method works on insider build, no test mode required (but the registry edit might break the Netflix windows app).


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 7, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> You really should warn that the anti-cheat for some games (BattlEye) won't allow Test Mode.
> 
> Pg. 37 method works on insider build, no test mode required (but the registry edit might break the Netflix windows app).


Test Mode is for driver installation only. After the process is done, disable again using "*cmd / k bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF*", restart the computer and you're done.


----------



## TrancëJay (May 7, 2017)

Hey Guys, 

what is the lastest Working Windows Build? Is it 15063?

Anyone know if it is working on 16188?


----------



## Jgr9 (May 7, 2017)

You sure about that?  Because in the old method (closer to OP/M1), I thought the driver mod would stop working once you turned Test Mode back off.

It's working in 16184 (which... I think was the first released build that it worked again?)


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 7, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> You sure about that?  Because in the old method (closer to OP/M1), I thought the driver mod would stop working once you turned Test Mode back off.
> 
> It's working in 16184 (which... I think was the first released build that it worked again?)


Yes. Even if you disable Test Mode, it continues to run normally.
Yes.
If it worked, please post the result.

I'm using Windows 10 version 1703


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

Hi Guys I want to tell you that my driver mod have not Support for windows 10 build 16188 I have this build now I dont know what changes Microsoft are made so its not possible to fix that in every build of Microsoft it get error during playing the song from groove music player and audio dropout (no signal) so I think that on build 16184 is working but in newer builds I dont know so Dont install This driver on build 16188


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 7, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Hi Guys I want to tell you that my driver mod have not Support for windows 10 build 16188 I have this build now I dont know what changes Microsoft are made so its not possible to fix that in every build of Microsoft it get error during playing the song from groove music player and audio dropout (no signal) so I think that on build 16184 is working but in newer builds I dont know so Dont install This driver on build 16188


Works it with build 10586?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Works it with build 10586?


go in my thread and see the last page https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/page-3


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

jamam said:


> @Dj Urko thanks for mod realtek audio working fine but problem is no bass sound and mic detection , front panel have universal jack with headphone and mic but only headphone is working no mic and also there is no setting in realtek control panel for mic no icon ,i have stereo analog out harman dolby digital  dolby x2 srs  working fine . harman audio virtual surround cant enable
> may be coz of wave maxxaudio , i think realtek audio chip only for wave sound im not sure ,,sorry for my bad english....................thanks
> View attachment 87550


All its good but this problem that you have is because of maxxaudio really and I cant fix it in the moment thank you you have also second mic and second headphones but what kind of windows version have you?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 7, 2017)

@Dj Urko 
How's your new Dolby/DTS mod about that you last week mentioned?
Is it in progress?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 7, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Dj Urko
> How's your new Dolby/DTS mod about that you last week mentioned?
> Is it in progress?


yes it is in the progress


----------



## itachimendes (May 7, 2017)

@Alan Finote  Work great

Windows 10 Pro insider 16184


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 7, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> @Alan Finote  Work great
> 
> Windows 10 Pro insider 16184View attachment 87630 View attachment 87631 View attachment 87632 View attachment 87633


Thank you very much. My intention was just to help. Enjoy it.


----------



## byu1 (May 7, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Guys, New Link, *"FIXED"*:
> http://www55.zippyshare.com/v/kXqOEtYd/file.html
> 
> 1º - *UNINSTALL YOUR REALTEK DRIVER (DISABLE YOUR ANTIVIRUS BEFORE INSTALLATION)*
> ...



The realtek modded driver include DTS and dolby digital live?


----------



## byu1 (May 7, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> Everyone wants this dolby



can't wait to see dobly atoms working.


----------



## infrared (May 8, 2017)

byu1 said:


> The realtek modded driver include DTS and dolby digital live?


Yep


----------



## jamam (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> All its good but this problem that you have is because of maxxaudio really and I cant fix it in the moment thank you you have also second mic and second headphones but what kind of windows version have you?


im using latest build windows 10 1703 (16184) headphone is UAJ universal audio jack , just like mobile haedphone jack audio mic together . pc is desktop dell optiplex 5040 , audio out rare panel and front UAJ audio and mic same port .
with your mod driver no bass sound and no mic option .


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

jamam said:


> im using latest build windows 10 1703 (16184) headphone is UAJ universal audio jack , just like mobile haedphone jack audio mic together . pc is desktop dell optiplex 5040 , audio out rare panel and front UAJ audio and mic same port .
> with your mod driver no bass sound and no mic option .


I have fixed some bugs in my new update of this driver but is for build 16188 I need to add your device again thank you if you want update your win to build 16188 or see https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/page-3 post 70 I think


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> I have fixed some bugs in my new update of this driver but is for build 16188 I need to add your device again thank you if you want update your win to build 16188 or see https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/page-3 post 70 I think


I have fixed the problem with the bass but I dont know exactly what is your problem with jack connectors


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

byu1 said:


> The realtek modded driver include DTS and dolby digital live?


No. But I'll try to make another package with these available options and post it later.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

@Dj Urko You can do a version of this package, but only Dolby Digital Plus, please. I did not get it here. My good deed was only with Sound Blaster.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 8, 2017)

@Alan Finote
Can do you make up a mod for win 10 a-la full Gamespirit?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> @Dj Urko You can do a version of this package, but only Dolby Digital Plus, please. I did not get it here. My good deed was only with Sound Blaster.


So dolby digital plus is only plugin you will not get dolby digital output you will get dolby digital output only if dolby home theatre v4 is present but no problem I can provide you only ddp via speakers and dht&dpp via spdif and HDMI thank you Alan my mod is also creative mod I think that you can install saund blaster without any problems


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

@Alan Finote can you look in my thread en page 1 post 23 and what do you think I will upload this in my link can you try to make this happen please thank you and what do you think about dts studio sound is the same architecture like srs but different thank you


----------



## DreiPixel (May 8, 2017)

so if i unterstand it right: you need to keep test mode enabled or you cant use dts and the other stuff right?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

DreiPixel said:


> so if i unterstand it right: you need to keep test mode enabled or you cant use dts and the other stuff right?


keep test mode only for installation after installation you can disable test mode no problem


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @Alan Finote can you look in my thread en page 1 post 23 and what do you think I will upload this in my link can you try to make this happen please thank you and what do you think about dts studio sound is the same architecture like srs but different thank you



As well. Did you mean integrate these files into the package (ex: presets_103c2a6d.xml) ?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> As well. Did you mean integrate these files into the package (ex: presets_103c2a6d.xml) ?


yes but I need these files


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> yes but I need these files



Only those files or the entire package already integrated with them for installation?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Only those files or the entire package already integrated with them for installation?


I need to find from somewhere these xmls because I cant extract this file 7zip say me that is not the archve and it give me error during extract so can you try to find or extract this file that I upload for you in my link I dont know what is the name of this file is just 0.file but what file I dont know


----------



## DreiPixel (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> keep test mode only for installation after installation you can disable test mode no problem


ah ok . other question: what Driver should i download here. im kinda lost right now since there a multiple stuff that is supposed to work. im using win 10 Build 15063 (cannot activate inside build. the button is greyed out for some reason.)


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> I need to find from somewhere these xmls because I cant extract this file 7zip say me that is not the archve and it give me error during extract so can you try to find or extract this file that I upload for you in my link I dont know what is the name of this file is just 0.file but what file I dont know


http://www54.zippyshare.com/v/L6LGNcCq/file.html
Ready.
This is the archives.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> http://www54.zippyshare.com/v/L6LGNcCq/file.html
> Ready.
> This is the archives.


omg wtf is this thank you men much thanks to you are you extracted them form this file that I upload in my link?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

@Dj Urko TIP:
https://www.wincert.net/forum/index.php?/topic/6740-expanded-dirids/

Number ID <=> Directory (INF Driver Install)


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

@Alan Finote  I dont know what exactly xml I must to push it has xml with name rtk also


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @Alan Finote  I dont know what exactly xml I must to push it has xml with name rtk also



Did you mean automate the extraction of these files with the REALTEK driver installation?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Did you mean automate the extraction of these files with the REALTEK driver installation?


I dont know how its possible this just I cant open property page of slprp64.dll that's the problem


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> I dont know how its possible this


YES, IT'S POSSIBLE.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> YES, IT'S POSSIBLE.


and how?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> and how?



Modifying the INF (eg HDXRT4.inf) and including the parameters to automate this copy.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Modifying the INF (eg HDXRT4.inf) and including the parameters to automate this copy.


what parameters exactly? and where and how to register these xml like location


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> and how?



@Dj Urko  Example You create a new folder within the WIN64 directory named DTSAPO and copy the files to this folder. You need to list these files in INF.

[SourceDisksFiles]
*presets_103c2a6d.xml*=222,DTSAPO
*presets_1179fa00.xml*=222,DTSAPO
*presets_1179fa0a.xml*=222.DTSAPO

[DestinationDirs]
*DTSAPO2.PresetFiles.CopyList* = 16419, "SRS Labs\APO"

[*DTSAPO2.PresetFiles.CopyList*]
presets_103c2a6d.xml
presets_1179fa00.xml
presets_1179fa0a.xml

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64]
CopyFiles = *DTSAPO2.PresetFiles.CopyList*

READY.

*THIS IS EXAMPLE*


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> @Dj Urko  Example You create a new folder within the WIN64 directory named DTSAPO and copy the files to this folder. You need to list these files in INF.
> 
> [SourceDisksFiles]
> *presets_103c2a6d.xml*=222,DTSAPO
> ...


so wtf is this 
HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2",0x00000000,%16419%\SRS Labs\APO\slconfig.xml    ;; DTS preset file
HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},4",0x00010001,0x100    ;; SRS APO 3 on Realtek this is in the sysfx.addreg


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> so wtf is this
> HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2",0x00000000,%16419%\SRS Labs\APO\slconfig.xml    ;; DTS preset file
> HKR,"EP\\0","{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},4",0x00010001,0x100    ;; SRS APO 3 on Realtek this is in the sysfx.addreg



[SourceDisksFiles]
*presets_103c2a6d.xml*=222,DTSAPO
*presets_1179fa00.xml*=222,DTSAPO
*presets_1179fa0a.xml*=222.DTSAPO
*slconfig.xml*=222,DTSAPO

[DestinationDirs]
*DTSAPO2.PresetFiles.CopyList* = 16419, "SRS Labs\APO"

[*DTSAPO2.PresetFiles.CopyList*]
presets_103c2a6d.xml
presets_1179fa00.xml
presets_1179fa0a.xml
slconfig.xml

[IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64]
CopyFiles = *DTSAPO2.PresetFiles.CopyList*

READY.
Look at the slconfig.xml on.
It also goes to the directory automatically


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 8, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> [SourceDisksFiles]
> *presets_103c2a6d.xml*=222,DTSAPO
> *presets_1179fa00.xml*=222,DTSAPO
> *presets_1179fa0a.xml*=222.DTSAPO
> ...


so I think with these parametters that I show you only one xml I can push


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 8, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> so I think with these parametters that I show you only one xml I can push


YES.
How many you want.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 9, 2017)

@Dj Urko

I've got this error.
What's the next steps?
My build is 14393


----------



## kios (May 9, 2017)

289/5000
Hi, I have windows 10 1607, alc892 audio 5.1 optic, connected to deco 5.1 no dts, only ddl, realtek diver 2.81 modified, to work the optical output 5.1 in windows 10 creators update, what drivers should I use, alan finote? Dj urko? Please a help i'm rather lost, thanks


----------



## itachimendes (May 9, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Dj Urko
> 
> I've got this error.
> What's the next steps?
> My build is 14393




@Jimmy9303 You must turn on "Test Mod"

bcdedit -set testsigning on

After yu install, turn off "bcdedit -set testsigning off"


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Dj Urko
> 
> I've got this error.
> What's the next steps?
> My build is 14393


@Jimmy9303  are you enable test mode are you reading well disabling.docx? or maybe your device id does not exist intro the inf just tell me your device id thank you


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 9, 2017)

These are my device ID's:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660&SUBSYS_10431633&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660&SUBSYS_10431633

I hope that the mod will work in my computer with the build 14393


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

@Jimmy9303 your device is already integrated man just download my package from my link for build 14393 windows 10 enable test mode and install it that's it in folder extras you have disabling.docx and final guide in  my thread thank you


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 9, 2017)

You're welcome and thanx for this mod


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 9, 2017)

Works all fine, it was worth to buying a "new" old laptop to hear the effects. 
SRSUIAPO was unnecessary, the rest is the best!


----------



## MOV (May 9, 2017)

Hi all,

Does anyone have Dolby-unlocked drivers working for *ALC1150*? I have a Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3 (http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z170X-Gaming-3-rev-10#sp) with the ALC1150 codec and S/PDIF out to a Yamaha receiver and 5.1 speakers. Using Windows 10 Home.

I had unlocked Realtek drivers working perfectly on my old system (ALC889A codec, also in Windows 10) and the setup with optical out worked flawlessly. I recently upgraded/rebuilt to the Gaming-3 and now I can't get 5.1 with the new ALC1150 codec.

I have scoured the internet, read through countless pages of this 77-page thread, tried dozens of download packages (from here and from some fairly unsavory black-market sites ), and even tried patching my own drivers -- using the official Gigabyte drivers and applying Pihto's unlocker patch (version A1, dated April 22, 2015)... but zero luck. I cannot get Dolby to work on my optical out. I can get the Dolby tab unlocked, and both DTS and Digital Live to show up under the default format -- but when I test I only get a glitchy, half-cut-off 2-channel test sound... and in game it's still just 2 channels. 





Again, this exact same setup worked perfectly with test sounds AND in-game on ALC889A.

Am I missing something? Or is this just not possible? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Fallout and Hitman just aren't the same without surround sound.  Thanks!


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Works all fine, it was worth to buying a "new" old laptop to hear the effects.
> SRSUIAPO was unnecessary, the rest is the best!


and your hdmi it has support for dolby digital? can you look and send some screenshots thank you for your participation please send a screenshots in my thread


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 9, 2017)

No SRS  in the output or is just mine laptop?
That's a bit worry :S
Can you fix it in your next mod?


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> No SRS  in the output or is just mine laptop?
> That's a bit worry :S
> Can you fix it in your next mod?


you have no srs via hdmi only dolby home theatre v4 and dolby digital plus affects your HDMI I constructed this mod like that because you dont need srs because srs is only for stereo mode not for dolby digital


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 9, 2017)

aha, thanks for clarifying


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> aha, thanks for clarifying


no problem just the mod is like that are you get dolby home theatre v4 also are you installed all plugins and dolby tuning and profile creator content assets?


----------



## itachimendes (May 9, 2017)

MOV said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have Dolby-unlocked drivers working for *ALC1150*? I have a Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3 (http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z170X-Gaming-3-rev-10#sp) with the ALC1150 codec and S/PDIF out to a Yamaha receiver and 5.1 speakers. Using Windows 10 Home.
> 
> ...



@MOV what yur build??? 
I make unlocked realtek driver...i think work for you.

But Microsoft broken DDL & DTS in some builds.

Working now in 16184, 16188 insider build or  build 14393


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 9, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> no problem just the mod is like that are you get dolby home theatre v4 also are you installed all plugins and dolby tuning and profile creator content assets?



I like only Dolby Digital Plus with SRS and Dolby Audio 
Would like to see how works DTS Connect/Interactive in your next mod, I really waiting for it.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> I like only Dolby Digital Plus with SRS and Dolby Audio
> Would like to see how works DTS Connect/Interactive in your next mod, I really waiting for it.


I can start to make this mod from now but I need to find someone who can test the driver every time when I change some parameters and send me screenshots because I dont have SPDIF in my computer I just have improvised in this mod or someone can find me this soundcard is coming form msi big bang xpower sound card I dont need the mainboard only the soundcard that's what I want to make the progress with my driver mods thank you


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 9, 2017)

You can here found from what of these in is:

https://www.vinylbylengthsale.com/v...bang-xpower&checkpoints&&significant_low.aspx

I hope I could help


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> You can here found from what of these in is:
> 
> https://www.vinylbylengthsale.com/v...bang-xpower&checkpoints&&significant_low.aspx
> 
> I hope I could help


no its not this this is for RAM only but I need this soundcard specially


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 9, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Dj Urko
> 
> I've got this error.
> What's the next steps?
> My build is 14393



You need to create a folder inside WIN64 and extract the files there


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> You need to create a folder inside WIN64 and extract the files there


what error exactly you want to install my mod? just download now from my link 14393 package and add your device id and install it


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 9, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> what error exactly you want to install my mod?



I'm not home right now


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 9, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> no its not this this is for RAM only but I need this soundcard specially



aha, I think this is only with motherboards, but it's too expensive


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 9, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> what error exactly you want to install my mod? just download now from my link 14393 package and add your device id and install it


But I'll help you anyway


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 9, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> aha, I think this is only with motherboards, but it's too expensive


that's the problem but I also think that its stopped of production because of big bang x-power II series that's the big problem


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 9, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> You need to create a folder inside WIN64 and extract the files there



Thanks, the problem was solved, installed fine, I have screenshots posted, look below


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 10, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> that's the problem but I also think that its stopped of production because of big bang x-power II series that's the big problem



I've never heard of these until you posted it, it's a must have for THX fans


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 10, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> I've never heard of these until you posted it, it's a must have for THX fans


this is only one external realtek based sound card but it also support THX by default


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 10, 2017)

Yeah, it has support Power (ALC 889) and Power II (ALC 892), if I call correctly


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 10, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Yeah, it has support Power (ALC 889) and Power II (ALC 892), if I call correctly


yes it support many things its the best for driver mods also I can run my wizoo surround reverberator with this card and dolby digital output from my mod its just insane


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 10, 2017)

@Alan Finote

What's about your DTS mod?
Is it in works?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 10, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> yes it support many things its the best for driver mods also I can run my wizoo surround reverberator with this card and dolby digital output from my mod its just insane



I think I remember that I searched for Realtek soundcards for years ago, but nothing found, but it's sadly that Creative Sound Blasters does not support Realtek


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 10, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> I think I remember that I searched for Realtek soundcards for years ago, but nothing found, but it's sadly that Creative Sound Blasters does not support Realtek


its just because realtek is onboard audio msi are maked this sound card specially because they have no place to push onboard audio realtek in their motherboard


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 10, 2017)

Amazing stuff 

What PC (or laptop) and specs you have?

I have an emachines e520, RM 300 and Asus V1S


----------



## itachimendes (May 10, 2017)

@Dj Urko  i try make a modification of your driver
For DDL & DTS Connect


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 10, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> @Dj Urko  i try make a modification of your driver
> For DDL & DTS Connect


no problem


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 10, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> @Dj Urko  i try make a modification of your driver
> For DDL & DTS Connect



And (or) with these? :


----------



## itachimendes (May 10, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> And (or) with these? :



@Jimmy9303 nop.

Just dts connect without these parameters. Only DTS 5.1 and DDL 5.1 with dpl2.

Like this:


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 10, 2017)

No problem, I would also love it


----------



## itachimendes (May 10, 2017)

@Jimmy9303 see...
i make this driver hahaha (ITACHI High Definition Audio)
I only use ddl 5.1 for games and ddl+dpl2 for stereo files (2.0>5.1 surround sound)


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 10, 2017)

Good work!
I wish I could do the same with the mods


----------



## enrimania (May 10, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> @Jimmy9303 see...
> i make this driver hahaha (ITACHI High Definition Audio)
> I only use ddl 5.1 for games and ddl+dpl2 for stereo files (2.0>5.1 surround sound)
> View attachment 87739



Hey.. can you upload it somewhere? I'm searching exactly the same.


----------



## itachimendes (May 10, 2017)

enrimania said:


> Hey.. can you upload it somewhere? I'm searching exactly the same.



This is only for my alc892
But i will try to add others devices ID


----------



## -amir- (May 10, 2017)

Hello guys,
I already tried so many things and nothing works.
I have a receiver that is connected to my PC through optical cable with a set of 5.1 speakers (win 10).
Until some weeks ago, the surround worked perfectly for a couple of years (in games and movies) after I installed the unlocked realtek drivers (with the .sys or .dll file exchange and settings the test mode).

But a couple of weeks ago I noticed that my PC is no longer plays 5.1 and only stereo, not in movies and not in games, I think it might be something with a windows 10 update maybe.
What is happening is that *when I go to Sound > Playback > Default format *- I see the DTS Interactive and the Dolby Digital Live but when I select them and test, it says "Failed to play test tone"
and *when I go to the Realtek driver* and try to select Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive I just can't select them, *the selection is immediately turns back *to the default 16bit 48000 Hz. This is so weird.

What I have tried:
Reinstalling the unlocked realtek driver,
with disable integrity check
with test mod ON
with registry key DisableProtectedAudioDG =1
with disabling windows driver signature enforcement

none of it worked. 
If someone has a solution for this I would be very happy to finally solve this.

Thank you very much!


----------



## itachimendes (May 10, 2017)

@-amir- 
You must install windows 10 build 14393, 16184 or 16188

Some others build no more supported DDL DTS


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 10, 2017)

@Jimmy9303 hi are you satisfied of the driver mod Thank you I have found this sound card man and I will start to make my new dts mod


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 10, 2017)

Yeah I'm fine with the mod thanks, and your welcome, it is very good, but I have tested in 24 bit 96000Hz and vocal removal and SRS stopped working and reset defaults have doesn't worked either back to 24 bit 48000Hz 
Tomorrow will be reinstall, I hope this can fix it 

And congrats that you find that sound card, it's great, hoping for DTS UltraPC 

Doing tomorrow also a screenshot of my audio manager so you will see what's going on in the panel, I have a bit problems with the manager the rest will tell ya in the morning


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 11, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Dj Urko
> Tomorrow will be reinstall ← (this is fixed by an update shutting and I didn't touch anything) works now fine
> 
> But now this is my problem:
> ...


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 11, 2017)

@Jimmy9303  its new laptop or old laptop that you have are this SPDIF board is connected well?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 11, 2017)

An old laptop, circa 8-10 years old
Asus V1S-AK001E
I have not yet connected, because waiting for a call from a saler to buy an optical cable


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 11, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> An old laptop, circa 8-10 years old
> Asus V1S-AK001E


ok go to find an Service and ask them why your SPDIF function dont working they maybe repair this because I think its about the connection from SPDIF board to MAinBoard it has a too small mini cables who connect these two boards I think that someone is broken or your Toslink SPDIF Output is broken its two or three possibility


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 11, 2017)

okay, when I buy the cable and that does or the laptop not works, I search a service


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 11, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> okay, when I buy the cable and that does or the laptop not works, I search a service


no its another cables inside your laptop man you cannot repair yourself just find an asus service or magazine who sale laptops asus principally and ask them what exacly is happen and is this SPDIF really or not or just one connector plus not function and if this is SPDIF how is possible for them to repair it


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 11, 2017)

okay,  I bring them it the next city service,  hoping they have a solution on the problem


----------



## -amir- (May 11, 2017)

@itachimendes 
I'm not sure how can i install one of these specific builds. 
Anyway, I just bought three 2RCS to 3.5mm cables to connect the surround speakers from the receiver to my computer and it works fine now.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## MOV (May 11, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> @MOV what yur build???
> I make unlocked realtek driver...i think work for you.
> 
> But Microsoft broken DDL & DTS in some builds.
> ...



Hi @itachimendes, I have:

- Windows 10 build *14393.1198*
- Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3
- Realtek codec ALC1150

If you have a driver that works for this, I would be eternally grateful.  

Thanks!


----------



## itachimendes (May 12, 2017)

Realtek over hdmi?? How to get that?


----------



## itachimendes (May 12, 2017)

MOV said:


> Hi @itachimendes, I have:
> 
> - Windows 10 build *14393.1198*
> - Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3
> ...



@MOV Could it be just .dll mod ?? Because my net sucks


----------



## MOV (May 13, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> @MOV Could it be just .dll mod ?? Because my net sucks


Hi @itachimendes,

Sorry, what do you mean by just a .dll mod?

I've used Pihto's "Realtek Driver Dolby Unlocker" (version A1, dated April 22, 2015) to patch my drivers... which appears to replace RltkAPO64.dll and RltkAPO.dll. 

But that's all I've done with .dll's, and no luck doing it that way.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 14, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> Can do you make up a mod for win 10 a-la full Gamespirit?



Making a full driver working with Windows 10. Please wait.


----------



## MOV (May 16, 2017)

I'm just trying to get Dolby to work over S/PDIF with ALC1150... just like I used to have it working fine with ALC889A.


----------



## Daytrader (May 16, 2017)

MOV said:


> ??
> 
> I'm just trying to get Dolby to work over S/PDIF with ALC1150... just like I used to have it working fine with ALC889A.


Need to wait for windows creative update for that.


----------



## MOV (May 16, 2017)

Daytrader said:


> Need to wait for windows creative update for that.


Is that the "Fall Creators Update" I've read about? What will that update do that will allow AC1150 to work?

_*EDIT:* Just read that the Creators Update was already released, and can be downloaded manually here - https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10_


----------



## Daytrader (May 16, 2017)

MOV said:


> Is that the "Fall Creators Update" I've read about? What will that update do that will allow AC1150 to work?
> 
> _*EDIT:* Just read that the Creators Update was already released, and can be downloaded manually here - https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10_


No that brakes the spidf, were all waiting for the public creators fix, could be weeks/months.


----------



## itachimendes (May 17, 2017)

I say one more time!

DDL & DTS work only build 16184 and newer! (14393 too)

Just install mod driver in "test mod" & "disabled driver signature"


----------



## Daytrader (May 17, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> I say one more time!
> 
> DDL & DTS work only build 16184 and newer! (14393 too)
> 
> Just install mod driver in "test mod" & "disabled driver signature"


Yes, but 99.9% of people are on the creators win 10, and it dont work with that public release, only works on preview builds that like 0.1% of people are using, need to wait for windows update to get released now.


----------



## itachimendes (May 17, 2017)

MFP maybe fix that.
Media Feature Pack


----------



## TomONeill (May 20, 2017)

No, the Media Feature Pack doesn't fix that. Microsoft broke S/PDIF with the Creators Update and when I updated a while after its release I was afraid for the thing that's actually happening. Waiting for a fix takes months. They broke SPDIF before. Twice (only the one time it got through and the other time they catched it on time). They did make a fix but it's only available for the Inside Preview builds 16184 and up. The other time took over 7 months to fix.
I actually don't want to install Inside Preview, but don't want to downgrade either. But that's not a solution. I wonder what makes it SO darn hard to fix such a feature. Just hotfix it, you'd say.

Anyway, I have to agree with the latest posts. This talk kind of doesn't belong here, since this thread is for unlocking audio drivers in W7, 8 and 10.


----------



## Whicker (May 23, 2017)

If I wait long enough should my DTS connect start working again once windows has updated itself?


----------



## TomONeill (May 24, 2017)

Whicker said:


> If I wait long enough should my DTS connect start working again once windows has updated itself?


Yes. Insider Previews already got the fix, so that means it'll be in a future update. When is unknown at this time.


----------



## Deleted member 172078 (May 25, 2017)

I think today's windows update(stable channel) solves d issue

*Cumulative Update KB4020102 Windows 10 v1703 Build 15063.332*


Addressed issue where, after installing the Creators Update, audio output through external decoders no longer works.


----------



## byu1 (May 26, 2017)

Sai Sreekantt M said:


> I think today's windows update(stable channel) solves d issue
> 
> *Cumulative Update KB4020102 Windows 10 v1703 Build 15063.332*
> 
> ...




Maybe it is fixed.  I just updated to 15063.332.  when I click on test a sound, no error  .


----------



## sectoid (May 26, 2017)

*Cumulative Update KB4020102 Windows 10 v1703 Build 15063.332*
Improvements and fixes - Addressed issue where, after installing the Creators Update, audio output through external decoders no longer works.

more - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4020102/windows-10-update-kb4020102


----------



## dvojinov (May 26, 2017)

any confirmation?  real life ? I cant test it as Im running insider build so for me it means clear Creator installation and then updating so before I start with this operation can someone confirm is the issue definitely fixed like under INSIDER build ?


----------



## grifers (May 26, 2017)

Works for me this realtek modded drivers 2.73!!!!!!! with Windows 10 update creator 1703 (*15063.332)* and the lastest Cumulative KB4020102....Buuuutttttt when boot normal mode, dont work, Works perfect with "Disable driver signature enforcement" boot only. How to disable driver signature enforcement permanently?. Thanks!!!


----------



## dvojinov (May 26, 2017)

Im using the so calledA1 method using the registry DWORD32 entry and patching of dll's with PHYTO patcher


----------



## grifers (May 26, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Im using the so calledA1 method using the registry DWORD32 entry and patching of dll's with PHYTO patcher




Steps please?, im new here. Sorry my language Im Spanish, im use google translator-. Thanks


----------



## dvojinov (May 26, 2017)

ok ! it is not the latest drivers but I dont have time to do the latest one from realtek so If you want check them out

http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy.rar.html

This are modified drivers already by me so nothing to do else then  download  and after that you have to go through  regular installation once finished  you have to add one DWORD32 bit type in registry of Windows using regedit :
1. After installation, open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1.
2. Restart normally.

NO TEST MODE NEEDED at least not so far will know more once I switch back to Creators and update to latest Cumulative patch.


----------



## grifers (May 26, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> ok ! it is not the latest drivers but I dont have time to do the latest one from realtek so If you want check them out
> 
> http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy.rar.html
> 
> ...




OMGGGGG Thanks!!!! I love you!!!!. Now runs perfectly in normal mode, thanks again You save my life .


----------



## dvojinov (May 26, 2017)

grifers said:


> OMGGGGG Thanks!!!! I love you!!!!. Now runs perfectly in normal mode, thanks again You save my life .



Im glad it worked for you


----------



## lukjod (May 26, 2017)

newest drivers 8152 also works with regedit modification and after patching dll with pihto patcher
Finally all is ok


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 26, 2017)

@Sai Sreekantt M Thank You.

GUYS, MY MOD.
Sound Blaster only in SPEAKERS, Dolby Digital Live only in SPDIF (Optical Out).

VERY GOOD.

If you want, I'll send the link.

RESULT OF THIS MOD: Sound Optimized in all devices of Realtek HD Audio.

*ATTENTION: In my case, the REALTEK ALC 892 (GA-880GM-UD2H) audio chip offers native support for Dolby Digital Live.*


----------



## byu1 (May 26, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> @Sai Sreekantt M Thank You.
> 
> GUYS, MY MOD.
> Sound Blaster only in SPEAKERS, Dolby Digital Live only in SPDIF (Optical Out).
> ...




yes. send the link please.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 26, 2017)

byu1 said:


> yes. send the link please.



With Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive ?


----------



## Blackcules (May 26, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> @byu1 New Link:
> http://www44.zippyshare.com/v/twt6blxz/file.html
> *
> 1º - UNINSTALL YOUR REALTEK DRIVER
> ...




Been following this thread for a few months. Attempted installing the modded drivers and after the restart I get an error that my device doesnt support DDL DDS when I attempt to change the format, and the failed test tone. Do I have to have driver enforcement disabled with every boot? I have the GIGABYTE GA-Z270MX-Gaming 5 for reference.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 26, 2017)

Blackcules said:


> Been following this thread for a few months. Attempted installing the modded drivers and after the restart I get an error that my device doesnt support DDL DDS when I attempt to change the format, and the failed test tone. Do I have to have driver enforcement disabled with every boot? I have the GIGABYTE GA-Z270MX-Gaming 5 for reference.


 
Your system is Windows 10 ?


----------



## Blackcules (May 26, 2017)

Yes it is, and I recently updated to creators.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 26, 2017)

@Blackcules
@Jimmy9303 New Link:
http://www13.zippyshare.com/v/FePywTjs/file.html

FIXED: Improve DTS Connect

Effects: Dolby Digital Live, DTS Connect (SPDIF & HDMI) and Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 (Speakers).

*Instructions: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-80#post-3665579*


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 26, 2017)

Blackcules said:


> Yes it is, and I recently updated to creators.




Then enable Test Mode and try reinstalling the driver. If the problem persists, install the Cumulative Update KB4020102 Windows 10 v1703 Build 15063.332.

Link to the update: http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._9d406340d67caa80a55bc056e50cf87a2e7647ce.msu

*Windows 10 X64*


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 26, 2017)

@Jimmy9303


----------



## Blackcules (May 27, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> @Blackcules
> @Jimmy9303 New Link:
> http://www13.zippyshare.com/v/FePywTjs/file.html
> 
> ...


 
I did what you said, currently in test mode and format will not stay as 5.1 DDL. Randomly it will go down to 16bit, 48000khz. Also, Creative X-fi isn't supposed to work with SPDIF this version? Works with the USB Cable of my Steelseries Siberia 800 though. 

Thanks for the hard work, I've been using your builds for awhile without much difficulty on the Z170 Asus Maximus Gene VIII. I currently have the Z270 GA-Z270MX-Gaming 5.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2017)

Blackcules said:


> I did what you said, currently in test mode and format will not stay as 5.1 DDL. Randomly it will go down to 16bit, 48000khz. Also, Creative X-fi isn't supposed to work with SPDIF this version? Works with the USB Cable of my Steelseries Siberia 800 though.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work, I've been using your builds for awhile without much difficulty on the Z170 Asus Maximus Gene VIII. I currently have the Z270 GA-Z270MX-Gaming 5.



I will now post you the version 6.0.1.8158 of this driver, with the same features that might solve your problem. The ALC-1220 is a newer chip.

*ATTENTION: THE DRIVER IN VERSION 6.0.1.8158 IS OPTIMIZED FOR WINDOWS 10 CREATORS UPDATE.*


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2017)

Blackcules said:


> I did what you said, currently in test mode and format will not stay as 5.1 DDL. Randomly it will go down to 16bit, 48000khz. Also, Creative X-fi isn't supposed to work with SPDIF this version? Works with the USB Cable of my Steelseries Siberia 800 though.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work, I've been using your builds for awhile without much difficulty on the Z170 Asus Maximus Gene VIII. I currently have the Z270 GA-Z270MX-Gaming 5.



As I said before, Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 in only SPEAKERS, Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive in only Digital Outputs (SPDIF & HDMI) in fully support.
For a better listening experience, watch videos and movies and enjoy clearer audio in games (FPS for example).


----------



## byu1 (May 27, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> @Blackcules THIS IS THE LINK:
> http://www24.zippyshare.com/v/DK9dQnAc/file.html
> 
> Version: 6.0.1.8158 x64 Edition
> ...




at step 6.  I get error.  see pic.   if I run the file as admin, it goes a flash then gone didn't say anything.    what is the problem here?


----------



## Blackcules (May 27, 2017)

Thanks for the response, I followed all the steps. Installed fine, will let you know how it runs.


Alan Finote said:


> @Blackcules THIS IS THE LINK:
> http://www24.zippyshare.com/v/DK9dQnAc/file.html
> 
> Version: 6.0.1.8158 x64 Edition
> ...




Did all this. Same issue, and when I restart multiple times, eventually it just says "Format not supported" DDL 5.1 is enabled. Tried running with driver enforcement off from advanced start up, with Test mode, still no good.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2017)

byu1 said:


> at step 6.  I get error.  see pic.   if I run the file as admin, it goes a flash then gone didn't say anything.    what is the problem here?



Try running setup.exe as an administrator.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2017)

Blackcules said:


> Thanks for the response, I followed all the steps. Installed fine, will let you know how it runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Did all this. Same issue, and when I restart multiple times, eventually it just says "Format not supported" DDL 5.1 is enabled. Tried running with driver enforcement off from advanced start up, with Test mode, still no good.



Is KB4020102 update installed?

If not, install via this link:
http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._9d406340d67caa80a55bc056e50cf87a2e7647ce.msu


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2017)

Blackcules said:


> Thanks for the response, I followed all the steps. Installed fine, will let you know how it runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Did all this. Same issue, and when I restart multiple times, eventually it just says "Format not supported" DDL 5.1 is enabled. Tried running with driver enforcement off from advanced start up, with Test mode, still no good.



Before installing this update, I had the same problem. But after the update, it is working normally.


----------



## Blackcules (May 27, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Is KB4020102 update installed?
> 
> If not, install via this link:
> http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._9d406340d67caa80a55bc056e50cf87a2e7647ce.msu


I have all the updates. Attempted the setup as admin, and ended up with a failed install . Strange that I also dont notice sound out my rear speakers with DDL 5.1 enabled with 5.1 content,  when it is working for the short time it is. When it goes to 2.1, speakers work again.


----------



## byu1 (May 27, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Before installing this update, I had the same problem. But after the update, it is working normally.




This that screen from mod 8158?  I installed the file things seems working.

how did you get items like that?   I tried lots of mods here never get screen like that.

compare to pics from post #2004.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2017)

byu1 said:


> This that screen from mod 8158?  I installed the file things seems working.
> 
> how did you get items like that?   I tried lots of mods here never get screen like that.
> 
> ...



Yes, but just missing the DTSConnect tab in SPDIF, I do not know why ...


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2017)

byu1 said:


> This that screen from mod 8158?  I installed the file things seems working.
> 
> how did you get items like that?   I tried lots of mods here never get screen like that.
> 
> ...



Excuse me. I looked at my modified driver package and saw that I forgot to enter the lines for the DTS library (.dll) files. So the lack of the DTSConnect tab as in the image above.


----------



## byu1 (May 27, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Excuse me. I looked at my modified driver package and saw that I forgot to enter the lines for the DTS library (.dll) files. So the lack of the DTSConnect tab as in the image above.




is there a fix for that?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2017)

byu1 said:


> is there a fix for that?


DTS


----------



## byu1 (May 27, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> DTS



how did you get those tabs?


----------



## Fabiano (May 27, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> DTS



Which files should I download to get DTS working with the latest build of WIn10 ?

Alan, quais são os arquivos para ter o DTS funcional com a última atualização do windows ? Eu tenho uma C6H com ALC1220.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2017)

byu1 said:


> how did you get those tabs?



Through a MOD Driver that I myself did.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2017)

Fabiano said:


> Which files should I download to get DTS working with the latest build of WIn10 ?
> 
> Alan, quais são os arquivos para ter o DTS funcional com a última atualização do windows ? Eu tenho uma C6H com ALC1220.



Estes arquivos - This files:


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 27, 2017)

Blackcules said:


> I have all the updates. Attempted the setup as admin, and ended up with a failed install . Strange that I also dont notice sound out my rear speakers with DDL 5.1 enabled with 5.1 content,  when it is working for the short time it is. When it goes to 2.1, speakers work again.


Please check your installed updates catalog and note whether update KB4020102 (Cumulative Update KB4020102 Windows 10 v1703 Build 15063.332) is installed on your system. Then post the image here if you can.

To do this, go to Start> Settings> Apps> Top right corner> Programs and Features. Then click View Installed Updates, and then search for the Update for Microsoft Windows update (KB4020102).


----------



## stavejon (May 28, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Link to the driver *(GETTING DTS TABS IN SPDIF)*:
> http://www2.zippyshare.com/v/rGvXPEDt/file.html
> 
> Instructions:
> ...



I've tried this, but there is no "SoftwareLock" folder with a KGAGen.exe file in my "%programdata%\Creative" folder. I have other folders, just not SoftwareLock. I disabled my antivirus prior to install. 

Any ideas?

Thanks for your work on this!


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2017)

stavejon said:


> I've tried this, but there is no "SoftwareLock" folder with a KGAGen.exe file in my "%programdata%\Creative" folder. I have other folders, just not SoftwareLock. I disabled my antivirus prior to install.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks for your work on this!



Please create a folder named SoftwareLock in "%programdata%\Creative" and copy the file KGAGen.exe there and run it.


----------



## stavejon (May 28, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Please create a folder named SoftwareLock in "%programdata%\Creative" and copy the file KGAGen.exe there and run it.



Where do I get that file? I don't see it anywhere in the link you provided, nor in the official Creative drivers or the official Realtek drivers. 

Thanks again!


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2017)

stavejon said:


> Where do I get that file? I don't see it anywhere in the link you provided, nor in the official Creative drivers or the official Realtek drivers.
> 
> Thanks again!


In the WIN64\SBXFi folder


----------



## stavejon (May 28, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> In the WIN64\SBXFi folder



Aha! I see what happened. Looks like my anti-virus re-enabled itself after I rebooted and nuked it. I've got it now. 

Thanks!


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2017)

stavejon said:


> Aha! I see what happened. Looks like my anti-virus re-enabled itself after I rebooted and nuked it. I've got it now.
> 
> Thanks!


Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 Working in Speakers ?
DDL and DTS working in SPDIF ?
If yes, post the result if you can.


----------



## byu1 (May 28, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Link to the driver *(GETTING DTS TABS IN SPDIF)*:
> http://www2.zippyshare.com/v/rGvXPEDt/file.html
> 
> Instructions:
> ...




is this a new one?  or the same one post #1989 ?


----------



## CsdanYX (May 28, 2017)

I've followed the instructions but got an error when installing driver ( Realtek Driver with X-Fi, DDL & DTS (ver. 6.0.1.8158).7z ).
Error code : 0x00000002
Laptop : Acer v5-591g 54ct
System infos are provided in pics.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## stavejon (May 28, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 Working in Speakers ?
> DDL and DTS working in SPDIF ?
> If yes, post the result if you can.



It seems to work, but for analog only. I was hoping to get it working over optical, which it does not. Switching to my Realtek Optical output to default in Windows 10 causes the Sound Blaster software to say that "The current selected audio device is disabled, not present, not supported by the application or has unplugged jack connections. Do you want to select another audio device now?" Switching back to my analog output as default causes the Sound Blaster software to start working again.

Thanks for working on this, though!


----------



## Deleted member 172078 (May 28, 2017)

1. I have HP laptop with ALC 282 chip which has inbuilt DTS sound + support using with  Audio Technica SJ-33 headphones & stereo speaker system connected to TV with HDMI
is it any good to install these modded drivers ?? as it has DTS sound + support already
does it benefit sound with these ??

2. if u recommend these driverss for my chip..which of the above drivers u recommend for best possible result ?


3. if anything goes wrong while installing or after installing.....can we uninstall without any trace & reinstall generic drivers?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2017)

CsdanYX said:


> I've followed the instructions but got an error when installing driver ( Realtek Driver with X-Fi, DDL & DTS (ver. 6.0.1.8158).7z ).
> Error code : 0x00000002
> Laptop : Acer v5-591g 54ct
> System infos are provided in pics.
> ...



Enabled Test Mode ? 
Anti-virus Disabled ?

To enable Test Mode, simply open the *command prompt* and enter:
*bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS

bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON*

And restart the computer, and then start the driver installation.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2017)

stavejon said:


> It seems to work, but for analog only. I was hoping to get it working over optical, which it does not. Switching to my Realtek Optical output to default in Windows 10 causes the Sound Blaster software to say that "The current selected audio device is disabled, not present, not supported by the application or has unplugged jack connections. Do you want to select another audio device now?" Switching back to my analog output as default causes the Sound Blaster software to start working again.
> 
> Thanks for working on this, though!



So that's right. I did this to avoid damaging the DTS enhancements in SPDIF, because I've already tried to get them to work together, but it's impossible. But I'm glad it worked.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2017)

byu1 said:


> is this a new one?  or the same one post #1989 ?


New Driver


----------



## byu1 (May 28, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> New Driver




Ok. I just tried. Now there is tabs are for speaker, not for optical like the pics in post #2011.


----------



## techimechi (May 28, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Link Driver *(NEW VERSION: 6.0.1.8166)*
> 
> Images:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/1-jpg.88453/



Thank you very much for your hard work. You are really making gaming/video/music experience better with your work. I have a question to your first jpg. There is this option SPDIF-in to SPDIF out path through. I do not have it. Is it something mainboard specifically?

Yours


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 28, 2017)

techimechi said:


> Thank you very much for your hard work. You are really making gaming/video/music experience better with your work. I have a question to your first jpg. There is this option SPDIF-in to SPDIF out path through. I do not have it. Is it something mainboard specifically?
> 
> Yours


It's for all motherboards, even mine


----------



## byu1 (May 28, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Link Driver *(NEW VERSION: 6.0.1.8166):
> This will solve your problem. Certainly
> I have forgotten a record referring to the following GUID: {AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB} => CxPageMaster.dll
> If you want, open the HDXRT.inf file in the WIN64 folder and look for the GUID:
> ...




There are 4 lines of *AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB.   *which one should I change?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2017)

byu1 said:


> There are 4 lines of *AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB.   *which one should I change?



No. It's because it's now fixed.

Your issue regarding DTS tabs.


----------



## byu1 (May 29, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> No. It's because it's now fixed.
> 
> Your issue regarding DTS tabs.




so I don't have to change it ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2017)

byu1 said:


> so I don't have to change it ?



No. 
Just update your driver


----------



## byu1 (May 29, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> No.
> Just update your driver



Ok now. optical has DTS tab, speaker don't have DTS tab.  compare to my pics in post #2032.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2017)

byu1 said:


> Ok now. optical has DTS tab, speaker don't have DTS tab.  compare to my pics in post #2032.
> 
> View attachment 88524View attachment 88525



If you want you can do the procedure of the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 and enjoy the best experience in the speakers and / or headphones


----------



## byu1 (May 29, 2017)

Things are not able to click on.  whats happening?


----------



## ColinMacLaren (May 29, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Link Driver *(NEW VERSION: 6.0.1.8166):
> This will solve your problem. Certainly
> I have forgotten a record referring to the following GUID: {AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB} => CxPageMaster.dll
> If you want, open the HDXRT.inf file in the WIN64 folder and look for the GUID:
> ...



I followed your guide to the letter.

At first I received an error at step 6) I then followed the whole 6 step activation process from the older drivers. Now *XFI MB5* recognizes the drivers just fine. Dolby Digital Live is not working though.

I am able to select DDL or DTS Neo in Windows sound device properties, however sound is only played to the two front speakers.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2017)

ColinMacLaren said:


> I followed your guide to the letter.
> 
> At first I received an error at step 6) I then followed the whole 6 step activation process from the older drivers. Now *XFI MB5* recognizes the drivers just fine. Dolby Digital Live is not working though.
> 
> I am able to select DDL or DTS Neo in Windows sound device properties, however sound is only played to the two front speakers.



Install update KB4020102: http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._9d406340d67caa80a55bc056e50cf87a2e7647ce.msu

*AND*

If the DisableProtectedAudioDG key does not exist on your system, add this file:

http://www72.zippyshare.com/v/1VFNAlcz/file.html


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2017)

byu1 said:


> Things are not able to click on.  whats happening?
> 
> View attachment 88526


These features only work in Stereo mode.


----------



## dvojinov (May 29, 2017)

It is ridicules to read over and over again how you guys dont understand the fundamental differences between true 5.1/7.1 Surround and pseudo-surround technologies , when , how and in which setup to use them. 
Specially Xfi-MB5 which is  PURE software solution and doesn't do shit with hardware . it is the same shit like Xfi-MB3 which you can legally buy from Creative .And while it may come handy if you have an utter shit of mobo without any licensed technologies ..well then I would say its OK in any other scenarios where you have DDL or DTS-I it is ABSURD even more so mixing it together .


----------



## dvojinov (May 29, 2017)

for example :

DTS Surround Sensation

Surround sound effects for PCs. Officially known as DTS Surround Sensation/UltraPC, it uses the DTS NeoC technology to create a 5.1-channel matrix from a stereo source and then turns it back into stereo output for computer speakers or headphones. Surround Sensation was followed by Headphone:X. See DTS Headphone:X and DTS. it is a FREAKING EFFECT! 
so what we learn from this  ???? it is a pseudo-surround tech to simulate SURROUND on 2 speaker or Headphone environment so if you use OPTICAL OUT or SPDIF coaxial connection with DTS-I of course it would be grayed out .


----------



## dvojinov (May 29, 2017)

Another example my hp OMEN desktop X 900 has licensed DTS LISTEN/ DTS Headphone X so as long as I use DTS I 5.1 as my default format all of this is not accessible and basically not visible in the DTS applet once I plug in headphones magically everything appears , special features that is, same goes for plugging in 2 ch audio source form rear audio output . and in my try sits DTS AUDIO CONTROL icon instead of REALTEK Control Manager as this is a part of my system legally licensed tech and it is always available no matter which drivers I install moded or just normal one .
DTS Aaplet while DTS Interactive is in use ACTIVE :


 
while HEADPHONES attached :


 

while 2ch source attached analog out to my Logitech Z906 


 
I hope that help to understand the differences and psudo vs real surround and technologies followed like DTS Headphone X , DTS Studio Sound and DTS-Interactive .
Amen!


----------



## byu1 (May 29, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Another example my hp OMEN desktop X 900 has licensed DTS LISTEN/ DTS Headphone X so as long as I use DTS I 5.1 as my default format all of this is not accessible and basically not visible in the DTS applet once I plug in headphones magically everything appears , special features that is, same goes for plugging in 2 ch audio source form rear audio output . and in my try sits DTS AUDIO CONTROL icon instead of REALTEK Control Manager as this is a part of my system legally licensed tech and it is always available no matter which drivers I install moded or just normal one .
> DTS Aaplet while DTS Interactive is in use ACTIVE :
> View attachment 88546
> while HEADPHONES attached :
> ...




what software is that?


----------



## dvojinov (May 29, 2017)

no additional software it comes with REGULAR Realtek drivers if the TECHNOLOGY is licencesed by manufacturer in my case hp (it is part of realtek drivers embedded within)


----------



## raptori (May 29, 2017)

Hello everyone , I have Realtek® ALC892 with just stereo headset , no speakers can I benefit from these modded drivers to get surround effect ? and which one you recommend , thanks.


----------



## dvojinov (May 29, 2017)

raptori said:


> Hello everyone , I have Realtek® ALC892 with just stereo headset , no speakers can I benefit from these modded drivers to get surround effect ? and which one you recommend , thanks.



not sure if your laptop didnt come with any licensed technologys like DolbyDigital+ or DTS Headphone X but you can try the 892 is defiantly capable of by hardware , if nothing goes your best option then is that chemistry Alan Finote does with XFi-MB5 , then you can have pseudo surround out of that .
you could go with Microsoft newly added feature SPATIAL but it is most basic level you can have .


----------



## dvojinov (May 29, 2017)

raptori said:


> Hello everyone , I have Realtek® ALC892 with just stereo headset , no speakers can I benefit from these modded drivers to get surround effect ? and which one you recommend , thanks.


 or you could take this in consideration , works very well and the best I have heard in this sort of things , everything is normal no moding or hacking necessary
http://software.store.creative.com/p/software/sound-blaster-x-fi-mb3


----------



## ColinMacLaren (May 30, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Install update KB4020102: http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._9d406340d67caa80a55bc056e50cf87a2e7647ce.msu
> 
> *AND*
> 
> ...



I already have both installed, but to no avail. Without KB4020102 update I am not even able to select DDL or DTS NEO in the sound device properties.
The same issue occurred on my older laptop (MSI GT72). It looks like DDL/DTS is just not working on these laptops with 3,5mm stereo/SPDIF jack.


----------



## dvojinov (May 30, 2017)

ColinMacLaren said:


> I already have both installed, but to no avail. Without KB4020102 update I am not even able to select DDL or DTS NEO in the sound device properties.
> The same issue occurred on my older laptop (MSI GT72). It looks like DDL/DTS is just not working on these laptops with 3,5mm stereo/SPDIF jack.


I had msi GT72 2QE and it worked , now get rid of all that crap before uninstall everyting related Realtek be sure you make complete uninstall , go out of TEST mode if you are in and try this :

here latest drivers so If you want check them out go ahead ,

http://sharemods.com/kd1h9ft1565o/realtek_hda_8166dts_ddlRDY.rar.html

This are patched drivers already by me so nothing to do else then download and after that you have to go through regular installation once finished you have to add one DWORD32 bit type in registry of Windows using regedit :
1. After installation, DONT RESTART when asked  open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Navigate to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1.
2. Restart normally.

NO TEST MODE NEEDED  abut yoyu have  update to latest Cumulative patch before IF you didn't already. Be sure to ALLOW driver installation when asked dont worry it is not a virus or something it is unsigned driver forced to install and WITHOUT TEST MODE .

In your case with 3.5 inch adapter plug If the DIGITAL DEVICE is grayed out or missing UNPLUG and RE-PLUG the adapter to reinitialize the OPTICAL port .


----------



## dvojinov (May 30, 2017)

grifers said:


> Steps please?, im new here. Sorry my language Im Spanish, im use google translator-. Thanks


here the latest patched drivers If you wish to go with them I was finally out of my lazynes and uploaded them , install procedure as before no chane on that :
http://sharemods.com/kd1h9ft1565o/realtek_hda_8166dts_ddlRDY.rar.html


----------



## ColinMacLaren (May 30, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> I had msi GT72 2QE and it worked , now get rid of all that crap before uninstall everyting related Realtek be sure you make complete uninstall , go out of TEST mode if you are in and try this :
> 
> here latest drivers so If you want check them out go ahead ,
> 
> ...



Thanks, but  it just does not work (which is strange since I was using the exact same MSI laptop before). I am able to select DDL or DTS in sound properties, but if I hit the test button I can only hear sound from the two front speakers, center, rear speaker and sub stay silent. It is the same when playing a 5.1 audio file. Bitstreaming does work, but DDL encoding does not. I never entered test mode anyway, I jut reboot with driver signature enforcement disabled when installing the driver.


----------



## dvojinov (May 30, 2017)

ColinMacLaren said:


> Thanks, but  it just does not work. I am able to select DDL or DTS in sound properties, but if I hit the test button I can only hear sound from the two front speakers, center, rear speaker and sub stay silent. It is the same when playing a 5.1 audio file. Bitstreaming does work, but DDL encoding does not. I never entered test mode anyway, I jut reboot with driver signature enforcement disabled when installing the driver.


well that should be OK test sound goes always only on front speakers , but once you play music or something it should distribute throughout all channels , it was like this on my GT72 aswell as on my OMEN now , regarding windows TEST tone .
As soon as you select DTS-i or DDL and are able to play windows test tone that means it works , on my Logitech Z906 speakers ENCODING lights up as well as on my logitech Z5500 , display shows DTS encoding 48khz/24bit

what do you use for encoding ? Speakers , receiver ???


----------



## dvojinov (May 30, 2017)

and if you have REALTEK Control Manager which I seriously doubt dont adjust from there go directly through driver settings in Windows Control panel also forget NAHIMIC it wont work together get rid of it .


----------



## ColinMacLaren (May 30, 2017)

I played a 5.1 test sample with Media player classic with Bitstreaming disabled. When using a Soundblaster Omni it does play to all 5 channels, on the Realtek output it only plays to front speakers.


----------



## dvojinov (May 30, 2017)

Well, tahts really unfortunate for you I have the same OMNI but my Realteak on board is ALC1150 , however I never had issues getting the same on my previous GT72 2 QE which had the same as yours on-board audio ,as I sold my GT72 in favor for OMEN Im not able to test it and see for my self. 
However when I select DDL in my OMNI with the only available last driver from CREATIVE it also plays TEST PING TONE only on front speakers , however If I play test tone form SUPPORTED FORMAT TAB then it channel throughout all channels , I believe someone got something wrong here and Im 100% sure it isn't me  

DDL or DTSI never plays TEST tone through all channels only front when selected 

so for both OMNI and RTL on my system:

KODI works all channels
AIMP 3 music player works all channels
as for media players I dont use anything else 

CHROME -youtube streams and other works perfectly fine when this " --try-supported-channel-layouts" is added 

all gems I play thats not many , Eurotruck2 , GR Wildlands ,SW Battlefront all works perfectly fine


----------



## ColinMacLaren (May 30, 2017)

I don't own the Omni anymore, but I bought one for my  GT72 for the sole purpose of Dolby Digital Live. I will try Youtube and Kodi when I get back from work.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 30, 2017)

@Alan Finote

Installed your mod and I've not got the DTS in my laptop

What's wrong with this?
I installed everything also even X-Fi and nothing


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 30, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> 
> I've not got the DTS in my laptop
> What's wrong with this?
> I installed everything even X-Fi and nothing



The DTS is only present on the digital outputs (SPDIF / HDMI)


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 30, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> The DTS is only present on the digital outputs (SPDIF / HDMI)



I have that you seen my HDMI but S/PDIF output is only 2 in 1 jack output, idk it is a standard thing, because in the HDMI panel I cannot switch between DTS and DDL sadly
I think my laptop is very old (10 years) and not works or my build (14393) is not compatible for DTS settings


----------



## lemonade56 (May 30, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Link Driver *(NEW VERSION: 6.0.1.8166):
> This will solve your problem. Certainly
> I have forgotten a record referring to the following GUID: {AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB} => CxPageMaster.dll
> If you want, open the HDXRT.inf file in the WIN64 folder and look for the GUID:
> ...



I followed this guide. But after installation, i opened X-Fi MB5 and it gave me this error. Could you please tell me how to fix this?
Sorry if this have been asked, i kinda new to these things


----------



## gwx1987 (May 30, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Link Driver *(NEW VERSION: 6.0.1.8166):
> This will solve your problem. Certainly
> I have forgotten a record referring to the following GUID: {AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB} => CxPageMaster.dll
> If you want, open the HDXRT.inf file in the WIN64 folder and look for the GUID:
> ...



It works to Windows 7 Home Premium x64? Please about reply. 

Which better driver (MOD) to Realtek ALC269?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 30, 2017)

lemonade56 said:


> I followed this guide. But after installation, i opened X-Fi MB5 and it gave me this error. Could you please tell me how to fix this?
> Sorry if this have been asked, i kinda new to these things
> View attachment 88576


Finish Sound Blaster by right-clicking the tray and exiting, go to "%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock" and run KGAGen.exe, restart your computer.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 30, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> I have that you seen my HDMI but S/PDIF output is only 2 in 1 jack output, idk it is a standard thing, because in the HDMI panel I cannot switch between DTS and DDL sadly
> I think my laptop is very old (10 years) and not works or my build (14393) is not compatible for DTS settings



Maybe it could be your build of Windows 10. The most recent is 15063.332


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 30, 2017)

gwx1987 said:


> It works to Windows 7 Home Premium x64? Please about reply.
> 
> Which better driver (MOD) to Realtek ALC269?



1º - yes
2º - If it's a laptop, better the Gamespirit driver, now if it's a desktop computer, try this my mod or @Dj Urko.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 30, 2017)

Hoping that only HDMI is not the one, because worrying about that this laptop hasn't optical thing in my sound panel


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 30, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Hoping that only HDMI is not the one, because worrying about that this laptop hasn't optical thing in my sound panel



I was forced to separate the Sound Blaster, DDL, and DTS enhancements because they could not work together. So I put the Sound Blaster to work only on analog audio (Speakers) and Dolby Digital Live and DTS on the digital outputs (HDMI / SPDIF).


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 30, 2017)

That's cool one by one thing 
and why you not included SRS in this mod?


----------



## gwx1987 (May 30, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> 1º - yes
> 2º - If it's a laptop, better the Gamespirit driver, now if it's a desktop computer, try this my mod or @Dj Urko.


Laptop this Samsung R530-JT50PL .
Could i me ask link to this driver? Best the highest quality sound.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 30, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> That's cool one by one thing
> and why you not included SRS in this mod?



Because the Sound Blaster overwrites all other APOs (SRS, DTS, Dolby, etc.)


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 30, 2017)

And without Sound Blaster can all work? (SRS, DTS...)


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 30, 2017)

gwx1987 said:


> Laptop this Samsung R530-JT50PL .
> Could i me ask link to this driver? Best the highest quality sound.



Is the notebook's audio chip Realtek? Is the system Windows 10?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 30, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> And without Sound Blaster can all work? (SRS, DTS...)


YES


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 30, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> And without Sound Blaster can all work? (SRS, DTS...)



I am already building an A-LA Full Gamespirit driver package and am trying to include the following enhancements: SRS, DTS (All Enhancements), Dolby Digital Plus.


----------



## gwx1987 (May 30, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Is the notebook's audio chip Realtek? Is the system Windows 10?


Yes, no I'm going to install Windows 10. I am on Windows 7 X64.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 30, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> I am already building an A-LA Full Gamespirit driver package and am trying to include the following enhancements: SRS, DTS (All Enhancements), Dolby Digital Plus.



Big thanx 
How much time costs you build a mod?
2-3 weeks or a month?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 30, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Big thanx
> How much time costs you build a mod?
> 2-3 weeks or a month?


A few weeks


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 30, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> Big thanx
> How much time costs you build a mod?
> 2-3 weeks or a month?



Because you have to test the keys, resources, etc.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (May 30, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> A few weeks



That's fine and so quick


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 31, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> That's fine and so quick


Just I Dont understand somethings.
1. How dts connect working without starting dtsaudioservice64.exe.
2. also together with soundblaster? (modding the inf file is not possible I think) or mixed with modified dlls also?
3. my thread is not for mods from this thread so just Dont post different mods from here in my thread thank you because now it look messy


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 31, 2017)

So you have two threads the same just for different OS version Please Dont post the same mods in my thread because I will be next time very disappointed then I will ask for dusting your posts from my thread Thank you So I think it is time to separate these Completely different mods just because of the Guests


----------



## lemonade56 (May 31, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Finish Sound Blaster by right-clicking the tray and exiting, go to "%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock" and run KGAGen.exe, restart your computer.



Already done that in installation process. Did it again as you suggest but still no luck, that thing doesn't work at all 
Do i need SB X-Fi MB5 to enjoy DTS. It seem that i can choose DTS from Realtek digital output properties / Advanced tab, but it only have sound from 2 front speakers (i'm using Logitech Z906)


----------



## dvojinov (May 31, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> So you have two threads the same just for different OS version Please Dont post the same mods in my thread because I will be next time very disappointed then I will ask for dusting your posts from my thread Thank you So I think it is time to separate these Completely different mods just because of the Guests


you are right what Finote is doing is a complete mess and obvious lack of knowledge , Im also not sure he write anything or mod what so ever it is just copy pasting dlls and infs , the best written modification is his name in installer ..big fucking deal . In reality they dont work as it should  .
Mixing complete SOFTWARE SOLUTION like XFi-MB5 with  DDL or DTSI is a complete nonsense ,but many doesn't realize that ,I tried to explain several time  using screenshots and everything I believe few have read it less then that understand it and that is why they cry out loud here and Finote imposes this chemistry garage drivers . Enjoy people .


----------



## techimechi (May 31, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> you are right what Finote is doing is a complete mess and obvious lack of knowledge , Im also not sure he write anything or mod what so ever it is just copy pasting dlls and infs , the best written modification is his name in installer ..big fucking deal . In reality they dont work as it should  .
> Mixing complete SOFTWARE SOLUTION like XFi-MB5 with  DDL or DTSI is a complete nonsense ,but many doesn't realize that ,I tried to explain several time  using screenshots and everything I believe few have read it less then that understand it and that is why they cry out loud here and Finote imposes this chemistry garage drivers . Enjoy people .



Well, for me everything works how it should with Finotes work, if you don't like his work make it better or don't use it.


----------



## dvojinov (May 31, 2017)

so


techimechi said:


> Well, for me everything works how it should with Finotes work, if you don't like his work make it better or don't use it.


 what exactly works ? and how? explain


----------



## dvojinov (May 31, 2017)

do you even know what SB XFi-MB5 and MB3 are or SB Cinema for that matter of fact is how they work on which level ? and do you know how Dolby Digital Live or DTS-Interactive works on which level ..now enlighten us please..lets hear the wisdom .


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 31, 2017)

So ... I see that we have so many things in one place.
All creative products are the same structure but completely different with the structure of DDL and DTSI.
1. DDL can and DD output can work only with plugins like Dolby home theatre and Dolby Digital plus.
2. DTSI connect can only work with DTS NEO PC or NEO6.
3. Creative sound blaster take the place of all other APO`s like SRS DTS NEO and Dolby Home Theater. So they will never work if Creative is Present (installed).
4. Without DTS NEO and Dolby Home Theater You cannot get Dolby digital live or Dts connect working.
5. I think that its time to separate these threads and... also this thread is for Dolby and DTS Principally.
6. I think that @dvojinov is little bit right and he has some thru. I propose the Second Thread for Windows 10 Only to be renamed only for Creative Mods so People can make an choice for themselves. Thank you all. Dj Urko


----------



## techimechi (May 31, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> so
> 
> what exactly works ? and how? explain


I could not get 5.1 through SPDIF, now i can. Every test I do is working fine. I do not know how internally it works but I have the results I desired.


----------



## dvojinov (May 31, 2017)

techimechi said:


> I could not get 5.1 through SPDIF, now i can. Every test I do is working fine. I do not know how internally it works but I have the results I desired.


and what does it ? DTS-I , DDL or XfiMB5 ??


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 31, 2017)

techimechi said:


> I could not get 5.1 through SPDIF, now i can. Every test I do is working fine. I do not know how internally it works but I have the results I desired.


What is Working Fine yes the ouput format working. For encoders and upmixers like DTS NEO and DPLII or Home theatre I dont think so ... But.. you can post your screenshots of your receiver`s Display and your installed plugins like a prouve without using speakers fill in sound manager because that's not dolby or dts


----------



## dvojinov (May 31, 2017)

I agree on that it should be separate and Finote should take it to his own thread and not mixing what started pure hardware solution for DTS I and DDL


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 31, 2017)

As I said, my intention is only to help.


----------



## dvojinov (May 31, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> As I said, my intention is only to help.


Then you have to be clear what you doing and presenting here as far as I can see and tell out of your created driver package thats nothing else then XFi-MB5 and so you have to be clear about it and not  selling the story with DTS Interactive ,Dolby Digtal Live and stuff like that as it SIMPLY CANT WORK and you know it .
and here is why :

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-83#post-3667774



Alan Finote said:


> Because the Sound Blaster overwrites all other APOs (SRS, DTS, Dolby, etc.)




You wrote it yourself so clear out what you present and what kind of solution you offering , Software based over XfiMB5 or hardware based over DTS-I and Dolby Digital Live ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 31, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Then you have to be clear what you doing and presenting here as far as I can see and tell out of your created driver package thats nothing else then XFi-MB5 and so you have to be clear about it and not  selling the story with DTS Interactive ,Dolby Digtal Live and stuff like that as it SIMPLY CANT WORK and you know it .
> and here is why :
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-83#post-3667774
> ...


This overwriting only occurs on the Speakers (Analog Audio) device while the digital outputs are unlocked and have DDL and DTS capabilities.


----------



## dvojinov (May 31, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> This overwriting only occurs on the Speakers (Analog Audio) device while the digital outputs are unlocked and have DDL and DTS capabilities.


without SB XFi MB5 support or enhancements


----------



## techimechi (May 31, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> What is Working Fine yes the ouput format working. For encoders and upmixers like DTS NEO and DPLII or Home theatre I dont think so ... But.. you can post your screenshots of your receiver`s Display and your installed plugins like a prouve without using speakers fill in sound manager because that's not dolby or dts



I am only using output format. Before that customized driver I got only stereo output through SPDIF. Everything else i can set up on my Receiver (Pioneer-930x). You can look on the manuals for all effects etc.


----------



## Roma PX Development (May 31, 2017)

@techimechi  that's not dolby digital live or dolby digital output really that's your receiver`s upmix stuff and I have the same think in my receiver integrated. So this thread is not for this and is it for Dolby Digital 5.1 output and Dts connect 5.1 output by the Prologic II and NEO PC who is implemented in this Realtek mod. So you have only stereo am? is because of Sound blaster? I think yes .... you cannot use prologic II or NEO PC is impossible


----------



## techimechi (Jun 1, 2017)

AH


Dj Urko said:


> @techimechi  that's not dolby digital live or dolby digital output really that's your receiver`s upmix stuff and I have the same think in my receiver integrated. So this thread is not for this and is it for Dolby Digital 5.1 output and Dts connect 5.1 output by the Prologic II and NEO PC who is implemented in this Realtek mod. So you have only stereo am? is because of Sound blaster? I think yes .... you cannot use prologic II or NEO PC is impossible



Ah okay than I misunderstood something. I am choosing dolby digital live on windows sound or Realtek UI to get 5.1 format so. Like I said before I could not choose it without this driver.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Jun 1, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Link Driver *(NEW VERSION: 6.0.1.8166):
> This will solve your problem. Certainly
> I have forgotten a record referring to the following GUID: {AA747400-B9F8-4D7F-B41C-F8CF3047A0DB} => CxPageMaster.dll
> If you want, open the HDXRT.inf file in the WIN64 folder and look for the GUID:
> ...



OK, after some further testing it seems to work likeintended n my Asus ROG G752VS.

- It disables Asus' own Software Suite (Sonic Studio) but I don't mind since its crap anyway.
- Soundblaster X-Fi MB 5 is working but only with internal speakers and on the analogue 3,5mm jacks. Guess what? This is awesome. I am using a Sennheiser GSX 1000 for headphones which offers a superior Surround solution over Creative, so I don't want to use X-Fi MB for that device. I also own a license for X-Fi MB3. However, X-Fi MB3 installs a virtual sound device and you have to map the correct physical device upon every reboot of the system. Since I will only be using X-Fi MB with the Realtek anyway, this is just perfect for my intended use.
- Dolby Digital Live and DTS Neo are working in games. I went into the Overwatch practice range, positioned myself in a way that the training bots are situated behind me and I could only hear their gunshots from the rear speakers. Great!
 - Dolby Digital Live does not work for music and video playback though. Sound is only played through front left and right with both Media Player Classic and Kodi. Setting the SPDIF device to stereo and using bit streaming does work. So the only scenario I am missing is a way of downsampling a 7.1 source to 5.1 SPDIF.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 1, 2017)

ColinMacLaren said:


> OK, after some further testing it seems to work likeintended n my Asus ROG G752VS.
> 
> - It disables Asus' own Software Suite (Sonic Studio) but I don't mind since its crap anyway.
> - Soundblaster X-Fi MB 5 is working but only with internal speakers and on the analogue 3,5mm jacks. Guess what? This is awesome. I am using a Sennheiser GSX 1000 for headphones which offers a superior Surround solution over Creative, so I don't want to use X-Fi MB for that device. I also own a license for X-Fi MB3. However, X-Fi MB3 installs a virtual sound device and you have to map the correct physical device upon every reboot of the system. Since I will only be using X-Fi MB with the Realtek anyway, this is just perfect for my intended use.
> ...



Thats pretty much as expected as MB5 is software only for stereo output , however all my music , media ,games are played through all speakers however Im using only DTS-Interactive for Optical Out, nothing else and I dont use that MB5 as my system has legally licensed DTS Studio Sound & DTS Headphone X so if I want to go analog I use this   I also  dont use Finotes driver set but the one I patch my self . If you are satisfied ..good for you .


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 1, 2017)

People this thread is not for Creative Sound Blaster it is For Dolby Digital live and DTS Connect on Realtek and Realtek mods (modded dlls) So I dont know whats Happen here Really. Also my thread become the same....


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 1, 2017)

I dont like so much what MB5 is doing , on my previous msiGT72 2 QE Iv got SB Cinema2 embeded , which also wasn't that good , then msi changed to NAHIMIC which was far worse actually TERRIBLE so Cinema2 sounded like pro  however non of this can compare to true encoded DTS-Interactive /DTS or Dolby Digital Live/Dolby altogether ..this other are all software solutions for pseudo surround effects same goes for DTS Studo Sound and DTS HeadphoneX  ,its not bad but it isn't the real deal .

I agree with DJ it should be taken to its own thread who like this kind of solution take it there and have fun separately from this thread which in a way feels hijacked now .


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Jun 1, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> I also  dont use Finotes driver set but the one I patch my self . If you are satisfied ..good for you .



Which is  the driver set that you patched?
You are refering to this this one? Will X-Fi MB still work with these?



> I had msi GT72 2QE and it worked , now get rid of all that crap before uninstall everyting related Realtek be sure you make complete uninstall , go out of TEST mode if you are in and try this :
> 
> here latest drivers so If you want check them out go ahead ,
> 
> http://sharemods.com/kd1h9ft1565o/realtek_hda_8166dts_ddlRDY.rar.html



I am aware that X-Fi MB is only going to work on the analogue outputs but for that I consider it superior to other software solutions. If you set the speaker configuration to 5.1 in Windows sound properties and to Headphones in X-Fi MB you get Creative's own HRFT-based headset surround simulation which while still inferior to Sennheiser's solution is working a lot better than Dolby Headphone or Razer Surround and thus a great option when I am on the go and don't want to bring another external soundcard along.

If you are just playing to a speaker system all these software solutions are crap and not needed. However, they have their use for

- somewhat enhancing the terrible sound of small, weak speakers like the laptops's internal ones. (imho Nahmic does that very well on a GT72). 
- simulatinh surround sound on a stereo headset via HRFT-based algorithms which works suprisingly well if you are using decent open back headphones.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 1, 2017)

Colin are you serious ..dued ????? you dont even pay attention what I write to you , this is why I think Im going to step down form this infested thread

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-83#post-3667343

I dont know about MB5 it si not  attended for that only Finotes solution is but it may work


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Jun 1, 2017)

Why so toxic? I asked you wether the driver hosted at sharemods is the one you were referring to.  I simple "Yes" would have sufficed. Thank you, I am going to try them out tonight after work.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 1, 2017)

if you are opting for MB5 or any other software solution it wont help you much as this are follow up form original post on page 1 , with change of  registry entry of DWORD32 ..that is all no mambo-jumbo rubbish around , plain and simple .


----------



## MAGZ (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey Dvojinov, just wanted to thank you for your modded driver package! Worked Flawlessly in my Maximus IX Formula (think it is an ALC1220, maybe?... dont really know lol) Anyway, DDL is unlocked and every sound is being encoded and managed brilliantly with my Creative Soundblaster X7, thanks so much mate!

It´s easy guys,little steps i took:

1. Install the windows update, version must read 1703 build 15063.332 or above
2Uninstall any Realtek drivers & Reboot
3. CCleaner, clean registry and reboot: disable driver signature enforcement.
4.Install. Accept prompt asking you about installing unsigned drivers. DO NOT AUTO REBOOT
5. registry: add dword32 in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD32 set to 1
6. Reboot
7. Let the DDL Boom your head!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2017)

Do not post unsafe links, some have been reported to contain viruses and malware. If you keep doing it, I will be forced to close this thread and send you on a little vacation. Also this is a strictly English only forums according to the TOS so anything written that is other than English will be deleted


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 1, 2017)

Well it would be advisable to know to whom is this threat pointed out about vacation and stuff ? Or closing a thread for that matter of fact. Im mod on several places and I would never approach this way despite the


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Well it would be advisable to know to whom is this threat pointed out about vacation and stuff ? Or closing a thread for that matter of fact. Im mod on several places and I would never approach this way despite the



That was a general statement from me......no one particularly in mind (but they know who they are). I respect your duties as a mod elsewhere and please afford me the same . If any of the threads that I moderate (or any for that matter) gets members infected with something that was linked, it is my duty to mitigate it, it is not a threat, it is just standard procedure.


----------



## TomONeill (Jun 1, 2017)

I've installed the latest W10 update and managed to get DTS and DDL in the selection menu.  However, after selecting it and pressing test tone, it sounds left, then nothing for a longer period of time than with stereo, then right. That's it.

Driver version: 6.0.1.8158
I performed the register trick (DisableProtectedAudioDG: 1)
and lastly, I replaced the Windows\System32\RltkAPO64.dll file with RLTKAPO64.dll - R275 - Dolby Digital Live + DTS Interactive + Dolby Home Theater + DTS Neo
(I know, the dll has the wrong version, but it does enable the DTS and DDL options... I don't know what to do)


----------



## ColinMacLaren (Jun 2, 2017)

Test sound does not work. Try playing a game or a AC3/DTS encoded source and rear audio should be working fine.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

TomONeill said:


> I've installed the latest W10 update and managed to get DTS and DDL in the selection menu.  However, after selecting it and pressing test tone, it sounds left, then nothing for a longer period of time than with stereo, then right. That's it.
> 
> Driver version: 6.0.1.8158
> I performed the register trick (DisableProtectedAudioDG: 1)
> ...



here latest drivers so If you want check them out go ahead , YOU DONT HAVE TO DO ANYTHING ,DO NOT COPY/PASTE any old dll's just go through regular installation and flow the registry DWORD32 instructions

http://sharemods.com/kd1h9ft1565o/realtek_hda_8166dts_ddlRDY.rar.html

This are patched drivers already by me so nothing to do else then download and after that you have to go through regular installation once finished you have to add one DWORD32 bit type in registry of Windows using regedit :

1.* After installation, DONT RESTART* when asked open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Navigate to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of *DWORD (32bit value)* type and set it to *1*.
2. Restart normally.

NO TEST MODE NEEDED but you have update to latest Cumulative patch before IF you didn't already. Be sure to ALLOW driver installation when asked dont worry it is not a virus or something it is unsigned driver forced to install and WITHOUT TEST MODE .


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 2, 2017)

So Where is Phyto I need him so much or 2bad


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> So Where is Phyto I need him so much or 2bad


gone , 2bad years ago and phito or pyhto left I believe or keep silent not participating any more , somehow I think I'm going to pull the plug also soon , few more BS and Im out of this mess .


----------



## brotherscro1 (Jun 2, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> here latest drivers so If you want check them out go ahead , YOU DONT HAVE TO DO ANYTHING ,DO NOT COPY/PASTE any old dll's just go through regular installation and flow the registry DWORD32 instructions
> 
> http://sharemods.com/kd1h9ft1565o/realtek_hda_8166dts_ddlRDY.rar.html
> 
> ...




So i've just tried this but they don't work for me I choose as Default Format Dolby Digital Live 5.1 ive tried games Fallout 4,Rainbow Six Siege my Logitech Z906 says it's decoding but rear speakers are not working only the front ones any idea why ?
I'm using optical conection since it sounds alot better than the other,i can't watch movies fine but just wondering if it was possible to play games with optical to get 5.1 in them  I have a Asus X99 sabertooth motherboard if that matters


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

brotherscro1 said:


> So i've just tried this but they don't work for me I choose as Default Format Dolby Digital Live 5.1 ive tried games Fallout 4,Rainbow Six Siege my Logitech Z906 says it's decoding but rear speakers are not working only the front ones any idea why ?
> I'm using optical conection since it sounds alot better than the other,i can't watch movies fine but just wondering if it was possible to play games with optical to get 5.1 in them  I have a Asus X99 sabertooth motherboard if that matters



You are doing something wrong no reason it doesn't work I have the same audio chip Realtek® ALC1150 as you and it works , and it usually fails to bad written DWORD , sometimes people forget to set it to 1 , sometimes they dont create DWORD of 32 bit , everything else should be uninstalled without any ASUS provided audio enhancement tools .
 I have Logitech Z906 and Z5500 and it works on both

did it ask for special permission during installation ..red window popping up warning this driver is not digital signed , did you give permission to install > If that didn't happen then the whole installation failed , if you didn't give permission to install again it wont work  .

Yes you can play games  I play GR Wildlands ,SW Battlefront , Eurotruck2 and on all games it works without any problems , it also works with KODI and AIMP3 player , there is a way to make it work with Chrome so all streaming goes 5.1 like you tube and other so ..yes it definitely works .

Are your Windows 10 Creators updated to te latest Cumulative update that enables DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live ?


----------



## brotherscro1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah I allowed imma try again later now I have a problem i've reinstalled drivers to the latest one (normal ones ) and my Realtek HD Audio manager is not showing in control panel no idea why any idea to fix this now ?


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

brotherscro1 said:


> Yeah I allowed imma try again later now I have a problem i've reinstalled drivers to the latest one (normal ones ) and my Realtek HD Audio manager is not showing in control panel no idea why any idea to fix this now ?



No there is no fix for that , there is a workaround that is very complicated and question is would it even work , Realtek dropped the native manager in favor of manufacturer customized control manager , however when going this way the custom in this case ASUS manager may not appear at all , however most enhancements like EQ ,Effects you will have to adjust through ENHANCEMENT TAB within the Audio Driver TAB.

bare in mind some older RTL drivers may show the RTL Audi Manager but will also suffer W10 /Games incompatibilities :S

Also be careful wit SPATIAL TAB if you open it and select any given methods there ti will set your ADVANCED option too 2 CH , in other hand you cant use SPATIAL together with DTS-I or DDL and this is normal as SPATIAL is pseudo surround and corresponds only with 2 Ch source

Any time you accidentally open SPATIAL TAB or for any other reason check if your default format is stil set to DTS -I or DDL


----------



## brotherscro1 (Jun 2, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> No there is no fix for that , there is a workaround that is very complicated and question is would it even work , Realtek dropped the native manager in favor of manufacturer customized control manager , however when going this way the custom in this case ASUS manager may not appear at all , however most enhancements like EQ ,Effects you will have to adjust through ENHANCEMENT TAB within the Audio Driver TAB.



Damn  ive used that manager because when i play with analog audio input i have to switch side speakers to rear to work in 5.1 how do I do that now ?

I've tried again with your drivers here a picture but it still doesn't work for me (and Realtek HD Audio manager is back now but it won't get back with older drivers idk why)


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

well OK it works you just make small mistakes keep it there for a  moment Ill explain

so if you have your ASUS AUDIO MANAGER as I can see dont set DEFAULT FORMAT FROM HERE but use 
> CONTROL PANEL > AUDIO > ADVANCED > you find the same LIST but with added DTS I and DDL , select it form there.. try ping tone , works only TWO CHANEL thats normal 
Then you can USE all enhancements like DTS CONNECT > MOVIE/MUSIC and Sound EFECTS from your ASUS audio manger EXEPT DEFAULT FORMAT TAB ...if you open that it may automatically select 2 CH audio ..so you have to go back to DRIVER TAB in Control panel to select DTS I or DDL again.
Nothing is perfect ..but once youget use to it it is not a big deal

while dealing with control panel settings  be sure your ASUS AUDIO MANAGER is closed it may still be in sys tray but closed

I also advise to open the DOLBY TAB and tick the Dolby option there


----------



## brotherscro1 (Jun 2, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> so if you have your ASUS AUDIO MANAGER as I can see dont set DEFAULT FORMAT FROM HERE but use
> > CONTROL PANEL > AUDIO > ADVANCED > you find the same LIST but with added DTS I and DDL , select it form there.. try ping tone , works only TWO CHANEL thats normal
> Then you can USE all enhancements like DTS CONNECT > MOVIE/MUSIC and Sound EFECTS from your ASUS audio manger EXEPT DEFAULT FORMAT TAB ...if you open that it may automatically select 2 CH audio ..so you have to go back to DRIVER TAB in Control panel to select DTS I or DDL again.
> Nothing is perfect ..but once youget use to it it is not a big deal



Like this ? I've tried again with the manager closed just getting 2.1 in Fallout 4 but my Logitech Z906 says it's decoding





About dolby tab doesn't that just makes 2.1 sound like 5.1 not true 5.1?


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

I have the same behavior on my system between the RTL Audio Manager and DRIVER TAB Settings they seems to lost connection so not showing the same it happens few years back then it was fixed and now reappear after that mess with Windows10 Creator Update , unfortunately .
It may get fixed in future again


----------



## brotherscro1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Damn just gonna stick with analog for games and optical for movies and tv shows
thanks anyway


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

exactly like this ...but you should get all chanels is this efecting only fallout 4 ? is there any option in fallout 4 to select SURROUND , DOLBY , 5.1 or somthing ?

It works for games for me as well I cant tell for FO4 as I dont play it but the one I do all are 5.1 although in game audio settings are also set to SURROUND 5.1 , Dolby where ever it is available

did you thick , checked the option in DOLBY TAB ?

strange though do you have DTS Interactive available below Dolby Digital Live ? or only Dolby digital live and nothing more ?

"About dolby tab doesn't that just makes 2.1 sound like 5.1 not true 5.1?" yes it does but wont effect any true DOLBY or DTS signal if that is detected it wont do anything , however you will have played Music throughout all channels , If you prefer STEREO then leave it OFF .
I personally use DTS / DTS Interactive and NEO PC and Im very happy with it , lucky for me my system comes with licensed DTS Studio Sound and DTS Headphone X for 2ch audio Enhancements which I basically dont use, however for OPTICAL I use only DTS Interactive .
My MEDIA PC that I build is based on ASUS Z170A mobo and there I have also fully licensed DTS so I dont need to bother with all this workarounds but I dont have Dolby Digital Live nor do I care about it .


----------



## brotherscro1 (Jun 2, 2017)

No I just have Dolby Digital Live under options no DTSI
every game ive tried its only 2.1 ingame settings are set to surround where available


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

thats strange I have to admit and when you check the driver version it ends with 8166 ?


----------



## brotherscro1 (Jun 2, 2017)

brotherscro1 said:


> No I just have Dolby Digital Live under options no DTSI
> every game ive tried its only 2.1 ingame settings are set to surround where available





dvojinov said:


> thats strange I have to admit and when you check the driver version it ends with 8166 ?



Yes
Is it possible that I added Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of *DWORD (32bit value)* type and set it to *1*. wrong ? Or is it good like in a picture I posted before


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

brotherscro1 said:


> Yes
> Is it possible that I added Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of *DWORD (32bit value)* type and set it to *1*. wrong ? Or is it good like in a picture I posted before


Thats good as you did it teher is only 2 ways to create DWORD one of 32 type and other of 64 so thats it ...why  you only have DDL and not DTS-I puzzles me as we have the same RTL Chip I checked your motherboard spec . I dont know if there is different revisions with different capabilities of the same Chip in which one has only DDL other DTS and some of them both still it is obvious it doesn't work for you the same it works for me .
I dont know how fresh your system is , how many times and what methods of audio installation did you try before , may be some residue or some registry settings form before other then DWORD affecting the whole thing ...there is a lot of factors in play .
You may try DJs solution he is more Dolby oriented , and there is Finotes one but that is in my opinion quite a mess with Xfi MB5  keygens and stuff

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/

If you ever go for a clean windows installation but I mean really clean complete Windows installation , try this again with 8166 drivers and see if there is any changes , nothing can harm your system as no keygens or patches are involved the only modification is DWORD wich also automaticaly disapears with every new Realtek installation so you wont lose anything but may gain quite a lot .


----------



## brotherscro1 (Jun 2, 2017)

I did clean installation about a week ago had drivers version before this i've used CCleaner today when i installed drivers to completely remove the old ones and installed yours 
Windows is updated to the latest
It's not a big deal just gonna use it as before


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks it is actually interesting to have good conversation and feedback also learning some facts it may not play out the same for everyone although the same Audio chip is involved or at least basic model is the same and there are variations . 
It appears that your chip is able to do Dolby Digital Live but not DTS-I , I will check my games with selected DDL and see if there is any differences and behavior regarding the outputs using Optical . I let you know my findings .


----------



## lukjod (Jun 2, 2017)

Nope its driver version 8166 problem, on erlier 8158 all was ok and i can select dts and ddl as well.
For games to work as 5.1 You neede to change some dll files as described here


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

I didn't experience any problems on my games with 8158 or 8116 but ho needs it is worth to try  who need it


----------



## TomONeill (Jun 2, 2017)

ColinMacLaren said:


> Test sound does not work. Try playing a game or a AC3/DTS encoded source and rear audio should be working fine.


HEyo it actually works.

I'm wondering why this all is such a bitch to make it work. 5.1 has been around for so long, why aren't W 7/8/10 supporting this out of the box


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

Well it does , there was few breakdowns in the past and recently with Creator update however that has been fixed also . This what we are doing is basically , cheating a little , we exploiting the full capabilities of RTL chip . Mostly it is all about licences for DDL , DTS-I or both . Those which mobos or audio cards comes with either or both licenses doesn't have to do anything . Those who have only one or non well this method helps out in that regard . As I mentioned before my Asus Z170-A mobo is equip with full DTS I licence and I just have to install regular drivers no need for modifications and everything works out of the box regarding DTS I but I dont have DDL however I dont need it in fact I was deliberately choosing mobo with full DTS I and DTS solution.



brotherscro1 said:


> I did clean installation about a week ago had drivers version before this i've used CCleaner today when i installed drivers to completely remove the old ones and installed yours
> Windows is updated to the latest
> It's not a big deal just gonna use it as before


OK I check out my games using Dolby Digital Live and everything works it channels through all speakers in every game , also my AIMP 3 player as well as 
Kodi so exept that it is less dynamic in sound the DTS other then that everything works the same for me . SO here this is how it looks like on my sistem using the same drivers I prepared for DTS/DDL using PHITO patcher:
full name of my on-board audio chip : 
Audio Adapter: Intel Skylake PCH-H - High Definition Audio Controller
High Definition Audio Codec: RealTek ALC1150



 

so thats it, everything works on OPTICAL OUT to my Logitech Z906 speakers (DECODE lightn up)


----------



## brotherscro1 (Jun 2, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Well it does , there was few breakdowns in the past and recently with Creator update however that has been fixed also . This what we are doing is basically , cheating a little , we exploiting the full capabilities of RTL chip . Mostly it is all about licences for DDL , DTS-I or both . Those which mobos or audio cards comes with either or both licenses doesn't have to do anything . Those who have only one or non well this method helps out in that regard . As I mentioned before my Asus Z170-A mobo is equip with full DTS I licence and I just have to install regular drivers no need for modifications and everything works out of the box regarding DTS I but I dont have DDL however I dont need it in fact I was deliberately choosing mobo with full DTS I and DTS solution.
> 
> 
> OK I check out my games using Dolby Digital Live and everything works it channels through all speakers in every game , also my AIMP 3 player as well as
> ...



Do you have maybe link to patched older drivers ? Gonna try tomorrow again step by step hopefully I did something wrong so this time it's gonna work


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2017)

brotherscro1 said:


> Do you have maybe link to patched older drivers ? Gonna try tomorrow again step by step hopefully I did something wrong so this time it's gonna work



http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy.rar.html

same procedure as explained before only older drivers


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 2, 2017)

Question, I'm curious. I'm using the simplified mod from this thread - Just the RltkAPO64.dll and registry edit to get it working without test mode. Since the Windows fixes, Dolby & DTS Optical default formats have been working. However, I'm not sure that the Dolby Home Theater stereo-to-Virtual 5.1 (In the Device Properties Dolby tab) (Pro Logic II?) is functioning, when I thought it might have worked on some things before.

Is that actually working? What can I test that we know it actually works on?

I thought it was maybe functioning in Hearthstone before, but before today's update, Hearthstone was pretty buggy all around, but I'm still just getting L+R channels after today's bug fix update, when I thought I used to get center channel for voices.

I mean, I'm sure my receiver can fix that, but really I'm just curious if Virtual surround from stereo in the Dolby tab is functioning or not.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 3, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Question, I'm curious. I'm using the simplified mod from this thread - Just the RltkAPO64.dll and registry edit to get it working without test mode. Since the Windows fixes, Dolby & DTS Optical default formats have been working. However, I'm not sure that the Dolby Home Theater stereo-to-Virtual 5.1 (In the Device Properties Dolby tab) (Pro Logic II?) is functioning, when I thought it might have worked on some things before.
> 
> Is that actually working? What can I test that we know it actually works on?
> 
> ...



Dont know about the game but the Dolby Home Theater does work , I think the best way to test it is to set DDL or any other 2ch Format , have the Dolby Home Theater enabled  use Chrome with this add after the ".exe" in TARGET area
".exe" --disable-audio-output-resampler  >>> there has to be a space ( one) between "xxxxx.exe" and start of --disable... <<<
now play Youtube any clip music , video , whatever it should channel through out all channels however sometime the surround speakers doesn't sound so great possible it has to do with the quality of the clip or DHT matrix and algorithms  tends to play only some sort of ambient sounds and effects in a way VIRTUAL surround .
When you disable this option in DOLBY TAB regardless of chosen default format DDL or any other 2CH it will play only two chanel  audio or Stereo out ,  in my opinion DTS I with NEO does far better job then DHT . I think the encoding matrix and algorithms are far superior within DTS ..but that's my opinion and then again I favorite DTS over Dolby .


----------



## brotherscro1 (Jun 3, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy.rar.html
> 
> same procedure as explained before only older drivers


Ok so now I have DTSI and DDL but when I went in sound it said some drivers were disabled because they were causing problem so i  enabled them ive tried DTSI and DDL now but still only getting 2.1 :/
And ive got new shortcut that Dolby Audio





Even in Realtek Manager  I have DTS I and DDL  but still no idea why they are not working it says it's decoding but getting only 2.1







edit: it seems that DTS I works only in Minecraft lol gonna try again with other games but only Minecraft so far..
edit2:and Battlefield 1 atleast something


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 3, 2017)

you getting there


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Jun 3, 2017)

brotherscro1 said:


> Ok so now I have DTSI and DDL but when I went in sound it said some drivers were disabled because they were causing problem so i  enabled them ive tried DTSI and DDL now but still only getting 2.1 :/
> And ive got new shortcut that Dolby Audio
> 
> 
> ...



I think for stereo sound, like mp3 u can upmix them using Dolby Home Theater under the Dolby tap. That Dolby Audio shortcut is for analog audio, I don't think it will work with optical/spdif.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 3, 2017)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> I think for stereo sound, like mp3 u can upmix them using Dolby Home Theater under the Dolby tap. That Dolby Audio shortcut is for analog audio, I don't think it will work with optical/spdif.


it does work for me using DTS-I on optical to Z906 and in my case DOLBY HT is disabled , I use AIMP3 palyer WASPI Default


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Jun 3, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> it does work for me using DTS-I on optical to Z906 and in my case DOLBY HT is disabled , I use AIMP3 palyer WASPI Default



What about youtube?


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 3, 2017)

Silver_WRX02 said:


> What about youtube?


in that case it has to be enabled and this has to be added in Chrome exe Target " --disable-audio-output-resampler"
but again on OPTICAL OUT as well


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 3, 2017)

it doesn't really sound spectacular to be honest


----------



## Silver_WRX02 (Jun 3, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> in that case it has to be enabled and this has to be added in Chrome exe Target " --disable-audio-output-resampler"
> but again on OPTICAL OUT as well



Yea, DDL and DTS works with optical. My bad I was talking about the




That Audio Audio or DAX2 only work with analog.


----------



## dcrypt (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi all. I am a long time reader of this thread, but just registered to say thanks and ask a question.

I've been using the Pihto's patch since a long time ago (thanks, Pihto). After the Creator's update fiasco, and later fix, I started downloading updated drivers and patching them again. But I noticed that although DD Live is working again after the MS fix, DTS Connect has vanished from the "Advanced options" tab drop-down list. The latest driver version that includes working DTS Connect fo me is v6.0.1.8142. Later versions (8158, 8166 and 8169 tested) only enabled DD Live. 

Has anyone noticed? Is there a fix?

BR


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 4, 2017)

dcrypt said:


> Hi all. I am a long time reader of this thread, but just registered to say thanks and ask a question.
> 
> I've been using the Pihto's patch since a long time ago (thanks, Pihto). After the Creator's update fiasco, and later fix, I started downloading updated drivers and patching them again. But I noticed that although DD Live is working again after the MS fix, DTS Connect has vanished from the "Advanced options" tab drop-down list. The latest driver version that includes working DTS Connect fo me is v6.0.1.8142. Later versions (8158, 8166 and 8169 tested) only enabled DD Live.
> 
> ...


I did the same yesterday with 8166 and it works for me ,I have both.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 4, 2017)

Dolby Audio doesn't support for analog 7.1 channels.


----------



## anpa84 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi all, I have a motherboard asus Z170 Pro Gaming, 
Which procedure I must perform?
I have install "realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy"   i seen now dolby digital and dts, but in test audio not run. I can choose only 2 channel.
O.S. Win10 
Thanks, sorry for my english...


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 4, 2017)

Test tone only plays 2 channels.  If you get an error and the test tone doesn't play at all, it should be fixed by fully updating windows, but test is only 2 channels.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 4, 2017)

anpa84 said:


> Hi all, I have a motherboard asus Z170 Pro Gaming,
> Which procedure I must perform?
> I have install "realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy"   i seen now dolby digital and dts, but in test audio not run. I can choose only 2 channel.
> O.S. Win10
> Thanks, sorry for my english...


Install the KB 4020102 update, this solve your problem


----------



## dcrypt (Jun 4, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> I did the same yesterday with 8166 and it works for me ,I have both.


Does your motherboard support both in hw/bios? Which model?


----------



## brotherscro1 (Jun 5, 2017)

I've tried again with 8166 drivers it doesn't work only getting Dolby Digital Live but with 8059 drivers getting everything

edit : Actually DDL seems to work on some games but there is no DTSI 
and in realtek HD Audio Manager as default format I can't choose DDL as in older driver


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 5, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> @techimechi  that's not dolby digital live or dolby digital output really that's your receiver`s upmix stuff and I have the same think in my receiver integrated. So this thread is not for this and is it for Dolby Digital 5.1 output and Dts connect 5.1 output by the Prologic II and NEO PC who is implemented in this Realtek mod. So you have only stereo am? is because of Sound blaster? I think yes .... you cannot use prologic II or NEO PC is impossible



i use ddl & dtsi with creative sound blaster present (installed)
all work fine! except functions "dts tab"

@Alan Finote v8166
how get "DTS CONNECT: NEO6" option??


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 6, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> i use ddl & dtsi with creative sound blaster present (installed)
> all work fine! except functions "dts tab"
> 
> @Alan Finote v8166
> how get "DTS CONNECT: NEO6" option??


This guide working only for stereo channels.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 6, 2017)

latest available Realtek drivers DDL / DTS ready however DWORD method apply . This  drivers flowing the original post on page 1  and concerned only to DDL  & DTS-I or whatever is sported by your system.

http://sharemods.com/rfeggdz7pdxo/Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8172_DDL_DTS_rdy.zip.html

This are patched drivers already by me so nothing to do else then download and after that you have to go through regular installation once finished you have to add one DWORD32 bit type in registry of Windows using regedit :

1.* After installation, DONT RESTART* when asked open Run, type in "regedit" without quotes. Navigate to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of *DWORD (32bit value)* type and set it to *1*.
2. Restart normally.

NO TEST MODE NEEDED but you have update to latest Cumulative patch before IF you didn't already. Be sure to ALLOW driver installation when asked dont worry it is not a virus or something it is unsigned driver forced to install and WITHOUT TEST MODE .


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 6, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> This guide working only for stereo channels.



not....stay not working


----------



## lukjod (Jun 6, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> latest available Realtek drivers DDL / DTS ready however DWORD method apply ......


Only DDL active dts doesn't work no metter what. So still last fully working version is 8158 at least on my asus z-97a rlt 892 chipset


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 6, 2017)

lukjod said:


> Only DDL active dts doesn't work no metter what. So still last fully working version is 8158 at least on my asus alc 892 chipset


what is your RTL chip on-board ? thats quite strange , honestly . Why it doesn't work with new releases and so far every works for me . Then what so special with the old one I always do the same thing ,I dont add anything , or remove or edit something that could impact the installation procedure . Only by chance I had this old one left on my storage drive so when someone asked I uploaded them they could be gone long time ago .

the only thing different is this old drivers are still from ANNIVERSARY W10 era , while the latest after Creators was pushed out , is there any change within the driver structure...maybe ? who knows .


----------



## lukjod (Jun 6, 2017)

well I've tried to patch all 3 dlls 1 in win32 and 2 in win64 folder with pihto patcher but only ddl can be activated in driver. Last thing is to try change these dlls with patched 8158 after installation


----------



## byu1 (Jun 6, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> latest available Realtek drivers DDL / DTS ready however DWORD method apply . This  drivers flowing the original post on page 1  and concerned only to DDL  & DTS-I or whatever is sported by your system.
> 
> http://sharemods.com/rfeggdz7pdxo/Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8172_DDL_DTS_rdy.zip.html
> 
> ...




should I uninstall realtek from 8166 mod?  will this affect mb5 ?


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 6, 2017)

byu1 said:


> should I uninstall realtek from 8166 mod?  will this affect mb5 ?


it is all in description


----------



## byu1 (Jun 6, 2017)

lukjod said:


> Only DDL active dts doesn't work no metter what. So still last fully working version is 8158 at least on my asus z-97a rlt 892 chipset




Yep . only DDL in windows audio, no DTS.  no DDL, DTS in realtek default format.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 7, 2017)

byu1 said:


> Yep . only DDL in windows audio, no DTS.  no DDL, DTS in realtek default format.


seriously

 guys , either you are doing something wrong or 892 is out of DTS-I support I have ALC1150


----------



## byu1 (Jun 7, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> seriouslyView attachment 88816 guys , either you are doing something wrong or 892 is out of DTS-I support I have ALC1150




for 8172 ?


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 7, 2017)

byu1 said:


> for 8172 ?


Are you blind or something??? Is the picture not clear enough??? YES for fuck sake I fucking made them . And it will be last ever I shared here now you are on your own I'm out of here . Find your own way to get it work I've done my part .


----------



## byu1 (Jun 7, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Are you blind or something??? Is the picture not clear enough??? YES for fuck sake I fucking made them . And it will be last ever I shared here now you are on your own I'm out of here . Find your own way to get it work I've done my part .



I uninstalled realtek, disabled windows defender, downloaded the file again, extract it,  run setup as admin.   still same.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 7, 2017)

Try using the DLL and registry edit on pg 37.


----------



## lukjod (Jun 7, 2017)

DTS and DDL Realtek 8152 working patched drivers with reg file. After installation of this driver before 2 reboot add reg changes by clicking on provided reg file. Then reboot and change settings in Yours drivers section to have dts enebled. Works well on 15063.332 win 10 x64 version http://sharemods.com/9csp5ylgvyus/realtek_hda_8152_DTS.rar.html


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 7, 2017)

byu1 said:


> I uninstalled realtek, disabled windows defender, downloaded the file again, extract it,  run setup as admin.   still same.


so did you enter the REGISTRY DWORD ENTRY ??? did you or DID YOU NOT??  make a REGISTRY Screen shot of this location :

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio

Disabling DEFENDER does NOTHING , run as ADMINISTRATOR DOES NOTHING on this driver packakge I would never recommend to DISABLE DEFENDER .. now for your wondering...again I install my package with BITDEFENDER ON which is far more aggressive then DEFENDER and no problem at all .

but what the FUCK you doing  ???? you have licensed support for DTS why are you messing with this ..just install regular drivers from REALTEK and you dont even need this shit here ..thats how much you know about Realtek

Z-97A
Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC featuring Crystal Sound 2
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel MIC Jack-retasking
*Audio Feature :*
- Absolute Pitch 192kHz/ 24-bit True BD Lossless Sound
- DTS Ultra PC II
- DTS Connect
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel

I have the same on my Z-170A and I NEVER HAVE TO GO with modified drivers , who know what you fucked up by installing MB5 and who know how many methods of hacked drivers you installed before as MB5 is hacked and comes with KEYGEN which is recognized as virus ,so thats why you disabling DEFENDER ..LOL ..stinks to me as Finotes package but this is complete different thing ...and different way of installation .


----------



## lukjod (Jun 7, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Z-97A
> Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC featuring Crystal Sound 2
> - Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel MIC Jack-retasking
> *Audio Feature :*
> ...



no, Z97-a doesn't support dts and ddl out of the box and never did, You have to go for modified drivers.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 7, 2017)

lukjod said:


> no, Z97-a doesn't support dts and ddl out of the box and never did, You have to go for modified drivers.


are you for real ??? 
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z97A/specifications/

scroll down to AUDIO part and check for your  self , It may not have if you fucked up your Windows heavily with all this rouge   Realtek installations
"
Audio
Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC featuring Crystal Sound 2
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel MIC Jack-retasking
*Audio Feature :*
- Absolute Pitch 192kHz/ 24-bit True BD Lossless Sound
- DTS Ultra PC II
- DTS Connect
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel
- Audio Shielding: Ensures precision analog/digital separation and greatly reduced multi-lateral interference
- Dedicated audio PCB layers: Separate layers for left and right channels to guard the quality of the sensitive audio signals
- Audio amplifier: Provides the highest-quality sound for headphone and speakers
- Premium Japanese-made audio capacitors: Provide warm, natural and immersive sound with exceptional clarity and fidelity
- Unique de-pop circuit: Reduces start-up popping noise to audio outputs
- Top notch audio sensation delivers according to the audio configuration
- EMI protection cover to prevent electrical noise to affect the amplifier quality
"

now how come I have Z-170A in my MEDIA PC and it always have DTS support out from the box but NOT Dolby Digital Live and I dont care about it as all I need is DTS and DTS-I support which works with every REALTEK driver I installed without any modification applied .
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-A/specifications/
"Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC featuring Crystal Sound 3
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel MIC Jack-retasking
*Audio Feature :*
- DTS Connect
- DTS Studio Sound
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel
- LED-lit Audio Shielding: Ensures precision analog/digital separation and greatly reduced multi-lateral interference, with a gorgeous illuminated trace path
- Dedicated audio PCB layers: Separate layers for left and right channels to guard the quality of the sensitive audio signals
- Audio amplifier: Provides the highest-quality sound for headphone and speakers
- Premium Japanese-made audio capacitors: Provide warm, natural and immersive sound with exceptional clarity and fidelity
- Unique de-pop circuit: Reduces start-up popping noise to audio outputs
- Top notch audio sensation delivers according to the audio configuration
- EMI protection cover to prevent electrical noise to affect the amplifier quality
- Absolute Pitch 192khz/24bit true BD lossless sound
- Power pre-regulator: Reduces power input noise to ensure consistent performance
Separate layer for left and right track, ensuring both sound deliver equal quality"

All I can conclude is that you guys are fucking up your systems and Windows very badly

To get all confusions aside I have two systems :

Self made MEDIA PC based on Asus-Z170A with ALC892  DTS / DTSI out of the BOX no modifying needed

Gaming PC hp OMEN Desktop X 900-000nx with ALC1150 with DTS HeadphoneX and DTS Studio Sound out of the BOX and modified drivers NEEDED to be able to ENABLE DTS- Interactive however the method enables Dolby Digital Live as well a PLUS for me but unnecessary in my case.

https://support.hp.com/emea_middle_.../model/13378192#Z7_3054ICK0K8UDA0AQC11TA930C7

So here we are me with TWO systems working absolutely fine and you with your systems with all kind of BS going on regarding DDL and DTS-I ..how ???? enlight me please ?


----------



## lukjod (Jun 7, 2017)

well i dunno recently I installed it fresh as creators update come and perfectly know what I,m doing as full setup with my home media takes 2 days to combine it with linux based qnap device to fully automatically download, process and download subs for movies and series then play it via plex server on multiple tvs and mobiles.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 7, 2017)

lukjod said:


> well i dunno recently I installed it fresh as creators update come and perfectly know what I,m doing as full setup with my home media takes 2 days to combine it with linux based qnap device to fully automatically download, process and download subs for movies and series then play it via plex server on multiple tvs and mobiles.


Sorry what dose this have to do with DTS , DTS-I native support by your Mobo and the fact you don't have it working as it should and this crossplatform binding ??? Should I be impressed or what ? Nice for you I crossplatforms with Android, Xbox and Windows with my Media PC and I don't need 2 days maybe 2 hrs ...and still have full DTS and DTS-I out of the box...so what's the point ????


----------



## lukjod (Jun 7, 2017)

the point is a need to use patched drivers on z97-a mainboard despite the fact what is written on asus page eot for me regarding my hardware capabilities


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 7, 2017)

Good have it your way I just can be happy that Asus don't lie and write deceiving information for my Z170-A Mobo . You should return yours and sue Asus for misleading information regarding Audio capabilities of your motherboard.


----------



## byu1 (Jun 7, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> so did you enter the REGISTRY DWORD ENTRY ??? did you or DID YOU NOT??  make a REGISTRY Screen shot of this location :
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio
> 
> ...


----------



## lukjod (Jun 7, 2017)

in my case I don't have DisableProtectedAudioDG entry, other looks the same


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 7, 2017)

well then we have a new situation with new drivers and the structure , somehow it does work with my systems , may be due to legally licences DTS and DTS Interactive technology I dont know what else , it will possibly work with some people and not with all , and it may also stop working for  me in some near future ..who knows ..then Im going for  SB ZX and end of story .


----------



## byu1 (Jun 7, 2017)

any solutions?


----------



## dcrypt (Jun 7, 2017)

@dvojinov, the (modified) driver you posted in #2157 seems to work only for DDL. DTS-I does not work for me (no license support in the MB). As mentioned before, the last driver version with working DTS-I for me, is 8142.

Thanks a lot for the information.

BR


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 7, 2017)

Not from me as long as someone else doesn't figure out what may be the issue , I can't recreate the same problem you guys facing on 2 of mine systems one with ALC882 and other with ALC 1150 so for me there is no way to deal with it unfortunately. I always have both DTSi and DDL and I don't even use DDL and don't care about it . For me all that matters is DTS and DTSi.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 7, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> not....stay not working



It is only when you put the SPDIF in stereo mode


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 7, 2017)

lukjod said:


> in my case I don't have DisableProtectedAudioDG entry, other looks the same


Well if you use driver set from me it is imperative to add the DWORD without it didn't work even for me . But now we have this situation where the DWORD is in place and doesn't work for him. Try to add it and see what is going to happen , keep in mind Everytime you Install new drivers or reinstall existing you have to add the DWORD it doesn't stay after new Installation or reinstallation.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 7, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Well if you use driver set from me it is imperative to add the DWORD without it didn't work even for me . But now we have this situation where the DWORD is in place and doesn't work for him. Try to add it and see what is going to happen , keep in mind Everytime you Install new drivers or reinstall existing you have to add the DWORD it doesn't stay after new Installation or reinstallation.



In my case, I've embedded this code inside the INF file (eg HDXRT.inf)


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 7, 2017)

And make a clean Installation be sure to remove everything realtek related , if that doesn't work for your onboard audio then there is something new we don't know how to deal with it. Also don't the use any audio enhancement tools from Asus like Sonic audio get that out of your system . Also get MB5 completely uninstalled as it may intefer .


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 7, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> And make a clean Installation be sure to remove everything realtek related , if that doesn't work for your onboard audio then there is something new we don't know how to deal with it. Also do the use any audio enhancement tools from Asus like Sonic audio get that out of your system . Also get MB5 completely uninstalled as it may intefer .



It interferes, yes, because it overrides all other APOs.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks Alan maybe this guys cought in between 2 different driver agenda's I newer used or installed MB5 I do understand that there is some benefits to some group of users however I'm pursuing the DTSi and DDL as from the original post on page one that started by 2bad . That was before known as A1 method I believe which transformed to this let say DWORD method how the OS and drivers where developing throughout the time.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 7, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Thanks Alan maybe this guys cought in between 2 different driver agenda's I newer used or installed MB5 I do understand that there is some benefits to some group of users however I'm pursuing the DTSi and DDL as from the original post on page one that started by 2bad . That was before known as A1 method I believe which transformed to this let say DWORD method how the OS and drivers where developing throughout the time.



That's what I did in my package. The Sound Blaster suite is enabled on analog audio only while the digital outputs are completely free from Sound Blaster, and it is possible to play 5.1 audio through the SPDIF with DDL or DTSi, ie the digital outputs are not affected by the overwriting of APOs by the Sound Blaster.



dvojinov said:


> Thanks Alan maybe this guys cought in between 2 different driver agenda's I newer used or installed MB5 I do understand that there is some benefits to some group of users however I'm pursuing the DTSi and DDL as from the original post on page one that started by 2bad . That was before known as A1 method I believe which transformed to this let say DWORD method how the OS and drivers where developing throughout the time.



That's why some users reported that in analog audio, Sound Blaster works perfectly, but when they changed, that is, they set digital outputs by default, Sound Blaster stops working. This proves your freedom from DDL and DTSi.


----------



## dcrypt (Jun 7, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> That's what I did in my package. The Sound Blaster suite is enabled on analog audio only while the digital outputs are completely free from Sound Blaster, and it is possible to play 5.1 audio through the SPDIF with DDL or DTSi, ie the digital outputs are not affected by the overwriting of APOs by the Sound Blaster.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why some users reported that in analog audio, Sound Blaster works perfectly, but when they changed, that is, they set digital outputs by default, Sound Blaster stops working. This proves your freedom from DDL and DTSi.



I have only installed drivers downloaded from here (only Realtek WHQL), patched by myself with Pihto's patcher from this thread. Tested v8152 already, downloaded from elsewhere, and DTS-I also works. Newer drivers don't.

BR


----------



## lukjod (Jun 7, 2017)

To clear my situation,
I never used any other drivers than realtek one and change in all of them 2 dll using pihto patcher and adding 1 entry yo registry as I put in post https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-87#post-3672801. All is working fine up to 8152 drivers all never as 8158, 8166, 8169, 8172 works only as DDL. DTS is possible only on 8152 and lower. Realtek simply must have change smthg which pihto patcher is not cracking, some one with knowledge of this code must see this. So for me all is working well DDL and DTS but only up to 8152 drivers. Hope to clear it out


----------



## dcrypt (Jun 7, 2017)

lukjod said:


> To clear my situation,
> I never used any other drivers than realtek one and change in all of them 2 dll using pihto patcher and adding 1 entry yo registry as I put in post https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-87#post-3672801. All is working fine up to 8152 drivers all never as 8158, 8166, 8169, 8172 works only as DDL. DTS is possible only on 8152 and lower. Realtek simply must have change smthg which pihto patcher is not cracking, some one with knowledge of this code must see this. So for me all is working well DDL and DTS but only up to 8152 drivers. Hope to clear it out



Crystal clear. Same as me.


----------



## byu1 (Jun 7, 2017)

lukjod said:


> To clear my situation,
> I never used any other drivers than realtek one and change in all of them 2 dll using pihto patcher and adding 1 entry yo registry as I put in post https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-87#post-3672801. All is working fine up to 8152 drivers all never as 8158, 8166, 8169, 8172 works only as DDL. DTS is possible only on 8152 and lower. Realtek simply must have change smthg which pihto patcher is not cracking, some one with knowledge of this code must see this. So for me all is working well DDL and DTS but only up to 8152 drivers. Hope to clear it out




is this 8152 from #2171 ?


----------



## lukjod (Jun 7, 2017)

byu1 said:


> is this 8152 from #2171 ?


yes


----------



## dcrypt (Jun 7, 2017)

Mine yes, but I should have been downloading it from here, which I didn't. I will test it in the following days.


----------



## byu1 (Jun 7, 2017)

lukjod said:


> yes



Ok.  just tried 8152.   DDL and DTS listed in windows audio but not in realtek control.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 7, 2017)

and it won't be if it's modded.


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 8, 2017)

Just a quick question:
Is it possible to install DTS Headphone:X (basically SRS Audio Sandbox with Headphone 360) without a DTS-certified Headphone?


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 8, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Just a quick question:
> Is it possible to install DTS Headphone:X (basically SRS Audio Sandbox with Headphone 360) without a DTS-certified Headphone?


Should be , it is pure software solution so it doesn't matter on which Headphones it works with .However where do you gt the  DTS Headphone:X from ?
It may be a matter of license sometimes this comes with some motherboards and has licence embedded in HW recognized devices.

is this what you looking for ? I have it but it came with my hp OMEN Desktop X 900 and even after clean windows installation I didn't have to download or install any additional software I believe it is part of the Realtek drivers and gui.


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 8, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> is this what you looking for ? I have it but it came with my hp OMEN Desktop X 900 and even after clean windows installation I didn't have to download or install any additional software I believe it is part of the Realtek drivers and gui.
> View attachment 88853


I didn't know they bundled it with PCs as well (in addition to a handful of headphones). This does indeed mean it can be installed. My motherboard has the DTS Connect Neo PC thingy which can be used only with 4+ speakers - meaning, not with headphones. But I am only using the default Realtek driver from the motherboard's downloads page. I ONLY want the Headphone:X. Is three a driver I can try which doesn't require specific devices (like usb dongles etc) to be connected for installation?


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 8, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> I didn't know they bundled it with PCs as well (in addition to a handful of headphones). This does indeed mean it can be installed. My motherboard has the DTS Connect Neo PC thingy which can be used only with 4+ speakers - meaning, not with headphones. But I am only using the default Realtek driver from the motherboard's downloads page. I ONLY want the Headphone:X. Is three a driver I can try which doesn't require specific devices (like usb dongles etc) to be connected for installation?



what is your motherboard ?

how do you connect your Headphones ? via USB or 3.5 inch connectors ?


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 8, 2017)

See my system specs. 3.5" front panel header on chassis.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 8, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> See my system specs. 3.5" front panel header on chassis.


its an helluva mobo I can tell you that but unfortunately no for DTS HeadphoneX on your end you have ASUS Sonic Radar which does pretty much fo the same so while you use DIGITAL OUT you will have DTS Connect , well even if you can download DTS HeadphoneX Im not sure it would activate due to missing licence . It would say something like your Hardware is not DTS supported or some similar shit .
Whats the problem with Sonic ? Why you need Headphone X ?
Thats my assumption if you ever come across DTS HeadphneX download and are able to install it ..tell us please .



Nabarun said:


> View attachment 88857


yap!Thea's  correct you are able to use 6chDirect analog with DTS which is awesome but for 2 ch you should have that Sonic Radar


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 8, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> its an helluva mobo I can tell you that but unfortunately no for DTS HeadphoneX on your end you have ASUS Sonic Radar which does pretty much fo the same so while you use DIGITAL OUT you will have DTS Connect , well even if you can download DTS HeadphoneX Im not sure it would activate due to missing licence . It would say something like your Hardware is not DTS supported or some similar shit .
> Whats the problem with Sonic ? Why you need Headphone X ?
> Thats my assumption if you ever come across DTS HeadphneX download and are able to install it ..tell us please .


Nope. Sonic radar is a completely different thing. It is just a kind of a "hack" to "view" direction of sounds while gaming. Headphone:x from DTS is like the SRS Audio Sandbox with Headphone 360. A driver implemented to work in tandem with your sound card's driver. In addition to excellent fidelity, it makes you HEAR the sound as if you were using an actual 7.1 system or better, and to let you get a precise location of enemy position in games. My question is not regarding licences. I just want to know if there's a particular (orunlocked) driver which works with the Realtec codec.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 8, 2017)

Like I said I have DTS HeadphoneX , all I do is installing normal Realtek drivers nothing more mostly this thread is about getting DTS-Interactive which you have by default ..lucky you


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 8, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Like I said I have DTS HeadphoneX , all I do is installing normal Realtek drivers nothing more mostly this thread is about getting DTS-Interactive which you have by default ..lucky you


Nope. Nope. Not lucky at all. It doesn't freakin work with my Adio Technica ATH M50 Headphones. I need a proper driver. The one I am using is like a century old. Asus doesn't seem interested in supporting older hardware with new features. The audio chipset from Realtek is top notch and CAN support all the latest stuff including all DD and DTS stuff. I just need a proper package to install. I don't know if the default drivers from the Realtek site will have all that. May be I should give it a try?


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 8, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Nope. Nope. Not lucky at all. It doesn't freakin work with my Adio Technica ATH M50 Headphones. I need a proper driver. The one I am using is like a century old. Asus doesn't seem interested in supporting older hardware with new features. The audio chipset from Realtek is top notch and CAN support all the latest stuff including all DD and DTS stuff. I just need a proper package to install. I don't know if the default drivers from the Realtek site will have all that. May be I should give it a try?



you wont have it even with new drivers as long as someone doesn't do some magic trick on them for this to be enabled , no one ever around here did anything with 2ch Pseudio Audio like DTS Headphone X ,I know about this as it came with my hp and is available by default with any Realtek drivers , and there is absolutely no download for that not even on my hp page I would download it and post it here so you could try if it was a separate tool but it isn't . You ave the same chipset as I do .


----------



## byu1 (Jun 8, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> ok I came across this thing  http://sharemods.com/x0ylcdot4hau/V8090WHQL_DSD_DTSHPX160HeadphoneXSonicSuite332FF03_RS2.zip.html so it has DTS HeadphoneX however only that and In my case I lose DTS Studio ,this somehow is concerning only with Headphones . you can try them its a driver dont know if they are newer ol older then you have and ther is DTS FLODER with the DTS Headphone X installation.
> 
> In my case it is inferior what I have DTS Studio+DTS Headphone X so i removed it  as .




is this for realteak?


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 8, 2017)

byu1 said:


> is this for realteak?


yes but not modified for DTSI or DDL , this seems to be regular drivers with addition of DTS Headphone X and this Sonic Suite I could only test DTS Headphone X


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 8, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> yes but not modified for DTSI or DDL , this seems to be regular drivers with addition of DTS Headphone X and this Sonic Suite I could only test DTS Headphone X


Sonic suite means NOT Realtek. Asus have been using custom codecs instead of ALC*** on their top boards lately. The driver probably needs those device IDs to install.
However, if you did manage to install it, did you have controls for "fidelity", "stage" etc?


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 8, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Sonic suite means NOT Realtek. Asus have been using custom codecs instead of ALC*** on their top boards lately. The driver probably needs those device IDs to install.
> However, if you did manage to install it, did you have controls for "fidelity", "stage" etc?


No for me only DTS headphoneX as explained but obviously my English is that bad so people doesn't understand or read. And this are Realtek Drivers . Sonic suit is only addon . Fuck people unpack that fucking shit and check for you self . Fucking mistrust and chicken knowlage.

Sonic Suite , DT$ Studio, DTS HPX , Nahimic , SB MB3/MB5 are all fucking pseudo surround Softwares running on Realtek chips in this case and need REALTEK DRIVER to work!

goodbye signing off !


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 8, 2017)

rip


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 9, 2017)

Sorry I meant SupremeFX codec (not sonic suite). The Max 9 Extreme has SupremeFX S1220 codec instead of Realtek ALC 1220, for example. Different chips need different drivers. And @dvojinov you need to learn to use the forum. Edit and merge your posts. And be polite. You are no Einstein.


----------



## lukjod (Jun 9, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> ...@dvojinov[/USER] you need to learn to use the forum. Edit and merge your posts. And be polite. You are no Einstein.


Thats true, some people should read twice what they wrote before hiting send


----------



## Ocianus (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi. So im really new to all of this, but today i tried to connect my phillips fr 994 to my computer trough an optical cable. I am not able to get any music playing on my stereo.
Here are some pictures:

https://gyazo.com/06b861231763ff56448521ec6cc341f1
https://gyazo.com/b9a24d3e3fc0773b0437990ccafbaf7c
https://gyazo.com/74d3ee33de1261e80f3d6d7e77293013
https://gyazo.com/e046da5793ec0cfbf5b9c37035333a8f

All help is highly appriciates, i am desperate :/


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 10, 2017)

Not at all?  What stuff did you use from here?  A safer bet might be using either your ASUS drivers or the drivers from the Realtek website and the simpler driver modification on pg 37, if your Windows is up to date.  It at least should get you Dolby and DTS default formats.  (They only appear in the sound device properties advanced tab and not in the Audio Manager).


----------



## Ocianus (Jun 10, 2017)

From here i havent tried much, simply because im all new to this and dont understand most of it. Im using windows 8.1 currently. Is there any of the tips here you would recommend for me? Maybe if youve got skype it would go faster to type to eachother, aswell as i could screenshare?  If you dont want to thats ok. I just really want my stereo to work, so badly.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 10, 2017)

I don't have that.

And what I said above.  But it's odd that it's not working for you at all with your normal drivers.  Have you tried using your latest drivers from the ASUS website or the High Definition Audio drivers from the Realtek website?  If you aren't getting any audio at all through optical at any default format setting, then a modified driver probably isn't going to fix that issue.  Also, make sure you check for the newest Windows updates.


----------



## Ocianus (Jun 10, 2017)

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/B85PRO_GAMER/HelpDesk_Download/

Is it the Beta Version 8098 i should download? You think that might change or solve my problem?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 10, 2017)

You'd either try that one or the one below it.  However, I don't know if it'll fix whatever problem you have, but that's where you go first for reliability.


----------



## Ocianus (Jun 11, 2017)

Updates more or less all my drivers, still no sound.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 11, 2017)

Well a modified driver probably isn't going to fix whatever issue you're having if you can't get your sound system working at all.


----------



## kdantas (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi, can someone help me? I have installed the Windows 10 Pro v1703 b15063.332 in my Notebook LG N460. The audio is working but not so good. For any reason the Windows 10 didn´t find the Realtek Audio device. So, I can´t see the "Realtek High Definition Audio" in the Device Manager - Sound, video and game controllers. How can I fix this issue without messed up the OS of my Notebook? Thanks.

Device Manager:




AIDA64 Info:


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 13, 2017)

kdantas said:


> Hi, can someone help me? I have installed the Windows 10 Pro v1703 b15063.332 in my Notebook LG N460. The audio is working but not so good. For any reason the Windows 10 didn´t find the Realtek Audio device. So, I can´t see the "Realtek High Definition Audio" in the Device Manager - Sound, video and game controllers. How can I fix this issue without messed up the OS of my Notebook? Thanks.
> 
> Device Manager:
> View attachment 88996
> ...



Install a Realtek driver package.


----------



## kdantas (Jun 13, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Install a Realtek driver package.



Hi @Alan Finote, I installed the last version of Realtek Driver (R2.81), but something went wrong, messing up my OS. I had to install the OS again. So, I want the right way to solve this issue.


----------



## Nabarun (Jun 13, 2017)

OK Guys, I've found a pretty good alternative to all these "unlocked" stuff - and it works great! Dolby Home Theater v4. The sound it incredible. I have tried it with monitor's headphone port (via Displayport from GPU) and speakers, and the analog speakers and front panel headphone port on chassis. I could use a little of the srs trubass though. But the bass isn't bad at all. All in all I'm quite satisfied. I don't know if it's legal to share it (or use it, for that matter). But do search for it if you are interested.


----------



## grifers (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi. Netflix 5.1 Works now?. I set "dolby digital live 5.1" in avanced settings, but I think Netflix films dont work properly, sounds to emulated 5.1, no native 5.1, why?. All the rest things Works perfect (games), But Netflix in 5.1 not.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 14, 2017)

If you have to do the DisableProtectedAudioDG registry edit for what ever mod you're using, then it won't work for the Netflix app, as far as I know.

If you're playing it through a web browser, I'm not sure if Netflix even supports 5.1 through a web browser.


----------



## sonojo (Jun 15, 2017)

I would like to confirm if with the 8166 modified works with the latest windows 10 creators update over SPIDF (Dolby digital live 5.1) because I'm still on 14393 with 8059, but want to update to the latest creators. I have a Home Theater 5.1 connected with optical cable in my Z170 Asrock motherboard.
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 15, 2017)

sonojo said:


> I would like to confirm if with the 8166 modified works with the latest windows 10 creators update over SPIDF (Dolby digital live 5.1) because I'm still on 14393 with 8059, but want to update to the latest creators. I have a Home Theater 5.1 connected with optical cable in my Z170 Asrock motherboard.
> Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## L@Zar0 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi,

I've registered and want to post only to *give thanks* to the people contributing in this post.

I have an old Maximus VI Hero with Realtek ALC1150 and it was very difficult to get Dolby Digital (with optical) in the SupremeFX that cames with the mobo.

So, finally, following the guidelines in this post:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-24#post-3320764

i have Dolby Digital Live (and DTS also) applying official R2.79 Realtek drivers and modded R2.75 DLL using A1 method.






I decided to contribute a bit more, and compare a bit my testings:
I tested also the Dolby PCEE and Dolby Home Theater v4 method (as Nabarun has proposed) via nvidia HDMI and it gives me a bit of more punch to the sounds. The problem I have is that it disconnects Dolby Digital after having processed sounds. With Realtek by optical connection, Dolby Digital is always ON in my AV Receiver.
I tried to use the guidelines for new R2.81 release or even modded Realtek HD drivers 8176 release, without any good results.
In all the modded versions I've tried, the Dolby Audio try icon, although installed, gives me an error when I try to open the application. It says something about "Missing components in the installation. Bla bla bla"

So:

- Are there any hopes that R2.81 would be "usable" with my Maximus VI Hero?
- Is there any form to make available Dolby Audio app and make it working?
- Is there any method to pass through Dolby Digital from Realtek HD Audio from motherboard to the Nvidia HDMI connection?
   I've looked this all these days, but I have not any good result, because at first glance it seems to be impossible, but I do not know if by software there would be any method to do this.
- Would it be possible to use Dolby Digital Plus (or even Dolby Atmos) using this method?

Thanks a lot for your testings!


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 17, 2017)

grifers said:


> Hi. Netflix 5.1 Works now?. I set "dolby digital live 5.1" in avanced settings, but I think Netflix films dont work properly, sounds to emulated 5.1, no native 5.1, why?. All the rest things Works perfect (games), But Netflix in 5.1 not.



need select Films with a 5.1 audio.
if not work, try modify "hex" of all xaudio.dll files


----------



## byu1 (Jun 20, 2017)

is it possible to use realtek and sound blaster at same time? I bought a Bluetooth has transmitter connected to sound blaster optical out and soundbar connected reatelk optical out for main audio out. How can I use realtek and soundblaster at same time?


----------



## L@Zar0 (Jun 20, 2017)

byu1 said:


> is it possible to use realtek and sound blaster at same time? I bought a Bluetooth has transmitter connected to sound blaster optical out and soundbar connected reatelk optical out for main audio out. How can I use realtek and soundblaster at same time?


AFAIK, you can have both sound devices installed on computer, but Windows (at least Windows 10) will only make use of one of the devices, the one you've selected in Playback Devices (the one that has the green checked circle). You must change the device everytime you want to use the other.


----------



## RealSpArTeN (Jun 20, 2017)

byu1 said:


> is it possible to use realtek and sound blaster at same time? I bought a Bluetooth has transmitter connected to sound blaster optical out and soundbar connected reatelk optical out for main audio out. How can I use realtek and soundblaster at same time?


You can accomplish this with 3rd party software, try looking up virtual audio cable (or some other type of audio loopback device)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 23, 2017)

Dear members. I'm here again to introduce another Realtek MOD driver made by me, which features version 6.0.1.8176 and the following enhancements: SRS, Dolby Home Theater v4 (TEST) and DTS All Effects. The same is compatible with DirectX 12 and the link is just below:

http://www23.zippyshare.com/v/wGBER4V8/file.html

I hope you enjoy and enjoy it and send your suggestions.

*TIPS: NO SOUND BLASTER, TEST MODE OR DISABLE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT IS REQUIRED FOR INSTALLATION.*



Alan Finote said:


> Dear members. I'm here again to introduce another Realtek MOD driver made by me, which features version 6.0.1.8176 and the following enhancements: SRS, Dolby Home Theater v4 (TEST) and DTS All Effects. The same is compatible with DirectX 12 and the link is just below:
> 
> http://www23.zippyshare.com/v/wGBER4V8/file.html
> 
> ...



Guys, working? If yes, post the pictures, IF POSSIBLE.


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 23, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Guys, working? If yes, post the pictures, IF POSSIBLE.



@Alan Finote

dts and ddl not allowed


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 23, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> @Alan Finote
> 
> dts and ddl not allowed


That's what the images are for. I'll fix it as soon as possible.
But are Dolby and DTS effects working?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jun 23, 2017)

@Alan Finote

When I installed on win 10, it installs but it has no sound 

Any solutions?

Edit: The video/audio player also shutting down


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 23, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> 
> When I installed on win 10, it installs but it has no sound
> 
> ...



Have you installed any of the Dolby programs in the DTPC folder? If so, try uninstalling it, and then restart your computer.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jun 23, 2017)

I have only the DTS package installed, anyway I try install again


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 23, 2017)

Soon I will post another link here.



Alan Finote said:


> Soon I will post another link here.


http://www56.zippyshare.com/v/olT3lLGQ/file.html


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jun 23, 2017)

Somehow sadly this driver not working for me 

I have in/uninstalled DTPC and reinstall the first version of the package and also the second and nothing 

Is it build or update failure?

I'm countinously on 14393


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 23, 2017)

QUOTE="Alan Finote, post: 3682082, member: 170292"]That's what the images are for. I'll fix it as soon as possible.
But are Dolby and DTS effects working?[/QUOTE]

i think so...
but driver not working(last print)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 23, 2017)

@itachimendes Do the following:

*1º - Uninstall the Realtek driver, but do not restart the computer. 
2º - Delete any content that is located in the following directories: "%systemdrive%\Program Files\Realtek"; "%Systemdrive%\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Audio"; "%Systemroot%\system32\DAX2"; "%Systemroot%\system32\DAX3", if there are.

3º - Enable Test Mode or Disable Driver Signature Imposition and Restart the computer. 
4º - Install the driver again.*


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 23, 2017)

So Why every one you want these old stuff DTS effects there are only for stereo mode and headphones not for surround configuration over SPDIF 
1. like I said before it is not possible to bring back these DTS effects to work without running dtsaudioservice64.exe
2. it is not possible to bring ddl and dts connect at the same time if some modificators here .... are they understand what exactly is LFX and GFX?
3. I know exactly whats happen here and I am not responsable if all of you have no sound and audio drops and errors during testing the tone 
4. It is not possible to get dolby home theatre v4 over speakers tab it does not work only because dolby home theatre v4 use x64 based dlls but dolby digital plus work because it use x86 based dlls running on x64bit architecture also dolby audio also Harman and SRS 
5. also some laptops with windows creators update dont support these dts effects beause it use large windows page than the normal.. I hope that all of you will understand 
6. dont waste your time it is not possible to bring two output format at the same time only one output format is possible


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 23, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> So Why every one you want these old stuff DTS effects there are only for stereo mode and headphones not for surround configuration over SPDIF
> 1. like I said before it is not possible to bring back these DTS effects to work without running dtsaudioservice64.exe
> 2. it is not possible to bring ddl and dts connect at the same time if some modificators here .... are they understand what exactly is LFX and GFX?
> 3. I know exactly whats happen here and I am not responsable if all of you have no sound and audio drops and errors during testing the tone
> ...


I do not know why, but here everything is working perfectly, Dolby, DTS and SRS


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 23, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> I do not know why, but here everything is working perfectly, Dolby, DTS and SRS


I dont know how it work for you but you can open some song with the grove player and open all the effects like dolby and dts page to see in screenshots are they work or not just post some screenshots with dolby tuning and dts tab to if you have a sound or not we will understand this if the dolby meters are visible in your screenshots before they are not visible par example


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 23, 2017)

Dj Urko said:


> So Why every one you want these old stuff DTS effects there are only for stereo mode and headphones not for surround configuration over SPDIF
> 1. like I said before it is not possible to bring back these DTS effects to work without running dtsaudioservice64.exe
> 2. it is not possible to bring ddl and dts connect at the same time if some modificators here .... are they understand what exactly is LFX and GFX?
> 3. I know exactly whats happen here and I am not responsable if all of you have no sound and audio drops and errors during testing the tone
> ...



i just want: ddl & dts (w/ dts connect effect in dts tab)

because i use a/v receiver 7.2ch/


----------



## byu1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> @itachimendes, @Jimmy9303, Problem solved.
> New driver link: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2bpCkbO-0sIooWfvHC
> 
> FIXES: DTS Removed
> ...




DTS removed??


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 24, 2017)

byu1 said:


> DTS removed??



Yes. It was causing problems in some 24-bit playback formats.



byu1 said:


> DTS removed??



For now, it is only with PCEE4 Test and SRS Premium Sound. Later I'll include Sonic Focus.

Hi guys, New Release Driver Version 6.0.1.8176

http://www38.zippyshare.com/v/EBuKavjk/file.html

*NEW: REMOVED DTS; ADDED SONIC FONUS (SUCCESSFULLY)

FIXES:
FIXED PROBLEM RELATED BY @itachimendes & @Jimmy9303, WHERE SOME FORMATS CONSISTED OF NOT SUPPORTED BY DEVICE.
*
I HOPE YOU TO MAKE GOOD DEAL. MY INTENTION IS JUST TO HELP.

IF YOU WANT IT, PLEASE SEND APO SUGGESTIONS SO THAT I *WANT* TO INCLUDE THIS AUDIO PACKAGE.


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 24, 2017)

ok... I'll try tomorrow! but is very hard for me because I use optical only 
but I will use some headset for test


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jun 24, 2017)

@Alan Finote

Thank you for this mod , it sounds, but I have none of Sonic Focus 

Must I upgrade to Creators Edition?

Edit: Sorry, I have the wrong link downloaded 

Now test the Sonic link

Edit 2: The problem persists, no SF in my tab


----------



## byu1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> For now, it is only with PCEE4 Test and SRS Premium Sound. Later I'll include Sonic Focus.




so DTS DDL removed from windows audio, realtek panel ?  I think that's bad idea.

what is sonic focus?  is it like spatial sound in windows sonic sound for headphone?


----------



## Roma PX Development (Jun 24, 2017)

byu1 said:


> so DTS DDL removed from windows audio, realtek panel ?  I think that's bad idea.
> 
> what is sonic focus?  is it like spatial sound in windows sonic sound for headphone?


Sonic focus is an old stuff effect also I dont know if its working for windows 10 or not....


----------



## itachimendes (Jun 24, 2017)

@Dj Urko 
where are your mod??? pls...i need ddl & dts connect!
and if possible....MATRIX ProLogic (like a soundblaster z)


----------



## vortexmak (Jun 25, 2017)

So is this driver needed anymore. I am on Windows 10 with the stock Realtek driver for the ASRock Z87 motherboard. 
I am able to set 5.1 output mode and the receiver is able to detect the DTS output. I didn't even need to open the Realtek application


----------



## byu1 (Jun 25, 2017)

I do not want DTS DDL removed.   I tried files in post #2236, #2242 and tried steps in #2245, all end up no DDL DTS in windows audio realtek panel.

what is wrong here?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 25, 2017)

The driver modification for just DDL and DTS default formats for 5.1 surround sound through Optical output, like in the original post, with working instructions on pg 37, was mainly only meant for motherboards that were not given the license to use them, even though they have the hardware to do so.  Almost everything other than that is unneeded crap, imo.


----------



## byu1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> The driver modification for just DDL and DTS default formats for 5.1 surround sound through Optical output, like in the original post, with working instructions on pg 37, was mainly only meant for motherboards that were not given the license to use them, even though they have the hardware to do so.  Almost everything other than that is unneeded crap, imo.



Yes this is for optical.  I do not know how Alan Finote work on those things, and those things work for himself while not work for all people,  maybe he is using latest hardware.  Lots of people want this tweak are using older hardware.   But those file are posted to share then we make to make it to work.


----------



## andynaruto10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi. I'm new here and inexperienced. I don't know if this is on topic, but here's my issue:

I have an "ASUS H170 Pro Gaming" Motherboard with the *ALC 1150* codec. And a 5.1 audio system connected analog (3 jacks to 6 RCAs). 
The 6 channel sources, like movies or games, sound nice and clear on all speakers like they should. But stereo sources, like music, are played on the Front speakers only. Now, we all know about Speaker Fill which upmixes stereo to 5.1. But when I activate it, the sound emitted from the Rear speakers is low and very distorted and there's almost no bass.

I don't know if this is normal, because before I had a *VIA HD VT1708S* codec (ASUS P5QL/EPU Motherboard). With this codec, when enabling Speaker Fill, it worked perfectly. All speakers had clear sound, and good bass. So I don't know how a 10 year old codec can upmix perfectly, while the new codec can't. I was really disappointed. 

I tried these unlocked drivers to enable DTS, Dolby, SRS. But they do exactly the same thing as Realtek's Speaker Fill. Then I thought perhaps these unlocked things work only with an optical cable, and NOT with analog. I haven't read all 91 pages of this thread obviously, so I'm not sure about this.

The only solution I found is to remap the jacks in regedit, meaning to set the Rear and Center/Subwoofer as Front. More details here: https://www.reaper-x.com/2012/02/13/how-to-remap-retasking-realtek-onboard-jacks-ports/ . Works with the 6.0.1.7543 driver.

But when I want to play a game, I have to remap back and restart every time. So this is not the best solution.

So, is there any way I can make Speaker Fill work perfectly like my old audio codec? 

Also, how does the newest ALC 1220 codec behave?


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 27, 2017)

hahahahahah just came back here to check out how pathetic this all became ..removing DTS???? when DTS and DDL are the main reason of existence of this post ...o boy!! I went through last 3 or 4 pages  I had  such a good laugh..please continue it becomes very entertaining


----------



## doogie (Jun 30, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> OK Guys, I've found a pretty good alternative to all these "unlocked" stuff - and it works great! Dolby Home Theater v4. The sound it incredible. I have tried it with monitor's headphone port (via Displayport from GPU) and speakers, and the analog speakers and front panel headphone port on chassis. I could use a little of the srs trubass though. But the bass isn't bad at all. All in all I'm quite satisfied. I don't know if it's legal to share it (or use it, for that matter). But do search for it if you are interested.
> 
> View attachment 89014



I use this approach too...I don't even have realtek anything but using this I can get dolby digital live through the HDMI port of my nVidia graphics card.  Have been using it for years and still using it in Windows 10 fully updated...

In order to get 5.1 in games I still have to patch xaudio2 dll files or I will only get stereo dolby digital which defeats the whole purpose.


----------



## Pickles (Jun 30, 2017)

doogie said:


> I use this approach too...I don't even have realtek anything but using this I can get dolby digital live through the HDMI port of my nVidia graphics card.  Have been using it for years and still using it in Windows 10 fully updated...
> 
> In order to get 5.1 in games I still have to patch xaudio2 dll files or I will only get stereo dolby digital which defeats the whole purpose.



Could you provide directions on how to do this?

I am building a PC for my living room. My Vizio 5.1 sound bar has HDMI but doesn't support multichannel lpcm. I could use optical, but I would prefer to use the HDMI connection.


----------



## dcrypt (Jul 1, 2017)

Already tested all the drivers from v6.0.1.8158 through v6.0.1.8199 patched with Pihto's unlocker. DTS not working so far on any of them (DDL working on all of them). @Pihto, any hint?


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 1, 2017)

doogie said:


> I use this approach too...I don't even have realtek anything but using this I can get dolby digital live through the HDMI port of my nVidia graphics card.  Have been using it for years and still using it in Windows 10 fully updated...
> 
> In order to get 5.1 in games I still have to patch xaudio2 dll files or I will only get stereo dolby digital which defeats the whole purpose.





Pickles said:


> Could you provide directions on how to do this?
> 
> I am building a PC for my living room. My Vizio 5.1 sound bar has HDMI but doesn't support multichannel lpcm. I could use optical, but I would prefer to use the HDMI connection.





 

I my case the Dolby Digital via HDMI is listed but says "not supported" (supported via s/pdif which I'm not using). The maximum quality is also restricted to 48KHz, 16bit instead of the 192KHz, 24bit via the analog speakers and Front panel Headphone out. The monitor's sound is really terrible even through headphones, so I'm using the analog stuff and they are just fine. After my HiFi speaker's AMP got burnt, I bought this Audio Technica ATH M50 headphone and been using it for pretty much everything except when browsing or watching YouTube stuff, and I think only a VERY high-end 5.1+ external speaker system will be able to match it's sound quality and even directional audio during gaming. As a matter of fact, I think I have been having a better gaming experience with these compared to my previous multi-channel setup with external speakers. The only problem is that the ears get hot and uncomfortable  after a couple of matches (15-20mins long each).


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 1, 2017)

dcrypt said:


> Already tested all the drivers from v6.0.1.8158 through v6.0.1.8199 patched with Pihto's unlocker. DTS not working so far on any of them (DDL working on all of them). @Pihto, any hint?



Try doing it manually with the instructions on Pg 37 instead, and make sure your Windows is completely up to date.


----------



## dcrypt (Jul 1, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Try doing it manually with the instructions on Pg 37 instead, and make sure your Windows is completely up to date.



Thanks for the hint.

I've been doing it manually with the instructions since then, but after v6.0.1.8152 DTS does not work anymore with the patch from @Pihto . As previously said, all versions up to v6.0.1.8152 (included) works with these instructions.

My Windows version is up to date.

BR


----------



## byu1 (Jul 1, 2017)

dcrypt said:


> Thanks for the hint.
> 
> I've been doing it manually with the instructions since then, but after v6.0.1.8152 DTS does not work anymore with the patch from @Pihto . As previously said, all versions up to v6.0.1.8152 (included) works with these instructions.
> 
> ...




The filed on page 37 modified 275 only include 1 file.  we suppose to change 2 files?   need to put system32/drivers too ?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 1, 2017)

Nope only the 1 file in system32 (make sure the dll doesn't say it's blocked in the General tab of its properties, since it's from a different computer) and do the registry edit and reboot again.  This still works with the R2.81 drivers from the Realtek website.  It gets you Dolby and DTS default formats for Optical.  (Again, they will only appear in the windows audio device Advanced properties, not the Realtek Audio Manager)


----------



## byu1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Nope only the 1 file in system32 (make sure the dll doesn't say it's blocked in the General tab of its properties, since it's from a different computer) and do the registry edit and reboot again.  This still works with the R2.81 drivers from the Realtek website.  It gets you Dolby and DTS default formats for Optical.  (Again, they will only appear in the windows audio device Advanced properties, not the Realtek Audio Manager)



I thought you need modify 2 files and do you need patch realtek audio manager to have DTS and dolby besides windows audio, because they have to set to same.


----------



## dcrypt (Jul 1, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Nope only the 1 file in system32 (make sure the dll doesn't say it's blocked in the General tab of its properties, since it's from a different computer) and do the registry edit and reboot again.  This still works with the R2.81 drivers from the Realtek website.  It gets you Dolby and DTS default formats for Optical.  (Again, they will only appear in the windows audio device Advanced properties, not the Realtek Audio Manager)



Of course the R2.81 will work, as it is R4.54, pretty old driver (older than v6.0.1.8152, which is one of the first R4.60)


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 1, 2017)

Well it's the latest one on their website, so that's the one I direct to.  Especially since it works.


----------



## dcrypt (Jul 1, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Well it's the latest one on their website, so that's the one I direct to.  Especially since it works.



Ok, let's wait for the next official release.

BR


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 2, 2017)

Um.  Why?


----------



## dcrypt (Jul 2, 2017)

Because if we are sticking to official releases, while there are newer versions released by the OEMs (https://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/t...k-audio-codecs/?do=findComment&comment=150897), then we have to wait for Realtek to update the official one in their web.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 2, 2017)

Why not just download R2.81?  (or whichever one works for you)


----------



## dcrypt (Jul 2, 2017)

I agree with you, I should just install the version that works with DTS. Or just live with DDL. But a long term solution is needed, in my opinion.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 2, 2017)

@Alan Finote
Your current Sonic Focus driver is very cool thank you very much again
And can you make this SF+SRS and Dolby thing pairing with DTS Connect in the optical panel?
Would be awesome, but separately its a bit weird
Maybe in the next week I send some APO-s when I can find them too helping


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 2, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> Your current Sonic Focus driver is very cool thank you very much again
> And can you make this SF+SRS and Dolby thing pairing with DTS Connect in the optical panel?
> Would be awesome, but separately its a bit weird
> Maybe in the next week I send some APO-s when I can find them too helping


YES. Thank You Very Much


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 2, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> Your current Sonic Focus driver is very cool thank you very much again
> And can you make this SF+SRS and Dolby thing pairing with DTS Connect in the optical panel?
> Would be awesome, but separately its a bit weird
> Maybe in the next week I send some APO-s when I can find them too helping




I mean Sonic Focus, SRS and Dolby for speakers/headphones, DTS Connect in digital output and all of them put in the digital output


----------



## byu1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> I mean Sonic Focus, SRS and Dolby for speakers/headphones, DTS Connect in digital output and all of them plus in the digital output



and dolby atmos ..


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 3, 2017)

Can I get DTS for Headphone in just the front panel please?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 3, 2017)

@Alan Finote

Just send you a PM of APO-s see this


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 5, 2017)

MEGA SPOILER!

I have found the one of the oldest Gamespirit driver and it works for me perfectly in win 10 

look here:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/98oxq4c1als3kvd/Realtek+HD+v2.67+[MOD+Gamespirit][Win7+x64]_Sonic_Generations_Fix.7z


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 6, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> MEGA SPOILER!
> 
> I have found the one of the oldest Gamespirit driver and it works for me perfectly in win 10
> 
> ...


IN *DirectX 12 *?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes.
It is good for all systems I think.


----------



## gwx1987 (Jul 6, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> MEGA SPOILER!
> 
> I have found the one of the oldest Gamespirit driver and it works for me perfectly in win 10
> 
> ...


I installed the drivers and hung the system. Windows 7 Home Premium X64. Does anyone have a similar problem?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 6, 2017)

You must be install latest Gamespirit drivers try this:

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=F409213831C24240&id=F409213831C24240!107


----------



## byu1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> You must be install latest Gamespirit drivers try this:
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=F409213831C24240&id=F409213831C24240!107



what is that?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 6, 2017)

byu1 said:


> what is that?


Gamespirit Driver with Sound Blaster X-Fi *MB*. Only mine is up to date and contains Sound Blaster X-Fi *MB5*



byu1 said:


> what is that?



Speaking of which, I made one more correction on my package containing Sound Blaster X-Fi *MB5*. I removed any kind of hack or virus (the KGAGen.exe file). It no longer exists in this package and I can guarantee the functionality of the Sound Blaster X-Fi *MB5* suite on Windows 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 systems. New driver version of this package: 6.0.1.8199.

This is link: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2bpCtbMwX2d0_BdbTO


----------



## byu1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Speaking of which, I made one more correction on my package containing Sound Blaster X-Fi *MB5*. I removed any kind of hack or virus (the KGAGen.exe file). It no longer exists in this package and I can guarantee the functionality of the Sound Blaster X-Fi *MB5* suite on Windows 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 systems. New driver version of this package: 6.0.1.8199.
> 
> This is link: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2bpCtbMwX2d0_BdbTO



Does this include DTS dolby digital in windows audio, realtek panel?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 6, 2017)

byu1 said:


> Does this include DTS dolby digital in windows audio, realtek panel?


NO.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 7, 2017)

@Alan Finote
At the end of the month or earlier have you releasing a correct driver of SRS, Sonic Focus, Dolby and DTS Connect?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 7, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> At the end of the month or earlier have you releasing a correct driver of SRS, Sonic Focus, Dolby and DTS Connect?


Yes, but unfortunately working only on Windows 7.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 7, 2017)

And what's with win 10?
Can you fix the bugs?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 7, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> And what's with win 10?
> Can you fix the bugs?



I'll try, but it's not easy.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 7, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> I'll try, but it's not easy.


No problem, can you send also the links later anyway or it is for win 7 and/or win 10?


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 7, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Speaking of which, I made one more correction on my package containing Sound Blaster X-Fi *MB5*. I removed any kind of hack or virus (the KGAGen.exe file). It no longer exists in this package and I can guarantee the functionality of the Sound Blaster X-Fi *MB5* suite on Windows 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 systems. New driver version of this package: 6.0.1.8199.
> 
> This is link: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2bpCtbMwX2d0_BdbTO


Archive corrupt.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 7, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Archive corrupt.


Wrong installation ? What's your system, Windows 7 or 10 ?



Nabarun said:


> Archive corrupt.


If yes, do the following:

*WINDOWS 7*

*1º - *Uninstall your Realtek driver and any audio software that works together.
*
2º -* Restart the PC. When the first screen of the BIOS appears, repeatedly press the F8 key until the security options appear.
*
3º -* After they appear on the screen, choose option 7 by pressing the 7 or F7 keys (Disable Driver Signature Imposition).
*
4º -* After the system is started, simply install the driver package contained in the file you downloaded, then install the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 suite (I
recommend extracting all the contents of the compressed file).
*
5º -* Restart the PC and then just enjoy the new audio experience in music and games.

*WINDOWS 10*

*1º - *Uninstall your Realtek driver and any audio software that works together.
*
2º -* Open the Command Prompt (CMD) and enter the following commands:
*bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON*
And restart the PC.
*
3º -* After the system is started, simply install the driver package contained in the file you downloaded, then install the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 suite (I
recommend extracting all the contents of the compressed file).

*4º - *Open the CMD again and enter the following commands:
*bcdedit /deletevalue loadoptions 
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF*
And restart the PC.
*
5º - *Enjoy the new audio experience in music and games.
*
REMEMBERING THE FOLLOWING: THERE IS NO TYPE OF HACK OR VIRUSES IN THIS PACKAGE FOR THE SAFETY OF YOUR USERS. I'M ONLY HERE TO HELP, I HOPE TO MAKE A GREAT RESULT.*


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 8, 2017)

What I mean is that your 7z Archive is corrupt. May be it got damaged on the way.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 8, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> What I mean is that your 7z Archive is corrupt. May be it got damaged on the way.



I will upload again, but in a zip format, now.

Uploading........

@Nabarun NEW LINK :https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2bpFj766UNaD-P2SiC


----------



## gwx1987 (Jul 8, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> @Nabarun NEW LINK :https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2bpFj766UNaD-P2SiC


I downloaded it, unpacked it on my desktop. I have enabled the option F8 "Disable driver signature enforcement" Windows 7 X64. I attach a screenshot.
Does not work on Windows 7 , Audio Realtek High Definition Audio ALC269.


----------



## Pjokerxp_ (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you for your modded driver, luvly, but SS2 wont recognize it and close immediately!

This latest from ASUS with DTS  and newer SONIC version
*Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) R2.8x (8158) WHQL (Asus) *
*http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...ory&Itemid=352&func=startdown&id=2918&lang=fr*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 8, 2017)

gwx1987 said:


> I downloaded it, unpacked it on my desktop. I have enabled the option F8 "Disable driver signature enforcement" Windows 7 X64. I attach a screenshot.
> Does not work on Windows 7 , Audio Realtek High Definition Audio ALC269.


Refer to the following directories:
"*%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock*" and "*%systemroot%\system32*"
and see if files with .KGA extension are present (Example: *CTA30CF234.kga, CTA200FF2D.kga*).

Try opening Registry Editor (RegEdit), following the "*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run*" path and observing the *Extract1* and *Extract2* values. Re-run the commands contained in these keys, preferably as an administrator *(open the CMD as an administrator and copy the commands contained in the keys cited and press ENTER).*


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 9, 2017)

@Alan Finote

Just send you a PM of an social site, please check your messages 

Don't get me wrong, my name is Balázs so not for misunderstooding


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 9, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> 
> Just send you a PM of an social site, please check your messages
> 
> Don't get me wrong, my name is Balázs so not for misunderstooding



There's only one problem: I use Google Translator because I do not speak English. I am Brazilian born and my native language is Portuguese. Excuse me, anything.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 9, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> There's only one problem: I use Google Translator because I do not speak English. I am Brazilian born and my native language is Portuguese. Excuse me, anything.



oh, i didn't know that, no problem, because I write (almost) perfectly without translating, just a few words seeing in the dictionary and that's all

and I speak English since 2012 and to 2015 I have never learned from a teacher, just came up with words and sentences

Alan!
Can you make also SoundAlive a bonus for your new mod or is it a Samsung manufacturing?


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (Jul 9, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Refer to the following directories:
> "*%programdata%\Creative\SoftwareLock*" and "*%systemroot%\system32*"
> and see if files with .KGA extension are present (Example: *CTA30CF234.kga, CTA200FF2D.kga*).
> 
> Try opening Registry Editor (RegEdit), following the "*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run*" path and observing the *Extract1* and *Extract2* values. Re-run the commands contained in these keys, preferably as an administrator *(open the CMD as an administrator and copy the commands contained in the keys cited and press ENTER).*



still latest 8199 with realtek with zip think you did dosent work same as *gwx1987,*
 but the 8166 one still works fine,noticed in programdata,creative used to be 3 folders now only 2,soundlock and oem one mabye this helps resolve it.Wanted to have only realtek without dts one and only soundblaster worked best .I wouldnt mind if you release with kga exe or smth.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 9, 2017)

ifpmaximus34 said:


> still latest 8199 with realtek with zip think you did,dosent work but the 8166 one still works fine,noticed in programdata,creative used to be 3 folders now only 2,soundlock and oem one mabye this helps resolve it.Wanted to have only realtek without dts one and only soundblaster worked best .I wouldnt mind if you release with kga exe or smth.


In my case, I formatted my computer and installed Windows 8.1. I installed this driver version (6.0.1.8199, the last one I posted) and then Sound Blaster and it worked fine. Regarding the executable KGAGen.exe, the antivirus reports it as Malware. And finally, for files with .KGA extension, I have introduced a self-extracting command using the 7-zip ORIGINAL executable (7zip.exe, command line), but in your case and in others, you may have Error occurred in the extraction for the SYSTEM32 (Access denied) folder.


----------



## Pickles (Jul 10, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> latest available Realtek drivers DDL / DTS ready however DWORD method apply . This  drivers flowing the original post on page 1  and concerned only to DDL  & DTS-I or whatever is sported by your system.
> 
> http://sharemods.com/rfeggdz7pdxo/Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8172_DDL_DTS_rdy.zip.html
> 
> ...



Just finished my new PC build and used this method. I only got Dolby, but I'm ok with that. This thread has gotten off track with a lot of stuff besides Dolby and DTS, so I wanted to thank you for this


----------



## itachimendes (Jul 10, 2017)

@Alan Finote 
New driver with ddl & dts for win10??


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 10, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> @Alan Finote
> New driver with ddl & dts for win10??


Almost there.


----------



## gwx1987 (Jul 10, 2017)

@Alan Finote You wrote instructions i did according step by step instructions still this same and nothing not changed.

Downloaded this driver version Realtek Driver with X-Fi, DDL & DTS (ver. 6.0.1.8158) and it works. 

I do not know which better version 8158 or 8199. 

Sorry  I am from Polish. Translate Google Polish to English. I like you and read yours posts


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 10, 2017)

gwx1987 said:


> @Alan Finote You wrote instructions i did according step by step instructions still this same and nothing not changed.
> 
> Downloaded this driver version Realtek Driver with X-Fi, DDL & DTS (ver. 6.0.1.8158) and it works.
> 
> ...



Well, if everything is working without problems, I am very happy to have helped


----------



## tr0nix (Jul 10, 2017)

@Alan Finote Hi can i use your modded driver for Dolby home theater ? .. because Creative X-Fi not working for me ... System Windows 7 x64 and ALC1150. Thanks


----------



## Gouden (Jul 10, 2017)

When I set it in the properties window to Dolby live,  apply it and reopen the properties window it always resets. It also says it is used by some device when I change it. Anyone can help?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 10, 2017)

tr0nix said:


> @Alan Finote Hi can i use your modded driver for Dolby home theater ? .. because Creative X-Fi not working for me ... System Windows 7 x64 and ALC1150. Thanks


Yes. Take your time.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 11, 2017)

UuuuuuGh.....

For those of you using the dll and regedit method for just Dolby and DTS Default Formats through Realtek Optical, (and maybe even for those using the other mods), it seems that, after finally having the audio fixed for a while, it seems that Microsoft has gone a step further in the Insider Fast Ring build 16237 and re-enabled or fixed an extra security feature mentioned in the very first post (for those not using Test Mode) (Might be a fixed version of Protected AudioDG, instead of PUMA, but I'm not sure), and now, if you're set to Dolby or DTS, it resets back to 16bit 2ch on every reboot. ....


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 11, 2017)

@Alan Finote
Can you please send again the link of your SRS, Dolby and DTS driver?
I will it test on build 15063 that I recently updated have and would know if it works 
Thanx in advance


----------



## Jayce (Jul 11, 2017)

Did you post DTS and DLL for Windows 10?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 11, 2017)

Jayce said:


> Did you post DTS and DLL for Windows 10?


YES



Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> Can you please send again the link of your SRS, Dolby and DTS driver?
> I will it test on build 15063 that I recently updated have and would know if it works
> Thanx in advance


https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2bpCoGvOsK0XLphHxI


----------



## Gouden (Jul 12, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> OK people who want here is one of the latest modified and Install ready driver , remeber you still have to do the DWORD entry in regedit and you have to ALLOW uncertified driver to install :
> TEST MOD is NOT neceserry
> 
> http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy.rar.html
> ...


 I installed this. I have ddl and dts in the Realtek control panel and in windows but when try to change it to ddl it all freezes and I need to end the process. I have the alc1220a chipset.


----------



## jackwilliams92 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ok, I am getting confused, before I updated my PC with the Windows Creator Update everything was working fine for the most part, now that I updated I have tried all of these modified drivers trying to get one to work but none of them work like they should. On the advanced tab on my realtek digital output  I am able to select Dolby Digital Live (5.1 Surround) but when I test I only hear two different sounds, left and right when I should hear all 6 sounds like I have before I updated also when I go to the levels tab and select the balance and turn the first two balance channels all the way down I can hear nothing at all but before I could hear sound coming from the other channels which is another indication that my 5.1 is not working properly.  I am not entirely sure what I am doing wrong but ill give my current setup so maybe someone can try to help me and anyone else having this issue.

MB: Asus Maximus Hero VII
OS: Windows 10 Version 1703 Build 15063.483
Headset: Astro A50 (gen 1)
I am using the optical output from the back of my motherboard directly to my a50 wireless receiver.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 18, 2017)

The Optical test sound has been 2ch only for a while now.  Test it on something else.

Try the simplified version on Pg 37, if you haven't already.


----------



## Feng_5218 (Jul 18, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> YES
> 
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2bpCoGvOsK0XLphHxI





Win10 16241 can not play test audio, how to do?


----------



## byu1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Still no complete working mod for atmos.    what about other enhancements?  wish some good people can make things up a level such as DTS-ES, DTS neo 6 (current DTS neo patched to realtek panel is DTS neo 4 for PC),  DTS neo X.  DTS X,  next level for dolby is dolby digital plus, dolby TrueHD.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 19, 2017)

I mean, if you're using HDMI, you should already be able to get Atmos for $15.

er I forget, is Atmos Headphones $15 and Atmos Home Theater free (if you have the external hardware)?


----------



## byu1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> I mean, if you're using HDMI, you should already be able to get Atmos for $15.
> 
> er I forget, is Atmos Headphones $15 and Atmos Home Theater free (if you have the external hardware)?



my sound bar does not have HDMI, only optical.  Atmos is $15 but is it for headphone only?  will it work on optical?  for instance, currently sound is using DTS with mod.    If I enable atmos with windows spatial sound it, will it enhance optical?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 19, 2017)

You can turn it on with optical, but it's 2ch only, same with Sonic.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 19, 2017)

@Alan Finote
Your current mod that you sent I tested it in win 8 and works perfectly  , but in build 15063 the same soundless 
the Cumulative Update 15063.332 can this problem fix it?
Because I read in a one site that Microsoft had broken DTS, DDL in win 10 also in build 15063 
Had you tested it with 15063.332?


----------



## byu1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> You can turn it on with optical, but it's 2ch only, same with Sonic.



2ch ? why?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 19, 2017)

Because Atmos for Headphones/Sonic/Binaural audio is only designed for 2ch.

And since Optical surround is so outdated, they aren't likely to officially support it fully.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Because Atmos for Headphones/Sonic/Binaural audio is only designed for 2ch.
> 
> And since Optical surround is so outdated, they aren't likely to officially support it fully.



I'm not developer or programmer. I do not know how people make mods here.  But from my understanding windows spatial sound is not 2 channels only.    And turn on 7.1 virtual surround will not improve it?
ll 
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/li...491(v=vs.85).aspx?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396

The mods here patch windows audio to DTS.   The next level should be DTS X, DTS trudeHD, parallel to dolby atmos,    I also tried dolbly atoms app with a cheap regular stereo mobile earphone to PC during free trial.  The sound is different.  

I know there are many atmos and DTS X soundbar available in market.  The cheapest is $600+.  Not many tech enthusiast consumers would spend that much budget to chase for better audio.  That is why people come to this site discuss mods.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm not exactly sure either, but "Virtual 7.1" is still only sending out 2ch.

As for Xbox's functionality, with might actually work a bit different and allow better functionality (I'm not sure).  Correct/proper support on PC is a different story.  (And channels and objects are not the same thing.)

As bugs keep coming up, perhaps it's a bug/overlooked issue that they won't do more than 2ch at all through optical, but it does seem to state in multiple places that Atmos for Home Theater is for HDMI only.  And I'm fairly certain "for Headphones" will only ever give you 2ch output (at least through optical).


----------



## byu1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> I'm not exactly sure either, but "Virtual 7.1" is still only sending out 2ch.
> 
> As for Xbox's functionality, with might actually work a bit different and allow better functionality (I'm not sure).  Correct/proper support on PC is a different story.  (And channels and objects are not the same thing.)
> 
> As bugs keep coming up, perhaps it's a bug/overlooked issue that they won't do more than 2ch at all through optical, but it does seem to state in multiple places that Atmos for Home Theater is for HDMI only.  And I'm fairly certain "for Headphones" will only ever give you 2ch output.




Maybe.  virtual surround is not true surround, that is right.    

isn't that same as patched DTS here?   Speakers through 3.5mm are not digital sound , does not matter how many speakers.   so even you set speakers to DTS.  its still not digital.  Soundbar through optical is digital sound, even most low budget soundbars are 2 channels.   I think if patched DTS on optical should improve the sound, otherwise we are waste time here.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 20, 2017)

@Alan Finote
I sent you a PM (not in this, but on) an another site


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 20, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> I sent you a PM (not in this, but on) an another site



Because Windows 7 and 8 systems only need the APO GFX (Global Effects - POSTMIX) and LFX (Local Effects - PREMIX) values, Windows 8.1 and 10 already require the SFX (Stream Effects ), MFX (Mode Effects) and EFX (Endpoint Effects). Thank you.


----------



## Jayce (Jul 21, 2017)

When I'm am configured to 5.1 surround and when I'm watching movies, no matter what player I use, I hear only the background music, but not the actors talks.
I get the same effect with Games.

But when it's set to stereo, I can hear everything fine.

Does anyone have 5.1 speakers and has the same issue.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 21, 2017)

Maybe years ago that was an issue in Windows 10 (or maybe certain drivers).  Haven't seen that happen in a long time, but I'm still using the old simple non-Test Mode method (pg 37), none of these other ones that have been more expanded (and might be/require older drivers?)


----------



## Jayce (Jul 21, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Maybe years ago that was an issue in Windows 10 (or maybe certain drivers).  Haven't seen that happen in a long time, but I'm still using the old simple non-Test Mode method (pg 37), none of these other ones that have been more expanded (and might be/require older drivers?)


I'm not sure if you are referring to my question?


----------



## byu1 (Jul 21, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> I mean, if you're using HDMI, you should already be able to get Atmos for $15.
> 
> er I forget, is Atmos Headphones $15 and Atmos Home Theater free (if you have the external hardware)?



would something like this work if I convert optical to HDMI use the dolby acess home theater app ?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DLCQZGG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 21, 2017)

Jayce said:


> I'm not sure if you are referring to my question?



Yes I was, but sorry I'm not so sure I can be of much help other than saying try using the most up to date Realtek drivers from their website, if not your computer/motherboard's website, with just the simpler modded DLL and regedit from pg 37 and make sure your Windows is completely up to date.  As I don't know what drivers are actually used in these other mods lately.



byu1 said:


> would something like this work if I convert optical to HDMI use the dolby acess home theater app ?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DLCQZGG/?tag=tec06d-20



No, that wouldn't give you the added ability to use "Atmos for Home Theater" at all.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 21, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> No, that wouldn't give you the added ability to use "Atmos for Home Theater" at all.



why?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 22, 2017)

Because it needs data/information about the receiver that gets sent through HDMI, but isn't sent through Optical.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Because it needs data/information about the receiver that gets sent through HDMI, but isn't sent through Optical.



it must be direct HDMI connection?  any HDMI soundbar or only atmos enabled ?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 22, 2017)

Atmos enabled probably, and yes, only direct connection (though plain switches might work).


----------



## Jayce (Jul 22, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Yes I was, but sorry I'm not so sure I can be of much help other than saying try using the most up to date Realtek drivers from their website, if not your computer/motherboard's website, with just the simpler modded DLL and regedit from pg 37 and make sure your Windows is completely up to date.  As I don't know what drivers are actually used in these other mods lately.


Yeah I finally fix it. And now 5.1 surround sound and working perfectly and amazing


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 22, 2017)

what a load of nonsense page 93/94 regarding OPTICAL out being 2Ch only ? where do you guys get this shit from ???
Windows 1703 ( OS Build 15063.483)
Realtek HW on board ALC1150
both DDL , DTS I and every other mulitchannel format is working perfectly fine over OPTICAL OUT


----------



## byu1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> I'm not exactly sure either, but "Virtual 7.1" is still only sending out 2ch.
> 
> As for Xbox's functionality, with might actually work a bit different and allow better functionality (I'm not sure).  Correct/proper support on PC is a different story.  (And channels and objects are not the same thing.)
> 
> As bugs keep coming up, perhaps it's a bug/overlooked issue that they won't do more than 2ch at all through optical, but it does seem to state in multiple places that Atmos for Home Theater is for HDMI only.  And I'm fairly certain "for Headphones" will only ever give you 2ch output (at least through optical).



ok. where do you find information and how can you clarify windows spatial sound is only 2 channels.  is it really for headphone only?  How does it distinguish speakers and headphone?  for instance, when I plug earphone on  front panel, windows will display as realtek 2nd output, then enable spatial sound on it.   can I use spatial sound on optical or speaker?  will it override windows default format?     I searched lot of articles can't find exact answer.  any clue? 

Also, the patch here set to DTS interactive or dolby digital to 5.1.  if you say spiritual sound is 2 channel and virtual sound 7.1 is 2 channel, then DTS 5.1 on 2 speakers or 2.1 soundbar would be the same.   you are output sound to 2 channels.  On the other side, patched 5.1 really force windows output everything in DTS or only on DTS encoded tracks?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 22, 2017)

If you turn on Sonic or Atmos for Headphones, it will switch the Default Format to a 2ch format, usually without warning (which is a problem in my opinion).  Sometimes you have to close and open the options to see that it switched to 2ch if you haven't already tested it on your receiver.  At least it does this for Optical.  (Though remember that the Optical test tone only plays 2 channels, so that's not a good test unless your receiver shows it's sending in 5.1 mode).


----------



## byu1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> If you turn on Sonic or Atmos for Headphones, it will switch the Default Format to a 2ch format, usually without warning (which is a problem in my opinion).  Sometimes you have to close and open the options to see that it switched to 2ch if you haven't already tested it on your receiver.  At least it does this for Optical.  (Though remember that the Optical test tone only plays 2 channels, so that's not a good test unless your receiver shows it's sending in 5.1 mode).



so spatial sound does not override windows default format.  They work at same time? 

But the patched DTS 5.1 here force system wide audio to 5.1 even youtube video play at 2 channel?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 22, 2017)

No, they don't work at the same time, at least at the moment.  Spatial will only let you use 2ch, at least through Optical.

Next week I'm going to ask if there's any chance at all that Atmos for Headphones bitstreams more than 2 channels and could be used to directly bitstream 5.1 channels to optical receivers, or if it's strictly 2 channels, and not just an issue or limitation when currently changing the settings.

(Other problem is, I've got.... other Windows bugs that are making this difficult to work with at the moment...., not to mention I don't really have the money to spare to even purchase Atmos for Headphones, and I don't think it will let me trial again, even if I got my issue fixed.)


----------



## atila25 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi.I tried to install XF MB5 on my Asrock Z270 K6 and Windows 10 Pro 64 bit and manage to make it working.And it sounds amazing!The only problem that I have is when restarting the PC,i must run as admin the GenKGA3.exe and bat file,located in C: every time after restar,to make the MB5 recognize my sound device again.After that,it works fine until next restart.Then I must run the two files again.Is there a way to avoid this and make it permanet working,without having to run the two files every time after restart?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 23, 2017)

atila25 said:


> Hi.I tried to install XF MB5 on my Asrock Z270 K6 and Windows 10 Pro 64 bit and manage to make it working.And it sounds amazing!The only problem that I have is when restarting the PC,i must run as admin the GenKGA3.exe and bat file,located in C: every time after restar,to make the MB5 recognize my sound device again.After that,it works fine until next restart.Then I must run the two files again.Is there a way to avoid this and make it permanet working,without having to run the two files every time after restart?


Running it is only needed once.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 24, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> what a load of nonsense page 93/94 regarding OPTICAL out being 2Ch only ? where do you guys get this shit from ???
> Windows 1703 ( OS Build 15063.483)
> Realtek HW on board ALC1150
> both DDL , DTS I and every other mulitchannel format is working perfectly fine over OPTICAL OUT
> View attachment 90395




so the patched DTS here is really forcing windows audio output DTS 5.1?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 24, 2017)

He didn't bother reading that we were talking about Atmos for Headphones and Sonic.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> He didn't bother reading that we were talking about Atmos for Headphones and Sonic.



yes windows default format will go to 2 channel when spartial sound is enabled. you also said they don't work at the same time.  Then default format set to 2 channel dose not mean spartial is 2 channels only and there is no proof from any  source  state windows spartial sound in only channels.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 24, 2017)

I literally just asked a Microsoft Audio Team guy about that and whether or not there is any chance that Atmos for Headphones or Sonic can send/bitstream more than 2ch directly to a receiver through Optical.  I don't know if I will get a response.

(What I do know is that a bug with the newest Insider builds causing the settings to reset on reboot is already being fixed, which is what I alerted him about previously.)

On a side note, I wonder if they're also working on getting rid of the old Sound Device Properties panels and replacing them in the Settings App, like most other things from the old Control Panel.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 24, 2017)

ok.  I will wait to see a definite answer.

In the mean time,  we are still expecting a complete working mod stream system wide audio to speakers and optical on top of DTS.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 24, 2017)

You can already get a simple mod that has Dolby Digital Live, DTS Interactive, (and Dolby Home Theater Pro Logic II virtual surround from 2ch sources) on Page 37, as has been said many many times.


----------



## byu1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> You can already get a simple mod that has Dolby Digital Live, DTS Interactive, (and Dolby Home Theater Pro Logic II virtual surround from 2ch sources) on Page 37, as has been said many many times.



opps. My typo. I mean dolby atmos  on top of DTS.


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 25, 2017)

byu1 said:


> opps. My typo. I mean dolby atmos  on top of DTS.



No you cant 
Dolby Atmos for Windows or Dolby Atmos Headphones is pseudo 3D AUDIO or yet another VIRTUAL 3D Audio  branded with name DOLBY

To get full advancement from DOLBY ATMOS you have to have ATMOS certified Hardware and speakers , this however what is presented in W10 as Dolby Atmos Headphones is nothing else but virtual 3D sound on 2ch speakers or headphones . 
There is not even a complete DOLBY ATMOS ENCODING so far that you could take advantage from as there is no DOLBY ATMOS Soundcards or on board audio as far as I know which is capable to  encode  it . If there is any please provide the link of the product and specs so I can study them .

I dont understand this fuss or hype regarding ATMOS which in fact is nothing like real Dolby ATMOS ?  People who pursue DOLBY ATMOS here I relay would like to know on what HW you guys are listening on ? 

Till now hardware DTS-i and Dolby Digital Live is far superior then Dolby Atmos in this form as it is now in W10 on any multi-channel speakers.

but in other hand DTS X is a complete different story ...that could work with existing multichanel speakers adding additional VIRTUAL channels on top of existing ones however so far there is nothing about it for PC ..unfortunately.  Dont mix DTS X with DTS Headphones X or STUDIO it is quite different thing. .


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 25, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> If you turn on Sonic or Atmos for Headphones, it will switch the Default Format to a 2ch format, usually without warning (which is a problem in my opinion).  Sometimes you have to close and open the options to see that it switched to 2ch if you haven't already tested it on your receiver.  At least it does this for Optical.  (Though remember that the Optical test tone only plays 2 channels, so that's not a good test unless your receiver shows it's sending in 5.1 mode).



it is not a problem it is how it has to work as both are VIRTUAL 3D audio for 2Ch output therefore it automatically switch the audio to 2ch it cannot work with 5.1 output like DTS-i or DDL


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 25, 2017)

It is a problem when it doesn't give you any warning that it switches.  Heck, it doesn't even appear that the switch actually happened until you close out the sound options and open it again.  At least, that's how it was.


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 25, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> He didn't bother reading that we were talking about Atmos for Headphones and Sonic.



thats what you think ?  ..


Jgr9 said:


> It is a problem when it doesn't give you any warning that it switches.  Heck, it doesn't even appear that the switch actually happened until you close out the sound options and open it again.  At least, that's how it was.



it doesn't have to give you a warning as it is by nature 2ch audio 3D Virtual effect ,works only with 2ch and it switch automatically to 2ch nothing to warn you about as it is logical if you use pseudo 3D effect it has to be 2ch ...what should the warning be for ?


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 25, 2017)

Actually very easy to understand if you decide to use DTS-I or DDL real 5.1 surround on 5.1 surround speakers you dont need PSEUDO 3D standard like Dolby ATMOS Headphones or SONIC , that moment you tick on it system will and has to change your default output to 2ch to be able to produce VIRTUAL 3D effect ....simple.

It is good for users that doesn't have 5.1 speakers and using 2ch output for headphones or speakers...in that case ATOMS in this PC form or Sonic has effects and purpose , and I may agree that ATMOS may sounds great then .


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 25, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Running it is only needed once.



Yup.  GenKGA3.exe must be launched just once BUT also Windows Defender needs to be completely disabled or turned off so that WD won't interfere with GenKGA3.  Use Defender Control 1.2 to turn off the Windows Defender app before running GenKGA3, then you can turn on Windows Defender again afterwards.  Otherwise, GenKGA3 will have to be executed in Safe Mode in Win10 (which most users don't want to be doing).


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 25, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> ...what should the warning be for ?



For general usability.  Particularly for average users.  Also, the Default Format in the advanced tab should be changed immediately when this happens, instead of having to close the properties windows and open them again to see the change.


----------



## dvojinov (Jul 25, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> For general usability.  Particularly for average users.  Also, the Default Format in the advanced tab should be changed immediately when this happens, instead of having to close the properties windows and open them again to see the change.



absolutely right it works that way , as soon as I chose one of virtual options it automatically change to 2ch in the Default Format TAB it is visible immediately and I dont have to close anything and reopen, within the same session I changed default format to DTSI 5.1 and automatically in the SPATIAL TAB it jumps to NONE just as it should be..so what exactly doesn't work ??? That was ongoing in on session of open SOUND PROPERTIES jumping back and forth ..instant  change very visible  .


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 25, 2017)

NEW *VIA HD AUDIO* MOD DRIVER FOR WIN 7, 8.1 & 10.
COMING SOON.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 25, 2017)

Who there owns PC with VIA audio chip ?


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 25, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Who there owns PC with VIA audio chip ?


and for SoundMax?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 26, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> and for SoundMax?


YES


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi people. Preview of the Mod Driver for VIA audio chips (in the images, there is the VIA VT1705).


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Alan Finote
I don't know but is that also good for SoundMax chipsets?
Because I tested it previously VIA drivers and my PC had doesn't accepted it


----------



## TrancëJay (Jul 27, 2017)

Anyone know if it is broken again in 16251?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 27, 2017)

Jimmy9303 said:


> @Alan Finote
> I don't know but is that also good for SoundMax chipsets?
> Because I tested it previously VIA drivers and my PC had doesn't accepted it


Does your computer have a VIA audio chip? I have not posted the link yet.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 27, 2017)

TrancëJay said:


> Anyone know if it is broken again in 16251?



I'm not having any real issues with the simple DDL/DTS mod (pg 37) on 16251.


(Windows Update on the other hand.... But I might be in the minority there.)


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 27, 2017)

Alan Finote said:


> Does your computer have a VIA audio chip? I have not posted the link yet.


@Alan Finote
my soundcard chipset model is VIA VT8237A
but also is Analog Devices AD1986A


----------



## knightvision (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi, i already use the old method for live and dts method, i have still windows 10 anniversary update (1607). if i update to the newest build (no fastring but the normale update) does it still working with the old method ?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 28, 2017)

If you make sure you get all the updates, yes.


----------



## knightvision (Jul 29, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> If you make sure you get all the updates, yes.



Thx ! do you recommend it to update? i have no problems with anniversary.....


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 29, 2017)

At this point, sure.


----------



## knightvision (Jul 31, 2017)

Hahaha i have updated my older pc with win 7 and the old method for dts....and everything worked like before after updating to win 10 newest build. I did not have to reapply the tweak.
Thats easy ! never thought it worked again without any work.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 31, 2017)

That's rather unusual... unless your motherboard was already allowed/had the license to use them.


----------



## andynaruto10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh, how I miss my old VIA HD chipset. The Speaker Fill function could make the stereo sound heard on all 5.1 speakers perfectly clear. And I'm talking about analog connection.
Realtek can't do that. The sound is low and distorted on the rear speakers and there's no bass.  WHY Realtek, why?

But nowadays, I don't think you can find new motherboard with VIA chipset... too bad.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jul 31, 2017)

@Alan Finote
Can you post your VIA driver mod? 
I will it test on my PC
thank you


----------



## Ruben Portier (Aug 3, 2017)

I can't get this to work. Everything was working fine before the Creators update but I noticed that Windows 10 somehow reset my DD Live 5.1 to 2 channel after a while (no idea when, not necessarily after a reboot). It's very annoying so I thought about installing a newer version of the Realtek driver. But I can't get it to work anymore, tried multiple modded versions from the thread but none seem to work. I start Windows 10 with the Driver Signature Enforcement disabled, I run the modded setup.exe and let it install. When it asks to reboot I do the regedit mod and reboot. After the reboot there is not Dolby Digital Live or DTS live option, only the 2 channel ones. Realtek is installed but doesn't give me the options either. I also can't seem to open the Realtek Sound Manager anymore, it freezes on opening.

One thing I've noticed is that after the reboot the regedit dword is gone, is this normal?


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 3, 2017)

Not really, unless you aren't rebooting after you've installed a driver and before you add the dword.  I'm assuming you've tried the old simple version on pg 37?  It should work with everything updated and Realtek R2.81.  I guess I should test R2.82 since that just came out officially.


----------



## Ruben Portier (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm rebooting after the installation AND adding the DWORD to the register. I don't have to use the test mode, right? Can you link me a working modded version? Maybe I'm just using the wrong ones. The versions I tried to install are: 8059, 8166 and 8199.

EDIT: I've managed to get the Realtek 8199 version installed and keep the DWORD in register and the Realtek Sound Manager is working but I don't have the option to use Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive. Not even in the Windows sound options. What is wrong? Did I use a non modded version maybe?


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 4, 2017)

My instructions and file on Page 37
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...gital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/page-37

And drivers from here:
http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Worked with R2.81, though I haven't tested it with R2.82 yet.

No Test Mode needed.  DTS and Dolby Default formats will only appear in the windows sound device settings, not in the Realtek Audio Manager (though Connect tweaks might still function).

Also note that the test tone will only play 2 channels.


----------



## Ruben Portier (Aug 4, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> My instructions and file on Page 37
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...gital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/page-37
> 
> And drivers from here:
> ...



Thank you very much! I got it working yesterday by downloading the latest Realtek drivers from the official website and used a modded dll just like yours that I found on this forum. No idea why the others didn't work, but I guess I should've tried using a driver from the official website from the beginning instead of the modded versions found on this thread.

BTW: I'm using R2.82 and it's working fine!

EDIT: Ok, just got the same thing happen as before. Suddenly Windows switched from Dolby Digital Live to 2 channel, 16 bit 48000Hz and I can't get back unless I restart. When I select Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive and press Apply, it will just revert back to the 2 channel. What is wrong and why does this suddenly happen?


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm not completely sure, but some bugginess might've made it through and it can tend to do that.  It's best to pick the default format you want at the start and stick with it.  It tends to lock up if you switch again after that.  (though switching devices doesn't seem to be an issue).  It's become an issue in Windows 10 for a few months now, but I don't know if Microsoft will end up bothering to fix it.

Also, do not touch the Spatial Audio tab at all, if you're not using 2ch.  Don't even click it, as it causes similar issues.


Honestly, the system of switching settings in the audio device properties seems to be a mess right now, however I'm curious if they're working on a new W10 "Settings" version of it, like they have with most other things.  But who knows if it'll be more polished, as the other ones seem to just be new UIs for the same old mess of a system.  If the programmers make tweaks to these things, not knowing how or in what way everything in this system, with thousands of different devices, links together, then.... things get broken.  They've seemed sloppy so far.


----------



## Ruben Portier (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh ok. I noticed that it completely broke after clicking the Spatial Audio tab... Is anyone even using that thing?


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 4, 2017)

Spatial Audio currently won't allow anything but 2ch through optical at the moment, so... no, not anybody here really.  Unless they use it for stereo headphones, which is what it is meant for.


----------



## byu1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> Spatial Audio currently won't allow anything but 2ch through optical at the moment, so... no, not anybody here really.  Unless they use it for stereo headphones, which is what it is meant for.



you keep saying spartial sound is 2 channel.  I searched throughout the whole web could not find a second article says spartial sound is 2 channels only.  I also asked Microsoft support and MSDN developer, they do not define spartial sound in 2 channels. 

DTS and dolby atmos patch from this forum did not modify setting for headphone, and windows defafult format for headphone devices only have 2 channels available, then it output 2 channels only.  When I plug regular earphone onto 3.5mm jack to front panel, realtek 2nd output become available,  default format menu are all 2 channels. 

When I enabled Bluetooth on soundbar, windows audio indicate it as headphone, default format is automatically grayed out even only 2 channels available.


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 5, 2017)

Like I said, I also asked someone from Microsoft's audio team, but I haven't gotten a response other than "I don't know, I'll ask."


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 6, 2017)

@Jgr9
https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version-270.html

Is that true and works really for these driver for these devices?
I recite:

"Edit: I've just downloaded one of the newly released 8210 driver packages from Microsoft; only includes integration with Dolby, DTS, SRS, Sonic Focus, Sound Edge & Toshiba audio - no integration with Creative audio, MaxxAudio & Nahimic audio.

Plus the supported hardware IDs listed for 8210 are the following:
hdaudio\func_01&ven_10ec&dev_1220&subsys_1462fa59
hdaudio\func_01&ven_10ec&dev_0282&subsys_1071a075
hdaudio\func_01&ven_10ec&dev_1220&subsys_146211f7
hdaudio\func_01&ven_10ec&dev_1220&subsys_146211f9
hdaudio\func_01&ven_10ec&dev_1220&subsys_1462120b
hdaudio\func_01&ven_10ec&dev_1220&subsys_1462120c
hdaudio\func_01&ven_10ec&dev_0282&subsys_10251239
hdaudio\func_01&ven_10ec&dev_0282&subsys_1025123a
Subsys IDs beginning with 1462 is vendor ID for Microstar International, 1025 is vendor ID for Acer and 1071 is vendor ID for Mitac"


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't make these mods and I have no interest in using Creative Audio, MaxxAudio or Nahimic audio.  I'm only interested in Dolby and DTS default formats so I can get full 5.1 channels over optical.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 7, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> I don't make these mods and I have no interest in using Creative Audio, MaxxAudio or Nahimic audio.  I'm only interested in Dolby and DTS default formats so I can get full 5.1 channels over optical.


I mean I asking you that this 8210 driver works with SRS, DTS and Dolby or is a standalone empty driver from Microsoft?


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 7, 2017)

That's not from Microsoft, it's from Realtek, and you need to use a modification to get those if your motherboard doesn't have the license for them.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 7, 2017)

Jgr9 said:


> That's not from Microsoft, it's from Realtek, and you need to use a modification to get those if your motherboard doesn't have the license for them.


Do you mean that SRS, DTS etc. is only working when the motherboard supports it?


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes, or if you use a mod that has them.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Aug 8, 2017)

@Alan Finote
Can you post your VIA mod?
Would really appreciate it 
Thanx in advance


----------



## nightbase (Aug 9, 2017)

What can I do ?  I Installed this version but I got a error ? I use Windows 10 pro 64 bit v1703


----------



## dvojinov (Aug 11, 2017)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...od-for-windows-10.232921/page-20#post-3708226


----------



## nightbase (Aug 11, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...od-for-windows-10.232921/page-20#post-3708226



Can you give me a link fot this driver


----------



## dvojinov (Aug 11, 2017)

nightbase said:


> Can you give me a link fot this driver


unfortunately NO It is pure mod explained million time it follows 2bad initial post modding but PHITO patcher was used together with the DWORD entry however from RTL driver version 281xx >>>   things getting more complicated I dont have the guts and time to explain and write "how to" as In the past actually people got so fkcing ignorant and rude so I decided to stop my activities of sharing , however I follow this ridiculous post as it gives me good laughter with all the nonsense and carp mods specially the one involved wit" LETS HAVE IT ALL" and in 99.9% they doesn't work . 
Everything you need is already explained and available here on this very thread ..good luck ..It works and it can be done ...i did it my self .


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 11, 2017)

It's the same mod as Pg 37.  Use the instructions there.


----------



## nightbase (Aug 11, 2017)

This type of huge topic , It must be explanataion " how to do " at the first post !! But the owner of the this topic there is no !  !? ??


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 11, 2017)

Nope, he's been gone for years, not that much we can really do about it.  I mean, dvoj made that other thread, but still.


----------



## lukjod (Aug 13, 2017)

2.82 (8186) from realtek unfortunately works only as DDL and not DTS. last DTS working version is 8152


----------



## dvojinov (Aug 19, 2017)

Just patched latest RTL 6.0.1.8228 and works like charm on latest creator W10 DTS-i/ DDL  over optical out also DTS X & Studio over 2 CH Analog  so Im happy .


----------



## dvojinov (Aug 21, 2017)

lukjod said:


> 2.82 (8186) from realtek unfortunately works only as DDL and not DTS. last DTS working version is 8152



I noticed tat my ASUS Z-170A with ths chip onboard Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel lost DTS Interactive support aftre Creator and al this NEW Realtek drivers .81XX/82XX the last fuly opreational under Creator is 6.0.1.7997


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 26, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Just patched latest RTL 6.0.1.8228 and works like charm on latest creator W10 DTS-i/ DDL  over optical out also DTS X & Studio over 2 CH Analog  so Im happy .


¿Which board? Please, tell me the method for patching, as like @lukjod said, no DTS since v6.0.5152 with pihto's patch.


----------



## dvojinov (Aug 27, 2017)

dcrypt said:


> ¿Which board? Please, tell me the method for patching, as like @lukjod said, no DTS since v6.0.5152 with pihto's patch.



The method is explained here very well , the patcher is also still available here and also works like charm with the last RTL drivers as you can see form the screenshot provided .
 no TEST mode , NO GIVE ME ALL BULLSHIT like MB5> DOLBY ATMOS Headphones > DOLBY me THIS, Dolby me That , SRS here AURORA there , DTS Headphones now , DTS Studio later ALL AT SAME TIME??? ..forget all this shit it doesn't work with majority of people and newer will  and I know why.
 hahah that  "HRTFXCGFGH4blabla.inf" you people think is doing miracles and will solve all your problems and give you all available tech ??? ...NO will NOT it may work with specific and limited hardware and vendors and then one tech at the time  but not for all and if then even that may by accident .
The onboard chip in my case is RTL ALC 1150 and windows are W 10 64bit Creator 1703 OsB:15063.540 ..and it works... period ..yes I used the same PHITO patcher on this drivers you see ..so figure it out .




switching from DTS-i to Dolby digital and back is hot switch in real time form this RTL Audio Manager even if a player is actively playing .


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 27, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> ..and it works... period ..yes I used the same PHITO patcher on this drivers you see ..so figure it out .



Firstly, I don't have any reason to doubt what you say. The only thing is that the only method I am aware of is by copying an older driver patched DLL within the newest available (and I personally don't like this solution).

Secondly, I don't really get the point in your answer. Why don't you just point to the post describing the method? Are you angry with someone, or just with the world?
BR

Edit: the alternative is that your sound chip already has the dts-i license.


----------



## Ruben Portier (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello, it's me again (couple of pages back). I've upgrade to a new motherboard and did a clean installation of Windows 10 Home (1607). I've succesfully installed a modded version of the Asus Realtek driver and can select Dolby Digital Live (5.1) in the Windows Sound Manager. However, there is no surround, only stereo it seems. The front speakers are both playing and my receivers decode-light lights up, which means the sound is actually Dolby Digital encoded and then decoded by my receiver. But why does it not play actual surround sound while I'm playing surround files and games on my computer? Should I try to install a clean Realtek driver instead of the one provided by Asus (notice that I did patch that Asus driver)? My motherboard is a Asus Z270E.

Thanks in advance!

EDIT:

Problem solved! Using the latest Realtek driver without the Asus modification AND bloatware! it now works as it should!


----------



## dvojinov (Aug 27, 2017)

dcrypt said:


> Firstly, I don't have any reason to doubt what you say. The only thing is that the only method I am aware of is by copying an older driver patched DLL within the newest available (and I personally don't like this solution).
> 
> Secondly, I don't really get the point in your answer. Why don't you just point to the post describing the method? Are you angry with someone, or just with the world?
> BR
> ...



Nop! that's  wrong! >>> "The only thing is that the only method I am aware of is by copying an older driver patched DLL" <<< Phito patcher allows you to create (patch) actual dll within actual driver not copying old crap ...so it is also explained how to do it and what to do .I wrote it several time myself on this thread and Im not going to repeat my self over and over again .

>>> the alternative is that your sound chip already has the dts-i license..>>> It doesn't have DTSI-i licensed as then I wouldn't have to fuck with this patching ..now would I ??? I have another media a system based on Asus Z-170A mobo wich has licensed DTS-i so I dont have to fck around and it works out of the box . However this particular system  HP OMEN desktop X900-000 doesn't have but it host the powerful ALC1150 so I just take advantage of it ..what it has licensed is DTS Studio X and DTS Headphone X which are complete different story then DTS Interactive .

" as like @lukjod said, no DTS since v6.0.5152 with pihto's patch" ..so why dont you ask him how does it work for me ? 

Are you angry with someone, or just with the world?  >> Im pissed off as this once very usefully thread is infested with BS and crap modification by people who obliviously dont know shit about what they doing and what they want to present . 

I hope I cleared it out for you . 
Im  not pissed at you at all ...no reason.

Free tip : if you have older RTL chip on board like  ALC892 8Ch chances are that you wont get DTSi with newer Realtek drivers from somewhere  6.0.1.8150 followed by 6.0.1.2XXX serries however Dolby Digital Live will be available ..why is that ? My opinion is there is something messed up with new drivers and how they address old hardware. This my be resolved by Realtek in some future time once they have been aware of this problem nothing to do with W10 Creators or at least not anymore that now is on Realtek and Vendors to address ( I know that some  ASUS boards are affected and ASUS doesn't have a clue about and are possibly def  )  , however no problem in the 6.0,1.79XX series of driver and you should have access to both DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live  ..under latest W10 Creators  .
So for older hardware stay with 6.0.1.7XXX range drivers .

good luck!

Within one driver set lets say the latest one 8237  after patching and preparing for installation, within the driver itself I found  74 different "Realtek High Definition audio"  profiles and that only within the .inf that corespondent with my specific hardware  . 
Within this bunch I found 4 different Realtek Audio Managers which I can use , there are configurations that dosent work at all there are some that dosent give you the MANAGER it is just gone ??? then there are some that apparently look healthy but in fact they dont communicate correctly between DRIVER TAB in Control Panel and Realtek Audio Manager , it was a hell of a job to get through all this testings and gathering what works properly what dosent  but at the end I got what I wanted.
In my case :
1.  I have a fully functional DTSi/DDL and classic looking Realtek Manager with acess to DTS-i and DDL and all changes are synchronized with DRIVER TAB in Control panel
2.  A sort of Realtek Classic looking Manager enhanced with hp GUI that I found out didint work very well as some functions where missing for example no DEFAULT AUDIO TAB still I could access separately from Control Panel Audio TAB & Enhancements.
3. Fully Functional and full hp GUI as in the screen shot above which I prefer most , it also automatically recognize TOS, Speakers or Headphones when plugged in fully sincronised and acessible for DTSi / DDL or any other format it alos has DTS neo paining and enhancements
4 a new looking windows type DTS Control center for DTS Studio and Headphone X which acutely came with my OMEN as default but if I us patched driver I can use additionally DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live , the applet is accessible from Stat Menu where I have a DTS Icon and from  system Control Panel where again sits a DTS icon but thereis nothing in the system tray. In this case everything related to analogue and 2 ch will be controlled with this applet and enhanced while DTS I and DDL has to be access from Control Panel and Enhancements TAB 

So what works for someone doesn't necessary work for other I learned there is a lot of hidden ways to get access to special features but it is pretty individual and hardware exclusively what you can or cannot get what u can exploit and what you can  enhance further for your system.


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I absolutely agree with you,



			
				dvojinov said:
			
		

> this once very usefully thread is infested with BS and crap modification by people who obliviously dont know shit about what they doing and what they want to present


----------



## dvojinov (Aug 30, 2017)

who ever is interested may check blog I created and will continue to follow Realtek DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live , it is not fully completed as I attend to add more stuff ,explanations , methods ,links ...check it out form time to time , best!
http://dvojinov.simplesite.com


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 30, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> who ever is interested may check blog I created and will continue to follow Realtek DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live , it is not fully completed as I attend to add more stuff ,explanations , methods ,links ...check it out form time to time , best!
> http://dvojinov.simplesite.com



I think this is a very good initiative. I would be very pleased to contribute if you wish, feel free to send me a message if you find a way for collaboration or need support.

BR


----------



## dvojinov (Aug 30, 2017)

dcrypt said:


> I think this is a very good initiative. I would be very pleased to contribute if you wish, feel free to send me a message if you find a way for collaboration or need support.
> 
> BR


Thank you I keep that in mind , will see where this leads I actually created this sort of blog more for myself but then decided to present it . I will work on it as I mention before and I will upload only this drivers that Im 100% convinced they work for me .

However the agenda stays DTS Interactive & Dolby Digital Live  hardware encoding through Realtek Onboard Audio over Optical Out ,no other enhancements , Software solutions , Pseudo 3D audio solutions and hacks , HDMI cross link , and similar ..that I leave here for people to deal with  



dcrypt said:


> I think this is a very good initiative. I would be very pleased to contribute if you wish, feel free to send me a message if you find a way for collaboration or need support.
> 
> BR



what ever the result my be on your end It would be helpful for me to know if it worked or not and in what way ..both encoders working or only one
then I would like to know
Motherboard brand and make like ( ASUS Z170-A ) i can check for my self every other specification I need .

to everyone , just keep it short like:

 Didn't work ..no encoders available mobo msi ZXXX -Pro
 Only one encoder available Dolby Digital Live , mobo Asrock Z270 Extreme 4 (example)
 Everything works perfectly as explained mobo Asus Z170-A ...
Latest driver works partialy DDL but older driver from your blog ( realtek_hda_8059_DTSi_DDLrdy)  has both encoders working , mobo Gigabyte ZXXX- gamer

I believe everyone got the point who want to give feedback , use the contact from the blog . By this I can start creating a list of Realtek hardware that works , partially works or doesn't work at all with this modification .
Facts only please.

Dont expect replay , this is not meant to be problem slowing for individuals but collection of information and understanding the limits of HW and modification , I may well contact someone back If I find something interesting or need for more information .

http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/

best!


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks to "Erica" for providing feedback

That was helpful , I will create a list of working/partially working RTL Audio  from feedbacks so people will be able to see what they can expect.

Interesting, your AUDIO is the new Realtek ALC S1220A 8-Channel High Definition Audio and behave the same as on my media PC build on ASUS z170-A Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio ,I start to suspect it may be brand related  , will see .
http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/


----------



## lukjod (Sep 30, 2017)

http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/
perfect, hope You will keep updating drivers to newest version
thx


----------



## karan (Oct 2, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Thank you I keep that in mind , will see where this leads I actually created this sort of blog more for myself but then decided to present it . I will work on it as I mention before and I will upload only this drivers that Im 100% convinced they work for me .
> 
> However the agenda stays DTS Interactive & Dolby Digital Live  hardware encoding through Realtek Onboard Audio over Optical Out ,no other enhancements , Software solutions , Pseudo 3D audio solutions and hacks , HDMI cross link , and similar ..that I leave here for people to deal with
> 
> ...


firstly thnx for your wonderful Work it helped me alot MY issue is=Only one encoder available Dolby Digital Live , mobo Asus z170 deluxe am on windows 10 Creater update thnx.


----------



## ijinkli (Oct 3, 2017)

I have a question about the driver mods. Does it require I run an unsigned driver on my system? One of my games has an anti cheat that won't tolerate these.. 
I could try the different methods in the thread but if someone has the answer and won't mind posting it would save me all the trouble.
Thanks
ps win 10 64 bit


----------



## Hari-D (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi,

These drivers are great. However, a couple of months ago, I noticed that DTS was no longer true 5.1. The center sound plays through the left and right speakers and the rear speakers play out the front. effectively acting as 2.0 audio system.

any advice on resolving this? Currently running windows 10 latest build.


----------



## TomONeill (Oct 7, 2017)

You guys flippin' excited for the Window 10 Fall Update?! I can't wait for my surround settings to break!

Better not frick with us this time, Microsoft.


----------



## Mafkees (Oct 16, 2017)

Hopefully somebody have same set up as me and got it worked.

I tried some different Realtek drivers, most doesnt show DTS and DDL5.1 in " advanced tab " of my Realtek onboard chip. The one that works partly and was showing DTS and DDL in advanced tab was this one driver:

Effects: Dolby Digital Live, DTS Connect (SPDIF & HDMI) and Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 (Speakers).

*Instructions: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-80#post-3665579*

But the problem was that i got 2.1 sounds. So i tried other drivers, all drivers at http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/436463907 doesnt show DTS and DDL5.1 . And without X-Fi MB5, it doesnt work cuz it says it don't support device like as SonicSuite that at Asus site provided (this one is strange, sonicsuite wont let me install it, the SonicSuite program, even i choosed for my OS at download section) for my motherboard.

My question is wich one modded driver do u recommend for my Realtek onboard chip? Or, at this moment i am using normal Realtek driver 6.0.1.7829 (downloaded from asus site) and mod/patch this one to get DTS/DDL support? Wich files should i patch, cuz i see many dlls files in the folders.

I have Asus maximus V gene wich does have standard Realtek ALC 892 chipset. In combination with my Logitech Z-680 wich supports DDL, DTS, THX and Prologic II

And i am running Windows 10 pro version 1703 OS build 15063.483 with latest updates.

Have a good day


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 17, 2017)

i install the realtek_HDA_8261_DTS_DDL-experimental (07/10/17) and worked! but i have a problem when i select dolby digital 5.1 i got 2.1 . i have logitech z906 and optical connection.Any help?


----------



## MOV (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi all,

Does anyone have Dolby-unlocked drivers working for *ALC1150*? I have a Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3 (http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z170X-Gaming-3-rev-10#sp) with the ALC1150 codec and S/PDIF out to a Yamaha receiver and 5.1 speakers. Using Windows 10 Home - version 1703, build 15063.674.

I had unlocked Realtek drivers working perfectly on my old system (ALC889A codec on an older Gigabtye board, also in Windows 10) and the setup with optical out worked flawlessly. Had perfect 5.1 surround in Fallout 4, Hitman, and numerous other new and old games. I recently upgraded/rebuilt to the Gaming-3 and now I can't get *any* 5.1 with the new ALC1150 codec.

I have scoured the internet, read through countless pages of this 98-page thread, tried dozens of download packages (from here and from some fairly unsavory black-market sites), tried patching my own drivers -- using the official Gigabyte drivers and applying Pihto's unlocker patch (version A1, dated April 22, 2015), and just tried dvojinov's latest drivers... but zero luck. I cannot get Dolby to work on my optical out. I _*can*_ get the Dolby tab unlocked, and both DTS and Digital Live to show up under the default format -- but when I test I only get a glitchy, half-cut-off 2-channel test sound... and in game it's still just 2 channels.







Again, this exact same setup worked perfectly with test sounds AND in-game on ALC889A.

Am I missing something? Or is this just not possible? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Fallout and Hitman just aren't the same without surround sound. My wife wants to play Resident Evil 7 or Evil Within and I'll be DAMNED if I'm going to play a horror game in stereo instead of surround.   Thanks!


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 19, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> i install the realtek_HDA_8261_DTS_DDL-experimental (07/10/17) and worked! but i have a problem when i select dolby digital 5.1 i got 2.1 . i have logitech z906 and optical connection.Any help?



have the same setup and it is working perfectly , did you follow all the instructions form the page ? what motherboard you have , do you have any other modification drivers installed before , did you completely uninstall any pseudo audio enhancer DAX , DTS Studio , MB3 ,  \re you sure there is no left overs from previous installation , did you edit your windows registry correctly adding the DWORD ???  what do you use to clean registry , how do you uninstall your drivers ?

So good thing W10 Creator fall update didn't break DTS Interactive / Dolby Digital Live environment , ASUS broads still unknown obviously ASUS doesn't give a shit for their customers , site has been updated to latest and new modified driver added .
http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/ 

from received feedback it is clear to me that a big number of people dosent care to read instructions and jumping right to download and installation with field success after some investigation it becomes clear the user didn't follow steps and therefore ended up with unsuccessful result , some still pushing TESTMODE and creating some strange batch files for driver signature to be disabled I seriously doubt that works , few still had MB3 in combination with this drivers playing smart but* NO IT DOESN'T WORK TOGETHER* cant you people UNDERSTAND ??? but there is a great number of people who did exactly what is written and have successful results .

quite a number of guys didn't care to modify the registry after installation...without adding the DWORD it wont work .


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 19, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> So good thing W10 Creator fall update didn't break DTS Interactive / Dolby Digital Live environment , ASUS broads still unknown obviously ASUS doesn't give a shit for their customers , site has been updated to latest and new modified driver added .
> http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/
> 
> from received feedback it is clear to me that a big number of people dosent care to read instructions and jumping right to download and installation with field success after some investigation it becomes clear the user didn't follow steps and therefore ended up with unsuccessful result , some still pushing TESTMODE and creating some strange batch files for driver signature to be disabled I seriously doubt that works , few still had MB3 in combination with this drivers playing smart but* NO IT DOESN'T WORK TOGETHER* cant you people UNDERSTAND ??? but there is a great number of people who did exactly what is written and have successful results .
> ...




pls give me the instruction for the install cuz i want to install the new version 8272


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 19, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> pls give me the instruction for the install cuz i want to install the new version 8272


I start question your intelligence ..you are kidding , right ? I dont expect you yo be successful but here it is : 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-dts-interactive.193148/page-98#post-3741483


----------



## byu1 (Oct 20, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> i install the realtek_HDA_8261_DTS_DDL-experimental (07/10/17) and worked! but i have a problem when i select dolby digital 5.1 i got 2.1 . i have logitech z906 and optical connection.Any help?




you get 5.1?  I installed this on fall creator update,  no DTS DDL on both windows audio and realtek manager.


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 20, 2017)

didn't work for me!
Windows 10 Pro Fall Creators 16299.19


----------



## byu1 (Oct 20, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> didn't work for me!
> Windows 10 Pro Fall Creators 16299.19
> View attachment 93248



from which mod?


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 20, 2017)

For people that use mod from my page and have DTSI & DDL available but still dosent work correctly...you should disable "driver signature enforcement" , TEST Mode is not necessary but the enforcement has to be disabled.
1. You must DISABLE "Secure Boot" within your motherboard BIOS otherwise you wont be able to execute '_bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions...." (at least it is so on my hp OMEN machine)_
2. disable driver signature enforcement
Once you successfully disabled that crap of DSE thing it should work

Before messing with all of this to be sure that this is the issue preventing modded driver to work you can temporarily disable DSE by login in to windows over the Troubleshooter and select  the option i think is number 7 "login with driver enforcement disabled" ..or something in that line you know it once you see the login menu.

Tricky part here is installation of modded drivers as it usually does 3 thing Uninstall>RESTART > Installation so if you disabled DSE over Troubleshooter you find your self in problems after restart you can prevent this by holding SHIFT during restart sequence holding it till the Troubleshooter page appears again or if you miss that and you login into windows just to find the driver is blocked restart again through the Troubleshooter and check what ever is working or not .

It will be valid only for one session and if the driver is working correctly and you dont get error msg while playing test tone or what ever then you know what to do because on next restart the DSE will kick in and render the driver useless  .

PS DWORD is still in game so dont forget ti ..everything else stay the same
http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/


good luck


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 20, 2017)

byu1 said:


> from which mod?


8261


----------



## knightvision (Oct 21, 2017)

If you read the tutorials it works, i never had any problems to activate it.
Now there is a new win 10 update 1709  and that works again if i read dvojinov comments


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 21, 2017)

knightvision said:


> If you read the tutorials it works, i never had any problems to activate it.
> Now there is a new win 10 update 1709  and that works again if i read dvojinov comments



There is  slight difference now at least on on my OMEN machine to have it working I must have  Secure Boot disabled . Even if I force driver signature enforcement (DSE) permanently disabled as soon as I enable Secure Boot the driver stops to work . It may be that Secure Boot & DSE are somehow connected I cant remember this behavior prior to fall update . It also may be specific brand related like hp  and may be totally unrelated to self build PC's at this point I dont know.

However the modification still works with explained steps if executed properly and off course hardware is capable of multi channel audio . Except for ASUS users and that is a thing that ASUS must resolve , without modification no encoders works anymore even for those who should have DTSI "out of  the box" as I should have on my Asus Z170-A. With modified drivers best chance to get is DDL ,at this point I guess  is better something then nothing .


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 21, 2017)

I fallow the tutorials (dvojinov)
but ddl ~ dts not work.

I choose ddl>apply....then get a error "The format is not supported by the device"

Device manager: pcee4.inf or any other...i get a error "...not present in the hash file"


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 21, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> I fallow the tutorials (dvojinov)
> but ddl ~ dts not work.
> 
> I choose ddl>apply....then get a error "The format is not supported by the device"
> ...



is this your motherboard ? GA-Z68 MA-D2H-B3

it stinks of some previous modified Dolby shit modifications..congrats ! ...this pcee4.inf has nothing to do with DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live it is part of that idiotic Dolby DAX 1 ,2 or what ever the number is now and it looks to me that you infested your system whit trash modifications before so ..this has nothing to do with modified drivers form my page .

Clean your system it should work theoretically on your Realtek ALC889

I noticed your screen shot of your realtek audio manger from above ..how the heck you have msi black premium audio manager on gigabyte board ?????


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 21, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> is this your motherboard ? GA-Z68 MA-D2H-B3
> 
> it stinks of some previous modified Dolby shit modifications..congrats ! ...this pcee4.inf has nothing to do with DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live it is part of that idiotic Dolby DAX 1 ,2 or what ever the number is now and it looks to me that you infested your system whit trash modifications before so ..this has nothing to do with modified drivers form my page .
> 
> Clean your system it should work theoretically on your Realtek ALC889



My mobo is MSI P67s C43 ~ALC892
I give up 
Don't work any way


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 21, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> My mobo is MSI P67s C43 ~ALC892
> I give up
> Don't work any way


oh ! I picked up your specification under your profile anyway it works only you dont know how to set it up I got it working on msi GT72 Dominator Pro gaming laptop with same ALC892 ..so yeah proven works !

now be honest here how many DJ "ULTIMATE" modifications or FINOTES modifications did you install prior to jumping on this one as I strongly believe the others didn't worked out for you either .


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 21, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> now be honest here how many DJ "ULTIMATE" modifications or FINOTES modifications did you install prior to jumping on this one as I strongly believe the others didn't worked out for you either .



Many... since 2014!
was working before updated


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 21, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> Many... since 2014!
> was working before updated


man!!!  there is your problem right there I mentioned over and over again CLEAN SYSTEM ...do you read ? It will work but not with all that shit leftovers in your system so *for you specifically* it will *NOT* work ..until you completely fresh install WINDOWS10 and use ONLY drivers form my page  ..NO FINOTE ,NO DJ,NO ULTIMATE , UBER SUPER BLA DOLBY ATMOS ,NO MB3 , NO MB5,NO DAX 123456789120XXXXX ,NO DTS SUTUDIO ,NO SRS , NO ALL THE OTHER CRAP...do you receive me ? 

So here it is  copy/paste from my page :
"
*** If you have any previous modified drivers, or any sort of Creative MB3 /MB5, SONIC, SRS, Dolby Digital PLUS or any other Software Enhancement’s be sure to remove everything and have registry cleared otherwise it may conflict and it won’t work properly***

"
Which part you dont understand ? ...NO mr.itachimendes for you specifically it will not work but I say it works 100% on your system.


----------



## parser (Oct 21, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> For people that use mod from my page and have DTSI & DDL available but still dosent work correctly...you should disable "driver signature enforcement" , TEST Mode is not necessary but the enforcement has to be disabled.
> 1. You must DISABLE "Secure Boot" within your motherboard BIOS otherwise you wont be able to execute '_bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions...." (at least it is so on my hp OMEN machine)_
> 2. disable driver signature enforcement
> Once you successfully disabled that crap of DSE thing it should work
> ...


I did everything like u said. Fresh W10, first installed w/o dword or disabling DSE and it worked, after reboot it was gone (like u said) then I disabled opened test mode, installed again and rebooted, didnt work. tried now DSE disabled mode from troubleshooting, still doesnt work :/ 

would u mind helping me please?

how can I make it work. 

My motherboard is MSI B350M Mortar


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 21, 2017)

parser said:


> I did everything like u said. Fresh W10, first installed w/o dword or disabling DSE and it worked, after reboot it was gone (like u said) then I disabled opened test mode, installed again and rebooted, didnt work. tried now DSE disabled mode from troubleshooting, still doesnt work :/
> 
> would u mind helping me please?
> 
> ...



you may face the same issue like I did ...for me to keep DSE deactivated I had to disable "Secure Boot" in my motherboard BIOS . A good indication is that it worked but after restart it may be that BootSecure reactivated DSE however your deactivation is still in place but DSE is now forced.
My example now everything works but Secure Boot is disabled .
I enable Secure boot login to windows ..and magically it doesn't work any more , I didn't touch my DSE command it is still in place form before .


I go back to bios disable SB , login again ..tdaaa ..now everything works perfectly.

The best indication that it is working is when you do the test run using the Troubleshooter to disable DSE but thats temporarily however now the only thing to worry about is to get DSE disabled , after the fall update I think Secure boot from motherboard Bios and DSE are somehow connected ..dont ask me how and why I suspect 2 things that may force this but I dont know for sure .


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 21, 2017)

After the fall update DSE is much harder to keep deactivated you have to dig deep in googling how to do it , I dont have TEST mode enabled only DSE deactivated and Secure Boot deactivated


----------



## parser (Oct 21, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> After the fall update DSE is much harder to keep deactivated you have to dig hard in googling how to do it , I dont have TEST mode enabled only DSE deactivated and Secure Boot deactivated


would it work if I use windows 7?


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 21, 2017)

just to clarify how I came across this shitty DSE force , I couldn't get my own modified drivers to work after full clean installation of W10 after fall update I made reset and let everything clean install from scratch .
I was confused wth ??? How can this be ? ..So first thing I suspected was DSE . OK , I did the usual DSE deactivation command through command prompt admin ...when I got a warning msg ..DSE cannot be deactivated as a part of Secure boot ..blabla ... ???? damn ...trouble 

Then I run the command through power-shell admin and it appeared it worked ..but it didn't. 
To get on the bottom of this I ran Troubleshooter and logged in using DSE disabled option and as soon as I logged in, the driver that didn't work before now was working normally , tested everything ...all good,  DTS I ,DDL all ok , so I was prepared that it wont work after restart and I as right .

I entered my mbo BIOS went in the Security Tab found option there saying "Secure Boot" which was enabled and I disable that ..immediately some shitty warning appeared that this is blablabla dangerous , I disregarded the warning  saved settings ,rebooted first screen appeared that I never saw before saying ..Secure Boot is disabled to continue enter code xxxxx + enter ..so I did ..the rest went normally and when I entered Windows driver was working without problems
Tested few of them that didn't want to work and every one of them after disabling that damn SB did work again.

It is getting more complicated


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 21, 2017)

parser said:


> would it work if I use windows 7?



thats something I dont know this are drivers for Windows 10 , I have no Idea how this would work on Windows 7 or any other then W10 64bit


----------



## parser (Oct 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> thats something I dont know this are drivers for Windows 10 , I have no Idea how this would work on Windows 7 or any other then W10 64bit



well I am gonna try again with a fresh install of windows 10.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

this was my pain to keep DSE permanently disabled


----------



## parser (Oct 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> thats something I dont know this are drivers for Windows 10 , I have no Idea how this would work on Windows 7 or any other then W10 64bit



Fresh installed W10 disabled DSE and installed the software, when I choose dts it says device doesnt support it. :/


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

did you put DWORD in registry ?


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

which driver did you download form my page ?
what about DDL ?


----------



## parser (Oct 22, 2017)

realtek_HDA_8273_DTS_DDL-experimental (21/10/17) this one and yes Dword is installed


----------



## parser (Oct 22, 2017)

Both doesnt work, failes to test tone, then doesnt apply says " format not supported by the device"


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

try this one and lets see what is going to happen
http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_DTSi_DDLrdy.rar.html

be sure Dword is 32 bit enabled (1) and in place


----------



## parser (Oct 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> try this one and lets see what is going to happen
> http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_DTSi_DDLrdy.rar.html
> 
> be sure Dword is 32 bit enabled (1) and in place



same result, this time I rebooted with DSE disabled in every step. Advanced reboot option, chose 7... everytime :/

use stock software and use it for now. I need my pc for studies :/ 

I have a xonar dt2 but My new pc doesnt have a PCI slot and I cant use it 

Well thank you for your help bro, Im gonna hit the bed right now.


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 22, 2017)

parser said:


> Both doesnt work, failes to test tone, then doesnt apply says " format not supported by the device"



same here


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

that is unfortunate both of you running msi boards on 892 ..Im so convinced it has to work as I managed to get it working on msi GT72 Dominator pro with the same 892 Realtek and with less fuss then on my hp OMEN


----------



## antikondor (Oct 22, 2017)

Mobo Asus B350-F S1220A
Just tried Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8273_DTS_DDL_experimental (21/10/17). 
No dice, DTS option not visible, DDL visible, but once selected throws up error popup stating format not supported by device. Previous experimental version dated 19/10/2017 had DDL working, but since i had to format my hdd, don't have that available. Tried realtek_hda_8261_DTS_DDL_experimental just now, still no luck.
Will try older versions next, kind of odd that something that once worked has stopped doing so, starting to get real sick and tired of this asus bullshit.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

I personally have it up & running on this machines :
hp OMEN desktop X 900-000nx  Rltk ALC1150  DTS-i / DDL ( personal gaming pc )
self build  PC ASUS Z170-A Rltk ALC 892 (personal media pc ) DDL only (decided to use old official drivers instead with DTS-i )
a friends msi GT72 2QE Dominator Pro with Rltk ALC892 DTS-i/ DDL 
why you two cant get it working on your end is a mystery to me


----------



## antikondor (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm a bit surprised as well, had it owrking on my Asus m5a97 PRO with no issues, for the new B350-F only a single driver version has worked so far. Following the same procedure I get different results which is just weird, but oh well, at least there is hope.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

antikondor said:


> Mobo Asus B350-F S1220A
> Just tried Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8273_DTS_DDL_experimental (21/10/17).
> No dice, DTS option not visible, DDL visible, but once selected throws up error popup stating format not supported by device. Previous experimental version dated 19/10/2017 had DDL working, but since i had to format my hdd, don't have that available. Tried realtek_hda_8261_DTS_DDL_experimental just now, still no luck.
> Will try older versions next, kind of odd that something that once worked has stopped doing so, starting to get real sick and tired of this asus bullshit.



that is the 19/10 http://sharemods.com/dmwlfqpe2h66/Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental.zip.html

I took it off as it was in fact BETA driver and 8273 is WHQL so I have it running on my end and uploaded it instead of 8272 there is another beta 8275 but this one acted strange on my end so I didn't upload it .

anomaly was DDL was working normally with beta 8275 ...but DTS -i popped up error msg as you guys explained ..so I just drop it .


----------



## antikondor (Oct 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> that is the 19/10 http://sharemods.com/dmwlfqpe2h66/Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental.zip.html
> 
> I took it off as it was in fact BETA driver and 8273 is WHQL so I have it running on my end and uploaded it instead of 8272 there is another beta 8275 but this one acted strange on my end so I didnt upload it .



Cheers, I'll give it another go and will report back with the results.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

this is getting really messed up after fall update ..more and more complicated


----------



## antikondor (Oct 22, 2017)

The beta drivers worked, have DDL enabled once again. When I get more time I'll try to figure out why only the betas have worked so far.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

antikondor said:


> The beta drivers worked, have DDL enabled once again. When I get more time I'll try to figure out why only the betas have worked so far.


There is a slight change in the inf structure its a bit diferent then the whql 73 also there is an extra inf added that is missing in the 73 driver , for me it dosent really matter as both are working for me  , heck even my screen shots are with 72 .


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 22, 2017)

i have the version 8272 and it worked, but only the ddl, i dont see the dts option, also i have the fall update


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> i have the version 8272 and it worked, but only the ddl, i dont see the dts option, also i have the fall update


Is your mobo Asus ?


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> I may d
> 
> Is your mobo Asus ?



asus p8p67 m rev 3


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> asus p8p67 m rev 3


Thats the best we can get on asus boards until this lazy mofos fix the issue they have for months now with DTSI , I start to belive Asus lost the right to use DTS Interactive on their boards , this is my assumption only .


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

parser said:


> same result, this time I rebooted with DSE disabled in every step. Advanced reboot option, chose 7... everytime :/
> 
> use stock software and use it for now. I need my pc for studies :/
> 
> ...



I was looking into Xonar D2X but when   I check their driver support they offer only one BETA from 2015 ??  wtf is wrong with ASUS 
Other then Realtek I think the best way to get DTS Interactive and DolbyDigital Live is Creative Labs Soundblaster Z


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

found the cause that forced me to disable Secure Boot the real reason is *Intel*® *Software Guard Extensions* (*Intel*® SGX) I had this installed automatically when I was resetting my PC so that prevented the modified driver in my case to be properly installed when I disabled Secure Boot it possible influenced SGX but it troubled me why I have to disable Secure Boot when I know I didn't have to before . My suspension did fall on this software guard and now I remove it from my system , activated Secure Boot but my modded driver still works 

"*Intel*® *Software Guard Extensions* (*Intel*® SGX) is an *Intel* technology for application developers who are seeking to protect select code and data from disclosure or modification. *Intel* SGX makes such protections possible through the use of enclaves, which are protected areas of execution in memory."

Makes sense, only I dont know if something similar exists for AMD users that prevents them to have the modded drivers working properly ?


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 22, 2017)

I also have a problem when i set to ddl and play a movie it work all speaker but when i listen on youtube or play gta 5 only the front speaker work the back dont not work


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> I also have a problem when i set to ddl and play a movie it work all speaker but when i listen on youtube or play gta 5 only the front speaker work the back dont not work


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> I also have a problem when i set to ddl and play a movie it work all speaker but when i listen on youtube or play gta 5 only the front speaker work the back dont not work


how do you watch youtube ? which browser ?


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> how do you watch youtube ? which browser ?



it is already enable..... google chrome


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

with chrome therfore Youtube  you cant have 5.1 Audio just like that you have to do a research how to get it , you have to add a line in Chrome.exe ""C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" --try-supported-channel-layouts" research how to do it 

for GTA5 ..I dont know,maybe you have to enable 5.1 in game Audio settings or what ever is available there but that's not my concern , bottom line modification works .


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> with chrome therfore Youtube  you cant have 5.1 Audio just like that you have to do a research how to get it , you have to add a line in Chrome.exe ""C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" --try-supported-channel-layouts" research how to do it
> 
> for GTA5 ..I dont know,maybe you have to enable 5.1 in game Audio settings or what ever is available there but that's not my concern , bottom line modification works .





is somehow an option to speaker fill?


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> is somehow an option to speaker fill?


no newer was on this driver level ..speaker fill are usually software options used by MB3 and similar ,Chrome has its own way of audio which is in use ...apparently Firefox dosent have this problems ..go research Google > Chrome 5.1 Audio and see for yourself


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 22, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> no newer was on this driver level ..speaker fill are usually software options used by MB3 and similar ,Chrome has its own way of audio which is in use ...apparently Firefox dosent have this problems ..go research Google > Chrome 5.1 Audio and see for yourself




i found a media player for pc who support 5.1 AIMP and it work perfect!!!


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> i found a media player for pc who support 5.1 AIMP and it work perfect!!!


I use it as well it is my main music player ..good choice !


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

as for video and other media I use KODI , be sure to have ADUIO in KODI set to default DRIECTSOUND not WASPI ...and enable DTS/ DOLBY Passthrough


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> Thank you very much for your help!



you welcome !


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 22, 2017)

*-For some applications (old games)*...
need edit some HEX line in Xaudio2_1 ~ Xaudio2_7.dll.

*-Google Chrome:*
Go to "chrome://flags" and enable the "#try-supported-channel-layouts" flag, and relaunch.
(Without a quotes " )


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 22, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> *-For some applications (old games)*...
> need edit some HEX line in Xaudio2_1 ~ Xaudio2_7.dll.
> 
> *-Google Chrome:*
> ...



good call on the "flags" to be honest didn't know of this therefore thank you as there are quite some other interesting options I enabled like HDR now it works as it should with youtube once HDR is enabled in display settings , and the audio flag works like charm the same thing as adding the line but much easier to apply .

This is what you searching for Xrailer...when you find the line it is quite down it will be disabled ..just enable it and re-lunch as itachimendes explained .


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 23, 2017)

Guys i got it ..................yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 


 
**


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 23, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> good call on the "flags" to be honest didn't know of this therefore thank you as there are quite some other interesting options I enabled like HDR now it works as it should with youtube once HDR is enabled in display settings , and the audio flag works like charm the same thing as adding the line but much easier to apply .
> 
> This is what you searching for Xrailer...when you find the line it is quite down it will be disabled ..just enable it and re-lunch as itachimendes explained .
> View attachment 93335



I tried before but without luck



EDIT: now also work on gta V


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 23, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> I tried before but without luck



I made a fix for you.
just extract to "C:\Windows\" folder


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 23, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> I made a fix for you.
> just extract to "C:\Windows\" folder



tried i play this 







 and no luck


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 23, 2017)

this test will not work  correctly for DTS  /DTS Interactive system as it is DTS-HD wich is again different it wont pan correctly through te speakers , but  the phase that was good thought


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 23, 2017)

I play GR Wildlands , Eurotruck Simulator 2 , SW Battlefront and for testing purposes DOOM , Alien Isolation and in any of this games 5.1 is working without any problems.


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 23, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> tried i play this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YT don't have a 5.1ch sound.
============================================

*make sure "Dolby Home theater" is activate!!*




 

*and now.....try this vid:








*


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 23, 2017)

Guys bare in mind in PC world we are dealing with Dolby DIGITAL ,DTS DIGITAL Surround , Dolby Digital Live , DTS Interactive and lately introduced by Microsoft Dolby ATMOS Home Theater for full true multi channel audio .
That is very important to understand as this are not only names and figures but stands for industrial standards which are technically defined .

Not to get too technical but forget DTS-HD MASTER or Dolby Digital HD  which are again industrial standards well defined in technical terms with much higher  sampling rate  and channels supported and exceed optical and SPDIF capabilities.

Dolby ATMOS For Home Theather will work if proper equipment is used and proper HDMI cable .

Dolby ATMOS for Headphones is a virtual software solution that  simulates multi channel surround environment to 2 ch Speakers or headphones nothing else .


----------



## matteuk (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi everyone can someone please help me out, does anyone has a driver that lets you use HD audio with creative mb5 software as well as DTS interactive or connect

my codec is Realtek alc889

hardware IDs

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_1458A132&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_1458A132


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 24, 2017)

matteuk said:


> Hi everyone can someone please help me out, does anyone has a driver that lets you use HD audio with creative mb5 software as well as DTS interactive or connect
> 
> my codec is Realtek alc889
> 
> ...




If you use MB5 modification forget DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live ..it cant work together


----------



## matteuk (Oct 24, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live



Ah ok that explains it, what about other enhancements to ddl and dts such as srs and dolby theatre v4. Is there a mod out there?


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 24, 2017)

matteuk said:


> Ah ok that explains it, what about other enhancements to ddl and dts such as srs and dolby theatre v4. Is there a mod out there?


No it cant work together while DAX , SRS (obsolete and not developed any more as it is acquired by DTS ) , DTS Studio , DFX (pay application)  are just taht Enhancers to make crapy sound from laptops sound less crap but still crap .. and are all SOFTWARE based not hardware based for enhancing 2 ch AUDIO exclusively.

While DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live are hardware based , within DDL you get DOLBY tab to enable DHT but thats on different level then DAX .

Audio by Harmman CRAP , audio by Bo CRAP  Audio by Beats CRAP is an marketing BS to promote who build in crapy speakers on laptop's absolutely nothing to do with sound it self exempt maybe some customized Audio control panel .

MB5 Creative  is hacked software that has been exclusively developed for some prime motherboards or laptop models
MB3 by Creative is the same but pay software (29USD) and it works on any Realtek chip.

MB5 is fazing out and gets heavily replaced by Nahimic , Sonic and stuff like that

MB3 and MB5 has 5.1 abilities but not encoded .


----------



## matteuk (Oct 24, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> No it cant work together while DAX , SRS (obsolete and not developed any more as it is acquired by DTS ) , DTS Studio , DFX (pay application)  are just taht Enhancers to make crapy sound from laptops sound less crap but still crap .. and are all SOFTWARE based not hardware based for enhancing 2 ch AUDIO exclusively.
> 
> While DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live are hardware based , within DDL you get DOLBY tab to enable DHT but thats on different level then DAX .
> 
> ...



Ok thats a shame really i would love more control with home theatre like, what about bass redirection can I get that option with DTS interactive? which by the way sounds better out of the two protocols


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 24, 2017)

matteuk said:


> Ok thats a shame really i would love more control with home theatre like, what about bass redirection can I get that option with DTS interactive? which by the way sounds better out of the two protocols



you dont need bass redirection as you use encoded signal it is defined by DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live algorithms ...you can add amount of bass and other effects by using EQ /effects tab from the Audio manager
Bass redirection is bounded with 6ch direct or analogue out it is for purpose if you have a SUB system that has lower crossover then usually 100Hz to set it otherwise it is not necessary .
If you set lower then sub system specified you will not get the whole amount  BASS  and sub frequencies .
The amount of bass is diferent and if you want more deeper BASS then just push up 31hz on the EQ , too much of that may distort your SUB and BASS altogether so you have to proceed slowly until you find the range you like,  play with 31 ,62,120 hz on the EQ this are bass and sub frequencies.

Which sounds better DTSI or DDL ? in my opinion it is DTS Interactive it is more dynamic and use 24bit audio in whole range of 5.1 while DDL is 16bit both are 48Khz and that is the limit . 
I also find that DTSI has much better panning and better surround environment then DDL.
However both of them are passthrough once a true DTS or Dolby Digital signal is detected so it wont influence the original stream .
Example my system is set to DTS I and it shows DTS Digital on the Z5500 pod display while set in stream analyzer mod , once I play a BD wich is Dolby it chance the stream to DOLBY now Dolby is shown on the display Dolby 16bit 48Khz ..back to normal music playing or what ever it shows DTS Digital 24bit 48Khz. When I paly a DTS movi it shows DTS Digital 24bit 48Khz , so you got the picture .
I believe it is personal choice which one of this two sounds better  .


----------



## matteuk (Oct 24, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> you dont need bass redirection as you use encoded signal it is defined by DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live algorithms ...you can add amount of bass and other effects by using EQ /effects tab from the Audio manager
> Bass redirection is bounded with 6ch direct or analogue out it is for purpose if you have a SUB system that has lower crossover then usually 100Hz to set it otherwise it is not necessary .
> If you set lower then sub system specified you will not get the whole amount  BASS  and sub frequencies .
> The amount of bass is diferent and if you want more deeper BASS then just push up 31hz on the EQ , too much of that may distort your SUB and BASS altogether so you have to proceed slowly until you find the range you like,  play with 31 ,62,120 hz on the EQ this are bass and sub frequencies.
> ...



ok cool ive got a 500w Panasonic 5.1 that does DTS my last question would be what is the best driver to use right now. Also DTS Neo PC, this is the only kind of "feature" i can get but, what does it do


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 24, 2017)

matteuk said:


> ok cool ive got a 500w Panasonic 5.1 that does DTS my last question would be what is the best driver to use right now. Also DTS Neo PC, this is the only kind of "feature" i can get but, what does it do


If you use on-board audio what motherboard is it ? if it is  a Audio card ..what card do you use ? ..how do you connect to your receiver ?


----------



## matteuk (Oct 24, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> If you use on-board audio what motherboard is it ? if it is  a Audio card ..what card do you use ? ..how do you connect to your receiver ?



gigabyte z68xp-ud4 with realtek HD audio alc889 via spdif optical


----------



## byu1 (Oct 24, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> Guys i got it ..................yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> View attachment 93340
> **



how did you get both  5.1 on windows audio and realtek?   my windows audio only show dolby digita, no DTS, realtek show DTS and DDL 5.1.    I want 5.1 in both windows audio and realtek.   any suggestions?


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 24, 2017)

byu1 said:


> how did you get both  5.1 on windows audio and realtek?   my windows audio only show dolby digita, no DTS, realtek show DTS and DDL 5.1.    I want 5.1 in both windows audio and realtek.   any suggestions?



do you have asus board ? did you care to check my page ?



matteuk said:


> gigabyte z68xp-ud4 with realtek HD audio alc889 via spdif optical



all right I checkd your specifications your mobo and audio setup is :


Realtek ALC889 codec
High Definition Audio
2/4/5.1/7.1-channel
Support for Dolby® Home Theater
Support for S/PDIF Out 
That doesn't necessary mean Dolby Digital Live ..if by any chance you have Dolby Digital Live and want to go with it you should use your manufacturers drives , however if this DHT is one of the Software solutions DAX 1 , 2 or whatever and you dont have DOlby Digital Live 5.1 surround to select that means only native DOLBY and DTS are sported as pass-through once such contest is detected but you wont gain all time 5.1 as you miss Dolby Digital LIve or DTS Interactive (gaming , music videos that are not Dolby or DTS ) in this case check my page :

http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/

read the instructions carefully EXPLORE THE PAGE  and follow them step by step and it may be that you end up with full DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live on your board , as it is GIABYTE you have great chances ..ASUS unfortunately has issues with DTS interactive ongoing more then 6 months now and I start to believe that ASUS lost DTS Interactive licence and is drooped out of the game or they have issue that they are not aware off .


----------



## matteuk (Oct 24, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> all right I checkd your specifications your mobo and audio setup is :
> 
> 
> Realtek ALC889 codec
> ...



I am using the link to the latest drivers on your site and i get full DTS i and DDL in the windows settings and it sounds great, even with youtube and vlc playing flac. Still I just wish there was a little bit more options on dts, I still cant figure out what neo pc does


----------



## byu1 (Oct 24, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> do you have asus board ? did you care to check my page ?



which page? 

yes, I do have asus board.


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 24, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> you dont need bass redirection as you use encoded signal it is defined by DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live algorithms ...you can add amount of bass and other effects by using EQ /effects tab from the Audio manager
> Bass redirection is bounded with 6ch direct or analogue out it is for purpose if you have a SUB system that has lower crossover then usually 100Hz to set it otherwise it is not necessary .
> If you set lower then sub system specified you will not get the whole amount  BASS  and sub frequencies .
> The amount of bass is diferent and if you want more deeper BASS then just push up 31hz on the EQ , too much of that may distort your SUB and BASS altogether so you have to proceed slowly until you find the range you like,  play with 31 ,62,120 hz on the EQ this are bass and sub frequencies.
> ...



And DTS bitrate is= 768kbps ~ 1.5MBps
While DD is=192kbps~640kbps


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 24, 2017)

byu1 said:


> which page?
> 
> yes, I do have asus board.



http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/

well if you read what I wrote on most pages here  or at least pay attention just a little bit you will know by now that there is and ongoing issue with ASUS boards and DTS Interactive from series 8 drivers (icluding me with my ASUS Z170-A ) ..I wont repeat my self like a parrot so I invite you to examine and possible READ what is writen here @ http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/  and try to figure out what you want to do next .

Best !


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 24, 2017)

byu1 said:


> how did you get both  5.1 on windows audio and realtek?   my windows audio only show dolby digita, no DTS, realtek show DTS and DDL 5.1.    I want 5.1 in both windows audio and realtek.   any suggestions?



Go to "device manager" and att your audio driver using ""hdxrt4.inf"
worked for me


----------



## byu1 (Oct 24, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> Go to "device manager" and att your audio driver using ""hdxrt4.inf"
> worked for me




I get error when attempt  to install.  system cannot find file specified.   in test mode, disabled driver signature at start.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 25, 2017)

byu1 said:


> I get error when attempt  to install.  system cannot find file specified.   in test mode, disabled driver signature at start.


what do you install exactly ? and how  ?...the way you wrote it is like when you come to a mechanic and say.."my car is broken"


----------



## byu1 (Oct 25, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> what do you install exactly ? and how  ?...the way you wrote it is like when you come to a mechanic and say.."my car is broken"



I want to enable dolby didital and DTS 5.1 in windows audio default format look like in pic in  post   #2495.


----------



## matteuk (Oct 25, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> here for more enjoyment: View attachment 93373



what's in your dts tab?


----------



## gwx1987 (Oct 25, 2017)

My equipment is: Acer Aspire 5 (Model: A515-51G) Realtek High Definition Audio ALC255. Which sound driver should I download and install?


----------



## matteuk (Oct 25, 2017)

And just to be clear is there no possible way I could get bass redirection set at 40hz with DTS over optical? for things like youtube and windows in general. I can use bass redirection on AC3 filter but that only works with windows media player classic. I just really prefer the sound at 40hz, bass isn't too aggressive but still gets nice and deep

Opinions welcome from everyone


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 25, 2017)

matteuk said:


> what's in your dts tab?


the  DTS panning slider for more spaceuse sound  , movie and music mode as usual






matteuk said:


> And just to be clear is there no possible way I could get bass redirection set at 40hz with DTS over optical? for things like youtube and windows in general. I can use bass redirection on AC3 filter but that only works with windows media player classic. I just really prefer the sound at 40hz, bass isn't too aggressive but still gets nice and deep
> 
> Opinions welcome from everyone


no you cant as it is encoded signal even on my Creative OMNI as soon as I select Encoder and Dolby Digital Live the bass redirection grays out ..which is normal, you want to redirect bass ..you have to go full analogue 5.1



gwx1987 said:


> My equipment is: Acer Aspire 5 (Model: A515-51G) Realtek High Definition Audio ALC255. Which sound driver should I download and install?


any one , doesn't apply to you as you dont have multichannel capabilities 2ch only ..so chose what ever you like however my advice stay with latest ACER drivers for your device .


----------



## gwx1987 (Oct 25, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> any one , doesn't apply to you as you dont have multichannel capabilities 2ch only ..so chose what ever you like however my advice stay with latest ACER drivers for your device .


Yes, but there is no sound equalizer and sound effects.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 25, 2017)

gwx1987 said:


> Yes, but there is no sound equalizer and sound effects.



I also have an Acer E15 wich I use for skyping and some other BS I have the same on board audio but I also have the Realtek Audio Manager 2ch Audio , EQ , Effects , sometime when I travel I watch some  movies to kill the time on airports I licensed Dolby Atmos for Headphones and I have to say it sound really great  .
You could try the DJ URKO Ultimate driver set this are more software orientated and 2 CH audio with pseudo Surround sound you might be lucky there.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 25, 2017)

i have a question how to play youtube video/audio 2ch to all speakers when is DDL active?  i tried "--disable-audio-output-resampler"      "--try-supported-channel-layouts"  "--force-wave-audio", i enabled #try-supported-channel-layouts but no luck!!!


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 25, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> i have a question how to play youtube video/audio 2ch to all speakers when is DDL active?  i tried "--disable-audio-output-resampler"      "--try-supported-channel-layouts"  "--force-wave-audio", i enabled #try-supported-channel-layouts but no luck!!!


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-dts-interactive.193148/page-100#post-3742884

ENABLE ! you possibly wrote it wrong and btw if you write the command it has to be only one in the target area , use the flags to enable it without any writing . 
If you create shortcut for chrome and write the command there it will be active only for that particular shortcut not CHROME altogether , enabling from flags make it permanent 

CLEAR your target area you wrote and enable through flags


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 25, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-dts-interactive.193148/page-100#post-3742884



Tried 3 times and didnt work...


----------



## gwx1987 (Oct 25, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> I also have an Acer E15 wich I use for skyping and some other BS I have the same on board audio but I also have the Realtek Audio Manager 2ch Audio , EQ , Effects , sometime when I travel I watch some  movies to kill the time on airports I licensed Dolby Atmos for Headphones and I have to say it sound really great  .
> You could try the DJ URKO Ultimate driver set this are more software orientated and 2 CH audio with pseudo Surround sound you might be lucky there.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/


Now I installed the drivers "Dolby Home Theater V4" Windows 10 16299.19 It works elegantly .

-- Dolby PCEE Drivers x64
-- Dolby Home Theater v4



I'm waiting for Realtek HDA modifications and @Dj Urko fixes. I do not know where @Dj Urko is. Recently it was here a month ago or maybe it was gone.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 25, 2017)

gwx1987 said:


> Now I installed the drivers "Dolby Home Theater V4" Windows 10 16299.19 It works elegantly .
> 
> -- Dolby PCEE Drivers x64
> -- Dolby Home Theater v4
> ...



I'm glad it worked out for you as modification offered here is pure multi channel 5.1 concerned , Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive which is quite a different thing .

if you have Dolby Digital Live as default and DHT enabled in DOLBY TAB it has to work with the falgs form chrome , try firefox



Xrailer said:


> Tried 3 times and didnt work...


if you have Dolby Digital Live as default and DHT enabled in DOLBY TAB it has to work with the falgs form chrome , try firefox


----------



## matteuk (Oct 26, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> the  DTS panning slider for more spaceuse sound  , movie and music mode as usual
> View attachment 93397
> 
> 
> ...



But it is possible to get bass redirection when using AC3 filter playing flac files through media player classic, so it should be possible everywhere else? isn't there some kind of xfi combination driver with bass redirection controls for SPIDF 

Anyone know of one?


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 26, 2017)

matteuk said:


> But it is possible to get bass redirection when using AC3 filter playing flac files through media player classic, so it should be possible everywhere else? isn't there some kind of xfi combination driver with bass redirection controls for SPIDF
> 
> Anyone know of one?



can you explain why do you need bass redirection so desperately?? ..what is  your speaker system , make and type ?


----------



## matteuk (Oct 26, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> can you explain why do you need bass redirection so desperately?? ..what is  your speaker system , make and type ?



panasonic sc-ht15, this system sounds amazing at 40hz cut off frequency and I just prefer the way it sounds. less aggressive bass but you still get that really deep sound.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 26, 2017)

matteuk said:


> panasonic sc-ht15, this system sounds amazing at 40hz cut off frequency and I just prefer the way it sounds. less aggressive bass but you still get that really deep sound.


Gotcha!!! Well you may trick in a way you explained , however doing it on hardware level using DTSI or DDL encoded signal , Im not sure it is possible.


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 26, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you as modification offered here is pure multi channel 5.1 concerned , Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive which is quite a different thing .
> 
> if you have Dolby Digital Live as default and DHT enabled in DOLBY TAB it has to work with the falgs form chrome , try firefox
> 
> ...




its not working


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 26, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> its not working


I feel sorry for you , then you have to accept it doesn't work for you as I have to accept I lost legally obtained DTS Interactive with my ASUS Z170-A and relay on fuckups and modifications..its not end of the world , cheer up !


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 26, 2017)

matteuk said:


> panasonic sc-ht15, this system sounds amazing at 40hz cut off frequency and I just prefer the way it sounds. less aggressive bass but you still get that really deep sound.


got on the bottom of this regarding BASS REDIRECTION/Crossower , optical out , "trickery" and stuff however at this moment I dont have the time to write it in full so Ill do it later .


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 26, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> I feel sorry for you , then you have to accept it doesn't work for you as I have to accept I lost legally obtained DTS Interactive with my ASUS Z170-A and relay on fuckups and modifications..its not end of the world , cheer up !



i need a player like AIMP or a addon integrated in youtube to listen to all speakers front and rear.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 26, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> i need a player like AIMP or a addon integrated in youtube to listen to all speakers front and rear.


Kodi does it just fine for me there is a YouTube plugin, be sure the KODI Audio system setting is set to DIRECT SOUND and that's it . works like charm.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 26, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Gotcha!!! Well you may trick in a way you explained , however doing it on hardware level using DTSI or DDL encoded signal , Im not sure it is possible.



Firstly I have to disappoint you as what you are looking for is not easy to achieve with current Realtek drivers and Audio Manager and modification from my page .
In general It is exactly how I suspected to be when using SPDIF/Optical out and Encoded stream Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive it apply the same for both .

To get this clear out I had to dig out my Creative Omni 5.1 which has only Dolby Digital Live licensed and operational , no modifications or anything just installed the full OMNI SBX Studio Pro Control applet with latest available drivers actually its all in one bundle .

So the agenda was to see if I can get BASS Redirection / Crossover while using Encoded signal DDL ...confirmed not and that's exactly how it should be and is 100% correct and in standard with DDL Encoding process , bandwidth and every other technical aspect.
+





Here you can see Omni SPDIF Out is default connected via TOS to my Logitec Z906 speaker system ,also notice that Dolby DIgital Live is Default format . It is active, music is playing from AIMP3 and all 5.1 speakers producing audio , nice and cozy .




+
This is the setting within OMNI Audio Control Manager once selected here It controls SPDIF OUT properties now  pay attention on the little square box which is not enabled so far .



This is your fun part while in DDL default setup you can clearly see the BASS / Crossover is not accessible Smart volume is but not selected and Dialog Plus is also but again not selected , however BASS i  completely blackout and not accessible  .
Further more If I want to play the provided Surround test Video ..it does play but no audio is coming out ..and it is good so  because now we are in Speaker out  situation (the video did play with audio but we come to that later )




FUN part no2 ..now this tab here provides all the settings needed for Speakers or headphones but it doesn't have any effect while DDL is default format BASS MANAGEMENT and Redirection is set to 80 ( you cant see as I didn't hover mouse over it but trust me it is 80hz)
Yet again we are close but far away form Bass redirection while using DDL as Default the TEST will play but NO audio si coming out  (TEST is some sort of short melody played through every speaker at the time with visual confirmation )

So I tsted every game I paly not many GR Wildlands , Truck Simulator 2 , STAR WARS Battlefront 1 . all games sport Surround or 5.1 and all games playing correctly no problem at all .
All my media players KODI , Aimp , Netflix App ,Amazon via Chrome , Youtube via Chrom all working without any problems all streams that are natively DOLBY /DTS are passed through all 2CH audio are spread among all speakers by DDL . Beautiful isn't it ? ..but NO BASS REDIRECTION this way 

Ill cut this in 2 parts !


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 26, 2017)

Part 2 :
Situation changes once I check the little box under the Encoder this is where "Trickery" really starts 



Now by doing this I also have to change DEFAULT FORMAT however DDL is still active and sending audio out but in  a different way ...




Now let me explain , the OMNI is still connected to my Z906 via TOS but the Default Format is now changed to Speakers ..this is the magic or trickery you have mentioned before with (X-Fi guys) this is the same thing . What happens is that now system is tricked in a way that Analog speakers are attached creating a loop to Encoder and Dolby Digital Live with that BOX ticked ..now situation changes completely.
And this comes into play :



Now when Speaker is DEFAULT Format (not DDL) this tab come into play , all this settings are active and do changes once you aces them and..... TADAAA ! HERE IT IS BASS REDIRECTION is WOOORKIIINGGG !! YEEEEE! ..ok!  lets cut the crap now ...seriously! ..I set ti to 40hz as you like and yes it changes the SUB/BASS sound image it has impact ..it works ...do I like it ..that irrelevant but this is it  , this is your "TRICKERY" note that all is going through SPDIF out to my Z906 no other cable attached except my TOS .

So what happens here while Creative used an creative  way to enable this feature it is software based purely ..something you explains by using AC3 and players and..shit what ever ...but here they gave the magic out it s a good for old games which doesn't have any multi channel abilities or maybe new ones without 5.1 support however they should work with DDL only without trickery  .

In this setup The test tone are working , playing and paining through speakers as well as the SBX Test video what has to be understand , what ever you set Speakers to 24 bit 96khz or 24 bit 48Khz  the OUTPUT while connected via TOS and Encoder active DDL + option below enabled ( DDL is NOT DEFAULT FORMAT )  the output will always be 16bit 48Khz .

Will you hear differences , yes, maybe ...will bass redirection affect the bass ..yes it will !!  will the output be played out as set in default format for Speakers like I set 24bit 96Khz ..it will NOT it will be always 16bit 48khz .
If you want full and real decoded 5.1 you have to use analogue out in this scenario ..no other way .

If you put DDL to be default format..then all the controls and bass redirection have no effect and DDL algorithms do everything automatically , few things to play with are EQ , Crystaliser , Surround (for panning) ,Smart Volume  and Dialog plus thats it .

To to summarize this all If someone  know how to break down Realtek Audio Manager and  rewrite the driver to recreate TRICKERY LOOP as Creative did ..well it might work ...but its not me  

Now I hope it helps you to understand the relations what can and can not be done with DDL & DTS I


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 26, 2017)

Your option here is quite limited you could consider to buy OMNI DDL only winch is really cheap and give you what you actually looking for or go for something like Soundblaster Z which is my choice as Im fed up with Realtek /Asus bullshit. This will give you full support for DDL and DTS I + Trickery

The other one that is quite interesting however it is ASUS  and knowing how terrible theirs support and drivers are unfortunately repeals me of buying,  it is Xonar DSX it is pur DTS card and exactly what I want but it is damn ASUS and Im very skeptical about it .

If there is someone who use Xonar DSX I really would like to hear how it is , how it is performing under latest W10 and overall satisfaction .


----------



## Xrailer (Oct 27, 2017)

i just install the dax3 and i got this error


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 27, 2017)

Good for you nothing to do with DTS Interactive or DDL


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 30, 2017)

@dvojinov 
Why the Prologic from Realtek HDA does not show "Dolby Pro Logic II" on my receiver ?? 
Creative Sound Blaster Z shows when enabled.


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 30, 2017)

Because if you have SB Z you should completly disable Rltk onboard card from bios never ever enable it again  and use the Z . Thats what I am going to do very soon . Why it dosent show I dont have the slightest Idea , on my Z5500 all streams are corectly recognised form Realtek onboard cards.


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 30, 2017)

Output: DDL5.1 + "stereo-music" without *Prologic* = true 2 channel and 3 false channel.  

Output: DDL5.1 + "stereo-music" with *Prologic* = true 5.1 channel

But both showed like a dolby digital 5.1ch 

I wanted the driver to use "bitstream or passthrough" when I activated ProLogic. because as I said, SB Z uses bitstream when DPL is enabled for stereo sources! I saw this in a video on YT. I do not have a sound card..


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 30, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> Output: DDL5.1 + "stereo-music" without *Prologic* = true 2 channel and 3 false channel.
> 
> Output: DDL5.1 + "stereo-music" with *Prologic* = true 5.1 channel
> 
> ...


that my be your receiver doing more then realtek, honestly I dont understand your agenda and what exactly you want to achieve ???  what is DLP ??? I have OMNI they using the same SBX Studio only Z is more enhanced and has DTS I in other hand OMNI has only Dolby Digital Live encoder..what is DLP ??


----------



## itachimendes (Oct 30, 2017)

DLP?? 
I said "dpl" dolby pro logic!


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 30, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> DLP??
> I said "dpl" dolby pro logic!


aaa DLP 

so you select on your PC  Dolby Digital live to be your default output format ..right ? 

therefore your Receiver will always show DOLBY DIGITAL as ID no matter if DHT is enabled or not ..but thats common knowledge 

Now when you enable DHT in your DOLBY tab part of DLP all sources will be played 5.1 no matter the input format except true DOLBY and DTS as they have priority and will be automatically pass-through..but you know that  common knowledge and again your will see DOLBY DIGITAL on your receiver display.

Disable DHT and play music from youtube chrome (without flags and enabled override bla bla ) you will have stereo 2ch but again you will see DOLBY DIGITAL as this is your default output stream 

Why your Receiver shows this information is how your receiver identifies the steam the same as on my Z5500 when DDL is active it shows Dolby Digital , when DTS Interactive is active it shows DTS Surround .

Now when DDL is active and sends 2ch encoded audio some receivers automatically set an effect which you describe as FAKE 5.1 , but if DHT is enabled within DPL then it gets 5.1 encoded audio it doesn't do anything however it will show you DOLBY DIGITAL as this is how it identifies streams its your receiver for fuck sake !


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm using ALC892, and I haven't been able to get the latest few drivers to work (Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental, realtek_hda_8273_dolby(www.station-drivers.com), realtek_hda_8279_DTSi_DDL_experimental)
I had the unlocked drivers that were posted originally working perfectly but once I upgraded to the creators update (not the fall one) I lost the Dolby Home Theater.
I don't really care about DDL/DTS Connect. What I'm most interested in is Dolby Home Theater, because it makes my 7.1 headset sound way better.
The issue I'm having with the drivers I tried is that I can't get any sound at all. Sound test in the Realtek settings and the Windows settings fail (the Windows one shows an error message and the Realtek one appears to do nothing at all as the button doesn't change from a play button to a stop button), however I do get some semblance of audio as Windows makes some muffled sounds when I hover over/click certain things.
All the options appear unlocked. I just can't get any audio.
Does anyone know which driver might work for me so I don't have to look through the entire 103 page thread and try every driver until I find one that works? I'd prefer to have the most recent one that will work for me, but right now I just want it to work.

For the record I use a 7.1 headset with analog connections (front, side, center/sub and rear)
I added the registry edit, I use test mode and signed the driver myself (RTKVHD64.sys) in case it wasn't already testsigned (I had to do that with the original modded driver)
I verified that the driver is loaded correctly (it appears as working in device manager and the correct testsigned file is loaded)


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 31, 2017)

"For the record I use a 7.1 headset with analog connections (front, side, center/sub and rear)" I wonder what are this headphones who have 7.1 analogue connectors ? I have Zalman  ZM-RS6F who have 5.1 analogue connectors but what do you have ?


----------



## dvojinov (Oct 31, 2017)

Jdbye said:


> I'm using ALC892, and I haven't been able to get the latest few drivers to work (Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental, realtek_hda_8273_dolby(www.station-drivers.com), realtek_hda_8279_DTSi_DDL_experimental)
> I had the unlocked drivers that were posted originally working perfectly but once I upgraded to the creators update (not the fall one) I lost the Dolby Home Theater.
> I don't really care about DDL/DTS Connect. What I'm most interested in is Dolby Home Theater, because it makes my 7.1 headset sound way better.
> The issue I'm having with the drivers I tried is that I can't get any sound at all. Sound test in the Realtek settings and the Windows settings fail (the Windows one shows an error message and the Realtek one appears to do nothing at all as the button doesn't change from a play button to a stop button), however I do get some semblance of audio as Windows makes some muffled sounds when I hover over/click certain things.
> ...



you could try this one , they are more Dolby orientated not modified but include some dolby extras I just stumble upon this one :

Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.8279 WHQL (x32 / x64) Dolby: 

DriverVer = 10/24/2017, 6.0.1.8279 
WHQL certification from MS Lab and signed from October 26, 2017 

Including ADCTL, DAX2 and DAX3 

http://www.mediafire.com/download_r...7j&qkey=rhw2k76wbn4wecw&ip=37.186.35.66&ref=2


----------



## joe7dust (Nov 1, 2017)

Could we get some .inf files for these? I always have better luck installing alternative drivers with this method.

Every time I try to install the drivers it just says "Windows has determined the driver software for your device is up to date." I have disabled automatic driver installation and I get the same results on 2x "High Definition Audio Device"s as well as the 2x "High Definition Audio Controller"s listed under system devices.

They're hardware IDs are: "VEN_10DE&DEV_0060&SUBSYS_196E1380&REV_1001", "VEN_111D&DEV_76F3&SUBSYS_103C2AF7&REV_1002", "VEN_10DE&DEV_0FBC&SUBSYS_1380196E&REV_A1", and "VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&SUBSYS_2AF7103C&REV_05" and this is an HP motherboard with IDT Audio / HP Beats (Realtek I think?).

Where are the default HD audio drivers located in the Windows directory? I might be able to prevent this by deleting/moving or renaming them.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 1, 2017)

joe7dust said:


> Could we get some .inf files for these? I always have better luck installing alternative drivers with this method.
> 
> Every time I try to install the drivers it just says "Windows has determined the driver software for your device is up to date." I have disabled automatic driver installation and I get the same results on 2x "High Definition Audio Device"s as well as the 2x "High Definition Audio Controller"s listed under system devices.
> 
> ...



Why do you have 2 HD audio devices and 2 Audio controllers ? 
Normally you should have only one "Realtek High Definition Audio"  under system/device manager if you have more then this there is something very wrong with your system or windows possible residue of fail installation crap modifications and other BS , the fact that windows refuse to install anything else also indicates some crazy shit .
I assume this is a laptop ?


----------



## matteuk (Nov 1, 2017)

Dear dvojinov, I cant get your the latest drivers linked on your website to unlock ddl and dts realtek_hda_8279_DTSi_DDL_experimental

the driver works but it doesn't give me the option for ddl dts and I really would like this driver to work because it comes with DTS Custom Control panel and DTS audio 

thanks


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 1, 2017)

matteuk said:


> Dear dvojinov, I cant get your the latest drivers linked on your website to unlock ddl and dts realtek_hda_8279_DTSi_DDL_experimental
> 
> the driver works but it doesn't give me the option for ddl dts and I really would like this driver to work because it comes with DTS Custom Control panel and DTS audio
> 
> thanks



Then you dont follow the procedure correctly  , simple as that! or your hardware doesn't support it , or you are on ASUS board then you forget  DTS I altogether , your system was infested with bogus modifications from before and registry is fucked up  , driver signature is not really disabled that becomes an issue after fall update  , you see there are so many aspects for mod to fail but it does work if you follow the steps and have everything read from the page ..downloading and installing the drivers alone will lead to failure. 
By direct communication with quite a number of users it became clear to me they didn't actually read through the procedure , and some of them didnt know how to enter DWORD in registry ...so you see !..messy as shit .

There are also so many options to explore there on the page I gave you few different driver versions , all of them tested and working otherwise they wont be uploaded. the 8279 drivers are one of the best in term of DTS I quality released till this days at least in my opinion and I may stay on this for  a longer time , meaning I will not update further for some time .


----------



## joe7dust (Nov 1, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Why do you have 2 HD audio devices and 2 Audio controllers ?
> Normally you should have only one "Realtek High Definition Audio"  under system/device manager if you have more then this there is something very wrong with your system or windows possible residue of fail installation crap modifications and other BS , the fact that windows refuse to install anything else also indicates some crazy shit .
> I assume this is a laptop ?


 I don't know it's always been like that maybe because of front Audio Jack's? Hp Pavilion 500 223w desktop.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 2, 2017)

joe7dust said:


> I don't know it's always been like that maybe because of front Audio Jack's? Hp Pavilion 500 223w desktop.



Im a little bit confused by your Pavilion specs ??  Im also hp user I have the OMEN900-000nx desktop so Im familiar with hp products altogether , ( my wife has an Envy) and there are some other stuff from hp we are using however when I look at your system specs it says on board  Audio Codec: IDT 92HD65C ? 

https://support.hp.com/si-en/document/c04119419

More so confusing is when I visit your product download page and under the AUDIO selection two different drivers are listed IDT High Definition Audio Driver (which would go by the specs) & Realtek High Definition Audio Driver  so I cant find if there was a refit in the design or generation change so they started shipping with IDT on board and then changed to Realtek ..this are two different hardware components so are you sure that your version of Hp Pavilion 500 223w is equipped with Realtek Audio and if which codec it is ?  like for example on my OMEN which is equipped with MUNICH-S motherboard on board Audio si Realtek 1150 

If you have IDT audio on board then I dont know how Realtke drivers could work with that


----------



## joe7dust (Nov 2, 2017)

Are there any unlocked drivers for IDT?


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 2, 2017)

joe7dust said:


> Are there any unlocked drivers for IDT?



I really dont know I never used any product equipped with IDT in my past . 
I went through Audio Codec: IDT 92HD65C chip specifications and It is able to do multi channel audio but it appears not to be equipped with DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live Encoders  So without encoders Im not sure what can be enabled ? That's a whole different hardware .

If you are interested in complete architecture of the IDT 92HD65C  chip here it is :
http://www.mouser.com/catalog/specsheets/Tempo_92HD65C-DS-1-1.pdf


----------



## NGeo (Nov 2, 2017)

Can anyone here post which latest version for realtek alc1150 actually works and the procedure to do it? 
Anyone managed to make R2.82 version work?
Thanks.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 2, 2017)

NGeo said:


> Can anyone here post which latest version for realtek alc1150 actually works and the procedure to do it?
> Anyone managed to make R2.82 version work?
> Thanks.


yes I do !
http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/

but if you have an asus board there are slim to non chances to get DTS I in series 8 drivers ..well known ongoing issue with ASUS, read the procedure , read about ASUS ..and possibly you may be lucky .


----------



## NGeo (Nov 2, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> yes I do !
> http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/
> 
> but if you have an asus board there are slim to non chances to get DTS I in series 8 drivers ..well known ongoing issue with ASUS, read the procedure , read about ASUS ..and possibly you may be lucky .


Do you mean the method from page 37? Does it need a modified driver to work and if yes which version?


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 2, 2017)

Evrything is on the page read it no additional explanation needed. If you dont want or like , just leave it .


----------



## NGeo (Nov 2, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Evrything is on the page read it no additional explanation needed. If you dont want or like , just leave it .


Hello again. I have installed the drivers as mentioned your site but I only get dolby digital. No DTS (which is preferable). However i have the dolby digital plus options from the window console.
Also there is no option in the realtek console menu.
Any suggestions? Should I reinstall or it wont make any difference?
My motherboard is a asus z170i pro gaming with alc1150.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## joe7dust (Nov 2, 2017)

Can you please help me find an active and useful thread like this for IDT?


----------



## matteuk (Nov 2, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Then you dont follow the procedure correctly  , simple as that! or your hardware doesn't support it , or you are on ASUS board then you forget  DTS I altogether , your system was infested with bogus modifications from before and registry is fucked up  , driver signature is not really disabled that becomes an issue after fall update  , you see there are so many aspects for mod to fail but it does work if you follow the steps and have everything read from the page ..downloading and installing the drivers alone will lead to failure.
> By direct communication with quite a number of users it became clear to me they didn't actually read through the procedure , and some of them didnt know how to enter DWORD in registry ...so you see !..messy as shit .
> 
> There are also so many options to explore there on the page I gave you few different driver versions , all of them tested and working otherwise they wont be uploaded. the 8279 drivers are one of the best in term of DTS I quality released till this days at least in my opinion and I may stay on this for  a longer time , meaning I will not update further for some time .



followed processes perfectly, older drivers such as Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental do unlock dts and ddl. just the latest realtek_hda_8279_DTSi_DDL_experimental does not.

i have a gigabyte z68xp-ud4 with realtek alc889


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 4, 2017)

joe7dust said:


> Can you please help me find an active and useful thread like this for IDT?


 sorry joe.  no dice with IDT.

In December 2013, IDT sold off their PC audio products to Tempo Semicoductor Inc.  and they stopped producing many audio drivers although Tempo did make very few Win10 compatible audio drivers in mid-2015 but they were for some new HP computers only.


----------



## joe7dust (Nov 5, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> sorry joe.  no dice with IDT.
> 
> In December 2013, IDT sold off their PC audio products to Tempo Semicoductor Inc.  and they stopped producing many audio drivers although Tempo did make very few Win10 compatible audio drivers in mid-2015 but they were for some new HP computers only.



Windows 8 or 7 would be fine I'm running w8.


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 5, 2017)

well joe there was this forum for Sigmatel/IDT audio devices.
(hmm, are you actually running Win8 or Win8.1?)

a few years ago I used to make my own "franken-mods" for the Sigmatel/IDT audio device on an old Dell Inspiron e1405 laptop (which was using a Sigmatel/IDT STAC9200 hd audio device) but I stopped doing them due to the limitations (and complexity) of the IDT audio devices.  IDT/Sigmatel don't quite have the features that equal those found in Realtek audio hardware.  plus IDT/Sigmatel chose to produce OEM-only specific drivers unlike Realtek who can make general all-purpose drivers.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 5, 2017)

matteuk said:


> followed processes perfectly, older drivers such as Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental do unlock dts and ddl. just the latest realtek_hda_8279_DTSi_DDL_experimental does not.
> 
> i have a gigabyte z68xp-ud4 with realtek alc889



stay on 72 until new version is released and I have time to get them prepared


----------



## joe7dust (Nov 5, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> well joe there was this forum for Sigmatel/IDT audio devices.
> (hmm, are you actually running Win8 or Win8.1?)
> 
> a few years ago I used to make my own "franken-mods" for the Sigmatel/IDT audio device on an old Dell Inspiron e1405 laptop (which was using a Sigmatel/IDT STAC9200 hd audio device) but I stopped doing them due to the limitations (and complexity) of the IDT audio devices.  IDT/Sigmatel don't quite have the features that equal those found in Realtek audio hardware.  plus IDT/Sigmatel chose to produce OEM-only specific drivers unlike Realtek who can make general all-purpose drivers.



That forum has some interesting info, but I haven't found any drivers that work yet. I'm on Windows 8.1


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 5, 2017)

NGeo said:


> Hello again. I have installed the drivers as mentioned your site but I only get dolby digital. No DTS (which is preferable). However i have the dolby digital plus options from the window console.
> Also there is no option in the realtek console menu.
> Any suggestions? Should I reinstall or it wont make any difference?
> My motherboard is a asus z170i pro gaming with alc1150.
> Thanks in advance.



well yuou should notice form the page that ASUS boards are completely  striped of DTS I. and that this is ongoing for a 6 months now maybe more , there is some solutions on my page not sure if the provided old drivers will support your 1150 but you might try . I have ASUS Z170A and Im the one who actually proved that ASUS for some unexplained reason disabled all ENCODER support on new Realtek or Asus released drivers .I'm so pissed off with ASUS if I had a chance to meet in person any of their developers or engineers I would fuckin beat him to death with my fucking ASUS Z1701 A motherboard and hang him in front of ASUS main ofiice building as example for all this lazy ignorant motherfuckerts to look at !


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 5, 2017)

not to mention that I won't consider ASUS ever again !


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 6, 2017)

I contacted these clowns from ASUS one more time and Im really pissed !
"
DTS Interactive is not available with your latest drivers for over 6 months now and your company didnt do anything to fix that issue ?
Did you lost DTS Interactive licence ?
Why we as end user and consumers has to suffer from your wrongdoing ?
My motherboard is equipped with DTS Interactive OUT OF THE FUCKING BOX  It worked till driver release Version 6.01.7848 it doesn't after Version 6.0.1.8158 so I WANT THAT DAMN FUCKING THING BACK!
Do something you lazy FUCKS! this is the 3th time Im contacting you and I LOST IT! my patience is ZERO NOW."

lets see what idiots has to say


----------



## Mahdi_111 (Nov 6, 2017)

if sombody lost* "realtek audio manager"* like me, can manage sound here:


----------



## matteuk (Nov 6, 2017)

NGeo said:


> Hello again. I have installed the drivers as mentioned your site but I only get dolby digital. No DTS (which is preferable). However i have the dolby digital plus options from the window console.
> Also there is no option in the realtek console menu.
> Any suggestions? Should I reinstall or it wont make any difference?
> My motherboard is a asus z170i pro gaming with alc1150.
> Thanks in advance.



latest driver on his site does the same for me and i have a gigabyte board, have you tried Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental

that driver unlocks dts for me


----------



## knightvision (Nov 8, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> I contacted these clowns from ASUS one more time and Im really pissed !
> "
> DTS Interactive is not available with your latest drivers for over 6 months now and your company didnt do anything to fix that issue ?
> Did you lost DTS Interactive licence ?
> ...



Does reinstalling the older driver not work then ?! and if so why dont you do that?


----------



## NGeo (Nov 9, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> not to mention that I won't consider ASUS ever again !


Hey I have only managed to make R2.73 work. Check here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...by-digital-live-dts-interactive.228612/page-5


----------



## Xrailer (Nov 10, 2017)

NGeo said:


> Hey I have only managed to make R2.73 work. Check here:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...by-digital-live-dts-interactive.228612/page-5



IT WORKED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, but its a problem if i dont have dts tab?


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 10, 2017)

what is your Realtek driver version and Windows ? this is mine W10 64bit 1709 build 16299.19





Xrailer said:


> IT WORKED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Estradda (Nov 10, 2017)

Does anyone have a Realtek mod with Sound Blaster X-FI 5 that work with the latest windows 10 version? I had it installed before and it was working after update too, but now I reinstalled windows and can't make it work no matter what I try... I really miss the bass boost it gives to my sound system


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 10, 2017)

Estradda said:


> Does anyone have a Realtek mod with Sound Blaster X-FI 5 that work with the latest windows 10 version? I had it installed before and it was working after update too, but now I reinstalled windows and can't make it work no matter what I try... I really miss the bass boost it gives to my sound system


wrong thread DTS Interactive and DDL no hacked MB5 or MB3 here


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 10, 2017)

Estradda said:


> Does anyone have a Realtek mod with Sound Blaster X-FI 5 that work with the latest windows 10 version? I had it installed before and it was working after update too, but now I reinstalled windows and can't make it work no matter what I try... I really miss the bass boost it gives to my sound system


why dont you buy MB3 ? its only 30 USD and have everything you need it is the same shit like MB5 
http://software.store.creative.com/p/software/sound-blaster-x-fi-mb3


----------



## Xrailer (Nov 10, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> what is your Realtek driver version and Windows ? this is mine W10 64bit 1709 build 16299.19
> View attachment 93886



6.0.1.7071 and W10 Pro 64bit 1709 build 16299.19


----------



## ffa1978 (Nov 10, 2017)

Estradda said:


> Does anyone have a Realtek mod with Sound Blaster X-FI 5 that work with the latest windows 10 version?


Yes. I used 1709 Enterprise 64 with latest Realtek drivers 6.0.1.8279 and Xi-Fi mb5 (cracked) on the not officially supported motherboard


----------



## Xrailer (Nov 11, 2017)

Now then dts is activated this video from youtube works on 5.1!!!!


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 12, 2017)

Xrailer said:


> Now then dts is activated this video from youtube works on 5.1!!!!


no cant work as DTS X is  multichanel 7.1 8.1 or even 11 and cant be transported over OPTICAL out .


----------



## warii (Nov 14, 2017)

hello,
dear dvojinov.First please forgive my poor english since I'm a chinese.
I just updated to windows 10 and installed your 8295 mod, got the DDL and DTS Connect worked.Awesome! But now I have another question.after update to windows10.I cann't not set my speakers to 5.1(I have a Logitech Z906 system) in digtal output.The HD audio manager just dont have the tab to adjust speakers.I changed to the original driver and found there's no that tab too!Then I checked the windows's own play device manager.Also cann't set my speakers during spdif out.WTF,is that a bug of win10?Or have I done something wrong ? Do you have some method to resove it?Thanks a lot.

PS.My mainboard is MSI b150 gaming pro,thanks again


----------



## matteuk (Nov 14, 2017)

Estradda said:


> Does anyone have a Realtek mod with Sound Blaster X-FI 5 that work with the latest windows 10 version? I had it installed before and it was working after update too, but now I reinstalled windows and can't make it work no matter what I try... I really miss the bass boost it gives to my sound system



i would also really like this


----------



## Estradda (Nov 14, 2017)

ffa1978 said:


> Yes. I used 1709 Enterprise 64 with latest Realtek drivers 6.0.1.8279 and Xi-Fi mb5 (cracked) on the not officially supported motherboard



Can you give the link to the mod?


----------



## Jayce (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi guys, I wondering if you guys know how to update a mod of realtek audio drivers. If so, can you send some instructions.

Thanks


----------



## Elephant Rider (Nov 17, 2017)

So I just signed up on this site to say thank you to Pihto and Capta Praelium. I can confirm that Pihto's patcher still works. But I also haven't downloaded the Windows 10 Fall Update yet.

After perusing around the internet trying to find out how to make my mobo send out Dolby DIgital Live, I found this thread. Somehow I found Capta Praelium's post (page 62) about how to use Pihto's patcher (page 47) to patch the 2 DLL files you need to change when you download the new Realtek drivers. Worked like a charm. For the record, I used the latest drivers from ASUS website for my X99-A/USB 3.1 mobo (codec ALC1150). Unzipped the driver. Put the patcher in the WIN64 folder and ran it. Then installed the driver from the exe that you normally would. Also, I'm on Windows 10 Pro, Version 1703, OS Build 15063.726. I have rebooted a couple of times and everything still works. I saw somewhere in this thread someone mentioning it may not work with Witcher 3 or Fallout and maybe some other games, but I tried both Witcher 3 and Fallout 4 and they were fine.

I don't really know how much I'll ever post here, this may be my only one. But I wanted to say thank you and leave the pertinent info about my system for anyone else looking into or working on this.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 17, 2017)

Elephant Rider said:


> So I just signed up on this site to say thank you to Pihto and Capta Praelium. I can confirm that Pihto's patcher still works. But I also haven't downloaded the Windows 10 Fall Update yet.
> 
> After perusing around the internet trying to find out how to make my mobo send out Dolby DIgital Live, I found this thread. Somehow I found Capta Praelium's post (page 62) about how to use Pihto's patcher (page 47) to patch the 2 DLL files you need to change when you download the new Realtek drivers. Worked like a charm. For the record, I used the latest drivers from ASUS website for my X99-A/USB 3.1 mobo (codec ALC1150). Unzipped the driver. Put the patcher in the WIN64 folder and ran it. Then installed the driver from the exe that you normally would. Also, I'm on Windows 10 Pro, Version 1703, OS Build 15063.726. I have rebooted a couple of times and everything still works. I saw somewhere in this thread someone mentioning it may not work with Witcher 3 or Fallout and maybe some other games, but I tried both Witcher 3 and Fallout 4 and they were fine.
> 
> I don't really know how much I'll ever post here, this may be my only one. But I wanted to say thank you and leave the pertinent info about my system for anyone else looking into or working on this.



on your Asus board after what ever method you did , what encoder got enabled ?DTS  Interactive , Dolby Digital Live or both ? 

check my page maybe you find it usefully : http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/


----------



## Elephant Rider (Nov 17, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> on your Asus board after what ever method you did , what encoder got enabled ?DTS  Interactive , Dolby Digital Live or both ?
> 
> check my page maybe you find it usefully : http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/



DTS was there before. What I was looking for was to get Dolby Digital Live because I needed it for games when I output the sound to a headset that uses an amp that only runs off optical and doesn't do DTS. It only does Digital or Pro Logic. But since my speakers run off analog, I had no way to check if DTS was actually working or not.

When I reinstalled the ASUS driver using Pihto's patcher, it enabled Dolby Digital Live in Windows and in the Realtek manager and now it's perfect.

All I did was to make sure I had the latest drivers from ASUS unzipped. I downloaded Pihto's patch and put it in the folder it needed to be in to run. Then I uninstalled my current realtek drivers through the control panel. Rebooted. Made sure Windows didn't try to install drivers on its own. Then I ran the patcher and patched the 2 DLLs. Then I ran the setup exe from ASUS. Rebooted. Everything's cool and everything's smooth. Now I have Dolby Digital Live and DTS is still there too.

Kinda impressed. That patcher was posted 2 years ago and it still worked on the latest drivers I could download. And thanks for the site link.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 17, 2017)

Elephant Rider said:


> DTS was there before. What I was looking for was to get Dolby Digital Live because I needed it for games when I output the sound to a headset that uses an amp that only runs off optical and doesn't do DTS. It only does Digital or Pro Logic. But since my speakers run off analog, I had no way to check if DTS was actually working or not.
> 
> When I reinstalled the ASUS driver using Pihto's patcher, it enabled Dolby Digital Live in Windows and in the Realtek manager and now it's perfect.
> 
> ...



Have to check the drivers for your motherboard on asus page , as asus really messd up DTS Interactive with series 8 drivers Im fighting them for over 6 months and they did say they will look into this problem after some very aggressive email exchange . Im after DTS Interactive so it really bothers me as I have ASUS Z170A and DTS Interactive out of the box which doesn't work with any new drivers and yes once modified Dolby Digital Live is available but not DTS I . In other hand when I install the latest available driver for my mobo neither one is available .
here official replay form asus :
"
Dear valued customer,

Regarding the below problem, we have forward this case to the responsible department of our Headquarters, in order to examine if it’s going to be a new release of the Audio driver with DTS support. We will inform as soon as possible.


Best Regards
Asus Help Desk"


----------



## Elephant Rider (Nov 17, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Have to check the drivers for your motherboard on asus page , as asus really messd up DTS Interactive with series 8 drivers Im fighting them for over 6 months and they did say they will look into this problem after some very aggressive email exchange . Im after DTS Interactive so it really bothers me as I have ASUS Z170A and DTS Interactive out of the box which doesn't work with any new drivers and yes once modified Dolby Digital Live is available but not DTS I . In other hand when I install the latest available driver for my mobo neither one is available .
> here official replay form asus :
> "
> Dear valued customer,
> ...


Yeah that sucks. Before I found this patcher, I was about to give in and get a sound card.

Sorry thing is, up until a couple years ago I always used a Creative sound card. When I built this rig, I figured I would try mobo audio. It just keeps getting better, and I'm sick of fighting Creative's drivers. Can't say I've been disappointed really at all in the audio coming from my mobo. But now it seems we have to fight motherboard drivers and Windows 10. I guess there's just no winning with audio drivers and Windows...


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 17, 2017)

Elephant Rider said:


> Yeah that sucks. Before I found this patcher, I was about to give in and get a sound card.
> 
> Sorry thing is, up until a couple years ago I always used a Creative sound card. When I built this rig, I figured I would try mobo audio. It just keeps getting better, and I'm sick of fighting Creative's drivers. Can't say I've been disappointed really at all in the audio coming from my mobo. But now it seems we have to fight motherboard drivers and Windows 10. I guess there's just no winning with audio drivers and Windows...



thats a complete mess , problems with Windows 10 specially after Creator release , problems with ASUS on board audio drivers not regular updated , problems wit ASUS Xonar range cards ..drivers still BETA from 2015 ??? , Creative seems to work best however they also dont update their drivers and software suite on regular basis and no one else left on the market ..complete crap !


----------



## mbrogz3000 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi All - new member, but I am legit.  

I have an MSI MPower Titanium, Z170 board with Realtek audio (very nice board!) - for various reasons, I did not need the Dolby 5.1 working until now.  

I have followed dvojinov's page instructions for both of his modified driver sets.

What happens is - Dolby Digital becomes active within Windows 10 desktop and web use - all audio is played fine in 5.1 channels.  But when I try playing games like Titanfall 2, or Overwatch, or Battlefield 1 or GTA5....the DDL drops out then re-enables randomly many times within a minute.   I'm about ready to toss in the towel and just buy a new SoundBlaster Z w/ service plan for when starts acting up...I've spent more than $100 of my free time trying to get this working - rather than playing games.  Anyone else have this problem with this same motherboard, but still managed to work through getting the modified driver working?


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 19, 2017)

mbrogz3000 said:


> Hi All - new member, but I am legit.
> 
> I have an MSI MPower Titanium, Z170 board with Realtek audio (very nice board!) - for various reasons, I did not need the Dolby 5.1 working until now.
> 
> ...



that's strange I play SW Battlefront 1 and 2 , Euroturck Simulator 2 , GR Wildlands  I admit there are some POPS and CLICKS and it appears like the audio get cut off for a millisecond but never fails completely ,I noticed some driver release have more some less of this anomaly but this is  following Realtek for quite a long time throughout all platforms as far as I remember .
I agree SB Z would be the best choice I have OMNI and there is absolutely no such behavior ,however I like DTS sound more then DOLBY and OMNI only supports Dolby Digital Live so Im kinda cursed  with this POP/Clicks from Realtek ..it is most obvious during game play   ,sometime more sometime less in some occasions even clean however it is with us for  along long time.and more obvious on higher resolutions like 4K I have no idea why but it appears so to me .
 I'm now on 4K and experience more of this then on HD resolution before..weird !


----------



## mbrogz3000 (Nov 19, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> that's strange I play SW Battlefront 1 and 2 , Euroturck Simulator 2 , GR Wildlands  I admit there are some POPS and CLICKS and it appears like the audio get cut off for a millisecond but never fails completely ,I noticed some driver release have more some less of this anomaly but this is  following Realtek for quite a long time throughout all platforms as far as I remember .
> I agree SB Z would be the best choice I have OMNI and there is absolutely no such behavior ,however I like DTS sound more then DOLBY and OMNI only supports Dolby Digital Live so Im kinda cursed  with this POP/Clicks from Realtek ..it is most obvious during game play   ,sometime more sometime less in some occasions even clean however it is with us for  along long time.and more obvious on higher resolutions like 4K I have no idea why but it appears so to me .
> I'm now on 4K and experience more of this then on HD resolution before..weird !



I just tried following Mr. Spoon Handle's process (who derived his process from this thread's process!) which did in fact work fine about 1 year ago on an earlier version of the realtek drivers - its not working now though; doesn't display the DDL option.

They I can't remember why, but I ended up updating the drivers at some time in Feb or Mar 17....I may have forgot that I had modified drivers! At that point, the DDL never worked the right way ever again, and I went back to the standard drivers.  Its just a shame, this MSI board has all the sound layout real estate isolated away, and on a corner of the board - I think it even has a boarder wall trace - its an 'ok' design without going to a separate board. Never had any clicks or pops like on other boards from years ago.

Yep - definitely throwing in the towel.  All this uninstalling, reinstalling, and restarting caused my motherboard to change the multiplier from 45 to 10, on its own.  So my system quietly decided to run at 800 MHz...and refused to let me change the multiplier back in the BIOS until I shut everything off then restarted.  It never does that!  Definitely wasted well more than $100 of my time this afternoon so the order for a $100 SB Z w/ 3 year replacement (which I never buy) is now placed. Bye bye realtek!

So I spent a little more time on this - and discovered that my MSI MPower Z170A Titanium likes to sometimes randomly change or drift only 'some' settings within the bios when un-installing the sound drivers.  This has happened in the past.  I re-set my multiplier to 45x100MHz - and confirmed that all four cores were back running at 4.5 GHz in windows (after installing the standard sound driver pack).  Then I stepped through dvojinov's process again, using the first driver pack.  After installation, my freaking cores in windows had automatically changed to 3.9, 3.9, 3.9 GHz, and 800 MHz - like wtf!!  Also, all the boot options re-appeared...so I had to remove all of them and boot only off the SSD!  And...my memory lost the XMP setting!  So I fixed the boot order, turned XMP back on, and set the multiplyer to 45 again - the settings actually kept.  

Tried Titanfall 2 - boom - no stuttering and I have my DD 5.1!  Sounds soooo nice!


----------



## grich (Nov 20, 2017)

I find selecting Dolby instead of 2 channel results in popping noises when I start playing a media file, or when I unpause a movie - I am using an optical cable.  Selecting 2 channels results in less of the popping noises.  I've tried half a dozen driver sets with the same issue.  I'm seeing even worse results with the Win10 Creator's Update where the pops and crackles seems more of a design than an anomaly.

When did realtek started sucking this badly?  They've been at this game for more than 10 years now, but cant even make a decent sound driver.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 20, 2017)

grich said:


> I find selecting Dolby instead of 2 channel results in popping noises when I start playing a media file, or when I unpause a movie - I am using an optical cable.  Selecting 2 channels results in less of the popping noises.  I've tried half a dozen driver sets with the same issue.  I'm seeing even worse results with the Win10 Creator's Update where the pops and crackles seems more of a design than an anomaly.
> 
> When did realtek started sucking this badly?  They've been at this game for more than 10 years now, but cant even make a decent sound driver.


Honestly they alway sucked just lately with later HD Codecs they became less sucking however I can't rember timframe or windows platform when there wasn't something going on wiyh this damn onboard audio. Sound quality specifically during DTS I or DDL improved dramatically but there is always sucking with somthing. Worse of all is they actually produce the chip or hardware then releasing core drivers and let the vendors like msi, asus, hp and other to actualy release and develop their own drivers, pretty messy.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 21, 2017)

mbrogz3000 said:


> I just tried following Mr. Spoon Handle's process (who derived his process from this thread's process!) which did in fact work fine about 1 year ago on an earlier version of the realtek drivers - its not working now though; doesn't display the DDL option.
> 
> They I can't remember why, but I ended up updating the drivers at some time in Feb or Mar 17....I may have forgot that I had modified drivers! At that point, the DDL never worked the right way ever again, and I went back to the standard drivers.  Its just a shame, this MSI board has all the sound layout real estate isolated away, and on a corner of the board - I think it even has a boarder wall trace - its an 'ok' design without going to a separate board. Never had any clicks or pops like on other boards from years ago.
> 
> ...



There is something going on there with fixed FSB,CPU multipliers , clk, and frequencies , I have set my hp OMEN to a fixed full power settings and the audio stuttering is definitely gone . However I find that dynamically applied fsb/core speed good thing as when not needed it doesn't run at full speed therefore saving energy also less heat in the system but it definitely influence the on board audio so it seems that Realtek isn't very clever with this dynamical driven system speeds and produce this click/pop audio stuttering effect .  Looks like audio cards like Z for example or like my OMNI USB doesn't suffer from this s they possibly running on their internal stable clock therefore  not influenced with fsb/core clock speeds like on-board audio and working stable .

Thanks for the tip it did work for me doesn't mean it will work for everyone .


----------



## grich (Nov 21, 2017)

mbrogz3000 said:


> So I spent a little more time on this - and discovered that my MSI MPower Z170A Titanium likes to sometimes randomly change or drift only 'some' settings within the bios when un-installing the sound drivers.  This has happened in the past.  I re-set my multiplier to 45x100MHz - and confirmed that all four cores were back running at 4.5 GHz in windows (after installing the standard sound driver pack).  Then I stepped through dvojinov's process again, using the first driver pack.  After installation, my freaking cores in windows had automatically changed to 3.9, 3.9, 3.9 GHz, and 800 MHz - like wtf!!  Also, all the boot options re-appeared...so I had to remove all of them and boot only off the SSD!  And...my memory lost the XMP setting!  So I fixed the boot order, turned XMP back on, and set the multiplyer to 45 again - the settings actually kept.
> 
> Tried Titanfall 2 - boom - no stuttering and I have my DD 5.1!  Sounds soooo nice!



None of this changing of the bios settings by itself is considered normal, nor should it be possible by audio drivers.  What I would suggest you do is reflash the firmware and restore to defaults, then reapply the settings.  Yours is a special case - this type of thing rarely happens.


----------



## miles (Nov 23, 2017)

Anyone can upload lastest driver which one can support Dolby pro logicIIx ?
I found many drivers didn't support it,
Or it has the Dolby Home Theater check box, but it did not actually work with pro logic......


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 23, 2017)

miles said:


> Anyone can upload lastest driver which one can support Dolby pro logicIIx ?
> I found many drivers didn't support it,
> Or it has the Dolby Home Theater check box, but it did not actually work with pro logic......


it does actually work


----------



## Elephant Rider (Nov 23, 2017)

OK, so actually after using what I did for a while, I noticed a few things. And the bottom line is... it didn't work as it appeared to.

I have 5.1 speakers hooked up to the analog output of the mobo, and optical out to a headphone amp that does Dolby Digital or Pro Logic. Everything sounded good through the headset. Last night I hooked up a new monitor with a different resolution and the audio went away. Rebooted and it worked. Then, listening to music didn't sound right. I tried a couple of games through the speakers too, and they didn't sound right. When checking the speakers in the Realtek panel, everything sounded right. When I switched to the headset everything sounded right. It was just on the analog speakers. It was only putting out the front channel, even though it was set to 5.1, but it was puttin out the front channel in 5.1, so it was missing a lot. While I was trying to figure out what was going on, I fired up Tomb Raider. Sounded fine through the headset, until I changed a video setting, then no audio. It's weird, I have a VU meter set up with Rainmeter and you could see the levels move, but no audio from anything. I rebooted and no audio at all, and rainmeter wouldn't even load. Uninstalled and went back to Creative. Pulled a 10-year-old X-Fi Titanium out and the drivers on Creative's site actually worked. They didn't work 2 years ago when I put this system together.

Long story short... I think Realtek's drivers are worse than Creative's, so I guess I'll take the lesser of the two evils. Can't believe that X-Fi Titanium actually worked. One thing I do like more with Realtek is the speaker set up. With 5.1 and an analog connection, I could use room correction and set the distance to each speaker and the level of each speaker. Creative doesn't offer that. But oh well, it actually sounds better on a 10-year-old sound card than on a 2-year-old mobo. Go figure. I think I'm done with mobo drivers from now on. Which sucks... Creative ain't much better... but at least it works... for now...

I'm still thankful for finding this thread, and for the fact that there people trying to make audio drivers better because it seems like no one else can.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 24, 2017)

Elephant Rider said:


> OK, so actually after using what I did for a while, I noticed a few things. And the bottom line is... it didn't work as it appeared to.
> 
> I have 5.1 speakers hooked up to the analog output of the mobo, and optical out to a headphone amp that does Dolby Digital or Pro Logic. Everything sounded good through the headset. Last night I hooked up a new monitor with a different resolution and the audio went away. Rebooted and it worked. Then, listening to music didn't sound right. I tried a couple of games through the speakers too, and they didn't sound right. When checking the speakers in the Realtek panel, everything sounded right. When I switched to the headset everything sounded right. It was just on the analog speakers. It was only putting out the front channel, even though it was set to 5.1, but it was puttin out the front channel in 5.1, so it was missing a lot. While I was trying to figure out what was going on, I fired up Tomb Raider. Sounded fine through the headset, until I changed a video setting, then no audio. It's weird, I have a VU meter set up with Rainmeter and you could see the levels move, but no audio from anything. I rebooted and no audio at all, and rainmeter wouldn't even load. Uninstalled and went back to Creative. Pulled a 10-year-old X-Fi Titanium out and the drivers on Creative's site actually worked. They didn't work 2 years ago when I put this system together.
> 
> ...



I agree about the creative side , I just wonder does your new monitor comes with inbuilt speakers ? When I install new nvidia drivers every time when nvidia hdmi audio driver is installed during the process  damn audio source switch to hdmi  by default , same when I unplug/re-plug HDMI cable . To prevent that from happening I disable nvidia audio completely but that works only after the driver is installed .


----------



## Elephant Rider (Nov 24, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> I agree about the creative side , I just wonder does your new monitor comes with inbuilt speakers ? When I install new nvidia drivers every time when nvidia hdmi audio driver is installed during the process  damn audio source switch to hdmi  by default , same when I unplug/re-plug HDMI cable . To prevent that from happening I disable nvidia audio completely but that works only after the driver is installed .



When I install NVIDIA drivers I always choose custom and only install the GPU driver and PhysX software. But that doesn't keep those other audio drivers off. So yeah, I just disable any audio I don't use in the control panel. The monitor doesn't have speakers, but it does have HD Audio for headphones and a mic. So yay... now there's more audio drivers I won't use...


----------



## POOTERMAN (Nov 25, 2017)

Guys really hoping you can help with some advice please. I'm using a Soundblaster XtremeMusic soundcard connected to a Logitech Z906 5.1 speaker system via analogue speaker connection. I want to experience Dolby Digital and DTS which i understand needs a digital connection to work but my soundcard doesn't have an optical out connection, just a dumb flexijack that needs a specific lead to work (I don't even know how I'd connect a 3.5mm jack output from my soundcard to an optical input on my sub!) Anyway, I connected an optical cable to the Realtek onboard SPIDF Out port on my ASUS motherboard and for the first time the 'decode' button lit up on my Z906 speaker controller and I experienced DTS for the first time! The only problem is that the sound quality from the Realtek HD onboard sound is really poor compared to the sound on my XtremeMusic soundcard. After reading through these forums all night I had hoped that the Soundblaster XFI MB3 software might have been the solution if it can modify the sound of your Realtek onboard sound to sound more like the Soundblaster quality. So my question is can the Creative XFI MB3 software be used to help shape the sound for SPIDF optical connections and not just for analogue speaker connections? Is there another way I can get DTS and Dolby Digital using the hardware that I've got and I'm just missing the knowledge on how to do this?? Oh and btw I'm using Windows 10 creators update incase that's important. Would really appreciate your help and advice guys and thanks so much for reading my post and for sharing all these awesome bits of info on these forums. Cheers


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 25, 2017)

POOTERMAN said:


> Guys really hoping you can help with some advice please. I'm using a Soundblaster XtremeMusic soundcard connected to a Logitech Z906 5.1 speaker system via analogue speaker connection. I want to experience Dolby Digital and DTS which i understand needs a digital connection to work but my soundcard doesn't have an optical out connection, just a dumb flexijack that needs a specific lead to work (I don't even know how I'd connect a 3.5mm jack output from my soundcard to an optical input on my sub!) Anyway, I connected an optical cable to the Realtek onboard SPIDF Out port on my ASUS motherboard and for the first time the 'decode' button lit up on my Z906 speaker controller and I experienced DTS for the first time! The only problem is that the sound quality from the Realtek HD onboard sound is really poor compared to the sound on my XtremeMusic soundcard. After reading through these forums all night I had hoped that the Soundblaster XFI MB3 software might have been the solution if it can modify the sound of your Realtek onboard sound to sound more like the Soundblaster quality. So my question is can the Creative XFI MB3 software be used to help shape the sound for SPIDF optical connections and not just for analogue speaker connections? Is there another way I can get DTS and Dolby Digital using the hardware that I've got and I'm just missing the knowledge on how to do this?? Oh and btw I'm using Windows 10 creators update incase that's important. Would really appreciate your help and advice guys and thanks so much for reading my post and for sharing all these awesome bits of info on these forums. Cheers



To be able to get DTS Interactive or DolbyDigitalLive you need ENCODED signal form your sound card and SPDIF or Optical Out

your X Fi Xtreme music is an older sound-card and what I could find out doesn't have OPTICAL OUT but does have SPDIF via FlaxJack which require a special cable usually provided with the Soundcard in the bundle and looks like this :





You will then need an SPDIF CABLE  to connect both sides , END of 3,inch to COAXIAL cable to your SPDIF Coaxial input on your Z-906 witch is marked ORANGE and just beside 2 OPTICAL inputs .
Example of SPDIF coaxial cable to interconnect the two sides:|




So, that is for starter NOW you established DIGITAL LINK using SPDIF cables  and connectors and a DIGITAL ENCODED signal like DTS Interactive  , Dolby Digtal Live , DTS or Dolby can be send form your Audio card to your Z906 Speakers .

Then it comes to Software , Driver , adjustments , defaults ...

SBMB3 cant do shit with DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live ..it is not designed that way and does not use any ENCODERS or is able to ENCODE any signal to send over SPDIF or OPTICAL OUT .


----------



## mbrogz3000 (Nov 25, 2017)

grich said:


> None of this changing of the bios settings by itself is considered normal, nor should it be possible by audio drivers.  What I would suggest you do is reflash the firmware and restore to defaults, then reapply the settings.  Yours is a special case - this type of thing rarely happens.



Yes - definitely not normal at all and I believe its the MB's audio section.  I wasn't insinuating that its the unlocked drivers which the greater part of the community here is using with fine results ( I read most of this post last week).  There was a new FW build (v 1.4) for my MB, which I did flash, but I still had the same effects.  This board does not like when the user uninstalls and re-installs audio driver for the built-in audio - and it doesn't like it when the user disables and re-enables the integrated audio in the bios either. 

Another case I experienced this past week - my MB has a 'game mode' overclock setting, which is a simple and conservative overclock setting of 4.2 GHz for the i5 (and something else for the i7); its for folks who don't know how to overclock.  All I did was open the bios menu for the integrated audio, and flip from disable to enable to disabled again - upon reboot, this 'game mode' button setting became enabled and overrode my stable 45 x 100MHz setting.  So long story short:

If you have the MSI MPower Z170A Titanium - and you use any unlocked realtek drivers, be sure to record your bios settings on paper, follow an unlocked driver install process, then make sure to set all your bios settings back to what you recorded on paper.

I have now since upgraded the audio to an SB Z - if you care about audio quality, this is a fantastic sound upgrade with painless DDL / DTS setup.


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 25, 2017)

mbrogz3000 said:


> Yes - definitely not normal at all and I believe its the MB's audio section.  I wasn't insinuating that its the unlocked drivers which the greater part of the community here is using with fine results ( I read most of this post last week).  There was a new FW build (v 1.4) for my MB, which I did flash, but I still had the same effects.  This board does not like when the user uninstalls and re-installs audio driver for the built-in audio - and it doesn't like it when the user disables and re-enables the integrated audio in the bios either.
> 
> Another case I experienced this past week - my MB has a 'game mode' overclock setting, which is a simple and conservative overclock setting of 4.2 GHz for the i5 (and something else for the i7); its for folks who don't know how to overclock.  All I did was open the bios menu for the integrated audio, and flip from disable to enable to disabled again - upon reboot, this 'game mode' button setting became enabled and overrode my stable 45 x 100MHz setting.  So long story short:
> 
> If you have the MSI MPower Z170A Titanium - and you use any unlocked realtek drivers, be sure to record your bios settings on paper, follow an unlocked driver install process, then make sure to set all your bios settings back to what you recorded on paper.



I dont understand how an audio driver can influence motherboard bios at all ???


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 27, 2017)

Im definitely off this Realtek boat , ordered Sound Blaster Z and it will be delivered in the next few days . Once I got it inside and setup Im going to disable Realtek from the motherboard bios and use only SBZ . This will reduce significantly or possible end my activities here and updates on my page. 
ZBest


----------



## Peterson (Nov 28, 2017)

Worked 100% DDl - DTSi 
[Driver File used: realtek_hda_8295_DTSi_DDL_experimental]

Motherboard: Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
Audio: Realtek ALC1150 115dB SNR DAC Direct Drive
ASIO4All > Receiver 5.1

I'll soon test > Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8308_DTSi_DDL_WHQL (25/11/17)


----------



## dvojinov (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm glad it worked for you


----------



## Kipz (Dec 3, 2017)

Can someone point me in the right direction? I've installed creators update, stupidly, and now it's broken, I've tried buying a Xonar u7 but when using DDL I get awful static pops whenever sound phases in and out? Is there a better external sound card that I should try?


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 3, 2017)

Sound Blaster Omni 5.1works perfectly but has only Dolby Digital Live encoder. Forget Asus, damn lazy fucks they never update their drivers.



Kipz said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction? I've installed creators update, stupidly, and now it's broken, I've tried buying a Xonar u7 but when using DDL I get awful static pops whenever sound phases in and out? Is there a better external sound card that I should try?



https://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-omni-surround-5-1

far better then U7


----------



## Kipz (Dec 3, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> Sound Blaster Omni 5.1works perfectly but has only Dolby Digital Live encoder. Forget Asus, damn lazy fucks they never update their drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to get that one too then got swayed by.the u7. God damn. At least I know which one to get now.


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 4, 2017)

So that's it for time being folks. my  Creative Sounblastrer Z arrived tpday and in 10 minutest I got awesome DTS Interactive ,NEO6 , Dolby Digital Live and SBX working like charm in harmony together when I want  ,how I want , no questions asked, no more messing with modifying drivers  , disable this , enter that , change this registry ...it was just install the card in the machine , power up ..install latest drivers , reboot ..BOOOM !!!  working , kicking , playing..after so long torture with Realtek ..tears came to my eyes out of joy ! 
Have fun people and all the best luck !


----------



## Elephant Rider (Dec 4, 2017)

Maybe I need to get one of those. When I first installed this old X-Fi, it worked great. I could switch between analog and digital and everything was perfect. Now... somehow... it only works when Windows is set on Speakers (analog) and I get both analog and digital out at the same time. Which is fine... I guess... I don't have to switch between the two, just power off whichever I'm not using. But I can't control the volume for the digital out. It just stays one level. Which is fine... I guess... The amp it runs to can control the volume. But it's just weird. It was working, then it wasn't, and I didn't change anything... Even though it actually works right now, as in outputting what it's supposed to, it just seems... ghetto...


----------



## MrMarblz (Dec 4, 2017)

Does this work thru a GPU's HDMI audio?  Specifically a GTX 1080 TI FE.  I just routed all my wires thru my wall to my receiver.  I'm using my computer audio thru the HDMI and the only opitcal input I have by the receiver is being taken up by my TV.


----------



## Elephant Rider (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't think so. Everything here is about hacking Realtek drivers. The drivers from your GPU would be NVIDIA drivers. 

There are adapters you can use to break audio off of HDMI though. There are also adapters to run more than one optical input to a receiver (the thing being, whatever you're not using would have to be turned off.) Without knowing exactly what you need to do, it's hard for me to suggest something.


----------



## MrMarblz (Dec 4, 2017)

Elephant Rider said:


> I don't think so. Everything here is about hacking Realtek drivers. The drivers from your GPU would be NVIDIA drivers.
> 
> There are adapters you can use to break audio off of HDMI though. There are also adapters to run more than one optical input to a receiver (the thing being, whatever you're not using would have to be turned off.) Without knowing exactly what you need to do, it's hard for me to suggest something.




I am wondering if NVidia's HDMI audio is Dolby Digital Surround.  I just made the first test last night and it sounded more like stereo using both front and back speakers.  I tested it with Gears of War 4, but I think Battlefield 1 may be a better test.

I just found this on NVIDIA's website:
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answ...ch-hdmi-audio-formats-do-nvidia-gpus-support?

Also I'm wondering if the MOBO audio drivers are used when using the GPU audio thru HDMI.

Sorry, a little off topic from this OP thread.  But I figure everyone here is trying to get true surround sound of their computers and maybe someone has confirmed all this or can impart some wisdom still.


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 4, 2017)

MrMarblz said:


> I am wondering if NVidia's HDMI audio is Dolby Digital Surround.  I just made the first test last night and it sounded more like stereo using both front and back speakers.  I tested it with Gears of War 4, but I think Battlefield 1 may be a better test.
> 
> I just found this on NVIDIA's website:
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2796/~/which-hdmi-audio-formats-do-nvidia-gpus-support?
> ...



I was about to post the same chart , no the mobo drivers and hardware are not in use in any way , you can disable on board audio form device manager or even from the BIOS , the whole audio will be done by nvida hardware .


----------



## MrMarblz (Dec 4, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> I was about to post the same chart , no the mobo drivers and hardware are not in use in any way , you can disable on board audio form device manager or even from the BIOS , the whole audio will be done by nvida hardware .



Now I'm wondering if NVIDIA has any sort of audio surround test like RealTek does.  Last night I was playing some surround tests on YouTube and every one of them the subwolfer didn't make a sound when it was it's turn.


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 4, 2017)

MrMarblz said:


> Now I'm wondering if NVIDIA has any sort of audio surround test like RealTek does.  Last night I was playing some surround tests on YouTube and every one of them the subwolfer didn't make a sound when it was it's turn.


There you have to be careful I found many surround tests to be fake , best way fire up netflix and search for a 5.1 movie ...actually most of them are and they are Dolby , ATMOS you can forget if you dont have ATMOS certificated receiver soundbar or speaker system


----------



## MrMarblz (Dec 4, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> There you have to be careful I found many surround tests to be fake , best way fire up netflix and search for a 5.1 movie ...actually most of them are and they are Dolby , ATMOS you can forget if you dont have ATMOS certificated receiver soundbar or speaker system



Yeah, unfortunately I didn't get an ATMOS receiver or speakers (even though my new TV has ATMOS).  I'm also now disappointed I didn't get a receiver that has Displayports.  I got the receiver and speakers over a year ago and just now got around to setting them up.


----------



## Elephant Rider (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah you have to be careful with youtube. Also Chrome does not natively support surround. I believe Firefox does, and think Edge does now. I searched forever and finally found this.

http://www.mysurround.com/en/info-test

I used the .wma file on that page.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 6, 2017)

I haven't followed this thread for a long time. Can anyone tell me if this works in W10, especially since the 1703 Creators Update that took away DTS Connect, DDL, and even DPLII on Realtek equipped MBs?

I ask because the original post still only lists up through W8.


----------



## matteuk (Dec 7, 2017)

Anyway to get DTS Neo6 with this driver?


----------



## techimechi (Dec 9, 2017)

Peterson said:


> Worked 100% DDl - DTSi
> [Driver File used: realtek_hda_8295_DTSi_DDL_experimental]
> 
> Motherboard: Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
> ...


Where you got this driver? Can you provide a link?


----------



## dvojinov (Dec 9, 2017)

techimechi said:


> Where you got this driver? Can you provide a link?



you can find them on my page but since I moved to Sound Blaster Z I'm not updating the drivers , however I recall you where not successful with the method before so guess it will be a fail attempt for you again , but if you wish :
http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2017)

MrMarblz said:


> Now I'm wondering if NVIDIA has any sort of audio surround test like RealTek does.  Last night I was playing some surround tests on YouTube and every one of them the subwolfer didn't make a sound when it was it's turn.



youtube only has stereo sound support, so those videos cannot possibly work. do the 5.1 test in windows sound.


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 12, 2017)

Estradda said:


> Can you give the link to the mod?



just search for any posts by Alan Finote - look here if you need an SB XFI MB5 mod.
note that you need to be using a standard analog audio jack to use the MB5 software.  if you are connecting speakers thru digital audio port like SPDIF or using HDMI connection, the MB5 software (or even MB3 software) is not needed at all.


----------



## Toljan (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi, driver installed Realtek with X-Fi, DDL & DTS (ver. 6.0.1.8158), in control panel Realtek appeared DDL and DTS, but in many games (The Witcher 3 - Wild Hunt) the sound was in stereo, *fixed this issue with patch XAudio files (as described on this page  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/page-100 )*, and the sound is earned in 5.1 mode.  Sound card ALC1220, Windows 10 Home 1709 16299.125

*Driver Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8308_DTSi_DDL_WHQL (25/11/17) and Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental BETA (19.10.2017) do not work*, in the panel Realtek no choice DDL and DTSi. Version only works with X-Fi DDL & DTS (ver. 6.0.1.8158-66), 
*I wanted to know whether there are newer versions of this driver, which has a Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 ?*
Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Geezeth (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum, I have registered to comment that years ago I was able to resolve thanks to this post, after several weeks of problems, the digital sound problem of the realtek board. Until a couple of months ago install a new windows 10 and went to hell all! Damn realtek. I have solved the problem by buying an asus xonar dsx and several vudu dolls to practice black magic to developers of soft realtek. Sorry if something is misspelled, use the google translator! regards


----------



## Ricardobravo (Dec 14, 2017)

Where´s the patch?


----------



## matteuk (Dec 14, 2017)

unable to get setreo upmix "what you hear" working with these drivers


----------



## ozomax1997 (Dec 20, 2017)

ive got a ALC887 audio chipset anyone know of any audio drivers better than default Realtek ones?

im a total noob to PC's in this respect so hopefully there is im using windows 10 OS Build 16299.125 

hardware id HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1462F693&REV_1003


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 20, 2017)

Toljan said:


> Hi, driver installed Realtek with X-Fi, DDL & DTS (ver. 6.0.1.8158), in control panel Realtek appeared DDL and DTS, but in many games (The Witcher 3 - Wild Hunt) the sound was in stereo, *fixed this issue with patch XAudio files (as described on this page  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/page-100 )*, and the sound is earned in 5.1 mode.  Sound card ALC1220, Windows 10 Home 1709 16299.125
> 
> *Driver Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8308_DTSi_DDL_WHQL (25/11/17) and Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental BETA (19.10.2017) do not work*, in the panel Realtek no choice DDL and DTSi. Version only works with X-Fi DDL & DTS (ver. 6.0.1.8158-66),
> *I wanted to know whether there are newer versions of this driver, which has a Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5 ?*
> Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad English.



I need some more info from you, Toljan.  What is the hardware ID number of your Realtek ALC1220 audio device (and what kind of computer or motherboard are you using?) - get this info from Device Manager, expand the Sound, video and game controllers section and click on the Realtek High Definition Audio device - it's listed on the *Details* tab.
also, dvojinov's 6.0.1.8308 DDL/DTSi realtek mod only provides DDL/DTSi support only thru SPDIF and HDMI digital audio outputs *and* breaks SRS and SB X-FI MB3/MB5 support.  therefore do not ask him (nor bother him) to make any such mods since he's moved on to better & more important things.

heh, I finally did my own personal v8308 mod though it's no longer the latest version but does have the ASUS Sonic Focus (v3) instead of the older Sonic Focus (although it may or may not be better than the older one).

Edit 12/20 - 10:50 PM: AH CRAP, I seems I screwed up somewhere in the INF file where I get an installation failure during setup and I found the problem.  I've pulled the original faulty driver mod I made and have uploaded a revised version here.

*Disclaimer*: treat my mod as if you are using a "nightly build" of Mozilla Firefox.  You need to understand the risks of using my mod or anyone else's mods, just as if you are using a Firefox nightly or developer build.

Pic of my mod with ASUS Sonic Focus, SRS Premium Sound, DTS and Dolby Home Theater V4 on an old Intel motherboard using a Realtek ALC861 audio chip under Windows 7:










Also my mod does not provide SB XFi MBx support of any kind but I may privately make one, so send me a PM if you really need an X-Fi MBx mod of any kind.


----------



## Toljan (Dec 20, 2017)

*erpguy53*, Thanks for the answer and for the information. And here the information on mine motherboard *Z370 AORUS Gaming 7* https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/Z370-AORUS-Gaming-7-rev-10#kf

This sound card ALC1220 has still additional amplifier *ESS SABRE 9018 DAC (ESS9018Q2C chip)*
And here the information about to a card: hardware ID number   
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0C1&REV_1000

The only thing that me interests in it to a mode, this coding in DTSi and DDL on the optical output SPDIF, any virtual sounds to me are not necessary (it is possible to add certainly qualitative Surround + equalizers), me the main thing a tax a high-grade 5.1 channel sound on home theater on an optical cable.

To you it would be very grateful, if you made modes under this sound card + Windows 10 Home 1709 16299.125, simply it would not be desirable to risk and put other modes, under other sound cards. If the information is required to you still, ask.
In advance thanks.


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 21, 2017)

Toljan said:


> *erpguy53*, Thanks for the answer and for the information. And here the information on mine motherboard *Z370 AORUS Gaming 7* https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/Z370-AORUS-Gaming-7-rev-10#kf
> 
> This sound card ALC1220 has still additional amplifier *ESS SABRE 9018 DAC (ESS9018Q2C chip)*
> And here the information about to a card: hardware ID number
> ...



Gigabyte has an official v8295 driver with Creative Sound BlasterX Pro Gaming 720 integration (aka. Sound Blaster Connect 2) for the Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 board - that one is newer than Alan's 8158 mod.  you can also try this un-modded v8308 driver from Microsoft (133.6Mb) [this is a cab driver package, use 7zip to unzip the files and use Device Manager to install this driver].  Install your driver thru the *HDXMB3H.INF* file - it specifically mentions hardware ID "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0C1".  Delete all the other INF files from the WIN64 folder before installing the new driver.


----------



## Toljan (Dec 21, 2017)

erpguy53 said:


> Gigabyte has an official v8295 driver with Creative Sound BlasterX Pro Gaming 720 integration (aka. Sound Blaster Connect 2) for the Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 board - that one is newer than Alan's 8158 mod.  you can also try this un-modded v8308 driver from Microsoft (133.6Mb) [this is a cab driver package, use 7zip to unzip the files and use Device Manager to install this driver].  Install your driver thru the *HDXMB3H.INF* file - it specifically mentions hardware ID "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0C1".  Delete all the other INF files from the WIN64 folder before installing the new driver.



Installed this driver, but coding in DDL and DTSi is not present. Truth at me it is installed Sound Blaster Connect 2, but I do not think that it can hinder it.
As I wrote earlier, unique versions which work on my system and Windows version, it X-Fi DDL and DTS (ver. 6.0.1.8158-66).

Or I that not so installed that ? I over the original driver *v8295* installed this driver un-modded *v8308* driver from Microsoft (133.6Mb), before it deleted all other files *INF* from unpacked *CAB* archive.

Or I needed to install version X-Fi DDL and DTS (ver. 6.0.1.8158-66), and on it to put the driver HDXMB3H.INF, them CAB archive?


----------



## Peterson (Dec 24, 2017)

Worked 100% DDl - DTSi
[Driver File used: *Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8308_DTSi_DDL_WHQL (25/11/17)* = ]

Motherboard: Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
Audio: Realtek ALC1150 115dB SNR DAC Direct Drive
ASIO4All > Optical > Receiver 5.1
WASAPI > Optical >  Receiver 5.1
DS > Optical >  Receiver 5.1


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 24, 2017)

Elephant Rider said:


> I don't think so. Everything here is about hacking Realtek drivers. The drivers from your GPU would be NVIDIA drivers.
> 
> There are adapters you can use to break audio off of HDMI though. There are also adapters to run more than one optical input to a receiver (the thing being, whatever you're not using would have to be turned off.) Without knowing exactly what you need to do, it's hard for me to suggest something.




So is this basically what Creative Labs have done? Like my laptop has a SoundBlaster X-Fi 5 in it, but its basically just a wrap/enhancement on the Realtek drivers.  Heh, interesting.


----------



## Toljan (Dec 25, 2017)

In general the version v8308 not does not work as what methods, the latest working version is 6.0.1.8166 + X-Fi MB5

And as I understood, for model ALC1220 it is the last working version of the drivers, all versions that above is nobody do not work, at least did not see here messages that version 6.0.1.8308 works for people on Windows 10 Home 1709 16299.125 and sound card ALC1220, and statistics shows, a unique sound card on which version 6.0.1.8308, it ALC1150 works.

Who can that makes working version 6.0.1.8308 for ALC1220 and Windows 10 Home 1709 16299.125. I think owners of this sound card to you would be grateful, including I.
In advance thanks.


----------



## aikasea (Dec 27, 2017)

Peterson said:


> Worked 100% DDl - DTSi
> [Driver File used: *Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8308_DTSi_DDL_WHQL (25/11/17)* = ]
> 
> Motherboard: Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
> ...



Hi Peterson, may i know is this MOD compatible on Win 7 x64 ultimate?


----------



## Peterson (Dec 27, 2017)

aikasea said:


> Hi Peterson, may i know is this MOD compatible on Win 7 x64 ultimate?


HI 
I'm not sure it will work in W7, because the driver is modified for windows 10 I believe, but you can test to see if it is compatible and post here for many to know if it is 100% functional with W7


----------



## Pierss (Dec 28, 2017)

Toljan said:


> *erpguy53*, Thanks for the answer and for the information. And here the information on mine motherboard *Z370 AORUS Gaming 7* https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/Z370-AORUS-Gaming-7-rev-10#kf
> 
> This sound card ALC1220 has still additional amplifier *ESS SABRE 9018 DAC (ESS9018Q2C chip)*
> And here the information about to a card: hardware ID number
> ...



Hi! I also have the Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 - I have 6.0.1.8295 installed (from Gigabyte) - I ran the patcher on the the drivers in the installation folder as outlined (here) . [I'm running Windows 10 Home with latest updates]

As far as I can tell DTS is working (my amp picks it up) over SPDIF - and the Soundblaster Connect 2 software is working correctly.

The one 'bug' is that I must select Dolby or DTS form the windows default format for  "Realtek Digital Output Properties"  - it doesn't show up in the RealTeak control panel.

Thank you to everyone who has made this possible, very easy to follow!


----------



## Toljan (Dec 29, 2017)

Pierss said:


> Hi! I also have the Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 - I have 6.0.1.8295 installed (from Gigabyte) - I ran the patcher on the the drivers in the installation folder as outlined (here) . [I'm running Windows 10 Home with latest updates]
> 
> As far as I can tell DTS is working (my amp picks it up) over SPDIF - and the Soundblaster Connect 2 software is working correctly.
> 
> ...



Hi. Thank you for the link ! installed original 6.0.1.8295 (patched) driver, and wonder, DDL and DTSi earned, and do not need to put any questionable fashion, which still need to include in the system test mode. In short I advise everyone who has problems with the DDL and DTSi. And Yes, a big thank you to whoever this patch did.

*P. S. But still, that would be DDL and DTSi worked in 5.1 mode, you need to patch the file XAudio, as I wrote on the previous page, if this is not done, many games will only work in Stereo mode.*


----------



## grifers (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi. Im buy new rig. I have ASUS Z370 E notherboard and need to use DTS and Dolby from OPtical. Can yours helpmewith moded driver??


----------



## Fabio (Jan 5, 2018)

is there something i can do with my maximus x hero to enable dts streaming?
I tried to follow the thread from beginning but i m confused, what can i do, today to make mi motherboard stream dts 5.1 trough   S/PDIF ?
thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Mini Franki (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi huys!

After several hours of research, i finally get it work. I have supremefx ALC1220 and windows 10 1709. I tried 1st with Asus realtek driver v8273 and the only option i get is, dolby digital live. But when i played bf3, only front right and left work. I tried after with realtek 2.80 only driver(why 2.80 and not 2.82, because realtek panel dont work on 2.81 and 2.82), and SUPRISE!, now i got dolby digital live and dts-interactive. I tried the 2 options on bf3 and all work PERFECTLY!

Hope that help!


----------



## Fabio (Jan 7, 2018)

Mini Franki said:


> Hi huys!
> 
> After several hours of research, i finally get it work. I have supremefx ALC1220 and windows 10 1709. I tried 1st with Asus realtek driver v8273 and the only option i get is, dolby digital live. But when i played bf3, only front right and left work. I tried after with realtek 2.80 only driver(why 2.80 and not 2.82, because realtek panel dont work on 2.81 and 2.82), and SUPRISE!, now i got dolby digital live and dts-interactive. I tried the 2 options on bf3 and all work PERFECTLY!
> 
> Hope that help!


hi, can you tell me what Mother board you have?
please, can you explain me with more details how you dit it, and which file i have to download? if you have supreme fx i bet yoi have a relatively new asus hi end board like a meximus, me. too


----------



## byu1 (Jan 7, 2018)

is *Sound BlasterX 720°  *same thing as sounb blaster connect 2 ?  I have sound blaster connect 2 come from new gigabyte motherboard says support sounb blasterX 720.  I searched everywhere could not find any software download for X720 but all the pictures show screen of connect 2.   are the same thing?​​


----------



## Mini Franki (Jan 8, 2018)

@Fabio

I have a asus rog strix z270f, that come with realtek supremefx alc1220. Its not important if you have another motherboard or another ALC version

You just need to follow the step on this thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ve-dts-interactive.228612/page-2#post-3622904

Link for realtek 2.80 driver: https://downloadmirror.intel.com/26658/eng/Audio_Win7_8.1_10_64bit_6.0.1.8004.zip


----------



## Fabio (Jan 8, 2018)

Mini Franki said:


> @Fabio
> 
> I have a asus rog strix z270f, that come with realtek supremefx alc1220. Its not important if you have another motherboard or another ALC version
> 
> ...


thanks you, so kind 
i ll give it a try tomorrow!
ps. have you noticed a loss in audio quality moving from asus official drivers to the realteck ones? errors or incompatibility? 
you also loss the asus control pannel i imagine.


----------



## Mini Franki (Jan 8, 2018)

Fabio said:


> thanks you, so kind
> i ll give it a try tomorrow!
> ps. have you noticed a loss in audio quality moving from asus official drivers to the realteck ones? errors or incompatibility?
> you also loss the asus control pannel i imagine.



I had the Asus Xonar U5 with analog connection, pretty good sound card and sound is clear! Everyone know, an aftermarket sound card will alway play better than an onboard sound card but only for analog. In digital way, sound card dont change anything. So, Asus Xonar U5 play better than my supremefx alc1220 in analog but now my supremefx play a lot better because of digital. Xonar U5 dont have DDL or DTS encoder for play 5.1 with digital. Now, the sound is CRYSTAL CLEAR!

For answer at your question, the quality dont change because Asus driver is based on realtek one. And no, you dont lose the asus control panel look  Its exactly the same one with the DTS Connect unlocked. Youll get DDL and DTS-I. Use DTS-I, its better


----------



## ozomax1997 (Jan 9, 2018)

ive got a ALC887 audio chipset anyone know of any audio drivers better than default Realtek ones?

im a total noob to PC's in this respect so hopefully there is im using windows 10 OS Build 16299.125

hardware id HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0887&SUBSYS_1462F693&REV_1003

motherboard is a MSI 970a SLI Krait


----------



## doogie (Jan 10, 2018)

i want to switch to windows 10 LTSB can i get this mod to work on that version ?


----------



## sahsiyet (Jan 13, 2018)

In my clevo notebook I have a version that can use dts and x-fi mb5 from optical output
If you have any help, please share my link.

Thank you

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15586555&REV_1003 
ACL892
windows10 16299.192


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 19, 2018)

byu1 said:


> is *Sound BlasterX 720°  *same thing as sounb blaster connect 2 ?  I have
> sound blaster connect 2 come from new gigabyte motherboard says support
> sounb blasterX 720.  I searched everywhere could not find any software download for X720 but all the pictures show screen of connect 2.   are the same thing?



yes byu1 they are the *same thing*.  it's just that gigabyte calls it differently.  clevo/sager may call it "SBX Driver" or Creative Sound BlasterX Pro gaming 360 or 720.  SBConnect 2 is pretty much the "MB6" version of X-FI MB as it's similar to it.
Version 2.1.6 of sound blaster connect 2 can be found at the Station drivers page as both clevo/sager notebook & gigabyte no longer have the latest version.

note that the sound blaster connect 2 software won't allow usage of DDL or DTS interactive as the SBConnect2 / SBX720 overrides them (at least thru analog audio ports; digital audio ports may not be affected).

Ok for those who want to try an updated realtek mod with DDL/DTSi (based on v8328), here they are (MS one drive) (google drive)
unlike other mods, my 8328 DDL/DTSi mod should work with Win7/8x/10 [even under defunct Vista] whether they are 32bit or 64bit.



doogie said:


> i want to switch to windows 10 LTSB can i get this mod to work on that version ?



yes.  which LTSB release are u gonna use?  Win10 LTSB 2015 (v1507) or LTSB 2016 (v1607).
I use the LTSB 2016 v1607 release on my spare HP computer .

Though I'm still recovering from a surgery I had at the beginning of January 2018 to have a cyst removed from my upper jaw.


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 24, 2018)

@erpguy53 
Hi!
I have a PC with SoundMax sound card and can you help me please about this? :
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/community/threads/realtek-soundmax-modds-sb-x-fi-mb-1-2.209050/page-27
post#527 and #528
is this possible to make and that guy has the mission accomplished?
I've tried the HW ID copy+pasted and the driver has installed but in the sound panel is nothing
It is a bit confusing 

I hope you recover from this illness


----------



## p1tcho0 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi Folks, I have mega ask, I have ALC1150 from MAXIMUS VIII FORMULA. I have Creative Inspire GD580, I will use TOSLINK. I have hardware decoder for DTS. Can a ultrageek no life can help me 8)
ddts-100 IS SAME AS GD580
http://www.floralimited.com/default.aspx?tabid=416
WIN10X64 UEFI



p1tcho0 said:


> Hi Folks, I have mega ask, I have ALC1150 from MAXIMUS VIII FORMULA. I have Creative Inspire GD580, I will use TOSLINK. I have hardware decoder for DTS. Can a ultrageek no life can help me 8)
> ddts-100 IS SAME AS GD580
> http://www.floralimited.com/default.aspx?tabid=416
> WIN10X64 UEFI


http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/436463907


----------



## Doerde (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey Ladies!

Long time leecher, first time poster.

First things first: I really, really apprechiate all the hard work so many of you have put into cleaning up what Realtek/MS/Asus/Dolby and whoever messed up this hard. Will certainly never buy Asus and/or Realtek again.
*
My specs are*

-I'm running Windows 10/64, v10.0.17083.1000
-Asus Z170i Pro Gaming with Realtek Alc11500 (aka SUPREMEFXiamaPRbullsh*tname)
-ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438688&REV_1000
-Driver: 6.0.1.8090 by DJUrko
-Sound out: SPDIF->Sony DTS Headphone

*Software Setup:*

-DAX2 (API x64 0.8.4.83), DAX3 API's (API x64 1.1.7.32) *seem* to be running (including "unable to find tuning data) and I'm supposedly getting Dolby Digital sound. (Took me quite some time tho)
-Did *not* run UpdateDax3Db

*Issues:*

-Despite having tried many, many times on multiple clean-ups, re-installs, versions and install methods (dvojinov's including his alternative and experimental Asus-drivers, Urko's and  the one from dldolby.blogspot) I am unable to get DTS running... at all.
-Whenever I try to install any version of DTS Audio/Studio/APO GUI it either tells me that no such device was found (even when by some miracle, DTS is an available format).
-More often though, my PC starts into a BSOD desktop with an endless loading circle 
(safe mode->restart->Windows back to normal, yet still no DTS)

--> basically, DTS installs brick my PC and the DTS-Studio App (if it opens) doesn't find any device
*
Further: *

-My sound has much improved from the terrible 48khz/16Bit/Stereo Windows 10 brought with it, yet I'm pretty sure neither setting in the Dolby Audio nor Dolby Atmos App, nor DHTv4, nor DPL2 does anything. Yet when I had only DHTv4 installed (from DJUrko) Equalizer settings impacted my sound a LOT.
-I was stupid enough (yes, sry) to buy a license for *Dolby Atmos for headphones*... yet it's only ever able to give 48khz,16Bit,Stereo virtual surround. Since my Win10-refresh it does not work at all. Despite 3 Mails and 3 passed months, Dolby did not once reply. 

*Question/Goals:*


-*Getting DTS/DTS-I to work or at least get the best sound possible (would prefer that to Dolby)*
*-Is there any go-to-be-all-end-all version/combination of driver-mods and plugins? Or is it just a matter of taste and preference?*
In case not: Any tips as to what driver-mod+Dolby App I should be using?
Can I make any use at all out of my legally bought _Atmos for Headphone_ license? Because back when it worked, it sounded pretty... _meh_.
-Was not able to acquire (and tbh very hesitant) the patcher for  _rltkAPO64.DLL_ and  _rltkAPO.DLL_ as described here. Is that an issue? Why do I need it?
-How do I even know whether DAX2/DAX3 etc are running/impacting my sound?
-Does it matter that my Device seems to be running _*hdaudio.inf_amd64_7cdxxxxx*_?
-In which cases/for what mods do I need the _"DisableProtectedAudioDG-enable"_ command?
-What is the difference between choosing _hdxrt, hdxrt4_ and _hdaudio_ as driver files?
-Any idea why I can (somewhat reliably) get Dolby Digital working, yet DTS did not work once and install attemps keep freezing up my Win boot?
That's a lot of questions for my first post. Sorry for that. I hope it was somewhat coherent and most of you who read this have more of a clue than I do. Because personally, I'm still baffled how utterly TERRIBLE Realtek, Microsoft, Dolby (and in my case Asus) are handling this issue: Not at all.
Feel like back Win3.1.
Thx in advance!!



P.S.: added a screenshot, but since then I have uninstalled the older hdxrt files and even the amd- (gpu) and Intel (Integrated) files (don't want to use neither device)


----------



## mkanet (Feb 5, 2018)

@erpguy53

The mod I've been able to use where both DTSi and DDL are available and usable options (including Dolby sound processing for stereo sources) is:

*Audio Driver Version: 7541 (2.79 version from Realtek)*.  Also, I don't have to disable secure audio in the registry.  It can be downloaded *here*:

I have an Asus z97 Deluxe motherboard (ALC1150)

I tried your 8328 DDL/DTSi mod, however, DTSi is completely missing.  Only DDL encoding is available.  Also, the same exact result with @dvojinov's mod.  I'm guessing you guys are both using the same patcher that modifies RtkAPI64.dll/RtkAPI64.dll using _realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe_*.  The main difference between the unlocked driver I'm using (mentioned above) and yours is that the one I use does NOT use the patcher you guys use.  *My *RTKVHD64.sys appears to have been modded by hand (which was part of the M1/A1 series unlocked files from a while back originally on techpowerup.com).  *_realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe_ modifies only the dlls, not, *RTKVHD64.sys; which appears to be a much more effective way to patch/unlock the driver.*  Maybe. someone knows what to change in *RTKVHD64.sys* via hexedit on the latest driver for a more reliable unlock method.

Im going to continue using 7541 (2.79) realtek driver until someone figures out how to patch the 8 series drivers to support both DTSi and DDL reliably (most likely going to be modding the sys file).




erpguy53 said:


> yes byu1 they are the *same thing*.  it's just that gigabyte calls it differently.  clevo/sager may call it "SBX Driver" or Creative Sound BlasterX Pro gaming 360 or 720.  SBConnect 2 is pretty much the "MB6" version of X-FI MB as it's similar to it.
> Version 2.1.6 of sound blaster connect 2 can be found at the Station drivers page as both clevo/sager notebook & gigabyte no longer have the latest version.
> 
> note that the sound blaster connect 2 software won't allow usage of DDL or DTS interactive as the SBConnect2 / SBX720 overrides them (at least thru analog audio ports; digital audio ports may not be affected).
> ...


----------



## dcrypt (Feb 10, 2018)

mkanet said:


> @erpguy53
> 
> The mod I've been able to use where both DTSi and DDL are available and usable options (including Dolby sound processing for stereo sources) is:
> 
> ...



Did you try v6.0.1.8152 patched with realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe (pihto's patch)? This is the last one with working DTS for me after patching.

I'll have a look at the driver you posted. Do you have a link to the original v7541 version, without RTKVHD64.sys patched?


----------



## mkanet (Feb 12, 2018)

I tried the 8152 driver with pihto's patch a while back.  That gave me DTS Interactive, but both DDL and the Dolby Tab for Dolby Home Theater processing (for stereo sources) were missing (image below).  v7541 was the last version I got that has both DTSi and DDL and Dolby Home Theater all showing and usable.  I dont know who made my RTKVHD64.sys.  It was posted here specifically for Realtek driver version 2.79.  This sys file appears to be a more reliable way to get these features to work.  Also, this method doesn't require you to do anything in your registry.

BTW:  The one I posted the link in my previous post, contains all the original files to the original official driver.  All you have to do is replace the current patched RTKVHD64.sys with RTKVHD64.BAK (thats in the same directory).  I can't remember where I downloaded v7541 from; but, it was an official release.  I just searched on Google for "realtek driver download 2.79". 

Theater Processing Tab 





dcrypt said:


> Did you try v6.0.1.8152 patched with realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe (pihto's patch)? This is the last one with working DTS for me after patching.
> 
> I'll have a look at the driver you posted. Do you have a link to the original v7541 version, without RTKVHD64.sys patched?


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 12, 2018)

The problem of missing DTSi is ASUS board , not only yours but a wide range of it , that is ASUS fault I guess they lost DTS licence altogether or only for older boards . I rised the problem with ASUS abut unsuccessful as they always refuse to completely and honestly replay regarding DTS . In the mean time I bought SBZ wich is great and 2 Asus XONAR DSX which are even better because of 7.1 support which works beautiful with my Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2 Headphones and DTSI + Virtual 7.1 surround over TOS is absolute hammer . So at this moment both of my PC's  gaming and media are equip with XONAR DSX cards .


----------



## Doerde (Feb 19, 2018)

Hmm... okay. So, I'm using DD+ProLogic II and those DAX2/DAX3 APIs running in the back. Both Dolby Studio/Atmos app's settings don't seem to have any influence on my sound. ProLogic II just makes my sound go overboard imo. Too much loudness and bass.

I'm grateful that thanks to you guys, I can at least enjoy some crisp DolbyDigital sound. But as an owner of a DTS headset and someone who had the pleasure to use DTS/i for a while, I much rather use DTS-based sound again.

*So is there any rabbit hole you can send me down, to get my Realtek 1150 work with DTS?* After all, I am one of those ASUS victims using a Z170i motherboard. So I realise this may be problematic.

(will never buy their shit again. Their GPU came with a ton of bloatware that created endless conflicts, too)

Edit: Ah... one more thing. I actually managed to get DTS running a few times. But did not stick with it, since 100% of the drivers in turn made my microphone-input seemingly disappear completely. In case that's indicative of anything.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 19, 2018)

Doerde said:


> Hmm... okay. So, I'm using DD+ProLogic II and those DAX2/DAX3 APIs running in the back. Both Dolby Studio/Atmos app's settings don't seem to have any influence on my sound. ProLogic II just makes my sound go overboard imo. Too much loudness and bass.
> 
> I'm grateful that thanks to you guys, I can at least enjoy some crisp DolbyDigital sound. But as an owner of a DTS headset and someone who had the pleasure to use DTS/i for a while, I much rather use DTS-based sound again.
> 
> ...



1. do you have ATMOS hardware (atmos certified speakers , bars ,or combo)  if so please make and model
2. on asus boards with series 8 drivers DDL + ProLogic2 is somwhat standard no DTS Interactive but you will have DTS passthrough ( do not mistake DTS with DTS Interactive )
3.to be able to use DTS Interactive you have to go back to series 7 drivers
4. I'm of this Relatek boat for good and very doubtful Ill buy another ASUS hardware (motherboard for that matter of fact ) however XONAR DSX is state of the art in every way and I absolutely LOVE IT !



Doerde said:


> Hmm... okay. So, I'm using DD+ProLogic II and those DAX2/DAX3 APIs running in the back. Both Dolby Studio/Atmos app's settings don't seem to have any influence on my sound. ProLogic II just makes my sound go overboard imo. Too much loudness and bass.
> 
> I'm grateful that thanks to you guys, I can at least enjoy some crisp DolbyDigital sound. But as an owner of a DTS headset and someone who had the pleasure to use DTS/i for a while, I much rather use DTS-based sound again.
> 
> ...



there might be light on the end of the tunnel THANKS to this guy form ROG Forums , he managed to get DTS I and DDL enabled and working with series 8 drivers , I used them on my media PC but this will change as I bought another ASUS DSX card that I will build in and get off Realtek on this machine as well , check it out >
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?97602-Crosshair-Vi-Hero-DTS-amp-Dolby-Aduio-Driver-Fixed


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 19, 2018)

mkanet said:


> I tried the 8152 driver with pihto's patch a while back.  That gave me DTS Interactive, but both DDL and the Dolby Tab for Dolby Home Theater processing (for stereo sources) were missing (image below).  v7541 was the last version I got that has both DTSi and DDL and Dolby Home Theater all showing and usable.  I dont know who made my RTKVHD64.sys.  It was posted here specifically for Realtek driver version 2.79.  This sys file appears to be a more reliable way to get these features to work.  Also, this method doesn't require you to do anything in your registry.



I see.  But replacing the RTKVHD64.SYS file with a modded one should not be used on *laptop-based* ALC2xx Realtek audio codecs (only users with *ALC8xx* chips should replace the sys file) as doing that DOES disable the sound completely on ALC2xx chips.  I know because I did that on a Sony laptop with a Realtek ALC269 chip a few years ago - sound was gone [stopped working altogether and a red X icon appeared on the volume tray icon saying "no audio output device is installed"] and I had to restore the un-modded RTKVHD64.sys file to get back the sound on there.  Only users with ALC8xx or ALC1xxx chips could try replacing the SYS file with a modded one.


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 20, 2018)

dvojinov said:


> The problem of missing DTSi is ASUS board , not only yours but a wide range of it , that is ASUS fault I guess they lost DTS licence altogether or only for older boards . I rised the problem with ASUS abut unsuccessful as they always refuse to completely and honestly replay regarding DTS . In the mean time I bought SBZ wich is great and 2 Asus XONAR DSX which are even better because of 7.1 support which works beautiful with my Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2 Headphones and DTSI + Virtual 7.1 surround over TOS is absolute hammer . So at this moment both of my PC's  gaming and media are equip with XONAR DSX cards .



the DTSi problem is not only limited to asus, dvojinov.  in fact other board makers beside asus don't seem to implement it.  and sometimes it's a Windows 10 problem as when the windows 10 creators update (v1703) first came out last year, it broke dts interactive support & dolby digital live and microsoft took several months to fix it with an update [which is why I'm so reluctant to upgrade most of my computers to windows 10].

Also DTSi never worked on any realtek audio chip lower than the ALC6xx/ALC8xx series (like the ALC2xx - only the ALC272 has optional 'dolby digital live' feature but not all alc272 models have it AND ALL ALC2xx chips will never use DTS interactive due to chip limitations)
you should mention on your web site that to use both dolby digital live & dts interactive, one MUST use at least either a realtek alc6xx (6-series) or alc8xx (8-series) audio chip.  users should first check the hardware ID of the realtek hd audio device in device manager to see what kind of ID the audio device is using before using the modded realtek drivers with ddl/dtsi.  IDs beginning with "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_08xx" are 8-series [at least], IDs with "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_06xx" are 6-series, etc.

on the HP m8417c media center I'm using, it uses Realtek HD audio chip ALC888s with this hardware device id:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A6C

those using only 2-series ALC chips [ex. ALC269] or realtek chips with IDs beginning with "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_02xx" should avoid using any DDL/DTSi realtek mods as these chips can't handle these options.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 20, 2018)

So explain to me how a 2 channel RTL or 2+2 channel RTL can use DTSI or DDL in first place? So who expect this to work??? You fcking kidding me, right?

MICROSOFT did broke encoding support during the initial Creator relese wich is since then fixed, Creative was also hit like everyone else so that is a done deal, fixed and get over it, nothing in W10 on latest stable release beaks anything regarding encoding. 99% is Asus BS, msi, gigabyte, asrock, hp Omen with MunichS board dont shere the same DTSI encoding issue like ASUS, fact!


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 21, 2018)

for all of you ASUS doomed users try this , worked on my Asus Z170A
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?97602-Crosshair-Vi-Hero-DTS-amp-Dolby-Aduio-Driver-Fixed

"
Aduio Driver Fix for DTS and Dolby Digital 

*Last Updated: February 6th 2018
DRIVER VERSION: 6.0.1.8366*
(Only 64-bit Windows 10)"


----------



## DarknessStorm (Feb 22, 2018)

Greetings. Tried to carefully read the whole topic, but i'm stucked at what version do i need...
any help will be awesome)
so, my system is Win7 x64, Realtek ALC1150 (AsRock z170 Extreme 6) using Edifier s550 Encore (5.1) - analog cable)
wich version of modded drivers do i need? (if you can, link to it pls)
thx.


----------



## Koltos (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello, how to make active DDL drivers without Test mode? I heard it became easier.


----------



## dvojinov (Feb 26, 2018)

how about this one ? does it fix the DTS Interactive issue with Asus boards ?
*Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) R2.8x (8339) WHQL (Asus) *
http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...tory&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=3322&lang=fr


----------



## HiHawk (Mar 5, 2018)

1 Patch the Realtek R2.80 (6.0.1.8004) RltkAPO64 & RltkAPO


Spoiler: Patched RltkAPO (6.0.1.8004)



http://www.mediafire.com/file/gd2h28l88ncfrcr/RltkAPO Unlocked (6.0.1.8004).zip


2 Using the R280 file, C: \ Windows\System32 is RltkAPO64. When SysWOW 64 overwrites RltkAPO, the DDL and DTS tabs are enabled.

Simply put, OEM WHQL driver + DDL & DTS works RltkAPO(R2.80).
*RltkAPO.dll included in R2.82 (6.0.1.8339) has no DTS I.

"If you want to modify with a driver, you can use it in conjunction with Nahmic, Maxx, etc. if you overwrite the RltkAPO, RltkAPO64 DLLs and overwrite it with OEM's official driver 6.0.1.8004 or higher.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 6, 2018)

Most Recent Realtek Driver Version: 6.0.1.8382
Version I am currently using: 6.0.1.8366


----------



## brotherscro1 (Mar 9, 2018)

brotherscro1 said:


> Ok so now I have DTSI and DDL but when I went in sound it said some drivers were disabled because they were causing problem so i  enabled them ive tried DTSI and DDL now but still only getting 2.1 :/
> And ive got new shortcut that Dolby Audio
> 
> 
> ...


8059
Does anyone have download link for these drivers I had to reinstall Windows it was corupted these are the only ones that worked DTSI and DDL
Thanks
This link doesn't work anymore
http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_dolbyHPhonesDTSrdy.rar.html


----------



## zZombieBatman (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't understand what is up with this and it is driving me crazy. So a few weeks ago I stumbled across the thread and it was a lifesaver because because my Asus Motherboard (x99-a/USB 3.1) didn't have DDL which I needed for my Headset which only supported Dolby and not DTS. I heard that the onboard audio ( Realtek ALC1150) was capable of encoding Dolby but Asus just didn't pay the licensing fees and so I was just SOL. Then following the instructions in this thread I unlocked the driver and I had the DDL option and the Dolby Home Theater Tab. It was working great for the most part but I would get a small crackle pretty regularly when audio started. It bugged me so I thought I would test other drivers and see if it would remedy the problem. Installing new drivers seemed to fix the crackle but no matter what I do, no matter which driver I install I can no longer select DDL. For One, I get this annoying Installation Loop so installing drivers is more difficult than it should be, but even going back to the one I previously had working I can't select DDL. The option is there, the Dolby Home Theater Tab is there, but trying to select DDL or even DTSi it just automatically reverts back to 2-channel. What am I doing wrong? What changed to where it worked before but won't work now?


----------



## zZombieBatman (Mar 13, 2018)

I finally got DDL working again but the crackle came back as well so maybe I'll just end up getting a sound card. Anyway, I just thought I would share what I did and maybe it will help someone else. I literally went through dozens of installs using various forms of patching or .dll replacements and I coudln't get DDL to stick whenever trying to select it so I did a few things and worked my way backwards through different driver versions (R2.82, R2.81, etc...)  until it worked. 
1. Cleaned the Registry Using CCleaner.
There was just hundreds of junk entries relating to Realtek. I am assuming it is from all my re-installs and so normally I am hesitant to just wipe them all out but I made a backup just in case something went wrong. So after every reinstall I would just recheck and wipe any new entries. This is what I'm assuming actually fixed it
2. Changed my default audio away from DDL and Optical Out before each uninstall/re-install. There was reason behind my logic in doing this and whether or not it made a difference, I wasn't like doing this hurt in any way so why not?
3. I ended up finding success in Realtek Driver version R2.80 using the patcher from Pg.47. 

Motherboard: x99-a/USB 3.1
Audio: Realtek ALC1150
Windows 10 Pro 
Version 1709
OS Build 16299.248


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 13, 2018)

I gave up on this Realtek/Asus BS and bought two audio cards SB Z and Asus XonarDSX both working flawlessly however I like the Xonar more so I keep it in my gaming rig. As I was so satesfied how the DSX perform and sound I bought another one for my media pc where I initially wanted to put the SBZ. Downside for the Xonar is driver development wich is stoped and Asus will update only if the card doesn't work with current stabe Windows release but no updates whatsoever.


----------



## zZombieBatman (Mar 13, 2018)

dvojinov said:


> I gave up on this Realtek/Asus BS and bought two audio cards SB Z and Asus XonarDSX both working flawlessly however I like the Xonar more so I keep it in my gaming rig. As I was so satesfied how the DSX perform and sound I bought another one for my media pc where I initially wanted to put the SBZ. Downside for the Xonar is driver development wich is stoped and Asus will update only if the card doesn't work with current stabe Windows release but no updates whatsoever.



Just out of curiousity, is there something you can specifically point to that makes you prefer the Xonar? Is it just the sound or the driver interface? I was leaning toward the SBZ but I always see the Xonar being an equally good alternative so if you say it is better I'll probably just go with that one.


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 13, 2018)

This are sole my opinion and may differ form others , in my point of view and that  concerns only DSX no DG or DGX only XONAR DSX that has to be kept in mind because there is differences between those .
Xonar DSX generally sounds better then SBZ , more dynamic with better SUB WOOFER performance and generally better BASS performance . The whole audio spectrum High,Mid,BASS are better while performing but keep in mind I listen to DnB , Techno , minimal  but also occasionally  jazz , blues rock however my mainstream is electronic music .
In games again sounds better the 7.1 really makes difernces but once set to 5.1 I cant say that Xonar is any better here they perform the same so In games that are multichanel ,5.1 posssibly you wont see much differences but in one field Xonar beats SBZ again , amplification , speaker management . Generally Xonar sounds louder then SBZ and that's very notable on my Razer Tiamat 7.1 v2 pure surround headphones.
On this headphones the Xonar sounds much more dynamic and  louder and by that I mean over 50 % and that's a lot . I dont know if this is specific to this hp's only but thats what I have  so again Xonar performs better in that term (dynamics , loudness,volume) in games.
Software ...well Xonar offers better management , speaker placement and amplification , better DTS NEO functionality which I do use for time to time specially if  only 2ch audio is available (chrom) , Kodi (streams with 2 ch audio) The NEO matrix does the job way better then with SBZ.
Connectivity ..well here SBZ beats Xonar as you have dedicated OPT out while Xonar offer 3.5 inch TOS adapter wich goes stupidly in the Back Surround L/R jack so in my case I have here plugged my Logitech Z906 to take advantage of DTS Interactive and NEo but that means now my Tiamat 7.1 are perfoming 5.1 as long as I dont unplug the TOS adapter and re-plug the Tiamat Back Surround Jack ..thats something I don't like.
The Sound Blaster Z in my opinion has better longevity then Xonar , ASUS doesnt give a shit about their customers and devices they produce and sell , while Creative is much , much better and if something goes wrong driver wise and Windows Update , upgrades Creative will fix it for sure quite soon, with ASUS Xonar you could be left in the dark and that is another thing I don't like but I took the risk .
IN other hands If you go for SBZ and never heard DSX performing you will be happy with the SBZ but in my case I already had SBZ and was very satisfied in my gaming rig , wanted to upgrade may 2nd PC a MEDIA pc and I said ..lets take XONAR DSX  , I try it out in my gaming PC first ...and it was literally WOOOOW!!! ...WTF!!!! I was really surprised how much better overall XONAR sounded so I left it in my Gaming PC...and then..fck! ...I want that in my MEDIA PC as well ...so wile I still have my SBZ now doing nothing I bought another DSX for my media PC as well . I'll keep the SBZ as backup  in case of future Windows Updates and upgrades and ASUS inability and laziness to update the driver software for XONAR DSX rendering the awesome peace of equipment useless.

Something else , hardware wise the SBZ looks way better then Xonar , honestly ..has a nice shielding and it glows RED which I find very cool , in other hand XONAR DSX looks simple , plain nothing exiting about .
Then again I like the way I can customize the XONAR Appearance (SKIN) this one is made by me to match my hp OMEN X900-000nx gaming PC


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 13, 2018)

Most Recent Driver Version: *6.0.1.8393 WHQL*


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Mar 15, 2018)

HiHawk said:


> 1 Patch the Realtek R2.80 (6.0.1.8004) RltkAPO64 & RltkAPO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Patched RltkAPO (6.0.1.8004)
> ...



Could you elaborated a little more ... Please
Anyone has tried it..??? Can I replace those files on the driver before install.. ?? let said in 8393..??


----------



## Pete12 (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes ! Works perfect , just updated my Realtek 8378 , with DTS/Dolby enabled , to latest 8393 ( no Dolby, etc. enabled )
Used these files from previous ( 8378) to replace the 8393-files , went perfect ( Dolby theatre on/off )
Good ,full sound , powerfull bass , etc. like it very much !!    
Will keep these RltkAPO files ( from 8378) for next updates, with this trick you have always DTS/Dolby unlocked and activated ...................!!


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 15, 2018)

check your version of driver now


----------



## Pete12 (Mar 15, 2018)

Went from 8378 to 8393 ( with DTS_Dolby enabled)................


----------



## Fearz (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi,

I just bought the Maximus X Code and i'm really having a rough time with its SupremeFX sound...

I'm using Optical (Toslink) and i'm trying to use the SupremeFX application along with that, so after installing the latest driver, I have 2 options in Windows Sound CP:

1. Realtek Digital Output
2. Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio) (Disabled by default)

For me to enable the Speakers, I have to open the SupremeFX app, click on Options and choose Connector Settings: AC97 Front Panel

If I choose HD Audio Front Panel, then Speakers in windows CP is disabled.

Now If I choose Option 1, I get sound through my AVR

but then in the SupremeFX I have 2 Options:

1. Speakers (has tons of options, such as configuring my speakers setup (5.1, 7.1 etc)
2. Digital Output (literally has zero configurations)

So now I can set to default device to Speakers but there is no sound from that, sound only comes out if I set to 1. Realtek Digital Output but then no options to configure...

Anyone has any ideas?

Using Windows 10 1709 fully updated, tried the Asus newest drivers & older ones as well ass Realtek newest ones...no sound will come out if I set default device to Speakers...


----------



## sncz.cmlo (Mar 16, 2018)

Pete12 said:


> Yes ! Works perfect , just updated my Realtek 8378 , with DTS/Dolby enabled , to latest 8393 ( no Dolby, etc. enabled )
> Used these files from previous ( 8378) to replace the 8393-files , went perfect ( Dolby theatre on/off )
> Good ,full sound , powerfull bass , etc. like it very much !!
> Will keep these RltkAPO files ( from 8378) for next updates, with this trick you have always DTS/Dolby unlocked and activated ...................!!


Hello ..
So you need RltkAPO files from 8378 and replace in 8393...?? What about the files from @HiHawk.. ??
Can  you fetch your working files some where please.. or where to get please
Thanks


----------



## Fearz (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone?



Fearz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought the Maximus X Code and i'm really having a rough time with its SupremeFX sound...
> 
> ...


----------



## dcrypt (Mar 18, 2018)

dvojinov said:


> there might be light on the end of the tunnel THANKS to this guy form ROG Forums , he managed to get DTS I and DDL enabled and working with series 8 drivers , I used them on my media PC but this will change as I bought another ASUS DSX card that I will build in and get off Realtek on this machine as well , check it out >
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?97602-Crosshair-Vi-Hero-DTS-amp-Dolby-Aduio-Driver-Fixed



No light, @dvojinov. I inspected the files from rog.asus.com and this driver package is a mix of newer files with rltkapo64.dll (that patched with pihto's patcher) from an older driver package. I did it also by myself to keep "most" of the driver up to date. No magic here.

BR


----------



## dvojinov (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## spyshagg (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello.  

could you guys help a fellow gamer?      

I have onboard sound *S1220A*  and *Windows 10 x64 1703*.   Could some good mate point me to the correct driver and procedure to enable DDL ?


The OP is not updated since 2014 and 108 pages is a lot.


----------



## spyshagg (Mar 21, 2018)

Someone, surely??


----------



## jordon.dias (Mar 22, 2018)

spyshagg said:


> Someone, surely??


1.you can download sound blaster x720+modded realtek driver v.6.0.1.8366 (incl dolby HT4,DTS,DOLBY AUDIO ) by alanfox2000. go here
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3802789
USE UNLOCKED rltkapo64.dll,rltkapo.dll (6.0.1.8004) or earlier to get dts ,ddl on realtek control panel .u can unlock by using the patch(run as admin) on page 37 or 47 which works upto realtek v 6.0.1.8059 or so ,not later ones.

instruc:
1.disable driver signature on win 10.
2.install dts studio sound before realtek.incl your hardware  id in realtek hdxrt4.inf or hdxrt.inf &  after putting patched  rltkapo64.dll (replacing)in realtek installation folder,click install anyway when asked during install of realtek.
3.install sbx 720 and run kgn files to activate it.
4.install dht software.


----------



## spyshagg (Mar 23, 2018)

jordon.dias said:


> 1.you can download sound blaster x720+modded realtek driver v.6.0.1.8366 (incl dolby HT4,DTS,DOLBY AUDIO ) by alanfox2000. go here
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/post-3802789
> USE UNLOCKED rltkapo64.dll,rltkapo.dll (6.0.1.8004) or earlier to get dts ,ddl on realtek control panel .u can unlock by using the patch(run as admin) on page 37 or 47 which works upto realtek v 6.0.1.8059 or so ,not later ones.
> 
> ...



Thanks man! I will try it!


----------



## Pete12 (Mar 23, 2018)

Today on 6.0.1.8403 with unlocked DTS and Dolby , on ASUS Z97-K .
Works awsome..........


----------



## Aristides (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Pete12, does this Realtek WQHL + Dolby Drivers enables 5.1 surround sound? do i need to install them and what else? i need to modify Registry to DisableProtectedAudioDG=1 for it to enable 5.1 channels or no need?


----------



## Pete12 (Mar 25, 2018)

I needed the unlocked rltkapo-files in sys32 and SYSWOW64 for having the dolby-tab displayed.
And , indeed , 5.1 and 7.1 working .............
I like this driver its pure latest and first one of the 84-serie.


----------



## Aristides (Mar 25, 2018)

Pete12, where can i get this unlocked files?, i mean the latest ones. I have tried some rltkapo and rltk64apo files and indeed they enable Dolby in sound properties therefore 5.1 surround, but the Dolby Home Theater tab won't work, sound stays the same with this enabled or disabled, also this files aren't official so i must disable driver signature force in windows 10, are there any official ones?



Aristides said:


> Pete12, where can i get this unlocked files?, i mean the latest ones. I have tried some rltkapo and rltk64apo files and indeed they enable Dolby in sound properties therefore 5.1 surround, but the Dolby Home Theater tab won't work, sound stays the same with this enabled or disabled, also this files aren't official so i must disable driver signature force in windows 10, are there any official ones?



I thought this WHQL + Dolby drivers enables 5.1 surround by default, because there are WHQL and WHQL + Dolby (both enables surround with movies that support 5.1 channels but games with 5.1 wont work)

What's the difference betweeen Realtek WHQL drivers only and Realtek WHQL + Dolby drivers?


----------



## Pete12 (Mar 25, 2018)

Look here ,mate !
1 http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=51917808014884967332 
2 http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=75081949036771767035

Now you have two working files , replace the originals by these ones , safe these files , you may need them again by next updates !!!


----------



## Aristides (Mar 25, 2018)

Pete12, thanks mate! 
i will keep them
Do you know why are WHQL only and WHQL + Dolby? 
I have installed both versions and with either the patched files works



Pete12 said:


> Look here ,mate !
> 1 http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=51917808014884967332
> 2 http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=75081949036771767035
> 
> Now you have two working files , replace the originals by these ones , safe these files , you may need them again by next updates !!!





Pete12 said:


> Look here ,mate !
> 1 http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=51917808014884967332
> 2 http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=75081949036771767035
> 
> Now you have two working files , replace the originals by these ones , safe these files , you may need them again by next updates !!!



Did not work! 
Upps. seems those files are for x86 and i am on Windows 10 x64


----------



## Pete12 (Mar 25, 2018)

NO !! They do work on my Win x64 !
Put the 64dll-file ( replace !) in system 32 , the other one in the SYSWOW !


----------



## jordon.dias (Mar 27, 2018)

sharing a beautiful background image for sbx 720 for all mates.looks pretty good ...see urself ........as the default background of sbx panel is not that eye candy.
replace original in
note: no need to resize.use as its provided
program files(x86)-creative-sound blaster connect2-product-sbx 720-background .

 download...........


----------



## SoundsLucid (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi
I think ive read the whole thread the last few days now and tried a few things and got DDL working, - it was popping and clicking a lot so I thought i would try another  driver which didnt work and ive now forgottown how i got the original to work.
So i have ALC 1220 Windows 10 as of Today (1709) 16299.15

I reinstalled windows just now and installed  *Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8308_DTSi_DDL_WHQL (25/11/17)*  from http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/436463907
Driver signature disabled and Reg Key Protected audio done
  Good things are Realtek Control panel is there
  DTS can be enabled on Analog Jack/Headphones if i set speaker to 7.2 and Surround Mode

I use other 7.1 Headphones throgh SPDIF/Optical.
  DTS\DDL is available, but when i select either of them I hear 2 different buzzing noises for DTS and DDL.

Any Solution here?

Also AlanFox post  Mar 18, 2018
  I cant select DDL\DTS in sound control panel, i click OK, close the panel and when i go back in its back to 2 channel.

So i need DDL for games to recognise this and apply the sound profiling (Lucid Sound LS40 Headset with optical bridge)
I've tried about 20 different mods and am exhausted with Realtek now, if i cant get it to work today, ill probably just by a Creative 7.1 or something and forego anymore hours wasted\ headache.
Or i might even just stick with stereo {haha)

any help appreciated i 
motherboard - https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-SLI-PLUS.html


----------



## blackcunicorn (Apr 4, 2018)

@HiHawk @Alan Finote

i try to download the driver from #1,991 and #2,684 ,then overwrite the RltkAPO64.dll, DDL can be work on optical,
but when i restart the computer, the volume will auto increase to 100%,
although i change the volume already.
Normally, the setting can be save after restart,
Does anyone know what is the problem here?


----------



## Arkaign (Apr 4, 2018)

Pierss said:


> Hi! I also have the Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 - I have 6.0.1.8295 installed (from Gigabyte) - I ran the patcher on the the drivers in the installation folder as outlined (here) . [I'm running Windows 10 Home with latest updates]
> 
> As far as I can tell DTS is working (my amp picks it up) over SPDIF - and the Soundblaster Connect 2 software is working correctly.
> 
> ...



Hi! I have what I think might be a similar situation, I'm so happy I found this thread with all of this great info and fantastic contributors! I am not an expert AT_ALL with PC audio stuff. But I find myself hoping to get some help with a similar setup : 

I have a Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5, with what seems to be the same audio stuff as the Gaming 7, and I'm having trouble with Optical audio out to my receiver. HDMI isn't an option for me, and using Optical only seems to result in stereo (to an Onkyo TX-NR1008 surround receiver). I wanted to use HDMI, but the HDMI controller on this receiver is a bit flaky, so I don't always get audio from it. 

What should I do to get this going?


----------



## SoundsLucid (Apr 4, 2018)

FIXED!! the Headset comes with a Dongle.  I installed the Realtek r.280 Driver ( x64 Only - https://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/18007/  )
Patched with phyto patcher available on here, installed and restarted.
It was still buzzing. So i was about to rageQuit - but decided to un-plug the headset dongle and re=insert in same slot after 30 seconds. Now it works fine. Headset can pickup the dolby stuf as it says (gaming Surround when switching through the EQ mondes on it, LucisSound LS40 ) Hoooray

Now im a stop fucking around with drivers and thank my lucky stars i got it working again. Also no crackling or popping audio as yet. Fingers Crossed
Thanks to all in the thread for making this possible.    <- Me vs Realtek.


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello everybody,
I have a question: What is it for Creative Connection Service? That program it comes Creative Sound Blaster X720.
Install or not?
Thank you.


----------



## mrcnksf (May 10, 2018)

What about spring/april update version 1803 ? is it working ?


----------



## dcrypt (May 12, 2018)

Any information about how to patch the new driver file structure? Rltkapo64.dll is now RltkapoU64.dll and pihto's patcher doesn't work with it.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 13, 2018)

pihto's patcher still work on 8432 generic HDA Driver under Win10 version 1803 build 17134.48
8432 generic HDA Driver
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=3438&lang=fr
Patched RltkAPO.dll/RltkAPO64.dll 11.0.6000.618 for 8432
http://www.mediafire.com/file/z7cxfprp1vdvx0d/Patched RltkAPO 11.0.6000.618 for 8432.rar
Copy and replace the C:\Windows\System32 after driver installed
[Rename original RltkAPO.dll/RltkAPO64.dll to RltkAPO.dll.bak and copy the patched file, reboot]

There are a tool which can edit RTKHDAUD.DAT (AudioDevice_sky.rar), which can edit driver policy (DTS, SRS, Dolby etc stuff)
Link


----------



## dcrypt (May 13, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> There are a tool which can edit RTKHDAUD.DAT (AudioDevice_sky.rar), which can edit driver policy (DTS, SRS, Dolby etc stuff)
> Link



Seems to be a powerful tool to me, is there a manual? Some basic instructions to edit DTS driver policy?


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 13, 2018)

dcrypt said:


> Seems to be a powerful tool to me, is there a manual? Some basic instructions to edit DTS driver policy?


Internal tool used by Realtek staff. Only they know what it does. You can try to play this tool with your realtek chip


----------



## lay72 (May 16, 2018)

ok..i try here..hope for a reply....so..hi to all, excuse for my bad english...I'm Italian...so...a few days ago I bought the turtle beach 800 7.1 headphones, which are also compatible with the PC. My specs are: win7 64, mobo asus p6t deluxe v2. I connected the headphones to the Pc via usb cable and optical cable for DTS audio. So...the problem is that I can not activate 7.1 surround and I can only use headphones in stereo mode. I have read some pages of your topic concerning the 5.1 and 7.1 surround and for what I know, my motherboard supports the soundmax drivers, not the realtek .... there is a solution? please help me ...


----------



## Abbadonio (May 17, 2018)

I had problems with the audio when I installed the update of April of Windows 10 (I did not have audio), I did everything, until I installed the latest audio drivers that are available for my ASUS motherboard (Version 6.01.7848 2016/08/04) and now without patching anything I have the DTS Interactive by spdif.

Motherboard m5a97 evo r2.0 
Audio Realtek® ALC892

Excuse me if it is not well understood, I had to use Google translator


----------



## Màthair (May 20, 2018)

Who have the last actualized driver mod to share people?. Anyone can share the link w/ me please?.


----------



## alanfox2000 (May 25, 2018)

Realtek HDA Generic driver 6.0.1.8447 WHQL (x32/x64)
http://download1987.mediafire.com/0...F00_PG466_Win10_RS1_RS2_RS3_RS4_Win7_WHQL.zip

Patched RltkAPO 11.0.6000.621 for 8447 - DTSi & DDL Format Unlock
http://www.mediafire.com/file/xknuh6nis4dhg24/Patched_RltkAPO_11.0.6000.621_for_8447.rar/file


----------



## Màthair (May 25, 2018)

ZENks my friend @alanfox2000 !, Nice........


----------



## lay72 (May 25, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Realtek HDA Generic driver 6.0.1.8447 WHQL (x32/x64)
> http://download1987.mediafire.com/0...F00_PG466_Win10_RS1_RS2_RS3_RS4_Win7_WHQL.zip
> 
> Patched RltkAPO 11.0.6000.621 for 8447 - DTSi & DDL Format Unlock
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/xknuh6nis4dhg24/Patched_RltkAPO_11.0.6000.621_for_8447.rar/file


this generic driver works for asus p6t deluxe v2 too?


----------



## Soo Ho Kim (May 26, 2018)

alanfox2000 said: 
            Realtek HDA Generic driver 6.0.1.8447 WHQL (x32/x64)
http://download1987.mediafire.com/0...F00_PG466_Win10_RS1_RS2_RS3_RS4_Win7_WHQL.zip

Patched RltkAPO 11.0.6000.621 for 8447 - DTSi & DDL Format Unlock
http://www.mediafire.com/file/xknuh6nis4dhg24/Patched_RltkAPO_11.0.6000.621_for_8447.rar/file



I am using ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO mother board, and tried this driver, and DDL format worked, but no DTS worked.
I think this patch does not work for ASUS board.

Anyway thanks a lot. I am here quite new.


----------



## catcher40 (May 26, 2018)

Hi, i just brought the Rog Strix X370-F Gaming motherboard and it has the realtek A1220A onboard, i tried to connect it to my onkyo surround sound system via optical and all i'm getting is 2.0 stereo, i've read through alot of this thread and i am extremely confused as to how i go about enabling 5.1 for optical.

I wondered if some kind soul could go into detail on how to do this with links to any driver/apps i would need and how i would use them, even though i'm not a beginner where computers are concerned i've never had to mod drivers or install unsigned ones. i'm using windows 10 pro x64 version 1803 (build 17134.48) if that helps. i know i'm asking alot but 2.0 stereo is driving me crazy and i want to be able to play my games/blu-rays through my system in all there audio glory.

Thanks.


----------



## TrancëJay (May 27, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Realtek HDA Generic driver 6.0.1.8447 WHQL (x32/x64)
> http://download1987.mediafire.com/0...F00_PG466_Win10_RS1_RS2_RS3_RS4_Win7_WHQL.zip
> 
> Patched RltkAPO 11.0.6000.621 for 8447 - DTSi & DDL Format Unlock
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/xknuh6nis4dhg24/Patched_RltkAPO_11.0.6000.621_for_8447.rar/file



I cannot get this tab:






with the new drivers. This tab only shows with 8059 or older. How to fix this?


----------



## Keleanor (May 30, 2018)

Hi! When i choose Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive in Realtek HD control center, i get signal on my receiver that DTS or Dolby Digital is activated, but i get only 2.0 stereo signal! I have tested 5.1 pcm sound file, DTS and AC3 5.1 mkv files and it still only 2 front speakers work! Help me please to make it 5.1!


----------



## Laurijan (May 30, 2018)

Hi! Can this mod ruin the onboard sound? I installed the mod on my old z77 mobo and found out that it had defect analog onboard sound (spdif still worked) short before i updated to a z370 mobo . Now i miss the mod on my new mobo but am unsure if it can ruin the mobo.


----------



## OMER (May 30, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Realtek HDA Generic driver 6.0.1.8447 WHQL (x32/x64)
> http://download1987.mediafire.com/0...F00_PG466_Win10_RS1_RS2_RS3_RS4_Win7_WHQL.zip
> 
> Patched RltkAPO 11.0.6000.621 for 8447 - DTSi & DDL Format Unlock
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/xknuh6nis4dhg24/Patched_RltkAPO_11.0.6000.621_for_8447.rar/file



I installed sound blaster x720 generated kga files, app works but there is no voice panel with morph settings, before generating kga files voice panel is visible, is there anyway to get voice panel in sbx720 app, kga files seems to unlock only sound panel, Genkga4 kga files does not activates any creative's audio engines, Genkga3 activates sound panel, but unable to activate voice panel


----------



## Màthair (May 30, 2018)

Use windows 10 @OMER ?, me too, happened this; on the same way. But curious, in windows 7 not, is activated and functional. Before, the last time i installed 720 on win 10, yes........ The voice option was activated and completely functional, but i had to format and install windows 10 again, and the voice option in the console no longer appeared. Maybe u should go testing the kga files, that is; use the kga that activates the 720 (you can see it in the images that appear on this page uploaded by "erpguy53"), and then you see playing with the kga files. That is, adding another kga to the Softwarelock folder, and closing and opening the 720 console to see the voice option active or not. Here`s the page where erpguy posted the images and text about the kga`s and the consoles it activates. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/making-audio-enhancers-working-on-windows.244309/page-4


----------



## OMER (May 31, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Use windows 10 @OMER ?, me too, happened this; on the same way. But curious, in windows 7 not, is activated and functional. Before, the last time i installed 720 on win 10, yes........ The voice option was activated and completely functional, but i had to format and install windows 10 again, and the voice option in the console no longer appeared. Maybe u should go testing the kga files, that is; use the kga that activates the 720 (you can see it in the images that appear on this page uploaded by "erpguy53"), and then you see playing with the kga files. That is, adding another kga to the Softwarelock folder, and closing and opening the 720 console to see the voice option active or not. Here`s the page where erpguy posted the images and text about the kga`s and the consoles it activates. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/making-audio-enhancers-working-on-windows.244309/page-4


===========================================

I tried every single kga file one by one,  copied to softwarelock folder, these single files unlocked sbx360 or sbx720 with sound panel, neither two of the sbx's unlocked voice panel, you mentioned you have once voice panel unlocked previously, try once again all kga files randomly, if voice panel activates share those kga files, one more thing what's the use of new Genkga4 files,i  tried but these file does not activates none of the sound blaster's versions, can you try new Genkga4 files,  don't forget to share those voice panel activated kga files with me


----------



## Laurijan (May 31, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> Hi! Can this mod ruin the onboard sound? I installed the mod on my old z77 mobo and found out that it had defect analog onboard sound (spdif still worked) short before i updated to a z370 mobo . Now i miss the mod on my new mobo but am unsure if it can ruin the mobo.



Bump for question


----------



## Màthair (May 31, 2018)

OMER said:


> ===========================================
> 
> I tried every single kga file one by one,  copied to softwarelock folder, these single files unlocked sbx360 or sbx720 with sound panel, neither two of the sbx's unlocked voice panel, you mentioned you have once voice panel unlocked previously, try once again all kga files randomly, if voice panel activates share those kga files, one more thing what's the use of new Genkga4 files,i  tried but these file does not activates none of the sound blaster's versions, can you try new Genkga4 files,  don't forget to share those voice panel activated kga files with me




Genkga4, I created it; I made the compilation of the 35 kga files generated by the executable Genkga3.exe, and added another kga file and two .dat files so that when installed it will create the softwarelock folder with all the files inside. I Try again, i`ll test all the kga files one by one and if is possible activate it w/ any of the .dat files. Not, don`t forget u friend. Soon I will publish the results.


----------



## OMER (May 31, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Genkga4, I created it; I made the compilation of the 35 kga files generated by the executable Genkga3.exe, and added another kga file and two .dat files so that when installed it will create the softwarelock folder with all the files inside. I Try again, i`ll test all the kga files one by one and if is possible activate it w/ any of the .dat files. Not, don`t forget u friend. Soon I will publish the results.



That's so nice of you, This forum needs people like you who are always ready to help
I thought Genkga4 activates Sound Blaster Cinema 5, i was wrong, SBC5  totally needs some new type of activation files which are exclusive to licensed SBC5 onboard audio chip & capacitors which i saw on SBC5 supported mainboards from their official website, manufacturers like asrock, gigabtye etc, i tried SBC5 configured audio drivers from asrock, gigabtye etc, it did not work, i think even if we get those new type kga files for sbc5 activation & active it, but still we may not hear any audio difference because it is supported by sbc5 audio chip & capacitors, what do you think



Laurijan said:


> Bump for question



Not ruins particularly, but interferes with onboard audio which results in decreased & distorted audio quality means not so crystal clear sound, but you can still use it, it's not that bad, i used it personally it's good, these type of audio engines are compatible & supported by it's own audio chip which delivers sound as expected, if we install this audio engines on other audio chips obviously we don't get best out of it because of it's incompatibility


----------



## Màthair (Jun 1, 2018)

OMER said:


> That's so nice of you, This forum needs people like you who are always ready to help
> I thought Genkga4 activates Sound Blaster Cinema 5, i was wrong, SBC5 totally needs some new type of activation files which are exclusive to licensed SBC5 onboard audio chip & capacitors which i saw on SBC5 supported mainboards from their official website, manufacturers like asrock, gigabtye etc, i tried SBC5 configured audio drivers from asrock, gigabtye etc, it did not work, i think even if we get those new type kga files for sbc5 activation & active it, but still we may not hear any audio difference because it is supported by sbc5 audio chip & capacitors, what do you think




Maybe, coould be posssible, but we'll see if that's the case.


----------



## k972 (Jun 1, 2018)

Impossible to install any driver,windows allways comeback with pilote version 10.0.17134.1.
Did anyone find a solution to this?


----------



## catcher40 (Jun 1, 2018)

catcher40 said:


> Hi, i just brought the Rog Strix X370-F Gaming motherboard and it has the realtek A1220A onboard, i tried to connect it to my onkyo surround sound system via optical and all i'm getting is 2.0 stereo, i've read through alot of this thread and i am extremely confused as to how i go about enabling 5.1 for optical.
> 
> I wondered if some kind soul could go into detail on how to do this with links to any driver/apps i would need and how i would use them, even though i'm not a beginner where computers are concerned i've never had to mod drivers or install unsigned ones. i'm using windows 10 pro x64 version 1803 (build 17134.48) if that helps. i know i'm asking alot but 2.0 stereo is driving me crazy and i want to be able to play my games/blu-rays through my system in all there audio glory.
> 
> Thanks.



I was hoping someone could have helped me out but as nobody answered my request i guess you must be all to busy, thanks anyway.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> Bump for question


It can meke it explode , if it doesn't happen immediately after restart..you good !


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 2, 2018)

dvojinov said:


> It can meke it explode , if it doesn't happen immediately after restart..you good !



No really i wonder if it can make soundcards defect because i wonder why it died on my old mobo


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 2, 2018)

catcher40 said:


> I was hoping someone could have helped me out but as nobody answered my request i guess you must be all to busy, thanks anyway.



native DOLBY and DTS will be supported however if you want upmix from Stereo or 2CH audio you need to find a way to enable "DTS Interactive" or "Dolby Digital Live"  If you have selected either one of them as your Encoder then every native DOLBY and DTS signal automatically will be PASS THROUGH however every 2ch audio format will be played as 5.1



Laurijan said:


> No really i wonder if it can make soundcards defect because i wonder why it died on my old mobo


It cant , if something was wrong with the mobo it wasn't related to any driver modification , however bad modifications may influence audio output and render some outputs useless and you will think the mobo is broken or audio part of it , sometimes even uninstall wont work and you will have to roll back windows or do complete clean W10 instillation and everything will be back to normal.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 2, 2018)

dvojinov said:


> It cant , if something was wrong with the mobo it wasn't related to any driver modification , however bad modifications may influence audio output and render some outputs useless and you will think the mobo is broken or audio part of it , sometimes even uninstall wont work and you will have to roll back windows or do complete clean W10 instillation and everything will be back to normal.



Ok might have not been the mod then that broke the analog onboard audio. It was really defect since even after new windows install und even ubuntu live cd the sound was cracking only


----------



## catcher40 (Jun 3, 2018)

Thing is i dont know what drivers or modded files i need to install for my x370-f MB with the A1220A i've read through a lot of these forums but i'm just confused as to which i install.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 3, 2018)

catcher40 said:


> Thing is i dont know what drivers or modded files i need to install for my x370-f MB with the A1220A i've read through a lot of these forums but i'm just confused as to which i install.



I was confused too but then i found a file that worked for me. https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-0-1-8295-5-1-DTS-win-10-Fall-Creators-Update

This file you dont need to enable unsigned drivers or anything registery related or stuff like that


----------



## catcher40 (Jun 3, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> I was confused too but then i found a file that worked for me. https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-0-1-8295-5-1-DTS-win-10-Fall-Creators-Update
> 
> This file you dont need to enable unsigned drivers or anything registery related or stuff like that



Thank you, i will try this and let you know if it works for me.


----------



## dvojinov (Jun 3, 2018)

I posted the same link quite some time ago but no one seems to care about. However thats one of the best mods outhere and fairly updated.


----------



## OMER (Jun 4, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Maybe, coould be posssible, but we'll see if that's the case.



I'am sharing Sound blaster connect 5 drivers from thunderrobot website, give it a try, i don't have windows 10 for now, see what you can do, download link is below

http://www.mediafire.com/file/dmi3f7av94xkxm4/Sound Blaster Cinema 5.zip


----------



## catcher40 (Jun 4, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> I was confused too but then i found a file that worked for me. https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-0-1-8295-5-1-DTS-win-10-Fall-Creators-Update
> 
> This file you dont need to enable unsigned drivers or anything registery related or stuff like that



Worked perfect thank you, i get glorious 5.1 through my optical now and stereo is sent to my 5.1 as well which is fine by me.


----------



## Màthair (Jun 6, 2018)

2 @OMER , and all the people interested in OEM Drivers "MADE" for all the Motherboard Brands. 

Link here:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6bfizbp30daufys/8458_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_X64_WHQL.zip

Write me to my e-mail please.


----------



## OMER (Jun 6, 2018)

Màthair said:


> 2 @OMER , and all the people interested in OEM Drivers "MADE" for all the Motherboard Brands.
> 
> Link here:
> 
> ...



i appreciate your work


----------



## Heisen-Burg (Jun 15, 2018)

I installed x.8459  with the dll patched, there is "Dolby Digital Live" selected but when something is played on "digital output", there is a little crackling sound  like a "tick" before the sound.
The digital cable is connected to turtle beach stealth 700.
I have already tried to change usb port , check optical cable but there is still the crackling sound.... what can i do?


----------



## Màthair (Jun 17, 2018)

I need a help people. i need to know how to fix this:

HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO8%,,%GUID_ANDREA_APO_% ; (This is for Capture) . How to FIX the END PART!.
HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO8%,,%GUID_ANDREA_APO_EFX% (This is for Render)

Thanx in advance!.


----------



## OMER (Jun 17, 2018)

Màthair said:


> I need a help people. i need to know how to fix this:
> 
> HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_SFX_APO8%,,%GUID_ANDREA_APO_% ; (This is for Capture) . How to FIX the END PART!.
> HKR,"FX\\0",%PKEY_MFX_APO8%,,%GUID_ANDREA_APO_EFX% (This is for Render)
> ...



My friend it seems no one in forum cares, u have seen my posts, i asked for help, they just don't care, if they upload their audio enhancers they should make it error free, so that no one can ask for help, that's what they want, no one to ask doubts, just solve errors on their own as if we ourself created those audio enhancers, i asked a solution for DTS X UWP App & Dolby atmos gaming & dolby custom profile preset option disabled, u can see i did not get any reply for my posts, those are important issues for audio experts, but they just don't care to help


----------



## Màthair (Jun 17, 2018)

Well @OMER , exists people w/ positive attitude and gud vibes; and other yes don't care. Even so, let's see when the weekend ends; If someone lends a cable / help that is not virtual, for empathy and animosity for our fellow men and bros.  We will see if patience is a virtue or just a smoke for some. A huge my dear brother!.


----------



## OMER (Jun 17, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Well @OMER , exists people w/ positive attitude and gud vibes; and other yes don't care. Even so, let's see when the weekend ends; If someone lends a cable / help that is not virtual, for empathy and animosity for our fellow men and bros.  We will see if patience is a virtue or just a smoke for some. A huge my dear brother!.



Well said, What about SBC5?


----------



## Màthair (Jun 17, 2018)

OMER said:


> Well said, What about SBC5?



Good (and great) that question, I hope that someone (a being of good intentions and purposes) will deign one day to donate their .kga file (if it exists, of course) so that others less fortunate can enjoy the SBC5. That is my answer, my dear and dear friend @OMER . Meanwhile, wait and hope 4 all.


----------



## OMER (Jun 17, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Good (and great) that question, I hope that someone (a being of good intentions and purposes) will deign one day to donate their .kga file (if it exists, of course) so that others less fortunate can enjoy the SBC5. That is my answer, my dear and dear friend @OMER . Meanwhile, wait and hope 4 all.




Hope is what that drives us further, never lose hope

You seems to be pretty knowledgeable in Audio Enhancers, this is simple task for people like you, can u  create specific Registry file for Dolby Atmos for Gaming,
it's because Dolby Atmos for gaming is better than other Dolby UWP Apps & it has colour changing options & better sound compare to other Dolbies

can u create specific Registry file for Dolby Atmos for Gaming


----------



## Màthair (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanx for your words, but i don`t know how to do it, and i think is a task for the person who created the specific software made for the Tech PowerUp forum: He is the person that should to arrange and create the registry file 2 Dolby Atmos for Gaming. Also, if I really knew how to do it, already days ago you would have your Dolby Gaming running. Sorry,


----------



## OMER (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes u r very true, alanfox bears that responsibility, since he is not answering my questions, i asked u for help, let's hope someday it gets solved


----------



## Màthair (Jun 17, 2018)

Well, we will see that, soon i hope. @alanfox2000 is a responsible person and if he can help you, do not doubt that he will.


----------



## OMER (Jun 17, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Well, we will see that, soon i hope. @alanfox2000 is a responsible person and if he can help you, do not doubt that he will.



One last question, did u find any solution to activate Voice panel in Sound Blaster X720, i asked u earlier when we started this conversations


----------



## Màthair (Jun 17, 2018)

Exists a realtek mod driver by Alanfox. he have this on his Mediafire. Ask him please. Is the driver i use in my computer.


----------



## OMER (Jun 17, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Exists a realtek mod driver by Alanfox. he have this on his Mediafire. Ask him please. Is the driver i use in my computer.



Asking alanfox is hopeless, but still i will try


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2018)

Stop posting non-sense please! People in here volunteer their time and knowledge to help out and they have lives to live so stop blaming them if you do not get your question/s answered. I will be forced to close the thread if this continues.


----------



## OMER (Jun 18, 2018)

bogmali said:


> Stop posting non-sense please! People in here volunteer their time and knowledge to help out and they have lives to live so stop blaming them if you do not get your question/s answered. I will be forced to close the thread if this continues.



I'am not offending here, don't take it serious as previously u did, just want to know where i'am wrong
What nonsense did I posted & whom did I blamed, can u point it out so I can correct myself, again i'am not offensive at all


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> I'am not offending here, don't take it serious as previously u did, just want to know where i'am wrong
> What nonsense did I posted & whom did I blamed, can u point it out so I can correct myself, again i'am not offensive at all



I made that statement as a general one and nowhere did I mention or singled you out but since you are asking, let me see:



OMER said:


> *no one in forum cares, u have seen my posts, i asked for help, they just don't care,*



Again, don't get disappointed if you do not get the answer you seek.....nobody in here is responsible and you act like they owe it to you to get the help that you asked. Just chill dude and give some it some time.




OMER said:


> *alanfox bears that responsibility, since he is not answering my questions, *





OMER said:


> *Asking alanfox is hopeless,*



Where does it say that he is responsible? That person is helping and you call him hopeless?


----------



## OMER (Jun 18, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Exists a realtek mod driver by Alanfox. he have this on his Mediafire. Ask him please. Is the driver i use in my computer.



Did u know how to uninstall UWP .NET Frameworks like this 'Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.7_1.7.25531.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe', I tried many uninstallers, but those uninstallers doesn't show UWP .NET as installed , like IOBit uninstaller, Bulkcrap uninstaller, tried many but none of the just don't show those UWP .NET Frameworks


----------



## Màthair (Jun 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> Did u know how to uninstall UWP .NET Frameworks like this 'Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.7_1.7.25531.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe', I tried many uninstallers, but those uninstallers doesn't show UWP .NET as installed , like IOBit uninstaller, Bulkcrap uninstaller, tried many but none of the just don't show those UWP .NET Frameworks



Keep calm @OMER , is not the way to say or do things, I'm sure that if you think and works in better ways, people will pay attention and help you. But you must be more empathetic, people want respect and consideration, you can not go letting yourself be carried away by bad instincts and worse emotions.


----------



## OMER (Jun 18, 2018)

bogmali said:


> I made that statement as a general one and nowhere did I mention or singled you out but since you are asking, let me see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'am totally calm, chilled & not disappointed at all, just an excitement to fully utilise those aamazing audio engines , responsible in the sense, the person who did this amazing job of giving his precious time for all, modified top audio engines so every one can get to use those audio engines, my intent is person who modified this audio drivers, he is the one who can fix it's errors very easy, we try numerous times, results are always negative unless it's modifier helps us out


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> I'am totally calm, chilled & not disappointed at all, just an excitement to fully utilise those aamazing audio engines , responsible in the sense, the person who did this amazing job of giving his precious time for all, modified top audio engines so every one can get to use those audio engines, my intent is person who modified this audio drivers, he is the one who can fix it's errors very easy, we try numerous times, results are always negative unless it's modifier helps us out



OK let me ask you this, had @alanfox2000 saw what you posted about being hopeless and responsible-you think he would help you? Pretty sure he saw them and I'm not surprised one bit that he hasn't logged back in.


----------



## OMER (Jun 18, 2018)

Màthair said:


> Keep calm @OMER , is not the way to say or do things, I'm sure that if you think and works in better ways, people will pay attention and help you. But you must be more empathetic, people want respect and consideration, you can not go letting yourself be carried away by bad instincts and worse emotions.



I got the point, out of excitement to try different audio engines, what person can do if his questions are ignored, I'am not blaming any one, or not forcing, I hope u understand, this excitement of audio engines that's just pushes me to post in that way, next time I will keep that in mind, 

what about question I just asked u few moments ago, no force at all, just asking for help



bogmali said:


> OK let me ask you this, had @alanfox2000 saw what you posted about being hopeless and responsible-you think he would help you? Pretty sure he saw them and I'm not surprised one bit that he hasn't logged back in.



No absolutely he will not help, i'am sure he will login soon, next time no hurting comments, just posted out of excitement, It will not be repeated gain, hope everyone understands


----------



## knightvision (Jun 19, 2018)

Màthair said:


> 2 @OMER , and all the people interested in OEM Drivers "MADE" for all the Motherboard Brands.
> 
> Link here:
> 
> ...



I see different folders...must i install the exe in the 8458 folder? or the realtek folder ?
Whats different compared with the older realtek files with the alternative method ?    (i have realtek codec and gigabyte mtb)
How does this one work...i have only done the older realtek winzip with active A1 methods.


----------



## Màthair (Jun 19, 2018)

knightvision said:


> I see different folders...must i install the exe in the 8458 folder? or the realtek folder ?
> Whats different compared with the older realtek files with the alternative method ?    (i have realtek codec and gigabyte mtb)
> How does this one work...i have only done the older realtek winzip with active A1 methods.




Exists a program called "DriverStore.Explorer", last version i`ve found is .v0.9.10. In the page of Alanfox is a little tutorial, about how to use it @knightvision .


----------



## OMER (Jun 25, 2018)

_*SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5*_
_*===================*_

For Beginners

I'am sharing drivers mediafire link, install as instructed, link is below

http://www.mediafire.com/file/k6tbs..._Cinema_5_%28Windows_10_or_Higher%29.zip/file

Here is how SBC5 looks after activation, see attached image below


----------



## OMER (Jun 27, 2018)

*SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 (Updated)
=========================*
_*Drivers file Link Updated*_

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tbxdqlofgv7humn/Sound+Blaster+Cinema+5+(Updated).zip



OMER said:


> *SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 (Updated)
> =========================*
> _*Drivers file Link Updated*_
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/tbxdqlofgv7humn/Sound+Blaster+Cinema+5+(Updated).zip


*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
_*Sound Blaster Cinema 5 - Temporary tips of reduce high cpu usage by SBC5 *_
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Temporary hack to minimize high CPU utilization by 'Creative.UWPRPCService.exe'*
_*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*_

_I think reason behind 'UWPRPCService ' high usage of CPU is because of it's high quality audio output with amazing crystal clear surrounding sound _

_Don't need to abandon SBC5, neither u need to use additional audio enhancer on top it, SBC5 is more than enough_

_No need to worry about this issue, just follow this simple steps, & enjoy using SBC5_

_UWP Service utilizes 25% of CPU, use sbc5 when required, see instructions below_

_Search for 'Services' from search box on Desktop, Open services, Right click on 'UWP RPC Service'_

_Select 'Properties', set Startup type to - Manual, apply & ok_

_When you want to use SBC5, Open Task Manager, go to services, right click on 'UWPService', click on 'Start'_

_To stop, right click on UWPService, click on 'Stop'_


----------



## Mastereluno (Jul 4, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone for the great job


----------



## night_mare007 (Jul 8, 2018)

OMER said:


> *SOUND BLASTER CINEMA 5 (Updated)
> =========================*
> _*Drivers file Link Updated*_
> 
> ...



I installed it on my win 10 1803, after I made clean install of windows.
for some unknown reason I got SB720 and NOT SBC5.... ( and believe me - I installed YOUR files from that source I quote above ).
the UWP app is exactly the same as desktop standalone app ( of SB720 ) - no visual or features is neither changed or added.

Also - the issue of SB720 allowing me only STEREO speaker under 'settings' when in fact I use digital SPDIF ( as either DTi or DDL ) for my 5.1 system.
i.e I can NOT choose 5.1 speaker configuration under 'settings' - only STEREO is available.

P.S- I have ALC668 on Asus G751JT.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 10, 2018)

Someone in the Notebookreview forums created some recent modded Realtek audio drivers for Win7/Win10 that have Dolby DL + DTS + SBX720 for those using Sager / Clevo laptop PCs {download link}

lucky them


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi Guys! Coming Soon, audio drivers signed by me......................


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi,

Quite quiet this topic lately. 

Since UAD was released, I couldn't find a  UAD driver patch/method (like Pihto's) for those non-DDL/DTSi enabled boards. Does anybody know how is it accomplished with UAD drivers?

BR


----------



## OMER (Aug 16, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Hi Guys! Coming Soon, audio drivers signed by me......................



What's the difference between other oem signed drivers & drivers signed by you


----------



## itachimendes (Aug 17, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Hi Guys! Coming Soon, audio drivers signed by me......................



Can't wait to test 



dcrypt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quite quiet this topic lately.
> 
> ...






Win10 Pro Insider x64 v1803 - 18204.1001


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 17, 2018)

OMER said:


> What's the difference between other oem signed drivers & drivers signed by you


This is useful when making a driver modification. Any added character results in a corrupted OEM digital signature. This digital signature through a certificate of my authorship has the purpose of revalidating this digital signature through the security catalog of the driver package, no longer having to enable Test Mode or disable Driver Signature Enforcement.


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 17, 2018)

itachimendes said:


> Can't wait to test
> 
> 
> 
> Win10 Pro Insider x64 v1803 - 18204.1001



Thanks for the evidence, @itachimendes, but only that without any link/reference for downloading doesn't help much. I have been patching myself since several months ago, but the new driver pack is different and I haven't found so far any way to do it.

Anyway, I don't think that version 8254 is UAD.


----------



## OMER (Aug 17, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> This is useful when making a driver modification. Any added character results in a corrupted OEM digital signature. This digital signature through a certificate of my authorship has the purpose of revalidating this digital signature through the security catalog of the driver package, no longer having to enable Test Mode or disable Driver Signature Enforcement.



Can you sign latest dolby uwp drivers which i have, every time disabling DSE is frustrating


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 17, 2018)

I don't think you need to sign the rtkapo64.dll to get DTSi & DLL unlock.

Realtek HDA driver cannot be through device manger if you put the patched Rtkapo64.dll file in the Realtek HDA inf installation folder.
Just place the patched file into system32 after you install the driver through device manger. And set *DisableProtectedAudioDG registry key to 1 *in order to use unsigned sAPOs (According to https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/audio/troubleshooting-sapo-load-failures)

You need to wait him to upload the signed driver every time the Realtek HDA driver. Also, Realtek HDA driver often update.

Pihto's patch don't work on RltkAPOU64.dll
The new file APO DLL RltkAPOU64.dll for UAD can be download at:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...by-digital-live-dts-interactive.228612/page-7

Here is some source code of RtkApoApi.dll which is to use Dolby Control Center, and you can find the files DDLivePage.h, DDLivePage.cpp
https://drop.me/M310DW


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 17, 2018)

OMER said:


> Can you sign latest dolby uwp drivers which i have, every time disabling DSE is frustrating


Yes I can. I just need the link with the driver.


----------



## OMER (Aug 17, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Yes I can. I just need the link with the driver.



I' uploaded dolby uwp drivers on mediafire, I have many more other audio enhancer drivers, if only you don't mind can you sign all my unsigned drivers, only if you are willing, no force at all....

Both drivers look same but they are different, sign them & put them in their corresponding folder

http://www.mediafire.com/file/vr3ee7cc3d8j3bg/Dolby_Gaming_UWP_Drivers.rar/file

http://www.mediafire.com/file/lb75jxp5rd278zo/Dolby_Atmos_UWP_Drivers.rar/file


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 17, 2018)

OMER said:


> I' uploaded dolby uwp drivers on mediafire, I have many more other audio enhancer drivers, if only you don't mind can you sign all my unsigned drivers, only if you are willing, no force at all....
> 
> Both drivers look same but they are different, sign them & put them in their corresponding folder
> 
> ...


Ready buddy. Packages signed.
Go first to the Certificate folder and run the CMD to add the certificates before installing the driver.
Link: https://www104.zippyshare.com/v/iEMDV2LJ/file.html


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 17, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I don't think you need to sign the rtkapo64.dll to get DTSi & DLL unlock.
> 
> Realtek HDA driver cannot be through device manger if you put the patched Rtkapo64.dll file in the Realtek HDA inf installation folder.
> Just place the patched file into system32 after you install the driver through device manger. And set *DisableProtectedAudioDG registry key to 1 *in order to use unsigned sAPOs (According to https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/audio/troubleshooting-sapo-load-failures)
> ...



Mmm... I will give it a try. Which driver package does RealtekAPO_640.rar come from?



alanfox2000 said:


> Pihto's patch don't work on RltkAPOU64.dll
> The new file APO DLL RltkAPOU64.dll for UAD can be download at:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...by-digital-live-dts-interactive.228612/page-7



Do you mean that APO DLL RltkAPOU64.dll for UAD also unlocks DDL/DTSi?

BR


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 17, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Ready buddy. Packages signed.
> Go first to the Certificate folder and run the CMD to add the certificates before installing the driver.
> Link: https://www104.zippyshare.com/v/iEMDV2LJ/file.html



zippyshare is impossible to use with its malware and advertisements.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 17, 2018)

Jgr9 said:


> zippyshare is impossible to use with its malware and advertisements.


@Jgr9 @OMER New Link: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2bqwHsDFNt-_WB7xY3
Go first to the Certificate folder and run the CMD to add the certificates before installing the driver.


----------



## OMER (Aug 17, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> @Jgr9 @OMER New Link: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2bqwHsDFNt-_WB7xY3
> Go first to the Certificate folder and run the CMD to add the certificates before installing the driver.






Alan Finote said:


> @Jgr9 @OMER New Link: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Avmj2CMC-f2bqwHsDFNt-_WB7xY3
> Go first to the Certificate folder and run the CMD to add the certificates before installing the driver.



I want to know if dolby releases updates of dolby uwp drivers then those drivers will be unsigned, so only installing certificate is enough or all drivers should be signed again


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 17, 2018)

The CMD wouldn't work for me, even running as Administrator.  It took me a while, but I had to go to my certificates and import it into both cert locations/folders? (installing the cert didn't work either but they're in there now... I guess).

I'm a noob at installing drivers without an installer, but I went to install an inf and I'm just getting "A service installation in this INF is invalid".

Also, I'm aware that you probably need to right-click "Unblock" files from a different computer, but I get assertion failures on some of them.  I guess I have to un-read-only those first or something. ?

Still haven't gotten this working yet.

Finote, what is the extent of what this is supposed to give you for Realtek outputs?  I'm seeing DTS stuff in there (along with Atmos for Headphones and Stereo), but whenever I select DTS, Windows tries to take me to the Dolby Access app.  Actually, what I'm thinking I'm seeing are things added in the Windows 10 Insider build for this Fall's update, rather than things from your driver files.  Can you maybe give screenshots of what you're supposed to get in your drivers and where you're supposed to set them?

I'm also only seeing side speaker 5.1 and not a rear speaker option (another possible Windows bug, idk).

And you seem to still be missing DTS Default Format for SPDIF Optical output.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 17, 2018)

@Jgr9 @OMER 
Ready...
Links:
Dolby Driver for ALL Chips
Dolby Driver for REALTEK Chips


----------



## OMER (Aug 17, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> @Jgr9 @OMER
> Ready...
> Links:
> Dolby Driver for ALL Chips
> Dolby Driver for REALTEK Chips



What these two app actually does, can u explain


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 17, 2018)

Ok, but what features or access (specifically) are supposed to be in there that aren't in there normally?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 17, 2018)

OMER said:


> What these two app actually does, can u explain


The first installs the Dolby driver for ALL audio devices on the system, and the second installs the same suite, but only for REALTEK audio chips.

ALL CHIPS: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01
REALTEK CHIPS: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC


----------



## OMER (Aug 17, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> The first installs the Dolby driver for ALL audio devices on the system, and the second installs the same suite, but only for REALTEK audio chips



So we don't need Realtek UAD driver anymore to get dolby gaming to work

So it install all dolby uwp drivers right ?

It does not installs drivers of desktop version of DOLBY Audio X2(dax2) & Dolby Atmos (dax3)


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 17, 2018)

But those are all there normally for me.  Except I can't see or use Atmos for Home Theater because I don't have an HDMI receiver with Atmos (unless there's some way of forcing it, idk).  And unless you made it access it otherwise, I still would have to pay for Atmos for headphones/stereo.

I also have DTS Headphone:X and DTS: X Ultra as part of the Insider build/coming Fall update, though selecting them currently makes me launch Dolby Access for some reason.

And again, you're still missing DDL and DTS Interactive for Optical/SPDIF (a DLL file I've been using forever).  (which, afaik requires a registry tweak, but maybe not if driver installation can do it.)


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 18, 2018)

Realtek UAD driver use RltkAPOU64.dll
RltkAPOU64.dll can be found at here on RealtekAPO_XXX folder: the Pitho's Patcher don't work on that file
https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/tree/master/UAD/Realtek


You should sign all the file (dll, exe, etc)  with same certificate that mention inside the inf  [SourceDisksFiles] section, not only .cat file
Same signed problem with another modded Intel USB 3.0 driver: https://www.win-raid.com/t834f25-USB-Drivers-original-and-modded-111.html


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 18, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Realtek UAD driver use RltkAPOU64.dll
> RltkAPOU64.dll can be found at here on RealtekAPO_XXX folder: the Pitho's Patcher don't work on that file
> https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/tree/master/UAD/Realtek
> 
> ...



@alanfox2000, I really, really appreciate your effort. However, I am still wondering whether these drivers enable DDL/DTSi on motherboards that doesn't have it enabled by the manufacturer (that's what Pihto's patcher does)

BR


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 18, 2018)

This attached DLL file will do that (at least main functionality).  (Had to put it in a RAR because the forums won't accept DLLs.)

Delete the identical file in your System32 folder (might have to switch to a different audio device temporarily or use a program to "unlock" the file if it says it's "in use").  (Also, go to the properties of this replacement DLL to "*Unblock*" it because it's from a different computer.)  Put this modified file in place of the regular one in System32.

Lastly, go to Computer\*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio* in regedit and add a new *DWORD (32-bit) Value* there on the right side, rename it *DisableProtectedAudioDG* and set its value to *1* and reboot.

Then in the old/legacy Windows sound device settings through control panel, you'll have DDL & DTS in the Default Format list in the Advanced tab or your Optical/SPDIF output.  The settings in your Realtek Audio settings program may vary, but it's generally best to do this stuff through the (old) Windows sound device settings for the most part anyways.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 18, 2018)

@alanfox2000 Your Driver
UAD_ALL_SYS_EXE_DLL_CAT_SIGNED
DISABLE_PROTECTED_AUDIO_DG


----------



## OMER (Aug 18, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> @alanfox2000 Your Driver
> UAD_ALL_SYS_EXE_DLL_CAT_SIGNED
> DISABLE_PROTECTED_AUDIO_DG



Your cmd file is not working, see image below


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> Your cmd file is not working, see image below
> 
> View attachment 105604


Install the .CER file in "Trusted Root Certification Authorities" and "Trusted Publishers" Repositories


----------



## OMER (Aug 18, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Install the .CER file in "Trusted Root Certification Authorities" and "Trusted Publishers" Repositories



So are you  going to rework on cmd file to solve it's errors


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> So are you  going to rework on cmd file to solve it's errors


YES


----------



## OMER (Aug 18, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> YES



I have more audio enhancer drivers which are unsigned, can you sign them


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 18, 2018)

@OMER Your Driver
AudioDrivers


----------



## OMER (Aug 18, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> @OMER Your Driver
> AudioDrivers



Huge thanks....
So drivers are valid till 2040 only, after that sign them again


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> Huge thanks....
> So drivers are valid till 2040 only, after that sign them again


it is


----------



## OMER (Aug 18, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> it is



How to sign them without any expiration

Are all drivers signed which you signed for me ?, still shows as unsigned, look at below image


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> How to sign them without any expiration
> 
> Are all drivers signed which you signed for me ?, still shows as unsigned, look at below image
> 
> View attachment 105607


I will correct

@OMER 
Ready.


----------



## OMER (Aug 18, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> I will correct
> 
> @OMER
> Ready.



Please upload all drivers which i shared with you to sign

All drivers are showing as unsigned


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 18, 2018)

here is normal. I wonder why ?


----------



## OMER (Aug 18, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> View attachment 105611
> here is normal. I wonder why ?



Sound BlasterX 720 is showing signed, but others are showing unsigned


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 18, 2018)

OMER said:


> Sound BlasterX 720 is showing signed, but others are showing unsigned


There may have been an extraction error or something, because here on my computer, they are all recorded as signed.


----------



## OMER (Aug 18, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> There may have been an extraction error or something, because here on my computer, they are all recorded as signed.



yes it really are corrupted files, i downloaded them again, thanks for correcting me


----------



## Jayce (Aug 19, 2018)

How's the Dolby Atmos for gaming driver? Does it allow 5.1 configuration in windows audio setup?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 19, 2018)

@OMER 
Ready Link
What do you think ? GOD Installer ?


----------



## herogab (Aug 19, 2018)

OMER said:


> What these two app actually does, can u explain


 work for usb device dolbyatmos g edition ?

what do u use for signing driver inf2cat? 
is an easy alternativ exist?


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 19, 2018)

Get we get DTSi and DLL on Realtek UAD by patching RTKVHD64.sys?
Because the original Realtek HDA unlock using RTKVHD64.sys, UAD have that file too
You can find the RTKVHD64.sys on UAD from Codec_XXXX file
https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/tree/master/UAD/Realtek

This file is get from this thread, may be someone make a new patched RTKVHD64.sys?
Patched & Orginial Realtek HDA 6.0.1.7083 (RTKVHD64.sys + RTKVHD.sys) [File non-signed]


----------



## herogab (Aug 19, 2018)

the virtual sound card is only work with  viper right? it useless if i want use creativ or dolby atmos right? do u have a full moded  driver like dj urkko because i cannot download her driver


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 19, 2018)

DTSi & DDL Format Unlock [HDA 11.0.6000.640] [non-signed].rar (RltkAPO64.dll + RltkAPO.dll)
https://drop.me/o6Prdj

Tutorial on using the non-signed DTSi & DDL Format Unlock file

The unlock file is for Realtek HDA Audio Driver 6.0.1.8514 WHQL
https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...=858&catid=18&id=17&lang=en&limitstart=84#267
https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...=858&catid=18&id=17&lang=en&limitstart=90#270


----------



## herogab (Aug 19, 2018)

hum well i guess your all occuped keep goin on  ^^ and if  someone have the driver of dj urko give me the link  ^^


----------



## OMER (Aug 19, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> @OMER
> Ready Link
> What do you think ? GOD Installer ?



Yes it really is  a GOD installer, Amazing, you are just awesome

Can you integrate Sound Blaster Cinema 5, Sound BlasterX UWP 720 Drivers in Your's New amazing AIO installer



herogab said:


> work for usb device dolbyatmos g edition ?
> 
> what do u use for signing driver inf2cat?
> is an easy alternativ exist?



Alan Finote is the one who signs the unsigned drivers, you should ask him


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 19, 2018)

Patching RTKVHD64.sys file is pretect way to unlock DTSi & DDL

Any one get success to get success to unlock DTS Interactive using this tool?
https://drop.me/BVKX4d
This tool will create RTKHDAUD.DAT on C:\Windows\System32\drivers







When I edit ID to MSI HWID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_14629B09, the Realtek Audio Control UI from gigabyte change to MSI












If any one has a motherboard official support DTSi & DDL, may be he can share the file RTKHDAUD.DAT to unlock for other PC.
Click get driver policy, then click save. You will get RTKHDAUD.DAT file on C:\Windows\System32\drivers


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 19, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> DTSi & DDL Format Unlock [HDA 11.0.6000.640] [non-signed].rar (RltkAPO64.dll + RltkAPO.dll)
> https://drop.me/o6Prdj
> 
> Tutorial on using the non-signed DTSi & DDL Format Unlock file
> ...



Not working for me. No DTSi, and DDL fails (selected in the panel, an error when playing audio).



alanfox2000 said:


> Any one get success to get success to unlock DTS Interactive using this tool?



I tried some time ago, with no luck. However, the lack of a manual or explanation of the expected behaviour of the tool is a handicap for success.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 19, 2018)

The inf file Realtek HDA driver, HDXRT.inf, which has no SUBSYS. Install HDXRT.inf which all Dll file and all necessary registry.


----------



## OMER (Aug 19, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> The inf file Realtek HDA driver, HDXRT.inf, which has no SUBSYS. Install HDXRT.inf which all Dll file and all necessary registry.



How to install dolby uwp apps v3 without Realtek UAD, can you integrate Realtek uad drivers in next FX Configurator update


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 19, 2018)

dcrypt said:


> Not working for me. No DTSi, and DDL fails (selected in the panel, an error when playing audio).



Hmm... Is your Windows 10 up to date?  Because I haven't gotten an error doing that for years now, if you followed the instructions.  (But years ago, Microsoft broke it over and over again 3 or 4 years in a row.)

How about installing the latest HDA drivers from the Realtek website first?  If not, find R275 or R278 (not before R275 - those won't work.)  I don't know if that'll fix your problem if the newest drivers don't work with it either, but....

Maybe different hardware than I have? I don't know.


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 19, 2018)

I've tested v8514 with my own patched files (from an old driver set) and the one provided  by  @alanfox2000 , installed in the same way (copied the files in the appropriate folder in the installation set, then installed normally). Mine works, the one provided by @alanfox2000 doesn't. When I tried with pihto's patcher in the newer driver sets, it didn't work, the same result as with alanfox2000's.

BR


----------



## herogab (Aug 20, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> @OMER
> Ready Link
> What do you think ? GOD Installer ?


 do u know how i can install realtek usb driver  on a generique usb  adapter from hyperx resolve s
USB\VID_0951&PID_16AD&REV_0034&MI_00
USB\VID_0951&PID_16AD&MI_00
 i want force instal inf but it alway fail it reinstal  default driver


----------



## alanfox2000 (Aug 20, 2018)

@Alan Finote,
Can you sign the patched RTKVHD64.sys file on #2828? thanks


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 20, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> @Alan Finote,
> Can you sign the patched RTKVHD64.sys file on #2828? thanks


@alanfox2000 Ready.


----------



## herogab (Aug 20, 2018)

alanfox read your box msg pls


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 20, 2018)

dcrypt said:


> I've tested v8514 with my own patched files (from an old driver set) and the one provided  by  @alanfox2000 , installed in the same way (copied the files in the appropriate folder in the installation set, then installed normally). Mine works, the one provided by @alanfox2000 doesn't. When I tried with pihto's patcher in the newer driver sets, it didn't work, the same result as with alanfox2000's.



You tried the modified R275 DLL from my instructions with the latest Realtek drivers?


----------



## Ratakresch (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello there,
I have an Alienware Alpha R2 (Windows 10 / 64-bit) hooked up to a Philips TV Model 65PUS8102 via HDMI and a Logitech Z906 5.1 hooked up to the TV via optical cable. I've read through the forum posts serveral times and tried different methods to get the sound manager in Windows to let me set the signal to 5.1, but I can't get it to work. Could you maybe post a step-by step instruction, so that I might be able to eliminate my own errors in the process?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 20, 2018)

I updated my certificate:

*Added **SHA-256 Cryptographic Hash Algorithm*
*Updated Certificate Automation Repository*
*Finality Added: Ensures that the software comes from the software vendor*
*Finality Added: Protects the software against change after publication*
Improved encryption security on driver package signing.


----------



## OMER (Aug 20, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> I updated my certificate:
> 
> *Added **SHA-256 Cryptographic Hash Algorithm*
> *Updated Certificate Automation Repository*
> ...



Upload it, what are you waiting for


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ratakresch said:


> Hello there,
> I have an Alienware Alpha R2 (Windows 10 / 64-bit) hooked up to a Philips TV Model 65PUS8102 via HDMI and a Logitech Z906 5.1 hooked up to the TV via optical cable. I've read through the forum posts serveral times and tried different methods to get the sound manager in Windows to let me set the signal to 5.1, but I can't get it to work. Could you maybe post a step-by step instruction, so that I might be able to eliminate my own errors in the process?



For just Realtek Dolby and DTS surround (through Optical at least), try my instructions here that have worked for me for a long time.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-3887946

I guess I'm just curious if you'll get errors like dcrypt does.  If that's the case, then I have to suspect hardware differences.

(By the way, these modified settings probably should all be set through the old Windows Sound Device settings through Control Panel, which you can search for in the Start Menu, if you can't get there otherwise. - Main setting being in the Advanced tab under Default Format.
Also, the test sound only plays 2 channels, but if your sound system identifies it as Dolby or DTS, then it should be working.)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 21, 2018)

OMER said:


> Upload it, what are you waiting for


No need because it will only be valid for new driver or application signatures (.exe)


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 21, 2018)

Jgr9 said:


> You tried the modified R275 DLL from my instructions with the latest Realtek drivers?



Where are those drivers from you? (I've found it, if you mean this post). I tried already, with a different approach. I will try again in a few days carefully following your exact instructions.



Jgr9 said:


> I guess I'm just curious if you'll get errors like dcrypt does.  If that's the case, then I have to suspect hardware differences.



Probaby this is the same conclusion of @dvojinov  (see http://dvojinov.simplesite.com/ and this very same thread), actively helping until he gave up.

Normally I try new driver sets (HDA only, as I didn't figure out how to make DTSi/DDL work in UAD yet) patched by myself either using pihto's patcher or using and old DLL patched by me, as new HDA don't work with pihto's patcher.

BR, and thanks you all trying to help.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 22, 2018)

New Realtek Driver Ver. 6.0.1.8510 *(HDA)
SIGNED on SHA256
Realtek ASIO Drivers Included*
Link Here

*Optional: *DisableProtectedAudioDG

*ANALOG AUDIO: *Only Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5
*DIGITAL AUDIO: *Dolby Digital Live & DTS Interactive

I hope you enjoy and enjoy it.


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 22, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Driver Ver. 6.0.1.8510
> *SIGNED on SHA256
> Realtek ASIO Drivers Included*
> Link Here
> ...



Let's try. HDA or UAD?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 22, 2018)

dcrypt said:


> Let's try. HDA or UAD?


HDA


----------



## dcrypt (Aug 22, 2018)

@Alan Finote ,

1. Not working for me (DTSi/DDL not enabled)
2. Can't be uninstalled

EDIT:

3. Suspicious behaviour detected by the antivirus

EDIT2:

In case it helps, my motherboard is Asus Prime H270M Plus, with ALC887 audio chip, no native DTSi/DDL. The only reliable way I've found to install and enable DTSi/DDL in my motherboard is to replace rltkapo64.dll from the newest Realtek driver set with v8512 patched dlls and install normally.


----------



## bigdyl69 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi all, I have monitored this thread for some time and have been using a set of drivers I downloaded from it with the SB X-Fi MB5 (with Realtek driver 8166 mainly used to boost the output from my rear surround speakers as it offers more db increase than the standard Realtek drivers) software integrated. All has been working well until I have come to use my Tritton Pro+ headset with them. When I select to use the Optical Digital out, I get no sound at all despite it showing as connected and working. I find all of the different versions of everything floating around on here a bit confusing (and I've been an IT tech for 20 years now) after trying a few and never getting them working properly. I have a Asrock Z270 Extreme4 mainboard with ALC1150 audio codec.

I was just wondering if there is a definitive version that will allow me use something with similar features to the X-Fi MB5 software and allow Dolby Digital Live 5.1 through the optical out?


----------



## TrancëJay (Sep 8, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Driver Ver. 6.0.1.8510 *(HDA)
> SIGNED on SHA256
> Realtek ASIO Drivers Included*
> Link Here
> ...


Bunch of useless garbage in this pack. What is important, is absent, like Dolby Home Theather and DTS Sensation


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 14, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> There are a tool which can edit RTKHDAUD.DAT (AudioDevice_sky.rar), which can edit driver policy (DTS, SRS, Dolby etc stuff)



I did get a chance to play around with that realtek hda driver test tool on some desktop & laptop PCs - on my aunt's Dell Inspiron 580 desktop PC using Realtek ALC3220 (though it's DEV_0887), I made a rtkhdaud.dat file that would enable advanced "playback" & "record" options and having "separate" Speaker and Headphone outputs.




the Realtek HDA drivers always install but do not make the Realtek HD Audio manager control panel work on Sony laptops, especially my brother's Sony Vaio VPCEB44FX laptop.  I had to create a customized rtkhdaud.dat file on the Sony laptop just to make the Realtek audio manager app work there but doing that removed/disabled the Dolby home theater v3 options on the Speaker properties tab, which were natively supported by that Sony laptop running Win7 and has Realtek ALC269 audio



(this Dolby V3 option is there without the rtkhdaud.dat file that I made - but with that config file, it removes Dolby V3)


----------



## Zubastic (Sep 17, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Patching RTKVHD64.sys file is pretect way to unlock DTSi & DDL
> 
> Any one get success to get success to unlock DTS Interactive using this tool?
> https://drop.me/BVKX4d
> ...


You are really lucky. With that tool I broke up my motherboard. Now I have this message:
*This device cannot start. (Code 10)*

I don't know what to do now... Reinstall windows has no effect.

Could anyone load dump of policy? Or get screenshots of this. Now I have:





So I think, if I load driver policy manual, maybe I get effect...

Nowhere any rtkhdaud.dat  files....could anyone load it from System32/Drivers folder?

I think that problem with clear driver setting data button...


----------



## Zubastic (Sep 18, 2018)

After reset bios at motherboard all become OK.

Now I searching info about port retasking...maybe anybody knows about that?


----------



## dcrypt (Sep 21, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> I did get a chance to play around with that realtek hda driver test tool on some desktop & laptop PCs - on my aunt's Dell Inspiron 580 desktop PC using Realtek ALC3220 (though it's DEV_0887), I made a rtkhdaud.dat file that would enable advanced "playback" & "record" options and having "separate" Speaker and Headphone outputs.
> 
> View attachment 106854
> 
> ...



Can you, please, briefly describe how to use the tool? It was not intuitive at all for me when I tried las time.

BR


----------



## menaredisposable (Sep 28, 2018)

Guys can you please direct me to last(possibly newest and from reputable source) driver(drivers) that has WORKING Dolby Home Theater v4(PCEE4/DHT)?
DolbyHomeTheater.msi (7.2.8000.17) refuses to work with any new driver for me.
I mean ported for the latest driver would be great but I don't thing that anyone has too much time...


----------



## killeru (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello, I have an Asus Maximus VIII Extreme that has the Realtek ALC1150 Audio Adapter. My problem is that I don't get 5.1 sound in any games (Fallout 4, Mortal Kombat XL, Street Fighter V...) through the HDMI connection (PC connected via HDMI to the Denon AVR X2400H. There are no problems with Movies, all sound type are detected (even DTS MA and TruHD). But in games, it is only stereo. So I thought I should connect a TOSLINK cable from the MB to the receiver and use it like that. Doesn't work like that either. Using the official drivers from the ASUS page I don't get the Dolby and DTS Interactive option, but after testing with several drivers I managed to get it but it is just a "virtualization" - the receiver might say that its Output is DTS but it is not the original (I don't hear the steps from behind and so on). 

How should I connect/what drivers should I test? Using the same PC without the receiver and different older surround system (analog) I had no problem. I was even using it with a Creative DDTS-100 device - connected via TOSLINK cable to the integrated soundboard of the ASUS ROG VIII. 5.1 was working great in all those games.


----------



## mralbino (Oct 7, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> New Realtek Driver Ver. 6.0.1.8510 *(HDA)
> SIGNED on SHA256
> Realtek ASIO Drivers Included*
> Link Here
> ...



I tried to use this one but it didn`t work, I uninstalled all realtek related drives and installed this moded one, but i`m still geting stereo sound, both on spdif and analogic, when i install an outdated mod i can use 5.1 channel through spdif, please help me to make this work.


----------



## kmetek (Oct 7, 2018)

will it work on my ASROCK Z68 EXTREME GEN3?


----------



## redion1992 (Oct 13, 2018)

Since updating to Win10 v1809, it seems like DDL/DTS are broken. Has anyone managed to get them working over S/PDIF, on the latest Windows updates, and if so, how do I accomplish this?


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 13, 2018)

My instructions here, if you haven't tried it already:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-3887946

Remember, the test sound will only play 2 channels, so test with something else.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

Recently, Realtek upload a video on their show DTS Interactive 5.1 not work after a restart on ASUS motherboard.
When you click Balance, it will show 6 channels on Realtek Digital Output properties levels tab, it means DTS Interactive 5.1 works.
However, the video show 2 channels after a restart.










For who has a motherboard has DTSi supported, you may try 8553 HDA beta driver (which upload a later hour after this video)


----------



## mralbino (Oct 15, 2018)

i have a gigabyte gaming ax370 k3 motherboard with Realtek alc 1220 codec audio, i'm trying to get 7.1 channel working through spdif, i'm using 5.1 but my home theather is 7.1, can i do this with this codec?, if not, how can i get 7.1 working on it with p2 jack? , thank you four your time.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 15, 2018)

mralbino said:


> i have a gigabyte gaming ax370 k3 motherboard with Realtek alc 1220 codec audio, i'm trying to get 7.1 channel working through spdif, i'm using 5.1 but my home theather is 7.1, can i do this with this codec?, if not, how can i get 7.1 working on it with p2 jack? , thank you four your time.


DDL and DTS Interactive support only up to 5.1. More than that and you need to use HDMI/DP/Analog.


----------



## redion1992 (Oct 18, 2018)

Jgr9 said:


> My instructions here, if you haven't tried it already:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-3887946
> 
> Remember, the test sound will only play 2 channels, so test with something else.



Just tried those instructions (again) on the 6.0.1.8172 driver, the last one provided by the laptop manufacturer. Rebooted with driver signature disabled, as Device Manager reported the replacement RltkAPO64.dll as unsigned. No options for DDL or DTS appear as formats in the drop-down select.






Also tested with a true 5.1 surround video sourced from https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html, all sound was out the front speakers, nothing from the rear effects.


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 18, 2018)

What is your selection of optical output devices?

Did you try the drivers from the Realtek website?  I'm surprised yours is called "HeadPhone", though I've known mine to change at times when I've messed around with drivers as well.  I'm not sure what does that.


----------



## redion1992 (Oct 19, 2018)

That's the only one. It's a combined 3.5mm headphone/S/PDIF jack, with a manual changeover from one mode to the other which has to be done through the Realtek driver. The laptop itself is an MSI GS43VR. The only options offered by default are the built-in speakers and the combo jack.

I'll try a clean install of the unmodified Realtek drivers tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Jgr9 (Oct 19, 2018)

Well that hardware setup I guess could make it not work.  But I'm not actually an audio driver expert.


----------



## alanfox2000 (Oct 20, 2018)

[delete]


----------



## AK_DK_pro (Oct 23, 2018)

dvojinov said:


> Well it does , there was few breakdowns in the past and recently with Creator update however that has been fixed also . This what we are doing is basically , cheating a little , we exploiting the full capabilities of RTL chip . Mostly it is all about licences for DDL , DTS-I or both . Those which mobos or audio cards comes with either or both licenses doesn't have to do anything . Those who have only one or non well this method helps out in that regard . As I mentioned before my Asus Z170-A mobo is equip with full DTS I licence and I just have to install regular drivers no need for modifications and everything works out of the box regarding DTS I but I dont have DDL however I dont need it in fact I was deliberately choosing mobo with full DTS I and DTS solution.
> 
> 
> OK I check out my games using Dolby Digital Live and everything works it channels through all speakers in every game , also my AIMP 3 player as well as
> ...


Hi
I'm using ASUS B85 Pro Gamer motherboard
VGA: PH-GT1030-O2G
Speaker: Logitech Z906
OS: Windows 7 ultimate 64bit
I have tried many way to setup driver system but always failed, cannot install driver (Although used disable driver signature enforcement) or If I tried to install OK but Realtek HD manager does not have dolby tab. The decode light always is OFF. The source file is dolby source (*m2ts)
Once more time I try again. I setup realtek V6.0.1.7179 => Realtek HD have DTS tab but does not have Dolby tab, default format tab also does not have DTS
After PC's restarted, it does not have output sound.
This is hardware Ids of my computer:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438610&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438610
Unlocked Drivers 2.72 A1
Could you help me?
Anybody could help me more?
I'm always grateful for the help


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 1, 2018)

*NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*

*ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*

*DIGITAL OUTPUT: DDL AND DTS*

*DOWNLOAD*

*WARNING: SOUND BLASTER X 720° REQUIRES NET FRAMEWORK. DO NOT INCLUDE IT IN THIS PACKAGE BY SIZE, BEING NECESSARY TO DOWNLOAD IT FROM MICROSOFT SITE.
FOLLOW THE .NET FRAMEWORK DOWNLOAD LINK:*



Spoiler: DOWNLOAD .NET FRAMEWORK



*.NET FRAMEWORK 4.7.2*



*


Spoiler: FEATURES ON THIS PACKAGE:



1 - REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER 6.0.1.8551 (SIGNED BY ME)
2 - CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP) VERSION 3.2.28.0
3 - REALTEK ASIO DRIVERS
4 - BONUS: MY DIGITAL CERTIFICATE FOR INSTALL DRIVER
5 - BONUS: MICROSOFT VISUAL C++ ALL IN ONE PACKAGE


*
*GOOD RESORT TO ALL*


----------



## AK_DK_pro (Nov 1, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *NEW REALTEK DRIVER VERSION 6.0.1.8551 + SOUND BLASTER X 720° APP (NOT UWP)
> THIS DRIVER IS SIGNED BY ME, NOT REQUIRING THE DEACTIVATION OF THE DRIVER SIGNATURE ENFORCEMENT OF TEST MODE.*
> 
> *ANALOG OUTPUT: SOUND BLASTER X 720°*
> ...


Does it suitable for my Hardware? Have you already test it?
I'm using ASUS B85 Pro Gamer motherboard
VGA: PH-GT1030-O2G
Speaker: Logitech Z906
OS: Windows 7 ultimate 64bit 
This is hardware Ids of my computer:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438610&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_10438610


----------



## m4x89 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi Alan,
unfortunatly the package won't work.

The driver will be correctly recognized but the Sound blaster App will give me the "No connection error"

Here's my specs:

w10 pro 1809
asus maximus hero viii with SupremeFX 2015 audio with Realtek _ALC_ 1150 codec 
HWID attached

Thanks!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 1, 2018)

m4x89 said:


> Hi Alan,
> unfortunatly the package won't work.
> 
> The driver will be correctly recognized but the Sound blaster App will give me the "No connection error"
> ...


I saw that you currently have the UWP version of Sound Blaster Connect. This installer has Sound Blaster Connect *2*, which is the program version compatible with Windows 7, 8, 8.1 and 10, already configured for automatic installation. Browse your Start Menu for Sound Blaster Connect *2* and see if it's working.
Awaiting.






AK_DK_pro said:


> Does it suitable for my Hardware? Have you already test it?
> I'm using ASUS B85 Pro Gamer motherboard
> VGA: PH-GT1030-O2G
> Speaker: Logitech Z906
> ...


Yes. Actually, this package is valid for any Realtek audio chip and you will not have any complications installing it because I digitally signed it. No Test Mode or equivalences.
*CAUTION:* During installation, you will be prompted to create the *DisableProtectedAudioDG* value through a confirmation. Choose yes to create this value in your registry so you do not have problems with Sound Blaster Connect *2*.


----------



## m4x89 (Nov 1, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> I saw that you currently have the UWP version of Sound Blaster Connect. This installer has Sound Blaster Connect *2*, which is the program version compatible with Windows 7, 8, 8.1 and 10, already configured for automatic installation. Browse your Start Menu for Sound Blaster Connect *2* and see if it's working.
> Awaiting.
> View attachment 109704
> 
> ...



Thanks Alan, it was a problem with my old drivers because I have to remove all the previous regedit data.

Now it work flawlessly!

Many thanks.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 1, 2018)

m4x89 said:


> Thanks Alan, it was a problem with my old drivers because I have to remove all the previous regedit data.
> 
> Now it work flawlessly!
> 
> Many thanks.


Good benefit, my friend!


----------



## G502 (Nov 2, 2018)

@Alan Finote I would be very grateful if you would post a small tutorial about how to modify the Realtek drivers (e.g. with a hex editor). Personally I would prefer to do all the modifications myself, without the use of a patch tool or pre-modified drivers, because it can be very dangerous to install untrusted drivers from the internet.

Could you please let me know?


----------



## AK_DK_pro (Nov 2, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Yes. Actually, this package is valid for any Realtek audio chip and you will not have any complications installing it because I digitally signed it. No Test Mode or equivalences.
> *CAUTION:* During installation, you will be prompted to create the *DisableProtectedAudioDG* value through a confirmation. Choose yes to create this value in your registry so you do not have problems with Sound Blaster Connect *2*.


But I did not have and use Sound Blaster. Sound card on my Motherboard is *SupremeFX * , it's integrated on my motherboard (B85 Pro Gamer)
*Does it work OK? or could you help us about my problems (I posted on  **#2,874**)?*


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 2, 2018)

Good News
Dolby digital plus is supported Dolby ATMOS
Link

NEW Dolby Digital Plus driver 7.6.7.1

Lenovo Win10 audio driver
Link

The Dolby digital plus version 7.6.7.2 is
will probably be somewhere on the Lenovo Web site.


Sound BlasterX AE-5 driver is  support
the Sound BlasterX 720 with Sound Blaster Connect, HOAL, Connecton service
Link


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 2, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> Patching RTKVHD64.sys file is pretect way to unlock DTSi & DDL
> 
> Any one get success to get success to unlock DTS Interactive using this tool?
> https://drop.me/BVKX4d
> ...






TEST mode,  I tried and Failed


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 2, 2018)

*FIXING MY REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER:*

*ADDED DTS TAB IN OPTICAL OUT OPTIONS*

*FOLLOW IMAGE:*





*AVAILABLE SOON TO DOWNLOAD...*



AK_DK_pro said:


> But I did not have and use Sound Blaster. Sound card on my Motherboard is *SupremeFX * , it's integrated on my motherboard (B85 Pro Gamer)
> *Does it work OK? or could you help us about my problems (I posted on  **#2,874**)?*


It works together with the Realtek driver.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 3, 2018)

*FIXING MY REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER: (FIXED!)*

*ADDED DTS TAB IN OPTICAL OUT OPTIONS*

*FOLLOW IMAGE:*

*View attachment 109750*

*LINK TO DOWNLOAD:*
*ONEDRIVE*

*GOOD RESORT TO ALL*


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 3, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> *FIXING MY REALTEK AUDIO DRIVER: (FIXED!)*
> 
> *ADDED DTS TAB IN OPTICAL OUT OPTIONS*
> 
> ...



Dear Alan, can you please the in the Digital Output the tab to extended like last year etc. this:

Thanx in advance


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 4, 2018)

I have created a collection of Sound Blaster series that everyone can use. 
Thanks guys !!
Link


----------



## alanfox2000 (Nov 4, 2018)

I had extracted the Realtek Audio Control 1.2.149.0, which have DTS Connect, DTS Interactive and DTS Neo : PC Logo.
That means DTS Interactive (5.1 surround) will be supported on Realtek UAD.

Both HDA and UAD have RTKVHD64.sys file.
And @2bad post Windows Vista / 7 / 8 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.73 M1 which use patched RTKVHD64.sys

Have someone have the ability copy what he do on RTKVHD64.sys ( R2.73 ) on newer RTKVHD64.sys?


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 7, 2018)

I installed the SoundBlaster stuff from Creative's website and it when I run the connect2 it says I do not have any hardware for it.  I have an ALC1220 on a MSI board and I have modded my Realtek driver when I installed it.  Not sure what else I am supposed to do to get the Connect2 program to work.


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 8, 2018)

alanfox2000 said:


> I had extracted the Realtek Audio Control 1.2.149.0, which have DTS Connect, DTS Interactive and DTS Neo : PC Logo.
> That means DTS Interactive (5.1 surround) will be supported on Realtek UAD.
> 
> Both HDA and UAD have RTKVHD64.sys file.
> ...



I installed DHTv4 and got Dolby digital Tap of SPDIF 
Any one can you moving the Dolby Digital to Realtek drivers?
Link




This Dolby Digital can be changed after reboot!


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 8, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> I installed DHTv4 and got Dolby digital Tap of SPDIF
> Any one can you moving the Dolby Digital to Realtek drivers?
> Link
> View attachment 110132
> ...


If you want to use native realtek drivers with this Dolby Digital system, you will need APO driver, which contain this Dolby Digital encoder to apply on any endpoint.


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 8, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> If you want to use native realtek drivers with this Dolby Digital system, you will need APO driver, which contain this Dolby Digital encoder to apply on any endpoint.






I extracted the .msi file.
  This will help the thread
Link

Edit: And I want to know how to edit the APO driver. Can you tell me?


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 8, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> View attachment 110133
> I extracted the .msi file.
> This will help the thread
> Link
> ...


The APO driver is a complete, easy-to-use application by alanfox2000 that has most known APO based audio tools in it. You download the application, select whatever audio tools you want, install it and use the provided FxConfigurator to apply the audio tool on a selected endpoint.
APO driver has a later version of the driver you provided (2012 version/7.2.8000.17), compared to yours (2010 version/7.2.7000.4).


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 8, 2018)

Sigh.  No help?


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 8, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> The APO driver is a complete, easy-to-use application by alanfox2000 that has most known APO based audio tools in it. You download the application, select whatever audio tools you want, install it and use the provided FxConfigurator to apply the audio tool on a selected endpoint.
> APO driver has a later version of the driver you provided (2012 version/7.2.8000.17), compared to yours (2010 version/7.2.7000.4).



Thanks for letting me know about the Apo program editor.
but That program does not have an .inf file export feature.
+ Registry extraction function
I want the .inf file that the forum shared.
Why are people throwing away achievement?


I am sorry for rude words.
  But I think I need an modded .inf file that is missing from this forum.


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 8, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> Thanks for letting me know about the Apo program editor.
> but That program does not have an .inf file export feature.
> + Registry extraction function
> I want the .inf file that the forum shared.
> ...


APO driver is meant to be installed. It is a more user-friendly solution compared to ini file installation and application. Also it allows for usage of native drivers.
If you still need the ini file of the 2012 version,  here it is.
dldolby has most of the drivers of APO drivers in its intouched state. There you will find them with their ini file.


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 8, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> APO driver is meant to be installed. It is a more user-friendly solution compared to ini file installation and application. Also it allows for usage of native drivers.
> If you still need the ini file of the 2012 version,  here it is.
> dldolby has most of the drivers of APO drivers in its intouched state. There you will find them with their ini file.



Okay.. Thank you


----------



## ghostraiser (Nov 11, 2018)

Can anyone provide me a way to use Soundblaster and Viper4windows together along with Realtek drivers?

And any other sound mod recommendation instead of V4W (it has quite a lot of features that no other mods have) or any recommendations of mods to use with those 2 mods?


----------



## Pete12 (Nov 12, 2018)

Anyone has a link to latest RltkAPO.dll and RltkAPO64.dll ( unlocked versions)  , which we can use to activate our Dolby  in the Realtek-drivers ??
We use version 11.0.6000.642 , but I think they are both outdatet and newer versions are available .............
( I put these files in system32 and SysWOW64 , it enables Dolby in Realtek !)


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 13, 2018)

We need a way to modify the .dll file or modify the .inf file.
If you can do this, come to this thread.
Link

Windows10 Realtek Unlock Forum
Link


----------



## Pete12 (Nov 13, 2018)

We use version 11.0.6000.642  ( RltkAPO.dll and RltkAPO64.dll , Dolby unlocked)
 Im sure newer versions are available , some help, please............


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 14, 2018)

Realtek Audio Driver *UPDATED*

Updated Driver version to 6.0.1.8569
Added option to install or not the Microsoft Visual C++ Runtimes before Driver Installation.
Added descriptions of Sound BlasterX 720° Software Suite in Install Wizard.
*DRIVER SIGNED (TEST MODE OR DISABLE DRIVER SIGNING ENFORCEMENT AREN'T NEEDED ).*
Download *HERE*
*GREAT RESORT!
COMING SOON, MORE NEWS!*


----------



## Pete12 (Nov 14, 2018)

RltkAPO.dll and RltkAPO64.dll , Dolby unlocked...............???


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 14, 2018)

Pete12 said:


> RltkAPO.dll and RltkAPO64.dll , Dolby unlocked...............???


YES, IN S/PDIF


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 14, 2018)

Quick question but these do work on Win10 64 bit but I just have to turn off driver signature enforcement, right?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 14, 2018)

DarkAlchemist said:


> Quick question but these do work on Win10 64 bit but I just have to turn off driver signature enforcement, right?


It works on Windows 10 64 bit and you do *NOT* need to disable driver signing enforcement because this driver package is *DIGITALLY SIGNED*


----------



## DarkAlchemist (Nov 14, 2018)

Ewww, thank you as I switched boards and the new one I lost my SPDIF Dolby Digital out.  I had it from 2009 until this year (across Intel and AMD based boards) when I had to switch to MSI.

Now if I could just find someone who brought back the eq/sound effects/loudness controls via the RT Panel that would rock because if I want those I am forced to use Nahimic which is aweful (not counting that Microsoft has enforced Nahimic 3 to be for Intel only).

Thank you again.



Alan Finote said:


> YES, IN S/PDIF


Do I need to get those and install them to get Dolby Digital as an option because I installed the package but no DD was available?

Oh, another thing is when I went to uninstall my currently working 720 and installed this package 720 says I do not have a device so nothing is working on my system with this version.


----------



## Pete12 (Nov 15, 2018)

I only need these two files ; RltkAPO.dll and RltkAPO64.dll , Dolby unlocked ...........I can not find them in " S/PDIF "  !
My Realtek is an UAD Nahimic 8570 , works fine ; and Dolby enabled ( with these two unlocked files )
They are outdated and I want to replace them by latest............


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 18, 2018)

Pete12 said:


> I only need these two files ; RltkAPO.dll and RltkAPO64.dll , Dolby unlocked ...........I can not find them in " S/PDIF "  !
> My Realtek is an UAD Nahimic 8570 , works fine ; and Dolby enabled ( with these two unlocked files )
> They are outdated and I want to replace them by latest............



Use this Patch
https://www.datafilehost.com/d/45056d30


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 19, 2018)

The audio driver on this motherboard may help.
DDL DTS support Mainboard
Link

And Newest Mainboard is only DTS Connect support.
Link


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Nov 20, 2018)

@Alan Finote can you extend this like last year before?

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-3666024


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 20, 2018)

보고서


Alan Finote said:


> Realtek Audio Driver *UPDATED*
> 
> Updated Driver version to 6.0.1.8569
> Added option to install or not the Microsoft Visual C++ Runtimes before Driver Installation.
> ...



what's can i do ?
how can i fix this error
edit: Can you tell me how to extract this .exe file to fix the error?
---------------------------
Error
---------------------------
The folder name cannot include any of the following characters:



/ : * ? " < > |
---------------------------
확인
---------------------------


UEFi mode Windows10 rs5 x64


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 20, 2018)

ReconNyko said:


> 보고서
> 
> 
> what's can i do ?
> ...


TRY THIS


----------



## ReconNyko (Nov 20, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> TRY THIS



I succeeded in installing the Alan Edition x720 v1
After uninstalling, and I succeeded  installed v2.
However, the v1 (non test/test mode) v2 (non test/test mode) software installation was successful
But the driver was not installed.

Edit: An unsigned driver warning message did not appear.
if the APO software to work properly
Microsoft default sound functionality must be disabled.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 23, 2018)

NEW DRIVER IN THIS POST


----------



## Pacote (Dec 2, 2018)

Alan Finote said:


> Realtek Audio Driver *UPDATED*
> 
> Updated Driver version to 6.0.1.8569
> Added option to install or not the Microsoft Visual C++ Runtimes before Driver Installation.
> ...



Ive using Daniels Audigy Pack to use my Audigy 2 soundcard with Dolby Digital Live for almost a decade.

But Ive wanted to test DTS connect with yours drivers since my MB has an Realtek HD onboard (Asrock Z77 pro3)

I tried only installing your files but got no DTS connect or any option on SPDIF tab on the realtek manager.

Do I need to manually patch the dll files after?

Thanks


----------



## Serbaggio (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi, I have a z370 aurus gaming 7 and I can not play 5.1 from my optical output ... I have read that there is a procedure to have the dolby digital live in the optical output, I currently have the realtek 8454 drivers ..
Help me please


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 3, 2018)

Serbaggio said:


> Hi, I have a z370 aurus gaming 7 and I can not play 5.1 from my optical output ... I have read that there is a procedure to have the dolby digital live in the optical output, I currently have the realtek 8454 drivers ..
> Help me please


You have two options:
1. Use Alan Finote Driver. This is a bundle of enhancements for Realtek audio with DDL. This replaces your current Realtek driver.https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...udio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/page-68
2. Use APO Driver. This allows usage of a single audio enhancement. No driver change required. Also can be used to apply DDL on HDMI endpoints. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/making-audio-enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/


----------



## Serbaggio (Dec 3, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> You have two options:
> 1. Use Alan Finote Driver. This is a bundle of enhancements for Realtek audio with DDL. This replaces your current Realtek driver.https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...udio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/page-68
> 2. Use APO Driver. This allows usage of a single audio enhancement. No driver change required. Also can be used to apply DDL on HDMI endpoints. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/making-audio-enhancers-work-on-windows.244309/


I had seen these drivers ... They work with my card? ? Do they already have the ddl in the package? ?
  The guide you gave me I can not follow them ..


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 3, 2018)

Both seem to have DDL. Try APO Driver first.


----------



## Lee_Corp (Jan 2, 2019)

Alan Finote said:


> Realtek Audio Driver *UPDATED*
> 
> Updated Driver version to 6.0.1.8569
> Added option to install or not the Microsoft Visual C++ Runtimes before Driver Installation.
> ...




Merhaba this driver install perfectly. MSI x470 gaming m7 ac, dts and dolby movies ok no problem

But in some games, I can't get the sound from the rear speakers even though it's written in dolby digital. System x470 m7 ac >> optic cable >>> pioner sc 2024 av receiver


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 3, 2019)

ReconNyko said:


> 보고서
> 
> 
> what's can i do ?
> ...


Try the ZIP File:
Link


----------



## kozak0211 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello, i've got a question. I have integrated sound card ALC892 in Z97 G43, receiver kenwood krf-v5200d - connected by analog Jack - 2x chinch (front and rear), but i can't get a 5.1 sound. I installed lastest drivers from Alan, but nothing changed - i have got stereo sound in all 5 speakers. Could you tell me that can i get 5.1 sound via analog jack - 2x chinch? It is possible?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 5, 2019)

kozak0211 said:


> Hello, i've got a question. I have integrated sound card ALC892 in Z97 G43, receiver kenwood krf-v5200d - connected by analog Jack - 2x chinch (front and rear), but i can't get a 5.1 sound. I installed lastest drivers from Alan, but nothing changed - i have got stereo sound in all 5 speakers. Could you tell me that can i get 5.1 sound via analog jack - 2x chinch? It is possible?


5.1 via analogue require 3 cables: 
1. front left, front right.
2. Side left, side right
3. Centre, LFE.
You seem to miss one.


----------



## kozak0211 (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes, i forgot about it - it is connected too, but i got sound on all  speakers anyway, 5.1 don't work


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 5, 2019)

kozak0211 said:


> Yes, i forgot about it - it is connected too, but i got sound on all  speakers anyway, 5.1 don't work


On stock drivers, can you play 5.1 content (e.g. dd/dts movies)? If your system is properly configured, native 5.1 content must be playable as 5.1, even on stock drivers.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 21, 2019)

So, I used Phitos patch on 6.0.1.8432 and got DTS working.

However, I have tried several drivers after that, and none work, at all, as in; no sound.

ALC1150.

Any suggestions to get a newer driver working?


----------



## dcrypt (Jan 22, 2019)

For me, it's v6.0.1.8152 the latest driver set working with Pihto's patcher. After that, the only way to make a new driver set work is by copying the two patched files from v6.0.1.8152 into each driver set.

BR


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 22, 2019)

I should probably leave well enough alone.

It is working properly, but do newer drivers really add anything worthwhile?


----------



## jordon.dias (Jan 25, 2019)

get whql  files @ patch them .it works


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 27, 2019)

8619 WHQL does not.


----------



## Ghozer (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't have an issue with getting DTS:Interactive, that is there as standard on my sound card (S1220A) and the default Drivers for my board (Asus Z270-a) have DTS interactive as an option, without patching... however it has issues, I'm using an older set of speakers (Creative Inspire GD580) with DTS decoding, and i'm connected via optical, the DTS encoding works, and I hear it on my speakers, but after being on for a few hours, I notice random 'pops', and looking at my receiver, the DTS light flickers off and on for each pop (as though it's loosing the DTS signal, i'm unsure exactly how long / what triggers it)

I have tried it with my Onkyo system in the front room, and the same happens, have also tried a different optical cable (tried 3 up to now) and no difference..

I did have an issue a couple of revisions ago, where when the audio dipped too quiet in dialog, the DTS would cut out (as though it triggers to 'disable' below a certain dB) - however this isn't really an issue anymore, it's just the random cutting out I'm trying to resolve now!


Note: Previously used an Asus Xonar D1, also with DTS:Interactive (DTS:Connect it was called on that) and didn't have any of these issues, using the same speakers/cable via optical)


----------



## Zagdul (Mar 3, 2019)

dcrypt said:


> For me, it's v6.0.1.8152 the latest driver set working with Pihto's patcher. After that, the only way to make a new driver set work is by copying the two patched files from v6.0.1.8152 into each driver set.
> 
> BR


Would you mind walking this process through? This is the first time I'm doing this and I'm trying to catch up to the methods to get it working on the latest and I've hit this post. Since I've never done it before, some steps are foreign.

As I understand:

1. Download patcher.
2. Download .8152 and patch these files. (does it matter where I get these files? I have an ASUS ROG Board, can I use the ASUS ROG version?)
3. Download latest patch, run patcher on this > install > reboot > copy patched files from .8152 over to appropriate folders?

This is the most frustrating process ever. I spent extra for a motherboard with good sound on it in order to run uncompressed sound to my amp.

I spent extra on a long cable so that I'd run optical. I get this all setup and the idea falls on it's face.

I've been trying to get this to work all day and in order to find instructions, you have to read this whole thread.

Adding to the frustration.

I have reinstalled my drivers 5 different times today using 5 different methods in this thread. Still no option for 5.1 with SPDIF/Optical.


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 4, 2019)

Zagdul said:


> Would you mind walking this process through? This is the first time I'm doing this and I'm trying to catch up to the methods to get it working on the latest and I've hit this post. Since I've never done it before, some steps are foreign.
> 
> As I understand:
> 
> ...



What board (exactly) do you have? if it has the S1220A chip, then you can just use the asus drivers, and it should be there under "Default Format" - scroll to the bottom of the list, and select it... (on my board, I also have to go into sound settings > properties > Enhancements and tick "Dolby Interactive"")


----------



## Zagdul (Mar 4, 2019)

Thank you for the response.
ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING

ROG SupremeFX High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A

I was led here in my attempt to enable 5.1 (or anything more than 2 channels) by default as I'm connecting an amplifier via optical/SPDIF.

To be clear, the option doesn't exist with the Asus drivers. My first attempt at enabling this was that this morning, I cleaned out my drivers and installed the Asus drivers off their site. When I connected the optical and didn't see the option anywhere, I started digging.

Since then, I've recycled drivers 3 times starting with patching the new Asus one from their site, this didn't work.
I then was reading this thread and got to the above steps I laid out and am fumbling with the process.

I'm in awe at how difficult this is. I'm not a complete idiot when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 4, 2019)

Yours is the same chip as mine....

try these drivers (from my board) - Should still work fine... (don't patch them)

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/PRIME-Z270-A/HelpDesk_Download/

Once installed, open up the Asus Audio Manager, go to "Default Format" tab, and select the very bottom option from in there.... it should be Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS Interactive or something....

Also, Right click your windows speaker, go to "open sound settings" - and then "Sound Control panel" from the list on the right (2nd option down), from there double click your sound card, click "Enhancements" and scroll to the bottom, make sure the DTS or Dolby Digital option is ticked, click ok, and you should be good to go.... That is all I do with mine, with the same chip, and it works fine...


(Note: Mine works fine, except for the issue I posted above, however this could be something else on my system, hence me being here trying additional drivers, my 'popping' issue is still present with these latest drivers, so i'm continuing my search for a solution, getting 5.1 over Optical has never been an issue for me....)


----------



## Zagdul (Mar 4, 2019)

Yep, that's a different driver for sure.

Trying now, will report back shortly....

I'm not sure what I'm missing here... Is there some kind of registry hack I need?


Can you verify that your hardware id is the same?

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&SUBSYS_10438723&REV_1000

I'm on Windows 10 Pro 1803


I have an old driver cleaner that nukes any remains of drivers through safemode. Since I've been through this process a few times, I may have broke something so I'm going to nuke the driver, run sfc / DISM, clean up the registry then attempt another install and see if I have different results. 

When I select DTS or Dolby Digital and hit test, it sends the signal to all channels, I just can't default it to Dolby or 5.1...


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 5, 2019)

It's the same as mine, here's mine...

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168

You should have an option under that "Advanced" tab...  the "Supported Formats" is just your receiver (really only tests pass-thru)

Should have this (or similar) in here...


----------



## Zagdul (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey, you have a dolby tab. 

I'm on this again. I'm determined to make this work. 

I just nuked every sound driver not included in Windows. I did a WMI reset for poops and giggles. 

If this does't work, I'm loading a fresh copy of Windows up on another drive and trying to install this driver.


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 5, 2019)

Zagdul said:


> Hey, you have a dolby tab.
> 
> I'm on this again. I'm determined to make this work.
> 
> ...


What features do you want? If only DDL out is what you want, I can recommend you try  APO Driver. This is an universal solution and can provide DDL on any output. Reply if interested, I (or someone else) can guide how to apply.


----------



## Zagdul (Mar 5, 2019)

I would like to be able to set the default format to Dolby Digital or Dolby DTS from an optical connection to my amplifier. There's something preventing me from seeing Dolby at all as an option and I'm on the same hardware ID. 

If you read my last couple posts, you'll see what I've done. At this point, I've been installing/reinstalling the driver Ghozer linked above which he says he's on. 

So, same realtek chip, same driver, different results.

@Ghozer would you mind posting a screenshot of you enabling it in the "Asus Audio Manager"?


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a Dolby tab as i'm currently using modified drivers from here (was trying to sort my popping issue out) - I'll reinstall the Asus one as soon as I have some time, and post some screenshots...

Meanwhile, go to the "Enhancements" tab, and look at the bottom of the list, is there a DTS:Live or DTS:Interactive in there? if so, tick it....


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 5, 2019)

Zagdul said:


> I would like to be able to set the default format to Dolby Digital or Dolby DTS from an optical connection to my amplifier. There's something preventing me from seeing Dolby at all as an option and I'm on the same hardware ID.
> 
> If you read my last couple posts, you'll see what I've done. At this point, I've been installing/reinstalling the driver Ghozer linked above which he says he's on.
> 
> ...


So you just want DDL. APO Driver can do that. It does not rely on any modded driver; it rtequires it to be applied on a stock driver.
Have you tested a Dolby Digital audio file/movie playback with bitstream? Did it work?


----------



## Zagdul (Mar 5, 2019)

I need that modified driver, which one are you using? I've tried 3 different modified drivers.

Isn't there a script I'm supposed to run to open up something in the registry?







CityCultivator said:


> So you just want DDL. APO Driver can do that. It does not rely on any modded driver; it rtequires it to be applied on a stock driver.
> Have you tested a Dolby Digital audio file/movie playback with bitstream? Did it work?


This APO driver? http://puresoftapps.blogspot.com/2018/04/realtek-apo-driver.html


I want the DEFAULT format for OPTICAL to be Dolby Digital. This used to be possible. Ghozer has demonstrated this working and provided a link to a driver, I am missing a step somewhere. 

"So you just want DDL" > Yes.

"APO Driver can do that" > Which one? I've tried a bunch. Can you provide a link?

Can you read back to this post and start there. I've been installing/reinstalling drivers since Friday. I waited  a few days and read everything I could before posting. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-4005040


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 5, 2019)

Zagdul said:


> I need that modified driver, which one are you using? I've tried 3 different modified drivers.
> 
> Isn't there a script I'm supposed to run to open up something in the registry?
> 
> ...


Latest 64bit
Use with stock driver.


----------



## Zagdul (Mar 5, 2019)

If this doesn't work can I come back and vent my frustrations at you since this is obviously all your fault?




Is install order for driver/APO important?


----------



## CityCultivator (Mar 6, 2019)

Zagdul said:


> If this doesn't work can I come back and vent my frustrations at you since this is obviously all your fault?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stock driver then APO Driver
All audio drivers must be stock. Remove any modded drivers and their components from the system.

If you get frustrated, I shall enjoy watching you get frustrated. (Though I might still help, a bit)


----------



## Zagdul (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah, still no go. I have a spare HHD I'm gonna throw windows on tomorrow morning and try again. This is an old install and hardware has been flipped around a bit. I've also messed with this driver enough to where I may have broke something.


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 6, 2019)

ok, here's a screenshot of my Asus Audio Manager, Default Format tab... with the DTS:Interactive option - I select this, then 5.1 works perfect through my speakers (I don't need to physically click the configure button and tell windows it's 5.1 tho, I have tested with games, and 5.1 demo files etc..)


----------



## Zagdul (Mar 6, 2019)

Ghozer said:


> ok, here's a screenshot of my Asus Audio Manager, Default Format tab... with the DTS:Interactive option - I select this, then 5.1 works perfect through my speakers (I don't need to physically click the configure button and tell windows it's 5.1 tho, I have tested with games, and 5.1 demo files etc..)
> 
> 
> View attachment 118036


When I install the driver you linked, I do not have this interface.
I have the Sonic interface, not this one. The Sonic interface only allows me to set the bitrate, not the channels and there's no option for Dolby. 

You seem to have a magic driver package and I want it


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 6, 2019)

Have you installed any other drivers/modified versions?

You may need to delete rtkhdaud.dat from Windows\System32\Drivers folder..

Uninstall old driver, delete rtkhdaud.dat, reboot, install new driver..... reboot, done


----------



## Zagdul (Mar 6, 2019)

I've been busy with other things, trying. Will report back. Thanks man.

Clean of Audio drivers. Those are network devices in the system32. 









I hit "AsusSetup" from the package you said should work. 





Installing...





Something is different:





I don't have that Asus audio control panel.

No Dolby Tab



Can't set default




The driver link you provided me is not the same you have on your system. What do you have please?


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 7, 2019)

... I don't have Dolby tab with the Asus drivers I linked you, as I said already.... but it should have 5.1 :O

The Asus Audio Manager also doesn't show in start, it's in the tray (down near the clock, the little arrow)

You don't even have the DTS:NeoPC stuff installed that these drivers install... :O

Maybe your sub-version of hardware has been disallowed for digital.... :O


----------



## Zagdul (Mar 7, 2019)

I nuked Windows and installed the Alan Finote driver. 

It's cool, I needed to anyway. I think something was inherently broke with my audio stack in Windows. I've had issues with it for a while and it's time to rebuild this image anyway.


----------



## Ghozer (Mar 7, 2019)

Got a link to that driver? - i'd like to try it for my issue


----------



## philrj (Mar 10, 2019)

I trying to install this driver and not worked to me.
Whem i try to active Dolbly Atmos i geting a error.

My mobo is GA-H270M-Gaming-3-rev-10


----------



## molitar (Apr 1, 2019)

Ghozer said:


> Yours is the same chip as mine....
> 
> try these drivers (from my board) - Should still work fine... (don't patch them)
> 
> ...



Wow these drivers are utter crap!  Some crap called Asus Radar and Asus Sound Studio 3.  What crap that was. I had to uninstall it.

So can someone tell me what drivers I actually need to install for my Asus ROG Strix x470 Gaming-F mobo?  I have Soundblaster Z and have given up on this piece of crap!  It stops working within minutes in Windows 10 and Creative Labs won't fix the broken driver.


----------



## Roma PX Development (Apr 1, 2019)

@molitar too much craps in your text what drivers are you have installed? go to https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/ for driver mod I hope it will work on your motherboard and also in your response these are not modified drivers its just standard stock drivers for asus specified motherboard. so what you are looking for?


----------



## knightvision (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I always did the Alternative method with modded dll on windows 1803 since a few years from win 7 / 10 . Quick and easy and it worked. Now i changed my Motherboard to: Z390 AORUS PRO with Realtek® ALC1220-VB codec.
Now the simple method does not work anymore. What can i do now? i only need to activate DDL or DTS as option, other full things i see people speak about like home theatre and atmos i dont care about.
Just want DDL and DTS in the option screen as before in windows.  Whats the fastest way to enable for now? i have taken the last realtek driver from my motherboard supplier. But with these new realtek installation files/setup there is no similar file anymore what matches the modded dll.  PLease help patched dlls  for above realtek codec thanks for the reply.


----------



## knightvision (May 2, 2019)

finally, It worked for me with the alan fox driver, i have: Gigabyte Z390 AORUS PRO with Realtek® ALC1220-VB codec.   i choose the DTS option.  (windows 1803)


----------



## brotherscro1 (May 8, 2019)

Hi havent checked this thread a while im still using dvojinov drivers 6.0.1.8059 with dword method("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1.)

 So far thats the only thing that unlocked DTSI/DDL for me without adding some extra stuff  ive tried other stuff but no luck
I have Logitech Z906 and Asus Sabertooth X99 ALC1150 codec so is there another simple method like this with newer driver that works or should i just stick with these older ones
Thanks


----------



## CityCultivator (May 8, 2019)

brotherscro1 said:


> Hi havent checked this thread a while im still using dvojinov drivers 6.0.1.8059 with dword method("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1.)
> 
> So far thats the only thing that unlocked DTSI/DDL for me without adding some extra stuff  ive tried other stuff but no luck
> I have Logitech Z906 and Asus Sabertooth X99 ALC1150 codec so is there another simple method like this with newer driver that works or should i just stick with these older ones
> Thanks


If you just want DDL or DTSi, APO Driver is a good start. Compatible everywhere, even HDMI and any endpoint capable of doing DD/DTS bitstream. Also is a signed method.
But if you are satisfied with your current setup and is able to do DDL currently, don't change. Why fix what is not broken?


----------



## brotherscro1 (May 10, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> If you just want DDL or DTSi, APO Driver is a good start. Compatible everywhere, even HDMI and any endpoint capable of doing DD/DTS bitstream. Also is a signed method.
> But if you are satisfied with your current setup and is able to do DDL currently, don't change. Why fix what is not broken?


Thanks well I was just wondering if newer drivers are any better in terms of sound quality etc compared to the older ones


----------



## CityCultivator (May 10, 2019)

brotherscro1 said:


> Thanks well I was just wondering if newer drivers are any better in terms of sound quality etc compared to the older ones


No. For DDL/DTSi, nothing much has changed.


----------



## osam4h (May 25, 2019)

Hi guys,

Previously, I needed to unlock Dolby Digital for my Astro a50 to work on ASUS motherboard.

Now I have upgraded to MSI MB and both DD and DTS are showing by default, however, it doesn't show up in the list of formats (only stereo sound). 
I need to enable the Dolby Digitial Live 5.1 option in order for my A50 to work, do I need hacked drivers for that too? Or is it something else since I already have them in the supported formats section but not in the Advanced tab. 

Thanks,


----------



## CityCultivator (May 25, 2019)

osam4h said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Previously, I needed to unlock Dolby Digital for my Astro a50 to work on ASUS motherboard.
> 
> ...


Indeed you need hacked drivers, as your motherboard is not licensed for encoding DD/DTS. It only has the capability to bitstream DD/DTS.


----------



## jayf95 (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm new to this thread and have no clue where to start. I currently have a Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H motherboard that natively supported Dolby Home Theatre. Windows 10 broke that (DHT didnt work and I had no dolby digital 5.1 option in my sound device properties menu) when it came out, and I installed some random drivers I found (don't remember where). All of a sudden I was able able to use the Dolby Digital 5.1 option in my sound menu. Then a Windows 10 update added dolby digital live and everything works great.

However, I want to upgrade my system (for better gaming). I'm considering getting a MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC, which has a Realtek ALC1220 codec and optical out. I use optical cause my receiver is older and doesn't passthrough 4k. Ive read that most motherboard manufacturers don't pay to have Dolby on their boards, so is this true for this motherboard? Which motherboards do support dolby digital 5.1? I find that on my current system, DD5.1 sounds miles better than 2 channel 24 bit. I'm worried that if I upgrade my motherboard, Ill lose this. 

Then I found this thread. Do hacked drivers exist for the ALC1220 codec that would allow DD5.1 output and/or dolby digital live? 
Thanks


----------



## filipefc (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello people! I'm new here!

I came here from a topic about DTS interactive and DDL in another forum from my country (Brazil). They take the information from this topic to help us there!
Today I already can see movies with DD and DTS using passthrough, but there is one situation I can't get help yet. 

If someone knows how to helps me I will be greatfull.

I would like to work DTS connect and DDL  on my home theater sony BDV-E280 (not a regular good receiver), that supports only LPCM 2.0, DD and DTS at HDMI in.

Can I make a system using DDL and DTS connect using my notebook with realtek alc269 with my HDMI (not the S/PDIF) and my home theater?


I have already installed the Dolby home Theater v4. It has to work?


----------



## Snk3 (Jul 4, 2019)

There is some way yo unlock only DTS or DDL with official realtek driver? I want to keep some resources who comes with to use in headphone mode, actually I'm using W10 update driver and this version comes with HP Amp and a nice layout to realtek panel.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 4, 2019)

filipefc said:


> Hello people! I'm new here!
> 
> I came here from a topic about DTS interactive and DDL in another forum from my country (Brazil). They take the information from this topic to help us there!
> Today I already can see movies with DD and DTS using passthrough, but there is one situation I can't get help yet.
> ...


HDMI DDL/DTSi? You need APO Driver. Go there.


----------



## markdewet (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi Apologies for double-posting but I really would like to get clarification.
Ok so here is my issue. I have a Gigabyte ga-945gzm-s2 (either rev 3.x or 6.6) mobo with the ALC883 Realtek chip, OS is Windows 7 X64. My issue is that no matter which modded driver I use, something always goes wrong or doesn't work. The only driver that gives me 100% decent sound is the standard ones from Gigabyte with no Dolby, DTS or anything enabled. I have seen that on the Realtek website, there are different versions of the ALC883 chipset, namely ALC883-GR, ALC883D-GR,  ALC883DTS-GR and ALC883DD-GR. My question is how do I find out exactly which one I have on my mobo? The mobo manual gives no indication.


----------



## hojiao (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi everyone,
anyone can teach me some ways to mod the realtek driver on windows 8.1?
I have installed realtek hda with HDXRT.inf and replace all the pcee4 dlls in System 32 and DriverStore from dolby home theater v4 (7.2.7000.4) because I want to use realtek + dolby
But the DTPC equalizer won't "move" and speaker properties is not showing dolby = not working
Is it because the DTPC and realtek dlls names are different? (realtek pcee4 dlls have additional R4 in front of the name)
Anyone can help me to solve the problem?


----------



## zephyrprime (Nov 4, 2019)

Zagdul said:


> When I install the driver you linked, I do not have this interface.
> I have the Sonic interface, not this one. The Sonic interface only allows me to set the bitrate, not the channels and there's no option for Dolby.
> 
> You seem to have a magic driver package and I want it





Ghozer said:


> ... I don't have Dolby tab with the Asus drivers I linked you, as I said already.... but it should have 5.1 :O
> 
> The Asus Audio Manager also doesn't show in start, it's in the tray (down near the clock, the little arrow)
> 
> ...


I don't think the issue is due to a driver install problem.  Motherboard manufacturers have become cheap and have started to not license DTS Connect/Interactive and/or Dolby Live.  This is the case even if they have a audio chipset that supports those features.  Apparently, buying those features costs extra.

Attached you will see the 270 manual.  Note that it shows support for DTS connect.  Note that in the 370 manual, there is no text mentioning support.
I have a Prime X470-pro which also has the s1220sb chip and it also lacks support.  See attached screenshot using the Alan Finoote driver.  (the stock drivers also offer no support).

Surround sound in computers has become less popular because people are using headsets more which just use analog connections.  I tried to use HDMI instead but it turns out that TV's only support stereo pass through over spdif.  My receiver is too old to work with a 4k tv also.  Everything just blows.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Nov 8, 2019)

The answser is so easy I couldn't believe it, I just tried and bam work like a charm for me.


----------



## Katagiri (Dec 18, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> The answser is so easy I couldn't believe it, I just tried and bam work like a charm for me.


How did you do that?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Dec 18, 2019)

I just install without any problems Pal1000 UAD Driver's, but only outputs Stereo and I want Upmix to 5.1 Surround to Creative APO emulate the Surround Sound and working all Speakers. That is, in order to test all Speakers in Realtek Audio Console only outputs sound in Front Speaker. No ouput any Sound in Center, LFE and Rear Channels.
What I should do?
PLEASE HELP ME Guys


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Dec 21, 2019)

Katagiri said:


> How did you do that?



I patched a HDA driver rltkAPO64.dll and renamed it to RltkAPOU64.dll then dropped in windows/system32 in safe mode.


----------



## Katagiri (Dec 21, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> I patched a HDA driver rltkAPO64.dll and renamed it to RltkAPOU64.dll then dropped in windows/system32 in safe mode.


Thanks! I'll give a try and post the results.

EDIT: There's another method that might work, I don't know, I didn't test.
1- Get a pre-patched DLL, There's one here https://www.mediafire.com/file/5tc02foihf429tu/RltkAPOU64.dll/file
2- Open Regedit and go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio
3- Create a new DWORD (32bit) value called DisableProtectedAudioDG with value 1
4- Go to safe mode and copy thee pre-patched DLL to your System32
5- Restart
6- Profit


----------



## Toto (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello, greetings from Germany
I would like to know if it possible one of this drivers to install on my soundblaster x-fi fatality ( sb460)
My vendor IDs are<<<<
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00231102&REV_00<
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00231102
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&CC_0401
My OS is windows 10 1909
If it is possible, a little hint how to do it would be wecome .
And i would like to have dolby atmos
Thanks a lot and have a nice day


----------



## Katagiri (Dec 27, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> I patched a HDA driver rltkAPO64.dll and renamed it to RltkAPOU64.dll then dropped in windows/system32 in safe mode.


Finally I had time to test. It worked! You are a genius and nobody is paying attention.


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 28, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> I patched a HDA driver rltkAPO64.dll and renamed it to RltkAPOU64.dll then dropped in windows/system32 in safe mode.



is alanfox2000 aware of that neat trick?


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 28, 2019)

I struggled with my Realtek integrated sound. One of the reasons why i got the high-end top of the line motherboard was the audio separation on the board and less interference from the PCI lanes etc. 
Onboard audio is useless. 

Got the Creative G6 about 2 months ago and it has been a pleasure. 
FPS games where you need to hear footsteps is a bliss now, the difference is night and day. My hyperx cloud alpha headsets, while they don't need an amp to function with the G6 they are truly now the best experience.
When it comes to music i can hear more instruments and the range has opened up


----------



## Katagiri (Dec 28, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> I struggled with my Realtek integrated sound. One of the reasons why i got the high-end top of the line motherboard was the audio separation on the board and less interference from the PCI lanes etc.
> Onboard audio is useless.
> 
> Got the Creative G6 about 2 months ago and it has been a pleasure.
> ...


I heard it's a very nice sound card but doesn't fit my needs since I use a headset for voice only, I prefer to listen to my games' sounds withs a good set of speakers, I don't play FPS, I play mostly classic MMOs.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Dec 29, 2019)

Katagiri said:


> Finally I had time to test. It worked! You are a genius and nobody is paying attention.



LoL. I tried to tell them! 
The trick i have found is to try to have the HDA driver version as close to UAD driver version. I have found too big of gap issues start to arise (system gets confused on which driver  is installed, can wind up with a UAD and a HDA installed at once).

Also use the .dll from appropriate type you are installing. Example is my case, I have a Crosshair VI which you want to install Nahmic/ss3 drivers on, so I find the closest ff03 HDA driver to patch.

On alan fox's github page there is matching UAD and HDA drivers right now for 8858, it looks like from your picture that you are using asus Nahmic as well. Here are the links for the drivers I used to install on my system. 

8858_FF03_PG474_Win10_RS5_19H1_ResellASUS_WHQL.zip: https://github.com/alanfox2000/real...FF03_PG474_Win10_RS5_19H1_ResellASUS_WHQL.zip
8858.1_UAD_WHQL_AVO.7z: https://github.com/alanfox2000/real...es/download/6.0.8858.1/8858.1_UAD_WHQL_AVO.7z



erpguy53 said:


> is alanfox2000 aware of that neat trick?



I'm sure he is, we talked about it in one of his threads long ago. I'm not sure if he went as far as to trying patching the HDA driver .dll, if I remember correctly he was trying to patch the UAD .dll file.

Odly enough when I tried that method it just wouldn't work. I even tried to take the rltkAPO64U.dll and rename it to rltkAPO64.dll then patch it and rename it back to rltkAPO64U.dll it does not work.


----------



## Katagiri (Dec 29, 2019)

bottlefedc83 said:


> LoL. I tried to tell them!
> The trick i have found is to try to have the HDA driver version as close to UAD driver version. I have found too big of gap issues start to arise (system gets confused on which driver  is installed, can wind up with a UAD and a HDA installed at once).
> 
> Also use the .dll from appropriate type you are installing. Example is my case, I have a Crosshair VI which you want to install Nahmic/ss3 drivers on, so I find the closest ff03 HDA driver to patch.
> ...


You are right, I'm using Asus Nahmic. I patched the first 2.80 HDA driver I found, it worked without any issues so far. Studio and Radar are working fine.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 1, 2020)

Toto said:


> Hello, greetings from Germany
> I would like to know if it possible one of this drivers to install on my soundblaster x-fi fatality ( sb460)
> My vendor IDs are<<<<
> PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00231102&REV_00<
> ...



no sorry Toto.
you need to be using an onboard *Realtek HD audio* device with hardware vendor IDs beginning with "*HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC*"

the "unlocked" Realtek HD audio drivers are not compatible with any Soundblaster X-FI Fatal1ty card (or any other audio device that is not Realtek)


----------



## RooZ (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi, anyone have the idea what to do in order to get 5.1 working? I can only select stereo and quadro (which is not working)
Im using analog inputs with Logitech 5.1 system and creative fatality headphones in front inputs.

Asus Prime -Z270-P - ALC887 - Windows 8.1 64bit


----------



## ajua (Jan 13, 2020)

Katagiri said:


> Finally I had time to test. It worked! You are a genius and nobody is paying attention.



Hi. Do you mind being a bit more explicit with what you did? I want to try and make my onboard sound work with DTS/DDL. My motherboard is an ASUS ROG Strix Z370-E with the S1220a audio chip. What latest drivers did you install, can you point me to them? Do I just drop your patched dll in safe mode after installing the drivers and the option should appear in the audio control panel if I understand correctly.

My sound card, Sound Blaster Zx, is having issues with channels going quieter than others (probably because it's installed in a pcie x4 slot but I can't use the only x1 I have on this mobo atm). So if I can have DTS and/or DDL with the onboard sound chip via optical out, I can remove the sound card and not worry about the sound issues I'm having right now anymore.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: added my correct onboard audio chip model.


----------



## Katagiri (Jan 13, 2020)

ajua said:


> Hi. Do you mind being a bit more explicit with what you did? I want to try and make my onboard sound work with DTS/DDL. My motherboard is an ASUS ROG Strix Z370-E with the S1220a audio chip. What latest drivers did you install, can you point me to them? Do I just drop your patched dll in safe mode after installing the drivers and the option should appear in the audio control panel if I understand correctly.
> 
> My sound card, Sound Blaster Zx, is having issues with channels going quieter than others (probably because it's installed in a pcie x4 slot but I can't use the only x1 I have on this mobo atm). So if I can have DTS and/or DDL with the onboard sound chip via optical out, I can remove the sound card and not worry about the sound issues I'm having right now anymore.
> 
> ...


Hello! I installed the latest UAD drivers for my board from Asus website, it will work for you because we have the same board. https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-Z370-E-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/
After that I downloaded the first HDA 2.80 drivers I found here https://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/18007/
And unzipped it and followed bottlefedc83's instructions here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-4175039
You can find the patch here https://www.mediafire.com/file/vjam...und.driver-patch-(pass_is_'realtek').zip/file the password is realtek
Don't worry if your antivirus thinks it's a virus.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 13, 2020)

So I was able to patch the file and install, rename, safemode, etc. I now have DDL5.1 and DTS Interactive 5.1 as options. 
Seems all this does is make my receiver display DD5.1 or DTS5.1, it does not actually work. I hear no sound at all through any other channels besides stereo. I tried playing the windows test sound and get nothing but tones on right and left channels, it doesnt even try the rest of the channels. I also tried some games and get the same and surround actually dissappeared from the game menu, displays correctly on receiver but very apparent the surround channels are empty.


----------



## Katagiri (Jan 13, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> So I was able to patch the file and install, rename, safemode, etc. I now have DDL5.1 and DTS Interactive 5.1 as options.
> Seems all this does is make my receiver display DD5.1 or DTS5.1, it does not actually work. I hear no sound at all through any other channels besides stereo. I tried playing the windows test sound and get nothing but tones on right and left channels, it doesnt even try the rest of the channels. I also tried some games and get the same and surround actually dissappeared from the game menu, displays correctly on receiver but very apparent the surround channels are empty.


If you are doing the UAD method, you should not patch and install.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry if I wasnt clear. Here is what I did:

1. Downloaded and installed latest driver from Gigabyte.
2. Downloaded Sound patch and R2.82 used that to patch and rename like this person did "I patched a HDA driver rltkAPO64.dll and renamed it to RltkAPOU64.dll then dropped in windows/system32 in safe mode"
3.Restarted

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Katagiri (Jan 13, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> Sorry if I wasnt clear. Here is what I did:
> 
> 1. Downloaded and installed latest driver from Gigabyte.
> 2. Downloaded Sound patch and R2.82 used that to patch and rename like this person did "I patched a HDA driver rltkAPO64.dll and renamed it to RltkAPOU64.dll then dropped in windows/system32 in safe mode"
> ...


Try to patch the 2.80, I used the one I linked and it worked.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry, I actually had the 2.80 patched not the 2.82 but I tried yours and it is not working. I also tried to patch 2.82 and all give same result. I also made the registry entry you mentioned it your early post.


----------



## Katagiri (Jan 13, 2020)

I can't think what could be causing the issue. Both bottlefedc83 and me have Asus mother boards, maybe this method doesn't work with your chip?


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes, that is what I was thinking. Maybe this chip just wont work.


----------



## ajua (Jan 13, 2020)

Katagiri said:


> Hello! I installed the latest UAD drivers for my board from Asus website, it will work for you because we have the same board. https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-Z370-E-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/
> After that I downloaded the first HDA 2.80 drivers I found here https://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/18007/
> And unzipped it and followed bottlefedc83's instructions here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-4175039
> You can find the patch here https://www.mediafire.com/file/vjame3amuuteadz/realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch-(pass_is_'realtek').zip/file the password is realtek
> Don't worry if your antivirus thinks it's a virus.



Thanks. I will give that a try in a couple of hours when I get home. The patched file you mentioned in the post with your screenshot works on different systems? I already downloaded that one and I have the latest drivers from Asus page ready to install.

To summarize: install asus drivers, patch file or use yours, drop it in system32 in safe mode, reboot. Will post back when I try it.


----------



## Katagiri (Jan 13, 2020)

ajua said:


> Thanks. I will give that a try in a couple of hours when I get home. The patched file you mentioned in the post with your screenshot works on different systems? I already downloaded that one and I have the latest drivers from Asus page ready to install.
> 
> To summarize: install asus drivers, patch file or use yours, drop it in system32 in safe mode, reboot. Will post back when I try it.


Yes, it's supposed to.


----------



## ajua (Jan 13, 2020)

Katagiri said:


> Yes, it's supposed to.



Thanks again. Will try yours first since it worked for you and we have the same mobo. One last question, what kind of stereo sources have you tested? So I can check similar ones to make sure I'm getting stereo to 5.1 encoding.


----------



## Katagiri (Jan 13, 2020)

ajua said:


> Thanks again. Will try yours first since it worked for you and we have the same mobo. One last question, what kind of stereo sources have you tested? So I can check similar ones to make sure I'm getting stereo to 5.1 encoding.


I used a test video I download sometime ago, it's called TEST.TOOL.Ac3 Dolby Digital 5.1Ch Sound Test


----------



## ajua (Jan 13, 2020)

Katagiri said:


> I used a test video I download sometime ago, it's called TEST.TOOL.Ac3 Dolby Digital 5.1Ch Sound Test



I have some videos like that to test my channels but in this case the one you mentioned or the ones I have are of no use if you want to see if stereo sources are being encoded (and sent) to the o the channels. Since they are videos 5.1 audio all the channels are going to work because the source is 5.1 already. The encoding is needed for 2.1 or 2.0 sources to be sent to 5.1/all channels.

If you watch a youtube video on your browser or play a music file with vlc or similar program you should hear all the channels. That would be the test needed to check if stereo sources are being encoded to 5.1 with DTS or DDL.


----------



## Katagiri (Jan 13, 2020)

ajua said:


> I have some videos like that to test my channels but in this case the one you mentioned or the ones I have are of no use if you want to see if stereo sources are being encoded (and sent) to the o the channels. Since they are videos 5.1 audio all the channels are going to work because the source is 5.1 already. The encoding is needed for 2.1 or 2.0 sources to be sent to 5.1/all channels.
> 
> If you watch a youtube video on your browser or play a music file with vlc or similar program you should hear all the channels. That would be the test needed to check if stereo sources are being encoded to 5.1 with DTS or DDL.


I tested a song that just won't leave my head those weeks and looks fine to me with Windows Groove player, before the patch, Groove couldn't render music well.  In case you want to test, I upload the very same mp3. http://www.mediafire.com/file/lb6qpqty2txwz4n/22_-_IN_YOUR_HEART.mp3/file


----------



## ajua (Jan 13, 2020)

Katagiri said:


> I tested a song that just won't leave my head those weeks and looks fine to me with Windows Groove player, before the patch, Groove couldn't render music well.  In case you want to test, I upload the very same mp3. http://www.mediafire.com/file/lb6qpqty2txwz4n/22_-_IN_YOUR_HEART.mp3/file



Thanks, I will try that one and other stereo sources to make sure everything is working as expected. I will report back in a couple of hours.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 13, 2020)

I think games are the easier way to test, I usually can hear animals, voices, and any other sounds from the game around my speakers as I move through the game, if you use video be careful that youre are not being fooled by bitstream. I just test with games to take the video false positives out of the equation. AAC should be good

Wow I guess it is working for AAC movies but not in games???  What the heck? This is the only video file I have in AAC and is outputting perfectly for both DTS Interactive and DDL! I am so confused now why it is not working in game.




d though.


----------



## ajua (Jan 13, 2020)

For game it depends because some games are capable of outputting surround (5.1) sound and you can hear all the channels as you turn the camera, etc. Unless you actually configure the game to output in stereo and you hear all channels, there's no way to be 100% it's working. Audio files with vlc or media player classic and youtube or spotify are the easiest way to check the stereo to 5.1 encoding imo.

In your screenshot it appears the file you're playing has 5.1 channel audio, so it will work without any encoding, every channel will be out to the corresponding one.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 13, 2020)

It is working now all channels not sure what I did to get it to work but I have discrete 5.1 channel separation. Thank you Katagirl for your help.

Ajua, that is an AAC video file it is not encoded to be DTS nor DD etc. It is 5.1. It will not output multi channel audio in bitstrteam, pcm only. That is why it is a good file to test with. In game is very good for a test, find an npc to talk to and as it is speaking move the cam around 360 degrees and you can hear the voice move around your surround speakers. At least IMO I think it is the best way to tell if the sound is being output correctly.


----------



## Katagiri (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm only playing Black Desert ATM, its sound id not the strong point.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 13, 2020)

I am playing BOTW on cemu and it looks and sounds awesome. This method of using current drivers and just replacing it in system32 works, I tried patching old versions, anybody wodering, do yourself a favor and do this method first.

So I am going to explain some stuff for others that might need it and if I forget it someday. The reason I wanted to enable this is that I had 1 HDMI from my 2070 directly to my TV at 4K 60HZ, problem is my receiver cant pass that frequency through, nor my TV cant pass dts DD+ only DD audio back and forth using ARC. So to solve this I used a DP to HDMI adapter to run directly to my Receiver which will do DD+ DTSHD Master etc. The big drawback is that you technically are running 2 diplays on two different ports on the 2070 and the TV, so if I want to get into my bios I usually have to switch inputs on my tv. I also noticed just a bunch of other little problems that I am frankly sick of so that led me here.

Now I can use only 1 HDMI cable and still get surround through DDL or DTS Interactive. And I can still bitstream. The only negative to this setup is that I lose the higher end encodes of DD+ HD Master etc. I am fine with regular DD and DTS for now as I game more than watch movies. And I know what you may be thinking : "Why not just output sound through HDMI?" Again, because depending on your receiver which in my case only will passthrough 4k@30hz which is dookey. A new receiver would be key here with 4k60hz passthrough I could just passthrough all surround formats and be done with it but I am not in the mood to spend $$$ just because of that.

So until I get a new receiver I am stuck with this. If anybody has any ideas to better this setup I am glad to hear it.


----------



## ajua (Jan 14, 2020)

@Katagiri I installed the latest version from Asus website but it's not the UAD since the Sonic Studio and Realtek Manager apps are not from the MS Store. Can you confirm which version you installed to have the panel from the MS store like in your screenshot? I installed the one from Dec 3rd in the screenshot and just downloaded the previous one just in case I need to try it with that.


----------



## Katagiri (Jan 14, 2020)

ajua said:


> @Katagiri I installed the latest version from Asus website but it's not the UAD since the Sonic Studio and Realtek Manager apps are not from the MS Store. Can you confirm which version you installed to have the panel from the MS store like in your screenshot? I installed the one from Dec 3rd in the screenshot and just downloaded the previous one just in case I need to try it with that.View attachment 142151


I think mine is from 2019/06/13. After that I updated from the store. You should completely uninstall the HDA version, and install UAD drivers from scratch, usually the apps from Windows store are downloaded by themselves, you can also look for them inside the driver's folders and force install. I think the latest version is not UAD since some systems are having problems with them like slow opening apps, here only Firefox and Chrome are slow.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 14, 2020)

Now that I think everything is up and running now, is there a solution to the audio timing out? I tried to add power entries in regedit but didnt work.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Jan 14, 2020)

Don't install the HDA drivers, just UAD drivers, make sure no remnants of HDA drivers are left, delete the render and capture in windows registry. After you have your UAD driver installed correctly you have a couple of options with what .dll to use. You can use the 2015 one that allows you to use DDL and DTSi, be warned if you like have any APO installed this really sucks because its buggy, my best guess is it populates LFX,GFX,SFX,MFX,EFX to have both encoders available, basically leaving you with no room for any APO because in my experience if you have LFX,GFX  populated SFX,MFX,EFX dont work. Just a guess with experience.

My recommendation is to find HDA driver with the closest version ,or matching preferably, patch rltkAP064.dll, when its done, rename it to rltkAPOU64.dll and throw it in system32. This will limit you to just the DDL encoder but you will be able to install any apo to use with it, I use Atmos for Gaming for my DDL on SPDIF. 

In case its not clear to anyone reading all this, you dont have to install the HDA drivers to patch them, just patch the .dll in the win64 folder of the .zip.

Also dont drop the patched .dll in system32 unless your in safe mode, chance of corrupting it if you try in normal boot and crashes while copying.


----------



## ajua (Jan 14, 2020)

@Katagiri @bottlefedc83 The Asus UAD drivers Katagiri used gave me a prompt that said timeout error when I tried to open the sonic studio app and I couldn't interact with it. I made sure both sonic studio and sonic radar were updated from the store but nothing I could do. I uninstalled and tried the latest from Asus website which are HDA and used Alan Finote's AudioDevice_sky (which is an internal realtek app iirc) and I have DTS and DDL working. One or the other, can't have both but they work encoding stereo cources to DDL or DTS. Confirmed this using MusicBee with MP3 files and YouTube with Vivaldi. All stereo audio is being encoded and sent as 5.1 to my AV receiver via digital output.

Only issue I have at the moment is that the patcher/configurator makes the audio panel app look like gigabyte if using DDL or the generic realtek panel if using DTS. Even if I uninstall the drivers and programs the next time I install the official Asus drivers I get the gygabyte panel, like something is left in the system from the configurator/patcher. Any of you know how to complete clean uninstall all realtek stuff to get rid of this and get the ROG looking programs/panel? What do you mean Bottle by "delete the render and capture in windows registry ", where are these entries?

I also want to try the latest UAD drivers just for the sake of it. What do you do to install them Bottle? Just double click the InstallPackage.bat file? After that open the store and update the app(s) and drop the patched dll in safe mode? I will try that. Curious, what mobo and chip do you have?

To summarize for other readers, I have the latest Asus drivers working with DDL or DTS using the AudioDevice_sky configurator. Board is an Asus Rog Strix Z370-E with the s1220a audio chip. Shows as ALC1220 in the audio panel.


----------



## Katagiri (Jan 14, 2020)

Maybe you can uninstall it with DDU. I have no idea how to get rid of ROG looking, only installing generic drivers but I don't think it's better.


----------



## ajua (Jan 17, 2020)

@hotrippr I read you had the issue of stereo sources not being encoded to 5.1, just 2.1. I have the same problem. I installed the latest UAD drivers for my audio chip (s1220a) and dropped @Katagiri patched dll in system32 in safe mode. To make it clear because I think there's confusion what it actually means encoding stereo sources to 5.1 channels: with DDL or DTS working, your system will encode any source into DDL or DTS and will pass it through SPIF or HDMI to your receiver. However, a desired result for this is to have stereo sources encoded to 5.1 (also known as upmix) so you can get surround sound on all your speakers when playing stereo sources on your music player, youtube, spotify, etc.

The method us three (Katagiri, Hotrippr) did enable the DDL and DTS encoding in the digital output as shown in the screenshots below. However, stereo sources are being encoded to stereo, not 5.1. So it's like not having DDL and DTS capabilities despite the audio being output as DDL or DTS (verified this with an AV receiver and Logitech Z906 where the input is bening recognized as DTS or DDL). I tested audio files from stereo MP3s to 5.1 AC3 and video files with DTS and AC3 (Dolby Digital) audio. Also tested Spotify and YouTube with the same result: audio is being encoded but stereo still outputs only 2 channels, not 5.1.

The output is being encoded using DTS or DDL but it's using the same number of channels as the source:
*Stereo source = output encoded to DTS or DDL but just two channels as the source, front right and front left.
5.1 source (AC3, DTS, AAC) = output encoded as DTS or DDL with all the channels.*

How do I know the 5.1 sources are being encoded to 5.1? (So I know at least there's encoding going on in the audio chip) I disable bitstreaming in MPC-HC to make sure the audio is passed to the chip, so it gets encoded and then output. This produces 5.1 channels which the expected result and what I want for stereo sources.

The encoding is working as you can see but it's not useful in my case and I presume all others since you want DDL or DTS to encode stereo sources to 5.1. Your AV receiver or speaker system can already handle 5.1 sources as DDL or DTS.

Hotrippr, I also tested 5.1 AAC audio and it gets encoded into DTS and DDL with all the channels but it's not working for stereo sources as I described above. If I test in the audio device properties I only get left and right channels, the others are totally silent like you commented a page or two back.

Have you done any other things besides the patched dll into system32 in safe mode? Are you 100% sure you have stereo sources outputting 5.1 channels? (without using any of your receiver's capabilities to upmix the input). Can you please confirm this? Thanks.

*Edit*: forgot to add the screenshots.





One additional test that I just did to confirm that the DTS and DDL encoding but it's only working with the same channels as the source is to use MusicBee to play some songs. Result is that audio gets encoded but the output only has 2 channels (it remains stereo, which defeats the purpose of what I want). Then I enable an option called _Upmix Stereo to 5.1_ and as expected, the audio is encoded but this time it has 5.1 channels. This confirms the encoding is working but I don't know what we need to do to have stereo encoded to 5.1.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 17, 2020)

Here is what I did:
1. downloaded and installed latest drivers from my motherboard manufacturer. Then applied registry entry ("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1.)
2. downloaded r2.82 and extracted the executable to a folder (I tried 2.80 but didnt work)
3. downloaded the patcher and patched driver rltkAPO64.dll and then copied to desktop or wherever you want and renamed it to RltkAPOU64.dll  (do not run r2.82, it is only to get the dll once you patch it and copy it to windows it can be deleted if desired)
4. restarted to safe mode and copy and pasted the .dll I patched to windows system32 folder, clicked "replace file"  when it prompted
5.restarted to windows normally set up my sound to DDL or DTS in windows or in your realtek control center or whatever your motherboard mfg driver installed

Note: that when I did this I noticed the other nvidia audio devices were stuck in a weird way I had to manually toggle stereo for my other audio ports in windows that I had set up as 5.1 that were not using stereo because I unplugged it then replugged it. I kept getting game crashes and no sound because they were not configured correctly. I would just set all audio devices to stereo first if I were you. If that makes sense.

Now lossless AAC PCM5.1 audio does get encoded to DD or DTS with correct channel outputs and sounds just as good as PCM did before. 

Games now run in surround aswell with DDLive and have very nice 5.1 seperation for example in game I go to an NPC that is speaking and I put my ear to Center speaker and I hear the voice, R rear I hear birds or whatever, L rear waterfall, R and L sand so on etc etc, sounds just as good as it did when I was using HDMI PCM surround in game.

Other video files in DD DTS bitsream perfectly without having to touch any sound settings, this is configured in my media player which is MPC. Sadly optical cannot bitstream D True HD or DTS HD Master and just gets bitstreamed to plain ol DD or DTS. But whatever.

Stereo sources do indeed get played as stereo only even though my AVR displays DD 5.1. No sound is coming out the rears or center as it should not be.

So in summary everything is working as it should.

I would like to add that from working with this, it is my understanding that DDLive will take PCM signals, encode, output or whatever you wanna call it, whether they are 5.1 or stereo and encode them to DD or DTS but in the same channel output. It does not take stereo and turn it into 5.1 nor I think it should nor do I want that. That is what Pro Logic did back in the day. If I want 5.1 stereo then I would just use 5ch stereo on MY AVR, if I want Pro Logic then I would have the AVR do that too.


----------



## ajua (Jan 17, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> Stereo sources do indeed get played as stereo only even though my AVR displays DD 5.1. No sound is coming out the rears or center as it should not be.
> 
> So in summary everything is working as it should.



This is the issue though. DTS and DDL encoding should encode stereo sources to 5.1 channels. It's the way these technologies have been working with onboard chips and discrete audio cards. Their most used feature is stereo to 5.1. Otherwise if you're using an AV receiver you don't need to use DTS or DDL on the PC at all since they have DTS and/or DDL encoding themselves. Only scenario that is being useful to you is to encode 5.1 AAC to DDL or DTS if you don't want your receiver to upmix the input.

Example, using my Sound Blaster Zx I just enable DDL or DTS and I get stereo (or anything) to 5.1. This is no the case with the Realtek onboard chip. If I enable DDL or DTS, I get encoding but only for the same number of channels the source has.

I wonder if there's something else I or other can do to make it encode stereo to 5.1. I had this functionality on my previous motherboard, I just enabled DDL or DTS like I do on the Sound Blaster Zx and that's it, everything gets output as 5.1.

*Edit*: to answer your last paragraph edit, stereo to 5.1 is a feature of DTS and DDL. It's a use case for persons that want their stereo sources output to all their channels, for example. The other is to encode everything and send it through SPIF or HDMI but this also can and should encode stereo to 5.1 as has been the case on PC on board chips for as far back as I can remember. Check the technology description in their corresponding pages or wikipedia.

In your case, that you don't want stereo to 5.1, you can chose not to encode anything other than AAC on your video player for example. That way all sources are being passed without modification to your receiver, where you can use pro logic or any other sound options you might want. This is known as bitstreaming for those that don't know. Like if you have DDL or DTS on your audio panel you can chose to bitstream on your video or audio player to not have the signal encoded on the pc and just sent as is to the receiver.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 17, 2020)

You are not correct in regards to having a receiver. I will tell you why. This whole thread on the forum is because 5.1 is locked natively on the software. You do need DDLive even with a receiver if you use optical. It is what led me to this thread. I think you are confusing video files encoded with DD or DTS (or anything encoded with DD DTS for that matter, that is just bitstreamed so you are correct you do not need DDLive or DTS Interactive for that.
No games as of now are DTS or DD that I play or am familiar with, if they are it is rare. Games nowadays output surround by PCM multichannel. HDMI will pass that through to the AVR and will play lossless PCM 5.1, 7.1, etc if capable. It is a big reason why you no longer see EAX or other BS branding in games anymore, when HDMI can just past that info through directly to the AVR. So people with optical to their AVRs need DDLive DTS Interactive or Nahimic or whatever to have correct ch mappings because like I said before optical cant carry that PCM info.

As far as add on sound cards and your issue I have to admit that I cannot help you as I do not have one or had one in over a decade and do not remember anything from that long ago. Sorry I cant help much in that regard.


----------



## ajua (Jan 17, 2020)

You are also correct but I think you misunderstood what I tried to say or I didn't explain it well. Yes, DDL and DTS will encode the audio to send it through SPDIF or HDMI. They are also capable to encoding stereo sources to 5.1 channels, not just 1:1 where stereo is encoded to DTS or DDL but just as 2.1 not 5.1.

I have used several audio chips during my life time and if they had DDL and DTS capabilities, they were all able to encode stereo to 5.1. This is the first case I find the encoding just maps the source channels to the output in a 1:1 fashion. However, it's not an advertised feature of my chip. But if the patched DLL we are using to "unlock" DTS and DDL on chips that don't have it enabled on their original drivers enables the encoding, I assume it should work for stereo to 5.1 as has been the case in all the times I used a chip that supported both technologies.

The example of my Sound Blaster is clear I think. The card has DDL and DTS capabilities with the same options and configurations for both technologies as the Realtek chip: DDL is just on or off, DTS has music and movie options. In either case, I just enable DDL or DTS and I instantly have stereo to 5.1 on both my receiver and Logitech Z906. No need to do anything else like use pro logic on the receiver or the effect options in the Z906 controller, which is similar to pro logic with surround, 4.1  which is the equivalent of pro logic multi stereo, or just 2.1.


----------



## hotrippr (Jan 17, 2020)

I understand your issue.  I am not familiar with using that feature. What about in the realtek control panel? Under enhancements, scene, or environment? Isnt there an option there? Sounds like there should be. Not everyone has an AVR and people still use and make analog equipment. Are you sure that feature is still supported?

I think the best bet is if someone that currently runs analog PC speaker system like you can chime in here.

What sound system did you say you had?


----------



## ajua (Jan 17, 2020)

The features are still called the same, Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect and I started to use them at least 10-12 years ago. Always look for motherboards with support for them but in the recent era the high end motherboards don't come with that support anymore, at least the majority don't. Last time I used a mobo that had them was a couple of years ago with the Asus Prime Z370-A and it worked as I described, you enable DDLnor DTS and you get all sources including stereo encoded to 5.1.

I assume the technologies haven't changed because why would they when there's plenty of newer ones like Atmos and all the DTS ones like Ultra and they never changed in years after their introduction.

My current setup on the desktop is a Rog Strix Z370-E with s1220a (ALC1220) audio and I have a Sound Blaster Zx installed. I never bothered with the integrated chip because the card did that but I thought of giving the on board audio a try in case I decided to not use the card on the next upgrade.

Sound system was a Sony AVR that was like 15 years old but started to die and some channels stopped working. I bought a Logitech Z906 a couple of days ago and it sounds really good, pretty happy with the purchase and I'd recommend it to anyone that doesn't need a receiver for their desktop.

I have been using SPDIF for both the AVR and the Logitech Z906, no analog. 

The Realtek control panel has DDL and DTS options as shown in the screenshots I posted earlier but there are no additional options. All the motherboards I have used with these technologies and my sound card are the same: DDL is just enabled and DTS has a setting where you choose music or movie or none.

The weird thing as I already explained is that the encoding is not encoding stereo to 5.1. If I switch to my sound card as the audio device DDL and DTS on it do stereo to 5.1.

Since we're using modified drivers or dll files to enable them in unsupported audio chips (for license anyway since most or all of them are capable anyway) there's no way to troubleshoot or find why stereo is not encoded into 5.1.

Luckily I still have the option to not remove the sound card and keep using it but it Sucks that I can't consider getting rid of it or using it on anew htpc I have planned to do this year because I would lose the capability on my desktop.


----------



## funboy6942 (Jan 17, 2020)

Not sure if this will help you, or what you are looking for, but I use VLC player, and then I also use the K-lite program in install all my codec and the windows classic media player within. When my board with the 1220-VB and just the 1220 chipset is set to dd or dts its like mono using those players with almost all  sound coming through the center, but if I choose, using spdif to my denon btw, 24bit 96K HZ and switch my Denon to DTS Neo Cinema then the vocals come through the center and there is really good separation with the rest going to my side and rear speakers really filling the room up nicely keeping like I said the vocals centered. I use this set up when I want to fill the room up with particular songs I like to hear this way, maybe it will help you as well and get that sweet spot as well? Just thought Id pass that on to you, and fyi I have nothing else put on, no sound blaster, no Dolby theater, just 24bit 96k HZ and thats it with either of the two players. OH in VLC you may have to go into preferences/audio and turn on spdif for its off naively for what ever reason.


----------



## ajua (Jan 17, 2020)

@funboy6942 I appreciate the tip. That can be done with an AVR or even the Z906 but in my use case I need to have dts or ddl enabled to hear games in 5.1 with proper channel mapping. Since the AVR got replaced with the Z906 I can't have proper separation for stereo sources with the s1220a ddl or dts encoding as explained in previous posts. Especially when I usually listen to music while playing and with 5.1 from game and stereo from music it doesn't sound right at the same time.

I will give the on board audio a day or two of more tries with different drivers and see if I can get stereo to 5.1 working with it. If not, I will disable it and will continue using my trusty sound blaster Zx.


----------



## bottlefedc83 (Jan 19, 2020)

For those of you that are having issues getting sound to not be 2.1 when on DTSi or DDL after using the patch and rename method, you should open your FX configurator select your SPDIF Optical endpoint, delete all entries in the Composite MFX APO and Steam MFX APO Processing, apply, restart driver and test. Deleting the entries in those has fixed it for me in the past, some vendor drivers use this MFX to block 5.1 7.1 etc.



ajua said:


> You are also correct but I think you misunderstood what I tried to say or I didn't explain it well. Yes, DDL and DTS will encode the audio to send it through SPDIF or HDMI. They are also capable to encoding stereo sources to 5.1 channels, not just 1:1 where stereo is encoded to DTS or DDL but just as 2.1 not 5.1.
> 
> I have used several audio chips during my life time and if they had DDL and DTS capabilities, they were all able to encode stereo to 5.1. This is the first case I find the encoding just maps the source channels to the output in a 1:1 fashion. However, it's not an advertised feature of my chip. But if the patched DLL we are using to "unlock" DTS and DDL on chips that don't have it enabled on their original drivers enables the encoding, I assume it should work for stereo to 5.1 as has been the case in all the times I used a chip that supported both technologies.
> 
> The example of my Sound Blaster is clear I think. The card has DDL and DTS capabilities with the same options and configurations for both technologies as the Realtek chip: DDL is just on or off, DTS has music and movie options. In either case, I just enable DDL or DTS and I instantly have stereo to 5.1 on both my receiver and Logitech Z906. No need to do anything else like use pro logic on the receiver or the effect options in the Z906 controller, which is similar to pro logic with surround, 4.1  which is the equivalent of pro logic multi stereo, or just 2.1.


Try the method I said above, if you need more assistance ill try to post pics off my media computer.


----------



## funboy6942 (Jan 19, 2020)

I tried to install the fx configurator and I get a common is not installed error not telling me what this "common" thing is Im supposed to install. Any chance you can help me so Im not reading pages to try and figure this common common error is?


----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 20, 2020)

funboy6942 said:


> I tried to install the fx configurator and I get a common is not installed error not telling me what this "common" thing is Im supposed to install. Any chance you can help me so Im not reading pages to try and figure this common common error is?


Screenshot.


----------



## funboy6942 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## CityCultivator (Jan 20, 2020)

funboy6942 said:


> View attachment 142693


Where did you download fx configurator?
official link : PureSoftApps: APO Driver


----------



## funboy6942 (Jan 20, 2020)

YOU ARE THE MAN!!! I now can do it all through HDMI WHOO HOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## michael205 (Jan 29, 2020)

I need help to get my device to work again...
I used Realtek Audio Device Tweak and didn't realy know what im doing. Now i have no sound... all settings are lost and i need dump file to get it back how it was... :/ of corse i didn't make one :/

Could someone help me get it back to life ? VEN_10EC&DEV_0892

(ErrorCode 1) <= HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_15586B01&REV_1003\4&35F46B4&0&0001
Power Data: Bus(D3), Codec(D3)

Edit

OK i fixed it but there is one more problem that ocured . When i plug my 5.1  front speakers are not detected . Analog output is connected with Digital output. When i was playing with Realtek Audio Device Tweak i managed to make make it worked but i don't know how.  Can someone tell me what could help ?


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 8, 2020)

I am really done with this. Surround in games is not working. Actually it is wrking in menu music, but gameplay is stereo using DTSi or DDLive. Very confusing. I have a 6ch aac test video file and it is output correctly to my AVR and full seperation. For some reason DDL nor DTSi is able to encode game audio. Bitstreaming also works as it should. Games are the issue. Not sure if last windows update broke things but I reinstalled the whole patching process as I did before and now it is broke.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 8, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> I am really done with this. Surround in games is not working. Actually it is wrking in menu music, but gameplay is stereo using DTSi or DDLive. Very confusing. I have a 6ch aac test video file and it is output correctly to my AVR and full seperation. For some reason DDL nor DTSi is able to encode game audio. Bitstreaming also works as it should. Games are the issue. Not sure if last windows update broke things but I reinstalled the whole patching process as I did before and now it is broke.


Did you set your games to output 5.1?
By default games output stereo on ddl/dtsi.


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 8, 2020)

There is not an option in game, For the past few years I believe this in game option is less and less available as most titles will auto detect what you have set in windows...therein lies the problem, ddlive/dtsi does not have a configure speaker option in the win audio settings. Since it is on the fly encoding how are games to know this? Modern titles just passthrough the PCM info, no more EAX or other sound encodes since people either have HDMI or analog sound setups, s/pdif people are screwed I guess. I am pretty sure most people that are using ddlive are not getting true channel seperation in recent titles that do not have 5.1 option in game settings. Just because your receiver says DD5.1 or DTS does not mean it is actually outputting multi channel correctly. This is also why the stream dies after a couple of seconds when there is no sound being played, DDLive is "virtual" for lack of a better term. The difference is night and day, you don't need to put your ear up to the speakers when testing for ch separation it is very noticeable at least to me.

Your comment made me realize that if the stream is set to 5.1 then DDLive and DTSi are awesome, but if the application has to auto detect the stream map then it is not awesome haha. For now I have gone back to using a DP>HDMI cable for sound, not ideal for me but it is the best option for now.


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 10, 2020)

I use my Denon AVR-2808Ci with Spdif and DDL and DTSi and notice channel separation with games Like the new Star wars, GriD 2019, and older title NFS hot pursuit all of which in sound can select 5.1 and 7.1. I run it in 5.1 and can hear it all around me, and in racing games can hear the cars coming from behind and from which side, not in stereo at all for me. I messed with the setting for HDMI, but since my tv and pc is hooked up to my receiver with the spdif cables, I just find one more less thing to go into setting to play with the better, for me that is. But if I set up as 24 bit 96K in Spdif, and using DTS Nero 6, vs DDL is night and day as far as separation go. My rears are about 10 feet away from me, and my fronts and center are 2-3 feet away from me, so Im not hearing a blend of the front, there is actual separation from when I pass a car to go from front l/r to rear l/r as I pass or about to get passed, and same goes with the newest Star wars game. Maybe its within the receiver your using, a setting you have over looked perhaps? It was fun playing around with it getting to do DDL and DTSi through HDMI, but didnt see anything more with the settings to my ears playing with all the other driver settings, so if it aint broke 

I get movies to play in all formats its supposed to using Spdif using VLC for you do need to enable SPDIF in the sound menu of VLC, and I use windows media classic player as well that installs with the K-Lite Codec pack I always install when I redo mine, or anyones pc.


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes that is why I also would like to use spdif for simplifying all of the driver issues/quirks of using basically a ghost 2nd monitor for sound, etc. That is exactly as I thought, you are proving my point that if a game has surround options in game menu it will work. The problem is not all games have a surround option, many have autodetect to what you have in set in windows under "configure speakers", DDLive is only set under advanced and if you try to test it it will only send test tones in stereo even though you have selected DDLive or DTSi. Not arguing with you in anyway in that regard but DDLive and DTSi are limited to games with "surround" options. I confirmed that even on my own system but thank you anyways. I was chugging along fine till I installed a title that didnt have

When you play videos it is called Bitstreaming. Spdif will passthrough DTS and DD, you do not need DDLive for that nor does it use it because bitstreaming will take prioity when as you said it is enabled in your video player. You are not getting Lossless formats however. Spdif is not capable of sending formats such as DTS Master, D True HD, so you are missing out on some things, but what you dont know wont hurt you, and I doubt you would be able to hear the quality difference anyhow. 

PS: these titles I have do not have surround options and are auto configured by system: Forza Horizons4. Halo Reach. Terminator Resistance. 
       These do have surround option and do output 5.1 with DDLive: Fallen Order, Some WiiU titles emulated by Cemu, DirtRally


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 11, 2020)

You are right on that aspect, but to counter that I and my son both use older home theater receivers for our sound that have not only hdmi, but SPDIF, AND 7.1 in and out. most if not ALL newer receivers built have 7.1 out, but not in, so I buy the older ones off the goodwill's online store and make sure it has ins and outs in 5.1 or 7.1, for they are a aplenty on there and cheap. Then I can run my analogs, using a y adapter for my 7.1 headset to my receiver, so the games that dont play in surround sound, like you mentioned, will then doing it that way. May want to look into using older head units for the same reason, for you dont need a newer one when almost all newer TV's have Spdif out, and can use them as the HDMI switch, then looking for a receiver that has a butt ton of HDMI, and use its one out to the tv. I also find this takes care fo any video problems you may come into running everything to a newer receiver then to the tv, for my newer denon though is HDR support, will not, no matter what, even trying several 4k hdr supported cables, will ever play in HDR unless I go right from my PC to the TV using the same exact cable I was trying before. So for that fact, my pc setup is an older Denon with dedicated 7.1 inputs and outs, and anything NOT 4k goes into it, and out to my TV, and other stuff that is 4K goes right to the TV and use the SPDIF feature out to the receiver 

If interested its www.shopgoodwill.com if you need to get a cheap head unit that has 5.1 or 7.1, its like ebay on there, and got to look for one with reasonable shipping charges as well. I got this Denon for I believe $45 shipped several years ago and has served me well not needing to buy another one in quite some time for either of us. But if you want 5.1 or 7.1 in a game that doesnt allow you to select it using live, then this is the only other way to go without buying some cheap 5.1 logitechs that wont sound near as good as a head unit, 5- 7 speakers, and a dedicated decent sub, IMO of course, hence why I been doing it like this for many, many, many, many years.


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes thanks. Precisely the problem!
I am astonished that Nvidia knows about many of people request an option in cp for audio only setting for one of the outputs and do nothing about it. They currently have a video only option so they can add an audio option just as well. At least I am not alone, there are lots of people in my same situation on other forums I have googled the crap out of this, we are all stuck with the choices below.

 So the options are: 
1. Buy a new AVR that can passthrough 4k60hz HDR  
2. Use spdif/DDL and play only games that have a surround option in game menu haha  
3. Keep dealing with (current config) the quirks of using a second hdmi/DP cable but have both HDR and Lossless audio with unprocessed surround in just about all games
4. Passthrough HDMI in my current system that cant passthrough HDR.

So yeah the easiest option is just to buy a new AVR. I'll definitely check that site out!

And Nvidia if you see this you NEED TO DO THIS vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 11, 2020)

Forget trying to find one with 4k pass through, for it will be too "new" if it does and will NOT have 7.1 inputs for analog from your pc. As mentioned get one that is HDMI with 1080P for stuff that still outputs in 1080P, and anything 4K run directly to your tv using it as the HDMI/DP 4K switch, and run a SPDIF to the new receiver if it has smart stuff on it so it will pass the DD or DTS signal from like Hulu, or netflix, or XXXX to the receiver. Then use 3.5mm to rca cables to go from your sound card to the analog inputs of the receiver. This way for all 4k your using your tv as if it is a $k HDMI switch, and like my PS3 and Xbox 360 go to my receiver, then out it to my tv and it decodes its digital sound, and since its doesnt do 4k, pumping its 1080P to the tv, lessens the need for a receiver with a bunch of older hdmi inputs for I have but the 2 consoles through hDMI, and then my Shield and PC goes right to the TV and out the spdif to the receiver for the all important sound decoding if in live, or my pc's analog so that the games play in 5.1/7.1 if no option, and I dont want it in stereo playing off the spdif connection, and its just a matter of selecting EXT inputs on the receiver using an assignable different input to switch over too.

I know sounds crazy, but its really easy, just again dont waste ur money on a 4k pass through one, for look in the back of it on google images and see that it will have 7.1 out, but it will not have 7.1 in anymore, hence y u need an older unit to do it for they had that back in the day, and why they got rid of it is beyond me, for every since Logitech put to rest the Z5500's, there really isnt a good powerful alternative I can ever find, and I like my stuff loud and proud.


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 11, 2020)

Hmmm no I got you. So I would use spdif for bitstrreaming movies and analog for gaming. Interesting about using onboard analog surround. It would be nice to have that on a "new" AVR and HDMI. Pretty cool though. Like I have said before in this thread, I would gladly Sacrifice Lossless formats like DTSMaster etc for a direct HDMI video connection to the tv with audio only surround to the avr. 
So with the analog surround do you notice any noise at high volumes? Can you use ARC, hmm I guess that would be no since you have spdif from the tv as well. I wish there was a way to compare for myself analog vs digital in games.
I did see BestBuy had an open box 4khdr avr tbh that would be a better option. I can currently passthrough 4k60hz but like i said no hdr and no rgb when going through the avr and there are also other quirks like the tv to avr ARC line still sends vbios boot priority all mucked up and random to either TV arc or direct hdmi from pc outputs.
Lots of pros and cons to weigh, I'll have to chew it over for awhile. Thanks!

And I agree with you about getting a desktop system no way am I getting rid of my HT setup, I have 20yr old Boston sub and Klipsch tower, center and rears speakers that were hand assembled from back when they used to be a quality mfg, and they are still sounding awesome and annoy the shit out of the wife so you know theyre good haha


----------



## funboy6942 (Feb 11, 2020)

Yeah I got a HT set up along with a dedicated set up for my pc and older consoles at my desk, only way, IMO, to do it right and hook all this crap up. Its kinda sad that at my HT set up its all HDMI, but at my pc its digital, HDMI, and analog, just to make sure movies, music, and mostly games, sound correct like they are supposed to  And its really sad that manufactures of newer AVR receivers have completly ditched the 7.1 inputs. I can understand the outs, for if you really wanted to go nuts, and 200 watts a ch isnt enough, can run 7 dedicated amps for each speaker (hate to see the power bill with that set up), but really they never should of gotten rid of it. I think my Onkyo TX NR809 was the last unit made by Onkyo before the newer upgrade that had ins and outs. At some point Id like to pick up another video board for it and replace this Denon with it, for that unit is a freakin beast!

As for sound, it makes a diff in the analogs by not being as loud as digital, but a good powerful amp will make up for that. As far as noise, if I push my true 7.1 headphones hooked up to the analogs I really have to have it ear bleed loud to hear any kind of hiss, and mostly when I do its between audio tracks. But another thing to remember that will cause interference is the type of cables your using, your mother board grounding, or not grounding, and sometimes I found even the type of mouse driver if you have a aftermarket will cause unwanted extra crap in the line, and mouse you will hear as you move it across the screen. As my ground for my pc I make sure to use the mobo plate, and put in ALL the screws to make sure its as grounded as I can. OH also a crappy power supply will cause noise in the analogs, so I hope ur running a decent unit 

So Id suggest again going to goodwills or ebays site and pick up a cheap 5.1 receiver, with or without hdmi, that depends on your set up, and 7.1 if you can run all the 7.1 speakers in your room, or have plans of doing it later. I only run 7.1 to my headphones, for they are true 7.1, and run 5.1 to my receiver, though it is set for 7.1, I just dont have any way to hook up the side speakers in my room or Id have it set up that way already. But for the time being Im good with having 5.1 for that.


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 12, 2020)

Totally agree that it sucks they have removed those inputs from modern receivers. Guess they just wanna cut costs as we are a very select few


----------



## wooshaq (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello, im a bit noobish at this topic but bought myself a mobo with optical output and im struggling with setting surround sound. Could you please guide me.
My version is on the screenshot. Can I patch this version of realtek drivers or shuld i get a different one? WIN10 BTW


----------



## hotrippr (Apr 21, 2020)

You should be able. Try it out. Several of us have posted all the steps. Don't expect games without a "surround" option in their audio settings to give you surround as lots of titles now output surround over PCM with no in-game option for sound which optical cant do anything about nor can DDLive.


----------



## Alx_cos (May 1, 2020)

Please tell me how to download APO Driver from PureSoftApps. Needs some kind of registration? Download link is asking for a password. Thanks!


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 2, 2020)

Alx_cos said:


> Please tell me how to download APO Driver from PureSoftApps. Needs some kind of registration? Download link is asking for a password. Thanks!


LINK TO THE MOST RECENT VERSION
Program Support by @alanfox2000


----------



## Alx_cos (May 2, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> LINK TO THE MOST RECENT VERSION
> Program Support by @alanfox2000


Thank you, Alan! You're the Man!
Still need some help though, to download audio enhancers (also password protected)


----------



## GiveMeSurroundSound (May 27, 2020)

hotrippr said:


> You should be able. Try it out. Several of us have posted all the steps. Don't expect games without a "surround" option in their audio settings to give you surround as lots of titles now output surround over PCM with no in-game option for sound which optical cant do anything about nor can DDLive.


There's an easy solution for that problem. To enable surround sound over optical for any game that supports surround sound: LoopBeAudio.
Basically you need to set the Windows default speaker to LoopBeAudio virtual speaker (_Internal Playback_) which needs to be configured to 5.1 surround. In the properties of the virtual recording device (_Internal Record_) you just need to make your Realtek Digital Output (optical out) listen to it. And ta-da! Once you enable DD Live or DTS Connect you'll have working surround sound in all games that support surround sound.

P.S. Even though this is my first post on the forums I'm not affiliated with that website and/or LoopBeAudio. Just a happy application user.


----------



## hotrippr (Jun 13, 2020)

I have moved on from optical. but someone else may find that useful. Sounds promising, if anyone is willing to pay or reboot every 60 mins lol.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

Hello Everyone! Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included. -dolby audio -dolby digital plus -dolby pro logic II -dolby home theatre v4 -dolby digital live -dolby atmos / access -dts sound unbound -dts ultra -dts connect -dts ultrapc II -dts...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Ghozer (Jul 16, 2020)

Or, you know, use the Universal Audio drivers, and RealTek Audio Console via windows store..

my Optical works perfect, with 5.1, no problems, most stable it's ever been, all games output via optical also..


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 16, 2020)

Even if your motherboard doesn't have the license for Dolby/DTS?


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

Jgr9 said:


> Even if your motherboard doesn't have the license for Dolby/DTS?


If You mean dolby access & dts sound unbound yes but these are the pay software from microsoft store.Rest of enhancers is free.


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 16, 2020)

Well for me, I require the DTS for Realtek Optical, but one of the ancient methods still works for me.

I still fear there's a chance that it could become impossible someday if MS ever completely removes the old Sound control panels.


----------



## brotherscro1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Havent been here a while just to check in whats the latest method to get DTS Interactive/Dolby Digital live to work( nothing else needed)

I'm still using dvojinov method and 6.0.1.8059 drivers  
I have x99 sabertooth (alc1150)
I'm worried when I update/reinstall windows that method will not work anymore


----------



## Jgr9 (Jul 16, 2020)

Yeah, if your current method still works, I'd stick with it until it doesn't.


----------



## timbo2410 (Aug 11, 2020)

Just found this thread .. i shall post what I wrote on a different forum and somebody might be able to guide me:
Hi all, we I had no sound yesterday for some reason and it's been fine using HDMI from my Asus PG279Q for years. Checked settings to find I had lost audio control from sys tray. Could not see Nvidia control panel either ?? then couldn't find realtek drivers ?? WTF ?? reinstalled all drivers .. still no sound. Swapped monitors as well to count out monitor faults (none found). Plugged in an optical cable to mobo spdif and ran it into amp .. no sound! .. installed older 2.81 realtek driver and managed to get sound from youtube videos but if I try to play mp3's then it would just come up with no audio device connected to play this or codec error. Did a windows repair and I now have audio on every type of file (mps, flac, WMA etc) along with movies(via optical out only). But I still cannot find any options for controlling anything more than volume .. can anybody give me advice on where to go from here please to get back HDMI sound from my monitor and to get back surround sound (at least 5.1) from my mobo optical out

Win 10 x64
Mobo Asus Maximus viii Extreme (latest bios update)
GPU Asus ROG 1080ti (latest driver)
Monitor Asus ROG PG279Q
Realtek driver 2.81

Oh .. forgot to say .. I do have Asus Sonic suite installed .. it refuses to start on system start and if I manually try and start it there is the error "no compatible audio device connected" ???


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 11, 2020)

You know how to get to the old Sound device settings through Control Panel?  It still exists, but you have to text search for it in the Start menu / bottom left.


----------



## timbo2410 (Aug 12, 2020)

nope ...  i can select ROG PR279Q as the audio device .. and the error is "no device connected" ...

I'm kinda thinking that if i have reinstalled my GPU drivers, mobo bios and realtek drivers and it's still not working, then it must be a fault with windows surely ??

So if anybody can talk me through what drivers I require to:
1. get back HDMI audio to my monitor
2. Talk me through what I need to do to enable 5.1 surround, Dolby digital/DTS via optical out from Mobo 
I would be very happy indeed


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 14, 2020)

timbo2410 said:


> nope ...  i can select ROG PR279Q as the audio device .. and the error is "no device connected" ...
> 
> I'm kinda thinking that if i have reinstalled my GPU drivers, mobo bios and realtek drivers and it's still not working, then it must be a fault with windows surely ??
> 
> ...



You need to disable every audio device except the one for your main sound card (discrete or on-board).  Windows gets confused if you have too many. Right-click on speakers icon on system tray and choose "Open sound settings". Then, if you do not see a default audio device selected then do so from the drop down menu. Then click on a link on the right side column which says "sound control panel". On the newly opened window, disable the garbage.


----------



## timbo2410 (Aug 14, 2020)

Too many ? I only have 2 .. one is realtek (which I can use via optical from mobo and then only in stereo now .. even though it's a full 7.1 surround board) and the second is my monitor which will not work. even if i disable Realtek, the monitor still refuses to work. Funny thing is .. the monitor doesnt show a green tick next to it when enabled .. it shows a telephone symbol?????


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 14, 2020)

Default Device & Default Communication Device are 2 different parts/halves of it.  The phone is the communication part of it (and may send voice communication there).  Setting the Default Device will override that icon with a checkmark. - or you can have them set to 2 separate devices.

The annoying thing is that so far, if you switch devices either from the taskbar tray or from Windows 10 Settings, it doesn't change the Communications Device.  (Good job, Microsoft...)


----------



## timbo2410 (Aug 14, 2020)

so it's seeing "the device" but only as a "communication device" hence the telephone icon ... so how the hell does that happen and what do I do to change it back to recognise the "audio" device side of things as well?


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 14, 2020)

timbo2410 said:


> so it's seeing "the device" but only as a "communication device" hence the telephone icon ... so how the hell does that happen and what do I do to change it back to recognise the "audio" device side of things as well?


Right click the device you want as default in the sound control panel, the set default option is present there.


----------



## timbo2410 (Aug 14, 2020)

yep have been down that path many times .. I can select default device till the cows come home ,, it will work fine with Realtek (but only give stereo and not full surround via optical on mobo) or if i select my monitor it will say "no audio device connected"  ... the same monitor I have been using for years.  Here is what I have done to date:

Swapped monitors - no change
Swapped cable (display port so I am told) - no change
Uninstalled/reinstalled mobo drivers and GPU drivers while in safe mode
Connected up mobo optical to an audio amp - errors saying cannot play file (mp3, flac, wav)
Did a driver clean while in safe mode and reinstalled all drivers to current - able to play all audio files now via mobo optical out but only in stereo (no option for surround sound anymore) and if i try and use my monitor it errors saying "no audio device connected"
Reinstalled Realtek audio - no change
Uninstalled all audio devices in device manager and reinstalled - no change
Ran DISM and SFC and windows repair - no change
Rolled back drivers by several versions - no change - reinstalled current drivers

NOTE: in device manager when i run realtek it shows a green tick when activated but if i activate my monitor it shows a green telephone ????? (and it doesnt work)

I have run an intel check to see if everything is ok and it is .. so .. can somebody please help me try and work out what the heck is going on .. I could happily swap between surround sound or just run audio through my monitor before so what can have happened.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2020)

you must have broken some setting, perhaps enabling SPDIF passthrough in some codec, breaking normal playback.


with all the time you've wasted, you could have just reinstalled windows and fixed the issue that way


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 14, 2020)

Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

i tried the driver thanks a lot but i hope this was going to alow me to comfigure S/PDIF to output 5.1 as it was limited to 2.0 i have done those steps: 1- uninstall my original driver 2- clean reg using CCleaner 3- install alan driver using setup file, then using Device to update drive using...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 14, 2020)

Mussels said:


> with all the time you've wasted, you could have just reinstalled windows and fixed the issue that way



Unfortunately, that doesn't necessarily mean it'll fix the problem either.


----------



## CounterSpell (Aug 14, 2020)

i have a asus x570 with ALC S1200A . i use a headset (front case p2 /mic) and a 5.1 system via PDIF.

can i get any benefits with these custom software?


----------



## timbo2410 (Aug 15, 2020)

that is totally over my head

ok found and downloaded realtek HDA driver test utility ... now what info do I need to look at


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 15, 2020)

2bad said:


> Hi,
> I was able to unlock the Realtek HD Audio driver, and make both Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive available.
> (Note: DTS Interactive is marketed as DTS Connect when bundled with DTS Neo: PC)
> 
> ...


----------



## timbo2410 (Aug 15, 2020)

Haven't got a clue what to do with this information.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Aug 15, 2020)

timbo2410 said:


> nope ...  i can select ROG PR279Q as the audio device .. and the error is "no device connected" ...
> 
> I'm kinda thinking that if i have reinstalled my GPU drivers, mobo bios and realtek drivers and it's still not working, then it must be a fault with windows surely ??
> 
> ...


Download and run realtek audio device tweak and write this values in tab Customize:



After this reboot pc and You should have this effect 



It works 100percent tested on 4 diffrent laptops!


----------



## timbo2410 (Aug 15, 2020)

and that is all i need .. realtek drivers then install this .. and it makes no difference if I am not using soundblaster hardware?

is there a link for the download?
And any idea where I can get intel hd audio drivers for the 6700K .. i think these might be the issue with monitor not getting sound


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 15, 2020)

Did you install audio driver DURING gpu driver install? Monitor's audio driver is provided by gpu - not sound card. And SPDIF audio should be passed through a DAC which can o/p  > 2 channel audio - if you aren't happy with stereo o/p. Usually that is done by a costly receiver, which I suppose you do not have, since your system specs are quite vague. You have mentioned next to nothing about your audio setup. Do you have a 7.1 speaker Home Theater with spdif i/p or do you need a separate DAC? Why do you need the monitor's audio, since it will be crappy at best?


----------



## timbo2410 (Aug 16, 2020)

I did a safe mode clean of gpu drivers and then checked sound - nothing. I shall give more info on setup: I removed my Asus Essence Stxii about 6 months ago as it was causing issues with a game. I was running full surround through the soundcard to my Onkyo receiver to provide 5.1 surround audio. When I removed it I resorted to running it through the monitor which has worked fine for years. Then this happened and in an effort to restore some type of audio, i connected the mobo optical out (supports 8 channel audio) to the Onkyo receiver. But in setup, there is no option  for anything other than stereo, no matter what version of realtek I download. So the issue is twofold. First, I need to find out what the issue is with getting sound from my monitor (and why it is seen as a telephone device) and secondly, what is stopping my system from being able to use more than 2 channels. The mobo supports it and the drivers are up to date (and I have tried rolling back drivers as well). I have updated drivers for the monitor, I have installed Asus sound managers but they say they cannot find an audio device, I have installed Intels latest chipset but all still the same. I am beginning to think it would be easier to do a clean windows install now.

Ok here is some more weirdness. So, went into bios and turned off HD Audio. Went into windows and went to sound, video and game controllers. Deleted the nvidia device .. rebooted and lost entire gpu .. no display at all .. rebooted and gpu came back .. reinstalled drivers and it rebooted just fine. ?? 
Thought I would give Asus Essence STX ii a go to see what would happen. All installed just fine and I can get full surround via it. But still couldn't with Realtek .. so Im convinced it's a far deeper issue than just a realtek, windows setting sort of thing. I can see the Nvidia driver and it's set to default and the volume bar is there .. but it just will not recognise the gpu as a sound device no matter what I do


----------



## CiroConsentino (Aug 16, 2020)

To all that need to use "Dolby Digital Live" or "DTS Connect" thru S-PDIF to your audio receiver, just use this custom driver made by "Alan Finote". No need to use registry hacks or copy modded DLL files, it just works.








						Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices
					

Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades. I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound:  Downloads & Updates Here: https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFOptimusDCHAudio-Realtek/releases  Realtek USB...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



I recommend using the standard driver (not the DHC one). On install, select only "APO with DDL/DTS" and unselect the rest. Then to encode Windows 5.1 audio to Dolby or DTS for your gaming in proper surround sound,  just select the "Dolby Digital Live" or "DTS Connect" in Windows's "Sound Control" panel. That's what I do.
... see my post with a screenshot here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...0-dch-uad-version.250915/page-85#post-4329091

As usual, make a Windows backup point so you can restore your current state before trying this driver (if it doesn't work for you).


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 16, 2020)

timbo2410 said:


> I did a safe mode clean of gpu drivers and then checked sound - nothing. I shall give more info on setup: I removed my Asus Essence Stxii about 6 months ago as it was causing issues with a game. I was running full surround through the soundcard to my Onkyo receiver to provide 5.1 surround audio. When I removed it I resorted to running it through the monitor which has worked fine for years. Then this happened and in an effort to restore some type of audio, i connected the mobo optical out (supports 8 channel audio) to the Onkyo receiver. But in setup, there is no option  for anything other than stereo, no matter what version of realtek I download. So the issue is twofold. First, I need to find out what the issue is with getting sound from my monitor (and why it is seen as a telephone device) and secondly, what is stopping my system from being able to use more than 2 channels. The mobo supports it and the drivers are up to date (and I have tried rolling back drivers as well). I have updated drivers for the monitor, I have installed Asus sound managers but they say they cannot find an audio device, I have installed Intels latest chipset but all still the same. I am beginning to think it would be easier to do a clean windows install now.
> 
> Ok here is some more weirdness. So, went into bios and turned off HD Audio. Went into windows and went to sound, video and game controllers. Deleted the nvidia device .. rebooted and lost entire gpu .. no display at all .. rebooted and gpu came back .. reinstalled drivers and it rebooted just fine. ??
> Thought I would give Asus Essence STX ii a go to see what would happen. All installed just fine and I can get full surround via it. But still couldn't with Realtek .. so Im convinced it's a far deeper issue than just a realtek, windows setting sort of thing. I can see the Nvidia driver and it's set to default and the volume bar is there .. but it just will not recognise the gpu as a sound device no matter what I do


Man, you are making it extremely difficult at every step. Your system specs say you have an old ATI card, but you are talking about nvidia drivers. Why would you have nvidia drivers installed when you have an AMD card? And secondly, "monitor driver" does not contain anything audio related. You need to install the whole driver package from AMD *here*.


----------



## timbo2410 (Aug 17, 2020)

Umm dunno where you got AMD from ... I have a Nvidia GPU ... Intel mobo .. 
The monitor has an install disc with audio drivers. In an effort to try and see if something works I reinstalled it. It did nothing.
In an effort to see if it was a realtek issue/conflict, I turned off HD Audio in bios. Then tried the Nvidia HD Audio .. it did nothing even after a reinstall.
To see if the old Asus Essense STX ii soundcard and drivers did anything, I reinstalled it. I can get full surround and audio manager via the Asus software .. that's good but does not solve the problem.
I noted that on some audio files (WMA), the default player does not recognise them and cannot play them. I have to resort to VLC media player. So something in the system is not working.
It is not just a case of seeing if I can get surround sound .. it's finding out what happened and how I lost it and why my monitor is being seen as a communications device and not an audio device


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 17, 2020)

Your SYSTEM SPECS which YOU filled up shows* XFX 5850 HD* as GPU which is an AMD card. And monitor's sound is driven by this card when connected by HDMI/DP cable - NOT by the monitor.

And to fix your playback issues, download and install k-lite codec pack. During install associate all video and audio files to mpc-hc 64-bit for best experience. It's all free.


----------



## timbo2410 (Aug 17, 2020)

Please re-read .. I have not posted anything to do with an XFX 5850 ... you have the wrong person


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2020)

timbo2410 said:


> Please re-read .. I have not posted anything to do with an XFX 5850 ... you have the wrong person



you might need to update your system specs man


----------



## Sega_Mega (Dec 4, 2020)

I`ve installed @ *CiroConsentino *driver version and I finally get DTS on my strix B450E gaming MBO without sacrifice ROG stuff on board ( sonic studio , sonic radar etc ). Everything works like a charm , tnx again man


----------



## grifers (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi guys. Need Realtek mod driver with Dolby Prologic 2 on SPDIF, please. what driver use?. I have realtek alc1220. 

R2.80 Modded driver doesnt work Pro Logic with the lastest windows 10 update (october 20h2). 

I specifically need it to work for Logic 2 in spdif. I've tried alain finnote's drivers and I can't see the option. Please help me, I'm going crazy


----------



## Ghozer (Jan 30, 2021)

grifers said:


> Hi guys. Need Realtek mod driver with Dolby Prologic 2 on SPDIF, please. what driver use?. I have realtek alc1220.
> 
> R2.80 Modded driver doesnt work Pro Logic with the lastest windows 10 update (october 20h2).
> 
> I specifically need it to work for Logic 2 in spdif. I've tried alain finnote's drivers and I can't see the option. Please help me, I'm going crazy


i just use the UAD, and install the realtek audio control from Windows store.. also running ALC1220 - im using optical out and enabling DTS:Connect enables prologic.. or atleast, I get sound out of rear from stereo sources... and full surround if the source supports it.


----------



## grifers (Jan 30, 2021)

Ghozer said:


> i just use the UAD, and install the realtek audio control from.windoes store.. also running ALC1220 - im using optical out and enabling DTS:Connect enabkes prologic.. at least, I get sound out of rear from stereo sources... and full sirround if the source supports it.


Thanks. Can you make "mini-tutorial" for me to install this?. Files that I have to download, steps to follow, etc... Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ghozer (Jan 30, 2021)

grifers said:


> Thanks. Can you make "mini-tutorial" for me to install this?. Files that I have to download, steps to follow, etc... Thanks in advance!



Why a tutorial?

Find "Realtek-UAD-generic-6.0.8911.1" (only tested x.8900 and x.8911) - (latest I can find, is 6.0.9098.1)
Install it as normal..

After install, Check in Device Manager for "Realtek Audio Universal Service" under the "Software components" section.
Next, Go to Windows Store and install "Realtek Audio Control"








						Get Realtek Audio Control from the Microsoft Store
					

"Realtek Audio Control" provides the best audio experience with the Realtek Audio Codec. You can adjust audio device effects and all the audio device settings in this App.




					www.microsoft.com
				




Once installed, open it up, click Your device on the left, scroll down below the EQ (on the right) and enable DTS Connect for Movie or Music 

- if you have a DTS decoder, you will be able to enable "DTS Interactive" for the Format also... Here's how mine looks...


----------



## Ghozer (Jan 31, 2021)

grifers said:


> Thanks. Can you make "mini-tutorial" for me to install this?. Files that I have to download, steps to follow, etc... Thanks in advance!


Any luck?


----------



## grifers (Feb 1, 2021)

Ghozer said:


> Any luck?


Dont work for me . I followed the installation steps. I don't get the DTS option, and neither does Pro Logic. I only get Dolby Digital Live but when I select it, it does not save. Currently only these drivers work for me at the moment:

(2) Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive) | Page 9 | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2021)

@Ghozer

Does the DTS connect option work? Do you get 5.1 when stereo is played? I'm guessing that's the patched HDA APO?
I have a patched version that is probably newer than the one you are using, if you want it.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 16, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Ghozer
> 
> Does the DTS connect option work? Do you get 5.1 when stereo is played? I'm guessing that's the patched HDA APO?
> I have a patched version that is probably newer than the one you are using, if you want it.


Could I have it ?


----------



## G502 (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm unable to get this working on Windows 7 using a B550 motherboard. Please see my thread. Any help would be really welcome.


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 22, 2021)

I finally said the heck with tying to make something work on something that wasn't supposed to work on, and ended up buying a Sound Blaster X3. Though it is an external unit, its also the ONLY "newer" unit with REAL 7.1/5.1 output. There is nothing "newer" that Creative makes right now that does not simulate 7.1 only when wearing headphones. It was decently priced, and got all the bells and whistles I was trying to make my board do, only to be upset when one day its working right, and the next I get errors, making more mad then anything, to the point I just went and bought this card.

You can buy cheaper, or more money, but if you are like me, and have a 7.1 set up, you have but the board's audio, this card, but a super cheap 7.1 sound card off ebay that sounds like crap and no real support, at which point the onboard stuff will smoke it with how much better it WILL sound, or downgrade, put in a internal or external, and do but 5.1 and then let your receiver "decode" it to simulate 7.1. I personally, do not like to simulate anything if I do not have to, and be perfectly honest, I have to really say a HUGE thank you to the OP for all the hard work, but thank you for giving me something to try and do, then getting upset, looking for ANY alternative, only to find MY (IMO), perfect solution on the "cheap" going with the X3, for it works so much better for me on so many different levels, I just could not even do with my onboard stuff.

All my games and movies sound correct, I love analog, only way to fly if you want your pc to give you what the developers intended on you hearing, for do not get me started with  HDMI and trying to get DD Live going, for that just simulates 5.1/7.1 in your games. Great though if watching a moving with DTSX or Dolby Atmos, so the receiver will be sent the correct signal to decode and make sound right, but you are screwed when playing games for a PC does not decode right in DD Live, as a Xbox or PS will decode and send to your receiver. If you want your games to sound right, at all, you must do 5/7.1 analog, for old, and about 96% of all newer titles on the market.

I hit the Jackpot on goodwill's on line website like ebay, for I scored my white whale, which is a Marantz Sr-5010, with Atmos and all the bells and everything I need including the kitchen sink, ESPECIALLY, being the only 'newer" 4K, Atmos, HDR10, Dolby Vision, DTSX, upscaling everything to 4K including analog signals, but most of all, and go ahead and look, actually has 7.1 ANALOG IN!! Marantz seems to have brought  it back, or never gotten rid of that, but up till now, never thought in a million years Id have a new Marantz, let alone be the only maker up to this point when going from 1080P, to 4K, did not drop the ability to do 7.1 analog input. All have the output still, but I sit here all day in my command center, and not longer need to run 2 separate head units, since this one does it all. I refuse to run some crappy Klipsch, or Logitech PC speaker set up, when I love the full control of my sound using a Home Theater amp instead, using my own speakers and sub making my stuff sound really good! 

To a point my son mostly, and I redid my room around a little bit making use of all my stuff, giving me more room to move around in, even being able to now flip my 50" around for vertical gaming :O 

So long story short, thanks OP, in a way, you helped me make my room and stuff even better, making my OCD go nuts trying to make this work perfectly, made me also do what I did, giving me even more joy changing all this up and then some, just because I tried your driver to stop me from spending $10 on the real deal. I have now spent a lot more, BUT its a lot better then what it was


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 22, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> All my games and movies sound correct, I love analog, only way to fly if you want your pc to give you what the developers intended on you hearing, for do not get me started with  HDMI and trying to get DD Live going, for that just simulates 5.1/7.1 in your games. Great though if watching a moving with DTSX or Dolby Atmos, so the receiver will be sent the correct signal to decode and make sound right, but you are screwed when playing games for a PC does not decode right in DD Live, as a Xbox or PS will decode and send to your receiver. If you want your games to sound right, at all, you must do 5/7.1 analog, for old, and about 96% of all newer titles on the market.



DD Live provide discrete 5.1 signals; there is nothing simulated or upscaled in that.
(Its just seriously messy to set it up properly)

Hope you are enjoying the X3; mine is still in shipping, and the delivery people is in quarantine.


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 22, 2021)

Well, in terms of gaming don't feel too bad. The gaming audio files for true"discrete" surround would be huge if they offered it. So most if not all games use a simulated type of surround. Although, some sound cards(or onboard audio if the offer it) like Creative cards on their "Z" series have SBX software which is an updated version of CMSS which does a good job of simulating because they work with audio programmers to add audio clues for the 3D sound experience, heh. DDL and "DTS Connect" take a 2.0 channel and upmix it to 5.1/7.1. But by configuring the audio software in Windows and your sound card on either device(sound card or onboard audio), you can get virtual surround from all your speakers. Happy surround, the Prisoner...

Click above, and see 

And yes, I LOVE LOVE LOVE, this "card"!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 22, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> Well, in terms of gaming don't feel too bad. The gaming audio files for true"discrete" surround would be huge if they offered it. So most if not all games use a simulated type of surround. Although, some sound cards(or onboard audio if the offer it) like Creative cards on their "Z" series have SBX software which is an updated version of CMSS which does a good job of simulating because they work with audio programmers to add audio clues for the 3D sound experience, heh. DDL and "DTS Connect" take a 2.0 channel and upmix it to 5.1/7.1. But by configuring the audio software in Windows and your sound card on either device(sound card or onboard audio), you can get virtual surround from all your speakers. Happy surround, the Prisoner...
> 
> Click above, and see
> 
> And yes, I LOVE LOVE LOVE, this "card"!!!!!!!!


Do not confuse CMSS and DDL.
CMSS is a stereo to 5.1/7.1 upmixer. Similar as Dolby Prologic decoding.

DDL takes a native 5.1 signal and encode that for sending over a single cable.

If the game had only stereo, it will remain stereo if you do not enable CMSS as the DDL encoder will encode only front left and right channels.
If you play the same game on analog out, only front left and right will produce sound.


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 22, 2021)

Do you have anything I can read that supports this when it comes to gaming, all else is fine, but gaming is sent as 2.0 over DDL, with encoded "stuff" the receiver picks up to try and get the right speaker(s) position for it. Kinda like old DDPLII does, take ALL 2.0 stuff, and decodes it where it thinks the chip is saying to put that sound. Im not disputing the fact you can get 5.1 with ddl, and be right, its when it comes to pc gaming, and not CONSOLE gaming, where ur pc is actually sending a 2.0 through DDL, so your receiver will then decode it where it needs/thinks it to be since it is now simulating 5/7.1 for its not done through analog, and true "GAMING" in TRUE 7/5.1

It would require a uncompressed signal, to do REAL 7/5.1 like a PS and Xbox are able to do. BUT on the pc end of things, best you can do is uncompressed 2.0 through a digital source, like HDMI or SPDIF, WITH and digital source coming from your pc be it onboard HDMI AUDIO or even External/internal SPDIF IN GAMING ONLY. Sad to say but true, so best you can do is if gaming using those cables you will get 2.0 output, and everything from there is simulated in surround. 

But I could be wrong and would love to read something that says a HDMI or SPDIF/Optical/Coax and send better then a uncompressed analog source further then 2.0, I would love to read how it does that and eat my words, for this ONLY pertains if you are using your rig for gaming, thinking its in DDL and its true surround, your wrong, and need to go analog and see/hear what you been missing 

If HDMI/Optical/Coax/SPDIF did true pc gaming in surround, why is there still analog on the boards, especially 7.1 realtech onboard, if something that new it is on, is too new to put really old OS on it, taking advantage of then having analog, if the digital ends of things are to have made them obsolete? Other then the fairy dust they been sprinkling on the consoles since around OG XBOX, PS2 days, getting uncompressed sound from a game played in said consoles since, they can encode, and decode Dolby true surround, or DTS, and send through a digital cable as such, but to this day, to my knowledge, if it is still PC you are playing games on, and need/want true analog 5/7.1 it must be through analog, not uncompressed stereo 2.0 (all they can do for a PC sound card) simulated as DDL or DTS (something).

BUT I would love to know something has changed that a PC can finally send uncompressed 7.1 like consoles have been doing for a super long time at this point.

Read more in that article, and replies and see


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 22, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> ur pc is actually sending a 2.0 through DDL



My PC is sending discrete 5.1 signals to my receiver, I can test that playing any 5.1 test file that cannot be bitstreamed, such as aac, or flac, and seeing the proper speakers being activated. (All audio processors is disabled, such as SBX Surround (Latest label for CMSS) ).
I can even record via WASAPI loopback, using Audacity, the contents of each discrete 5.1 channels coming out of SPDIF, before encoding, and see each channels individual contents and I can hear each channels as it is being recorded in Audacity.

Some games do not like to send 5.1 signals, but that is on the game itself, either it does not have 5.1 contents, or it has bugs preventing it sending the 5.1 signal when using SPDIF; it cannot properly detect that a 5.1 signal can be encoded, and by default only sends stereo.

@Ferather makes Realtek modded drivers that do not get this issue as you have 6 visible speakers for applications to see, and when playing test tones, individual speakers are activated without audio mixing up.

But then for best gaming performance though, analog has real advantages, and is good for your case:

No latency: DD encoding and decoding require audio buffers and these buffers cause some (about 0.1s) audio latency, and they are unavoidable.
Use more CPU cycles: live encoding of a 5.1 signal takes some CPU, and this is CPU time unavailable for game application.

That thread you quoted from is an old thread with some misinformation, and most probably lack of true information. There are replies such as :


> You can't get DD with optical.


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 22, 2021)

AH, but see, thats my point, if the GAME, and in its options, does NOT give you the option to select 5.1 or 7.1 surround, it is then sent out no matter what if it says Main vol or Effects as the options, it is sending out in a 2.0 config. Most almost all games will not have in the options (newer games mostly, almost NONE older when digital output is selected), to have you change it around to 5/7.1 surround in options, and how much compression to apply to the audio depending on what it is played on. If the game you are playing lets you set levels like vol, effects, ect, then its a simulated surround from a 2.0 source when its coming out of a PC, again, NOT a console, totally different. But go see how many games you own that in the options like a console game will have lets you set compression and if it stereo, PLII, 5/7.1, there is but a few handful, meaning all the rest of the games then you own, you are missing out. BUT again, I ask, if I am wrong, find me something I can read and go hmmmmm, they changed t finally, and I will eat all my words when it comes to true 5/7.1 surround analog, vs gaming in DDL, stuck at a very few games that allows you freedom of choice as it comes to speaker layout and compression, vs all the many more games without that option that will net you true 5/7.1 surround, but only in analog format. Anyone else feel like jumping in, I would love to read somewhere this has changed for gaming and audio on console like level.

OH and that was in reference to GAMING in DD off a pc, for the first thread is asking why it cannot be done, and if this again is so old tech and EVERY game on the PC will no decode in perfect uncompressed 7/5.1 not needing analog ever again, why is it still on modern sound cards still, or buy?


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 22, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> AH, but see, thats my point, if the GAME, and in its options, does NOT give you the option to select 5.1 or 7.1 surround, it is then sent out no matter what if it says Main vol or Effects as the options, it is sending out in a 2.0 config. Most almost all games will not have in the options (newer games mostly, almost NONE older when digital output is selected), to have you change it around to 5/7.1 surround in options, and how much compression to apply to the audio depending on what it is played on. If the game you are playing lets you set levels like vol, effects, ect, then its a simulated surround from a 2.0 source when its coming out of a PC, again, NOT a console, totally different. But go see how many games you own that in the options like a console game will have lets you set compression and if it stereo, PLII, 5/7.1, there is but a few handful, meaning all the rest of the games then you own, you are missing out. BUT again, I ask, if I am wrong, find me something I can read and go hmmmmm, they changed t finally, and I will eat all my words when it comes to true 5/7.1 surround analog, vs gaming in DDL, stuck at a very few games that allows you freedom of choice as it comes to speaker layout and compression, vs all the many more games without that option that will net you true 5/7.1 surround, but only in analog format. Anyone else feel like jumping in, I would love to read somewhere this has changed for gaming and audio on console like level.


Yes mostly right.
Creative DDL feature do have such a bug.
Sound Blaster Omni did have a feature that takes whatever is played back on the analog out, take this signal and DDL encode that, just for those games. You set the analog as 5.1, set that as default output, and start play. The X3 might still have this feature, but I still need to wait for it to reach home.
@Ferather drivers do not suffer from such a situation, the audio endpoint is exposed as a true 5.1 speaker layout. Thus games will by default send a 5.1 signal if it support 5.1.


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 22, 2021)

In sound options, game lets you choose 5/7.1 you can then DDL those games in TRUE surround to your home theater receiver.

In sound options there is no setting for that or compression, just vol rockers and such, and your output is HDMI/Coax/Optical/Spdif, it will then be in 2.0, that DDL will decode into a SIMULATED surround sending that signal, to be processed as Dolby Digital/DTS by your receiver, and ONLY way around this problem, is to go with true 7.1 analog out of your sound board of choice. Only a Console game and unit, can encode and decode in true DD/DTS and send the correct signal to the home theater receiver under DD/DTS/DTSES/HDDDDTS/Atmos/DTSX for all movies and games. But if you do not see this as a option to choose from in your games settings/sound config, its all simulated unless you go analog 100% to and from. 

Good news though, should you just go analog, and NOTHING sent digital, your sound card will decode and send through the right speakers through analog, so hook up the 3-4 3.55mm to RCA to a home theater amp, and ditch digital completely and listen to what you been missing


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> Do you have anything I can read that supports this when it comes to gaming, all else is fine, but gaming is sent as 2.0 over DDL, with encoded "stuff" the receiver picks up to try and get the right speaker(s) position for it. Kinda like old DDPLII does, take ALL 2.0 stuff, and decodes it where it thinks the chip is saying to put that sound. Im not disputing the fact you can get 5.1 with ddl, and be right, its when it comes to pc gaming, and not CONSOLE gaming, where ur pc is actually sending a 2.0 through DDL, so your receiver will then decode it where it needs/thinks it to be since it is now simulating 5/7.1 for its not done through analog, and true "GAMING" in TRUE 7/5.1
> 
> It would require a uncompressed signal, to do REAL 7/5.1 like a PS and Xbox are able to do. BUT on the pc end of things, best you can do is uncompressed 2.0 through a digital source, like HDMI or SPDIF, WITH and digital source coming from your pc be it onboard HDMI AUDIO or even External/internal SPDIF IN GAMING ONLY. Sad to say but true, so best you can do is if gaming using those cables you will get 2.0 output, and everything from there is simulated in surround.
> 
> ...


You've got that all muddled

It's either 2.0 stereo PCM *or*  (2.0 or 5.1) DDL/DTS (which is compressed)

If you have an encoder card, you can definitely get true 5.1 sound from games on PC over optical/coax toslink.
on cards with DDL support you literally do have an option for 5.1 DLL

you're confusing DDL with the passthrough settings for pre-encoded media


----------



## brotherscro1 (Apr 23, 2021)

If anyone wants to try just to get DTS/DDL I have been using this method from dvojinov since 2017 and no problems so far (I have Logitech Z906 Speakers over optical)
I'm using dvojinov drivers(realtek_hda_8059_DTSi_DDLrdy) which you can find somewhere in this thread (If not I can upload them it should be around page 108) version 6.0.1.8059 ( I have x99 sabertooth ALC1150 codec)
Instructions that I've followed
"1. Install the windows update, version must read 1703 build 15063.332 or above
2Uninstall any Realtek drivers & Reboot
3. CCleaner, clean registry and reboot: disable driver signature enforcement.
4.Install. Accept prompt asking you about installing unsigned drivers. DO NOT AUTO REBOOT
5. registry: add dword32 in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD32 set to 1
6. Reboot
7. Let the DDL Boom your head!"
So far after watching this thread this is the simplest easiest method that I've found you still get that Realtek HD Audio Manager panel and you can choose DTS Interactive and Dolby Digital Live

The only downside is the drivers are somewhat old don't know since have there been any enhancements and will it work on some new motherboards but it's worth to try
The only method so far that ever worked for me since 2017 ( Havent changed reinstalled anything and every windows update so far it still works) and the easiest method to do with no additional enhancements (virtual etc) just simple DTS/DDL


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 23, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> In sound options there is no setting for that or compression, just vol rockers and such, and your output is HDMI/Coax/Optical/Spdif, *it will then be in 2.0*,



Why do you say that it will be in 2.0?
The game see a 5.1 output, the game will send a 5.1 signal if it can, that is very simple.
DDL is done on that outputted signal, and the game does not need to know explicitly that there is DDL going on.

Anyways as you already have the X3, when I get my X3 I can how you how to set 5.1 encoding (X3 already has DDL), so as you can do your own tests.


----------



## G502 (Apr 24, 2021)

brotherscro1 said:


> I'm using dvojinov drivers(realtek_hda_8059_DTSi_DDLrdy) which you can find somewhere in this thread (If not I can upload them it should be around page 108)


Those are here: http://sharemods.com/ct89upig9f92/realtek_hda_8059_DTSi_DDLrdy.rar.html

But another driver worked for me......



dvojinov said:


> that is the 19/10 http://sharemods.com/dmwlfqpe2h66/Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental.zip.html
> 
> I took it off as it was in fact BETA driver and 8273 is WHQL so I have it running on my end and uploaded it instead of 8272 there is another beta 8275 but this one acted strange on my end so I didn't upload it .
> 
> anomaly was DDL was working normally with beta 8275 ...but DTS -i popped up error msg as you guys explained ..so I just drop it .


This driver was the only thing which worked with my MSI B550M Mortar motherboard with ALC1200 codec in Windows 7. Thank you very much @dvojinov. If you know why your driver worked but all the others didn't I would love to find out.

I post my full solution in this thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...therboard-under-windows-7.281211/post-4508041


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 25, 2021)

OMG
If the game you are playing has a option within the sound settings to change it around from 2/5/7/9.1 then YES, that game will send a correct signal separating those channels correct.
If your game does not allow you so set it as such, and only gives you the options to make music, effects, and the like louder and softer, then UNLIKE a console game, it is only going to send that signal as 2.0, using DDL sent to your receiver which THINKS its being send discrete separate channels, but it is simulated.

Games for PC and different then what is encoded in a movie playing on it. Hence why EVERY game on a xbox or playstation sounds right, but it is NOT the case when it comes to pc gaming. AGAON, if I am wrong, and a compressed signal for a game with actually play in DDL, without DDL tricking the receiver as to what goes where, due to the makers of the game putting cues into the signal, to help the receiver figure out then where to put that signal, it will sound like crap, to me at least, unless you go pure analog, which if you do that EVERYTHING off your pc will sound perfect, without the need of a HMD, or toslink cable. You say I am wrong, even when I give links, like down below, but you say I am wrong without providing any information to rebut what I am trying to help you understand.

*THE ONLY WAY A GAME TO PLAY IN TRUE SURROUND SOUND IN 5/7.1 IS ANALOG, UNLESS THE GAME IS SET UP FOR UNCOMPRESSED SURROUND SOUND LIKE Star Wars Squadrons, for it has the ability within its setting to choose it, and how compressed you want it to be depending on how loud the room is you plan on playing it in. Other then that, and PROVE ME WRONG WITH A LINK, it plays in 2.0, then DDL live will take that signal, simulate 5.1 with it, and send it to your receiver making it THINK, its discrete 5.1 dolby sound, making YOU think it is and all is right with the world  This is different between DDl and TRUE DD or DTS, AND YES if the game, like star wars I mentioned, has those options, then YES, it will go over Toslink in TRUE DD/DTS, we are talking about the other 90% of the PC games on the market however that DO NOT, no matter what audio card you may be sporting, where the only way around it, if you do not want simulated stereo, or 2 lazy to hook up 3-4 3.5mm to rca cables, then be happy with it, but its not going to be 100% accurate.

Realtek onboard optical (SPDIF) output: I set this as a standard output. I tested Dolby/DTS audio in playback settings, worked fine. I played DVDs/files with surround sound, and my audio receiver successfully recognized Dolby/DTS. But games couldn't. Games output was stereo.
Correct, and this is normal. Movies/DVD's are already encoded in Dolby Digital or DTS formats, which can be carried over SPDIF. Games however, use -----uncompressed audio----, and an uncompressed 5.1 audio signal can ----NOT---- be carried over a SPDIF connection, so you get 2.0 instead. The only way to solve this problem is to get a soundcard that can handle real-time encoding to either Dolby Digital or DTS. [A cheap option is the ASUS Xonar DX [Dolby Support only] or the HT Omega Striker, both going for about $80 or so] Remember, SPDIF can ONLY carry: 2.0 Uncompressed PCM audio 5.1 Dolby Digital 5.1 DTS 6.1 Dolby Digital EX (??I'm not sure on this one??)
Realtek onboard 6 channel direct output (three pin, one for sub, one for front speakers & one for rear speakers): This is the only option where games worked fine for me. I could get surround sound from NFS.
Exactly, each connection carries two channels worth of uncompressed audio, and should work in all cases [provied the source has all the necessary channels, of course]. Unfortunately this isn't a good option for music (mp3) playback and video playback as the Digital sound over optical/HDMI is way better. Usually, the reverse is true. Analog does a MUCH better job of saving the highest and lowest frequencies of an audio track, which are lost in the process of digitizing the audio signal. But unless properly shielded, teh output signal won't be nearly as clear as a digital signal would be.*

Please prove me wrong and teach me by showing me a game, without the option to set its speakers and compression within the audio section, like Star Wars, will then somehow play in 5/7.1 over digital, Id really like to know how it is doing this if it is a PC NOT A CONSOLE. There are links all over the googles, like another one I provided you with, to hopefully explain it better then I can, for I have the drain bamage and it is hard for me to do so. But anything played as far as a game, over DDL, or the DTS Connect, is 100% SIMULATED, surround, and you see DD or DTS lit up on ur receiver, for your sound card is tricking it 

AVS Forum
Techpowerup
Toms
ARS

I can keep going..................

DDL and "DTS Connect" take a 2.0 channel and upmix it to 5.1/7.1. But by configuring the audio software in Windows and your sound card on either device(sound card or onboard audio), you can get virtual surround from all your speakers.

And again, this is ONLY for the games that in its audio setting does not give you options in it for compression, or how many speakers you are using, for if that option is not there then it sees it as PCM2.0, and DDL DTSC will do its wizardry to it, making ur receiver kick on saying its getting "true" DD or DTS sent to it though SPDIF/Coax/Optical/HDMI. If you run Analog, your sound card will then decode it, AND MOVIES, correctly strictly through the Analog cables, not really needing HDMI or Toslink to send the movie signal to the receiver, just letting your pc and its sound card to handle it, if it is a good one, and call it a day, if, like me, do not want simulated surround sound, and use but one cable only to rule it all


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 25, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> OMG
> If the game you are playing has a option within the sound settings to change it around from 2/5/7/9.1 then YES, that game will send a correct signal separating those channels correct.


When the output appears as 5.1 why it will send 2.0? That is illogical. If the game has no such settings, if it does automatic detection, it should by *default* send a 5.1 signal.


funboy6942 said:


> *Realtek onboard optical (SPDIF) output: I set this as a standard output. I tested Dolby/DTS audio in playback settings, worked fine. I played DVDs/files with surround sound, and my audio receiver successfully recognized Dolby/DTS. But games couldn't. Games output was stereo.
> Correct, and this is normal. Movies/DVD's are already encoded in Dolby Digital or DTS formats, which can be carried over SPDIF. Games however, use -----uncompressed audio----, and an uncompressed 5.1 audio signal can ----NOT---- be carried over a SPDIF connection, so you get 2.0 instead. The only way to solve this problem is to get a soundcard that can handle real-time encoding to either Dolby Digital or DTS. [A cheap option is the ASUS Xonar DX [Dolby Support only] or the HT Omega Striker, both going for about $80 or so] Remember, SPDIF can ONLY carry: 2.0 Uncompressed PCM audio 5.1 Dolby Digital 5.1 DTS 6.1 Dolby Digital EX (??I'm not sure on this one??)
> Realtek onboard 6 channel direct output (three pin, one for sub, one for front speakers & one for rear speakers): This is the only option where games worked fine for me. I could get surround sound from NFS.
> Exactly, each connection carries two channels worth of uncompressed audio, and should work in all cases [provied the source has all the necessary channels, of course]. Unfortunately this isn't a good option for music (mp3) playback and video playback as the Digital sound over optical/HDMI is way better. Usually, the reverse is true. Analog does a MUCH better job of saving the highest and lowest frequencies of an audio track, which are lost in the process of digitizing the audio signal. But unless properly shielded, teh output signal won't be nearly as clear as a digital signal would be.*


That's why Creative solution, and @Ferather solution works better than default Realtek DDL. Realtek DDL place the DDL encoder in Windows engine, but do not modify the speaker layout. This cause games to see a stereo output, and those games without output selection will force a stereo out.
Creative solution is simple: take analog 5.1 out, *which you know is properly working*, copy and encode that signal to DD.
This is the page for analog copy and encode on sound blaster omni:






As you can see this option is meant for those games without proper 5.1 selection.
Ferather does another solution: he complete the setup for Realtek DDL, and also set the speaker layout to 5.1. Games will see proper 5.1 output.
Still, when I get the X3 I will show to you how to set DDL properly for proper 5.1 detection by games, then you can do your own tests.


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 25, 2021)

I just found this, and it does SUCH a better job then I ever could, but making my point 100% (click me)


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 25, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> I just found this, and it does SUCH a better job then I ever could, but making my point 100% (click me)


That answer is 99% perfect, only (extremely) mild issue is in order of connectivity. For maximum quality, I would not choose that order, but for a beginner installation, that order is excellent.
My favourite order would be:

HDMI (with proper setup)
Analog (ease of setup)
DDL
Matrix (just forget that, use stereo until you can do better)
Though for gaming audio, I would prefer to use HDMI over DDL for 2 reasons (I would prefer HDMI over analog if possible, but that setup though, is _*so*_ messy):

HDMI supports uncompressed PCM 5.1. No CPU overhead. As good as analog.
HDMI can also support Dolby Atmos for Theater, useful for those games with spatial audio. Though that depends on receiver.
Though this setup is also messy, you need to connect a separate monitor via receiver, and set receiver as a pass-through device. And use the additional display as a secondary display, not for gaming, as too often monitor features such as VRR is absent and latency increases.

Analog afterward, I said before.


CityCultivator said:


> But then for best gaming performance though, analog has real advantages, and is good for your case:
> 
> No latency: DD encoding and decoding require audio buffers and these buffers cause some (about 0.1s) audio latency, and they are unavoidable.
> Use more CPU cycles: live encoding of a 5.1 signal takes some CPU, and this is CPU time unavailable for game application.


Analog's only issue is that it is analog: I prefer to use the receiver DAC rather than carry analog signals over cables, that can get distorted by outside electrical noises.

Now for DDL:


> Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect​The next thing I would check is to see if your motherboard (or sound card) supports Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect (both sometimes given other names). If so then the drivers for your audio device are capable of converting the surround sound from game into Dolby Digital or DTS on the fly. If you have one of the few motherboards (or one of the many sound cards) that support this all you would need to do then is go into the your audio options and enable it. If not then it's possible to buy an add-in sound card that does.


Perfect answer.
As your X3 can also do.
Note that the issue you refers, even if it is real, especially on Realtek drivers, is not referred in the answer.

Final answer, matrix encoding, is not DDL, which is a discrete channel format. it is Prologic, different stuff, matrixed stereo.


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 25, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> When the output appears as 5.1 why it will send 2.0? That is illogical. If the game has no such settings, if it does automatic detection, it should by *default* send a 5.1 signal.
> 
> That's why Creative solution, and @Ferather solution works better than default Realtek DDL. Realtek DDL place the DDL encoder in Windows engine, but do not modify the speaker layout. This cause games to see a stereo output, and those games without output selection will force a stereo out.
> Creative solution is simple: take analog 5.1 out, *which you know is properly working*, copy and encode that signal to DD.
> ...



If the game does not have the options for speakers and compression, then how does it take a compressed audio source, which can only be 2.0, then send it through Optical/HDMI as true DD or DTS audio your receive is claiming its getting? Unless you are a HUGE gaming company, like EA, you cannot afford the rights to the license to Dolby to use in their games, so the card will only read it as 2.0, then the sound card has the rights to DDL DTSC, which uses SOFTWARE, to take the 2.0 its reading, and with cues, sends that as true DD or DTS.

If the game was not being read as 2.0, for it again has no options for speakers config, or compression, what is then the need for DDL, or DTSC?? If DTS and DD is just that, and nothing more, then what is the need then to take a 2.0 signal, and fake it? Maybe music perhaps, but in almost all cases, the game you are playing does not have the options within it I have mentioned several times, then no matter what, your pc is reading it as PCM 2.0 compressed, which can only be output though a digital source as stereo. To get around this, there is DDL and DTSC, that can then trick your receiver into thinking it is getting a real DD or DTS signal from ur pc, games or movies, and decode the fake signal as such.

And yes, the Omni, my X3, and SBX and many others, do have that option, as it says, to make your 2.0 sound 5.1 by turning on DDL HOWEVER>>>>
Read above that:

*Certain games MUST be played DIRECTY to SPEAKER (not optical option in windows) in order to have the optimum surround audio effects: 
IE:
sound from the ANALOG OUT of your sound card, into a ANALOG IN to get real true as intended surround sound in your game, otherwise, click this, and enable DDL which will take that 2.0 signal, and trick ur receiver into thinking its getting the real deal. WHY the need for DDL or DTSC, for without it, it can send to the stereo, and you could just enable DDPLII, but the DDL or DTSC is more accurate. And while thinking of DDPLII (or just PL), why was it ever made to take the stereo signal, and fake surround it, before surround became discrete on its own? Do you not remember on video games back in the day on say playstation, that had the dolby surround logo on it, but had but red and white as audio output, and before digitaL/ Thats because if you had a DDPLII receiver, it did fake surround 



*

Use good cables, and good equipment, and no need to worry about noise, and if thats your worry, for music and all, analog sounds the best in raw form vs digital compressed crap


----------



## CityCultivator (Apr 25, 2021)

funboy6942 said:


> If the game does not have the options for speakers and compression, then how does it take a *compressed audio source, which can only be 2.0*, then send it through Optical/HDMI as true DD or DTS audio your receive is claiming its getting? Unless you are a HUGE gaming company, like EA, you cannot afford the rights to the license to Dolby to use in their games, so the card will only read it as 2.0, then the sound card has the rights to DDL DTSC, which uses SOFTWARE, to take the 2.0 its reading, and with cues, sends that as true DD or DTS.


Why do you assume a compressed source must be 2.0?
Realtek is buggy. DD is 5.1.
And I do not think EA pays any licensing to Dolby. They do not even use Dolby features, except for matrix surround.


funboy6942 said:


> If the game was not being read as 2.0, for it again has no options for speakers config, or compression, what is then the need for DDL, or DTSC?? If DTS and DD is just that, and nothing more, then what is the need then to take a 2.0 signal, and fake it? Maybe music perhaps, but in almost all cases, the game you are playing does not have the options within it I have mentioned several times, then no matter what, your pc is reading it as PCM 2.0 compressed, which can only be output though a digital source as stereo. To get around this, there is DDL and DTSC, that can then trick your receiver into thinking it is getting a real DD or DTS signal from ur pc, games or movies, and decode the fake signal as such.


If the game does not have config page for speaker selection, it will output as it sees the output is, which can be 2.0, or 5.1 depending as it asks for the configuration.
If it sees 5.1, it will send 5.1, nothing to fake.
You mentioned about PC is reading 2.0, and I am telling you that this is *false*(except in buggy Realtek implementations).


funboy6942 said:


> *Certain games MUST be played DIRECTY to SPEAKER (not optical option in windows) in order to have the optimum surround audio effects:
> IE:
> sound from the ANALOG OUT of your sound card, into a ANALOG IN to get real true as intended surround sound in your game, otherwise, click this, and enable DDL which will take that 2.0 signal, and trick ur receiver into thinking its getting the real deal. WHY the need for DDL or DTSC, for without it, it can send to the stereo, and you could just enable DDPLII, but the DDL or DTSC is more accurate. And while thinking of DDPLII (or just PL), why was it ever made to take the stereo signal, and fake surround it, before surround became discrete on its own? Do you not remember on video games back in the day on say playstation, that had the dolby surround logo on it, but had but red and white as audio output, and before digitaL/ Thats because if you had a DDPLII receiver, it did fake surround *


_*enable DDL which will take that *__*2.0 signal*_
It will take 5.1 output, as your speaker is set to 5.1, then encode that 5.1. Thus true 5.1, no faking.
You set your speaker as 5.1 when using that solution:




Stop referring to old matrixing solutions (DPL2), this is decade old tech, not even currently used on PC.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2021)

I already summarized how transcoders work, games don't see SPDIF in the same way they do for analogue. Transcoders convert analogue PCM to digital, DTS or Dolby, then its compressed.
Games don't actually need to support any kind of compression, they only need to support PCM, analogue. SPDIF is not setup like analogue, you cant detect speakers with it.

When you set HDMI or analogue speakers in Windows to say 5.1, in the registry it will enter codes telling apps how many speakers you have.
Even if a game did detect SPDIF directly, it would have no idea how many channels you can do 2 PCM or 6 compressed.

A compressed digital stream already carries the number of channels within the stream.

----

Imagine you had an audio converter, with various settings, and you have a 6 channel PCM track to play with, and you transcode it to DTS, but set the input to only allow 2 channels.
How many channels out do you get if you restricted the 6 to 2 on input before transcoding it to digital?

----

Try this:

Download my attachment, copy it to 'Windows\System32\' then you need to register it using command prompt admin: regsvr32.exe %windir%\System32\adiapo.dll
Now you need FX config to enter the key at the last place in composite end effect: "{A515262A-68B3-441A-A310-0D145362EE87}"

This will give you DTS interactive with 6 channel input, however you should also do the reg edit.

Using FX config again, select the SPDIF, and on the right press the 'jump to properties key', on the left of Regedit is the master key, right click, rename and copy its name.
Open Multichannel.reg, and enter they key into the DEVICE-ID location, then save it (it will ask to make another file), then run it.*

This wont work with every driver, some drivers for some reason don't support it, you can change the driver however.

*You will need to do this every time you install a driver, the ID will change.


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 25, 2021)

Analog, if a good card, will do it all in this mode. All I can say is for movies and music, ditch VCL and got for potplayer, everything in one POT. Then you can game on it too, without touching any setting within windows, or your receiver ever again, and will sound the absolute best on what you can afford.

Optical, the Configuration tab is not lit, so you cannot change the speaker settings, so its 2.0 or enhanced 5.1 that is ALL

HDMI, can Configure speakers and then some, but with my Marantz set to Multi 7.1 VIA HDMI input, playing Crash Twinsanity no matter what had HUGE echo added in, so as when I spin, and all environment sounds as if I am in a cave, when I'm in the forest 
Set back to analog, and environment all around me again, and when I spin, noise comes from front speaker as it should with NO more echo.

When you get the X3, which you are better off to use it strictly analog, for your sound card, and optical out of your motherboard will do no better at all.

Set up ur X3 and a good receiver/speakers, and see.

I do not use the Marantz Mic and software. I turn everything off in my room, and at a low level test tone, and set up each individual speaker to the same DB start with 0.0 on the front left, then sweep, adding in my sub as I want, and hooked up the way I like, and I have never in my life used a HT in a box set up, its incorporated into everything I own and have. I am not a rich man, but I buy after many hours/days/months/years of research, before at at tax time I feel good about my purchase and its future. I may be old school, but I love it still, and all the new tech I can afford 





The only benefit really for these drivers is to use analog, and the SB 720 app so you can use those features it gives, dialog, surround, etc, change though its analog output that you would get if you bought a REAL Sound Blaster card. Also the ability to have DDL, so you can Enhance/Simulate 5.1 from a 2.0 source, for on board, or card, if it is optical, you cannot go into the configurations as a different speaker layout up to 7.1. There for you can only get into its properties and and change from 32 bit 2ch 192HZ (example) right to DDL, for if it was going to be true DD, why the Live added in? For its an enhancement simulated 5.1 surround, and even says so, saying for you to get the most from your audio source, and in certain games, no matter what, you must use and select analog at the output, other wise click here 

As for why the massive echo, in HDMI, when set to 7.1 speakers, same as it is set under analog, then setting Amp to HDMI input, multi 7.1 input, there is that huge echo and nasty to the sound of my crash game, and its separation between sounds around me, in combo with the echo, when I have played it many times, always over analog, then switching back, noticing what I was hearing was indeed true, I will now try it over optical, with DDL, and see if it sound the exact same. For I have a hunch, that even with 7.1 selected out the video card audio, its still doing PCM trickery and though you dont see DD lit up anywhere, and my amp says Im getting a 7.1 discrete signal, my pc is still doing a "enhancement to it, tricking now that HDMI side of things and ur amp. I will test and report back.

Well, if I had to game in 2.0 without the ability to select DDL as a option, HDMI is NOT the choice I would go for. After setting up my X3, and windows properties and enhancements, and fired up Crash again, and would say I could really go either way with the sound quality with the sound card. Not sure if it will sound the best, but Im done burnt out messing around anymore. But since I have a 7.1 set up, and at some point hope to afford a 9.2 Atmos receiver, I cannot see going with 5.1, simulated or not, and then going to my receiver then simulates it to do 7.1 from a 5.1 source. Cannot get any better then 5.1 out of Coax/optical/Toslink, so though not unhappy in the least, will still stick with analog then, and get the best there ever could be, for analog is a dirt old tech, been around for ever, and if they did not think it was still the best to get the best, would of gotten rid of it a LONG time ago, and I can just set one setting on both units and tv, and forget it, no switching all over the place to get, IMHO, perfection with what I have. May as well go get a sound bar sub combo, that has Atmos stamped on it, and tell me its doing that trickery with a full set of f/r/s/h speakers out of a bar in the middle of your tv, but dang, I hear that bird in the tree to the right above my shoulder, and do not give me wrong, I heard some, that had me taking a double take, but it still plays on my ocd knowing, its not bit for bit perfect, and I have the means to do so, but its so much easier using one cable, I didnt collect/spend all my money on this stuff for its kinda been ur hobby your whole life, I will just "make do"


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2021)

I ran dolby digital live for years, probably close to a decade.
Windows sees it as 5.1, and it sends 5.1 sigals out

If your game supports 5.1, you get 5.1. End of story.
If your audio is 2.0 (youtube) you get 2.0, end of story.

If you want your 2.0 upmixed to virtual surround without positional audio, thats an entirely different thing.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 26, 2021)

Not all drivers, driver policies and sometimes OEM locks can restrict SPDIF input for the transcoder to 2 channels, regardless of upmixing.
In addition the older X-Fi's dont pass 5.1 to SPDIF, they transcode from analogue (speaker) out, then send to SPDIF.


----------



## funboy6942 (Apr 26, 2021)

Im not disputing that live does not send a 5.1 signal through Spdif if I select live, I know how that works. Im trying to tell you that not a lot of games support sending a TRUE 5/7.1 surround sound through Spdif, or HDMI, and ONLY way around it for games that do not support that option, to get real surround sound as intended it has to go through the cards analog. Games set up for such, will play just fine I been saying this. But if your games audio options just give you a sound mixer to play with, setting 7.1 in HDMI configuration, or clicking on just DDL, will NOT make that game true 5.1 through those settings at all.

Again, find me something on the interwebs to prove I am wrong about what I am saying. I am trying to help other understand, if they want the best sounds, and surround in the other 90% of the games on the market without those options, really to have it sound as intended then go analog. PC gaming, licensing for the Codex to allow their games work in real surround through HDMI, or SPDIF, most game makers do not want to do that. If DDL was just a fancy way of calling it DD, then why even bother if it did not up mix to a receiver, fake I mind you, but your receiver will see it as a real, separated 5.1 signal, but it is being lied to. Movies are totally different, and will work just fine with DDl enabled or not over the Spdif, or HDMI, because they are already incoded with the DD proper signal. Same goes for Consoles, and gaming on them, they are set up as DD on everything, and you do not see in the options of them, to switch between PCM/DD/DTS, but where the heck is the DDL feature if DDl is true DD, just stuck live after it? 

I am asking, for I have given several links to read with what I am trying to say, if gaming on a pc, and do not want any enhancements screwing with your game sounds at all. Try the enhanced drivers on a realtech card, the SB stuff will no produce any different sounds, extra bass, surround, crystilizer at all when output is set to Spdif digital, or HDMI. On top of this, do what I have done for many years before this, and just did and things did not change as far as I can hear. Play your favorite game, one you have played for ever over Digital or HDMI, then hook it up as analog, mind you I am talking about a game that gives you volume rockers in the audio setting, not channels or compression along with all that. You will/should hear a difference.

Even Creative, in the sound blaster app for you card flat out tells you what I am trying to say, see pic above by other member for it states:

*Certain games MUST be played DIRECTY to SPEAKER (not optical option in windows) in order to have the optimum surround audio effects. I did not pull this out of my butt, it says that with the included picture several post above in a pic shared, and MY X3 still says this as well if I do not click on the Dolby 2.0-5.1 upscale?

If Creative themselves have it right there for you to read, why is it I am getting fought with trying to help you do real true surround sound through analog, if you want it to be 100% bit for bit as intended perfect if you ditch Digital, and HDMI? Why the bother for this driver if your sole purpose is to try and get your realtech card to have the DDL option given to it, or Video Card. If you have the means, I am trying to tell you that Analog is still the way to go for best compatibility, sound quality, and separation, with more options on the driver level to set the mood, or type of speakers you are driving. *

And again, if Analog was not still considered to be the best way to get the best out of your card, and enjoy all it has to offer to you in terms of messing with the signal and all the changes you can make, and Digital/HDMI (which btw Spdif/Coax is old as dirt too), is considered the way of the future for PC gaming, why is it still offered on its lowest to highest cards, or even motherboards for that matter. PROVE ME WRONG!!! Give me a link showing this please and I will eat my words on it all!!!!! Why bother then still making 7.1 analog out on cards or boards, and just be like a console and have HDMI or Spdif only on it?

My first recommendation would be to check to see if your receiver has an analogue multi-channel input. This is fairly common in older AV receivers, and very uncommon in newer ones. If so you can get surround sound by connecting the multi-channel analogue audio output jacks at the back of your PC to the multi-channel input of your receiver. Not all PCs have will have these jacks but most do. This pretty much the superior option for getting surround sound in games. It has the least compatibility problems, and unlike it Dolby Digital and DTS it's not lossly compressed so the sound quality will actually be higher.
/\
Read that link.

Also taken quote below from that link:
\/


*Audio Connection Types*
*Analog*
The analog connection is probably the most common way to connect speakers to a computer. If you have connected speakers or headphones to the green 3.5 mm jack on your computer, you have used an analog connection. Most computers will have a 3.5 mm jack for analog connections.





Figure 7. A stereo analog connection with a microphone input.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Figure 8. An 8-channel (7.1) analog connection with a microphone input.
If you have the stereo connection shown in Figure 7, you will be strictly limited to analog stereo, but if you have the 8-channel or 6-channel connection shown in Figure 8, then you will have the ability to use surround sound via an analog connection.




*Consider this:*
If you connect stereo headphones to a single stereo 3.5 mm connection, you may be able to get virtual surround sound from games that have proper virtual surround sound processing such as Dolby Atmos for headphones.
If you have a home theater receiver with direct analog inputs, you can purchase 3.5 mm to RCA cables from sites like Monoprice.
Analog is the most compatible audio output method, if you are experiencing issues with a game not playing audio or not playing audio in surround, try an analog connection.


*SPDIF (Digital Optical or Digital Coax)*

An SPDIF (Sony/Philips Digital Interface Format) connection is typically either a coax (RCA) or an optical connection. On most PC audio devices, the digital coax will be orange.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Figure 9. Coaxial and optical SPDIF connections.
SPDIF is capable of outputting either stereo PCM (uncompressed) audio or Dolby or DTS encoded (compressed) 5.1 audio. I do not recommend using SPDIF unless that is your only option.


*There are TWO methods for getting discrete 5.1 surround sound through SPDIF:*
If a movie has a Dolby or DTS audio track, it can be streamed to a receiver in 5.1 through an SPDIF cable.
For games, your computer will need software that encodes the game's audio into Dolby or DTS 5.1 format; some computer sound devices include support for Dolby or DTS encoding, you will want to look for either Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect in your sound device settings. *And this is where I think most of you are not understanding what it is I trying to say between TRUE PC DD DTS Gaming through DDL/DTSC through a SPDIF connection**! YES IF the GAME for the PC supports DD or DTS, which again is not many, Star Wars Squadrons is one example of a game that is Native DD/DTS Capable this goes for new and OLD games made, where then the audio card, and the Computer will send a REAL surround signal, but no HIGHER then 5.1, so if ur set up is 7/9/.1/.2 you have to have ur amp fake the others, or go without. If you have but volume rockers with in that games audio settings, then chances are that it is 99% NOT a DD or DTS audio track it is sending to your audio card and windows is picking up as 2.0 only, and Live is faking its surround and telling your receiving end to go "I guess it goes here, to this speaker. I am getting a Real DD signal, so it must be", and it you had side by side in Digital vs Analog, then you will see why it is I am so anal when playing anything off my pc no matter what it is, Im given more freedom with what I want to do with what it is I am playing over a analog output, then Digital, or HDMI could ever dream of, and I just have to keep it all on one setting for everything, in a 7.1 configuration. If the game is NOT codded in DD or DTS audio track, then the PC will see it ONLY as 2.0, you selected a ENHAnCEMENT for said game in audio driver, which will then figure out what to do with it, and send a DD signal to your receiver to pick up as real DD when its not at the source.*
*HDMI*
I don't think I need to post a picture of what HDMI looks like.

I would say that the best feature of HDMI is its expanded audio capabilities and its ability to improve; it is the successor of SPDIF and it can carry 7.1 PCM; no need for Dolby or DTS encoding. I have read that some games, namely those that use Audiokinetic Wwise, seem to have issues with HDMI audio connections, so this may be a reason to stick with analog or at least have the analog option available when a game does not function correctly with HDMI.

HDMI typically needs to be activated by an HDCP-compliant device on the other end (such as a TV or computer monitor) but you may be able to use an HDMI splitter (check eBay) to get HDMI to activate without connecting a monitor to the other end.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 26, 2021)

Sorry I have ADHD and my brain keeps turning off with your posts, hehe. Ultimately if you get want you want, then that's all you need. If we are talking lossless that's another subject.
In the games I play I never see any sort of DTS-DDL options, just select default device and how many speakers to use. Cant say I have had any issues.

----

Forgot to mention, the best upmixer in town is E-APO, even with YouTube, you can set it to upmix it, YouTube outputs 6 channels put populates only 2.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/equaliser-apo-stereo-surround-upmixer.276608/post-4425663
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/equaliser-apo-stereo-surround-upmixer.276608/post-4434448


----------



## Ferather (Apr 30, 2021)

DTS Interactive for almost any driver, requires testing, comes with readme for a guide. Let me know if I need to change something.








						DTS Interactive
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Edit: If you want to upmix stereo use E-APO, see above.


----------



## filter4ever (Jun 20, 2021)

Here's what I'm running: https://www.mediafire.com/file/h6yarhqebj0o491/RealtekDriver_2019.rar/file

I have an MSI z87-GD65 (found it at the dump actually) - and it's got a Realtek HD.  I don't know how this patch works - will it let me patch my original (MSI) drivers so I can use the 5.1 (AC3 and DTS) output?  

I haven't installed any games yet - my friend played 5.1 games and had a Harmon Kardon receiver.  This was back in the day - which required him to get an "Asus 'Xonar'" card that encoded the 6 channels to AC3.  Do these drivers do this via software?

The drivers I installed were apparently gathered from HP and Dell packages - but work like a charm on my MSI Z87-GD65 found down at the dump.  DTS, Dolby and some Soundblaster Stuff.  Also doesn't require me to disable driver signature, I believe I was able to install on top of the stock MSI driver but I don't really remember.

Does this patch let me use my stock MSI driver to get DTS and Dolby?


----------



## Jgr9 (Jun 20, 2021)

If you already have working access to DTS / Dolby, then I wouldn't install anything from here.  You might try things if you can't get those, but it sounds like you do have them.


----------



## tisusbr (Aug 20, 2021)

Good Morning. I always read and reread this forum. In search of many solutions. And now I need some help. I would like to know if it is possible for me to get dolby pro logic II on my realtec alc 1220 soundcard.


----------



## mkanet (Aug 20, 2021)

tisusbr said:


> Good Morning. I always read and reread this forum. In search of many solutions. And now I need some help. I would like to know if it is possible for me to get dolby pro logic II on my realtec alc 1220 soundcard.


Check out my post below.  It shows you were to get the latest unlocked drivers that doesn't require using registry editor or any kind of hacking.  It will enable Dolby pro logic II and allow 5.1 DTS & 5.1 DDL over SPDIF. 









						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive)
					

Ok I have managed to make it work with the R2.72 in Windows Fall Update and ALC1150 on ASUS Z170. You follow the classic procedure by disabling Driver Signature and adding the registry value. All DTS interactive, Dolby Digital and Prologic enabled. You can find the driver here...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## tisusbr (Aug 21, 2021)

Let me give you some information. I don't have any external decoder. My sound system is completely pre powered speakers. I'm trying to use dolby pro logic II decoder straight from realtek. To be honest, I don't even know if this is possible.

I tried to install unlocked drives. And I used the path to unlock. But I don't have access to the normal gigabity interface. More on the windows 10 sound panel. I have the option to enable dolby pro logic II. But it doesn't work. A silly question. in this case this function would be to decode the signal to the soundcard outputs. or decode to the external receiver. ?


----------



## mkanet (Aug 22, 2021)

tisusbr said:


> Let me give you some information. I don't have any external decoder. My sound system is completely pre powered speakers. I'm trying to use dolby pro logic II decoder straight from realtek. To be honest, I don't even know if this is possible.
> 
> I tried to install unlocked drives. And I used the path to unlock. But I don't have access to the normal gigabity interface. More on the windows 10 sound panel. I have the option to enable dolby pro logic II. But it doesn't work. A silly question. in this case this function would be to decode the signal to the soundcard outputs. or decode to the external receiver. ?


Hmm.. I wish I knew the answer.  I only have experience with using an external decoder; expecting multichannel DTS encoded audio over SPDIF.  The unlocked drivers I'm using unlocks the DTS and DDL encoders.  The Dolby Prologic II audio is also enabled for stereo sources as a bonus. However, I'm not sure if it supposed to also work without an external decoder.  Maybe someone else here might know.


----------



## funboy6942 (Aug 22, 2021)

tisusbr said:


> Let me give you some information. I don't have any external decoder. My sound system is completely pre powered speakers. I'm trying to use dolby pro logic II decoder straight from realtek. To be honest, I don't even know if this is possible.
> 
> I tried to install unlocked drives. And I used the path to unlock. But I don't have access to the normal gigabity interface. More on the windows 10 sound panel. I have the option to enable dolby pro logic II. But it doesn't work. A silly question. in this case this function would be to decode the signal to the soundcard outputs. or decode to the external receiver. ?


You need a receiver with the ability to decode and process the 2ch audio thats been "encoded" with PLII that the receiver can decode and send to the appropriate speakers. Desktop speakers will do nothing more then stereo, or "mono" from both, but no matter how much you try and do something within windows, or realtek, or use these moded drivers, without a even old ass receiver hooked up from goodwill or ebay, or something like a Logitech Z5500 speaker set up, regular old speakers, ones that have pretty much no pod, and not labeled as DD, DTS, DD PLII, just hook up a cable to ur PC with a vol knob, it will NEVER produce anything but whats given by the source in anything but stereo/mono without the help of a decoding receiver of some sorts. So you may be able to enable it, but without being able to properly decode it with the appropriate speaker/receiver set up to decode it, it will never work I am afraid.

Also to use DDPLII even on a receiver, you will need all 5 channels, and add the .1 (sub) to it to get deep bass. You can never even get the DDPLII sound from a receiver with the decode not in it, for if you just hook 2 speakers to it, it will not be enough for the PLII "experience", you will need 5, for DDPLII is just pretty much trickery, taking the "stereo" signal, and decoding it in a way it sends the "rear" stuff to the back, and center to center, not a full on true surround like DD or DTS, and DDPL, then DDPLII, was the start of the surround forms for home theater, the other dedicated, true separated stuff all came later.

And if anyone wants to see how the achieved the fake rear surround, its not 100% correct, but as a small child I used to mess with electronics, and now I fix them, and been for several years (now 50), but for fun, take the + from left and + from right and put them to a speaker (not really sure if this can be done now a days, but as a kid it did), but in doing so, you will get something lik the guitar in a song, or piano playing, and then other stuff goes missing, like vocals and such, really weird, how 2 positives from right and left to a speaker cancels out stuff from a recording, but then leaves other stuff there to be heard


----------



## Jimmy Cartridge (Nov 18, 2021)

2bad said:


> Unlocked Drivers:
> Download Realtek HD Audio Codec Driver and replace the relevant file with the file provided:
> 
> *Windows 2000 / XP / 2003 - 32 bit and 64 bit - R2.71 M1:*
> ...


Dead / broken links would anyone have the WIN XP drivers files can you restore them?
Thank you.


----------



## BangArangZ (Dec 23, 2021)

dvojinov said:


> that is the 19/10 http://sharemods.com/dmwlfqpe2h66/Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental.zip.html
> 
> I took it off as it was in fact BETA driver and 8273 is WHQL so I have it running on my end and uploaded it instead of 8272 there is another beta 8275 but this one acted strange on my end so I didn't upload it .
> 
> anomaly was DDL was working normally with beta 8275 ...but DTS -i popped up error msg as you guys explained ..so I just drop it .


I seriously want to give up - Bought the Z906 5.1 surround- motherboard is MSI B550m Mortar - ACL1200 and I cant get any other channels to work just L n R - tried downloading these drivers - Realtek HD Audio Manager comes up with 5.1 option . but if I hit test only L and R channels  work no rear no sub :''(


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm not sure about the specific mod you're using, but Optical 5.1 will only Test L & R and not the other channels.  However, those other channels should still be able to play audio depending on the program it's coming from.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Dec 24, 2021)

BangArangZ said:


> I seriously want to give up - Bought the Z906 5.1 surround- motherboard is MSI B550m Mortar - ACL1200 and I cant get any other channels to work just L n R - tried downloading these drivers - Realtek HD Audio Manager comes up with 5.1 option . but if I hit test only L and R channels  work no rear no sub :''(


Try it by testing with a Movie....


----------



## Jgr9 (Dec 24, 2021)

The problem with that is his movie player program (as well as the DVD audio options) may need to be configured correctly as well.
Games with surround audio tend to be a little easier in those regards, these days.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2021)

Jgr9 said:


> The problem with that is his movie player program (as well as the DVD audio options) may need to be configured correctly as well.
> Games with surround audio tend to be a little easier in those regards, these days.


Correct, they need to  be set to 'passthrough' mode to work


Encoding only works for 5.1 games, basically - it wont turn stereo youtube into 5.1


----------



## Ferather (Dec 25, 2021)

Not without an upmixer.


----------



## sylva1 (Apr 4, 2022)

I am also ready to give up. I have 3 different MoBos and I can't work either one on Win7-10. Their manuals clearly state that multichannel decoding (Dolby, DTS) IS included in their frame ware. What's more, the .zip files, *that include the HD manager*, have completely taken off from Realtek's web site and no matter what other sites I go to, all links to the .zip files are broken, so no dice there. The remaining .zips are only drivers, no manager. Since I am no programmer, I can't possibly even dream about looking at codes (even IFF they'd be available), so my question would be: is anyone informed about some way about patching the files that result upon the installation of an .exe file that also contained the manager? Thanks, S.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 4, 2022)

If you're looking for Optical Dolby / DTS (perhaps on older boards) (also does not require/use Realtek HD/Audio Manager and works just through the old Windows Sound Device settings) and haven't done so already, here's my instructions that I still use (W10)

Note that the Test Tone will probably only play the L & R channels but Surround Sound should still work for games and Dolby / DTS sources.









						Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers Windows 7 & 8 (With Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive)
					

@Jgr9 @OMER Ready... Links: Dolby Driver for ALL Chips Dolby Driver for REALTEK Chips  What these two app actually does, can u explain




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## filipefc (Apr 10, 2022)

Hello!!

This method can be used to HDMI > HT too?

I have a nvidia gpu and Sony HT thay supports Dolby Digital and DTS over SPDIF and HDMI.

Can I use this tutorial to use Dolby Digital Live or DTS Interactive on my HDMI?







I have this controller


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 11, 2022)

As far as I know the source application has to provide those when your audio is coming through Nvidia HDMI.

These driver mods are for Realtek analog or Optical.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2022)

No, nvidia allows the previously compressed audio to pass through - it doesnt do any encoding.

realtek software cant help you there.


----------



## filipefc (Apr 11, 2022)

so if I use nvidia hdmi, and if the game is surround (ex: 5.1), my receiver will receive the 5.1 audio automatically?


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 12, 2022)

Go to the Device Properties of the device your HDMI goes to.  If you're on W10 (Settings > System > Sound > Device Properties) use the dropdown to choose the speaker setup you have (5.1/7.1/etc).  Otherwise (or on older Windows) go to the old Sound Device properties, right-click on the device it goes to and "Configure Speakers".  And also set your game settings accordingly, if it lets  you.

You may also want to go to your device's Properties Advanced tab in the old windows sound device settings so see how high the sound quality can go, because they STILL haven't added that to the (W10) Settings UI.

Oh yeah, in W10 you can also right-click the speaker on the taskbar to select your "Speaker setup" there instead.  Heck, doing it that way is easier than going to W10 Settings and Advanced setup will open up the old (better) settings from older Windows.

8 years of W10 and they still never completed the new Settings UI.


----------



## filipefc (Apr 12, 2022)

Hello sorry about too many posts..

I made some test using a step here in this topic, or another like (Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive).

1 I have downloaded the last driver in realtek website 2.82
2 used the patch of page 47 in the driver instalation folder
3 installed the driver, accepting the unsigned driver
4 restart.

and i got this:





So if I run a game with 5.1, and use this format in advanced proprieties, I will get the 5.1 with SPDIF?

But, my receiver accept DTS and Dolby Digital (just Dolby and DTS 5.1 - PCM only 2.0) with HDMI too, and I would like to use HDMI.

There are another way to have Dolby Digital Live on HDMI ?

Some years ago, in 2019 (pg 119 this thread) i recieved an answer from one user to use APO drivers, is that right?


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 12, 2022)

I think you should generally use HDMI these days.  See my post above yours.


----------



## filipefc (Apr 12, 2022)

I prefer to use HDMI, but my receiver only accept pcm 2.0 by HDMI. So I was trying to use DDL over HDMI.

There is something that I lost about this configuration?


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 12, 2022)

Dolby will only happen if the source program does dolby.  Otherwise PCM it is.  Hopefully your receiver can tell what it's getting (maybe has an auto-detection mode).

Right-click on the device and Configure Speakers for your setup (5.1/7.1) and then Advanced after that.

But shouldn't your computer be going into your receiver anyways?  I'm actually not certain what setup arrangements are possible these days as I'm still using Optical audio.
It might say 2 there because the TV won't output more than 2 channels?  Your computer HDMI needs to go to the receiver I believe.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2022)

filipefc said:


> so if I use nvidia hdmi, and if the game is surround (ex: 5.1), my receiver will receive the 5.1 audio automatically?


Yes, you should get 5.1 PCM audio without needing any of this.

DDL/DTS is for optical/coax/SPDIF to compress 5.1 into limited bandwidth. It's not needed for HDMI.


----------



## filipefc (Apr 13, 2022)

Jgr9 said:


> Dolby will only happen if the source program does dolby.  Otherwise PCM it is.  Hopefully your receiver can tell what it's getting (maybe has an auto-detection mode).
> 
> Right-click on the device and Configure Speakers for your setup (5.1/7.1) and then Advanced after that.
> 
> ...



So, I just took screenshot because I was using direct to my tv at this time, but if I set this:

NVIDIA GPU > HDMI > SONY HT, and send the image out from HT to TV.

The settings in windows setup is the same.

My HT just support 2 channels in HDMI like this image below. Thats why I was trying to use DDL or DTS I, in HDMI.



Mussels said:


> Yes, you should get 5.1 PCM audio without needing any of this.
> 
> DDL/DTS is for optical/coax/SPDIF to compress 5.1 into limited bandwidth. It's not needed for HDMI.



Unfortunately, my HT just support PCM 2.0 in HDMI, like this image below. So I was trying to use DDL or DTS Interactive over HDMI.

You think that I have some hope? Maybe the APO Drivers citted before? (Pg. 119 #2,971)





Even the HDMI 1 and 2, and the "TV DIGITAL IN" (SPDIF) accept LPCM 2.0 and DD/DTS.

I'm thinking to read all this 126 pages


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2022)

Umm, yes? Your TV only has SPDIF outputs, so it only sends out stereo signals, or SPDIF compressed via  ARC.

You need to run the audio from the receiver, BEFORE the TV... not after.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 13, 2022)

I don't have any experience with what any drivers posted here add to HDMI.  I have my doubts.  A lot of stuff here some people use for Realtek Optical features.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2022)

Jgr9 said:


> I don't have any experience with what any drivers posted here add to HDMI.  I have my doubts.  A lot of stuff here some people use for Realtek Optical features.


nothing. They cant do anything, as this is an SPDIF (optical/coax) only technology.


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 13, 2022)

I mean, SPDIF Bitstreaming is also through HDMI.  If he needs to know how to get Dolby to his Optical Speakers it can be done.  If his source media/program is outputting the bitstream, he configures his output correctly, and his TV will actually then pass it through properly, then great.

Otherwise it'll be all Optical from his PC (with mod).

an HDMI Audio Extractor, with bitstream capability, may come into the picture as well.
PS5 doesn't have Optical, but will bitstream Dolby or DTS through HDMI.  My extractor is sitting on top of my PC, which is on top of my desk, so I can swap my Optical from the Extractor to My PC with ease.  And My Source HDMI cables as well.  You can get HDMI switches of course, but I don't "need" one / hate auto-switching switchers.  A switch for the Optical audio, though?.... I guess those exist, too.


----------



## filipefc (Apr 14, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Umm, yes? Your TV only has SPDIF outputs, so it only sends out stereo signals, or SPDIF compressed via  ARC.
> 
> You need to run the audio from the receiver, BEFORE the TV... not after.


I understand you, this time I took a screenshot using the receiver.

So, what Im trying to explain is that my receiver just accept in HDMI this formats below:

PCM 2.0 or Dolby/DTS, like this images below.

So, Im trying to use DTS Interactive or Dolby Digital Live over HDMI

You think its possible?

Lets see this connection:
(Nvidia GPU > Hdmi > Sony receiver > Hdmi out form receiver to my TV. 

(could be any monitor, whatever, the PC is sending the sound and image over HDMI, direct to Sony Receiver over HDMI).


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ok now Right-click on Sony AVAMP and Configure Speakers.  Then test your Dolby/DTS source program/file or surround sound media / game.  (The playback program / media / game may need to be configured properly.)

If it works you can then try increasing Advanced and see if it still works.

But really, if your sound system is HDMI, you shouldn't need Dolby/DTS to actually get surround.  Just Configure Speakers to the correct number of speakers/setup.  It'll be PCM surround - if the source is surround.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2022)

filipefc said:


> I understand you, this time I took a screenshot using the receiver.
> 
> So, what Im trying to explain is that my receiver just accept in HDMI this formats below:
> 
> ...


Either that amp, or your GPU (it'd have to be really really old) is not supporting PCM audio.


You're stuck with stereo, without changing hardware


----------



## Jgr9 (Apr 14, 2022)

Oh woops, so his Sound System isn't even surround?

Then just stick with Stereo.  If you want Dolby or DTS the source program and/or file has to be in Dolby or DTS.  At least over HDMI.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2022)

Jgr9 said:


> Oh woops, so his Sound System isn't even surround?
> 
> Then just stick with Stereo.  If you want Dolby or DTS the source program and/or file has to be in Dolby or DTS.  At least over HDMI.


It's 5.1, but not PCM surround by the looks of things. One of the early models, with limited support.


----------



## mclaren85 (Jun 15, 2022)

I have an IDT 92HD80B1X5 sound chip on my hp laptop. Do you have any unlocked drivers also for us?


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 3, 2022)

mclaren85 said:


> I have an IDT 92HD80B1X5 sound chip on my hp laptop. Do you have any unlocked drivers also for us?



no.   IDT is a different chip than Realtek (different animal altogether) and IDT never gives out driver downloads to pc users and only to pc manufacturers & motherboard makers (aka. *more* restrictive than realtek). IDT only make chipset specific drivers based on what manufacturers tell them - much harder to "mod" or "unlock" than realtek


----------



## mclaren85 (Jul 3, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> no.   IDT is a different chip than Realtek (different animal altogether) and IDT never gives out driver downloads to pc users and only to pc manufacturers & motherboard makers (aka. *more* restrictive than realtek). IDT only make chipset specific drivers based on what manufacturers tell them - much harder to "mod" or "unlock" than realtek


Does that mean idt is better than realtek?


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 17, 2022)

mclaren85 said:


> Does that mean idt is better than realtek?



*no*
because that is NOT the point!
IDT audio drivers work differently than Realtek's and IDT's are not necessarily better nor worse (structure is different)

and you did not specify what kind or model of HP laptop you are using.  ask HP for any IDT audio drivers for your specific HP notebook pc or check the HP support site

plus, there is really *NO BENEFIT* whatsoever in using "unlocked" drivers (if there were such things for IDT) on an HP laptop since laptops only have 2-channel or stereo audio and such drivers would be worthless or useless.   if you had an HP *desktop* computer with at least 5.1 sound or 6-channel audio, on the other hand like with this guy several years ago [who also asked if there were any unlocked IDT drivers for his hp desktop pc but there weren't any], then that would be a different story.

disclaimer from Tempo Semiconductor Inc (who acquired Sigmatel/IDT HD audio products in late 2013):





						Audio Driver Support for Users FAQ - Tempo Semiconductor
					

PC Audio Driver Support for End-Users / Consumers PC AUDIO SUPPORT DISCLAIMER The information presented in this document is for informational purposes only and may contain technical inaccuracies, omissions and typographical errors. Tempo Semi reserves the right to revise this information and to...




					temposemi.com
				








> *Where can I get an audio driver?*
> Our OEM partners provides us with detailed feature-sets and behavioral specifications for every model. If a feature is not available, this is likely because they chose not to enable it in either software or hardware. TEMPO SEMI must comply with our customer’s specifications for their systems.
> We are not allowed to distribute OEM drivers to end-users, nor can we make modifications to the drivers outside of these manufacturer’s specifications.
> 
> ...






> *End-User Technical Support/Questions/Feature Requests*
> 
> 
> Currently Integrated Device Technology does not provide any end-user support or drivers for PC Audio products. This includes the PC and Notebook audio product lines acquired from Sigmatel.
> ...



IDT HD audio hardware is good but IDT audio driver support is bad; can only obtain IDT drivers from the PC manufacturer or motherboard maker.  Realtek, on the other hand, not only makes manufacturer specific audio drivers but also general purpose or "generic" audio drivers for many Realtek ALCxxx audio chipsets and the generic drivers are available on the Realtek web site but are for Realtek HD audio hardware only


----------



## TheDuuude (Sep 3, 2022)

Ok fellow. I spend the hole night waking up because I tried to find a way to make my surround sound work. I have a PC connect in HDMI to a denon avr 1700h connect to my LG C9 TV. And I only got stéréo...

I tried many things like the manip with APO driver and fx controller.And nothing works. It's even worse. I want to trie the realtek solution ( 







 ) butI onlygot realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch. exe in my download foler...

when I connect my Pc to my TV then the AVR trhough E-ARC I can get Dolby Atmos on my moovie with MPC HT, but with my PC connect directly to the AVR I only got DD+. Most important, I want 5.1 surround in my game and for now, whaterver the configuration, I can't get surround in my games...

Could you help please.

(before that i Own a logitech Z5450 and it was so simple with the 3.5mm jack...but it died.)


----------



## TheDuuude (Sep 4, 2022)

( and when I go to the configuration speaker and clic on 5.1 then test speakers, when I click on the rear speaker the sound com from the front speaker...for exemple if I click to the RL speaker the sound come from the FL Speaker...That's make me crazy ! 

Could you help me please I'm desperate right now...


----------



## mclaren85 (Dec 3, 2022)

I have paid abundant amount of money to get a good sound quality from my latest motherboard.. Alas, No software could even came close to my old hp g6 laptop bundled with SRS Premium Sound. I think I will never have that quality again.


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 9, 2022)

mclaren85 said:


> I have paid abundant amount of money to get a good sound quality from my latest motherboard.. Alas, No software could even came close to my old hp g6 laptop bundled with SRS Premium Sound. I think I will never have that quality again.



here's what I have on my old HP pavilion desktop pc using realtek alc662 hd audio hardware & SRS (though the srs options are not integrated in the realtek audio manager app and is launched thru a separate srs program):





I also have a "sound effects" tab in the audio manager which features EQ/equalizer options (not shown in the pic)
hah!


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 11, 2022)

mclaren85 said:


> I think I will never have that quality again.


said every single new Mercedes car owner


----------



## czesio666 (Dec 20, 2022)

I have some strange issue. Mainboard Gigabyte X48-DQ6, chipset ALC889A. 5.1 speakers connected with three jack cables.

Drivers 2.82 and 2.81 are not working correctly. Sound is ok but audio manager is not working.
2.80 and 2.79 (patched - DTS unlocked) are working correctly. All chanels are working separately (DTS on in audio manager). I have observed only one problem in Firefox browser. There is no sound (on any sites) when 5.1 speakers are set. When stereo speakers are set, sound is ok.
Now I'm using official drivers from gigabyte site, 2.70 with DTS (no need to patch). These drivers are working correctly with Firefox on 5.1 settings.

Should I try some other versions? Is that a problem of drivers signature?>


----------



## Hackerpcs (Monday at 4:09 PM)

Pihto said:


> Hi friends!
> Try to apply this patch to newest drivers. I made patch a long time ago, but it must to work properly till now.
> 
> Edit by moderator:
> ...


Works nicely following this guide
https://github.com/Loliconera/Unloc...ealtek-HD-Audio-Drivers-for-Windows-10-and-11
but a bug, if the format is changed to e.g. "2 channel, 16 bit, 96000 Hz (Studio Quality)" before or after setting it to "DTS Interactive"/"Dolby Digital Live", it will bug out and won't be able to be changed to DTS/Dolby Digital with "Format not supported by this device."



and that's fixed only by doing the procedure from the start, DDU=>install modified driver=>registry fix by hand=>restart. So, after restarting, change it to DTS Interactive and leave all settings alone, don't change anything


----------

